# Lets see you babywearing !



## scatterpatch

Apologies if theres already a thread like this somewhere but iv seen a fair few babywearing mummies on here and thought itd be nice to see them in action :happydance:


----------



## scatterpatch

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3124/3563023856_7c3361a84c.jpg 
Girasol 33 3.5 hip carry 
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3391/3562204353_c9eb1c6d53.jpg
Daddy rocking the simply meitai in * manly* skulls lol
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2450/3563018726_590d6de08b.jpg
Girasol old rainbow 4.6 fwcc carry
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3330/3492707400_1425611da9.jpg
Ellaroo La Rae medium, all snuggly !
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v461/verynearlynothing/SS853495.jpg
New simply meitai deluxe ( swoon ! ) with uuber soft and comfy cord straps, on top of girasol wrap conversion :)
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v461/verynearlynothing/SS853476.jpg
Greenbean meitai 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v461/verynearlynothing/flotrl.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v461/verynearlynothing/flotrv.jpg
Traveling simply meitai
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v461/verynearlynothing/cwrshi.jpg
Cwtshi - like metai but with extra rings in the middle for easy back carries !
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v461/verynearlynothing/face.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v461/verynearlynothing/rs.jpg
Didymos Eva ringsling
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v461/verynearlynothing/mamsemum.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v461/verynearlynothing/mamsemum2.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v461/verynearlynothing/mamspeek.jpg
Mamsemum silk meitai
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v461/verynearlynothing/IMG_5920.jpg
An old stash shot


----------



## tasha41

I love the rainbow one!! It looks great once it's all wrapped around and everything! 

And your daughter is sooooooooooooooooooooooooo adorable :cloud9:


----------



## Cariad_bach

Wow i didnt realise there were so many ways to wear your baby, i love the rainbow one and the Cwtshi, they look fantastic.

All i have is the normal baby carrier but Jamie loves it and much prefers it to the pram...

https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i306/cariad_bach/Pic072.jpg


----------



## lauriech

Awww - I love the carriers you have! 

I have just bought a Patapum soft buckle carrier and a Moby Wrap so when I take pics I will post....

I used to have a Baby Bjorn carrier but LO outgrew it :cry: I love that!

I couldn't get on with a sling when LO was born so never used it.

Do you use a pushchair at all or just carriers?

x


----------



## Blob

WOW i think i should have taken more time to check out the different types :( Next time!! Your little girl is gorgeous!!!


----------



## scatterpatch

Thanks girlies :) We do have a pram,, well 2 actually but sellin one, but weve found we use it less and less now, prams and buses make me wanna cry lol Woven wraps and meitais are our favs but its just finding what works best for you and you dont know until youve tried a few ( or thats my excuse anyways lol )


----------



## mommyof3co

OMG your mei tais especially!!!! That orange is gorgeous!!!! 

Here are some of ours

hayden...aww my baby hayden :( He's about 2mo in this pic in our sling
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/Sept-Dec%202007/087-2.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/Sept-Dec%202007/080.jpg

This is the day I got my babyhawk, he was almost 3mo
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/Jan%202008/edit4-2.jpg
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/Jan%202008/edit3-2.jpg

Casen at 3yrs old trying out the babyhawk
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/March%202008/1-3.jpg

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/Feb%202008/133.jpg


I don't have any recent ones of Hayden in the BH..but I'll get some soon


----------



## Pink_Witch

this is ernie in the babsling but i wasnt keen on it!....um youll have to excuse the V's sorry!!

https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o132/daftpics/Ernie004.jpg

but this is in his close baby carrier-which i love!! 

https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o132/daftpics/Ernie019.jpg

but i now want a funky patterned one!!


----------



## saraendepity

lovely pics girls !!

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

mommyof3co said:


> OMG your mei tais especially!!!! That orange is gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Here are some of ours
> 
> hayden...aww my baby hayden :( He's about 2mo in this pic in our sling
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/Sept-Dec%202007/087-2.jpg
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/Sept-Dec%202007/080.jpg
> 
> This is the day I got my babyhawk, he was almost 3mo
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/Jan%202008/edit4-2.jpg
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/Jan%202008/edit3-2.jpg
> 
> Casen at 3yrs old trying out the babyhawk
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/March%202008/1-3.jpg
> 
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/Feb%202008/133.jpg
> 
> 
> I don't have any recent ones of Hayden in the BH..but I'll get some soon


I soooooo want a Baby Hawk now :cry: it looks brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Pink witch - Ernie looks so comfy in both your carriers! :cloud9:


----------



## RainbowMum

https://img11.imageshack.us/img11/4163/p1080812.jpg

https://img12.imageshack.us/img12/6839/p1080837.jpg

Sorry about the dodgy editing...they're not my children, so didn't want to post their faces all over the internet.

Ergo Carrier
It's sitting to high as I hadn't received my Extension Belt yet, but much more comfortable now, will have to take another picture soon


----------



## lepaskilf

Ooh please keep the pic coming, they're great! xxx

I'll show u mine in a couple of months, LO's gotta be born first!!!! Lol!!



Pink_Witch said:


> this is ernie in the babsling but i wasnt keen on it!....um youll have to excuse the V's sorry!!
> 
> https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o132/daftpics/Ernie004.jpg
> 
> but this is in his close baby carrier-which i love!!
> 
> https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o132/daftpics/Ernie019.jpg
> 
> but i now want a funky patterned one!!

Pink_witch I have a similar one to your bottom pic, I've tried that carry style on with a teddy (sad I know! :rofl: ) and found it a tad difficult. How did you find it with a real baby!!!


----------



## Demeter

scatterpatch - your photos are amazing, the slings/wraps are gorgeous, but the photos themselves are great too!


----------



## scatterpatch

Awwwwww gorgeous newbie babywearing pics, utterly adorable !!


----------



## Pink_Witch

lepaskilf it is a bit fiddly at first but i practised in front of the mirror which seemed to help, it helps that ern loves going in there so he doesnt wriggle about!!


----------



## Blob

How old do you carry them in until? I dont know if Tabs is just really heavy, but i took her for a walk and it KILLED my neck and i'm really not unfit at all :( I was gutted as it was this thread that inspired me to get it out again.


----------



## mommyof3co

Not sure if there was a specific carrier or person you were talking to blob, but Hayden is 22mo and we still use his babyhawk :)


----------



## lauriech

What carrier do you have Blob as I used my soft carrier (just bought it) and it killed my shoulders but used my Moby Wrap (also just bought it) and it was sooooo comfy!

LO's weight seemed to be distributed so much better in the Moby! 

x


----------



## JennTheMomma

https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k458/JennBrianHunter/TBW/Outsideourhouse.jpg

https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k458/JennBrianHunter/Bellyhood/DSC04376.jpg


----------



## scatterpatch

Aw jens your pics are absolutely stunning Yay for big kid wearing too :)
I think it REALLY depends on what carrier your using as to how comfortable it is to wear heavier babies !


----------



## codegirl

Here is Edward in the ring sling

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b27/codegirl/Sprout/IMG_2060_copy.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b27/codegirl/Sprout/IMG_2063.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b27/codegirl/Sprout/IMG_2255.jpg

Here is DH rock'n the Mai Tai
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b27/codegirl/Sprout/IMG_2328.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b27/codegirl/Sprout/IMG_2330.jpg

and here is my Mom with a sleeping Edward
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b27/codegirl/Sprout/IMG_2367.jpg


----------



## saraendepity

lovely pics codegirl

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## tutucrazy

I heart babywearing!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

oh wow! My new baby hawk arrived today and will deffo be wearing my baby tomoz so will get some piccies!! :thumbup:


----------



## butrfly

in the ring sling & in the forest moby wrap. :)
 



Attached Files:







pix133.jpg
File size: 81.6 KB
Views: 57









pix143.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 74


----------



## Tezzy

Rhys @ 3mo

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/2.jpg
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/5.jpg

Rhys @ 1yr

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/1-3.jpg

Ffion @ few weeks

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/IMG_2151.jpg
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/IMG_2158.jpg

Ffion @ 1yr

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/IMG_4237.jpg
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/IMG_4238.jpg


----------



## Stiina

Terri your pictures are so cute!!!


----------



## lauriech

Oooo...Tez I want your cow print carrier! Can you still buy them?

x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I was just going to comment on the cow one too!!!

I love it!


----------



## Tezzy

ill try to find it online, i bought it from ebay!


----------



## lauriech

Thanks hun! :D xx


----------



## sparkswillfly

https://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/sparkswillfly35/Picture969.jpg

Heres Meadow in our moby. I really really want a babyhawk next!


----------



## Tezzy

nope.. cant find one anywhere online now!


----------



## Tezzy

found one on this site

https://www.junglemama.co.nz/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/32


----------



## lauriech

Aww look at Meadow in her Moby! Cutie....! I want a Baby Hawk too, can't decide on colour though?

Thanks Tezzy!

x


----------



## elm

https://www.freewebs.com/snugglyslings/chooseyoursling.htm

Louise off the spamming thread has got one of these arriving tomorrow x

https://www.freewebs.com/snugglyslings/100_0892.JPG

Hugely jealous of that sling stash!!! I'm going to have to get another non stretchy to practice wraps with x


----------



## Plumfairy

A couple of pics from a while ago taken in Pembroke castle. Layla in our bargain £10 sling from Tesco! Does the job, although Im not using it as much these days as my back is a bit dodgy!
 



Attached Files:







P5035415.jpg
File size: 95.4 KB
Views: 58









P5035425.jpg
File size: 86.9 KB
Views: 60


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ok, sorry pic overload..........

1st time out in the baby hawk today:happydance:

loved it!:cloud9:
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/leomeitai004.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/leomeitai005.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/leomeitai006.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/leomeitai007.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/leomeitai012.jpg

We just come in and I ran upstairs to get some pics before i took him out.

Excuse the big zit on my chin:blush:


----------



## sparkswillfly

He look so cosy in the babyhawk! It looks great! xx


----------



## lulu0504

i miss my babyhawk :cry:
...actually, think i may just miss having a tiny baby to put in the babyhawk :dohh:

Jacqui where did you order your BH from? love the colours


----------



## xxxjacxxx

got it from here...was with me the next day too!

https://www.bigmamaslings.co.uk/zen-cart/bestsellers-c-102.html


----------



## lauriech

Awww Jacqui am loving you BH! Leo looks so comfy too!!!

I was going to order from them but they stated on their website that in school holidays sometimes their post is slower so I decided against it....maybe they're not so bad!!! I also can't find a colour combination I like...is yours double sided?

Are you pleased with it?

x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

yes its double sided,plain brown on the other side, which is great cos OH refused to wear it when he saw the pattern!

They dont seem to have my pattern in stock now though.

and laurie.................I love it!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Plumfairy

Aww I love the BH! Patch Charcoal is my fav. Aarrrgh you girls are a bad bad influence!!!


----------



## lauriech

I was just thinking 'how did Jacqui order that colour as it's not on their website' and didn't seem to be when I was looking last week. No, what I meant was does it have a pattern on both sides as you can buy them like that direct from BH in the US. I want a black one so OH 'could' use it if need be but I have a manly one which is for him already!!

Maya - you're on a downhill slope already :dohh: this natural parenting section is not money saving or economical at all at the moment...all we do is encourage each other to spend money!!!!

I will post some pics when I can of the Moby x


----------



## Plumfairy

Ooh you have the Mobi? No theres nothing economical about it at all hahah!! x


----------



## saraendepity

lauriech said:


> I was just thinking 'how did Jacqui order that colour as it's not on their website' and didn't seem to be when I was looking last week. No, what I meant was does it have a pattern on both sides as you can buy them like that direct from BH in the US. I want a black one so OH 'could' use it if need be but I have a manly one which is for him already!!
> 
> Maya - you're on a downhill slope already :dohh: this natural parenting section is not money saving or economical at all at the moment...all we do is encourage each other to spend money!!!!
> 
> I will post some pics when I can of the Moby x

too true!! lol


----------



## stephwiggy

Ladies can i ask some advise !! 

I use a wheelchair so i will be needing a sling with out lumps and bumps at the back etc !! 

also i woudl like to able to use to feed bubs - as and when i need it i am TTC atm


----------



## Plumfairy

Jacqui I have a Q about the babyhawk... Can baby face outwards in it or just towards you? Cant seem to see anything about this on the website... x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Just towards you hun, either on your front, back or hip x


----------



## Plumfairy

Cheers hun! I reeeeeally like it but I think my little layla is too curious and would get fed up looking at me haha!! Maybe the Moby would be better suited to us! :D Its a gorgeous sling though... Theyve got some fab patterns ey! x


----------



## elm

There are hip problems associated with facing outward carries - babies can see loads at the sides and they can choose what they want to look at if they want to look at anything at all with other carries x


----------



## elm

I've stopped using my Moby now Elliot is heavier - a mei tai is ideal for babies as they get heavier x


----------



## mommyof3co

I love your BH Jacqui!!!!!!!! I really wish I had done something other than just black and white...last time I listen to DH damn him lol


----------



## Plumfairy

Ooh thanks Elm. Thats good to know. Is the Moby not suitable for heavier babies? Laylas still pretty tiny... 14lbs or so.. But if the BH will last us longer then that seems like a better option now!


----------



## amelia222

Alice in her moby
 



Attached Files:







DSC00728.jpg
File size: 109 KB
Views: 141


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> Ooh thanks Elm. Thats good to know. Is the Moby not suitable for heavier babies? Laylas still pretty tiny... 14lbs or so.. But if the BH will last us longer then that seems like a better option now!

I have just bought a Moby Wrap and Deri is HEAVY!!!! I think it's fab - distributes weight really well!

x


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Ooh thanks Elm. Thats good to know. Is the Moby not suitable for heavier babies? Laylas still pretty tiny... 14lbs or so.. But if the BH will last us longer then that seems like a better option now!
> 
> I have just bought a Moby Wrap and Deri is HEAVY!!!! I think it's fab - distributes weight really well!
> 
> xClick to expand...

Have just ordered a BH this morning, so will see how we get on with that! Its a luuuush colour! :happydance: xxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Thinking about selling my Baby Hawk if anybody interested?!I love it but OH does not get on with it and he does most of the carrying!Send me a pm,will prob be popping on the For Sale section later tonight when I have taken pics.x


----------



## amelia222

Plumfairy said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Ooh thanks Elm. Thats good to know. Is the Moby not suitable for heavier babies? Laylas still pretty tiny... 14lbs or so.. But if the BH will last us longer then that seems like a better option now!
> 
> I have just bought a Moby Wrap and Deri is HEAVY!!!! I think it's fab - distributes weight really well!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Have just ordered a BH this morning, so will see how we get on with that! Its a luuuush colour! :happydance: xxxClick to expand...

Which colour did you get???


----------



## Plumfairy

amelia222 said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Ooh thanks Elm. Thats good to know. Is the Moby not suitable for heavier babies? Laylas still pretty tiny... 14lbs or so.. But if the BH will last us longer then that seems like a better option now!
> 
> I have just bought a Moby Wrap and Deri is HEAVY!!!! I think it's fab - distributes weight really well!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Have just ordered a BH this morning, so will see how we get on with that! Its a luuuush colour! :happydance: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Which colour did you get???Click to expand...

I went for the patch charcoal. I loooove the colours and the pattern. Hope its as good in real life!:happydance: xxx


----------



## saraendepity

we had our first proper outing in our moby today!! i've always just took it along n used it part of the time but i didnt even put my pram in the car today.... pics to follow.............

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

heres a pic of us in the car park!!!!!!

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

how unhappy do i look !! lol ignore the bad hair n makeup!


----------



## Plumfairy

Aawww that is a gorgeous pic! Daisy looks so snug! :) Looove the pattern of the Moby too! xxx And what are you on about bad hair and make-up.. You should have seen me when Layla was 6 weeks old...!!! Panda eyes and birds nest hair comes to mind... Infact... I still look like that now hahahahha :rofl:


----------



## dizzyspells

Sara that Moby is fab!!!Just sold my Baby Hawk as OH hates it so on the look out but dont think he will like that either!!Oh the joys!
You look fab by the way!My lo is 6 weeks and I still look like a beached whale!!x


----------



## Plumfairy

dizzyspells said:


> Sara that Moby is fab!!!Just sold my Baby Hawk as OH hates it so on the look out but dont think he will like that either!!Oh the joys!
> You look fab by the way!My lo is 6 weeks and I still look like a beached whale!!x

Oh yes I meant to add that too.. Except my LO is 6months and I STILL look like Ive just been washed up...!! :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

lol thanks girls!! i desperately need my hair doing !!! dizzy the moby is fantastic tho my oh wont use it !! i think he's scared of all the material!! lol very supportive tho !!:cloud9: have you checked out the close baby carrier?? looks a bit more manly !!lol 

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Heres an old (and awful one of me) pic of me with my niece in my mei tai, i cant wait to use Alex in it ince he decides he likes it!

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Alyssa/Photo-0038.jpg


----------



## saraendepity

aww yr neice is gorgeous !! i'msure alex will love it !!

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

AG your neice is so cute and looks super comfy in there :D I can wait for my mei tai to arrive! x


----------



## louise1302

my cowprint sling didnt arrive yesterday as promised damn slow post, hopefully it will come today and i can post a piccy


----------



## louise1302

it camee wooo hooooo

https://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv184/archierobert/IMG_0369.jpg

https://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv184/archierobert/IMG_0365.jpg


----------



## Plumfairy

Aaaw Louise thats lush! Is it comfy? x


----------



## amelia222

I love it, so cute!!!


----------



## sparkswillfly

love the cow print!

Heres my babyhawk mei tai! I put it on wrong the first time. Idiot. OH wont wear it as its pink but never mind.
https://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/sparkswillfly35/Picture1011.jpg
https://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/sparkswillfly35/Picture1024.jpg
Meadow Sleeping!


----------



## codegirl

Plumfairy said:


> Jacqui I have a Q about the babyhawk... Can baby face outwards in it or just towards you? Cant seem to see anything about this on the website... x

If you look at my pictures earlier in the thread you'll see my DH wearing Edward face out in a babyhawk. We also wear him face in on our fronts and back.


----------



## louise1302

archie didnt like it :( i only went to my mums round the corner and he cried all the way, and it gave me lower backache, what i am doing wrong??


----------



## Plumfairy

codegirl said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Jacqui I have a Q about the babyhawk... Can baby face outwards in it or just towards you? Cant seem to see anything about this on the website... x
> 
> If you look at my pictures earlier in the thread you'll see my DH wearing Edward face out in a babyhawk. We also wear him face in on our fronts and back.Click to expand...

Ooh I'll have a mooch! :D Thanks! Im glad because Layla gets fed up looking at my chest sometimes! :happydance:


----------



## Plumfairy

Ooh Sam I LOOOVE your BH colours!! I didnt see them on the website!

Louise - Not sure why it hurt hun. Was it defo on right? What kind of sling is it? x x x


----------



## princess_bump

aww what gorgeous LO's! i only had a normal carrier for maddi, but i loved it, will pop a picture up later, can't wait to try out more slings when no 2 comes along :) maddi's too heavy to wear now lol x


----------



## CountingDown

sparkswillfly said:


> love the cow print!
> 
> Heres my babyhawk mei tai! I put it on wrong the first time. Idiot. OH wont wear it as its pink but never mind.
> https://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/sparkswillfly35/Picture1011.jpg
> https://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/sparkswillfly35/Picture1024.jpg
> Meadow Sleeping!

I love that carrier and the colour!! I really want to purchase a carrier but have never used one with Olivia before, do you think it is worth me trying one with her or have I left it too late?

xxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

I only bought that mei tei and Meadow is nearly six months so its definitely not too late for you.x


----------



## lauriech

CountingDown said:


> sparkswillfly said:
> 
> 
> love the cow print!
> 
> Heres my babyhawk mei tai! I put it on wrong the first time. Idiot. OH wont wear it as its pink but never mind.
> https://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/sparkswillfly35/Picture1011.jpg
> https://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/sparkswillfly35/Picture1024.jpg
> Meadow Sleeping!
> 
> I love that carrier and the colour!! I really want to purchase a carrier but have never used one with Olivia before, do you think it is worth me trying one with her or have I left it too late?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

You've definately not left it too late hun - Deri loves being in a carrier and is six months tomorrow! 

And Sam - I LOVE your BH...I didn't know they did them in pink.....very cute! I still can't decide on colours, as ever!

x


----------



## Plumfairy

Layla in the minimonkey. 

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/plumfairy_2009/SDC11277.jpg


----------



## lauriech

Awww Maya she's such a cutie! Is that a recent piccie?

x


----------



## lauriech

Here's Deri in his Moby yesterday....



x


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> Awww Maya she's such a cutie! Is that a recent piccie?
> 
> x

Yeh just a few days ago.. Not the best pic though !! x


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> Here's Deri in his Moby yesterday....
> 
> View attachment 31619
> 
> 
> x

Aww gorgeous! You're looking really well hun! :D x x x


----------



## lauriech

Thank you :D I don't feel it mind...still a way to go yet but I don't have the motivation atm :dohh:

I can't see you in your piccie :growlmad: you should take one so we can see you!

Same goes Sam - you always hide and for some reason I always end up with rubbish pics of me I don't want :dohh:


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> Thank you :D I don't feel it mind...still a way to go yet but I don't have the motivation atm :dohh:
> 
> I can't see you in your piccie :growlmad: you should take one so we can see you!
> 
> Same goes Sam - you always hide and for some reason I always end up with rubbish pics of me I don't want :dohh:

You didnt wana see me that day trust me! I looked like a tramp lol.. But seem to most days atm lol! Will post one when Ive lost 4 stone :haha: Naa will post one once my mei tai arrives, which I hope is soon! Ordered it on monday and still no sign! :cry: x


----------



## saraendepity

aww lovin the pic of the moby...you look fab laurie!! 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommyof3co

New pics! I look huge and terrible..forgive me haha

https://i559.photobucket.com/albums/ss39/mommyof3tx/August%202009/001.jpg
Hayden will be 23mo on the 15th...that's my 4yr old Casen in front of me
https://i559.photobucket.com/albums/ss39/mommyof3tx/August%202009/011.jpg

Hayden on my back and Landon (6) in front
https://i559.photobucket.com/albums/ss39/mommyof3tx/August%202009/014.jpg

Casen wanted on my back, it actually wasn't bad with him on there, he's maybe about 34-35lbs? and 4yrs old
https://i559.photobucket.com/albums/ss39/mommyof3tx/August%202009/016.jpg

https://i559.photobucket.com/albums/ss39/mommyof3tx/August%202009/018.jpg


----------



## Plumfairy

Lovely pics Mo3.:D Im still (very impatiently) waiting for my Babyhawk to arrive! x


----------



## Missy

This is Sapphire in her moby!
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment1.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 94


----------



## xxxjacxxx

lauriech said:


> Here's Deri in his Moby yesterday....
> 
> View attachment 31619
> 
> 
> x

Laurie..........you are a yummy mummy hun!

Deri looks super comfy in that! x


----------



## Olivetree

Really gorgeously vibrant photos, Scatterpatch(congratulations:0) and indeed all the babywearing mommies and daddies out there - so lovely to see!

Thank-you all lovelies for sharing!

xoxoxoxo


----------



## helen1234

https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq307/rosiehelen32/199.jpg

cant believe rhys was that little now


----------



## mommyof3co

Aww he looks so comfy...at first I thought that was now I was thinking wow he's tiny! lol


----------



## lauriech

Awww you're all looking fab girls! :D

I'm going to purchase a BH soon too, although am loving how comfy the Moby is...it doesn't pull on your shoulders or back at all :thumbup:

Maya - when did you order your BH?

x


----------



## Plumfairy

Ordered it last monday :( .... But when I emailed them they replied within minutes and said that they'd been advised not to post due to the postal strikes and were very apologetic, so it got sent yesterday I believe. Hoping to get it monday or tues :D xxx


----------



## butrfly

more piccies of the moby at work!

Elijah was about two weeks old when these were taken.
 



Attached Files:







20090601672.jpg
File size: 77.6 KB
Views: 91









20090602673.jpg
File size: 76.4 KB
Views: 70


----------



## classyburd

I'd love to carry Archie, but id worry he would overheat??


----------



## butrfly

classyburd said:


> I'd love to carry Archie, but id worry he would overheat??

i live in warm indonesia and have not had this problem with the moby and LO. :)


----------



## classyburd

I only say this as Archie seems to give off heat when he sleeps lol


----------



## cupcake

classyburd said:


> I'd love to carry Archie, but id worry he would overheat??

I live in the middle east and had my son in june, it was way too hot to carry him in the materials carriers like the moby wrap for me, so i bought one of these 
https://www.infantino.com/Carriers/Easy_Rider_Carrier.php
for the first few months, when it cooled down for the baby and me ( those things are hot) I changed to a material wrap.
This one: https://www.simplygood.biz/files/products/COZYWRAP/BIG/minsari-catalogue.jpg


----------



## lauriech

butrfly said:


> more piccies of the moby at work!
> 
> Elijah was about two weeks old when these were taken.

Awwww - he looks so comfy cuddled up to Mummy in his Moby! :D


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> Ordered it last monday :( .... But when I emailed them they replied within minutes and said that they'd been advised not to post due to the postal strikes and were very apologetic, so it got sent yesterday I believe. Hoping to get it monday or tues :D xxx


Fingers crossed hun - can't wait to see you and Layla using it :D

x


----------



## kirstyloo82

ooh, can i addsome of us?! dd is almost 7 months old and i carry hereverywhere, she has only been in a pram on a couple of occassions when grandma has been looking after her. ivegot several wraps and ring slings. i tried a mei tai, but just prefer wrapping!

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss215/kirstyloo82/016-1.jpg

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss215/kirstyloo82/012-2.jpg

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss215/kirstyloo82/286.jpg

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss215/kirstyloo82/File0256-Copy.jpg

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss215/kirstyloo82/083.jpg

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss215/kirstyloo82/050.jpg


----------



## Plumfairy

Gorgeous pics kirstyloo. :D Your daughter looks so comfy in them! :D x


----------



## kirstyloo82

thanks, she is often asleep within minutes of being wrapped, so i guess she must be! it also means im able to run around after ds and know she is happy and safe. you owuld think i would be much slimmer carrying an extra 20lbs for pretty much alll day everyday!


----------



## Plumfairy

:rofl: You look fab hun. Although I know what you mean! I seem to be constantly running about but do I lose weight? no way!!


----------



## lauriech

Fab piccies Kirsty!!! :D

I just came in to see how all you BH owners are getting on? I'm still thinking about ordering one but thought I'd see what opinions are now some of you have had them for a bit :D

Have you got your BH yet Maya?

x


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> Fab piccies Kirsty!!! :D
> 
> I just came in to see how all you BH owners are getting on? I'm still thinking about ordering one but thought I'd see what opinions are now some of you have had them for a bit :D
> 
> Have you got your BH yet Maya?
> 
> x

No its still not arrived!! :( Going to bristol tomorrow and wanted to take it with me!! Hope it arrives in the morning!! xxx


----------



## lulu0504

if its from bigmamaslings then i wouldn't count on it! just emailed to check on my delivery and they said that they had a huuuge backlog due to postal strikes and it will take a while to clear it...


----------



## Plumfairy

lulu0504 said:


> if its from bigmamaslings then i wouldn't count on it! just emailed to check on my delivery and they said that they had a huuuge backlog due to postal strikes and it will take a while to clear it...

yes it is :( i emailed them on fri and they said its all ready to be posted... awww im getting so impatient now!


----------



## saraendepity

awww gorgeous piccies everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## princessellie

will add some pics of us when leyla has cheered up a bitm shes tired so really cranky atm lol

x


----------



## princess_bump

beautiful pictures ladies :D xx


----------



## redpoppy

BEST. THREAD. EVER!!!!

Thanks gorgeous ladies with your gorgeous babies!!!

Can't wait till mine gets here!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Kitten

Hubby and Theakston:

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs191.snc1/6413_512771198094_284300026_664426_4249375_n.jpg


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> Fab piccies Kirsty!!! :D
> 
> I just came in to see how all you BH owners are getting on? I'm still thinking about ordering one but thought I'd see what opinions are now some of you have had them for a bit :D
> 
> Have you got your BH yet Maya?
> 
> x
> 
> No its still not arrived!! :( Going to bristol tomorrow and wanted to take it with me!! Hope it arrives in the morning!! xxxClick to expand...

Awww no :-( I really hope you get it in the morning :D x


----------



## Plumfairy

Mmm me too! x


----------



## saraendepity

if it comes in the morning we need piccies of you n layla in bristol :thumbup:

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## CountingDown

Plumfairy said:


> Mmm me too! x

:hugs: Hope it arrives for you x

Well mine arrived this morning and I love it!! Tried Olivia in it quickly but she wasnt too impressed but she was due a nap. When she wakes up, I will try again and take some piccies xxx


----------



## saraendepity

CountingDown said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Mmm me too! x
> 
> :hugs: Hope it arrives for you x
> 
> Well mine arrived this morning and I love it!! Tried Olivia in it quickly but she wasnt too impressed but she was due a nap. When she wakes up, I will try again and take some piccies xxxClick to expand...

cant wait for piccies


----------



## Novbaby08

Pics of Harley in our ringsling
https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b344/Lost_Chaos/P1050793.jpg

https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b344/Lost_Chaos/P1080137.jpg

https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b344/Lost_Chaos/P1070337.jpg


----------



## saraendepity

Novbaby08 said:


> Pics of Harley in our ringsling
> https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b344/Lost_Chaos/P1050793.jpg
> 
> https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b344/Lost_Chaos/P1080137.jpg
> 
> https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b344/Lost_Chaos/P1070337.jpg

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:cloud9:


----------



## lulu0504

so.....


.....i just ordered a toddlerhawk! was having withdrawals from my babyhawk so needed a new one. Its pink straps with the most gorgeous pattern on it! can't wait to get it :happydance:


----------



## Bekkiboo

I can't wait for my Moby to arrive, might actually be able to get stuff done around here lol


----------



## CountingDown

Well this is Olivia in her babyhawk, can't see much those because my camera decided to die after the first picture!! xx
 



Attached Files:







Babyhawk.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 620


----------



## Jkelmum

View attachment 32865


----------



## mrsholmes

lush pics I will upload one soon


----------



## lulu0504

aww serina she looks so cosy in there! Nice to see our old BH getting some use. Still love that sakura pattern too


----------



## Plumfairy

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/plumfairy_2009/SDC11519.jpg

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/plumfairy_2009/SDC11536.jpg

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/plumfairy_2009/SDC11537.jpg

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/plumfairy_2009/SDC11533.jpg

Think she quite liked it. :D I hoovered the whole house and then she fell asleep :D xxx


----------



## lauriech

Oh yours is much nicer than mine :cry: and Layla looks soooo cute and comfy in there!

I gotta get one made now or choose a different fabric xxx (well if I can to grips with it and it doesn't hurt that is!)

x


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> Oh yours is much nicer than mine :cry: and Layla looks soooo cute and comfy in there!
> 
> I gotta get one made now or choose a different fabric xxx (well if I can to grips with it and it doesn't hurt that is!)
> 
> x

Whats wrong with your one hun? Send it back and get one like mine :D Then when we have our day out we'll be matching :happydance::happydance::happydance: :rofl:

Have you had a go yet? I reccomend looking on utube for videos of how to get it on. xxxxx


----------



## lauriech

D'you think I could get away with returning it now I've tried it?

I do like it, just the pattern isn't me...I love your pattern but then I love loadsa patterns that I couldn't get :dohh:

Think I'll keep it as a simple black one and maybe if I get on ok, get a brighter more fun one too :D

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Why dont you just buy a new one and sell that one. just iron the straps an it'll be like new. :D x


----------



## princess_bump

gorgeous pictures ladies!


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> Why dont you just buy a new one and sell that one. just iron the straps an it'll be like new. :D x

Think I might sell it if I get a fancier one but I do like having black as it'll go with everything. I've used it twice today now and am loving it but I've used it on the plain black side.

Went to the park this morning and just walked to Asda with him in it and he fell asleep bless him :D

Here's some not so great pics (will get OH to take some others this weekend if I can although he's pants with the camera so we'll see)....




xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Aww laurie he looks GORGEOUS! Layla always falls asleep whenever she's in a sling. :D 

Know what you mean about OH taking crap pictures!!! I asked Nath to take some of me with Layla with the BH and all he got was our heads and the rest was just wall and ceiling!!! Muppet! :dohh: xxx


----------



## lauriech

I know what you mean - Simon does the same, really cheeses me off :dohh:

Will try and get some more pics so you can see us properly xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Yaay! Looking forward! :D xxx


----------



## cyclura

This is me and Izzy on the local beach
 



Attached Files:







Izzyandmummy.jpg
File size: 94.4 KB
Views: 50


----------



## sparkswillfly

awww Laurie Deri is gorgeous! I love the hat!

Heres some pics of me and Meadow from yesterday :cloud9:
https://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/sparkswillfly35/Picture1246.jpg
https://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/sparkswillfly35/Picture1252.jpg
Heres my sister wearing her too
https://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/sparkswillfly35/Picture1320.jpg
https://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/sparkswillfly35/Picture1316.jpg


----------



## saraendepity

aww deri is looking soo cute - is that the new mai tai?? if it is thats come bloody quick!?!?!

Cyclura - izzy looks very contented in her carrier :cloud9: very sweet

Sam meadow is such a stunner cheeky little face!! love the print of yr mai tai!! :thumbup:

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommyof3co

I love Meadow's pink BH!!! Very cute print, she looks like she loves it!!!

Deri and Izzy are so cute in their carriers too!!!


----------



## lauriech

saraendepity said:


> aww deri is looking soo cute - is that the new mai tai?? if it is thats come bloody quick!?!?!
> 
> Cyclura - izzy looks very contented in her carrier :cloud9: very sweet
> 
> Sam meadow is such a stunner cheeky little face!! love the print of yr mai tai!! :thumbup:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxx

Yeah it's my new BH! I paid for special delivery and it arrived at 7.20 am this morning! :dance: I know it looks boring compared to some of the others girls have on here but I wanted one OH would use too and am very tempted to buy a more fun one!!! I'm thinking of having one custom made.

Sam - Meadow is such a poser...so cute :D

Cyclura - Izzy looks so comfy xxx


----------



## cyclura

we have a plain looking carrier as well for DH, its an Ellaroo MT, he wont use my close as he swears at the straps :haha: but he loves the MT, I want to get a BH MT next for me :happydance:


----------



## Plumfairy

Just wanted to share another one as my OH took the first lot and he takes rubbish pics :dohh: :D

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/plumfairy_2009/SDC11578.jpg


----------



## sparkswillfly

Such a lovely pic! Your so pretty!

How do you find wearing her on your back? Is it easy to get on and off?


----------



## lauriech

I was just going to say the same thing - Maya is stunning isn't she! :D Layla looks so comfy in there and posing too! :thumbup:

I struggled to get Deri on my back this morning but I haven't tried since. Am going to try tomorrow!

x


----------



## Plumfairy

sparkswillfly said:


> Such a lovely pic! Your so pretty!
> 
> How do you find wearing her on your back? Is it easy to get on and off?


Aww thanks... :blush: I havent attempted putting her on myself, well, I did once, but luckily OH walked in to rescue me as she probably would have toppled off... :dohh: I find it really comfy though, just abit like wearing a rucksack :D And I can get on with housework without bashing her on the worktops all the time. Need to practise getting her on by myself though. Theres a good video on youtube though..Probably hundreds actually.:happydance:


----------



## lulu0504

I have cracked being able to get her on my back by myself now. Definitely worth a practice! 
Just uploading my pics to photobucket...will post in a min


----------



## lauriech

Oooo...can't wait! xx


----------



## Plumfairy

Yay well done for managing to do it by yourself.. We're still practising... Cant wait to see pics :D x


----------



## lulu0504

here she is in both a front and a back carry:

back-
https://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h264/aimyaimy/P1050327.jpg

https://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h264/aimyaimy/P1050338.jpg

https://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h264/aimyaimy/P1050338.jpg

front-
https://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h264/aimyaimy/Image070.jpg

https://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h264/aimyaimy/Image071.jpg

https://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h264/aimyaimy/Image072.jpg

close up of the fabric:
https://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h264/aimyaimy/P1050323.jpg

(please excuse it being slightly wet, we got caught in the rain 5 mins before with no umbrella!)


----------



## princess_bump

gorgeous laurie, sam and cyclura - what beautiful babies you all have, and they look so happy :cloud9: xx

maya - you are stunning! fab pictures hon :D

and lila looks so comfortable with you honey, gorgeous :cloud9: xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Alexander%20David%204-5%20months/01092009768.jpg

We went out to Asda after this pic and he fell asleep in it :D


----------



## mommyof3co

He looks so sleepy in the pic, cute!


----------



## saraendepity

alex looks so snug in yr moby hun - is he happier in it ??? 

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yea he definatley prefers it to the mei tai, i love that when he goes to sleep he snuggles his head in and i just move one of the sholder bits over to support him.


----------



## Plumfairy

Aw gorgeous! :D Love his little shoes too :D xxxx


----------



## lauriech

Arcanegirl said:


> https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Alexander%20David%204-5%20months/01092009768.jpg
> 
> We went out to Asda after this pic and he fell asleep in it :D

Awww Alex looks so cosy! The Moby is so comfy isn't it! xxxx


----------



## princess_bump

awww alex looks utterly cosy and gorgeous ag xx


----------



## Angel21

Joey's first visit to Rutland Water....

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm254/sammi81/DSCF4859.jpg


----------



## saraendepity

aw angel he looks gorgeous!!! love the sling:hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## CountingDown

Lovely pics xx


----------



## lauriech

Lovely pics girls :D

.........moving over from our convo in the fluffy bum thread......how big is your bubs lilbump? weight etc? age? Apparently there is little difference in the baby/toddlerhawk, it's just the length of the material that sits over the baby and that's it. Most people carry their toddlers in babyhawks! I would defo go to a local sling meet! Wish we had one near....

The more I'm using my BH, the more I love it. I took Deri out in it yesterda morning with my change bag on my shoulder and was more than comfortable! I haven't really used it with Deri on my back yet but I love him being cloe to me on my front! 

xxx


----------



## thelilbump

lauriech said:


> Lovely pics girls :D
> 
> .........moving over from our convo in the fluffy bum thread......how big is your bubs lilbump? weight etc? age? Apparently there is little difference in the baby/toddlerhawk, it's just the length of the material that sits over the baby and that's it. Most people carry their toddlers in babyhawks! I would defo go to a local sling meet! Wish we had one near....
> 
> The more I'm using my BH, the more I love it. I took Deri out in it yesterda morning with my change bag on my shoulder and was more than comfortable! I haven't really used it with Deri on my back yet but I love him being cloe to me on my front!
> 
> xxx

Thanks Laurie!

I haven't had her weighed in a little while but she's had a bit of a growth spurt this past 2 weeks or so, so i'd estimate about 22lbs and probably about 72cm tall now.


----------



## lauriech

thelilbump said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> Lovely pics girls :D
> 
> .........moving over from our convo in the fluffy bum thread......how big is your bubs lilbump? weight etc? age? Apparently there is little difference in the baby/toddlerhawk, it's just the length of the material that sits over the baby and that's it. Most people carry their toddlers in babyhawks! I would defo go to a local sling meet! Wish we had one near....
> 
> The more I'm using my BH, the more I love it. I took Deri out in it yesterda morning with my change bag on my shoulder and was more than comfortable! I haven't really used it with Deri on my back yet but I love him being cloe to me on my front!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks Laurie!
> 
> I haven't had her weighed in a little while but she's had a bit of a growth spurt this past 2 weeks or so, so i'd estimate about 22lbs and probably about 72cm tall now.Click to expand...

Deri is a heavier and probably a bit taller (although haven't measured his height for ages!) and I am more than comfy with the BabyHawk....the toddlerhawk would be too big for Deri.

HTH's xxx


----------



## princess_bump

aww gorgeous pic angel :D x x


----------



## Arcanegirl

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Alexander%20David%204-5%20months/02092009433.jpg


----------



## cyclura

Arcanegirl said:


> https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Alexander%20David%204-5%20months/02092009433.jpg


what a content baby :cloud9: gorgeous :baby:


----------



## saraendepity

aww he looks so snug hun!! i love lookin down seeing that !!! :cloud9:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## massacubano

Plumfairy said:


> https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/plumfairy_2009/SDC11519.jpg
> 
> https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/plumfairy_2009/SDC11536.jpg
> 
> https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/plumfairy_2009/SDC11537.jpg
> 
> https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/plumfairy_2009/SDC11533.jpg
> 
> Think she quite liked it. :D I hoovered the whole house and then she fell asleep :D xxx

I adore the fabric on this! the baby is so cute... delicious


----------



## JayleighAnn

Please excuse the messy stitching, I made it and I'm not the worlds best seemstress lol


----------



## thelilbump

Ohh Maya that BH is gorgeous. It's actually one of the designs on my shortlist so it's nice to see it for real!


----------



## thelilbump

thelilbump said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> Lovely pics girls :D
> 
> .........moving over from our convo in the fluffy bum thread......how big is your bubs lilbump? weight etc? age? Apparently there is little difference in the baby/toddlerhawk, it's just the length of the material that sits over the baby and that's it. Most people carry their toddlers in babyhawks! I would defo go to a local sling meet! Wish we had one near....
> 
> The more I'm using my BH, the more I love it. I took Deri out in it yesterda morning with my change bag on my shoulder and was more than comfortable! I haven't really used it with Deri on my back yet but I love him being cloe to me on my front!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks Laurie!
> 
> I haven't had her weighed in a little while but she's had a bit of a growth spurt this past 2 weeks or so, so i'd estimate about 22lbs and probably about 72cm tall now.Click to expand...


ok so i totally over estimated, this afternoon she was 70cm and 19 and a half pounds :blush:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

gorgeous pics girls!!


----------



## lauriech

thelilbump said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> Lovely pics girls :D
> 
> .........moving over from our convo in the fluffy bum thread......how big is your bubs lilbump? weight etc? age? Apparently there is little difference in the baby/toddlerhawk, it's just the length of the material that sits over the baby and that's it. Most people carry their toddlers in babyhawks! I would defo go to a local sling meet! Wish we had one near....
> 
> The more I'm using my BH, the more I love it. I took Deri out in it yesterda morning with my change bag on my shoulder and was more than comfortable! I haven't really used it with Deri on my back yet but I love him being cloe to me on my front!
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> Thanks Laurie!
> 
> I haven't had her weighed in a little while but she's had a bit of a growth spurt this past 2 weeks or so, so i'd estimate about 22lbs and probably about 72cm tall now.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok so i totally over estimated, this afternoon she was 70cm and 19 and a half pounds :blush:Click to expand...

You definately don't need a toddlerhawk then hun! A babyhawk will be perfect in size (maybe even a bit big atm but you can roll over the bottom of a mei tai if it makes your bubs more comfy!)....

And there's more choice in BabyHawks over Toddlerhawks on sites in the UK! :D

xxx


----------



## NoSpringChick

I've got this Obaby one: https://i32.tinypic.com/15me3gg.jpg
I used it once when she was a few days old for about 5 minutes! and then not untill today after looking through this thread last night!

She howled at first then fell asleep - I spent all the time walking to the shops worrying she was suffocating - was she being rocked too much - were her socks still on! Was going to forget the whole idea, but then she woke up and was enjoying herself and even had a laugh! So going to wear it more often :thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

NoSpringChick said:


> I've got this Obaby one: https://i32.tinypic.com/15me3gg.jpg
> I used it once when she was a few days old for about 5 minutes! and then not untill today after looking through this thread last night!
> 
> She howled at first then fell asleep - I spent all the time walking to the shops worrying she was suffocating - was she being rocked too much - were her socks still on! Was going to forget the whole idea, but then she woke up and was enjoying herself and even had a laugh! So going to wear it more often :thumbup:

thats great!! get a piccie taken so we can see :thumbup:


----------



## lauriech

saraendepity said:


> NoSpringChick said:
> 
> 
> I've got this Obaby one: https://i32.tinypic.com/15me3gg.jpg
> I used it once when she was a few days old for about 5 minutes! and then not untill today after looking through this thread last night!
> 
> She howled at first then fell asleep - I spent all the time walking to the shops worrying she was suffocating - was she being rocked too much - were her socks still on! Was going to forget the whole idea, but then she woke up and was enjoying herself and even had a laugh! So going to wear it more often :thumbup:
> 
> thats great!! get a piccie taken so we can see :thumbup:Click to expand...

Was just gonna say the same! 

Sara - have you seen my thread on Mei Tai's? I really want the Simply Mei Tai on there....do you think it's too girly?

x


----------



## saraendepity

the one with thhe birds one ?


----------



## saraendepity

just had a nosey n dont think it is too girly hun :thumbup: oh says he wouldnt wear it and i agree its not for men, but dont think its too girly for a boy :) i think its gorgeous !!


----------



## lauriech

I want it but it's £95 for that exact carrier :shock: Hmmmmm......

x


----------



## scatterpatch

lol try mine first see if you fall in love i keep telling ya !!


----------



## lauriech

scatterpatch said:


> lol try mine first see if you fall in love i keep telling ya !!

Ahhh thank you hun - you're so kind but I'd hate to ruin/damage it in anyway and have to replace it for you :hugs:

Have you got any pics with Flo in it? I was looking at your pics earlier and love all your slings! :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## scatterpatch

Yah iv got plenty more babywearing pics but i felt really guilty and embarassed by how badly i pic spammed at the start of this thread but il add some more tomorrow, i found out by the way that the fabrics called 
Joel Dewberry Sparrows
so much for being orange birds eh  oops


----------



## lauriech

scatterpatch said:


> Yah iv got plenty more babywearing pics but i felt really guilty and embarassed by how badly i pic spammed at the start of this thread but il add some more tomorrow, i found out by the way that the fabrics called
> Joel Dewberry Sparrows
> so much for being orange birds eh  oops

LOL! Thanks hun! :kiss:

If you'd rather send pics to me, send me a PM but I'm sure all the girls on here would love to see!

I think your pics are fab...I noticed you have a Canon DSLR...are you into photography?

x


----------



## scatterpatch

Thanks hun i try but its all trial and error with me like everything haha
Im getting more and more into it now i having Flo as my always willing subject 
Are you ? 
I popped into a photography thread somewhere and then got lost and never found my way back, im too scared of how huge this place is to venture far out of the natural parenting section:blush::blush:


----------



## lauriech

scatterpatch said:


> Thanks hun i try but its all trial and error with me like everything haha
> Im getting more and more into it now i having Flo as my always willing subject
> Are you ?
> I popped into a photography thread somewhere and then got lost and never found my way back, im too scared of how huge this place is to venture far out of the natural parenting section:blush::blush:

Ha ha - I used to go on that thread all the time but I got the impression people were getting a bit bored (that was aggggeeessss ago mind)! I'm a Nikon user myself but haven't long had it really....I used to be snap happy ALL the time but not so much now! 

I wish Deri was at a stage that he'd pose for me LOL.

Anyway, back to slings....

Would you rate a Simply Mei Tai for front carries (I can't get comfortable in a back carry tbh)? I'm loving that one you have (and the flowery one you have too...very pretty and girly!) but not sure how much I'd use it (ie. if it didn't match what I was wearing, I'd prob chicken out and use my black one :blush:) but I soooo love it!

I'd like a rainbow ring sling too but I've never used one...think I'm going to find out if there is a local sling meet near me....off for a nose........xx


----------



## Faerie

Wow Scatterpatch, you have quite a collection! They're beautiful.
So far I used the babasling when she first came out of hospital but could only use it a couple of weeks and then she's such a squirmer she nearly rolled herself out of it! Never felt secure plus it killed my shoulder.
Then I've got the premaxx baby bag, was great at first, secure and I loved going through airport security and people not realising there was a baby in there, hee hee, but now she likes to see more of the world so only good if she's due a nap (apparently still too small to go in the sitting up position).
Also got the baby bjorn, which she faces out at the moment. What are the benefits of the Mei Tai or baby hawk over the baby bjorn?
I've always wanted to try the material ones but scared I'll do it wrong and drop her...


----------



## saraendepity

got a bit carried away on the fluffy bum club thread n thought i really shouldnt be posting about slings etc on there!! lol i'm soo lost on the BH website :dohh: cant decide what i want at all so i've just given it up for a bad job!!!!!!

Faerie the moby wrap is fantastic and will allow sophiato sit up - daisy hates being carried lying down now so i use the hug hold with my moby :thumbup: as you know i suffered from terrible spd during preg coupled with a prolapsed disk and i manage to lk a good 3-4 miles or more wearing daisy in the moby they are so supportive!!! they are a little fiddly to get on but once ou get the knack it becomes second nature !! 

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Faerie

Thanks darling, that's good to hear. I'll take a look. My hip still keeps popping out all the time :( S'not fair, really need some physio but don't ever get round to it.


----------



## NoSpringChick

saraendepity said:


> NoSpringChick said:
> 
> 
> I've got this Obaby one: https://i32.tinypic.com/15me3gg.jpg
> I used it once when she was a few days old for about 5 minutes! and then not untill today after looking through this thread last night!
> 
> She howled at first then fell asleep - I spent all the time walking to the shops worrying she was suffocating - was she being rocked too much - were her socks still on! Was going to forget the whole idea, but then she woke up and was enjoying herself and even had a laugh! So going to wear it more often :thumbup:
> 
> thats great!! get a piccie taken so we can see :thumbup:Click to expand...

 
She was only 3 days old here! Too little for it i think even though it says from newborn - we only got a few doors away in it!

https://i27.tinypic.com/rlhkxs.jpg


----------



## NoSpringChick

https://i32.tinypic.com/148c8x.jpg
I wish I had been able to persevere with it from then but once my scar opened up and the painkillers wore off it wasn't really practical. Now I hope she enjoys it more as it will be good for me to get the weight back off carrying her around!


Do people wear them in the house getting their jobs done?


----------



## saraendepity

so cute NSC i have that hat for daisy too !!lol

i sometimes use my moby to get stuff done round the house :thumbup: hope you manage to get your lo out in your carrier more!! hope to see some more piccies 

sara

xxxx


----------



## lauriech

Awwwww :cloud9: your LO is so tiny there...lovely piccies xxx


----------



## scatterpatch

Awww the little newborn pics are amazing !! Shes gorgeous !


----------



## Faerie

For those that couldn't find fabrics they wanted... why not get the amazing lady at chunkle munkle to make you a carrier? I read about her website on another thread and now I'm getting her to make me a cosy-toes and probably a mei-tei carrier once I've tried someone else's to see if it works for me.
All the fabrics you could dream of! 
https://www.chunkle-munkle.co.uk/page11.htm

https://www.fabricworm.com/patterns.html


----------



## scatterpatch

oO theres some lovely stuff on there i really love the hungry caterpilla inner stuff for the bugaboo how cuteee !


----------



## NoSpringChick

NoSpringChick said:


> uPDATE
> 
> 3 days old...https://i32.tinypic.com/148c8x.jpg
> 
> ...and today 11 weeks 4 days
> https://i29.tinypic.com/28vu4uu.jpg
> 
> She cried again then fell asleep.... Woke up in Lidls and cried again - and moaned all the way home. Think she was too hot. Dressed her for cold as it looked like it might have rained and it turned out pretty hot and she hates heat.
> Don't know whether to give up the idea or what :shrug:. i enjoyed carrying her but it's what she wants that matters.
> 
> Few people commented on the idea of carrying a baby, and I didnt realise but not that many people do! Certainly can't remember the last time I saw a baby being carried.


----------



## saraendepity

awww she#s grown soo much :cloud9:


----------



## lauriech

NoSpringChick said:


> NoSpringChick said:
> 
> 
> uPDATE
> 
> 3 days old...https://i32.tinypic.com/148c8x.jpg
> 
> ...and today 11 weeks 4 days
> https://i29.tinypic.com/28vu4uu.jpg
> 
> She cried again then fell asleep.... Woke up in Lidls and cried again - and moaned all the way home. Think she was too hot. Dressed her for cold as it looked like it might have rained and it turned out pretty hot and she hates heat.
> Don't know whether to give up the idea or what :shrug:. i enjoyed carrying her but it's what she wants that matters.
> 
> Few people commented on the idea of carrying a baby, and I didnt realise but not that many people do! Certainly can't remember the last time I saw a baby being carried.
> 
> Awww your LO has grown!! Lovely pics :thumbup:
> 
> Hun if you enjoyed carrying your LO, then don't give up and I agree, I don't see many people carrying their babies either....
> 
> If it's a warm day like yesterday, just don't overdress LO (or take more clothes with you if you're worried they might get cold). Deri gets really hot in the carrier and so do I...baby legs are a good idea to keep their legs warm but maybe just put a vest/t-shirt on her body? The weather will soon change anyway so she'll need wrapping up :dohh: bloody British weather 'ey!
> 
> Deri didn't like his sling when he was very young so I gave up with that....maybe try another carrier? :shrug:
> 
> Or just persevere (sp?).....
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


----------



## lauriech

Has anyone tried the Napsack Mei Tai's? 

I like the look of them, nice wide straps...

https://www.napsackbaby.com/index.html

Any thoughts?

x


----------



## saraendepity

lauriech said:


> Has anyone tried the Napsack Mei Tai's?
> 
> I like the look of them, nice wide straps...
> 
> https://www.napsackbaby.com/index.html
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> x

omg they are lush!!! the cherry/chocolate one is beautiful !!!!


----------



## amelia222

I got my mei tai and ergo a few weeks ago but forgot to post the pics. So here they are:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00783.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 54









9225_245955745429_654720429_8793040_5438684_n.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 54


----------



## lauriech

saraendepity said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the Napsack Mei Tai's?
> 
> I like the look of them, nice wide straps...
> 
> https://www.napsackbaby.com/index.html
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> x
> 
> omg they are lush!!! the cherry/chocolate one is beautiful !!!!Click to expand...

I know - nice aren't they! I'm loving using my Mei Tai atm so defintely want another!!! xxx


----------



## lauriech

amelia222 said:


> I got my mei tai and ergo a few weeks ago but forgot to post the pics. So here they are:

Lovely pics hun! Loving your carriers xx


----------



## Vici

DF with Imi in her moby wrap :D
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF9985.jpg
Daddy decided he much prefers the moby over the mamas and papas one we are currently trialing for his sister in law (shes a M&P designer) after lots of wlking yesterday, said she is much more secure :)

Me with Imi about to do some chores :D
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF9943.jpg


----------



## kirsten1985

Aww she looks so comfy in that Moby! :)

Ok, this is not a proper wrap, it is a pashmina :blush: Was just testing!

https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/new046.jpg


----------



## Bekkiboo

I hope to join the ranks of baby wearers tomorrow after being to thick to figure out the moby, and a big hoo hah trying to buy a mei tai from someone in America and still here waiting for it more than 3 weeks later, I ordered one today from Natural Connection and paid extra for recorded delivery - next day so should have it by no later than 1pm tomorrow :happydance:

Just watch something go wrong now!! :dohh:


----------



## Plumfairy

Aww Vici, Imi looks sooo tiny in the Moby. Super snug! :cloud9:

Kirsten, good idea with the pashmina! :D xxx


----------



## Bekkiboo

I finally did it!!! I figured out how to put the Moby wrap on!!! :happydance::happydance:

Well I hope I did it right anyway, I followed a video on YouTube :haha:

Here are some pics, please feel free to point out if you notice anything wrong with how I am wearing it.... Don't want to have LO end up on the floor!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/xbekkixboox/mobywrap1.jpg

Cassidy deciding to pop her head out for a look around lol....

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/xbekkixboox/mobywrap.jpg

She is now sleeping in it, feels pretty warm in there, is this because of her breathing hot air out?

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/xbekkixboox/moby.jpg


----------



## lauriech

Looks fab to me hun! LO looks so comfy too :D I loved my Moby...they're soooo comfy!

I believe (but not sure) that there are a lot of different ways to wrap.

xx


----------



## Bekkiboo

She was that comfy in it and slept so soundly that I panicked walking back from the shop just now thinking something was wrong with her! She kept falling asleep with her face on my chest and I kept adjusting it slightly to the side so she didnt smother herself in my boobs lol


----------



## thelilbump

Oh looking gorgeous ladies, all your LO's are so small. And Imogen bless her she's tiny!!


----------



## Tiff

Here's some with Claire in the Cuddlywrap. We went there last weekend with Vickie and Hannah! :mrgreen:

https://x03.xanga.com/4e7f364bd8d31254601248/m202400740.jpg


I love this next one, Claire always manages to find a way to chew on the cloth :cloud9:

https://x0b.xanga.com/172f3a5340c31254601409/m202400880.jpg


----------



## Plumfairy

Gorgeous pics Tyff :D She looks so comfy in there! xxx


----------



## lauriech

Tyff said:


> Here's some with Claire in the Cuddlywrap. We went there last weekend with Vickie and Hannah! :mrgreen:
> 
> https://x03.xanga.com/4e7f364bd8d31254601248/m202400740.jpg
> 
> 
> I love this next one, Claire always manages to find a way to chew on the cloth :cloud9:
> 
> https://x0b.xanga.com/172f3a5340c31254601409/m202400880.jpg

Beautiful! I love your wrap xxx


----------



## Kitten

Here's Theakston in the Calin Bleu after clinic (I had right grief getting the picture, I just couldn't fit myself in, lol):

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/miaowcatty/006-6.jpg

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/miaowcatty/005-8.jpg


----------



## lauriech

Kitten said:


> Here's Theakston in the Calin Bleu after clinic (I had right grief getting the picture, I just couldn't fit myself in, lol):
> 
> https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/miaowcatty/006-6.jpg
> 
> https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/miaowcatty/005-8.jpg


Gorgeous! :D Is that a microfleece CB? x


----------



## Kitten

Yeah the pumpkin one :) I got it 2nd hand which was even better! It's really comfy despite my huge chest :D


----------



## kirsten1985

https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/DSC01487.jpg

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/DSC01490.jpg

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ok, these aren't very good pics, I need a bit more practise tying it on, this was the first go, and probs the bathroom isn't the best place!


----------



## scatterpatch

Omgosh it looks soo cute on you guys and she looks like she fits in it perfect the way youve done it there !!!

Gotta say too love how shes more interested in the tiles than you looking in the mirror  They always are arent they lol


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah she does seem to like the tiles, lol. I wasn't supposed to match it with my t shirt, I look weird! It did feel nice and comfy tied like that, it's so nice having such wide straps compared to my Bjorn. :)


----------



## Tiff

:thumbup: Love the pictures, ladies!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooh, lovely thread, it's so cute to see you all in a gorgeous selection of sling and wraps and carriers!! Vici, your OH looks great wearing Imi! :happydance: I wish Vince's daddy would give it a go :haha: he says he'd rather wear Vince on his back in a framed carrier once he's holding himself up properly... I guess it seems more "manly" to him?? :shrug:

I have been using my looovely Close carrier for weeks now, it's wonderful to use with my wheelchair, but I haven't managed to get any pics yet!! :hissy: I'll try to make a point of asking OH to take some soon, and I'll post them in here!!

Shadow xxx


----------



## Mrs_Jay

SMT Deluxe
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/kandie/102_2486.jpg

Girasol no.33 Shorty
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/kandie/102_2509.jpg

Neobulle Simon wrap conversion RS
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/kandie/102_2512.jpg

Woolie Shorty
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/kandie/102_2515.jpg

Didy Indio Rosewood
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/kandie/102_2481.jpg

Rose and Rebellion SSC (like a connecta)
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/kandie/102_2461.jpg


----------



## lulu0504

lovely pics! I'm loving your girasol wrap and have been looking at getting a wrap similar to it. How do you find yours? do you prefer it to a mei tai?


----------



## PixieKitty

So so cute!! Even Dan went mushy hehe :D


----------



## lauriech

Mrs_Jay said:


> SMT Deluxe
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/kandie/102_2486.jpg
> 
> Girasol no.33 Shorty
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/kandie/102_2509.jpg
> 
> Neobulle Simon wrap conversion RS
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/kandie/102_2512.jpg
> 
> Woolie Shorty
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/kandie/102_2515.jpg
> 
> Didy Indio Rosewood
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/kandie/102_2481.jpg
> 
> Rose and Rebellion SSC (like a connecta)
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/kandie/102_2461.jpg

I love them all! xx


----------



## Mrs_Jay

lulu0504 said:


> lovely pics! I'm loving your girasol wrap and have been looking at getting a wrap similar to it. How do you find yours? do you prefer it to a mei tai?

I love my girasol, It my favourite wrap for quick up and downs :) I mainly use that one around the house and mei tai if it's more all day wear iyswim. I'd love it in a longer wrap though.


----------



## Mrs_Jay

lauriech said:


> Mrs_Jay said:
> 
> 
> SMT Deluxe
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/kandie/102_2486.jpg
> 
> Girasol no.33 Shorty
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/kandie/102_2509.jpg
> 
> Neobulle Simon wrap conversion RS
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/kandie/102_2512.jpg
> 
> Woolie Shorty
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/kandie/102_2515.jpg
> 
> Didy Indio Rosewood
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/kandie/102_2481.jpg
> 
> Rose and Rebellion SSC (like a connecta)
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/kandie/102_2461.jpg
> 
> I love them all! xxClick to expand...


Thanks hun, I went a bit picture posting happy... and I did actually find some more :haha:


----------



## scatterpatch

lol that girasol used to be mine, impeccible taste  I love your smt mmm owlsss !! Fab action pics !!


----------



## Mrs_Jay

Just a close up of the red one coz you can't see how pretty it really in is the action shot :D
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/kandie/102_2473.jpg

Ellaroo Jeri
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/kandie/102_2484.jpg

Onbu
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/kandie/102_2322.jpg

Zara
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/kandie/102_2306.jpg

Connecta
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/kandie/101_0002.jpg


----------



## Mrs_Jay

scatterpatch said:


> lol that girasol used to be mine, impeccible taste  I love your smt mmm owlsss !! Fab action pics !!

It was indeed :D


----------



## Mrs_Jay

ShadowRat said:


> Oooh, lovely thread, it's so cute to see you all in a gorgeous selection of sling and wraps and carriers!! Vici, your OH looks great wearing Imi! :happydance: I wish Vince's daddy would give it a go :haha: he says he'd rather wear Vince on his back in a framed carrier once he's holding himself up properly... I guess it seems more "manly" to him?? :shrug:
> 
> I have been using my looovely Close carrier for weeks now, it's wonderful to use with my wheelchair, but I haven't managed to get any pics yet!! :hissy: I'll try to make a point of asking OH to take some soon, and I'll post them in here!!
> 
> Shadow xxx

A connecta or similar is good for OH's, mine loves his :thumbup:


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol, in the bathroom again...

https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/DSC01493.jpg


----------



## saraendepity

kirsten1985 said:


> Lol, in the bathroom again...
> 
> https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/DSC01493.jpg

gorgeous!!!!!! i love it!!:cloud9:


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol, I'm pretty sure I'm doing it wrong, a few more you tubes and bathroom mirror sessions should have it sorted. No wonder the poor baby's grumpy!! :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

lol


----------



## ShadowRat

Ok, I managed to get some shots of Vincent in our Close baby carrier with the webcam... I'm looking ugly today (lol) so I left my face out of it!! Here we go...

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Sling2.jpg

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Sling5.jpg

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Sling1.jpg

and arms out....

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Sling3.jpg

:shock: He is looking so big!! I have to constantly remind myself he's only 7 weeks old!!

Shadow xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Sorry for crappy quality, it was with the webcam so not great!


----------



## Mrs_Jay

Aww hes adorable


----------



## ShadowRat

lol, not that you can see him much! I'll try to get some better pics some time... I can't wait till he can really hold his head up well and we can try front facing positions! :)


----------



## Bekkiboo

My new Freehand Mei Tai:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/xbekkixboox/69a1e6e9.jpg


----------



## saraendepity

Bekkiboo said:


> My new Freehand Mei Tai:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/xbekkixboox/69a1e6e9.jpg

OMG that is gorgeous!!!!!

sara

xxxxx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Omg I love these pics! 

I got Moby last week...and it's so comfy! Need a tad more practice at wrapping it though...he keeps slipping when i walk! lol


----------



## saraendepity

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> Omg I love these pics!
> 
> I got Moby last week...and it's so comfy! Need a tad more practice at wrapping it though...he keeps slipping when i walk! lol

lol you'll get there hun, i love mine!!!:cloud9:


----------



## Missy

Hey! Check this out. For anyone who knows what they're doing with a sewing machine (not me unfortunately) this looks gorgeous :)

https://scanditute.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bekkiboo

saraendepity said:


> Bekkiboo said:
> 
> 
> My new Freehand Mei Tai:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/xbekkixboox/69a1e6e9.jpg
> 
> OMG that is gorgeous!!!!!
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

£50 (including p&p from naturalconnection.co.uk

lovely little site and such a lovely lady running it too!

I have another mei tai, the one that took me a month to receive from the US, haven't tried it yet though because OH doesn't know I have it lol but as soon as I do I will post pics!! x


----------



## claire-lou

Wow i never realised there where so many different products out there.

Here's Daddy and a rather little Jack
https://i714.photobucket.com/albums/ww146/clairey-louy/Picture119-1.jpg


And a exhausted looking mummy and Jack
https://i714.photobucket.com/albums/ww146/clairey-louy/Picture002-2.jpg

I have a hotsling on order and am currently starking the postman


----------



## sublime_ivy

My Mei Tai from My Blessed Baby

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c32/sublime_ivy/IMG_8477.jpg

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c32/sublime_ivy/IMG_8480.jpg

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c32/sublime_ivy/IMG_8492.jpg


----------



## kirsten1985

I can't see your pic!


----------



## ShadowRat

:yipee: Vince can face outwards now!!

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Sling.jpg

:D xx


----------



## Tiff

So cute! :cloud9:


----------



## kirsten1985

sublime_ivy said:


> My Mei Tai from My Blessed Baby
> 
> https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c32/sublime_ivy/IMG_8477.jpg
> 
> https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c32/sublime_ivy/IMG_8480.jpg
> 
> https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c32/sublime_ivy/IMG_8492.jpg


That's so cute! I love the colour. :)


----------



## sublime_ivy

ShadowRat said:


> :yipee: Vince can face outwards now!!
> 
> https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Sling.jpg
> 
> :D xx

cuuute, i love your avatar, he looks like a proper little man. hehe


----------



## saraendepity

me n daisy in our new BH from Jac (thanks hun!) visiting kyte!!!:happydance: please ignore the dodgy look on my face and the windswept hair!!!!lol 



sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

saraendepity said:


> me n daisy in our new BH from Jac (thanks hun!) visiting kyte!!!:happydance: please ignore the dodgy look on my face and the windswept hair!!!!lol
> 
> View attachment 38433
> 
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxx

Lovely pic hun! I didn't realise you bought Jacqui's BH....looking faby! :D Are you pleased with it?

I so want another one but keep buying carriers :blush:

xxx


----------



## Morgan1983

Great photos. So many different kinds.


----------



## saraendepity

lauriech said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> me n daisy in our new BH from Jac (thanks hun!) visiting kyte!!!:happydance: please ignore the dodgy look on my face and the windswept hair!!!!lol
> 
> View attachment 38433
> 
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxx
> 
> Lovely pic hun! I didn't realise you bought Jacqui's BH....looking faby! :D Are you pleased with it?
> 
> I so want another one but keep buying carriers :blush:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

i love it !!!! its soo handy to get on sooo quickly and run out to the shops or to do kyte!! i really love it!! 

daisy does too, think she likes having a little more room to move a little more in it compared to the moby! only thing i dont like is not being able to do forward facing carries...daisy has started loving forward facing, she's soooo nosey!!!! hows deri doing hun?? havent seen you around recently! :hugs::hugs: hope you're ok :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## kirsten1985

New Maya Wrap! Love it!
https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/today009.jpg


----------



## saraendepity

ooh thats lovely kirsten..........where did you get it from i love it !!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Got it off ebay! :) Here is the proper website https://www.mayawrap.com/


----------



## kirsten1985

Apparently the hip carry is 6m+, but I loved it! Shoulder is padded so nice and comfy, and Freya seemed to enjoy herself, lol.


----------



## saraendepity

its delish!!! i totally want the lime green organic one but i think rob would go totally mental if a spent nearly $100 on a carrier!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol probably! Try ebay, although I think they only had stripeys last time I looked. :)


----------



## saraendepity

there is one stripey - the same colour as the one you have ending in 18 hours so i'm gonna watch that n see how it goes, te others are from USA and dont look the same :cry:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## sublime_ivy

my boyfriend babywearing, he refuses to where it on the printed side. lol

https://lh3.ggpht.com/_G9ETScn-bq0/Ss5RAlh6YGI/AAAAAAAAB1Q/vOF2Si7k4rE/s640/IMG_8507.JPG

https://lh3.ggpht.com/_G9ETScn-bq0/Ss5REVpXvgI/AAAAAAAAB1U/qf-WevVWHGQ/s640/IMG_8506.JPG

https://lh6.ggpht.com/_G9ETScn-bq0/Ss5RIpyNTBI/AAAAAAAAB1Y/CgOZl7TGHDY/s640/IMG_8505.JPG


catalogue pose. hehe

https://lh5.ggpht.com/_G9ETScn-bq0/Ss5RLZ_Zu8I/AAAAAAAAB1g/PTz1oqkWYwk/s512/IMG_8504.JPG


----------



## kirsten1985

:rofl: did you make him do that last pose?! Lol!

Your MT looks nice and long, what kind is it? I need a manly looking one - all my slings are too girly for OH now!! :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

awwwwwwwwww, love the catalogue pose!!!! my oh refuses to wear Daisy :(


----------



## sublime_ivy

hah, no he did it himself, i actually had to make him pose normally for the first 3, he cant be serious in photos for some reason.

It;s a shame he wont wear Daisy, if Tom and I go out he never lets me carry dex. haha

My MT is by a woman from ETSY aka My Blessed baby, she is on maternity leave at the moment. It is reversable and looks like this on the other side.

https://lh4.ggpht.com/_G9ETScn-bq0/Sr3VxXe1PfI/AAAAAAAABuY/5k8NyaWCD9w/s512/IMG_8477.JPG

The seller makes 2 types of mei tai. The first type has a contoured seat so it is more comfortable for babies under 1. The other type she recommends buying for when they are older. You can buy which one you want though so if you get the larger one and your baby is under 1 you can just contour the seat yourself using a hairband or something like that. It is a shame she is on maternity as her mei tai's are lovely. I hope she reopens by the time dex is near 1.

https://myblessedbaby.blogspot.com/


----------



## kirsten1985

They look lovely, I think I am going to get a connecta or something with a buckle - I saw one on her page - for OH to use. He is not so much into all the tying and wrapping like I am! I have to tie them for him and it goes wrong :dohh: We used to have a Bjorn and he used to love wearing Freya in it. He also cannot be serious in a photo - drives me mad!!


----------



## sublime_ivy

it drives me mad too. the buckle is great for Tom as I think the tie would put him off as he would see it as too girly. men eh.


----------



## mickey

https://www.babyandbump.com/photo-gallery/46667-mei-tai-fun.html

here are some pics of us :flower:


----------



## kirsten1985

Old School Snugli Carrier!!

This was my mums, she used to carry me in it when I was little. I am not sure how to tie it, it has buckles on the shoulder and I just tied it round my waist. Kind of went on like Mei Tai, but I have no idea if it is right or not?! I will have to ask her to show me!

https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/DSC01700.jpg

https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/DSC01701.jpg

https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/DSC01702.jpg

:)


----------



## kirsten1985

Jake wearing Freya in the Mei Tai for the first time :happydance:

https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/DSC01706-1.jpg

https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/DSC01716-1.jpg


----------



## lulu0504

kirsten1985 said:


> Jake wearing Freya in the Mei Tai for the first time :happydance:
> 
> https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/DSC01706-1.jpg
> 
> https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/DSC01716-1.jpg


aww gorgeous hun. Are you still having probs with how she sits in the mei tai? if so then i think i have spotted why! It appears as if its tied wrong, it seems like the straps are crossing her knees because her legs are just too straight. She almost looks in a standing position. 

This website has a pic of how her legs should be and the video below should really help as it is a younger baby and a mei tai similar to yours so should prove useful! It shows a few different ways to tie- legs in/out etc. Hope this helps.

mei tai front carry


----------



## princess_bump

gorgeous pictures everyone :cloud9: x


----------



## kirsten1985

lulu0504 said:


> aww gorgeous hun. Are you still having probs with how she sits in the mei tai? if so then i think i have spotted why! It appears as if its tied wrong, it seems like the straps are crossing her knees because her legs are just too straight. She almost looks in a standing position. [/URL]

I thought it was ok today. It was the first time we had used the straps over her legs, and her knees were def higher than her bum! She hates her legs being tied inside the MT, so I think it will be better when her legs are a bit longer. She slept in it for quite a while today and it seemed comfy for her and Jake.

Thanks for the link, and the video was handy too.

:)


----------



## lulu0504

here's some of us in the BH, excuse a poorly looking Lili- she just wanted to cuddle so has spent most of her day in the BH. Pics aren't great as they were taken on my blackberry:

https://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h264/aimyaimy/3.jpg

https://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h264/aimyaimy/1.jpg

https://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h264/aimyaimy/2.jpg

:cloud9:


----------



## Plumfairy

Aww Gorgeous pics girls! :D xxx


----------



## carmen2006

Hi scatterpatch, Please tell me where can I buy this one? Thanks!

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2450/3563018726_590d6de08b.jpg
Girasol old rainbow 4.6 fwcc carry
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3330/3492707400_1425611da9.jpg


----------



## claire-lou

Jack in various positions in his hotsling. 

https://i714.photobucket.com/albums/ww146/clairey-louy/Picture032-1.jpg

https://i714.photobucket.com/albums/ww146/clairey-louy/Picture035.jpg

https://i714.photobucket.com/albums/ww146/clairey-louy/Picture036.jpg

https://i714.photobucket.com/albums/ww146/clairey-louy/Picture042-1.jpg

Haven't yet got pics of the BH but it is miles ore comfy


----------



## saraendepity

everyone (babies mammas n papas) are looking fab - gorgeous carriers too :thumbup:


----------



## Vici

Wonderful pictures ladies x


----------



## Kitten

My connecta came today :happydance: I'm in love!! :cloud9:

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/miaowcatty/006-7.jpg

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/miaowcatty/008-9.jpg


----------



## princessellie

gorgeous pics!!

i havent babywore for agggges!! its too easy to get the pram out of this house lol, it used to be hell trying to get the pram out of my old house so i just put her in the sling cos it was easier lol

x


----------



## adzuki

Aw, cute pictures! Here are some of mine. Funny how we collect many, many carriers, huh? I have 3 slings and two carriers, and depending on each of our moods and needs, I'll switch them up. Sadly, I don't have any pics of Miss M in our new sling or our new Ergo - I just love the ergo - our bodies close together and feeling her little head rest upon my chest to sleep!!! Sigh. Baby love!

:)
A
 



Attached Files:







IMGP1954.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 22









IMGP1956.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 16









IMGP1986.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 27









IMGP2154.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 29


----------



## dizzyisacow

https://img39.imageshack.us/img39/5388/67291141676278077459778.jpg


----------



## Jkelmum

View attachment 41576


----------



## Faerie

Oh wow, everyone's been going picture mad! Absolutely gorgeous pics girls. Hopefully my mei tai will be here by the end of next week and we can take some pics :)


----------



## adzuki

Faerie - your LO looks like my LO from the side while BF-ing!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMGP2341.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## kirsten1985

He he! They do!


----------



## nikkiangel83

S'cuse the state of my face :haha:

https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c384/nikki_angel/S8002129-1.jpg


----------



## princessellie

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!

x


----------



## lulu0504

Here's OH with his babyhawk on sunday morning when they were taking the dog out
https://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h264/aimyaimy/P1030618.jpg

https://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h264/aimyaimy/P1030619.jpg

:cloud9:


----------



## claire-lou

gorgeous pics


----------



## Tezzy

serina27 said:


> View attachment 41576

love itttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

ok just found this thread! :thumbup: some ace pics! I have a standard 3 way carrier (babies r us) atm, which LO is now not fitting into now bless her. she's 6months, 18lb, and we don't use one often so dont want to spend heaps. im loving the fabric ring slings/maya wrap are 2 names ive caught.....where's a good place you got them from, or is there a better one for older babies....? do they feel secure? thanks girlies


----------



## Tezzy

pics of rhys in my custom handmade melkaj mei tai which arrived today


excuse my looking scruffy and rhys' grazed head (he fell at nursery) LOL

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/meitai2.jpg

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/meitai1.jpg

detail shot of the fabric

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/fabricdetail.jpg

Reverse

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/reverse.jpg

and here is Ffions mei tai for her baby dolls.. will post action pics after xmas

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/meitai6.jpg

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t320/tezzy-wezzy/meitai5.jpg


----------



## sam*~*louize

that for ffion to wear to carry her dolls? omg that's ace idea! do you not find carrying an older child a strain? questions r us for me today :O


----------



## Tezzy

the bottom 2 pics are for ffion to carry her baby dolls - got it in red so rhys could carry his babies too if he wanted :rofl:

no i dont find it a strain carrying older kids... rhys is nearly 3 and i could wear him to walk into town for example.. thats even with my bad knees!


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh it looks lovely! Does Rhys like it? Aw I can't wait to see a pic of Ffion wearing hers after Xmas! :)


----------



## Tezzy

rhys didnt see it but i reckon hes gonna love it just as much as ffion, i might have to order him one lol


----------



## saraendepity

OMG Ffion is gonna look sooooooooooo cute with her little carrier - i'm thinking of getting one for my neice for xmas!!!!

here's one of us out in town the other day, daisy looking sooooooooo snug we had to stop n take a piccie

:cloud9::cloud9:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tezzy

aw wow sara HOW CUTE!

ffion hasnt been in the new mei tai yet but im going to meet a friend later and am putting her in it!


----------



## kirsten1985

Here is one of me and Freya the other day in our borrowed Connecta!

https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/newtoday004.jpg


----------



## kirsten1985

Don't know why I look so wonky! :lol:


----------



## saraendepity

i dont think you look wonky!!! love the connecta :) freyas hat is lush :D


----------



## lauriech

kirsten1985 said:


> Here is one of me and Freya the other day in our borrowed Connecta!
> 
> https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/newtoday004.jpg


Yay - you got a picture of you and Feya wearing the Connecta!!!! It'll come in to me and be straight on it's way back out the door :cry:

However, I have had a Connecta custom made in fabric that took me ages to source from the US and I had an email this morning to say it's been posted this morning :happydance:

Seeing as I BW a lot, I really should get some piccies up in here!!!! 

xxx


----------



## kirsten1985

lauriech said:


> Yay - you got a picture of you and Feya wearing the Connecta!!!! It'll come in to me and be straight on it's way back out the door :cry:
> 
> However, I have had a Connecta custom made in fabric that took me ages to source from the US and I had an email this morning to say it's been posted this morning :happydance:
> 
> Seeing as I BW a lot, I really should get some piccies up in here!!!!
> 
> xxx

Yeah you should! I want to see pictures!! New Connecta sounds cool, hope you get it soon then!

:)


----------



## NIfirsttimer

ruby in her spanking new fuschia moby Uv 

https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20091111/181300.jpg

https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20091111/193635.jpg

https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20091111/193920.jpg


----------



## Tiff

Love it!


----------



## Faerie

Here's Sofia on my back, didn't realise how low down she was as I put her in it at ridiculous-AM, she doesn't seem to mind though!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2525.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 52


----------



## spacecadet

not sure if this will work (i have no faith in my computer abilities)
but this is violet in her peanut shell sling, which i love but i really want to get a mei tai carrier too.. :)
 



Attached Files:







violet new 037.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 41









peanutshellsling.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 50


----------



## spacecadet

wow it DID work :happydance:


----------



## adzuki

Babywearing in winter :) I always get lots of comments when I wear her, from "ohhh, so cute!" to "where is she in there?" LOL 

I love snuggling with my bug in the winter :)

A
 



Attached Files:







IMGP2561.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Abz1982

Awwwwwwwwww, lovely pics. I wish I could wear Emma, but I jsut cant carry her comfortably, the weight just hurts my back :(


----------



## Mark&Annie

Yay, really happy I've found this wrap style :D

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/wear2.jpg
https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/wear3.jpg


----------



## saraendepity

aww gorgeous:D


----------



## Tiff

So adorable! <3


----------



## thelilbump

adorable carriers ladies, all your Lo's look all snug and warm!


----------



## Vici

Love this thread, you and your LOs all look FAB :D


----------



## Missy

spacecadet, are you still carrying your LO in the peanut shell at 11 months? I really like that sling but thought that Saf might be too big for it now or outgrow it quickly!?


----------



## spacecadet

Missy said:


> spacecadet, are you still carrying your LO in the peanut shell at 11 months? I really like that sling but thought that Saf might be too big for it now or outgrow it quickly!?

Well I had to stop doing the kangeroo position (facing forward) when she got to about 7 months cos she was too big, I still carry her in it on my hip comfortably but she is getting more difficult to put in it feet first now she's bigger, it's a lively sling though and I'm gunna keep it for my next baby and lend it a friend in the meanwhile, 
I want a babyhawk mei tai now...


----------



## kirsten1985

Yay :happydance: I have been trying to get the hang of back carries for ages, as Freya much prefers it, up to now I have only been able to do it when someone else puts her on my back! With some youtube help I finally did it this morning:

https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/meitaibackcarry013.jpg

https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/meitaibackcarry014.jpg

I used this video first but it didn't help as I have to roll the bottom so she can see over :dohh:: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJnWhRCltSU

Then I managed it with this one fine, but Freya wriggles a hell of a lot more than that baby! It took me quite a while!: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4kthzVLuKc&NR=1

Will have to get practising! :D


----------



## Mark&Annie

Very cool! She looks well snug :) Did you do it over a bed incase she went over the top?!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah! :lol:


----------



## Missy

I just got a mei tai :) so I'm def going to try the back carry soon.


----------



## Kaites

Finally getting around to sharing some of our photos now that we have our xmas BH :)

Emma snuggled in the Moby
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/emma2086sm.jpg

Hubby with his skulls side of the BH
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/emma042.jpg

My pretty floral side of the BH
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/emma053.jpg

And our homemade MT
https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/emmab003.jpg

Emma is at a weird size where she is really too big for a newborn hold in the MTs but not flexible enough to straddle us either. The store where my hubby bought us the BH suggested letting her legs dangle out (with a hand for support) in the meantime, but I can't wait til I can put her on my back.


----------



## princess_bump

utterly gorgeous everyone!


----------



## sam#3

Katies i am trying to sort out how much delivery would be for a custom made babyhawk and the one ive designed is the same as the side you oh is wearing it!!!! 

Its great to be able to see it on...... its lush!!!!

x


----------



## Rachel_C

Great pics of Emma in her carriers! 

Leyla doesn't like froggy position anymore but is still a bit small for having her legs out of the Babyhawk so I googled and somebody suggested tying a ribbon around it to make the body of the carrier smaller. I tried it and it worked - I just narrowed the bit at the bottom so it's a bit wider than her bum. I read that as long as their legs are hanging down below their bum height, it's fine like that. After experimenting with ribbon, I actually sewed the bottom of it smaller but it worked just as either way. It means I don't have to hold her bum :)


----------



## kirsten1985

Gorgeous pics!

I used to tie a ribbon around the bottom too, Freya seemed to be at that inbetween size for a long time - she's not got much past it now!!

:D


----------



## Kaites

Thanks for the ribbon suggestion, I'll give that a try :) I've been tying the straps so that they support her bum but she's a massive baby (was over 15 lbs at 2 months and doesn't seem to be slowing down!) so I ideally the BH body should be a few inches longer with the way I'm carrying her now because she sticks up pretty high in it. She seems to be getting a little more flexible in the hips so hopefully she'll be able to straddle me soon.

sam#3, I love the skulls- I picked it for my hubby since he enjoys wearing Emma and there is no way he'd go for a floral carrier but I like the skulls too- kinda nice having a reversible carrier. Can't wait to see pics of you guys when you get yours :)


----------



## trumpetbum

I can't believe how young I am in these :lol: These are 7 years old. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v181/mazzamom/img042.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v181/mazzamom/seesawsling.jpg

I'm looking forward to all the choice available now, the huggababy in the pic did C until about 3 1/2 and I loved it but will be like a pig in the proverbial choosing a few next time. Gorgeous pics :)


----------



## juliespencer9

hi all, my lo hates being in pushchair im looking at getting a mei tai, shes 7 months am i too late, she weighs about 17lbs, what weight do the mei tais take, or will i need a toddler mei tai, i dont wanna waste the money if she will only fit in it for afew months.

also can she go on my front but face outwards in a mei tai.
any help will be great, thanks.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Julie, we have just bought a babyhawk mei tai and Halen is about 15lbs, so smaller than your LO but not by too much. He is fine in the BH, his head is about level with the body minus the headrest and he was lots of room for when he's bigger. I didn't get a toddlerhawk as I don't think he would be in for ages. 

You've always got the option of buying one now, selling it when your LO is too small as they sell at quite a good price still, then putting that towards the toddler one?


----------



## Tiff

Just wanted to add that Claire is a year old, and she's always been on the larger side (she's 23 or 24lbs now) and she still fits into our Babyhawk just fine! The Babyhawk will take up to 35lbs I believe, and the straps are a generous length so you don't have to worry about those being too short. You can even get longer straps, if need be.

You'll love a Mei-Tai! I don't regret buying ours for a second!


----------



## juliespencer9

JayleighAnn said:


> Julie, we have just bought a babyhawk mei tai and Halen is about 15lbs, so smaller than your LO but not by too much. He is fine in the BH, his head is about level with the body minus the headrest and he was lots of room for when he's bigger. I didn't get a toddlerhawk as I don't think he would be in for ages.
> 
> You've always got the option of buying one now, selling it when your LO is too small as they sell at quite a good price still, then putting that towards the toddler one?

thanks, i think i will get one then sell on ebay when ive finished with it, good idea!


----------



## juliespencer9

Tyff said:


> Just wanted to add that Claire is a year old, and she's always been on the larger side (she's 23 or 24lbs now) and she still fits into our Babyhawk just fine! The Babyhawk will take up to 35lbs I believe, and the straps are a generous length so you don't have to worry about those being too short. You can even get longer straps, if need be.
> 
> You'll love a Mei-Tai! I don't regret buying ours for a second!

thanks.
i think i will def get one.
:thumbup:

did you get your from the actual baby hawk site?
i ask this cos i heard something about taxs if it comes from over seas but i dont understand it.

also how many different types are there? on the webiste there seem to be loads of different ones

how much did you pay for yours?:happydance:


----------



## Shifter

SO pleased I can finally post on here! I never liked my BabaSling and only took a couple of photos but I looked so uncomfortable I didn't like to post them! Here we are with our shiny new MT (please excuse sleepy faces!):

https://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p32/shifter_bucket/meitai2.jpg

https://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p32/shifter_bucket/meitai1.jpg


----------



## Shifter

juliespencer9 said:


> did you get your from the actual baby hawk site?
> i ask this cos i heard something about taxs if it comes from over seas but i dont understand it.

In theory all taxable goods coming into the UK are subject to VAT (i.e. everything but childrens clothes and food, pretty much). When you buy things from another country customs will check it as it arrives and decide whether or not VAT needs paying. If it does they will hold your purchase and contact you to ask you to pay the VAT.

My mei tai ordered from the USA arrived with no customs fees though.

I think the note on the BH website is something they have to put up just in case and may not be applicable in every country. It might be that orders below a certain value are exempt. I'm not sure of the details.


----------



## juliespencer9

Shifter said:


> juliespencer9 said:
> 
> 
> did you get your from the actual baby hawk site?
> i ask this cos i heard something about taxs if it comes from over seas but i dont understand it.
> 
> In theory all taxable goods coming into the UK are subject to VAT (i.e. everything but childrens clothes and food, pretty much). When you buy things from another country customs will check it as it arrives and decide whether or not VAT needs paying. If it does they will hold your purchase and contact you to ask you to pay the VAT.
> 
> My mei tai ordered from the USA arrived with no customs fees though.
> 
> I think the note on the BH website is something they have to put up just in case and may not be applicable in every country. It might be that orders below a certain value are exempt. I'm not sure of the details.Click to expand...

oh right i get you, thanks for explaining to me:thumbup:


----------



## Blob

Awww shifter i LOVE it :hugs: Jack looks so comfy. Am going to be so jealous of all of you if you are all wearing at the meet.


----------



## juliespencer9

Shifter said:


> SO pleased I can finally post on here! I never liked my BabaSling and only took a couple of photos but I looked so uncomfortable I didn't like to post them! Here we are with our shiny new MT (please excuse sleepy faces!):
> 
> https://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p32/shifter_bucket/meitai2.jpg
> 
> https://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p32/shifter_bucket/meitai1.jpg

thats looks fab and so comfy! i think il will get one asap.

how long can you wear it until your back starts to ache though?:baby:


----------



## Shifter

I will be wearing at the meet, sorry hun. You can try it out though if you like!

Julie - mei tais are really good for wearing bigger children. They spread the weight evenly and give support top and bottom from where you tie them. I haven't used it much yet (only got it Saturday!) but absolutely no aches or pains so far :thumbup: (the rubbish Baba Sling would hurt my neck straight away and my back within 10 minutes)


----------



## Tiff

I agree with Shifter. :) We've had ours since Late September/Early October (I can't remember exactly) and the only time I've ever had a backache is when I wasn't tying it properly. :blush:

Just the other day I was able to put Claire into ours, do the vacuuming, did some tidying up, had stuff to do that meant going upstairs and downstairs repeatedly and she was totally fine. :thumbup: Ditto for my back! The weight is really spread around your core so you don't really feel it. 

IMO it is much easier to carry her around in the BH rather than in our arms. She gets heavy quickly!


----------



## Bekkiboo

Firstly I'm still alive :thumbup: haven't posted anything in a long long time! 

Secondly, I need to know what the best way is to carry a somewhat heavy 5 month old in a mei tai, bearing in mind that I am an unfit weakling... help lol


----------



## Shifter

Bekkiboo said:


> Firstly I'm still alive :thumbup: haven't posted anything in a long long time!
> 
> Secondly, I need to know what the best way is to carry a somewhat heavy 5 month old in a mei tai, bearing in mind that I am an unfit weakling... help lol

Fitness doesn't really have much bearing on babywearing, as long as you have the right carrier for you and your LO. MTs are great because they distribute the weight well, as mentioned above. A back carry can be easier for heavier babies, but I like the front carry atm because it is much easier to get DS in and out of than a back carry.


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I agree fitness doesn't come into it. I prefer a back carry, as if I have Freya high up, the curve of my shoulders means she has a nice place to sleep :lol: I'm not that big in the boob area so she kind of leans away from me on my front and doesn't go to sleep in that position.

I did wonder where you had been on here! :D


----------



## CountingDown

One of me and Olivia in the snow yesterday xx
 



Attached Files:







Photo05w.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Rachel_C

So cute and snuggly warm!


----------



## chuck

Is there anywhere to pick up a Mei Tai second hand other than ebay?

They're soooo expensive!!!

I'd love one but cant afford one...does anyone here make them? I used to be able to sew ok but wouldn't trust myself to make something that needs to be so secure lol!


----------



## lilalena

https://i50.tinypic.com/16huf45.jpg

my sweet daughter an me :)


----------



## Kaites

cute pic- you both look cozy too :)


----------



## Kaites

chuck said:


> Is there anywhere to pick up a Mei Tai second hand other than ebay?
> 
> They're soooo expensive!!!
> 
> I'd love one but cant afford one...does anyone here make them? I used to be able to sew ok but wouldn't trust myself to make something that needs to be so secure lol!

They aren't as daunting to make as it may look- as long as you box stitch any points where straps attach and use a sturdy fabric, it'll be nice and secure :) 

I made this one already:
https://thosemartins.com/bmt/
I like that the straps are a bit more like a wrap but if you are tall, I'd suggest making the straps longer than she says to.

My next one is going to be this one:
https://stilllearninglife.blogspot.com/2008/01/diy-hood-to-headrest-mei-tai-tutorial.html
I think it was Tiger Lady who posted that she's used this one before. I haven't started that one yet, but it looks pretty easy too.

There are quite a few other patterns on the internet that are pretty easy too. I'd offer to make you one, but I'm a huge procrastinator and the shipping from Canada is ridiculous :)


----------



## chuck

Thanks for the links...I need to find someone with a sewing machine though...nothings ever easy eh?

I'm annoyed there was a peanut shell baby wrap in tk maxx today for £16.99 I would have bought it had it not been hideous! Flipping diamante motorbike on it yyyeerrrggghhh and I dont have the patience/sewing machine to change it!


----------



## juliespencer9

chuck said:


> Is there anywhere to pick up a Mei Tai second hand other than ebay?
> 
> They're soooo expensive!!!
> 
> I'd love one but cant afford one...does anyone here make them? I used to be able to sew ok but wouldn't trust myself to make something that needs to be so secure lol!

theres one for sale on here, black and white, look on the for sale section, baby hawk:thumbup:


----------



## Kaites

chuck said:


> Thanks for the links...I need to find someone with a sewing machine though...nothings ever easy eh?
> 
> I'm annoyed there was a peanut shell baby wrap in tk maxx today for £16.99 I would have bought it had it not been hideous! Flipping diamante motorbike on it yyyeerrrggghhh and I dont have the patience/sewing machine to change it!

lol, yeah, I guess having a sewing machine would help :) That would have been so disappointing to discover the diamante motorbike on the wrap! Diamante is hideous (imo...) and would be hard to change :)


----------



## mummypeanut

lilalena said:


> https://i50.tinypic.com/16huf45.jpg
> 
> my sweet daughter an me :)

Loving cozy looking top!! where did you get that from? xx


----------



## lilalena

i bought in from germany, it´s from junesling. they have an online-shop, w w w. junesling. d e


----------



## Bekkiboo

Cassidy in her Hotsling from Big Mama Slings :happydance:


----------



## Shifter

DH wearing DS in the snowy garden :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







daddy snow.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## saraendepity

awww that pic is gorgeous :cloud9: Jack is getting big :)


----------



## kirsten1985

Aww, does Andy enjoy wearing him? He certainly looks like he does, really sweet photo. :)


----------



## Shifter

kirsten1985 said:


> Aww, does Andy enjoy wearing him? He certainly looks like he does, really sweet photo. :)

He does, yeah. He was very happy to use the BabaSling before we got the mei tai, so Jack is actually more used to daddy wearing him than me as I refused to use the old one :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

My OH loves to wear Claire too! :thumbup: Its waaaaay earlier in the thread, but I posted pictures of him wearing Claire on his back, in the Babyhawk. :cloud9: I love seeing guys wear their kids! Totally ups the "appeal" if you know what I mean. ;)

LOVE the picture, btw!!! Too cute!!!


----------



## Shifter

I hear ya Tyff :winkwink:


----------



## saraendepity

my OH refuses to wear Daisy :cry:


----------



## CountingDown

saraendepity said:


> my OH refuses to wear Daisy :cry:

Same with my o/h, he wore her once but he said he just doesnt feel safe carrying her in it, but he is quite happy for me to wear her :wacko:


----------



## saraendepity

CountingDown said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> my OH refuses to wear Daisy :cry:
> 
> Same with my o/h, he wore her once but he said he just doesnt feel safe carrying her in it, but he is quite happy for me to wear her :wacko:Click to expand...

yeh Rob wore her once in Morrisons and he Hated it, said he preferred carrying her ?!?! :dohh: oh well means i get to have loads of nice flowery carriers!:)

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kota

I've been watching this thread from afar for ages now and am kinda chuffed to be able to post my first photo in it.. 
Here's my little boy, at about 30hrs old, on the way home from hospital, in his home made moby wrap! :happydance: he loved it and settled off to sleep almost immediately. :cloud9:

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs140.snc3/18758_290954205827_611280827_4657511_7658814_n.jpg


----------



## mummypeanut

Kota said:


> I've been watching this thread from afar for ages now and am kinda chuffed to be able to post my first photo in it..
> Here's my little boy, at about 30hrs old, on the way home from hospital, in his home made moby wrap! :happydance: he loved it and settled off to sleep almost immediately. :cloud9:
> 
> https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs140.snc3/18758_290954205827_611280827_4657511_7658814_n.jpg

awww beautiful - congratulations! You look fantastic considering 30 hrs ago you were giving birth!


----------



## Love Bunny

Sleepyhead snuggling in her wrap :cloud9:

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/DSC00212.jpg​


----------



## mummypeanut

Love Bunny said:


> Sleepyhead snuggling in her wrap :cloud9:
> 
> https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/DSC00212.jpg​

beautiful - cant wait until i can post rather than lurk!


----------



## flutterbywing

In the snow, I look like a right tramp as we were just out in the garden, never mind, lol, she looks really awkward in the first pic but the second shows her better, need to get a wrap for bump I think

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc94/b_tch_queen_from_hell/DSC06089.jpg

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc94/b_tch_queen_from_hell/DSC05928.jpg


----------



## Shifter

Aww gorgeous pics love bunny and flutterbywing :)


----------



## CountingDown

Lovely pics x


----------



## ryder

Im actually really disapointed I never got a moby or other sling for Jasmine! Everyones pictures are so adorable. Im definately going to look into something for this baby. 

We did have a snugli which we used quite alot.... Definately not as fancy as all the moby's and mei tai's though! LOL

https://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq49/vicbrenan/IMG_2554.jpg


----------



## sun

This is my view looking at Bun in his sling!!! :cloud9:


----------



## juliespencer9

Hi all, was wondering, i have have recently brought a mei tai and when i wear my daugher (7 months) on my front in it she never looks comfy, sheseems to put her hands on my chest and push away from my body!

also she seems to hang too low, am i wearing it right? I did a check on u tube how to wear it and it seems right.
I do it up round my back, put baby in it then straps crossed over my shoulders and straps pulled under babys legs and tied under her bum.

does this sound right?


----------



## lfernie

Aww, all the babies are so cute. I just realised I never posted in here since I got my moby, so here's Ryan asleep in his moby...


----------



## Kaites

juliespencer9 said:


> Hi all, was wondering, i have have recently brought a mei tai and when i wear my daugher (7 months) on my front in it she never looks comfy, sheseems to put her hands on my chest and push away from my body!
> 
> also she seems to hang too low, am i wearing it right? I did a check on u tube how to wear it and it seems right.
> I do it up round my back, put baby in it then straps crossed over my shoulders and straps pulled under babys legs and tied under her bum.
> 
> does this sound right?

Sounds right to me- I also sometimes tie the shoulder straps so that they are behind Emma's back instead of under her bum. I figure she's still supported by the waist straps and she seems to like it better. Might be worth trying :shrug:


----------



## saraendepity

new Peanut shell sling....she fell asleep within minutes :cloud9:....please ignore my flabby gut...really need to diet :dohh:






:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## saraendepity

new Peanut shell sling....she fell asleep within minutes :cloud9:....please ignore my flabby gut...really need to diet :dohh:

View attachment 58381


View attachment 58382



:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## sun

Heres another one of Bun getting ready to sleep in his babyhawk!!! :cloud9:
xx


----------



## Kaites

Cute pics of Daisy and Bun! I went shopping again today and my favourite baby store had a sale on Boba carriers so Emma has a new carrier now... :) We even mastered the back carry all by ourselves this aft!


----------



## saraendepity

Gorgeous pics Kaites :) Emma is sooooo cute!:cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Muffin

This is my husband trying out our sleepywrap
 



Attached Files:







darwincarry.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Kaites

awww- I love daddy babywearing pics! gorgeous :)


----------



## Love Bunny

Oh my goshhh!! so tiny for 8lbs :cloud9: 

lovely pics ladies ^_^

Stinky in the ellaroo again :D

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/DSC00237.jpg​


----------



## lfernie

Love Bunny, is your wrap woven? I've been thinking of getting a woven one but I've heard they can be a bit more difficult, how do you find yours if it is? x


----------



## Love Bunny

Yeah it is hun :D I find it really easy and fun to be honest! It just takes a bit of practice ! I have a mei tai but she's not big enough to be comfortable in it yet and tbh I found I muuuuch prefer wrapping than mei tai'ing! I like the whole look of the wrap as well - its very elegant and I get tooneees of compliaments when out :lol: and you can wear it sooooo many ways so its very versatile!

I love my woven soo much I'm thinking of selling my moby :rofl: I just don't use it!!! I wanna another woven!! 

BUY ONE!! DO ITTTTTTT :D ! Best £40 I ever spent ! xxx


----------



## lfernie

Yeah, I've got my moby which I love but as he gets bigger I'll need to get something stronger I think so would love a woven...plus they are so pretty. But I totally love wrapping too, it's so cute when you can just tuck them in it and they go for a wee sleep :cloud9: x


----------



## Love Bunny

Deffinatly :cloud9: but i'm being totally honest here i soo much prefer wovens to stretch now I'm completely converted! It just feels so much more secure and doesnt sag like the moby did after a couple of hours and I feel less sweaty in it too :rofl: xx


----------



## lfernie

Well, I think I will be investing in one soon :happydance:


----------



## Love Bunny

Yaaaay :D :happydance: hahaha xx


----------



## kirsten1985

I want a woven wrap too, I am keeping my eye on a FSOT forums, I love the Girasols but know as soon as I get one I will want more! I wish I had got one earlier, but we've been fine with the stuff we have, so I guess it's not too bad.

What kind is yours LB?


----------



## Love Bunny

Its an ellaroo :D its gorgeous! lovely and soft and its washed really well too! They are expensive but I love it, its well worth the money! theres 10% off til the end of jan at treehuggermums so you can grab a new one for £40! I'm soooo tempted with the lola ... :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Kaites

I love your wrap love bunny! Karma looks so snuggly in it too :) You may have just convinced me to try a woven wrap next- I'm always looking for an excuse to try new carriers :)


----------



## purpledahlia

Me and Ava <3
 



Attached Files:







020 - Copy.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Monkeh

Babyhawk :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v239/XanthusGail/Dexterino/IMG_1553.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v239/XanthusGail/Dexterino/IMG_1559.jpg


----------



## kirsten1985

Aw love Dexter in the babyhawk!

Here is my new one, sorry for the hasty rubbish pics, sure there will be plenty more!

https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/DSC02422.jpg
https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/DSC02425.jpg


----------



## purpledahlia

LOVE it kirsten!


----------



## Kaites

Great pics of Dexter and Freya!


----------



## Love Bunny

Nawww you both look lovely hun ^_^ xxxx


----------



## wannabemamma

Haven't read the whole thread (tis rather long!) but do any of you use the 'Sleepy Wrap'? They look great but I haven't seen any in use...


----------



## NIfirsttimer

here are 2 (crap) pics of ruby sporting her new meitai!! we love it, and its easing the pain of not being able to use the moby anymore :-(

excuse the state of me in these pics.. no make up, first thing in the AM, and my cardi is doing something weird in the last one, so i look like ive got the saggiest belly in the world!)

https://media8.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20100206/173030.jpg

https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20100206/190336.jpg


----------



## Bekkiboo

:cloud9: looks gorgeous hun xx


----------



## mummypeanut

I love the design and your LO looks so comfy!:thumbup:


----------



## Vici

Us with our lovely new Joeysling Mei tai :D Its pink spots on one side and blue spots on the other :D Please excuse the fat belly :(

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/Imogen/DSCF1038.jpg


----------



## Mrs Muffin

wannabemamma said:


> Haven't read the whole thread (tis rather long!) but do any of you use the 'Sleepy Wrap'? They look great but I haven't seen any in use...

We have a sleepy wrap here's hubby using it (I looked rather rough in my photos haha hence none of me!). It's the only one I've tried so I can't compare it but Darwin seems to like it.
 



Attached Files:







darwincarry.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## saraendepity

the ring sling i made....................

please ignore the state of me !!LOL


----------



## JayleighAnn

Oh Sara I loooove that!! 

Heres us doing a double hammock back carry!!! I've finally mastered the back carries!!

Please ignore the greasy hair lol


----------



## lulu0504

Jayleigh it looks fab on you and am really pleased that you've worked it out. Halen has grown so much and is looking super gorgeous!


----------



## Monkeh

Ooh well done. I can't master the back carry in a wrap style carrier. Easy peasy in the mei tai though :D


----------



## purpledahlia

beautiful ladies!


----------



## JayleighAnn

lulu0504 said:


> Jayleigh it looks fab on you and am really pleased that you've worked it out. Halen has grown so much and is looking super gorgeous!

I know :happydance: I'm sooo pleased I've worked it out!
I can do double hammock and ruckstack style, although I prefere the double hammock he feels tighter and a bit more secure. 
He can get his hands out and starts pulling my hair and my neck piercing :dohh:
He's got so big aint he!! He's nearly 8 months :cry: my baby aint much of a baby still


----------



## lfernie

Aw lovely pics x


----------



## Kaites

Gorgeous pics! Great job on the ring sling Sara!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Right I've ordered an Ellaroo in Lola...I know it's a bit of a girly colour but I like it lol 
I've also found instructions of how to turn my Storch into a ring sling, but as it's a no sew pattern, I will still be able to use my wrap as a wrap as well


----------



## Love Bunny

^^^ OOooo!!! You will not regret it! its gorgeous!!! I have three now :rofl: xxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lol love it! My OH raised an eyebrown when I said I'm buying a new one
I've got a woven already (my Storch) and love it so much. I loved my moby but had to sell it to buy my Storch (OH's instructions lol) but much prefer woven now he's getting a lardy bum. 
I've seen the pic of yours, what colour is that? I love it!


----------



## Love Bunny

Its the la rae colourway :D I have it in lola and limona now :dohh: i'm deffo converted from stretchies! cant wait to see pics when yours comes! xD !! they look beaut! I just canny wait to try out some new wrapping techniqes when karm gets a bit biggerrr :D x


----------



## JayleighAnn

My fav is double hammock, he's on my back so hands free to do everything...although he's started pulling my hair and neck piercing lol. 
I miss him being tiny though and just popping him in my moby :cloud9:


----------



## Love Bunny

I'm DYING to try that back carry! Looks really comfy! I wanna do a front kangaroo but she's still getting the hand of balancing her head :lol: so we're stuck on the front wrap cross carry... for now ;) Never thought I'd be thinking - HURRY UP AND GROWW! :lol: x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Have you tried cradle carry? you could still do kangeroo just pull it up over her head like this:
https://www.bigmamaslings.co.uk/zen-cart/storchenwiege-wraparound-baby-sling-p-699.html


----------



## Love Bunny

I was looking at that one but it looks so scary! like baby could fall out at any moment lmao! I might give it a crack next time shes being carried round the house! Its looks bizzare lmao x


----------



## JayleighAnn

It's secure as long as it's TIGHT. Thats the trick with wraps, tighten tighten tighten. She won't fall out if it's done right. If you kinda bop up n down a few times youll see if it's tight enough and secure enough. I can do it with the p man and he's 15lbs of lard lol


----------



## Love Bunny

awww blesss BUT YOU CAN DO BACK CARRIES!! Don't complain woman :rofl: - its the shoulder thing that sorta put me off cause it looks like REALLY taut? Is it a crossback or just straight under your arms? It it comfortable or does it dig in after a bit?? I can have her in the front cross carry for hours and its still comfortable x


----------



## JayleighAnn

do you mean on the double hammock or the kangaroo? 
If you go on https://wrapyourbaby.com/ theirs loads of really good instructions for all kinds of carries.


----------



## lulu0504

I have a girasol on the way, should be here in the morning although I am loving my melkaj MT at the minute.

Have you tried a RRRR? Its my favourite back carry as it feels really sturdy and you don't get as much bum poppage as with a normal ruck. Also a pocket front cross is really good with a diddy baby as it gives a good seat. 

Jayleigh I'm lusting after a sweet place grey cashmere wrap but no amount of begging is working with OH! Love ellaroo wraps, they are lovely and thin and such a nice flat weave so give a lovely supportive carry and Lola is gorgeous. You need to post pics when it arrives!


----------



## lfernie

I really want to get a woven but Ive no money left cos I spent it all on nappies :blush: does anyone know if it would be any cheaper buying a big strip of woven material or if I would just be aswell buying the wrap? Thanks


----------



## Love Bunny

Tbh, with the quality of the fabric and sheer length of it! you'd be just as well off getting a premade wrap! plus all the edging and tassles are done for you! I think if you brought it by the meter it would be very expensive! stretchy wraps on the other hand are cheap to make as the fabric is less costly :) x


----------



## lulu0504

With a woven, if you bought the fabric you'd have to overlock the edges to stop them running because if you get a run in the fabric it can cause weakness which would make the wrap unsafe.

If you want to try a woven why not start off with a calin bleu gauze wrap or start off with an ellaroo as they come in at the cheaper end. Ebay occasionally have fab girasols and didymos wraps reasonable.


----------



## lfernie

Think I will just buy one, eems like the easier option x


----------



## lulu0504

Bout time i posted some more BWing pics so here goes...

in the Melkaj:
https://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h264/aimyaimy/IMG00026-1.jpg

https://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h264/aimyaimy/IMG00038.jpg

https://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h264/aimyaimy/IMG00036.jpg

In our old storch which Jayleigh now has:
https://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h264/aimyaimy/IMG_0920.jpg

https://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h264/aimyaimy/IMG_0917-1.jpg

and in our old BH which i miss soooo much :cry:
https://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h264/aimyaimy/3.jpg


----------



## lepaskilf

Vici said:


> Us with our lovely new Joeysling Mei tai :D Its pink spots on one side and blue spots on the other :D Please excuse the fat belly :(
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/Imogen/DSCF1038.jpg

it looks fab! and would never have thought of a fat belly till u mentioned it!

i just ordered a snuggly sling mei tai off net. really wanted a joey sling but with buying so many other things, OH says i can't afford it!

I'm soo jealous!


----------



## lepaskilf

Mrs Muffin said:


> wannabemamma said:
> 
> 
> Haven't read the whole thread (tis rather long!) but do any of you use the 'Sleepy Wrap'? They look great but I haven't seen any in use...
> 
> We have a sleepy wrap here's hubby using it (I looked rather rough in my photos haha hence none of me!). It's the only one I've tried so I can't compare it but Darwin seems to like it.Click to expand...

Darwin is a great name!!


----------



## Kitten

You guys have some loooovely mei tais. I still get tonnes of compliments on my connecta, it's like a fashion accessory hehe.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Ohh Aimy loving your MT!
Hehe the storch is fab, I really love it, although I noticed yesterday I have a pull in it, so i'm gonna have to spend ages faffing around with pins trying to redistribute the pull.
I can't remember if I posted my BabyHawk MT, so here it is:

and more of the Storch


----------



## lepaskilf

i just bought a snugglysling mei tai off ebay, does anyone have one, cn tell me about it?


----------



## Tacey

I've never added a picture on here before, but I'm so excited with my new mei tai, I had to share!

https://i783.photobucket.com/albums/yy111/laylatacey/Maitai063.jpg

Sorry it's a bit over exposed. It's a new camera!

Edit: Oops. It's a bit big. Not sure how to shrink it!


----------



## Kaites

Gorgeous pic Tacey- Emma chews on her mei tais too, lol :)


----------



## enola

Awwww what a GORGEOUS picture  x


----------



## Tacey

Kaites said:


> Gorgeous pic Tacey- Emma chews on her mei tais too, lol :)

Thank you! I'm thinking of sewing on a popper to attach a bit of cloth for her to suck on. By the time we get anywhere, the carrier is soaking!


----------



## Seraphim

Ooo Tacey I love that mei tai!

https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs238.snc3/22576_487113355345_898425345_10698562_5691908_n.jpg


----------



## NIfirsttimer

Kaites said:


> Gorgeous pic Tacey- Emma chews on her mei tais too, lol :)

same here!!!!!!!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Lovely pic Tacey!


----------



## cleckner04

Love the piccies girls!! :thumbup:


----------



## purpledahlia

Tacey you and Alice look like a pair of model's for Mei Tai!! Lovely! I want one :(


----------



## chuck

Oooohh what a lovely mei tai..I'd love one but only just managed to convince OH that I should have a close carrier with the mothercare voucher we were given!

IPicked it up last night so I'll be having a play with the carrier today and see how we get on in the house before heading out and about!


----------



## NattieLou

purpledahlia said:


> Tacey you and Alice look like a pair of model's for Mei Tai!!

Yep, stunning pic. :)


----------



## NattieLou

Peter has already discovered the joys of wearing his snuggly little 1 day old boy. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







ctmpphpytOPjK.jpg
File size: 57.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mummypeanut

NattieLou said:


> Peter has already discovered the joys of wearing his snuggly little 1 day old boy. :cloud9:

beautiful! I hope my hubby takes to it as well as your partner has!! I love men baby wearing!


----------



## cleckner04

I agree! Men babywearing is so awesome to me. My DH is out to sea in the Navy right now but is SO excited to wear her when he gets home. I bought him a more manly green army camo babyhawk to wear her with. :haha:


----------



## NattieLou

It's so sweet to see the two of them! He has a Bjorn he's planning to use out and about, but yesterday he just swaddled the little one up and zipped him into his hoody and they were both happy as larry - just following his daddy instincts I guess. Beautiful though.:cloud9:


----------



## Tacey

Steve loves it too. I told him he can wear the mei tai the plain way round, but he seems to like the pattern! It gives me a lovely warm glow to see them together!


----------



## Shifter

NattieLou said:


> It's so sweet to see the two of them! He has a Bjorn he's planning to use out and about, but yesterday he just swaddled the little one up and zipped him into his hoody and they were both happy as larry - just following his daddy instincts I guess. Beautiful though.:cloud9:

Awww!

DH loves wearing Jack, he used to use the Babsling when I'd gone off it so he was the only one doing any BWing! Now we have the mei tai I do most of the wearing and DH has started to miss it.


----------



## cleckner04

My Moby! :D

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_6683.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_6691.jpg


----------



## Love Bunny

I love the Moby UV colours :) Shame they're stretchy :rofl: 

love those pics ^_^ you both look gorgeous =D xxxx


----------



## mummypeanut

That colour really suits you! Gorbus!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i had a fuschia pink moby uv... i loved it.. hate that it sags now :-(


----------



## cleckner04

Yeah I've seen you girls talking about the woven wraps. I have a feeling I'll be buying one in the future but for now I'm loving the Moby. :thumbup: Emma is super tiny so it doesn't sag so far. I've been eyeing the Ellaroo and Dolcino woven wraps for when she gets bigger. :blush: They are so addicting.


----------



## Love Bunny

tell me about it :rofl: I have 4 now !!!!!!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Arghhh my Ellaroo still isn't here (ordered it on the 14th? I think) and I'm getting so impatient!! I also had a pull in my Storch last week and it took me 2 hours to sort it out, it was about 1.inch long and I have no idea where it came from. 
I've never ordered from TreeHuggerMums how long do they normall take for delivery? On the website it says up to 10working days I cant wait that long!!! lol


----------



## JayleighAnn

Ohh I finally got OH to wear LO in the BH whilst he was helping me clean (yes...housework!!)


----------



## Love Bunny

did you order it from tree hugger mums? cause they are tossers about sending stuff out

they seem to think they have all the time in the world apparently!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Love Bunny

:rofl: just read your post properly, yup they take the P....


----------



## JayleighAnn

LOL Well I had an email a couple days after saying it had been processed but it can take 7-10 working days. I only ordered from them cause they where cheapest...I think I know why now! :dohh:


----------



## Love Bunny

Economy postage :rofl: all mine took about 2 weeks! I'm also waiting on one I ordered on the 13th :dohh: x


----------



## spidey

I was looking through old pictures and it's amazing how fast babies grow!

Here is Kira in the Moby as a newborn (she basically lived in it her first 2 months!)
https://www.razortoe.com/share/moby/newbornmoby.jpg

And now Kira at 6 months!
https://www.razortoe.com/share/moby/6monthmoby.jpg


----------



## Love Bunny

Aww pweddy :D


----------



## JayleighAnn

My Ellaroo arrived :happydance: I don't have any action shots yet but will sort some out tomorrow. 
Heres another one of my storch, doing a back rucksack carry


----------



## Love Bunny

Awww :cloud9: !

Its came in the end then :rofl: ! x


----------



## mummypeanut

spidey said:


> I was looking through old pictures and it's amazing how fast babies grow!
> 
> Here is Kira in the Moby as a newborn (she basically lived in it her first 2 months!)
> https://www.razortoe.com/share/moby/newbornmoby.jpg
> 
> And now Kira at 6 months!
> https://www.razortoe.com/share/moby/6monthmoby.jpg

wow!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Love Bunny said:


> Awww :cloud9: !
> 
> Its came in the end then :rofl: ! x

Yeah by TNT delivery....maybe they seen our posts :haha: lol


----------



## Love Bunny

Ellaroo #2 :rofl: I'll get pics of #3 & #4 at some point :haha:

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/SDC11540.jpg

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/SDC11554.jpg​


----------



## cleckner04

Gorgeous! Your making me want an Ellaroo even more now! :haha:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Hmm I'm not too impressed with my Ellaroo, I wore it into town today and I wrapped very carefully but obviously not carefully enough and it was a bit sore, kept riding up and digging in my neck. Looks like I'm gonna have to get used to this one! Kept mentally comparing it my lush storch and then mentally slapping myself and telling myself to get used to it ha ha


----------



## Love Bunny

It might be because its new :) I always pre wash mine so they are lovely and soft when I use them ! x


----------



## lfernie

JayleighAnn said:


> My Ellaroo arrived :happydance: I don't have any action shots yet but will sort some out tomorrow.
> Heres another one of my storch, doing a back rucksack carry
> View attachment 65223

JayleighAnn, what size is you storch? I've just ordered one thats 3.67 metres and I'm a size 12 and I seen on one site that I should be able to do most carries with that but then I just seen on another site that you can only do most carries with this size up to a size 10. If you can shed any light it would be great :flower:


----------



## Love Bunny

I'm not Jayleigh, BUT I think you need at least a 4.6 if I'm honest :\ , When I do the the forward cross wrap carry my 4.6 ellaroo doesn't have much fabric left once tied in a knot and I'm a size 8-10 You can do all the rebozo's but I don't know how a 3.6 would fare with cross carries as they use quite a bit of fabric xxx


----------



## lfernie

Yeah I was thinking that, aw well just means I'll need to buy another one :rofl:


----------



## Love Bunny

Oh deffinatly :haha: theres nothing like a good excuse to add to your stash :rofl: !! I'm saving for a storch next :D I have too many ellaroo's already :') x


----------



## lfernie

I've seen some really beeeeautiful ones but they're all £100 plus so I might get one for my birthday! I like the didymos ones too, they're lovely x


----------



## JayleighAnn

lfernie I'm a size 14 and I have a 4.6m one and I can do all carries, the one you ordered might be too small
lovebunny, I've prewashed it a few times and have been knotting it, I think its cause its thinner than my storch and I'm just not used to it. Will keep at it though its too pretty not to wear lol


----------



## JayleighAnn

lfernie I'm a size 14 and I have a 4.6m one and I can do all carries, the one you ordered might be too small
lovebunny, I've prewashed it a few times and have been knotting it, I think its cause its thinner than my storch and I'm just not used to it. Will keep at it though its too pretty not to wear lol


----------



## lfernie

Yeah I def think I'm just gonna have to use it as an excuse to get another then x


----------



## Love Bunny

:rofl: Good call!!!!!

Yeah they are alot thinner! They'll be lovely in summer though! Nice and cool :D ! x


----------



## lfernie

The storch in the only carry I've tried, gonna try out some more this afternoon when I'm actually dressed :haha:


----------



## lfernie

Ok, managed a back carry and front cross carry although I had to tie the knot at the back (but that's what I had to do with my OH when he was wearing Ryan with the moby anyway) so not sure if that's a problem but seems to be OK. All in all I'm pretty happy with it! :happydance:


----------



## Missy

I just ordered my first woven wrap...an Ellaroo. I'm so excited but as I got it frm Treehugger Mums I probably won't get it til August!! lol


----------



## Monkeh

:( I waaaant one but I'm poor lol.


----------



## cleckner04

Yeah they are quite expensive! I'm quite envious but after just buying two babyhawks and a moby, I have to cool it for a while. :haha:


----------



## lfernie

I want another woven, after looking on Natural Mamas and seeing all the beautiful ones I just want them all! xx


----------



## Missy

Yeah I'm poor too. Thank goodness for credit cards! :). Actually I got it by crafty means....my OH has a habit of not listening to me when I'm talking to him and then when I ask him what I just said he can't tell me. I always told him it would get him into trouble some time so when I was surfing and looking at wraps I was chatting to him about them and he was doing his usual so I just said 'can I buy one then?' and he said 'yes babe' without knowing what he agreed to!! So I ordered it and then told him! LOL


----------



## Kota

:lol:

Thats brilliant, I think I need to try that trick next time the OH is playing on the xbox!


----------



## Monkeh

I just bought a girasol from a bnb member :happydance: Pics will follow when I get it! :D


----------



## Mrs Muffin

Missy said:


> Yeah I'm poor too. Thank goodness for credit cards! :). Actually I got it by crafty means....my OH has a habit of not listening to me when I'm talking to him and then when I ask him what I just said he can't tell me. I always told him it would get him into trouble some time so when I was surfing and looking at wraps I was chatting to him about them and he was doing his usual so I just said 'can I buy one then?' and he said 'yes babe' without knowing what he agreed to!! So I ordered it and then told him! LOL

:rofl: serves him right :lol:


----------



## Missy

Monkeh said:


> I just bought a girasol from a bnb member :happydance: Pics will follow when I get it! :D

Oh yeah I saw that thread. I was tempted too but as I just ordered the Ellaroo I thought it might be a bit too naughty! lol.


----------



## Lu28

Just mastered the mei tai back carry :happydance: Don't think I'd be brave enough to try and do it out of the house yet in case I dropped her though! :lol:

[IMG]https://i329.photobucket.com/albums/l393/nualamcanally/MeiTai001.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## kirsten1985

Yay that looks great Lu! I must say I tend to avoid putting her on my back when out on my own, but often go out with her already on. I can do it fine without dropping her but I'm sure I look ridiculous trying to get her on there!

Aisling looks nice and comfy!


----------



## mummypeanut

Lu28 said:


> Just mastered the mei tai back carry :happydance: Don't think I'd be brave enough to try and do it out of the house yet in case I dropped her though! :lol:
> 
> [IMG]https://i329.photobucket.com/albums/l393/nualamcanally/MeiTai001.jpg[/IMG]

looks brill!!


----------



## Kit

Lu28 said:


> Just mastered the mei tai back carry :happydance: Don't think I'd be brave enough to try and do it out of the house yet in case I dropped her though! :lol:QUOTE]
> 
> It's really easy - just sit her on a chair on the carrier with the bottom straps between her legs and the top ones up the back of the chair. Sit in front of her and tie the straps round your waist and reach back and pull her onto your back with the top straps.


----------



## Jetters

Lu that looks fab and she looks very comfy in there!!

I've just ordered a wilkinet (used one with Rory and loved it for the first month or so) and am now debating babyhawk vx connecta. Tough choice!


----------



## vanessayogini

the sun is out! spring is coming!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 72 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lu28

Kit, I like the way you do it, think I'll do that at home. Any ideas of how to do it from the car?!


----------



## Kit

Lu28 said:


> Kit, I like the way you do it, think I'll do that at home. Any ideas of how to do it from the car?!

Oh yes! It's a bit of a pain but it is doable. I push the front passenger seat right back and sit him in it and do the same thing but I don't pull him right up into position until I have stepped out as I nearly bumped his head once! - I hold the straps in one hand at the front with him only just up onto my back and get out, then lean forwards and jiggle him into place.


----------



## Monkeh

I got complimented on my mei tai backcarry technique by a random woman in the asda car park today lol. Had just finished tying and she goes 'you're a dab hand at that' :lol: Saw her again in asda and she was smiling away at me lol.

Also, i have girasol double hammock pics which I will put up shortly. :)


----------



## Lu28

Monkeh said:


> I got complimented on my mei tai backcarry technique by a random woman in the asda car park today lol. Had just finished tying and she goes 'you're a dab hand at that' :lol: Saw her again in asda and she was smiling away at me lol.
> 
> Also, i have girasol double hammock pics which I will put up shortly. :)

Ooh, how do you do yours?


----------



## Monkeh

I sit him on my hip, then scoot him round, while leaning forward so he doesn't fall. Then just flip the mei tai up over his back, grab the straps, and I can straighten up to tie him. :)


----------



## kirsten1985

Monkeh said:


> I sit him on my hip, then scoot him round, while leaning forward so he doesn't fall. Then just flip the mei tai up over his back, grab the straps, and I can straighten up to tie him. :)

I do it this way but as soon as Freya gets on my back she gets all excited and tries to crawl off, lol. I find it so hard to keep her on whilst I tie her in!


----------



## Monkeh

:lol: Dexter's normally fine, but sometimes he does try to sit up on my back which makes it tricky! He's not tried to crawl off (yet!)


----------



## Shifter

I've just started doing a back carry - will post pics when I have some lol - I don't get on well with the sofa technique. I either put him on my front and twist him around or do the under-arm lift from the floor and swing around to the back thing (bit hard to describe :rofl: )

When I do it Monkeh's way Jack likes to sit upright and pretend I'm a horse lol!!


----------



## Monkeh

Shifter said:


> When I do it Monkeh's way Jack likes to sit upright and pretend I'm a horse lol!!

Lol yes, this is what Dexter sometimes does, complete with bouncing up and down :dohh: I had a dream last night that he fell when I was putting him on my back :shock: Hope it never happens!


----------



## Shifter

Yep, Jack bounces like he's doing a rising trot :dohh: quite scary as I always worry he will bounce right off my back :shock: :hugs: about the dream.


----------



## lfernie

I usually managed back carries OK with Ry but recently he has been a bit of a wriggler so I do it in front of the mirror so he can see himself as that seems to preoccupy him for a bit x


----------



## Monkeh

Double hammock: (bit loose as it was a first go - and also i'm no good at taking pics of my back lol)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v239/XanthusGail/Dexterino/IMG_1775.jpg


----------



## mummypeanut

Monkeh said:


> Double hammock: (bit loose as it was a first go - and also i'm no good at taking pics of my back lol)
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v239/XanthusGail/Dexterino/IMG_1775.jpg

he has absolutely stunning eyes!


----------



## Monkeh

:cloud9: Yup, he's beautiful :D


----------



## Missy

Yayyyy! My Ellaroo just arrived, can't wait to try it :)


----------



## eldar

I haven't got any of me yet - but here is my OH and his daughter! :cloud9:


(oops pics are sideways - not sure what i did wrong?)
 



Attached Files:







DSC02928.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 15









DSC02932.jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Love Bunny

Coool dude :lol: love the shades!!! x


----------



## mummypeanut

Missy said:


> Yayyyy! My Ellaroo just arrived, can't wait to try it :)

piccies!! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

Missy said:


> Yayyyy! My Ellaroo just arrived, can't wait to try it :)

which one did you get ?? heres mine that came thismorning (melon)






excuse the state of me and the house ...we were in a rush to get out to see MIL so i did a quick (and bad wrap) to get piccies :blush:


----------



## Love Bunny

Eeeeek! That loves lovely on you ^_^ !! xxx


----------



## saraendepity

thanks!! i'm really impressed with it :D i was a little unsure about it when i ordered but i love it :) just need to soften it up a bit so its been through the wash and it's dryng now....if its dry in time i might sleep wiith it to soften it a bit more...hopefully gonna go out tomorrow as its forecast for a nice day :) :yippee:


----------



## Love Bunny

Yeah they are lovely when they get out the wash :D alot softer and less yucky and shiney! I love how the colours fade a bit aswell they look alot more.... rustic :rofl:


----------



## lulu0504

I'd chain knot it to soften it up, works a treat! If you you-tube it there are some good instruction videos. 
That's not a bad wrap job for a first time go! Daisy has got so big too.


----------



## lfernie

I chain knot mine and every wonders how I do with one bit of material because it looks like a pleat x


----------



## Missy

saraendepity said:


> Missy said:
> 
> 
> Yayyyy! My Ellaroo just arrived, can't wait to try it :)
> 
> which one did you get ?? heres mine that came thismorning (melon)
> 
> 
> View attachment 68415
> 
> 
> View attachment 68416
> 
> 
> excuse the state of me and the house ...we were in a rush to get out to see MIL so i did a quick (and bad wrap) to get piccies :blush:Click to expand...

I got Limona. It's even nicer in real life than on the pics. They are all lovely fabrics though. If I like it when I use it I might have to get another one! ;)


----------



## Love Bunny

I have the limona too for OH :lol: its luuuusshhh!

I have too many :rofl: x


----------



## Lu28

Just tried the back carry from the car today and didn't drop her! :happydance:


----------



## Monkeh

:wohoo:


----------



## kirsten1985

Lu28 said:


> Just tried the back carry from the car today and didn't drop her! :happydance:

Yay!


----------



## JayleighAnn

finally have some action shots in the Ellaroo! Excuse the dirty mirror and dodgy picture, he wouldnt stop wriggling lol

It's still a bit weird though cause its so thin, I'm not convinced *yet* I still prefer my Storch


----------



## bana

My OH babywearing my homemade meitai! https://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz155/banapeters/DSC01275-1.jpg


----------



## saraendepity

Gorgeous!! love the MT !


----------



## mummypeanut

bana said:


> My OH babywearing my homemade meitai! https://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz155/banapeters/DSC01275-1.jpg

Fantastic, where did you get the pattern from or did you make it yourself??


----------



## NIfirsttimer

LOVE your homemade MT!!!
here is us on our first attempt at a back carry! Ruby is getting frustrated facing me, so thought it was time to try it out.. tricky, but comfy once she was up there! she loved it!
(PLEASE excuse the terrible mess in my living room! it looks worse that it was!)

does it look ok? i noticed after that i had a twisted strap, but apart from that? she insists on having her arms out tho.. i feel more secure with them in tho...
https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20100315/133702.jpg
https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20100314/233712.jpg
https://media6.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20100315/133716.jpg


----------



## JayleighAnn

The only problem I can see if her legs, her knees need to be higher than her bum. other than that it looks fab!


----------



## lulu0504

Yep I agree with jayleigh, she needs to be 'seated' in the MT. Could it be a bit small for her now? Is it a fbs? If so they are notoriously short in the body which wouldn't give a lot of room for her bum to sit in. She looks really happy in there though!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Arggh something is going on this week, I can't get comfy in anything! My BH keeps digging in at the waist and the shoulder straps are slipping and trying to neck me, my Storch is digging in at the waist and my Ellaroo is just horrible. 
I'm having such a rubbish week, every time I put him in one its not comfy, so I put him in the pushchair and he screams cause he hates it :cry: I just want to go back to bed!


----------



## bana

Thanks guys, i got the pattern from a thread on here and the doggy material is from hobby craft! The only downside to making yrself is i found 4 pins i forgot to take out! :blush: whoops! x


----------



## NIfirsttimer

thanks girls! by seated do you mean bouncing her a bit before i tie? i thought something like that was up from looking at the pics, its like the patterned bit should come up further from her butt, and finish higher up her shoulders... 
tried it again today and think i got it a bit better, hard to get it right when you cant see your behind properly lol!
tying her on my front is just second nature now, and i get her perfect every time, so i guess its just going to take me a good few attempts to get there with the back carry...

jayleigh when you say knees higher than butt... how do you get that? has anyone got a pic?

thanks ladies! ;-)


----------



## JayleighAnn

I've not got any of me, but if you google mei tai back carry there is loads of videos and picture instructions. She just needs to look more seated rather than dangly. 
The only picture I have is this one, but its not very clear
https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a254/kinky_jlee/babyhawk.jpg
but can you see how hes sitting with his bum dipping?


----------



## NIfirsttimer

gottcha..... is it to do with the straps under her legs, or just bouncing her down a bit more?


----------



## JayleighAnn

Bouncing her down more so she's in a pouch at the bottom. If you hold the straps about level with your head and give a good tug at the same time as jumping a bit, it should get her bum seated more x


----------



## purple_kiwi

me wearing Kailee it was my first time doing a craddle caryy i normal do it so shes in a basic upwards carry but im trying to figure out how to feed in it for when we are out

https://i42.tinypic.com/syy007.jpg

https://i39.tinypic.com/bjajjn.jpg


----------



## NIfirsttimer

gorgeous x


----------



## NuKe

breaking in our Gypsy Mama Bali Breeze wrap!! :happydance::thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







wrap.jpeg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Kota

oh i like that nuke.


----------



## NuKe

thanks kota! ive already ordered another! :blush:


----------



## Kota

i'm just having a look at the gypsy mama site.. is that a bali breeze you have?


----------



## NuKe

is sure is! the iris one! i sooo want the sarah too, its so pretty!


----------



## Kota

did you order from the wrapsody site direct? and if so what was shipping? they don't seem to have the one I want at the local stockists and you also don't get a size choice if you go local. :shrug:


----------



## NuKe

I actually got mine on ebay! it was an individual seller, not a shop which is a shame! will try and find out what shipping is hun.


----------



## NuKe

i went through as if i was gonna buy one to see the subtotal.. 

Check totals and proceed to process payment.
Total Goods: $45.00
Shipping: $31.05
Grand Total: $76.05

its a bit steep innit? ill see if i can find them somewer else.


----------



## Kota

cheers. I think I might ask OH for one for my b'day! he's been asking what I want!! :lol:


----------



## NuKe

https://slingjax.co.uk/catalog.php?category=62 thats the best i could do hun, but it only comes in one size! god they dont make it easy do they??


----------



## Kota

yeah saw that one and i just don't think its going to be long enough. hmpf.


----------



## NuKe

Kota said:


> yeah saw that one and i just don't think its going to be long enough. hmpf.

do u mind me askin what size you are? mines a 6 yard one, im about a size 18/20 but have a huge post-pregnancy jelly belly and it fits me comfortably!


----------



## Kota

prob a 20/22 at the moment, again with the jelly belly. Hence I'd want a 6yrd one.


----------



## NuKe

ahh getcha :wink:


----------



## anothersquish

My OH babywearing...as he is off to the bakery he didnt want to wear a wrap but instead insisted on the Tomy carrier *sigh* Theo isnt keen on the Tomy, he will ONLY go in it with his arms like that..eventually OH will bend to my will and start wearing the Moby and wovens outside the house.
You can see the corner of the new TV LOL

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g282/dewsnapponies2/Theo25thMarch022.jpg


----------



## Mrs Muffin

I love seeing men babywearing ;)


----------



## Love Bunny

hehe my bub has that same bear suit muffin :D x


----------



## mummypeanut

Hi All,

I finally have a baby to put in my wraps!!!

Baby boston was born at home on the 21st of March at 9.15pm after a long 17 hr labor. It wasnt easy but i'd do it again in a heart beat. Mummy and baby doing well.
 



Attached Files:







small family baby wearing.jpg
File size: 91.6 KB
Views: 21









small baby wearing.jpg
File size: 123.1 KB
Views: 29


----------



## NIfirsttimer

hummppppffffff
im not having much luck with carriers for my giant baby!

ii Love love loved the moby, but once she got over about 20lb they sagged real bad :-( 
bought a freehand MT, which is SO pretty, but now that shes even bigger now, its really not fitting right, i think its pretty small...
ive tried and tried to get her comfy and seated in a back carry, you tubed for hours, but its just not happening.. its not long enough in the body :-(

shes 27.5lb, VERY VERY tall (ive given up measuring her!) but shes wearing 18-24m, so that should give you an idea...
what do we try next? im tempted to try another woven as i hear that they are more forgiving for biggier kiddies.. although i didnt really like my woven when she was a new born, so sold it!


----------



## Monkeh

What about a toddlerhawk?


----------



## lfernie

Ry in cross hip hold about the house (notice wet patch at his mouth) 

https://i903.photobucket.com/albums/ac232/MrsLF_2010/SDC11286.jpg

and double hammock on our way out :)

https://i903.photobucket.com/albums/ac232/MrsLF_2010/IMG_0311.jpg


----------



## lepaskilf

wow, i was surprised to find this thread on the second pages, where have all you lovely baby wearers gone?!

Well here's me and tom in a snugglysling mai tai, i'm planning on selling it on ebay soon as now summer is coming we plan on longer, hillier walks so have invested in a rucksack carrier. I will miss front carrying x

[IMG]https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii206/tcu44a/24991_426435972906_601017906_533467.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## saraendepity

AWWWWW Leila looks sweet in the Moby if you are finding it slips a bit why not try wrapping then putting her in then almost unwrapping her so you can get her really tight IYGIM i have to do this now to get her in tight enough when i use my Moby :) 

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## boltonlass

saraendepity said:


> AWWWWW Leila looks sweet in the Moby if you are finding it slips a bit why not try wrapping then putting her in then almost unwrapping her so you can get her really tight IYGIM i have to do this now to get her in tight enough when i use my Moby :)
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxx

I wrap first then pop her in but i leave it a bit loose, think i need to wrap it round me snug then squeeze her in and see if that helps. 

Cant picture how you describe it :nope:.

Not been using it much while got a mei tai on loan cause thats much quicker but i like how snug this feels - especially when its a bit colder out.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Some pics of a BWCC with rucksack straps with my Ellaroo, I've finally got it comfy!


----------



## MandaAnda

Is there a thread somewhere about local meets? At the moment, I have a Moby that I bought off one of the BnB girls, which was perfect on a 5 hour journey up to North Wales last week! I wasn't able to master the cradle hold though - I was hoping to breastfeed him in it, but that wasn't happening. So, my first public breastfeeds were on the long train from Euston and then, thanks to a late train, on a busy rush hour one home from Vauxhall! I didn't get any positive or negative reactions really, but a fed baby was the important thing anyway! I'd like something easier on the carrier front as well, so I'm considering perhaps a mei tai.


----------



## boltonlass

MandaAnda said:


> Is there a thread somewhere about local meets? At the moment, I have a Moby that I bought off one of the BnB girls, which was perfect on a 5 hour journey up to North Wales last week! I wasn't able to master the cradle hold though - I was hoping to breastfeed him in it, but that wasn't happening. So, my first public breastfeeds were on the long train from Euston and then, thanks to a late train, on a busy rush hour one home from Vauxhall! I didn't get any positive or negative reactions really, but a fed baby was the important thing anyway! I'd like something easier on the carrier front as well, so I'm considering perhaps a mei tai.

Hiya - I found my localish group via this site:

https://www.slingmeet.co.uk/forums/index.php

I love my moby - so cuddly. Have had mei tai on loan from my local sling groups library (£5 for a month so quite handy for trying them out) and have now bought one . Next to try a woven wrap but think i will deff need some help with that as they look so complicated!


----------



## princessellie

kelly, id recommend starting off tighter aswell, if its too tight she will soon let you know, remember that because its stretchy you can have it tighter than you might think because obv it will stretch round her so if there is a little bit of slack in there to start with it'll get worse the more you move

x


----------



## boltonlass

princessellie said:


> kelly, id recommend starting off tighter aswell, if its too tight she will soon let you know, remember that because its stretchy you can have it tighter than you might think because obv it will stretch round her so if there is a little bit of slack in there to start with it'll get worse the more you move
> 
> x

Cheers - I think it worked ok before cause she wasnt that heavy. I havent used it for a few weeks and she has filled out a fair bit and it obviously now needs to be tighter. Trouble is it feels ok when you put it on and its when your 10 mins away from home, in a field, with the dog that it feels loose and theres no way of redoing it :rofl: 

Ive got lazy with using the mei tai, at least that i can tighten up while out and about.


----------



## 21Rach

me and jake with our mei tai :D
 



Attached Files:







7weeks1day old.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## princessellie

boltonlass said:


> princessellie said:
> 
> 
> kelly, id recommend starting off tighter aswell, if its too tight she will soon let you know, remember that because its stretchy you can have it tighter than you might think because obv it will stretch round her so if there is a little bit of slack in there to start with it'll get worse the more you move
> 
> x
> 
> Cheers - I think it worked ok before cause she wasnt that heavy. I havent used it for a few weeks and she has filled out a fair bit and it obviously now needs to be tighter. Trouble is it feels ok when you put it on and its when your 10 mins away from home, in a field, with the dog that it feels loose and theres no way of redoing it :rofl:
> 
> Ive got lazy with using the mei tai, at least that i can tighten up while out and about.Click to expand...

hah ayeh mei tai is easier but i love my wrap because of how many different ways you can use it

i have a woven wrap for sale if youre interested, i made it myself so am not after much, just a few quid and postage really, will find you a pic if you want, its yellow with pink and blue flowers

x


----------



## boltonlass

princessellie said:


> boltonlass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princessellie said:
> 
> 
> kelly, id recommend starting off tighter aswell, if its too tight she will soon let you know, remember that because its stretchy you can have it tighter than you might think because obv it will stretch round her so if there is a little bit of slack in there to start with it'll get worse the more you move
> 
> x
> 
> Cheers - I think it worked ok before cause she wasnt that heavy. I havent used it for a few weeks and she has filled out a fair bit and it obviously now needs to be tighter. Trouble is it feels ok when you put it on and its when your 10 mins away from home, in a field, with the dog that it feels loose and theres no way of redoing it :rofl:
> 
> Ive got lazy with using the mei tai, at least that i can tighten up while out and about.Click to expand...
> 
> hah ayeh mei tai is easier but i love my wrap because of how many different ways you can use it
> 
> i have a woven wrap for sale if youre interested, i made it myself so am not after much, just a few quid and postage really, will find you a pic if you want, its yellow with pink and blue flowers
> 
> xClick to expand...

Oh pics would be lovely - am hoping to get to one of my local sling meets to try one out but to have one here to play with would be helpful :thumbup:. I do love my moby but yeah mei tais are easier.


----------



## princessellie

here you go babes :)

x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0002.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## boltonlass

Adele - will let you know about that wrap once ive tried one out on wednesday at the sling meet.

First pics of Leila in the melkaj - will post more once weve been out with someone who can take pics of us.

https://lh4.ggpht.com/_z_cAkHJ34uM/S79auDjcV6I/AAAAAAAAAQM/5gTDN7zYzwo/s288/P4081233.JPG https://lh5.ggpht.com/_z_cAkHJ34uM/S79atW-I6RI/AAAAAAAAAQQ/mQ2OF4vBtRA/s288/P4081232.JPG

Didnt feel very comfy - need to practice with it a bit i think to get it sat right. Ive only just got the hang of our borrowed Joey sling and this is a different shape with wider straps so needs some practice. Plus i think its never going to feel as comfy as a wrap they just hold them much closer and feel far more secure.

Need tips on back carries - tried to get her on my back but once she was there i had no idea what to do with her so had to put her down on the bed.


----------



## Kota

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs493.ash1/26923_425476820827_611280827_5364085_4880185_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs493.snc3/26923_425477065827_611280827_5364088_5042778_n.jpg
:blush:


----------



## Monkeh

Hehehe so cute!!!


----------



## lfernie

I need to put one in the new girasol up...courtesy of Monkeh x


----------



## Jetters

Hhehe Kota he looks so cute!!! x


----------



## saraendepity

sooooo cute !!! 

ok i have pics of extreme babyweaing lol..will go get em ..... lol


----------



## boltonlass

saraendepity said:


> sooooo cute !!!
> 
> ok i have pics of extreme babyweaing lol..will go get em ..... lol

Hmmm intrigued now as to what extreme babywearing could entail :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1105455&l=9822701f2b&id=1016127380

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1105451&l=827473c0cd&id=1016127380

from the meet !


----------



## saraendepity

boltonlass said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> sooooo cute !!!
> 
> ok i have pics of extreme babyweaing lol..will go get em ..... lol
> 
> Hmmm intrigued now as to what extreme babywearing could entail :haha:Click to expand...

lol at the meet on the swings !! LOL


----------



## boltonlass

saraendepity said:


> boltonlass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> sooooo cute !!!
> 
> ok i have pics of extreme babyweaing lol..will go get em ..... lol
> 
> Hmmm intrigued now as to what extreme babywearing could entail :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol at the meet on the swings !! LOLClick to expand...

Oh yeah forgot about that! Was showing my sister the pics on facebook and her face was a picture - "is that a BABY on her back :shock:????" :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

HAHAHAHAHAHA!! i showed my dad last night and he was gobsmacked LOL he's dead funny ... you should see him when he sees daisy eating LOL


----------



## kirsten1985

https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/DSC00119.jpg

https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab231/freya100509/DSC00120.jpg

Nati Savannah :D


----------



## anothersquish

Oooo I like that colour, very summery!


----------



## lfernie

That's lovely Kirsten. I really want to get a linen one or something for goingon hols x


----------



## purple_kiwi

going out yesterday! shes in the wrap. im excited im geteting a mei tie next month :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







p_00052.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 7









p_00053.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Monkeh

In the BH at M&D's on Monday :D

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v239/XanthusGail/Dexterino/25539_10150172779970055_637575054_1.jpg


----------



## BabyHaines

Our snuggly Sling Mei Tai :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







25437_1382144430280_1132030232_1576619_8246156_n.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## enola

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs109.snc3/15730_415995755900_750995900_5807806_6275240_n.jpg
DH and Daniel with our Wrapsody :cloud9:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Daddies babywearing :cloud9:


----------



## JellyBeann

Ahh guys, this is a great thread, I babywear, will get some pics next time we go out in it!!


----------



## Lu28

DH wearing Aisling :cloud9:

[IMG]https://i329.photobucket.com/albums/l393/nualamcanally/New003.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Blob

Awwww i love daddies babywearing :cloud9:

Yaay that i can now join in this thread now i've found one and now love them...i'm on a mission to get a connecta and another meitai :yipee:


----------



## Kota

Our connecta arrived and I'm in love!! It's soooooooooo comfortable.
 



Attached Files:







034.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Monkeh

Oooooh pretty!


----------



## chuck

ooohhh kota I LOVE your connecta!

here's dewi the other day in our close carrier...he got all sleepy and other half thought he looked so cute he had to take a piccy...excuse me looking so rough though i have a cold and feel awful!

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3318/4580555303_a9f669cb2e.jpg


----------



## Plumfairy

Lovely lovely pictures! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## kiwimama

Lovely BW pics everyone!


----------



## lfernie

lovely pics :)


----------



## JellyBeann

Amazing babywearing pics everyone...I haven't been out in mine in soo long, I do have picture of daddy babywearing...but, it's on the hard drive and It's in the car...I'll get it when daddy gets back from squash and upload it!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Oh no! I'm hooked! I've been reading through this thread off an on for the past few days. I've finally caught up with the present! :D I wish I'd seen this thread when I was trying to decide on a carrier! (I think natural parenting may be my new favourite section on bnb)

Here's my little Jessie in her peanut shell - she's 8 weeks old in the picture. 
https://lh3.ggpht.com/_iUpWXAzVF0I/S7y9IXr99hI/AAAAAAAAAgY/XPP4r8BfwoU/s512/P1020144%20s.jpg

I only managed to do the cradle carry twice before she got too big for it and just looked squashed. We do the front kangaroo carry all the time now though (so I'll have to get some new pictures!) I wore her to the Scottish Baby Show a couple weeks ago and got so many comments! I was stopped last night in Babies R Us by a lady asking if this "was the new thing for babies" *laughs* in my head I was thinking.. umm.. I'm pretty sure people have been wearing their babies for hundreds of years but I refrained. :) I explained how it worked and where she could find one though. She seemed to like the idea and I was thrilled that I'd kind of introduced someone to babywearing!

I borrowed my friend's moby last week and I'm completely in love! Sooo much easier than the peanut shell, since the shell still requires I keep one hand on the baby. But having read this thread I don't know if I want a moby, an ellaroo or a babyhawk!!! Wish I was rich enough just to get all of them!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Awwww!! My hubby just authorized the purchase of a black moby wrap for Mother's Day and I actually won the auction!! 1st class postage so it should be here early this week!! *Excited*


----------



## celine

love that peanut shell she looks so cozy :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

I loved the colors and was able to pick it up on ebay for £10 so I was thrilled :) So easy just to pop on if we're out and she gets annoyed in her pram and needs to be picked up!


----------



## 4boys4years

here's some of mine :) (most of these have moved on)

Sakura Bloom double linen
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/P4270077.jpg

Manduca
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/P2271048.jpg

Girasol Felice Kalea ringsling
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/P2171044.jpg

Nati Sweet Place with merino (woven wrap)
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/P2091008.jpg

Amazonas Laguna (woven wrap)
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/P2020984.jpg

Dyed Pink Silk Millie (woven - didymos)
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/P2030985.jpg

Silk Indio ringsling 
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/P2121013.jpg

Jade Deli LE (woven)
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/P2151033.jpg

Ocah Tula (mei tai)
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/P2010970.jpg https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/P1280900.jpg

Ocah Panama wrap conversion
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/P1010861.jpg


----------



## Kota

Thats some lovely wraps/slings there mumto3!


----------



## bjl1981

Here's us last week on holiday, doing our first back carry! He's in his Action baby carrier :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC04948.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BeccaMichelle

4boys4years - awesome wraps! Guess with 4 kids you've really gotten the chance to try a lot of them out! I really like the Nati Sweet Place with merino.. I've never seen one like it. What kind of tie.. (erm wrap style err maybe hold is the right word) are you using?

Here's my new moby! Realized after the picture was taken that perhaps a black shirt with a black wrap isn't the best way to show it off! :)
https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b355/CallieSkye/Jessica%20Smith/P1020549.jpg?t=1274880493​


----------



## 4boys4years

i only started 'real' babywearing with DS3. it just made sense with 3 under 2 and a half, i really wish i'd started sooner!

Sweet place, jade deli and the ocah tula were all up for sale over on natural mamas last time i looked ;) I wish i could buy them all back but i decided to buy bugaboo bee for DS3 and i'm skint :( The carry i'm doing i made up, i did do a tutorial for it but i don't think anyone got it LOL, it's sort of a hip cross carry but with LO sat tummy to tummy rather than in the cross at my hip x


----------



## twiggy56

has anyone got/tried/used a Hugabub wrap sling?

Im wanting to start wearing abigail now shes holding her neck well....shes 3 months.


----------



## 4boys4years

i have some time to kill ;)

Tussah silk nino - i'm having one of these made into a ringsling
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/P5040131.jpg

Toddler size Kinderpack
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/P1010722.jpg https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/P1010725.jpg

Daddywearing with the panama hopp Ocah
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/P1010414.jpg

Natural mamas Girasol
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/P1010391.jpg 

Green leo storch
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/DSC04282.jpg

Kanga X
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/DSC01519.jpg

istanbul (i think) hopp wraptation
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/DSC01397.jpg

standard Kinderpack
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/DSC01374.jpg

petite toddler dream carrier
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/DSC01303.jpg

neobulle simon bamberoo wrap conversion
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/DSC01294.jpg https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/DSC01295.jpg

Sara Kleinsmekker
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/DSC01281.jpg

my mum with a beco 4th generation buckled up by her neck, she tried lol
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/DSC01165.jpg

solarweave connecta
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/DSC01105.jpg

indio azurblau
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/Snapshot_20090408_2.jpg

pasilurken
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/DSC03205.jpg

bebinaer
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/DSC03038.jpg

tandem wearing
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/DSC03040.jpg

kindercoat
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/DSC02990.jpg

16" O&A half buckle
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/DSC02945.jpg

Silk indio - torso carry
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/DSC02931.jpg

silk indio - kangaroo carry with crosses spread
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/DSC02846.jpg

lana tattoo hybrid ocah clipee
https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/DSC02779-1.jpg

that's it from that photobucket account (i think) ;)


----------



## Caz-x

twiggy56 said:


> has anyone got/tried/used a Hugabub wrap sling?
> 
> Im wanting to start wearing abigail now shes holding her neck well....shes 3 months.

Take a look at this link :thumbup:

https://www.cottoncradles.com/hugabubvsmobywrap.htm

I have a Moby (similar to this) stretchy but have just bought a Woven wrap as I find myself re-tying the moby now she is a bit heavier. I did plan on selling the Moby once my woven arrived, but mught hang onto it for a wee while yet :rofl:. Its baby pink n I loves it I does:cloud9:


----------



## 4boys4years

twiggy56 said:


> has anyone got/tried/used a Hugabub wrap sling?
> 
> Im wanting to start wearing abigail now shes holding her neck well....shes 3 months.

i've used a kari me which is similar. They're fairly easy to use, personally i prefer woven wraps. As a beginner it would be fab but at 3 months you can only expect to get a few month tops out of it before you will need something a bit more supportive x


----------



## Caz-x

Gem - OMG!!! Do you still have all of these????

ETA - Nice to see I arent limited to toddlerhawk for my 2yr old. I need to get a MT for him so me n daddy can go walking again :D


----------



## 4boys4years

LOL no, i tend to have about 10 at a time, i have to sell stuff to fund them. Right now i only have 4 in use, 1 that's being converted into a ringsling and a couple of cheapies that don't get used. I have 4 custom carriers i need to pick fabrics for though atm too. Oh and 1 that i'm trying to find the perfect trade for so um yeah that'd be more than 10 once the customs are done :haha:


----------



## Caz-x

4boys4years said:


> LOL no, i tend to have about 10 at a time, i have to sell stuff to fund them. Right now i only have 4 in use, 1 that's being converted into a ringsling and a couple of cheapies that don't get used. I have 4 custom carriers i need to pick fabrics for though atm too. Oh and 1 that i'm trying to find the perfect trade for so um yeah that'd be more than 10 once the customs are done :haha:

LMAO, my DH would KILL me of I bought that many hehe. I'm now wondering how I get the lovely Jade past him?? WOn in a competition perhaps :rofl:


----------



## twiggy56

Wow :shock: 4boys4years- thats ALOT!!! 

Ok well i'l take your word as you obviously know what you're talking about!

Whats a good one for me to start out with? Shes 3months+ now, im quite slim frame...she likes to be held like the kangaroo carry...

I like the look of your ring ones, they look really comfy. I need good value for money and hubby says he will wear her even if its pink- so preferably pretty :D

not much huh? :rofl:


----------



## Caz-x

twiggy56 said:


> Wow :shock: 4boys4years- thats ALOT!!!
> 
> Ok well i'l take your word as you obviously know what you're talking about!
> 
> Whats a good one for me to start out with? Shes 3months+ now, im quite slim frame...she likes to be held like the kangaroo carry...
> 
> I like the look of your ring ones, they look really comfy. I need good value for money and hubby says he will wear her even if its pink- so preferably pretty :D
> 
> not much huh? :rofl:

I can vouch for her knowing her stuff, helped me loads choosing a woven wrap. It's her help that saved me wasting money on an ellaroo wrap or similar that wouldnt have coped with my toddler should I ever need to wear him. I am now the proud owner of a very nice woven wrap, that I now have to learn how to use :haha:. You tube here we come, just wish I knew a fab wrapper round here to teach me *sighs*.


----------



## MummyKaya

4boys4years you are now known as 'sling queen'! Love love love the tandam wearing :)


----------



## 4boys4years

LOL this is nothing compared to other mamas, and not all that has come through my doors :blush:

Twiggy i love ringslings for young babies, they're easy to pop them in and out of, not too hot, no long bits of fabric to get in a muddle with when they want up NOW/you're running late as usual :haha: They get a bit ouchy after an hour or so, especially if like me you're a serial adjuster. I tend to use mine for nursery runs, quick trips in the car, if i'm going anyhere he can be put down or if i've wrapped/put him in a MT to go somewhere on the bus and get him out at all as it's easier than trying to wrap sat down. If i go anywhere for a few hours + i choose a 2 shouldered carrier.

douI would reccomend a double layered sling like a sakura bloom double linen or one made from a wrap, there are various shoulders and that's down to personal preference. I like gathered and UGS which is gathered but with elastic across the back, SBP (sleeping baby productions - pleated) and kalea are good too. I would look at preloved on naturalmamas for a good deal, if you buy one and don't like it you can usually sell them on for a similar price :thumbup:


----------



## Caz-x

MummyKaya said:


> 4boys4years you are now known as 'sling queen'! Love love love the tandam wearing :)

lol, I was thinking of a new name too, I thought 'Sling Guru':haha:


----------



## Caz-x

Ok, anyone know what this carry is???

https://www.flickr.com/photos/2tails/3656028899/in/photostream/


----------



## purple_kiwi

my new made by me woven wrap :D
 



Attached Files:







p_00475.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## 4boys4years

Caz-x said:


> Ok, anyone know what this carry is???
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/2tails/3656028899/in/photostream/

hmmm is it double hammock? i don't know a lot of back carries as i never seem to get them comfy, anyway it looks like what i remember double hammock as. 

quick guess to how this is done (i can't remember)

get LO on your back with the wrap off centre - shorter side going over your shoulder and longer under the other. Hold the shorter side between your knees once spread nicely. Take the longer side round your front and pass under the other arm, spread it over LO up towards other shoulder. Take both ends and tie under the bum, spread the front bit out (optional but i remember this being what made it more comfortable). 

There will probably be vids on youtube. When i tried this i think i put the wrap through Ethan's legs rather than just cupping his bum like a rebozo, i liked the added security, anyhow it's a popular carry and pretty forgiving if the wrapping isn't spot on :winkwink:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

oh no i just realised i havent taken any pics wearing bubs! i will do that soon... if tomorrow isnt too hot i'll be wearing him at my neices/nephews bday party


----------



## Stiina

I have a homemade ring sling, homemade woven wrap similar to a moby in shape/length, a pouch sling that I made that I never use, homemade Ghanian-style wrap, and a babyhawk for hubby! Love them all. I use the BH the least though - it's the prettiest but I find myself reaching for the homemade ones the most!



Spoiler
Daddywearing:
Wrap:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/peppers_cowgirl/28613_10150191609885577_708530576_1.jpg

Ring sling:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/peppers_cowgirl/30895_10150175210595577_708530576_1.jpg

Me babywearing:
Wrap:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/peppers_cowgirl/30895_10150175210280577_708530576_1.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/peppers_cowgirl/28613_10150190412455577_708530576_1.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/peppers_cowgirl/28613_10150191609855577_708530576_1.jpg



Helping process our cows! tee hee!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/peppers_cowgirl/28613_10150191609905577_708530576_1.jpg

Babyhawk:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/peppers_cowgirl/28613_10150192694085577_708530576_1.jpg

Ghanian wrap (old tablecloth from my grandma :))
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/peppers_cowgirl/28613_10150192694220577_708530576_1.jpg


----------



## Blob

Oooooh i LOVE the look of the bebinaer :cloud9: Well i think i'm going to have to stop wearing Tabs now :cry: I nearly died today walking with her...just was so sore on my back along with bump :nope:


----------



## purple_kiwi

i love my homemade wrap lol. i think its so pretty and easy to use not to mention cheap lol. i made it 5 meters so i can do any carry ive tried so far. i ad a women stop and ask me where i got it today lol.. this is my first attempt at a back carry. my frined helped me and spoted the whole time lol.
 



Attached Files:







p_00490.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 12









p_00493.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Stiina

kiwi - don't you love it when people stop and ask you where you got it, and you get to say, "I made it!!"


----------



## purple_kiwi

lol yea kinda. i had a women say i should sell them lol


----------



## Kaites

Nice homemade woven wraps Stiina and purple_kiwi :) Your LOs look comfy and cozy

I made another this weekend too- I can't go into Fabricland without coming out of there with fabric for another carrier :dohh: Can't resist $10 for 5m of fabric though :thumbup:


----------



## funny_face

Caz-x said:


> twiggy56 said:
> 
> 
> Wow :shock: 4boys4years- thats ALOT!!!
> 
> Ok well i'l take your word as you obviously know what you're talking about!
> 
> Whats a good one for me to start out with? Shes 3months+ now, im quite slim frame...she likes to be held like the kangaroo carry...
> 
> I like the look of your ring ones, they look really comfy. I need good value for money and hubby says he will wear her even if its pink- so preferably pretty :D
> 
> not much huh? :rofl:
> 
> I can vouch for her knowing her stuff, helped me loads choosing a woven wrap. It's her help that saved me wasting money on an ellaroo wrap or similar that wouldnt have coped with my toddler should I ever need to wear him. I am now the proud owner of a very nice woven wrap, that I now have to learn how to use :haha:. You tube here we come, just wish I knew a fab wrapper round here to teach me *sighs*.Click to expand...

Which did you end up getting Caz, if you don't mind me asking? I just bought a connecta integra and I love it once its on but can't adjust the straps by myself which is a bit useless! I took it away at the weekend and found myself missing my wrap! I was going to get an ellaroo, but they are expensive and if there's a better one I'd get that! x


----------



## Caz-x

funny_face said:


> Caz-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twiggy56 said:
> 
> 
> Wow :shock: 4boys4years- thats ALOT!!!
> 
> Ok well i'l take your word as you obviously know what you're talking about!
> 
> Whats a good one for me to start out with? Shes 3months+ now, im quite slim frame...she likes to be held like the kangaroo carry...
> 
> I like the look of your ring ones, they look really comfy. I need good value for money and hubby says he will wear her even if its pink- so preferably pretty :D
> 
> not much huh? :rofl:
> 
> I can vouch for her knowing her stuff, helped me loads choosing a woven wrap. It's her help that saved me wasting money on an ellaroo wrap or similar that wouldnt have coped with my toddler should I ever need to wear him. I am now the proud owner of a very nice woven wrap, that I now have to learn how to use :haha:. You tube here we come, just wish I knew a fab wrapper round here to teach me *sighs*.Click to expand...
> 
> Which did you end up getting Caz, if you don't mind me asking? I just bought a connecta integra and I love it once its on but can't adjust the straps by myself which is a bit useless! I took it away at the weekend and found myself missing my wrap! I was going to get an ellaroo, but they are expensive and if there's a better one I'd get that! xClick to expand...


I ended up with an Ellevill Jade in Royal. It was a bit more than I originally wanted to spend, but its lovely & v strong, I tried a back carry with DS the day it arrived n he's 2 lol. It's very different for me to use mind as am used to a moby which is easy to tie, I find it difficult to get a tight knot in this but thats down to practice nothing else :shrug:. I got mine pre loved on Natural Mamas, I put an 'iso' (in search of) on once I decided on what I wanted & a lady pm'd me. They have a great sales section too, take a look:thumbup:. I just bought a babyhawk too :blush: & love that aswell, DH had K in it on his back & I've used it with T on my front.


----------



## lepaskilf

hears me and tom in a snugglysling, this was taken over xmas just incase you're wondering why i'm dressing my lo like this in the summer lol 

https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii206/tcu44a/24991_426435972906_601017906_533467.jpg


----------



## Nic1107

Back when Carmen was just tiny: (I apologize for looking so rough, and that I took the pic in a bathroom!)

https://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o364/cameo1107/100_0773.jpg?t=1275663188


----------



## tiggercats

Alex in the Moby at 3 months


The Maya Mei Tai at 3 months


The Ellaroo Maija at 5 months, our first back carry at a mini slingmeet


----------



## Kota

loving the back carry!


----------



## celine

We went on holiday to family in switzerland where I did some babywearing in sunshine and snow!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8298.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 15









IMG_8299.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 10









IMG_7926.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## readynwilling

love this thread!


----------



## lepaskilf

me too x


----------



## dippy dee

here is me in sunny spain 3 weeks ago using my syabella
 



Attached Files:







camera pics 329.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## OmiOmen

I will have to take a photo to add soon. I was only wearing DS in the house until I was used to wearing him a bit more and yesterday I used my mei tai round the shops. I did see someone using a more traditional carrier with a bigger baby too but people seemed to be giving me funny looks like I was mad! 

Also, can I ask a quick babywearing question...? My son grumbles a bit (close to how his snoring sounds but not quite) when I first put him in the mei tai and then settles to sleep, does that sound like he doesn't like it?


----------



## greenlady

Here's me wearing Flora in my close baby carrier, 1st one at about 2 weeks old, second one about 8 weeks. She has grown so much! (there's a muslin in front of her mouth because she was puking a lot that day).

OmiOmen, I'm sure the expert wearers will know better than me, but Flora always protests at going into the sling for a minute or two then suddenly she is very happy, and it gets easier every time. Maybe its a shock to them when they're little, but anyway I don't think it means he doesn't like it.


----------



## Farie

4boys4years said:


> i have some time to kill ;)
> 
> 
> lana tattoo hybrid ocah clipee
> https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/DSC02779-1.jpg
> 
> that's it from that photobucket account (i think) ;)

I WANT one like this ..... so gorgeous, is it suitable from birth?
Where do you get them .. so so so pretty .....


----------



## 555ann555

Gabriella in a niuniu mei tai at 6 weeks old:

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a354/555ann555/6weekoldmeitaiwithmummy-450.jpg

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a354/555ann555/6weekoldmeitaicloseup-450.jpg

And in a Moby at 3 weeks

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a354/555ann555/Gabriellamummysnuggling31.jpg

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a354/555ann555/snugglingwithmummy-3weeks1day.jpg


----------



## Nic1107

https://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o364/cameo1107/th_carry.jpg?t=1276001544

This is the only carrier Carmen likes to be carried in... but I feel like I'd be crazy to wear it in public!! Not sure I'm brave enough :wacko:


----------



## 555ann555

OmiOmen said:


> I will have to take a photo to add soon. I was only wearing DS in the house until I was used to wearing him a bit more and yesterday I used my mei tai round the shops. I did see someone using a more traditional carrier with a bigger baby too but people seemed to be giving me funny looks like I was mad!
> 
> Also, can I ask a quick babywearing question...? My son grumbles a bit (close to how his snoring sounds but not quite) when I first put him in the mei tai and then settles to sleep, does that sound like he doesn't like it?

Gabriella does the same most of the time, but to be honest she spends half her life grunting at everything so I think she just likes the sound of her own voice! I tend to think that it's just an "I'm getting comfy" noise, rather than a "get me out of this" noise as the pitch is a lot higher when she doesn't like something!

I get the same "are you mad?!" looks when I babywear in my home town, I have seen noone else at all babywearing, ever, but I don't care! :) She's happy, cosy & comfy, and it is so convenient for me. It cuts a lot of time off my trips to the supermarket if I babywear (Plus I get to smell her head and get all of that wonderful tiny baby snuggling all day long :cloud9: she's only 9.5lbs at 7 weeks old)

The only comments I've had are about how cute & cosy she looks and the "awww"s with big smiles come just as often as the "are you mad?!" looks!

My in-laws don't agree with my babywearing, but yesterday I had my SIL tell me that informing teenagers about the benefits of breastfeeding was tantamount to encouraging teen pregnancy :shock: so you can imagine how much attention I pay to their opinions! :rolleyes:


----------



## Eve

Daddy loves the baby wearing :winkwink: so cute!
 



Attached Files:







daddy baby wearing.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 18


----------



## 4boys4years

Farie said:


> 4boys4years said:
> 
> 
> i have some time to kill ;)
> 
> 
> lana tattoo hybrid ocah clipee
> https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/DSC02779-1.jpg
> 
> that's it from that photobucket account (i think) ;)
> 
> I WANT one like this ..... so gorgeous, is it suitable from birth?
> Where do you get them .. so so so pretty .....Click to expand...

it's made from a lana wrap by Kerry at ocah She releases custom slots every couple of weeks or so but they can be tricky to get hold of. If you weren't fussed about a custom, there's a lovely one at a great price up for sale on natural mamas atm. I have used mine with a newborn with his legs froggied inside, you just need to make sure it's adjusted correctly to keep their back straight and airways nice and open :thumbup:


----------



## KarrierBag

Got my Moby last week and am loving it!!
https://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t340/KarrierBag/102_2169.jpg

LO doesn't look to happy though! Hahaha 

xx


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

got my freedom ring sling a few days and still getting used to it! but here are a few pics so far!
she only really likes hip carry,rear facing and front facing tho! much more comfy for me if she were to lie down occasially!

lying down asleep


hip carry


rear facing


back carry


front carry


----------



## kelly342000

pic of us with our wilkinet
https://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i240/kinapak/carrier.jpg


----------



## lily28

Caz-x said:


> Ok, anyone know what this carry is???
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/2tails/3656028899/in/photostream/

It's Ellevill, from Norway. In my wish list!!! https://www.ellevill.com/index.php?cPath=61


----------



## MissMamma

I LOVE slings! And i love daddys baby-wearing it is beyond cute!
Definitely going to invest in one, i've heard they are good for a bit of sly breastfeeding too if out in public? Anyone tried this?


----------



## Rebaby

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/Tobias/SSL22170.jpg
:cloud9:


----------



## celine

Rebaby i LOVE that carrier :)


----------



## Rebaby

Thanks :D It's our new custom connecta and wow, do i wish i had got one sooner! Lol.


----------



## AFC84

celine said:


> Rebaby i LOVE that carrier :)

Me too! I can see myself building up a bit of a collection :lol:

Finley in his Sleepy Wrap...I don't have any better pics yet, will have to take some more at some point. 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs292.snc3/28280_402451830546_675230546_4473517_3016802_n.jpg


----------



## Miss-Boo

my babyhawk arrived today and we love it!
Alexa has been fast asleep in it for ages.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs060.ash2/36352_420319006192_693881192_5047277_2782514_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs060.ash2/36352_420319011192_693881192_5047278_4039800_n.jpg


----------



## Caz-x

nice pic miss-boo. Just a quick one tho ( sorry If I'm wrong & more seasoned babywearers correct me), I think at her age its better for their hips for their legs to be tucked up inside in the froggy position. I still have T with legs inside atm as I find the fabric too wide for her still. :shrug::blush:


----------



## Miss-Boo

I asked the question in here about what age is ok to untuck baby's legs, I only got 2 replys but the 2 that did reply said I should be ok at her age. 
I also did some internet research and the common answer I got is that there is no minimum age for the legs out position, as long as baby is comfy and is seated with knees. higher than her bottom.

I tried her froggy but she didn't seem to like it. but with legs out fell asleep for over an hour.

someone please tell me if I'm wrong? I don't want to be harming her:nope:


----------



## Caz-x

Miss-Boo said:


> I asked the question in here about what age is ok to untuck baby's legs, I only got 2 replys but the 2 that did reply said I should be ok at her age.
> I also did some internet research and the common answer I got is that there is no minimum age for the legs out position, as long as baby is comfy and is seated with knees. higher than her bottom.
> 
> I tried her froggy but she didn't seem to like it. but with legs out fell asleep for over an hour.
> 
> someone please tell me if I'm wrong? I don't want to be harming her:nope:

I was just going off what I had read, don't worry, if she was in pain she'd let you know. I feel bad for saying it now. I will pop a quick question on NM & ask the lovely ladies there as they will know better than anyone. I never saw your other question, sorry, I've not been on here much for a while :hug:.T also grumbles at first in froggy position, but soon settles.


----------



## Miss-Boo

don't feel bad! I'm new to baby wearing so I'm not entirely sure myself.
I tried Alexa again froggy position but she just squirmed and cried, i tried walking around to settle her but she wasn't having it :(
I've put her back into legs out and she's asleep again. so I assume she's most comfy.
I'd still like to know what others say as i want to be sure i'm not harming her development. :flower:


----------



## Caz-x

I have asked for you, will let you know what they say. I find getting T into the correct froggy position a pain & I think it looks so uncomfy, I just wrap the straps right under her bum for the extra support.I'm curious as to what the replies will be myself. Can I just say your LO looks adorable :love:. Also, you look to be in fab shape after having a baby so she has less body to get her hips round than I do :rofl:


----------



## Miss-Boo

thank-you very much for asking :flower:
I've always been very petite so I guess it is a bit easier for Alexa to get her legs around me, I'm also quite short so I don't have much torso for her to squish up on!
it's a bit gutting that she doesn't like to be in the froggy position on my anymore, she used to LOVE laying all squished up on me :( now she just wants to be sat up all the time, they grow so fast!


----------



## shopgirl771

heres me n jacob in his lascal
 



Attached Files:







Image0367.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AFC84

Miss-Boo said:


> it's a bit gutting that she doesn't like to be in the froggy position on my anymore, she used to LOVE laying all squished up on me :( now she just wants to be sat up all the time, they grow so fast!

Agreed :( The Babyhawk looks really nice, I love some of their pink/floral ones but not sure if it'd make people think Finley was a girl [he does have a very boyish face, but I dress him quite neutral a lot of the time].

Shopgirl...not heard of the Lascal before, I'll have to look it up :)


----------



## 4boys4years

Miss Boo if she seems comfy i wouldn't worry. I had a hell of a time with Noah at her age. He didn't want legs in anymore but everything we had was too wide. I used to pop a chest strap around one of my MT bodies to cinch it in a bit for him, you could do it with a headscarf, ribbon or scrunchie too if you did feel she was a little overstretched. She looks fine to me though. I used to wear Ethan legs out at 6 weeks, we'd moved on from a tomy carrier so it didn't really make sense to try wearing him legs in iykwim :shrug:


----------



## binxyboo

I have just taken the plunge with baby wearing, and decided on a Mei Tai.
Hubby uses the Mothercare 3 way carrier 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs178.snc4/38216_411140786454_646376454_4894759_353306_n.jpg


----------



## aliss

*


----------



## aliss

On a ferry in an Ergo. Lots of tourists around (mostly from Asia because this is in Vancouver, Canada) and got a lot of attention! Lots of smiles from senior Asian ladies? Must've reminded them of their baby days :flower:

He was only 6 weeks in this picture and it was windy outside so he's hidden.
 



Attached Files:







4.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 28









5.jpg
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Kaites

binxyboo- love the print on your mei tai!

Aliss- your LO looks so snuggly in the Ergo :)


----------



## binxyboo

another couple of pics of me babywearing

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii36/chw77/Daniel/CIMG9759.jpg?t=1280592022
https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii36/chw77/Daniel/CIMG9760.jpg?t=1280592022

Hubby even had a go with the Mei Tai, but I had to tie Daniel in, and hubby said he would NEVER trust himself to tie him in on his own (he is terrified of dropping him) - He said he will stick to the Mothercare carrier!!

https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii36/chw77/Daniel/CIMG9763.jpg?t=1280592022

(PS - can you tell I LOVE stars!! :D)


----------



## JellyBeann

Aww...I love daddies babywearing!


----------



## gina8177

Here I am carrying Kaiden at 2 weeks old in his Baby Buddha! We haven't tried out our Ergo's yet as he's loving this carrier/position. Problem is it is really hot here so I can't carry him that much as he boils in there. I look terrible and exhausted in the pic. :)

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/4847478154_3c044561d4.jpg


----------



## Zen_Jenn

Aliss - love the ergo, it was too expensive for us, so we got the Moby and a mei tai instead. 

We used the Moby on a ferry in Vancouver a couple of weeks ago (Jackson was 3 weeks old) - here's a pic:

https://lh4.ggpht.com/_py3sF7WyZh0/TFi0UtV9XlI/AAAAAAAAAX0/wQTgGXn9t74/s640/IMG_1629.JPG


----------



## aliss

Zen_Jenn said:


> Aliss - love the ergo, it was too expensive for us, so we got the Moby and a mei tai instead.
> 
> We used the Moby on a ferry in Vancouver a couple of weeks ago (Jackson was 3 weeks old) - here's a pic:
> 
> https://lh4.ggpht.com/_py3sF7WyZh0/TFi0UtV9XlI/AAAAAAAAAX0/wQTgGXn9t74/s640/IMG_1629.JPG

LOL! That's the same ferry I was on in my picture too!!!


----------



## purple_kiwi

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







p_00848.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

love this! cant wait to add some pics! i got a moby today, just need to figure out how to use it!


----------



## nicholatmn

:)


----------



## cleckner04

I haven't posted in here in ages! I've finally had to retire my moby wrap. It's packed away until we decide to have another LO. But I am still getting tons of use out of my BHs!! This piccie is from her birthday on the 11th!! :thumbup: I still can't believe my baby girl is a year old already!! But I still proudly wear her as much as possible!! :D:D


----------



## celine

cleckner that is such a gorgeous photo <3


----------



## Luke's_mummy

This is my LO Luke in his new wrap that I made for him =]

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/SAM_0076.jpg

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/SAM_0075.jpg


----------



## cleckner04

^^ Aww!!! That's a cute wrap! He looks so snuggly. :D


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks :) it was just some jersey I found in a local fabric store :) x


----------



## BeccaMichelle

2B17- he does look snuggly in there! yay for happy babies!

Here's one of Jessa in her peanut shell. So bad of me though! I look dazed as I'm in a half blink but it shows off the qualities of the wrap really well so I wanted to share it in case anyone was considering a similar sling.

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b355/CallieSkye/Jessica%20Smith/th_P1030225.jpg
https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b355/CallieSkye/Jessica%20Smith/th_P1030231.jpg

These pics were taken when she was 5 months :)


----------



## Missy89

Ok this might be really old for you ladies but Ive been looking into baby wearing for when I get my little bubs (still TTC but im being over organised) and this video is amzing!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PU84rDbdu8Q

If you love 'em then you should have put a sling on 'em!!

Sorry if youve all seen before x


----------



## dougie

This is Louie and I using our close carrier :) - to get housework done may i add!
 



Attached Files:







Photo 41.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xerinx

heres a pic of logan in a home made woven wrap ive made .... 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs399.snc4/46268_1495247535813_1072823694_31471911_6812173_n.jpg
Excuse the state of me!!


----------



## celine

xerinx the colour of that woven wrap is gorgeous :)


----------



## xerinx

Thankyou :) was just some fabric off ebay!!


----------



## paula88

This is me and sophie when she was just 2 months, and we had lovely weather lol.

I think i may invest in a metai or baby hawk as my back hurts after an hour.


----------



## trumpetbum

Loving this thread. I have two lovely ring slings ready for baby arriving and a few alternatives on my wish list as baby gets a little older.


----------



## Jetters

4boys4years said:


> tandem wearing
> https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/DSC03040.jpg

LOVE this pic!! :cloud9:


----------



## Jetters

https://img828.imageshack.us/img828/1285/image0231.jpg

4 weeks old in a Rose & Rebellion... we love it sooooo much <3
he's froggy in this piccie, but I've tied the white ribbon around the torso to make it slimmer for when he gets fidgety and wants his legs out.


----------



## ButtonJessie

Jetters said:


> https://img828.imageshack.us/img828/1285/image0231.jpg
> 
> 4 weeks old in a Rose & Rebellion... we love it sooooo much <3
> he's froggy in this piccie, but I've tied the white ribbon around the torso to make it slimmer for when he gets fidgety and wants his legs out.

Looooove it! Plus the colours are fab, it's so cute! Can't wait to inherit it ;) :haha:


----------



## paula88

paula88 said:


> This is me and sophie when she was just 2 months, and we had lovely weather lol.
> 
> I think i may invest in a metai or baby hawk as my back hurts after an hour.
> 
> 
> View attachment 111559

Well screw that carrier now, I brought a mei tai and it arrived this morning, its brilliant and I was able to wear it for such a long time. Will post pics soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Mel+Bump

Heres me and my LO at 12 days old with the moby wrap :)

My wrap has been fantastic as I had a c section so couldnt take my pram out so the wrap has meant we can go for little walks together.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00038-20100818-1331.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am new. well to this part of BNB
I am Callie and I have a 2 month old daughter Lyrik Marie.


----------



## Lliena

Few pics of me trying the ring sling yesterday(excuse my dressing gown :haha:) and OH wearing it round the house today :cloud9:

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF00173.jpg

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF00213.jpg

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF00252.jpg :cloud9::cloud9:

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/050920101502.jpg

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/050920101504.jpg

:D


----------



## Eala

Is that a Freedom sling, Lliena? Your LO looks so cozy and comfy :D


----------



## Lliena

Yep a freedom one got a bargain on cloth nappy tree, I wore it out to tesco today and she loved it! So many people were staring though and one rude lady came right upto me looked in and said that cant be safe and and my OH looked at her smiled sweetly and said well she doesnt look in any danger to me :haha:


----------



## AFC84

Aww very cute! People can be so annoying...I was carrying my LO upright in a wrap and someone came up and told me I shouldn't use it because "those things" were being recalled....people should get their facts straight and/or keep their mouths shut! :roll:

ETA: Beautiful name too :flower:


----------



## Mark&Annie

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/DSC09069.jpg
Joshua loves baby wearing! :hugs:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

He look sooo happy:)


----------



## tannembaum

Elsie was 5 weeks old in this pic :) I don't really use her sling much as I'm REALLY clumbsy and forever triping up so I dont want to fall over with her on me :wacko: Wish I could use it more though!

(Excuse the lack of make up and unbrushed hair :haha:)


----------



## aliss

I have a lot of slings, I think I've already posted a few, here's the Bjorn Active. I still prefer my Ergo. He is only 12 weeks but 15lbs and strong so he can do the front/forward carry for short strolls
 



Attached Files:







bjornactive.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AFC84

Excuse the awful pics, but my first Mei Tai arrived yesterday! It's a Tettitett, not had much chance to try it out yet but it seems really supportive on the lower back :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/P1010085.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/P1010086.jpg

LO doesn't seem big enough for a back carry yet but he seemed pretty happy in there!


----------



## lynnikins

i'll have to hunt down my husbands phone as im sure he had some pics of me wearing EJ on it


----------



## celine

What a beautiful tettitett!


----------



## binxyboo

Went to The Romsey Show yesterday, and couldn't face pushing the pram in a wet field (amazed at the amount of people who did it though!!)
Here is Daniel and I keeping dry
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs630.snc4/59075_425169391454_646376454_5240560_5843073_n.jpg

Oh - and we also bumped into this fella
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs614.snc4/59411_425170276454_646376454_5240597_5658056_n.jpg

Daniel however, slept through it all!!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs332.ash2/61191_425172821454_646376454_5240669_6105270_n.jpg


----------



## Jetters

Oh you look great! What a fab sling! What is it? I was looking at your piccies on facebook yesterday, you and Daniel are so funky :D


----------



## binxyboo

The sling is a Palm and Pond Mei Tai. I bought it from Ebay for about £20!
And thank you - Don't think I have ever been called funky before :haha:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Lucas in his sling - 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/PICT0679.jpg

I can only put him in this when he's asleep - he hates it! -
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/PICT0727.jpg


----------



## xerinx

Awww soo cute!! I love wearing logan!! (Am still trying to figure out a back carry in the wrap but as soon as i try logan screams his head off!!) Am thinking of getting a connecta for back carries.. i tried one the other day at a sling meet and he let me put him in that!! (fussy bum!!)


----------



## dougie

our new mei tai from funky slings
its absolutely beautiful
 



Attached Files:







100_2730.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 24


----------



## wtt :)

Beautiful pictures and very informative thread! I was wondering how you clean the Mei Tai and also, how do you nurse with it? Thanks in advance! Just researching for now so i know what i want later on ;)


----------



## binxyboo

wtt :) said:


> Beautiful pictures and very informative thread! I was wondering how you clean the Mei Tai and also, how do you nurse with it? Thanks in advance! Just researching for now so i know what i want later on ;)

My Mei Tai will just go in the wash on a low setting.
Unfortunatly, I can't answer the nursing question as Daniel is FF.


----------



## dougie

i fed louie in the mei tai by undoing it a little and easing lou down until he could get booby, then pulled my cardi over so i wasnt on display


----------



## wtt :)

Which type of wrap/sling/carrier would you guys recommend for hot climates?


----------



## dougie

he is in it for 10 mins and falls asleep whilst im doing the washing up :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Photo 48.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## wtt :)

dougie said:


> he is in it for 10 mins and falls asleep whilst im doing the washing up :cloud9:

:cloud9:


----------



## lynnikins

im looking at getting a mai tai or something similar for EJ as Nate will walk but gets tired and its easier out and about with a single than a double and the front pack carrier i have at the moment is getting small for EJ to use , 

my problem is hes so big lol hes already well over 20lbs and a wiggler,

does anyone use a pouch sling for an older child ?


----------



## pinkclaire

Heres James, the first is at 3 months in his mother-care-5 in 1, I loved it!

The second is his new all singing all dancing backpack carrier from kiddicare, he thinks hes the king in his throne in it! Absolute bargain at £40 quid new, with kickstand, sunshade, rain cover and sotrage space! Hes 5 months old in that one
 



Attached Files:







month 2 021.jpg
File size: 64.9 KB
Views: 11









monkey.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## lepaskilf

why is this thread so far down!!......... I've bumped it so I can add a pic later and find it easily!!! :blush:


----------



## wtt :)

:happydance: waiting for the pic now :haha:


----------



## xerinx

Ive just bought a new wrap :D an ellaroo wrap! In the christina fabric i think it was called! Cant wait for it to come!!


----------



## lepaskilf

orry, will add on monday! In work til then and forgot my camera!!!!!!


----------



## wtt :)

lepaskilf said:


> orry, will add on monday! In work til then and forgot my camera!!!!!!

:lol: that's fine. I just love doing my baby wearing research on here :D


----------



## JASMAK

I will have to take a pic. cute pics everyone


----------



## dougie

Showing off the Mam babywearing cover
Close carrier underneath :)

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_vlSiO1Gs-H0/TKc1lcPFlTI/AAAAAAAAAKc/plCTuTJHX_w/s1600/100_2847.JPG


----------



## wtt :)

^^ haha that is a cool picture! :thumbup:


----------



## lepaskilf

great pic dougie! I love the look on your LO's face - like what are you makiing me sit on mummy!


----------



## Zen_Jenn

Here's a pic of my 'new' carrier, I made a mei tai for my DH to wear, it has robots on the inside, but he still won't wear it most of the time :(

https://lh3.ggpht.com/_py3sF7WyZh0/TKe1luJpz6I/AAAAAAAAAgY/GjXlz5lvhdQ/s512/IMG_1865.JPG


----------



## lepaskilf

Zen_Jenn said:


> Here's a pic of my 'new' carrier, I made a mei tai for my DH to wear, it has robots on the inside, but he still won't wear it most of the time :(
> 
> https://lh3.ggpht.com/_py3sF7WyZh0/TKe1luJpz6I/AAAAAAAAAgY/GjXlz5lvhdQ/s512/IMG_1865.JPG

well done! it's fab!, tell your hubby to MAN UP :rofl:


----------



## wtt :)

lepaskilf said:


> Zen_Jenn said:
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my 'new' carrier, I made a mei tai for my DH to wear, it has robots on the inside, but he still won't wear it most of the time :(
> 
> https://lh3.ggpht.com/_py3sF7WyZh0/TKe1luJpz6I/AAAAAAAAAgY/GjXlz5lvhdQ/s512/IMG_1865.JPG
> 
> well done! it's fab!, tell your hubby to MAN UP :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: it looks very good! :thumbup:


----------



## AFC84

I'd love a robot print MT! Looks great :)


----------



## Zen_Jenn

Thanks ladies :D It's grey corduroy on the outside, and both Jackson and I love it. it's so comfy. DH definitely needs to man up, I think he's just lazy ;)


----------



## T-Bex

Bad photos of OH and I, but these are the only ones we have; she really doesn't like her carriers! And he'll *kill* me if he finds out I posted a picture of him!
 



Attached Files:







Camera pics-Gen Elect-July 001.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 12









Copy (2) of Bethan Amy Cara 036.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wtt :)

aww but baby wearing daddy looks so cute!


----------



## celine

wtt :) said:


> aww but baby wearing daddy looks so cute!

s true when my dh wears Gabriel he gets alot of looks (good ones)


----------



## dougie

my OH wont carry louie he always says hewill but hes a wuss


----------



## lepaskilf

My oh won't wear Tom either, unless it's the rucksack carrier or when Tom was young he would wear the mei tai and babybjorn on his front (I love seeing men with little babies on their front!) but he won't wear the MT or ergo on his back as he thinks they're dangerous and a faf to get on!


----------



## wtt :)

:lol: when the time comes, i guess i will pick the baby wearing gear out together with DH so i know he will like it too! :haha:


----------



## jessabella

I mentioned our sling to hubby last night..who thinks its such a cool thing..but when I said to him he will have to start using an unbrella for when he uses the sling..his face whent scruntchy..and was said...
"I STAND FIRM...I WILL NEVER USE AN UMBRELLA....and what makes you think Im using the sling either..Ill use the pram or hold her!"

and that was that:rofl:


----------



## wtt :)

jessabella said:


> I mentioned our sling to hubby last night..who thinks its such a cool thing..but when I said to him he will have to start using an unbrella for when he uses the sling..his face whent scruntchy..and was said...
> "I STAND FIRM...I WILL NEVER USE AN UMBRELLA....and what makes you think Im using the sling either..Ill use the pram or hold her!"
> 
> and that was that:rofl:

:rofl: his arms are gonna fall off holding her ;)


----------



## Heidi

I got my Beco Gemini in the post this morning so will post some photos later, i even got my DH to try it on and he loves it!:happydance:


----------



## wtt :)

Heidi said:


> I got my Beco Gemini in the post this morning so will post some photos later, i even got my DH to try it on and he loves it!:happydance:

That's great! :thumbup:


----------



## Jetters

jessabella said:


> I mentioned our sling to hubby last night..who thinks its such a cool thing..but when I said to him he will have to start using an unbrella for when he uses the sling..his face whent scruntchy..and was said...
> "I STAND FIRM...I WILL NEVER USE AN UMBRELLA....and what makes you think Im using the sling either..Ill use the pram or hold her!"
> 
> and that was that:rofl:

:rofl: Garry had a similar reaction when I was preggo.. saying he'd NEVER use it... fast forward to when K was here and his arms was killing and he agreed to try it on at home with a soft toy :haha: now he LOVES it and uses it 99% of the time- he hates the buggy!!


----------



## wtt :)

Jetters said:


> fast forward to when K was here and his arms was killing and *he agreed to try it on at home with a soft toy *:haha: now he LOVES it and uses it 99% of the time- he hates the buggy!!

do you have a picture of that? :rofl:


----------



## lucy_x

me babywearing :)
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1221.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 28


----------



## wtt :)

cute ^^ sleepy baby? :lol:


----------



## Jetters

wtt :) said:


> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> fast forward to when K was here and his arms was killing and *he agreed to try it on at home with a soft toy *:haha: now he LOVES it and uses it 99% of the time- he hates the buggy!!
> 
> do you have a picture of that? :rofl:Click to expand...

of course :rofl: although I did swear never to post it on "flumps and bumps" :dohh::haha:

he also practised with the nappies on the 'moocow' as well! and the bouncy chair... and the car seat... and the clothes... :rofl:


----------



## wtt :)

Jetters said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> fast forward to when K was here and his arms was killing and *he agreed to try it on at home with a soft toy *:haha: now he LOVES it and uses it 99% of the time- he hates the buggy!!
> 
> do you have a picture of that? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> of course :rofl: although I did swear never to post it on "flumps and bumps" :dohh::haha:
> 
> he also practised with the nappies on the 'moocow' as well! and the bouncy chair... and the car seat... and the clothes... :rofl:Click to expand...

flumps and bumps LOL

oh my... that must have looked so funny!! :rofl:


----------



## JASMAK

me and Kelana after our walk
 



Attached Files:







Kelana16.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## jessabella

cuteeee I cant wait


----------



## wtt :)

sweet! another sleepy baby! ^^


----------



## nicholatmn

It's a horrible photo... DH was hurrying getting ready and I wanted a photo lol

I just got a homemade Moby-D Wrap in the mail. And it's my first attempt at the kangaroo hold :)


----------



## JASMAK

nicholatmn said:


> It's a horrible photo... DH was hurrying getting ready and I wanted a photo lol
> 
> I just got a homemade Moby-D Wrap in the mail. And it's my first attempt at the kangaroo hold :)


OMGosh...so so so cute!!!


----------



## wtt :)

i agree soooo cute! with all the hair! :cloud9:


----------



## jessabella

OMG look at all that hair!! lovely!!


----------



## lucy_x

wtt :) said:


> cute ^^ sleepy baby? :lol:

yes! how did you guess :)...she had been asleep, but as soon as she saw the mirror her little head went up to look at herslef :)


----------



## Heidi

Our new Beco Gemini:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/dirrtynasty/SAM_1237.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/dirrtynasty/SAM_1210.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/dirrtynasty/SAM_1204.jpg​


----------



## wtt :)

lucy_x said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> cute ^^ sleepy baby? :lol:
> 
> yes! how did you guess :)...she had been asleep, but as soon as she saw the mirror her little head went up to look at herslef :)Click to expand...

:haha: just looked sleepy as in "just woke up".


----------



## wtt :)

Heidi said:


> Our new Beco Gemini:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/dirrtynasty/SAM_1237.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/dirrtynasty/SAM_1210.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/dirrtynasty/SAM_1204.jpg​

very cute! :cloud9:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

nicholatmn said:


> It's a horrible photo... DH was hurrying getting ready and I wanted a photo lol
> 
> I just got a homemade Moby-D Wrap in the mail. And it's my first attempt at the kangaroo hold :)

She looks so sweet, you should try having her higher up, because otherwise it's gonna KILL your back as she gets bigger! xxxx


----------



## nicholatmn

mummy2b17 said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> It's a horrible photo... DH was hurrying getting ready and I wanted a photo lol
> 
> I just got a homemade Moby-D Wrap in the mail. And it's my first attempt at the kangaroo hold :)
> 
> She looks so sweet, you should try having her higher up, because otherwise it's gonna KILL your back as she gets bigger! xxxxClick to expand...

We keep trying that, but she slides down! lol I can't figure it out!! 
It's good for breastfeeding her though! lol


----------



## Tiff

SO cute! :cloud9:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Try tying it tighter around your waist. I have big hips, so if i do it fairly tight around my waist it doesn't slip over my hips :D


----------



## AFC84

Cute pics ladies! I have a few new things...sorry for the size but I'm too lazy to resize from Facebook. 

Kindercarry:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs308.snc4/40728_436026995546_675230546_5256849_4533843_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs371.ash2/64992_436027140546_675230546_5256860_7027136_n.jpg

Linuschka Rosalia:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs365.ash2/64307_436027155546_675230546_5256862_7072251_n.jpg

SMT:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/P1010194.jpg

Must...not...buy...any...more! [for a few weeks at least] :lol:


----------



## wtt :)

...but they look cool! and baby looks comfy! :thumbup:


----------



## AFC84

Hehe this is true! Yep he loves it...and for anyone who may be interested, the Tettitett I posted a couple of pages back is now up for sale here :)


----------



## MissMamma

afc your pics are beautiful! and your tats are _really_ cool! :D


----------



## AFC84

Aww cheers...lots of finishing off to be done but it's just getting round to it :(


----------



## MissMamma

heehee tell me about it, its taken my OH 3 years to get one of sleeves finished and now he's "saving" the space left on his other arm for something special. he doesn't know what it is yet. its a very expensive hobby!

i've decided to wait to get mine done, i stupidly got one done when i was 15 and its put me off rushing into any decisions about tattoos for now!


----------



## jessabella

love the tats...I was working on my sleeve and then never got around to filling it in!! hahaha...good thing I didnt get the main outlining down as of yet!! 
I love the one carrier with the hood attatched..where did you get that one!! very cute!!


----------



## AFC84

MissMammaToBe said:


> heehee tell me about it, its taken my OH 3 years to get one of sleeves finished and now he's "saving" the space left on his other arm for something special. he doesn't know what it is yet. its a very expensive hobby!
> 
> i've decided to wait to get mine done, i stupidly got one done when i was 15 and its put me off rushing into any decisions about tattoos for now!

Hehe, very wise...my right arm got started about 5yrs ago, the left one probably 3-4, not too sure...I'm a piercer [well, SAHM these days!] so I've never really paid for mine, but customers always got priority so it was once in a blue moon I could actually get work done :( 

And yep plenty of time to make sure you know exactly what you want :) 



jessabella said:


> love the tats...I was working on my sleeve and then never got around to filling it in!! hahaha...good thing I didnt get the main outlining down as of yet!!
> I love the one carrier with the hood attatched..where did you get that one!! very cute!!

Thanks...ahh no, annoying isn't it! Some styles looks ok partially finished but others just looks weird...on my left arm I have outlines of half a flower and half a dragonfly, where we left part out because something else will overlap it eventually but it's really irritating getting asked about them all the time! 

The last one? It's from Simply Mei Tai...the top one has a flat hood as well but it is nice having a shaped one, very snuggly :) 

Had another new arrival :blush:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs782.snc4/66282_438149730546_675230546_5296565_4802141_n.jpg


----------



## jessabella

all of them are so cute..I only have my ring sling..dont know how I wll go until bub arrives..but I want ot try one like this one..the mai tai that is!! ut I dont know how I will feel with something wraped around me..i dont do well with things like that...but you neverk now right...hahaha

yeah its annoying when you start artwork and cant finsih..luckly I have the beginning parts finished so it looks like one complete piece but it is two pieces that will make up about five to go together to make a halfsleeve..if that maeks sense!!


----------



## aliss

^^^^^^^^^^^^ Love the doggie pictures. I could not cope with a stroller & my dog like I see some people do. It's crazy!!!!

Here's our Ergo again, right after a dog walk. LO hated it for about a month when he wasn't able to cope with so much stimulation by looking out but was too impatient to be covered. Glad to see we are back to BW
 



Attached Files:







piglet.jpg
File size: 90.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## jessabella

could I wear one of these type with a newborn..like from birth...I bought teh ringsling because I thought that was the one to get for newborns:shrug:


----------



## AFC84

Jessabella- I've not actually tried a ringsling, but they seem like they would be better with a smaller baby being one shouldered...think I'll just wait for my next LO! Do you have sling meets near you? That way you could try before you buy :thumbup:

Yep I know what you mean, my left arm is sort of like that, it's an oriental-inspired [more westernised with pastel colours] sleeve, or will be one day! :) 

I didn't get a mei tai until my LO was just coming up 4 months, but I have seen teeny babies with their legs "froggied" [sort of tucked up inside]...I reckon a wrap or RS would probably be cosier though when they're really little. I used a Sleepy Wrap from newborn and have just recently switched to wovens, it was sooo snuggly though, he loved it. Maybe someone more experienced will be along to advise :) 

Aliss- Awww, cute :) Yeah, me neither...I've done it a few times but it drives me mad! I've seen lots of people really rate Ergos, will have to try one at some point I reckon :)


----------



## binxyboo

Jessabella - I have used my Mei Tai on Daniel since he was about 2 weeks old.
There is a pic of him in it at about that age on this very thread, but as I am too lazy to find what page it is on (as I'm sure you are too), I shall just repost the pic if no-one minds.

I think he is about 4 weeks old in this pic. I folded the top bit down so he could be seen ijn the pic, but at that age, I tended to have the top bit folded up to protect his head a bit more. His feet are 'froggied-up' inside the mei tai. He used to just go to sleep!!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs178.snc4/38216_411140786454_646376454_4894759_353306_n.jpg


----------



## Blob

Thought i'd add one :) seems that this girly loooves slings :wohoo:

My Mei Tai is too short for Rosalie her head just falls back...new one i think :)
 



Attached Files:







002 - Copy.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 36


----------



## AFC84

Absolutely adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## aliss

AFC84 said:


> Aliss- Awww, cute :) Yeah, me neither...I've done it a few times but it drives me mad! I've seen lots of people really rate Ergos, will have to try one at some point I reckon :)

Thanks! I've got quite a few slings and find the ergo is the best for the long walks or days. We went on vacation recently and I carried LO for 7-9 hours each day and the ergo was the only shoulderpads that didn't hurt


----------



## AFC84

aliss said:


> AFC84 said:
> 
> 
> Aliss- Awww, cute :) Yeah, me neither...I've done it a few times but it drives me mad! I've seen lots of people really rate Ergos, will have to try one at some point I reckon :)
> 
> Thanks! I've got quite a few slings and find the ergo is the best for the long walks or days. We went on vacation recently and I carried LO for 7-9 hours each day and the ergo was the only shoulderpads that didn't hurtClick to expand...

Ahh nice :) What else do you have, for comparison? My SMT is really padded on the shoulders, just a little long in the body to get LO high enough in back carries at the moment so I think it'll get more use [and hopefully be nice and comfy] when he's older. But I think a SSC would be useful once I get another car and go for muddy dog walks etc. This BW business is far too addictive! :lol:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

That is so cute :cloud9:


----------



## wtt :)

Blob said:


> Thought i'd add one :) seems that this girly loooves slings :wohoo:
> 
> My Mei Tai is too short for Rosalie her head just falls back...new one i think :)

sweet! Does your OH know you put this up on a forum? :haha:


----------



## aliss

AFC84 said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFC84 said:
> 
> 
> Aliss- Awww, cute :) Yeah, me neither...I've done it a few times but it drives me mad! I've seen lots of people really rate Ergos, will have to try one at some point I reckon :)
> 
> Thanks! I've got quite a few slings and find the ergo is the best for the long walks or days. We went on vacation recently and I carried LO for 7-9 hours each day and the ergo was the only shoulderpads that didn't hurtClick to expand...
> 
> Ahh nice :) What else do you have, for comparison? My SMT is really padded on the shoulders, just a little long in the body to get LO high enough in back carries at the moment so I think it'll get more use [and hopefully be nice and comfy] when he's older. But I think a SSC would be useful once I get another car and go for muddy dog walks etc. This BW business is far too addictive! :lol:Click to expand...

I have the ergo, then a baby bjorn active (hate it), a hot sling (nice but it's a bit too small for us), and a sway (only goes up to 15lb but was perfect for newborn). I'm currently debating between a ring sling & a mei tai (you can never have too many)

Yes, sooo addictive. Have you seen thebabywearer.com ? It's insane. 

We're Canadian and I'm looking at purchasing an Amautik which is a traditional Inuit carrier, for the snowy months ahead.https://1.bp.blogspot.com/__8h1UNYygwI/Sth8zPwih0I/AAAAAAAAAEs/FmG1CJOpoys/s320/outside.JPG


----------



## xerinx

Please excuse the state of me but heres logan in my ellaroo wrap :D - 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs416.ash2/69454_1558992169389_1072823694_31617075_5591486_n.jpg

And with our poncho!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs148.ash2/40720_1558995089462_1072823694_31617086_7738446_n.jpg


----------



## Kota

love the poncho shot! he looks so cosy and warm!


----------



## lynnikins

i want an ellaroo wrap lol


----------



## lepaskilf

just looked at an amautik online! FAB!!!! I soo want one lol!!


----------



## AFC84

aliss said:


> AFC84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFC84 said:
> 
> 
> Aliss- Awww, cute :) Yeah, me neither...I've done it a few times but it drives me mad! I've seen lots of people really rate Ergos, will have to try one at some point I reckon :)
> 
> Thanks! I've got quite a few slings and find the ergo is the best for the long walks or days. We went on vacation recently and I carried LO for 7-9 hours each day and the ergo was the only shoulderpads that didn't hurtClick to expand...
> 
> Ahh nice :) What else do you have, for comparison? My SMT is really padded on the shoulders, just a little long in the body to get LO high enough in back carries at the moment so I think it'll get more use [and hopefully be nice and comfy] when he's older. But I think a SSC would be useful once I get another car and go for muddy dog walks etc. This BW business is far too addictive! :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> I have the ergo, then a baby bjorn active (hate it), a hot sling (nice but it's a bit too small for us), and a sway (only goes up to 15lb but was perfect for newborn). I'm currently debating between a ring sling & a mei tai (you can never have too many)
> 
> Yes, sooo addictive. Have you seen thebabywearer.com ? It's insane.
> 
> We're Canadian and I'm looking at purchasing an Amautik which is a traditional Inuit carrier, for the snowy months ahead.https://1.bp.blogspot.com/__8h1UNYygwI/Sth8zPwih0I/AAAAAAAAAEs/FmG1CJOpoys/s320/outside.JPGClick to expand...

Aha cool:) I reckon a mei tai would be more versatile and better with an older baby for longer periods than a RS...but then the RS look good for chucking on quickly for little jobs round the house etc. I just use an ebay cheapie MT at the moment for doing cleaning round the house so I don't damage something better.

Ahh yeah I'm well addicted to TBW! Just bought my second wrap this month from the forum there, ooops...[Zara Lemongrass]. Can't wait til it arrives!

Not seen an Amautik before, but wow! They look so snuggly :) 

Cute pics Erin, might have to get a poncho at some point.


----------



## xerinx

Thanks ladies :D

The poncho is fab... and a bargain! £15 from h&m!!


----------



## MissMamma

okay i _need_ one of those amautik coat things!
where can i get one?


----------



## aliss

MissMammaToBe said:


> okay i _need_ one of those amautik coat things!
> where can i get one?

They are minimum $500 but if you are still interested let me know and I'll point you to some places! They also come with real fox fur so not sure if people might be offended by that. They are traditional and made in the Arctic here.


----------



## MissMamma

oh my...thats a LOT of money, but maybe i could start saving now, and have enough for one in a year or twos time!
i'm a veggie too tho so tbh the fox fur isn't a major selling point for me!lol
ah well...maybe i'll invent something similar!


----------



## aliss

MissMammaToBe said:


> oh my...thats a LOT of money, but maybe i could start saving now, and have enough for one in a year or twos time!
> i'm a veggie too tho so tbh the fox fur isn't a major selling point for me!lol
> ah well...maybe i'll invent something similar!

Have you checked TheBabyWearer.com ? I think they might have some alternatives. If you sign up on the forum (you need to register to view) there is an Amauti forum with about 7,000 posts alone! lol! They might have an alternative.


----------



## aliss

Looks like this one has them without fur
https://www.amautibaby.com/welcome/Home.html


----------



## jessabella

am I the only one affraid to wear my baby on my back :blush:
I only want her in the front or side! maybe I will feel different when she is older!! It freaks me out ! Dont know why :shrug:

HOWEVER...I love the design of these coat thingies..very clever and seem so easy to use!


----------



## aliss

Daddy on day 2. Of course, we did not realize there are much better carriers for a 2 day old!!!! LOL!! Now we know better for next time
 



Attached Files:







Day1.jpg
File size: 57 KB
Views: 23


----------



## nicholatmn

aliss said:


> Daddy on day 2. Of course, we did not realize there are much better carriers for a 2 day old!!!! LOL!! Now we know better for next time

Awwww! lol :)


----------



## aliss

Thanks nicolatmn!! :)

And today I bought a Moby for $40 from the apartment across the road! I was going to drive 1.5 hours to buy one new, LOL, until I saw this on craigslist!
 



Attached Files:







moby.jpg
File size: 102 KB
Views: 14


----------



## nicholatmn

aliss said:


> Thanks nicolatmn!! :)
> 
> And today I bought a Moby for $40 from the apartment across the road! I was going to drive 1.5 hours to buy one new, LOL, until I saw this on craigslist!

I like that color :) I have a black one and that hold is the only one we can really do since Aeri wont cooperate lol
Have you tried the other holds?


----------



## aliss

nicholatmn said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Thanks nicolatmn!! :)
> 
> And today I bought a Moby for $40 from the apartment across the road! I was going to drive 1.5 hours to buy one new, LOL, until I saw this on craigslist!
> 
> I like that color :) I have a black one and that hold is the only one we can really do since Aeri wont cooperate lol
> Have you tried the other holds?Click to expand...

Nope not yet! What other holds do you use? Aha I just checked your spoiler and saw your munchkin! The black one looks great!


----------



## nicholatmn

aliss said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Thanks nicolatmn!! :)
> 
> And today I bought a Moby for $40 from the apartment across the road! I was going to drive 1.5 hours to buy one new, LOL, until I saw this on craigslist!
> 
> I like that color :) I have a black one and that hold is the only one we can really do since Aeri wont cooperate lol
> Have you tried the other holds?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope not yet! What other holds do you use? Aha I just checked your spoiler and saw your munchkin! The black one looks great!Click to expand...

That's the only one. Aeri wont let me do any others. She'll scream. :lol: So we do that one, or lower it so I can BF her. 
And thank you :) That carrier in the spoiler is a baby bjourn though. I have the wrap photo somewhere a couple pages earlier in this thread though :D


----------



## JASMAK

the moby looks nice. i use a kelty.


----------



## jj-rabbit

Hi all, ahh i'm loving everyone baby wearing. How addictive is it, i started off with the Baba Sling as i'd been bought it but i could never get to grips with it so i bought a ring sling, then i got a Baby Bjorn and today my Mei Tai arrived :happydance: I love all my slings and use different ones depending on what were doing. Here are a few pics, will put some on of my Mei Tai when i've taken some, tried it out today and its sooo comfy, even made biscuits with Chase asleep in it :thumbup:

So here is hubby with Chase in the Baby Bjorn
https://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k13/henrymoorcroft/299.jpg

This is the first time we used our sling (Chase was 5weeks)
https://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k13/henrymoorcroft/DSC00427.jpg

He fell asleep so i moved him to lying down (excuse mess in background, decorating!)
https://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k13/henrymoorcroft/DSC00430.jpg

Ring Sling again, Chase was 4 1/2 months here
https://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k13/henrymoorcroft/DSC01362.jpg

Me with Chase in Baby Bjorn 
https://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k13/henrymoorcroft/chasebb.jpg

Wow think i went a bit picture happy x


----------



## aliss

Those are gorgous JJ, but nothing beats the 5 weeks all snuggled in there! I'm sure he loved his 2nd womb


----------



## jj-rabbit

My sling was a god send as he was so clingy but i never realised how much i'd love wearing him. Love your sig pic so cute!


----------



## aliss

Thanks!

I have a clingy baby too. Strollers just don't work for us with kangaroo clingy babies!


----------



## Stiina

BWing jacket!

I just cut a slit in the back of an old barn fleece jacket I had. Here we are outside watching some beginners ride my horse. 

It's awesome!!!
 



Attached Files:







34695_10150272707965577_708530576_14810611_2651443_n.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## nicholatmn

Stiina said:


> BWing jacket!
> 
> I just cut a slit in the back of an old barn fleece jacket I had. Here we are outside watching some beginners ride my horse.
> 
> It's awesome!!!

That's a great idea! Looks great :D


----------



## aliss

Daddy + Moby (and teething lol)
 



Attached Files:







dad.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## wtt :)

:cloud9: ^^


----------



## nicholatmn

Awwwwwwwww!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Tessa

Stiina said:


> BWing jacket!
> 
> I just cut a slit in the back of an old barn fleece jacket I had. Here we are outside watching some beginners ride my horse.
> 
> It's awesome!!!

Great idea... but how does LO not fall through? :shrug:
Is LO straped in some how under the fleece?


----------



## binxyboo

Out for a walk in Yorkshire earlier today.
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs446.ash2/71951_440430546454_646376454_5538967_3423578_n.jpg


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Oh that is SO cute!! :cloud9:


----------



## dougie

^^ gorgeous!


----------



## louandivy

I love these they are all so cute! 

Daddy and Ivy:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v227/Bitethepeach/024.jpg


----------



## jessabella

awwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Hehe, Lucas has that snowsuit, I always put him in it when I'm wearing him for the cute factor :haha:


----------



## aliss

binxyboo said:


> Out for a walk in Yorkshire earlier today.
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs446.ash2/71951_440430546454_646376454_5538967_3423578_n.jpg

That is SO beautiful, LO is so happy to be gazing at mama :cloud9:


----------



## aliss

louandivy said:


> I love these they are all so cute!
> 
> Daddy and Ivy:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v227/Bitethepeach/024.jpg

Is there nothing more beautiful than a daddy and LO snuggled like that? Eeeek, so cute. Love it.:cloud9:


----------



## nervouspains

I love them!! They all look soooooooo cute!! xx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

my best friend Teesha Lyirk and I



Lyrik and I at the pumpkin patch:)


----------



## Tessa

All sooo cute!! I could look at this tread all day! :)


----------



## wtt :)

Hi ladies, what would you recommend for climates that are hot and humid for the majority of the year? Which carriers are less hot during the summer?


----------



## Kaites

A woven wrap can be a light, breatheable option. That's what I used on the hot, humid days this past summer and it worked pretty well- good sun protection for LO too :thumbup:


----------



## xerinx

I would suggest a bali breeze from wrapsody. they are lighter than a woven wrap and gorgeous!!!


----------



## wtt :)

Kaites said:


> A woven wrap can be a light, breatheable option. That's what I used on the hot, humid days this past summer and it worked pretty well- good sun protection for LO too :thumbup:

Thank you! Any specific woven wrap or do you mean something like a moby wrap? Are they machine washable too? :haha:


----------



## wtt :)

xerinx said:


> I would suggest a bali breeze from wrapsody. they are lighter than a woven wrap and gorgeous!!!

They do look very light and cool too! :thumbup: Thank you :)


----------



## dougie

i only put the washing out...
 



Attached Files:







Photo 52.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## louandivy

dougie said:


> i only put the washing out...

SO CUTE! I love these, gotta whip out the ergo more often


----------



## nicholatmn

dougie said:


> i only put the washing out...

Awww! :cloud9:

I want one of those carriers. They look nice!


----------



## dougie

i prefer it to my mei tai (which is a shame, because i wouldnt have bothered if I knew i was getting the ergo :() its easy to get on and super comfy!


----------



## Kaites

wtt :) said:


> Kaites said:
> 
> 
> A woven wrap can be a light, breatheable option. That's what I used on the hot, humid days this past summer and it worked pretty well- good sun protection for LO too :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you! Any specific woven wrap or do you mean something like a moby wrap? Are they machine washable too? :haha:Click to expand...

No specific woven wrap brand (I made mine using non-stretchy material so that's what I use) but I would avoid a Moby or any other stretchy wrap since they tend to be heavier weight material (since they stretch, they are a heavy weight jersey and hotter). Usually they are machine washable too :thumbup:


----------



## lepaskilf

Finally!! Tom in his ergo..... it was actually quite difficult to take!!

[IMG]https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii206/tcu44a/tom/IMG_0013.jpg[/IMG]

https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii206/tcu44a/tom/IMG_0011.jpg

he's just woken up and wondering what on earth are you doing mummy!!!

https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii206/tcu44a/tom/IMG_0010-1.jpg


----------



## lepaskilf

this one was taken in july i think!

[IMG]https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii206/tcu44a/tom/IMGP0161.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## AFC84

wtt :) said:


> Hi ladies, what would you recommend for climates that are hot and humid for the majority of the year? Which carriers are less hot during the summer?

Not sure if they are any good as I've never seen one, but I've heard of solarweave mei tais...might be worth looking into? 

Cute pics Lepaskilf :)


----------



## Stiina

Tessa said:


> Stiina said:
> 
> 
> BWing jacket!
> 
> I just cut a slit in the back of an old barn fleece jacket I had. Here we are outside watching some beginners ride my horse.
> 
> It's awesome!!!
> 
> Great idea... but how does LO not fall through? :shrug:
> Is LO straped in some how under the fleece?Click to expand...

tee hee, yes! Sorry I should have specified! He's in a homemade wrap underneath the coat. :thumbup:


As for "cooler" wraps, I would recommend a light wrap like the other ladies said, or a Mei Tai or similar carrier. The Mei Tais have the baby sitting a little bit "looser" on you than a wrap/sling etc.
But, I found that once I had one carrier, I had to try them all. :rofl:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Ella in her bush baby cocoon
https://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx290/ellabump/Elayna/4bc98bc8.jpg

https://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx290/ellabump/Elayna/69331_436809992723_576772723_5454787_1009133_n.jpg


----------



## wtt :)

Stiina said:


> As for "cooler" wraps, I would recommend a light wrap like the other ladies said, or a Mei Tai or similar carrier. The Mei Tais have the baby sitting a little bit "looser" on you than a wrap/sling etc.
> But, I found that *once I had one carrier, I had to try them all*. :rofl:

lol uh oh :haha: I might end up doing that. Thanks for all the suggestions. I will most likely go with a Mei Tai but we will see what DH feel comfy with as well :thumbup: :D


----------



## lepaskilf

~RedLily~ said:


> Ella in her bush baby cocoon
> https://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx290/ellabump/Elayna/4bc98bc8.jpg
> 
> https://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx290/ellabump/Elayna/69331_436809992723_576772723_5454787_1009133_n.jpg

she looks soo cute, I had this cocoon once, loved it!


----------



## dougie

papa wearing lou in the ergo with the mam cover on :)
how cute is he when hes asleep!!
 



Attached Files:







100_3035.jpg
File size: 61.1 KB
Views: 16









100_3059.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wtt :)

^^ :cloud9:


----------



## lepaskilf

dougie said:


> papa wearing lou in the ergo with the mam cover on :)
> how cute is he when hes asleep!!

Is the cover waterproof?


----------



## dougie

yeah it is its fab :)


----------



## Stiina

MTs are pretty daddy-friendly too. :thumbup:


----------



## louandivy

Ivy in her Ergo looking a little...disconcerted.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v227/Bitethepeach/uk018.jpg


----------



## nicholatmn

louandivy said:


> Ivy in her Ergo looking a little...disconcerted.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v227/Bitethepeach/uk018.jpg

:haha: Awwwwwww :)


----------



## aliss

^^He's not sure, or fascinated by the camera light :haha:

Lots of Ergos lately. Here's yesterday's doggie walk. I wear OH's huge jacket overtop to keep us warm.
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 54 KB
Views: 21


----------



## wtt :)

Both pictures are so cute! ^^


----------



## lepaskilf

This is Tom nice and cosy in his ergo:

[IMG]https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii206/tcu44a/IMG_0227.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SpelmanMommy

my OH babywearing!! 
https://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g358/SpelmanMommy/babywearing.jpg


----------



## aliss

lepaskilf said:


> This is Tom nice and cosy in his ergo:
> 
> [IMG]https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii206/tcu44a/IMG_0227.jpg[/IMG]

Where did you get that cover?!?!?!? I want one!!!

And OH + Moby = gorgeous.


----------



## JellyBeann

Awww...I really need to get some more pictures of us babywearing! I love all of these pics, just gorgeous!! x


----------



## wtt :)

SpelmanMommy said:


> my OH babywearing!!
> https://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g358/SpelmanMommy/babywearing.jpg

aww :cloud9:


----------



## nicholatmn

SpelmanMommy said:


> my OH babywearing!!
> https://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g358/SpelmanMommy/babywearing.jpg

OMG! DH said moby wraps aren't for men. I should show him this photo because your guy is rocking it! :)


----------



## celine

babywearing daddies totally rock!


----------



## nicholatmn

celine said:


> babywearing daddies totally rock!

DH will only wear a baby bjourn :haha:


----------



## SpelmanMommy

nicholatmn said:


> SpelmanMommy said:
> 
> 
> my OH babywearing!!
> https://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g358/SpelmanMommy/babywearing.jpg
> 
> OMG! DH said moby wraps aren't for men. I should show him this photo because your guy is rocking it! :)Click to expand...

thanks!! he loves it and doesnt think its fair for me to get ALL the closeness with our LO! :thumbup:


----------



## lepaskilf

aliss said:


> lepaskilf said:
> 
> 
> This is Tom nice and cosy in his ergo:
> 
> [IMG]https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii206/tcu44a/IMG_0227.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Where did you get that cover?!?!?!? I want one!!!
> 
> And OH + Moby = gorgeous.Click to expand...

Do you mean the cover over his head? It's just the sleep hood, part of the ergo!

Or his snowsuit? It's made by Columbia from Cotswolds x


----------



## aliss

lepaskilf said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lepaskilf said:
> 
> 
> This is Tom nice and cosy in his ergo:
> 
> [IMG]https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii206/tcu44a/IMG_0227.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Where did you get that cover?!?!?!? I want one!!!
> 
> And OH + Moby = gorgeous.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean the cover over his head? It's just the sleep hood, part of the ergo!
> 
> Or his snowsuit? It's made by Columbia from Cotswolds xClick to expand...

I see it's a suit oh ok. Thanks, I'll check it out. We have Columbia here but not that store, I'm sure I'll find it. Looks great!


----------



## lepaskilf

yeah very warm, got duckdown inner!


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna in her moby at 4 weeks. It was a life saver for her acid reflux!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs496.ash2/76938_10150103999115921_590700920_7871137_7661978_n.jpg

& she looks SO uncomfortable in this position, but I guess not since she falls asleep lol

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs478.ash2/75124_10150103999305921_590700920_7871143_2033269_n.jpg


----------



## wtt :)

aww what an angel!


----------



## AFC84

SpelmanMommy said:


> my OH babywearing!!
> https://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g358/SpelmanMommy/babywearing.jpg

:cloud9:

Wish my OH would BW :growlmad:
He actually said he thinks only "weird/gay looking" men BW...I should show him this pic! Bloody cheek. 

Cute pics mrs.stokes :)

My new Grisefanten:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/P1010407.jpg

Also got Zara Lemongrass recently....I LOVE it...but no pics yet. Also waiting for a Kleinsmekker and Didy Kobalt Rouge in the post :blush:


----------



## aliss

AFC84 said:


> SpelmanMommy said:
> 
> 
> my OH babywearing!!
> https://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g358/SpelmanMommy/babywearing.jpg
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> Wish my OH would BW :growlmad:
> He actually said he thinks only "weird/gay looking" men BW...I should show him this pic! Bloody cheek.
> 
> Cute pics mrs.stokes :)
> 
> My new Grisefanten:
> [apparently Photobucket isn't working properly as usual...]
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/P1010407.jpg
> 
> Also got Zara Lemongrass recently....I LOVE it...but no pics yet. Also waiting for a Kleinsmekker and Didy Kobalt Rouge in the post :blush:Click to expand...

Aww :( My OH *loves* the Moby but he only wears it inside (too bouncy for him). He wears teh Bjorn outside (dunno what the man obsession with a Bjorn is).

Love this new one!!! Do you buy all yours used or new? I've started buying mine used because I bought the Ergo new and my obsession is getting $$$$


----------



## AFC84

aliss said:


> Aww :( My OH *loves* the Moby but he only wears it inside (too bouncy for him). He wears teh Bjorn outside (dunno what the man obsession with a Bjorn is).
> 
> Love this new one!!! Do you buy all yours used or new? I've started buying mine used because I bought the Ergo new and my obsession is getting $$$$

Yeah it's weird, mine wore a BB once...was hoping I could get him to wear a SSC of some kind after him saying he'd only use "the one with the clips"...we shall see. I'm thinking I need one for the wet weather anyway :lol:

Thanks, I've not had chance to get any proper use out of it yet as I had a knee op a few weeks ago and still on crutches. Seems really comfy though :) This was from NM...the other new ones are from TBW though. Not had any new yet...was surprised at first how well they seem to hold their value though!


----------



## louandivy

ohh AFC i love it! got any recommendations? You seem like a bit of a pro! Got an ergo and moby already.


----------



## AFC84

Thanks! Hehe definitely not a pro, but I am getting extremely addicted it has to be said! I can only wrap a couple of different ways at the mo, loads more to learn ;)

I just had a Sleepy Wrap [pretty much the same as Moby] til my LO was about 4 months...then I got a Mei Tai. I've got an ebay cheapie which is pretty small with short straps which I keep in the car/changing bag for "emergencies", a Simply Mei Tai which has deliciously padded straps and soooo comfy but I must admit I am a bit scared to use it often because it seems so special! :lol: 

I just sold a Kindercarry which I loved for some reasons [nice padded waist, wide straps, fabric was perfect] but I'm really preferring cord straps. I'm on the quest to find something really perfect for us, so I can see there will be a bit of buying and selling going on! I also have a Tettitett which I think are pretty fab...not cord but I found this a lot easier to get a good knot with than the KC, really comfy. Selling it as it's just a bit too pretty for us! 

I've not tried anything like an Ergo yet, the idea of buckles used to really put me off, but I hear they're really good and I'm getting curious now :lol: 

I reckon though as your LO gets bigger then a woven wrap would be a really good buy...most aren't too cheap but they're so supportive. Basically I usually use a MT for doing things round the house, short trips to town where I'm likely to put LO in and out a few times [stopping for lunch etc, in and out the car] and wraps for long walks or getting LO to sleep if he's being difficult. Hope that helps a bit! :)


----------



## Jetters

Afc- how funky are you! Yummy mummy arama!

Tell your OH G loves babywearing... he says women fall at his feet, and it's bloody true- even when i'm there :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## AFC84

Aww cheers haha! 

It really is true....when he had the BB on so many women were just staring and smiling! :lol:


----------



## trumpetbum

Sibling babywearing. I'm not keen on the babasling so my dds asked me to adjust it for them. :lol:
 



Attached Files:







163640_1772332749328_1269564806_31969196_5198139_n.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 21









167516_1772331109287_1269564806_31969187_5951468_n.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 22









167880_1772333029335_1269564806_31969198_1168009_n.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## louandivy

awww trumpetbum that is too sweet!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Oooh my gosh, that's possibly the cutest thing I've ever seen :cloud9:


----------



## AFC84

Awww adorable :cloud9:


----------



## trumpetbum

Got to start 'em young :lol:


----------



## fluffpuffin

Isla in her Ergo the other day :cloud9:
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu237/fluffypuffin82/083.jpg


----------



## louandivy

ahhhh fluffpuffin we have the same Ergo, lovely photo!


----------



## henny

Me baby wearing :) He is 1yrs old tom :shock:
 



Attached Files:







russ 827.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 26


----------



## henny

Fluffpuffin- Isla looks so comfortable in the ergo :)


----------



## fluffpuffin

louandivy said:


> ahhhh fluffpuffin we have the same Ergo, lovely photo!

thanks :)

just noticed, you're also from Bristol. :) I'm in Brislington. where do u live?


----------



## fluffpuffin

henny said:


> Fluffpuffin- Isla looks so comfortable in the ergo :)

thanks :) she loves it. It puts her to sleep really well too!


----------



## louandivy

fluffpuffin said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> ahhhh fluffpuffin we have the same Ergo, lovely photo!
> 
> thanks :)
> 
> just noticed, you're also from Bristol. :) I'm in Brislington. where do u live?Click to expand...

I'm in Montpelier! Is Brislington near Southville?


----------



## fluffpuffin

louandivy said:


> fluffpuffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> ahhhh fluffpuffin we have the same Ergo, lovely photo!
> 
> thanks :)
> 
> just noticed, you're also from Bristol. :) I'm in Brislington. where do u live?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Montpelier! Is Brislington near Southville?Click to expand...

no, not really - it's South Bristol. other side of town from where you are.


----------



## NuKe

in the mei tai! just sold it to arcanegirl though, ive made my own! :happydance: pics of my project to follow! *please excuse the stupid look on my face, i thought id angled the camera so i wasnt in the pic!* :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







166154_480075971996_511946996_6417853_730652_n.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## aliss

My SPOC (simple piece of cloth). I rarely use it but it works on occasion inside the house.

Wow, look forward to a homemade Mei Tei Nuke :)

fluffpuffin~ She looks sooo cozy :) I'm sure you've heard that line a lot in the cold weather, I get it often!
 



Attached Files:







hip carry.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jessabella

omg I can finally join this post!!
 



Attached Files:







babywearing 1.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## aliss

jessabella said:


> omg I can finally join this post!!

Welcome :flower: Lovely to see a little newborn all cozy'd up! My eyes are struggling... is that an Ergo, rose & rebellion, or something else?


----------



## Neateye

@ jessabella: Congratulations! Your wee girl is adorable :)

Loving your carrier... Could you tell us what its called please? Your wee one looks so comfy in there, all snuggled up :baby:


----------



## louandivy

jessabella your LO looks soooooo snug, what a nice photo :)


----------



## wtt :)

Congratulations jessabella! Your little girl looks adorable all snuggled up in there :cloud9:


----------



## AFC84

That looks really pretty Aliss. Awww Jessabella! So cute :)

Hmmm what have I got since I posted last...

A little action pic...

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs560.ash2/148263_473215655546_675230546_5828736_5000212_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1355.snc4/162708_473215630546_675230546_5828735_8276099_n.jpg

https://l9.sphotos.l3.fbcdn.net/hphotos-l3-snc6/hs021.snc6/165105_473213725546_675230546_5828710_3708246_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs733.ash1/162776_473215705546_675230546_5828739_3298567_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs413.snc4/47651_473258385546_675230546_5829286_426077_n.jpg

:)


----------



## wtt :)

wow look at those ocean blue/green eyes! Beautiful! What type of carrier is that in the last picture?


----------



## AFC84

Eeek sorry for massive size, they're just copied from facebook. Thanks wtt...it's a Kanga X, LOVE it :)


----------



## wtt :)

Thanks! It looks very comfy!


----------



## fluffpuffin

afc84 - love your pictures. some gorgeous slings there :)

aliss - yes, I get that comment all the time. she loves it in her ergo. she wasn't that keen on the moby. I think she's in a comfier position in the ergo. love your hommade sling btw :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies, just wanted to show off the wonderful Canadian invention that is the M Coat https://www.themcoat.com/ - Maternity, Mama (for baby wearing) and Myself (without insert). Here is a photo of me baby wearing at -20'C!

Edit: forgot to mention, Zoëlle is in an Ergo.
 



Attached Files:







M coat.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## fluffpuffin

wow - fabulous junebug :thumbup: wish we had that in the UK.


----------



## aliss

Junebug_CJ said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to show off the wonderful Canadian invention that is the M Coat https://www.themcoat.com/ - Maternity, Mama (for baby wearing) and Myself (without insert). Here is a photo of me baby wearing at -20'C!
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention, Zoëlle is in an Ergo.

THANK YOU!!! :) Have been looking for a local BW coat!! We just put our condo for sale for our move to St Jean so I really need to get on the ball finding a coat appropriate for the east coast!

Ahh Zoëlle is so big now! Amazing.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

No problem hun! I love it and you can get it in any of 10 different colours!


----------



## aliss

Junebug_CJ said:


> No problem hun! I love it and you can get it in any of 10 different colours!

There's a store about an hour from me (lol the only retailer here in BC) that has it on sale for $287, but I really need one with back carry :(


----------



## louandivy

Ivy looking a bit grumpy and sleepy at home and then half an hour later fast asleep while we enjoy our coffees!

https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/001-3.jpg

https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/004-2.jpg


----------



## jessabella

aliss said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> omg I can finally join this post!!
> 
> Welcome :flower: Lovely to see a little newborn all cozy'd up! My eyes are struggling... is that an Ergo, rose & rebellion, or something else?Click to expand...

Thanks ladies...she lovs loves loves beign carried..I think my Buggaboo pram will be jelous..

To answer you all it is a Connecta mai tei...I love it..
I want another one or one with straps to tie next..two or three is bette than one right..hahahaha:blush:

Ill post a better photo!
 



Attached Files:







babywearing 3.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 17









babywearing.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## jessabella

AFC84 said:


> That looks really pretty Aliss. Awww Jessabella! So cute :)
> 
> Hmmm what have I got since I posted last...
> 
> A little action pic...
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs560.ash2/148263_473215655546_675230546_5828736_5000212_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1355.snc4/162708_473215630546_675230546_5828735_8276099_n.jpg
> 
> https://l9.sphotos.l3.fbcdn.net/hphotos-l3-snc6/hs021.snc6/165105_473213725546_675230546_5828710_3708246_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs733.ash1/162776_473215705546_675230546_5828739_3298567_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs413.snc4/47651_473258385546_675230546_5829286_426077_n.jpg
> 
> :)



IM IN LOVE WITH THE OWLS...go on..you know want ot sell it to me..:haha:


----------



## AFC84

Thanks Fluffpuffin!



Junebug_CJ said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to show off the wonderful Canadian invention that is the M Coat https://www.themcoat.com/ - Maternity, Mama (for baby wearing) and Myself (without insert). Here is a photo of me baby wearing at -20'C!
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention, Zoëlle is in an Ergo.

Wow, those are gorgeous! I just got a MaM two way deluxe which is really handy, but yours looks sooo snuggly :)

Louandivy...adorable pics, babywearing daddies are the best!



jessabella said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> omg I can finally join this post!!
> 
> Welcome :flower: Lovely to see a little newborn all cozy'd up! My eyes are struggling... is that an Ergo, rose & rebellion, or something else?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ladies...she lovs loves loves beign carried..I think my Buggaboo pram will be jelous..
> 
> To answer you all it is a Connecta mai tei...I love it..
> *I want another one or one with straps to tie next..two or three is bette than one right..hahahaha*
> 
> Ill post a better photo!Click to expand...

Always ;)


----------



## AFC84

jessabella said:


> IM IN LOVE WITH THE OWLS...go on..you know want ot sell it to me..:haha:

If [ok when :lol:] I get something else with the same print then you have dibs! I wanted it for soooo long...but I'd love a Kinderpack and you can get those with this print too.


----------



## xerinx

I have a nappy in that owl print :D


----------



## AFC84

Oooh what is it?


----------



## xerinx

Its a holdens landing (fitted)

Been sat in my cupboard for months as was too small for lil man when i got it :dohh: Im thinking of saving it for the next one as its soooo cute!!


----------



## dougie

i have an issy in that print, but it is green! its so lovely in purple!


----------



## jessabella

jelous... i have nothing with owls:cry:


----------



## dougie

ooh were a little obsessed with owls in this household!


----------



## AFC84

xerinx said:


> Its a holdens landing (fitted)
> 
> Been sat in my cupboard for months as was too small for lil man when i got it :dohh: Im thinking of saving it for the next one as its soooo cute!!

Aww rubbish. How small is it? :blush:



dougie said:


> i have an issy in that print, but it is green! its so lovely in purple!

Oooh cool, can I have dibs if you ever fancy selling please? :)


----------



## AFC84

dougie said:


> ooh were a little obsessed with owls in this household!

Hehe I am quite partial to an owl here and there :haha:
Only got the Hooty Booty Bambootys so far, oh and a WNOS. Also loving hedgehog prints, none here as yet though :(


----------



## xerinx

Its a medium but a small medium if that makes sense!

Its bigger than my newborn/small stash (yes im well prepared for the next one!!) but smaller than my mediums.


----------



## AFC84

Ahh too small for us as well then :( Hehe hope you get your BFP soon! :D


----------



## veganmum2be

hi girls :hi: not posted here before :wacko:

heres a few pics of me wearing frank.

first one in my dino dudes mei tai, but i hadn't tied it right in that picture i got it yesterday and got a bit over excited and tried to put it on straight away just from memory. but i love it!

and the others are a wilkinet carrier which i do love but i find it cuts into my sides a bit but if i loosen it he drops, so got a bit fed up of it for now!

:D some lovely pics, 
afc, you are stunning! and have some gorgeous carriers :shock: :)

x
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 36









007bb.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 24









164532_128518420545320_100001614889499_187783_6826027_n.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 35


----------



## lepaskilf

i love this thread! Wondered where it went for a while! I must add more


----------



## aliss

An old favourite of mine, not sure if I've posted it. Yes, OH's love their damn computer games but there's always a way around it...
 



Attached Files:







dad.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Aww :D

I love daddy baby wearing pics :D My OH is tiny he'd look ridiculous.. Lucas could wear him! :haha:


----------



## Kimmer

Hi girls, I've never posted here before! :flower:
This is the only picture I have of me carrying Skye.. my back can't take it for long :cry:

Thought I'd add it anyway :flower:
 



Attached Files:







P19-12-10_21.10[01].jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AFC84

veganmum2be said:


> hi girls :hi: not posted here before :wacko:
> 
> heres a few pics of me wearing frank.
> 
> first one in my dino dudes mei tai, but i hadn't tied it right in that picture i got it yesterday and got a bit over excited and tried to put it on straight away just from memory. but i love it!
> 
> and the others are a wilkinet carrier which i do love but i find it cuts into my sides a bit but if i loosen it he drops, so got a bit fed up of it for now!
> 
> :D some lovely pics,
> afc, you are stunning! and have some gorgeous carriers :shock: :)
> 
> x

Aww thanks! That dino dudes print is gorgeous! Love the second piccie too :)




Kimmer said:


> Hi girls, I've never posted here before! :flower:
> This is the only picture I have of me carrying Skye.. my back can't take it for long :cry:
> 
> Thought I'd add it anyway :flower:

I used to have those tunnels, but my lobes have shrunk from 24mm to 16mm, need to get them back up for some point! Great for the winter though aren't they :)

Oh and back to BW haha....have you tried any different carrier makes/types? Maybe you just haven't found the right one for you...:D


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Oh, i have sling envy! I will have to get a pic of me babywearing at some point :)


----------



## veganmum2be

Heres some of last night/todays babywearing :D

i love his face when hes being worn, hes so much happier, if i put him down hes like a miserable old git :lol:
well actualy, he doesn't look too pleased in the last picture haha.

i'm already wanting more slings:shock:
my mei tais a cheepy i'd really like a babyhawk

i also want tp try a woven wrap, but... shortie, size 4, 7m....means nothing!! i havent got a clue what i am buying or where to get one from really, i've joined natrual mammas and the sell section baffles me!! anyone got any advice to offer? or selling one :lol: :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







017.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 14









037.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 19









029.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Jetters

^ you look just how I imagined in my head, that's so weird :happydance: love the dinos sling!


----------



## Tessa

Junebug_CJ said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to show off the wonderful Canadian invention that is the M Coat https://www.themcoat.com/ - Maternity, Mama (for baby wearing) and Myself (without insert). Here is a photo of me baby wearing at -20'C!
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention, Zoëlle is in an Ergo.

OMG! :shock:
I must have that coat! Absolutely luv it!!
The White looks really good on you too. :thumbup:


----------



## veganmum2be

Jetters said:


> ^ you look just how I imagined in my head, that's so weird :happydance: love the dinos sling!

haha :lol:
:D
xx


----------



## veganmum2be

my ring sling arrived this moning
i love, LOVE, *LOVE* it!! :D

its uber comfy...well it was when i realised i needed to pull more fabric over my shoulder...i spent most of the morning thinking gee this is a bit uncomfy for the shoulder like :lol:


my woven wrap also arrived, but i haven't tried that out yet.
now i'm waiting on my r+r arriving :blush: figured i'd try everything and then sell what i dont like.

i prefer my ring sling over the mei tai, so the mei tai has to go :( 

sorry for the rubbish pics!
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 27









020.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 28


----------



## louandivy

Ohh veganmum I love it!


----------



## aliss

Oh veganmum2be, you are pro at this already!!! I still struggle with some of my slings, LOL!!! Your baby loves his 2nd womb!


----------



## wtt :)

looking good with the baby in the sling :D
I would keep the Mei Tai for when he's older ;)


----------



## lynnikins

looking great, cant wait for my woven sling gonna order it today to stop DH spending the money on takeout lol


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Me and my Lucas and our new Napsack mei tai :D

(Not that great at tying it yet!)
 



Attached Files:







102_2237.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 16









102_2238.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## nervouspains

Can anyone give me some advice... I oyt moo in his mei tai today fir the first time and he just hangs/leans back?
He doesnt look very comfty?
xx

(Looking good ladies)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

nervouspains said:


> Can anyone give me some advice... I oyt moo in his mei tai today fir the first time and he just hangs/leans back?
> He doesnt look very comfty?
> xx
> 
> (Looking good ladies)

Maybe the shoulder straps need to be a liitle tighter. I also cross the straps round his back which keep him more upright :thumbup:


----------



## veganmum2be

aliss said:


> Oh veganmum2be, you are pro at this already!!! I still struggle with some of my slings, LOL!!! Your baby loves his 2nd womb!

i couldn't have done it without the youtube 'how to' videos! :lol: 



wtt :) said:


> looking good with the baby in the sling :D
> I would keep the Mei Tai for when he's older ;)

i thought about keeping it, as it may fit different then...but i've overspent wayyy to much this month so need the pennies and i can always buy another one day!



lynnikins said:


> looking great, cant wait for my woven sling gonna order it today to stop DH spending the money on takeout lol

i haven't had chance to try mine yet, loved the ring sling too much to bother changing then when i wanted to he was being a grump and not happy, so not the best time to practice...are you getting the black and white flowers too? its lovely even better than the pics!x


----------



## lynnikins

no im getting a blue one with a VHC panel on it


----------



## Jetters

Veganmum it looks great! But i'd keep the mei tei... those ringslings start to cane your back when they get a bit bigger and that's when mei tei's really come into their own!

edit: just saw your post, fair enough about buying another one later :rofl:


woweeeeee Kate doesn't Lucas look like you!!!


----------



## xerinx

Awww kate that came well quick!!

And you got it sussed already!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Overdue photos of me and A. Wish i'd got some of me wearing him when he was a few weeks old!

Maya ringsling
https://i.imgur.com/qYB2k.jpg

Napsack baby mei tai
https://i.imgur.com/GSGvX.jpg

He looks like such a grump but i look terrible in the ones where he's smiling :haha:

Going to try out my Hopp that i got today and will post pics if i do a decent job of it!


----------



## Jetters

^ great piccies :D


----------



## AFC84

That ringsling looks gorgeous veganmum! Never tried one but I am curious :)

Cute pics Kate!

Nervouspains- sounds like he needs bouncing down more maybe....hold the shoulder straps upwards and sort of jump/wiggle about a bit, that way he should end seated more deeply. 

Lynnikins- VHC wrap sounds awesome, can't wait to see it!

Dopeyjopey- Lovely pics, you're so pretty! I always have the same problem with us never looking good in the same pic :lol: Which Hopp did you get? :)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Aw, thanks AFC :blush: makes me feel better about posting a photo of me with no makeup on! :haha: 

It's the Goa, a nice, light cotton so it'll be good in summer. I can just about swing A round onto my back safely but can't manage to get a good pouch so just front carries until i get the hang of it! Just tried to put him in but he's grumpy :( hope it isn't because it's too girly for him!


----------



## AFC84

Got this a couple of days ago in a trade, it's a Kleinsmekker...I had another KS but the colours reeeeally didn't suit me but it was so comfy....this one is perfect for us though :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/P1010844.jpg

[still can't take a pic of my own back though!] :lol:

And got this recently, Nati Green Dandelions....think this will be staying a long time, I really like it :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/Babywearing/P1010799.jpg




Dopeyjopey said:


> Aw, thanks AFC :blush: makes me feel better about posting a photo of me with no makeup on! :haha:
> 
> It's the Goa, a nice, light cotton so it'll be good in summer. I can just about swing A round onto my back safely but can't manage to get a good pouch so just front carries until i get the hang of it! Just tried to put him in but he's grumpy :( hope it isn't because it's too girly for him!

And that's with no makeup as well?! I'm so jealous!

Oooh I've not seen that one before! I've only just started back wraps, I practiced over my Connecta to begin with until I got to grips with where everything needed to go, it really helped :) 
Haha....Finley gets put in pink flowery ones too :lol:


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks ladies, il take a pic of it tomorrow so you can see xx


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Oh, the dandelions is beautiful. Saw one FS on another forum but couldn't get the pennies. I feel like i'm missing something from my (tiny) stash of slings. It makes me feel bad!


----------



## louandivy

Dopeyjopey said:


> Overdue photos of me and A. Wish i'd got some of me wearing him when he was a few weeks old!
> 
> Maya ringsling
> https://i.imgur.com/qYB2k.jpg
> 
> Napsack baby mei tai
> https://i.imgur.com/GSGvX.jpg
> 
> He looks like such a grump but i look terrible in the ones where he's smiling :haha:
> 
> Going to try out my Hopp that i got today and will post pics if i do a decent job of it!

Love these, you look bloody great! (As does your LO) Love the sling!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Jetters said:


> Veganmum it looks great! But i'd keep the mei tei... those ringslings start to cane your back when they get a bit bigger and that's when mei tei's really come into their own!
> 
> edit: just saw your post, fair enough about buying another one later :rofl:
> 
> 
> *woweeeeee Kate doesn't Lucas look like you!!!*

 
Hehe, he's my little mini me :haha:

Erin - I took him out of it too! Without dropping him! I was holding his head a bit like a bowling ball but hey I did it :haha:


----------



## louandivy

OMG just have to share my excitment that the Ergo company do a changing pad! I got soo excited my boyfriend said I'm beginning to sound like an Ergo sales rep :haha: I waaaaaant

https://www.naturalnursery.co.uk/baby-carriers-and-slings/ergo-baby-changing-pad.html


----------



## xerinx

Kate&Lucas said:


> Erin - I took him out of it too! Without dropping him! I was holding his head a bit like a bowling ball but hey I did it :haha:

Hahahaha well done you!! No need for a catcher anymore :haha:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

And no more upside-down baby :haha:


----------



## xerinx

:rofl: He wasnt bothered until he saw it was me that picked him up!! :haha:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Saying nothing :rofl:


----------



## xerinx

Fine!! (your not getting coffee at mine  ) :haha:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Shit :lol: I'm cutting up the newspaper as we speak :winkwink:


----------



## AFC84

Dopeyjopey said:


> Oh, the dandelions is beautiful. Saw one FS on another forum but couldn't get the pennies. I feel like i'm missing something from my (tiny) stash of slings. It makes me feel bad!

Yeah I've been after it for a while, it's a lot thicker than my other [typically thin, apparently] wraps so it seems nice and snuggly for winter. Still can't stop looking for something new though! :lol:


----------



## xerinx

Kate&Lucas said:


> Shit :lol: I'm cutting up the newspaper as we speak :winkwink:

Wouldnt surprise me!!! :haha:


----------



## lucy_x

Jetters said:


> *Veganmum it looks great! But i'd keep the mei tei... those ringslings start to cane your back when they get a bit bigger and that's when mei tei's really come into their own!*
> edit: just saw your post, fair enough about buying another one later :rofl:
> 
> 
> woweeeeee Kate doesn't Lucas look like you!!!

Agreed!
I loved my ring sling when my LO was his age - veganmum, But when she hit 4 months ish i just couldnt get on with it anymore, she always seemed too far up, It was too much of a faff and it felt uncomfortable.
I much prefer my meitai as its just easy!
However, i di like the comments i got on my ring sling, people have never seen them where im from :haha:
 
And you look just how i imagined vegan mum! I remember you right from teh beggining though :hugs:

No new pcs from me today, Iv been wearing my homemade meitai, And im thinking about selling my pram to fund my R&R, i never use the pram...and as far as im concerned, if i cant carry her..shes walking (when she can ofcourse!) :rofl:


----------



## veganmum2be

thanks for the advice!! good excuse to hang onto it :lol:

xxx


----------



## Surreal

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v187/reacatt/IMG_0379.jpg

Finally got my Moby wrap in the mail, today! Been looking forward to posting on this. Whoot! :happydance::happydance:

Elijah didn't really like my other carrier, because his feet were hitting against my legs, but I put him in this one, and he didn't cry! I love it! 

I know it's a bit dark... lighting at my mirror is kinda crappy. I'll have to take another one, later. I was just so excited! :lol:


----------



## Stiina

It's SO cute! I love the owl!!!!


----------



## aliss

Elijah looks so cozy :) :)


----------



## Surreal

aliss said:


> Elijah looks so cozy :) :)

Definitely more so then my last one, which was a cheapy baby-go. Baadd idea. :dohh:

Ended up having to wrap him with his head free, because despite not quite having neck control yet, he insists on getting a look about.



Stiina said:


> It's SO cute! I love the owl!!!!

Thank you! I saw the owl, and knew I had to have it! ;)


----------



## Elphaba

AFC84 said:


> That looks really pretty Aliss. Awww Jessabella! So cute :)
> 
> Hmmm what have I got since I posted last...
> 
> A little action pic...
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs560.ash2/148263_473215655546_675230546_5828736_5000212_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1355.snc4/162708_473215630546_675230546_5828735_8276099_n.jpg
> 
> https://l9.sphotos.l3.fbcdn.net/hphotos-l3-snc6/hs021.snc6/165105_473213725546_675230546_5828710_3708246_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs733.ash1/162776_473215705546_675230546_5828739_3298567_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs413.snc4/47651_473258385546_675230546_5829286_426077_n.jpg
> 
> :)

Wow AFC84 - that purple owl one you have is beautiful!! Wish I could find that fabric!

Am loving looking at this thread. I just have a rubbish Baby Bjorn at the mo which is ok but starting to hurt my back a bit (and Xavier is only about 13lb). So looking forward to getting a new one. Currently trying to decide between a Connecta (loving the idea of being able to do a custom one) and a Rose & Rebellion.


----------



## Surreal

Elphaba said:


> AFC84 said:
> 
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1355.snc4/162708_473215630546_675230546_5828735_8276099_n.jpg
> 
> Wow AFC84 - that purple owl one you have is beautiful!! Wish I could find that fabric!Click to expand...

Ohhhh, I agree! The owl pattern is wonderful! Usually not a fan of purple, but I'll make an exception, in this case. ;)

... Can you tell I like owls? :blush:


----------



## Elphaba

I managed to find what the fabric was - "on a whim" by Amy Schimler - but I can only find it available in green and brown.


----------



## AFC84

Cute wrap Surreal! :cloud9:

Thanks ladies...Elphaba, that one is a Connecta, but I've seen Kinderpacks with the same print, I think also Himmel IRC. Or, you could get some fabric and get a custom one made ;)

Edit....would help if I actually read my own link properly :roll: Might be worth putting out an ISO on NM though?


----------



## Elphaba

Thanks hun! I'll keep my eyes peeled.

I think that fabric doesn't seem to be available to buy anymore - although it is available in green, blue and brown. I've seen some other cute prints though which might be cool for a sling. I'm really leaning towards getting a Connecta!


----------



## Torz

https://https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs394.ash2/67211_485568182145_665292145_7140106_3925209_n.jpg

we only have one sling & its a medium ellaroo, this was the first time we tried it. he's not bothered bout facing me & much prefers to be facing out.

https://https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs064.snc6/167456_10150121902812146_665292145_7945187_4168904_n.jpg

having fun in john lewis at halloween

https://https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs737.ash1/163011_10150122138077146_665292145_7948372_2822665_n.jpg

in the snow


----------



## Dopeyjopey

My wrapping needs improving but here is my Hopp Goa

https://i.imgur.com/laiQT.jpg


----------



## veganmum2be

first time trying out the woven! its brill! love it! :D
 



Attached Files:







019.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 13









015.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## AFC84

Elphaba said:


> Thanks hun! I'll keep my eyes peeled.
> 
> I think that fabric doesn't seem to be available to buy anymore - although it is available in green, blue and brown. I've seen some other cute prints though which might be cool for a sling. I'm really leaning towards getting a Connecta!

Whereabouts in Hants are you? Just thinking if you're anywhere near me, I could take mine to a sling meet for you to try? 

Very nice both...veganmum, that looks a million times better than my first attempt with a woven :lol:


----------



## Elphaba

I'm in Fleet on the Surrey border, hun.

Great pic, Veganmum!


----------



## AFC84

Oooh my brother lives in Fleet, I'm in Basingstoke so not too far...we have sling meets here on the first tues of the month, some very experienced ladies there to help :flower:


----------



## Elphaba

Yay! Nice to have someone else not too far away! And thanks for info on the meets.

I'm really tempted by the sling someone is selling on the NM forum - it's virtually identical to yours but the owl fabric is blue not purple (not that I'm trying to copy - I just think yours is really pretty).


----------



## AFC84

Hehe that's cool! Here's a link to the group. Yeah, the lumbar support looks good too :)


----------



## louandivy

You ladies need to teach me how to use slings, I have gotten waaay too lazy with my Ergo and I want to get some beautiful fabrics to use in the summer so I'll be pestering some of you :haha:


----------



## Elphaba

AFC84 said:


> Hehe that's cool! Here's a link to the group. Yeah, the lumbar support looks good too :)

Thanks, hun! I've just requested to join the FB group and hopefully I can come along at some point :flower:

What does one actually do at a sling meet? Is it mainly an opportunity for people to try out different slings and meet other parents who babywear?


----------



## lynnikins

from what i know thats what goes on at a sling meet lol


----------



## veganmum2be

i with there was a meet of anykind baby related near me! theres nothing, would love to go to a babywearing one!


----------



## AFC84

Elphaba said:


> AFC84 said:
> 
> 
> Hehe that's cool! Here's a link to the group. Yeah, the lumbar support looks good too :)
> 
> Thanks, hun! I've just requested to join the FB group and hopefully I can come along at some point :flower:
> 
> What does one actually do at a sling meet? Is it mainly an opportunity for people to try out different slings and meet other parents who babywear?Click to expand...

Ahh cool :) Yeah basically, people can get help/advice and also bring along various things for others to try/drool over :lol: 
Plus there's tea and sometimes cake....and loooads of things for the little ones to play with :) 



veganmum2be said:


> i with there was a meet of anykind baby related near me! theres nothing, would love to go to a babywearing one!


Really? That's pretty crappy! :(


----------



## henny

The new ergo performance :) The ergo and I look really boring compared to you ladies :hissy:
May not sell my mei tai after all.
 



Attached Files:







ergo 001.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 40


----------



## Elphaba

AFC84 said:


> Elphaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFC84 said:
> 
> 
> Hehe that's cool! Here's a link to the group. Yeah, the lumbar support looks good too :)
> 
> Thanks, hun! I've just requested to join the FB group and hopefully I can come along at some point :flower:
> 
> What does one actually do at a sling meet? Is it mainly an opportunity for people to try out different slings and meet other parents who babywear?Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh cool :) Yeah basically, people can get help/advice and also bring along various things for others to try/drool over :lol:
> Plus there's tea and sometimes cake....and loooads of things for the little ones to play with :)
> 
> 
> 
> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> i with there was a meet of anykind baby related near me! theres nothing, would love to go to a babywearing one!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? That's pretty crappy! :(Click to expand...

Cake? Now you're talking!! :rofl: 

I'd definitely love to come along to one at some point. I'm quite shy meeting new people, but I'm sure everyone would be lovely :cloud9:


----------



## AFC84

henny said:


> The new ergo performance :) The ergo and I look really boring compared to you ladies :hissy:
> May not sell my mei tai after all.

Not at all, love the colour! :)



Elphaba said:


> Cake? Now you're talking!! :rofl:
> 
> I'd definitely love to come along to one at some point. I'm quite shy meeting new people, but I'm sure everyone would be lovely :cloud9:

Hehe, I've only been going about 4 months, but it's been a pretty small and friendly group whenever I've been [3-6 people I think] :)


----------



## Elphaba

Well, I'll definitely have to come along and say hi.

My Connecta arrived today - love it so far! Will have to try and get a piccie of us using it at some point.


----------



## AFC84

Yeah do...so I can drool over your Connecta, just read which you chose in the end [not literally of course] ;)


----------



## Torz

Ok so i dont know why my last pictures didnt turn out right so i'll try again

first time in the sling

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/Alfie2monthold56.jpg

Halloween fun in john lewis

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/Alfie3monthold29.jpg

in the snow

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/Alfie4monthold16.jpg


----------



## louandivy

Torz that sling is a gorgeous colour, love the photos! Where did you get it?


----------



## wtt :)

Love the pictures, Torz! What kind of sling is it?


----------



## AFC84

Very pretty wrap! :)


----------



## Torz

Its a medium Ellaroo in Kirsten pattern & i got it from https://https://www.littlepossums.co.uk/slings/wrap-slings.htm


----------



## louandivy

Oh I am definitely going to buy one there are so many beautiful colours, thanks!


----------



## Torz

I'm wanting to a girasol next but they are sooo expensive


----------



## dougie

I just let Louie go for a wander and play on his own for a bit, I heard rustling in the hall and wondered what the hell he was playing with...

There he was sitting under a pile of slings, it looked like he was choosing which one he wanted! He didn't see me, so I wonder which one he will bring to me!

I love now he is older and walking, that he just brings me the sling when he wants up!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Oh that is so cute :cloud9:


----------



## xerinx

My new mei tai came today so i will have to get a pic of logan in it later when i test it out :D


----------



## wtt :)

dougie said:


> I just let Louie go for a wander and play on his own for a bit, I heard rustling in the hall and wondered what the hell he was playing with...
> 
> There he was sitting under a pile of slings, it looked like he was choosing which one he wanted! He didn't see me, so I wonder which one he will bring to me!
> 
> I love now he is older and walking, that he just brings me the sling when he wants up!

aww which one did he bring? :D


----------



## dougie

He bought the Ergo, as usual!


----------



## wtt :)

dougie said:


> He bought the Ergo, as usual!

:lol: :cloud9:


----------



## xerinx

Heres my new mei tai :D
Moddeled by OH
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1395.snc4/164780_1698673901345_1072823694_31881958_4917908_n.jpg

And moi! (excuse the state of me!!)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs882.ash1/179051_1698601059524_1072823694_31881905_4060378_n.jpg


----------



## Elphaba

Love it, Erin!!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

That's awesome erin. Think i'm gonna try making my own mei tai. i reckon OH's foster mum has got a sewing machine i can borrow for a bit. Just not sure if i trust my skills enough to use it haha


----------



## xerinx

Thanks i love it!!

And jo its worth a try!!


----------



## Jetters

I love it Erin!


----------



## fluffpuffin

love that mei tai Erin :)


----------



## louandivy

Here we are wearing the Ergo today, Ivy has been really tired all day so I've barely taken her out of it! 

https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/049.jpg

(im wearing patterned tights my legs arent just really pink and stubbly :haha:)


----------



## AFC84

Haha love it Erin! 

:lol: at pink stubbly legs!


----------



## Elphaba

Excuse the crappy picture (best I could manage with a mirror, camera phone and fading light).

Day two of the Connecta - sleepy boy seems happy enough!

https://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z24/sexyjacksparrow/IMAG0206.jpg


----------



## jessabella

Elphaba said:


> Excuse the crappy picture (best I could manage with a mirror, camera phone and fading light).
> 
> Day two of the Connecta - sleepy boy seems happy enough!
> 
> https://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z24/sexyjacksparrow/IMAG0206.jpg

oh no ..you are meant to say that you hate your connecta so then you would have no choice but to give it up to me!! hahahah
ps..looks very comfy in there..Livvy is so comfy in her connecta..she just loves it


----------



## jessabella

xerinx said:


> Heres my new mei tai :D
> Moddeled by OH
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1395.snc4/164780_1698673901345_1072823694_31881958_4917908_n.jpg
> 
> And moi! (excuse the state of me!!)
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs882.ash1/179051_1698601059524_1072823694_31881905_4060378_n.jpg

awww Erin


----------



## Surreal

jessabella said:


> Elphaba said:
> 
> 
> Excuse the crappy picture (best I could manage with a mirror, camera phone and fading light).
> 
> Day two of the Connecta - sleepy boy seems happy enough!
> 
> https://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z24/sexyjacksparrow/IMAG0206.jpg
> 
> oh no ..you are meant to say that you hate your connecta so then you would have no choice but to give it up to me!! hahahah
> ps..looks very comfy in there..Livvy is so comfy in her connecta..she just loves itClick to expand...

Yay! More owls! Looks good, and if LO can sleep in it, then they definitely like it well enough. :lol:

@ Xerinx -- that super man design is awesome, works great for your little boy. :)


----------



## Elphaba

Yup - he hadn't slept in his Baby Bjorn for ages and he's slept a bit for all three of the times I've had him in the Connecta so far.

When I was getting some money out of the cash machine, a woman walked past us with a little girl (maybe 5 years old) and the mum said to her "ooh look - look at that baby" and the little girl said "awww he looks snug in there" :thumbup:


----------



## AFC84

Elphaba said:


> Yup - he hadn't slept in his Baby Bjorn for ages and he's slept a bit for all three of the times I've had him in the Connecta so far.
> 
> When I was getting some money out of the cash machine, a woman walked past us with a little girl (maybe 5 years old) and the mum said to her "ooh look - look at that baby" and the little girl said "awww he looks snug in there" :thumbup:

Aww nice one :) It looks lovely!


----------



## henny

Love the owl connecta :)


----------



## Elphaba

Thanks, Henny! Much prettier than my boring old Baby Bjon - and doesn't totally kill my shoulders either!


----------



## lucy_x

Amari in my home made mei tai :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1585.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 34


----------



## AFC84

Wow, that's beautiful! Very impressive :) How long did it take to do?

Hopp Chicago a couple of days back...

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/Babywearing/230111_0054.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/Babywearing/230111_0064.jpg


----------



## dougie

I have just put a Nati Dandilions into my basket...

Do I order it...
I ADORE it!


----------



## dougie

I have just put a Nati Dandilions into my basket...

Do I order it...
I ADORE it!


----------



## AFC84

Yay, which colour did you go for? :)

Edit: misread that, thought you'd already got it...YES buy it! I love mine :)


----------



## dougie

I just did...!!!!!!!!!!
The blue one! I saw yours and fell in love! I hope you don't mind! My excuse is that I have Christmas money still, and I don't like to waste it on little things so that is my Christmas present! Yeah, I think thats justified isn't it?! Haha!

I CAN NOT WAIT!!! for it to come now, I've never had a wrap so I don't know how to tie one, I will have to get watching vids on you tube!


----------



## Zarababy1

lucy i just asked you in another thread where you got that MT! its lovely!!!!! cant belive you made it your self you clever cloggs!

I've got a load of photos of my babywearing here a few of my fave!.......
first go in the connecta 
https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b250/xzaraxcorex/coneccta.jpg
out in the snow!
https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b250/xzaraxcorex/154844_10150315958960244_608730243_15914209_5680430_n.jpg

i like this one although you cant tell im BW really hes on my back! just shows you can do anything really including a rocky 4 style jog through the snow :rofl:
https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b250/xzaraxcorex/155697_10150318398140244_608730243_15961357_632781_n.jpg

and a cute one of him in the streachy wrap back in the day! 

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b250/xzaraxcorex/wrap.jpg

Getting a lush organic woven from victoria the sling lady on facebook! never got anything from her but she looks good cant wait! i want a nice new mei tai but cant find one i really like!


----------



## Zarababy1

veganmum2be said:


> i with there was a meet of anykind baby related near me! theres nothing, would love to go to a babywearing one!

I'll be down in two weeks! ;-) could to a mini one with Lozzy lol


----------



## AFC84

dougie said:


> I just did...!!!!!!!!!!
> The blue one! I saw yours and fell in love! I hope you don't mind! My excuse is that I have Christmas money still, and I don't like to waste it on little things so that is my Christmas present! Yeah, I think thats justified isn't it?! Haha!
> 
> I CAN NOT WAIT!!! for it to come now, I've never had a wrap so I don't know how to tie one, I will have to get watching vids on you tube!

Oooh nice one! I found the Carry of the Week threads at NM really helpful. I still only really do FWCC and DH though! Need to learn some more at some point :)
It's so soft, a nice snuggly winter wrap I think. Definitely justified! [I have ZERO justification for the two SSCs I'm waiting for...ooops] :o

Love the print on that Connecta!


----------



## dougie

Thanks AFC, they were really helpful! 
I can't wait to have a go!


----------



## lucy_x

AFC84 said:


> Wow, that's beautiful! Very impressive :) How long did it take to do?

Arrr thats a seret :winkwink: No joking, It took about 2 hours, Would have been less only i had a little miss interupting, Its not my best attempt, but i get a lot of remarks for it and its beautifully comfy, I based it on a mei tai by herbalbaybee and it cost about a tenner to make...



Zarababy1 said:


> lucy i just asked you in another thread where you got that MT! its lovely!!!!! cant belive you made it your self you clever cloggs!

Hehe, :blush: I got all the fabric from ebay.. Im very proud of it lol


----------



## louandivy

AFC84 said:


> Wow, that's beautiful! Very impressive :) How long did it take to do?
> 
> Hopp Chicago a couple of days back...
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/Babywearing/230111_0054.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/Babywearing/230111_0064.jpg



You are my babywearing idol!


----------



## AFC84

dougie said:


> Thanks AFC, they were really helpful!
> I can't wait to have a go!

No probs, looking forward to pics!



lucy_x said:


> Arrr thats a seret :winkwink: No joking, It took about 2 hours, Would have been less only i had a little miss interupting, Its not my best attempt, but i get a lot of remarks for it and its beautifully comfy, I based it on a mei tai by herbalbaybee and it cost about a tenner to make...

That is AMAZING. I swear it took me about 2hrs just to sew up a hole in my jeans :rofl:



louandivy said:


> AFC84 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, that's beautiful! Very impressive :) How long did it take to do?
> 
> Hopp Chicago a couple of days back...
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/Babywearing/230111_0054.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/Babywearing/230111_0064.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> You are my babywearing idol!Click to expand...

Awww thanks! :blush: :lol:


----------



## lucy_x

Zarababy1 said:


> That is AMAZING. I swear it took me about 2hrs just to sew up a hole in my jeans :rofl:

Lol sewing up jeans is much harder lol
:shock: iv an idea!
you ought to make one :haha:
very easy with some how to instructions! 
only downside...
its extremley addictive, every piece of fabric i can see i want to make a nappy or sling from!


----------



## dougie

AFC, you are my idol too! You have such beautiful wraps and slings! I love my mei tai, but my close carrier and ergo seem so boring! At least I will have a lovely wrap when it arrives! Hopefully on Monday :D


----------



## AFC84

lucy_x said:


> Zarababy1 said:
> 
> 
> That is AMAZING. I swear it took me about 2hrs just to sew up a hole in my jeans :rofl:
> 
> Lol sewing up jeans is much harder lol
> :shock: iv an idea!
> you ought to make one :haha:
> very easy with some how to instructions!
> only downside...
> its extremley addictive, every piece of fabric i can see i want to make a nappy or sling from!Click to expand...

But you didn't see the state of them once I'd finished! I am ABSOLUTELY useless. My mum does have a sewing machine...but I'd probably end up just sewing my finger to the MT or something :rofl: 

I can see how it would be addictive though, I've started looking at fabrics for a custom SSC, it'd be far worse if I could actually make them myself! :o

Hmmm maybe I could stretch to a nappy...less fabric to waste when [not if!] I cock it up!

Aww thanks Dougie! You should see some of the ladies' stashes on NM though....seriously there are people with 40-50 wraps/carriers! :o
I'd love to try an Ergo at some point, so many people rate them, I'm curious :)
Yay, Monday's not long to wait at all! I think I'll be waiting about 2 weeks for my new fluff [from America] :(


----------



## lucy_x

AFC84 said:


> lucy_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zarababy1 said:
> 
> 
> That is AMAZING. I swear it took me about 2hrs just to sew up a hole in my jeans :rofl:
> 
> Lol sewing up jeans is much harder lol
> :shock: iv an idea!
> you ought to make one :haha:
> very easy with some how to instructions!
> only downside...
> its extremley addictive, every piece of fabric i can see i want to make a nappy or sling from!Click to expand...
> 
> But you didn't see the state of them once I'd finished! I am ABSOLUTELY useless. My mum does have a sewing machine...but I'd probably end up just sewing my finger to the MT or something :rofl:
> 
> I can see how it would be addictive though, I've started looking at fabrics for a custom SSC, it'd be far worse if I could actually make them myself! :o
> 
> Hmmm maybe I could stretch to a nappy...less fabric to waste when [not if!] I cock it up!Click to expand...

:rofl: Iv sewn my finger to something before, hurt like a b***h :haha:
very addictive, Iv got loadsa fabric crying to be used, rekon im gna make a leopard print velboa carrier next :thumbup:


----------



## AFC84

I bet! :shock:
Oooh sounds lush! :)


----------



## Torz

not the best picture but anyway

Trying him facing me on front, he's always hated this unless he was sleeping untill now.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/Alfie5monthold113.jpg

pottering bout the house doing house work, his favourite way to be carried.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/Alfie5monthold124.jpg


----------



## wtt :)

how cute! ^^


----------



## dougie

AFC84 said:


> Aww thanks Dougie! You should see some of the ladies' stashes on NM though....seriously there are people with 40-50 wraps/carriers! :o
> I'd love to try an Ergo at some point, so many people rate them, I'm curious :)
> Yay, Monday's not long to wait at all! I think I'll be waiting about 2 weeks for my new fluff [from America] :(

40/50 is a bit much in my opinion! This will be my 6th (and last I think!) 
I do like the ergo, I got it for hardcore walking really, not that I have been doing much of that recently as its WAY too cold! But I use it all the time because it is just easy more than anything, and comfy :) And you can swizzle him round from the back to the front easy as pie which is good when its nearly lunchtime and your not quite home yet! Keeps him entertained! It is definitely a good carrier, just not very pretty really, got to have some pretty things!


----------



## Blob

Ooooh gorgeous photos AFC84 & Torz... :cloud9:


----------



## Zarababy1

i seriously need to learn how to make them!! and nappies!! oh i can just imagen the things i would make now! hehe


----------



## AFC84

40/50 is a bit much in my opinion! This will be my 6th (and last I think!) 
I do like the ergo, I got it for hardcore walking really, not that I have been doing much of that recently as its WAY too cold! But I use it all the time because it is just easy more than anything, and comfy :) And you can swizzle him round from the back to the front easy as pie which is good when its nearly lunchtime and your not quite home yet! Keeps him entertained! It is definitely a good carrier, just not very pretty really, got to have some pretty things![/QUOTE]

I've sold a couple recently and always think I'll have some extra cash but I've usually blown it all on something new a couple of days later! :lol: 
Oooh that does sound good. I'm still a bit shy about putting LO on/off my back in public but that sounds nice and easy. I really like the grey starry ones...no more spending for me though, for now at least! ;)

Torz I love those colours, but most of my stash is now green...it is my favourite colour but must resist that one too! :D


----------



## dougie

It came and its beautiful!!! I will get a picture today!


----------



## dougie

Nati Dandilions :)

I am in love with it, Why didn't I get a woven sooner!
 



Attached Files:







Photo 17.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 34


----------



## AFC84

Oh wow it looks great! Is it cotton/bamboo? That's what mine is but I remember seeing there were linen blends as well, not sure which though! Looks like it really suits you both :)


----------



## dougie

It is the cotton/bamboo one, I have had it on all day with no problems, and got it on and off easy peasy too - I am officially in love with it! And everyone is commenting on how beautiful it is! My Mom commented that its a shame we have no weddings to go to this summer because it would be beautiful to wear to a wedding!!
Nati woven wrap = my new best friend!

Can't wait to have a go getting him on my back in it too, I hope it is easy enough, then I will love it even more!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Dougie that's gorgeous! I'm going to save up for a decent woven. I'll probably get a shortie though for back carries :thumbup:


----------



## Zarababy1

oh its lovely my friend has one similler i love it, cant wait for my woven to come, im hoping its easy to get harry on my back too, as there close in age i'll be keeping an eye out to see when you've tryed it!


----------



## veganmum2be

Zarababy1 said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> i with there was a meet of anykind baby related near me! theres nothing, would love to go to a babywearing one!
> 
> I'll be down in two weeks! ;-) could to a mini one with Lozzy lolClick to expand...

ooohh well if your up thurs 3rd there is a cloth nappy meet i haven't been to one yet as i just discovered it, but i mentioned it to lozzy x


heres recent pics back carry in r+r slightly lopsided! :lol:

and woven... 'scuse my stupidly happy face :lol:
 



Attached Files:







024hhh.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 22









hhhh.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## AFC84

dougie said:


> It is the cotton/bamboo one, I have had it on all day with no problems, and got it on and off easy peasy too - I am officially in love with it! And everyone is commenting on how beautiful it is! My Mom commented that its a shame we have no weddings to go to this summer because it would be beautiful to wear to a wedding!!
> Nati woven wrap = my new best friend!
> 
> Can't wait to have a go getting him on my back in it too, I hope it is easy enough, then I will love it even more!

Ahh nice, that's what mine is too, mine isn't properly broken in yet but already so snuggly! 

I practiced back wrapping over the top of my Connecta to begin with, that way I could memorise where all the passes went without having to worry about keeping hold of him :)

Veganmum that R&R pic is lovely, your LO's face is ADORABLE! :cloud9:


----------



## dougie

Ooooh that is an AMAZING idea with the connecta! Ooooh very clever you!

I will have a play tomorrow, got family at hand who will help me practice which will help, also I will get them to take come pictures if i can! Im still excited about it :D!


----------



## rjb

not a sling, but she loves her Bjorn.

still considered baby wearing i think?


----------



## lepaskilf

rjb said:


> not a sling, but she loves her Bjorn.
> View attachment 162344
> 
> still considered baby wearing i think?

this is a sling in my opp!!! My lo loved his bjorn! and it was so comfortable!

you look great with your LO!


----------



## AFC84

dougie said:


> Ooooh that is an AMAZING idea with the connecta! Ooooh very clever you!
> 
> I will have a play tomorrow, got family at hand who will help me practice which will help, also I will get them to take come pictures if i can! Im still excited about it :D!

Haha, can't take all the credit unfortunately as I read about someone else doing it :lol: 

Did you get chance to have a practice? :)


----------



## Surreal

rjb said:


> not a sling, but she loves her Bjorn.
> View attachment 162344
> 
> still considered baby wearing i think?

Yup! That's definitely baby-wearing! :D


----------



## Kate&Lucas

I thought I'd jazz-up the Napsack :D and my mum had a go at wearing him!

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







102_2250.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 21









102_2256.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## lucy_lu10

Here's my son Jack in my Ergo. Love this carrier SO MUCH!!
First pic is just me posing, second is going mini-golfing, third is at the beach!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4731.jpg
File size: 73 KB
Views: 42









IMG_4755.jpg
File size: 58.9 KB
Views: 38









IMG_4804.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 41


----------



## wtt :)

cute baby and wow, beautiful scenery!


----------



## jessabella

why did i just buy a new carrier??? :haha:


----------



## Blob

Question for the pros :haha: when did you start to wear LO on your back?? I now walk sideways as Rosalie wants to watch :rofl: and the ringsling kills my back so cant wear that one now :dohh:

Sorry for the fugly photo but I thought it was funny :lol:

Also I properly almost died walking up a hill like this
 



Attached Files:







073.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 50


----------



## aliss

^ :rofl: That's some good exercise!

I started at 6 months because I have a very large baby, so I'd say at around 20lbs. They get a cooler view from the back once they hit that age. Getting a bit more independent and want to look at the world rather than our familiar mug...


----------



## AFC84

Nice pics ladies! :thumbsup:

Jessabella, what did you get? One of my new SSCs arrived! 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/Babywearing/P1010909.jpg

[flat pic to actually show it properly...]

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/Babywearing/P1010920.jpg

It's a Robyn's Nest Birdie Buckle, with a solarveil panel [good for the summer...I'm thinking ahead!] :lol:

Wow Blob! Cool pic :) I first tried Finley on my back at about 5 months, but have only recently started back carrying on a regular basis at about 8 months. I found it a bit uncomfortable for a while...not sure if it was just that I wasn't adjusting the carrier properly/wrapping well enough/my muscles needed to acclimatise to a different carry...or a combination of the above, who knows. 

I still do front carries as well but not so much these days...he's about 19lb and it gets awkward trying to do things around him!


----------



## veganmum2be

that carrier ^ is soooo gorgeous.

i wear frank on my back now, i presume its fine, he seems just as supported as on the front and just as happy :shrug:


----------



## Jetters

Blob, i'm not remotely surprised you almost died :rofl: K went on my back at 5 months, I didn't trust his head control before that :lol:


----------



## dougie

AFC, another enviable carrier you have there!
I have been carrying Lou on my back since about 7 months. He seems to enjoy it :D 
I did manage to try a back carry in the wrap at the weekend, with help from my Mom, it didn't go so well, lots of tutting from the mother and it seemed to sag after an hour or so, but it was REALLY comfy for Louie and me :)


----------



## louandivy

Ergo wearers: how tight do you wear the carrier when your LO is on the back? Ivy just seems so far down when I put her on my back I'm wondering if I'm wearing it too loose? I can't tighten the chest straps any more than they are!


----------



## AFC84

dougie said:


> AFC, another enviable carrier you have there!
> I have been carrying Lou on my back since about 7 months. He seems to enjoy it :D
> I did manage to try a back carry in the wrap at the weekend, with help from my Mom, it didn't go so well, lots of tutting from the mother and it seemed to sag after an hour or so, but it was REALLY comfy for Louie and me :)

Haha, my mum used to get all grabby watching me put LO on my back as well :roll: Sounds like a good start though! :thumbup:


----------



## dougie

I have the 'arm holes' as tight as they go, as well as the middle (I am a small size 6) and Louie sits comfortably.
Does it feel like baby is against your back or like they are arched away from you (if that makes sense?) I know Louie is comfortably flat against my back when he is in the ergo


----------



## louandivy

Yeah she feels quite far away from me when she is on my back, like she is sinking almost! I will try tightening the arm holes, thanks :flower:


----------



## louandivy

oh and here is Ivy helping daddy out with directions around the zoo today, we somehow got lost :dohh:

https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/019-2.jpg


----------



## Blob

^^ that is such a cute photo looks like she's trying to read the map :lol:

AFC gorgeous carrier :cloud9:


----------



## Zarababy1

struggeling majorly to get the woven wrap back carry right!! arghh


----------



## fluffpuffin

that's such a cute pic louandivy


----------



## jessabella

just thought I'd show off a little! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







rose and rebellion two.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 64









P2042091.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 55


----------



## lynnikins

aww jess she looks so nice and snug still itty bitty though


----------



## jessabella

she luurrvves it


----------



## carolyn_s

gorgeous pics ladies x


----------



## Zarababy1

heres our first attempt at the back wrap, might have to try a diffrent one!! 
https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b250/xzaraxcorex/179647_10150379630505244_608730243_17073981_793052_n.jpg

and heres my first go of both boys! figured since i had the miscarriage it was safe now for me to carry 40lb+ lol 

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b250/xzaraxcorex/181445_10150379655485244_608730243_17074197_3561365_n.jpg

charlie isnt in the conncta properly but it was pretyt comfy i was supprised!!!


----------



## 21p1eco

oh i'm so sorry!


----------



## Zarababy1

Also excuse the pjs! I havnt been dressed since I got back from hospital!!


----------



## louandivy

I'm so sorry Zarababy :hugs: That stripey wrap is gorgeous!


----------



## lynnikins

zarababy did you get the wrap from Victoria on FB? lol she has that material i love it but Dh wasnt so keen on it lol 
so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Zarababy1

I did yes and I love it! It was at home waiting for me when I got in from the hospital yesterday cheered me up no end! Although I was a bit worn out and in pain so I didn't try it until today and its fab! I struggled with the back wrap but I'm sure the more I try to easier it will become! And thank you for your kind word everyone, it means a lot x


----------



## aliss

jessabella said:


> just thought I'd show off a little! :blush:

Jessabella, don't you know it's against the law to look that hot & fashionable only 5 weeks after giving birth!!!! :rofl:


----------



## jessabella

aliss said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> just thought I'd show off a little! :blush:
> 
> Jessabella, don't you know it's against the law to look that hot & fashionable only 5 weeks after giving birth!!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

tee he he ...:haha:
Im trying to look hot..I still need to loose my last bit of 9lbs..how did I get down to only 4 extra lbs and now back to 9b:blush:


----------



## aob1013

Sorry it's so dark, our new mei tai that arrived today

https://i540.photobucket.com/albums/gg322/polkadotsbewley/181643_10150391548465647_705340646_17467595_1233462_n.jpg


----------



## fluffpuffin

I love that wrap zarababy - so colourful.

nice mei tai aob :)


----------



## x_Nov30_x

My mei tai babyhawk arrived this morning so when ive tried it with bubs ill get a piccie :)


----------



## x_Nov30_x

excuse the mess of the bathroom were in the middle of re doing it :)

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a369/ZetecSKirsty/Bump/DSCF0326.jpg


----------



## hekate

:hi: everybody! I love all your babywearing pictures and have been stalking this thread for a while now...:blush:
can I join please :flower:

this is Redley at Christmas and a few weeks back in the park (sorry can't really see much of the sling - it's a stretchy wrap):


----------



## hekate

zarababy - I have been thinking about getting that wrap...what does it feel like? how thick/thin is it? 

and I am sorry for you loss :hugs:


----------



## AFC84

Aww cute pics everyone!

Jessabella- agreed, you are looking far too good for someone with such a young baby!

Hekate- Hehe, we have the same hat...lost count of the amount of people that thought I had a bear on my back though! :haha:


----------



## 21p1eco

sooo cute hekate! i miss having a tiny teddy bear baby....


----------



## wtt :)

AFC84 said:


> Hekate- Hehe, we have the same hat...lost count of the amount of people that thought I had a bear on my back though! :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## hekate

AFC84 said:


> Hekate- Hehe, we have the same hat...lost count of the amount of people that thought I had a bear on my back though! :haha:

i used to wonder why people were looking at me funny until an older bloke actually said "i thought you are carrying a teddy"

mind it don't help that i also talk to the ducks....:haha:


----------



## lynnikins

this thread needs to be made a sticky


----------



## vespersonicca

Me and Asher in our Manduca! He just way too heavy for our Moby wrap :( 
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs063.snc6/167349_10100275037254956_2516033_59363866_7079951_n.jpg


----------



## wtt :)

aww what a cute chubby baby! and i love your eye color!!


----------



## hekate

vespersonicca - cute pic! i like the look of the manduca carriers...but am not sure....how do you find using this type of carrier compared to a wrap? i just like the "closeness" of the wrap....does a ssc feel the same?

i have been looking at ssc a lot lately....someone convince me!:lol:


----------



## Elphaba

vespersonicca said:


> Me and Asher in our Manduca! He just way too heavy for our Moby wrap :(
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs063.snc6/167349_10100275037254956_2516033_59363866_7079951_n.jpg

Go9rgeous! Love the colour :thumbup:


----------



## AFC84

hekate said:


> AFC84 said:
> 
> 
> Hekate- Hehe, we have the same hat...lost count of the amount of people that thought I had a bear on my back though! :haha:
> 
> i used to wonder why people were looking at me funny until an older bloke actually said "i thought you are carrying a teddy"
> 
> mind it don't help that i also talk to the ducks....:haha:Click to expand...

Hahaha yeah, beats some of the weird comments I've had though, like that they thought I was just very pregnant/with massive boobs! :lol:
Also on TBW apparently someone said "oh it's a baby! I thought it was a tumour" :dohh::wacko:

I never liked the idea of SSCs for a while, but they are so convenient for quick up/downs, not having long tails to drag in the wet/mud, and I love the structured waists :thumbup:


Also loving the petrol Manduca! :)

Edit: How could I forget, this beauty arrived at the weekend, Hoernum Fish :cloud9:

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/180566_497292250546_675230546_6214663_2162341_n.jpg

I absolutely love it :)


----------



## lynnikins

oo0oo its lush hun love it


----------



## Zarababy1

i love it too! its a lush colour i want one! but iv just bought a neobulle, :happydance: cant wait to try that bad boy out!


----------



## AFC84

Yeah I was drooling over them since they came out, and I sold Hopp Chicago to help pay for it, couldn't resist :D It's made from alpaca wool so I was a bit scared of washing it at first but it was ok, no disasters!

Ahh cool which one did you get Zara?


----------



## hekate

AFC84 said:


> hekate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFC84 said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha yeah, beats some of the weird comments I've had though, like that they thought I was just very pregnant/with massive boobs! :lol:
> Also on TBW apparently someone said *"oh it's a baby! I thought it was a tumour"* :dohh::wacko:
> 
> :saywhat: what is wrong with some people?Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Surreal

hekate said:


> mind it don't help that i also talk to the ducks....:haha:

You mean not everyone does?? :shock:

No wonder I get funny looks at the local duck pond... :haha:


----------



## Zarababy1

I got the manon grise, lovely and bright for the summer! The more I look at that fishe the more I want it!!


----------



## lynnikins

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180047_10150390877410123_663595122_16832305_5912951_n.jpg

at last i have a picture for this thread
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180184_10150390877385123_663595122_16832304_1506455_n.jpg


we love our new wrap


----------



## Zarababy1

Does anyone make or know some one who makes Mei Tai's? im desprate for one that i really like but i dont have the time in the day to do most things never mind make a sling! I will pay for the fabric + pay for it to be made, labour ect!! xx


----------



## lynnikins

cocoaone made herself one she might make you one if you asked her.


----------



## Zarababy1

ooo i'll have to beg lol


----------



## AFC84

hekate said:


> AFC84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hekate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFC84 said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha yeah, beats some of the weird comments I've had though, like that they thought I was just very pregnant/with massive boobs! :lol:
> Also on TBW apparently someone said *"oh it's a baby! I thought it was a tumour"* :dohh::wacko:
> 
> :saywhat: what is wrong with some people?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah crazy eh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zarababy1 said:
> 
> 
> I got the manon grise, lovely and bright for the summer! The more I look at that fishe the more I want it!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh nice one! Yeah I'm getting quite attached to it already :)
> 
> Looks nice Lynnikins, what is the print of?Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## lynnikins

its thomas the tank engine print got Thomas, James and Percy on it


----------



## cleckner04

I haven't posted any babywearing pictures in here for months, so thought I would add one. I haven't gotten any new carriers in quite some time, but you girls are tempting me!!! 

So I've had my babyhawks since Emma was around 8 months old. And up until this point I have been easily just doing a front carry because she's always been on the teeny side of things. But she's now 22 lbs. and I can only carry her on the front for a short amount of time so I've started putting her on my back for the first time ever!!! :dance: So here's our very first back carry:

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/Emmas%20Second%20Year/EmmasSecondYear_169.jpg

I ended up taking the dog for a walk right after this picture was taken and she fell asleep back there. :cloud9: It was so cute. My only regret with the back carry is that I can't look at her very easily. I need rearview mirrors. :haha:


----------



## Surreal

So, I have a Moby that I'm loving in the winter months, but I've heard they're bad for big babies, and can be too warm in the summer -- so I found and bought a Mei Tai with chinese dragon designs on it! :happydance:

For those with Mei Tai's and bigger babies, does a Mei Tai work well for you? Elijah in already 14 pounds, at barely two months! :wacko:


----------



## cleckner04

I still wear Emma in her mei tai pretty regularly! She's 22 lbs. now. I can manage a few hours with a back carry and an hour in the front carry position. I own a moby wrap as well and I had to pack it away because I didn't like having to retie it all the time with the weight of Emma in it. But the mei tai holds up great and I rarely have to retie!


----------



## Lliena

Trying out a back carry in our connecta :D

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0058-1.jpg


----------



## AFC84

lynnikins said:


> its thomas the tank engine print got Thomas, James and Percy on it

Ahh cool! 

Nice one Surreal...pics ;) 
My LO is 19.6lb and I can carry him in a mei tai for a good 4-5hrs without really feeling it :) At one point I thought he'd be massive by this kind of age, as he was putting on 1lb a week on average for quite a while, but his growth has slowed right down now :)
They're definitely far less sticky as well!

Looks great on you both Lliena :thumbup:


----------



## AFC84

cleckner04 said:


> My only regret with the back carry is that I can't look at her very easily. I need rearview mirrors. :haha:

Oh also...you can get little mirrors specially designed for babywearing :)
There's the Slingview mirror, which AFAIK is no longer in production [I'm waiting on a preloved one] but there's Eye Spy Baby too :)

I usually use my mobile, but it's not easy when it's bright outside!


----------



## louandivy

AFC84 said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> My only regret with the back carry is that I can't look at her very easily. I need rearview mirrors. :haha:
> 
> Oh also...you can get little mirrors specially designed for babywearing :)
> There's the Slingview mirror, which AFAIK is no longer in production [I'm waiting on a preloved one] but there's Eye Spy Baby too :)
> 
> I usually use my mobile, but it's not easy when it's bright outside!Click to expand...

Ohhh thank you thank you thank you :)


----------



## Surreal

AFC84 said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> its thomas the tank engine print got Thomas, James and Percy on it
> 
> Ahh cool!
> 
> Nice one Surreal...pics ;)
> My LO is 19.6lb and I can carry him in a mei tai for a good 4-5hrs without really feeling it :) At one point I thought he'd be massive by this kind of age, as he was putting on 1lb a week on average for quite a while, but his growth has slowed right down now :)
> They're definitely far less sticky as well!
> 
> Looks great on you both Lliena :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good to know! Crossing my fingers his weight slows, or he'll be like 30 lbs at one year! :haha:

Getting my Mei Tai on e-bay -- the design is the one displayed at top. :happydance:
Mei Tai dragon design


----------



## AFC84

louandivy said:


> Ohhh thank you thank you thank you :)

No probs! Really hoping mine arrives tomorrow :)





Surreal said:


> Good to know! Crossing my fingers his weight slows, or he'll be like 30 lbs at one year! :haha:
> 
> Getting my Mei Tai on e-bay -- the design is the one displayed at top. :happydance:
> Mei Tai dragon design

Oooh that looks really pretty, the headrest looks good too :) I had an eBay one similar once, I loved the print but found the straps too short to twist in the front and tie off at the back [in a front carry] but it depends on your size/how you like it tied really :)


----------



## pattysurveys

https://i56.tinypic.com/bed94y.jpg


AJ and I on our brand new BabyHawk


----------



## 21p1eco

is that an oh snap! pattysurveys? i recieved mine today so gonna try it out tomorrow with my little man. your little man looks so cute snuggled up asleep!


----------



## pattysurveys

21p1eco said:


> is that an oh snap! pattysurveys? i recieved mine today so gonna try it out tomorrow with my little man. your little man looks so cute snuggled up asleep!

Yeah it's the Oh Snap...did a lot of research and finally decided on that one.
We got ours yesterday and when I first tried it he loved it, he was actually hungry and ended up breastfeeding while he was in it :thumbup:

And the sleeping pic is from this morning :happydance:


----------



## AFC84

Aww :)


----------



## 21p1eco

ooh good, i hadnt heard much about it before but i thought OH would prefer the snaps to a mei tai. hope you enjoy it!


----------



## dougie

Some photos from Louie's birthday, we went to the zoo!

You can see the rest of the AMAZING photos from the day here if you're curious!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0318louie2sml.jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 17









DSC_0328louie2sml.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 13









DSC_0340louie2sml-1.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## AFC84

Oooh and this beauty arrived yesterday...I seriously need to curb the spending now! :blush:

Kanga X2 :cloud9:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/Babywearing/P1020011.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/Babywearing/P1020010.jpg

Ignore mismatched prints please! :lol:
He's loving going arms out, think I'll have to be careful he doesn't steal from shops though!

Gorgeous pics Dougie, looks like it fits you both perfectly! :)


----------



## 21p1eco

LOVE the pics Dougie! we love the zoo too.


----------



## Elphaba

AFC84 said:


> Oooh and this beauty arrived yesterday...I seriously need to curb the spending now! :blush:
> 
> Kanga X2 :cloud9:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/Babywearing/P1020011.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/Babywearing/P1020010.jpg
> 
> Ignore mismatched prints please! :lol:
> He's loving going arms out, think I'll have to be careful he doesn't steal from shops though!
> 
> Gorgeous pics Dougie, looks like it fits you both perfectly! :)

Gorgeous pics hun! 

Re the stealing, me friend was carrying her son in a back carry a while back (he was about 18 months old) and he took a chocolate eclair off the shelf in the shop and opened the packate and started eating it before she noticed :haha:


----------



## AFC84

Thanks! Hahaa, that's brilliant! Are you coming to the March sling meet/walk by the way? :)


----------



## Elphaba

Not sure yet, hun. The Vyne is a bit of a PITA to get to from Fleet by public transport (I don't drive) but DH may be able to work from home that day in which case I'll get him to give me a lift.


----------



## aliss

Elphaba said:


> AFC84 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh and this beauty arrived yesterday...I seriously need to curb the spending now! :blush:
> 
> Enough of that talk! There's no such thing as too much $$ spent on slings!Click to expand...


----------



## AFC84

Elphaba said:


> Not sure yet, hun. The Vyne is a bit of a PITA to get to from Fleet by public transport (I don't drive) but DH may be able to work from home that day in which case I'll get him to give me a lift.

Ahh yeah, fair enough! :)




aliss said:


> AFC84 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh and this beauty arrived yesterday...I seriously need to curb the spending now! :blush:
> 
> Enough of that talk! There's no such thing as too much $$ spent on slings!Click to expand...

It's true, it's true! [haven't really got a leg to stand on either, I'm waiting for something else in the post as well!] :lol:


----------



## fluffpuffin

dougie said:


> Some photos from Louie's birthday, we went to the zoo!
> 
> You can see the rest of the AMAZING photos from the day here if you're curious!

lovely photos hon.


----------



## Zarababy1

look what we got today :happydance: 

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b250/xzaraxcorex/168346_10150385619495244_608730243_17164328_6156070_n.jpg

it is LUSH! i love it <3

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b250/xzaraxcorex/180673_10150385635405244_608730243_17164554_7873039_n.jpg


----------



## Zarababy1

even super comfy with 27lb of toddler on a front carry! + they both love it! 
https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b250/xzaraxcorex/180122_10150385692755244_608730243_17165273_18420_n.jpg
https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b250/xzaraxcorex/untitled-5.jpg


----------



## aliss

Fantastic! Where'd you buy?


----------



## Zarababy1

its pre-loved from a lady on another forum! so its super soft and floppy and bargin £55 <3


----------



## aliss

Is it a UK only forum? I'm looking for some more slings (no such thing as enough) but would prefer to buy more local- Canada/US


----------



## wtt :)

aliss said:


> Is it a UK only forum? I'm looking for some more slings (no such thing as enough) but would prefer to buy more local- Canada/US

haha no but most people on here are from the UK i think. I'm with you though. Would love a section for just stuff in the US and Canada since some things are very different over here. 
However, a lot of the baby wearing "equipment" mentioned in this thread are also available in the US, especially on amazon.com ;)


----------



## Zarababy1

yeah it is uk only i do believe, we're not aloud to link/advertise other forums on here x


----------



## hekate

Lliena - cute picture! you both got a very similar expression on your face - adorable!

doughie - lovely pictures! his eyes look amazing!

AFC84 - I absolutely LOVE, love, love that carrier! let me know if you are every "getting rid of" it! the mushrooms! gorgeous! 

zarababy - nice wrap...what make is it?


I went out today with Redley in his wrap and I had loads of comments! that almost never happens....okay I went to a craft market so slightly alternative....but also had comments in oxfam, card shop and Tesco's! mostly saying how comfy he looks and how good it is for them!


----------



## Zarababy1

hekate said:


> Lliena - cute picture! you both got a very similar expression on your face - adorable!
> 
> doughie - lovely pictures! his eyes look amazing!
> 
> AFC84 - I absolutely LOVE, love, love that carrier! let me know if you are every "getting rid of" it! the mushrooms! gorgeous!
> 
> *zarababy - nice wrap...what make is it?*
> 
> I went out today with Redley in his wrap and I had loads of comments! that almost never happens....okay I went to a craft market so slightly alternative....but also had comments in oxfam, card shop and Tesco's! mostly saying how comfy he looks and how good it is for them!

Neobulle x


----------



## lynnikins

i took EJ out in the wrap twice today to the supermarket then to the bookstore as i had Nate with me in a single puschair ( trolley at the supermarket theres never a twin seated trolley around and EJ's way to big to use a baby seat ) and got some admiring glances and a few nice coments


----------



## jessabella

spent most of our weekend in our r&r in Cardiff!! was a great day and the sling saved my life during the tour of the Cardiff castle! Here is a photo of us at the hotel and castle
 



Attached Files:







P2112057.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 31









P2122144.jpg
File size: 61 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Blob

Gorgeous photos jessabelle :could9:


----------



## Rebecca_B

I thought i would add to the clan!!! 

My new ERGO Charlie loves it (and so do i, especially the stars!!)


My calin bleu, comfy and versatile


ERGO again


an again...


My moby, been a while since i used it now.....


----------



## louandivy

Ohhh thats a nice coloured Ergo! And I love these Calin Bleus that I keep seeing, are they easy to use? I love my Ergo because I just have to do a few buckles and I'm ready, not too good when it comes to tying and all that confusing stuff! But I'd love a nice colourful sling for the Summer.


----------



## Rebecca_B

My calin bleu was a pre loved one from e-bay.

I did get a bit flustered when i first tried wrapping but the more times you do it the better it comes together.

I got alot of use out of youtubing the different wraps cause i couldn't understand the pics and descriptions all that clearly.


I got that ERGO on e-bay for 65 quid, well happy. Its galaxy grey. love the stars on it. There are some beauties on there if you have a girl!! Pink is not Charlies colour though lol.

xxxx


----------



## fluffpuffin

I tried out the back carry for the first time :)

https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu237/fluffypuffin82/003-5.jpg


----------



## aliss

Yay back carry :) It's hard at first but once you get used to it, you'll love it 100% more (and they do too, they can see more, they get tired of our mugs!)


----------



## fluffpuffin

so true :) Also Isla was getting too heavy for front carry - I was amazed how light she felt in the back carry - I hardly even felt her.

PS: cute avatar Aliss.


----------



## Zarababy1

charlie wanted his baby "in wrap like harry" when we took this dog for a walk this morning so mummy dug out and old scalf...
https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b250/xzaraxcorex/181499_10150388325205244_608730243_17212885_459462_n.jpg


----------



## wtt :)

omg how cute is that!


----------



## Elphaba

That's adorable, Zarababy!


----------



## Lliena

fluffpuffin said:


> I tried out the back carry for the first time :)
> 
> https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu237/fluffypuffin82/003-5.jpg

Cute :D If you want her to sit higher up on your back just do the waist strap up under your boobs instead, makes them feel even lighter ;)


----------



## fluffpuffin

thanks, I didn't know that. trouble is she enjoys pulling on my hair. if she's higher up it might tempt her more :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Hehe I dont have that problem cos I have really short hair :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

lol i have to tie up my hair for back carrys its long enough that out its down to my nipples now


----------



## binxyboo

Trying out my woven wrap for the first time today (it arrived this morning - thanks Zarababy1)
I'm not ready to try a back carry yet, because I still need more practise with a front carry!!

I will be keeping my mei Tai cos I am still utterly in love with it.
 



Attached Files:







P1030173.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Zarababy1

aww looks comfy  i think i might get charlie a little MT for his dolly! :rofl:


----------



## Pixxie

Me and Lyra rocking the Moby :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC02415.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 12









DSC02417.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## lynnikins

aww she looks so comfy


----------



## wtt :)

love the pic with the Moby! Planning on getting one too :)


----------



## Pixxie

Its the best thing I've ever bought, Lyra loves being able to have a nap on mummys chest and mummy loves being able to make a cuppa while she does it! 

Only thing is the weight on my front reminds me of being pregnant and is making me broody already, oh dear :haha: xx


----------



## wtt :)

Pixxie said:


> Its the best thing I've ever bought, Lyra loves being able to have a nap on mummys chest and mummy loves being able to make a cuppa while she does it!
> 
> Only thing is the weight on my front reminds me of being pregnant and is making me broody already, oh dear :haha: xx

:lol: she looks very comfy in there!


----------



## Elphaba

Lovely picture, Pikkle!


----------



## Zarababy1

fed up of trying to get harry in a back carry with th wrap i give up! we're sticking with ssc's! so in selling it...
https://www.babyandbump.com/cloth-d...en-wrap-neobulle-manon-grise.html#post9226880 

i dont want to because its lovely but such is life!


----------



## wtt :)

Zarababy1 said:


> fed up of trying to get harry in a back carry with th wrap i give up! we're sticking with ssc's! so in selling it...
> https://www.babyandbump.com/cloth-d...en-wrap-neobulle-manon-grise.html#post9226880
> 
> i dont want to because its lovely but such is life!

what are ssc's?


----------



## lynnikins

soft structured carriers like mei tais or connecta's


----------



## cleckner04

Here's my new Oh Snap! I must say, it's kind of hard taking pictures of a back carry. :haha: I took it out for a spin tonight and it is SO comfy! I definitely think it's my new favorite carrier. :thumbup:

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/Emmas%20Second%20Year/EmmasSecondYear_182.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/Emmas%20Second%20Year/EmmasSecondYear_181.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/IMG_6768-1.jpg


----------



## wtt :)

she seems to like it in there :thumbup: :D


----------



## modo

Can anyone please recommend me a baby carrier that is relativity simple to put Bobby on my back? I have one now but I can't put him in without help from DH :(


----------



## Zarababy1

modo said:


> Can anyone please recommend me a baby carrier that is relativity simple to put Bobby on my back? I have one now but I can't put him in without help from DH :(

i found a connecta very very easy for back carring!


----------



## modo

Thanks I ordered one :thumbup:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

This is from nearly 3 years ago my baby when she was newborn in her Moby. I have bought a Pikkolo carrier I am now waiting on it to arrive to use in 3 months when my son arrives.
 



Attached Files:







alixinmoby-1.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## NaturalMomma

Ergos
https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k458/JennBrianHunter/051-1.jpg
Boba
https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k458/JennBrianHunter/544.jpg
BaliBreeze by Wrapsody
https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k458/JennBrianHunter/002-1.jpg
Sleepy Wrap
https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k458/JennBrianHunter/017nk.jpg
JellyBean by Munchkin
https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k458/JennBrianHunter/001-3.jpg
Moby
https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k458/JennBrianHunter/TBW/058nm.jpg
Kozy Carrier MT
https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k458/JennBrianHunter/TBW/023.jpg


----------



## dougie

what a repertoire Natural Momma!


----------



## lepaskilf

Rebecca_B said:


> I thought i would add to the clan!!!
> 
> So lovely!
> 
> My new ERGO Charlie loves it (and so do i, especially the stars!!)
> View attachment 169403
> 
> 
> My friend has this pattern, i am soo jealous! Mine is black!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zarababy1 said:
> 
> 
> charlie wanted his baby "in wrap like harry" when we took this dog for a walk this morning so mummy dug out and old scalf...
> https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b250/xzaraxcorex/181499_10150388325205244_608730243_17212885_459462_n.jpg
> 
> That's so cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaturalMomma said:
> 
> 
> Ergos
> https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k458/JennBrianHunter/051-1.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Have you been out like this? Is it ok?Click to expand...


----------



## Surreal

Zarababy1 said:


> charlie wanted his baby "in wrap like harry" when we took this dog for a walk this morning so mummy dug out and old scalf...
> https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b250/xzaraxcorex/181499_10150388325205244_608730243_17212885_459462_n.jpg

That's so adorable! :D :D


Quick question for those with Mei Tai's. I've got a Moby, but that's not so back carrying friendly, and my LO is a pretty hefty fellow. So, I've got a Mei Tai coming in the mail. Are Mei Tai's easy to do for a back carry? I'm a single mom, so the extra hands to get him back there will be difficult. Could I get away with getting him to my back, without the need of assistance?


----------



## cleckner04

I have no help with back carrying either and I can easily put Emma into the babyhawk. :flower:


----------



## Groovychick

Thanks for sharing girls. :)


----------



## aliss

Once you get the hang of the back carry you will prefer it!

Just make sure to do it above a bed and in front of a mirror the first few times and you are good. Keep your back parallel to the ground and be swift! I can do it like nobody's business after many bed attempts :)


----------



## NaturalMomma

lepaskilf said:


> Rebecca_B said:
> 
> 
> I thought i would add to the clan!!!
> 
> So lovely!
> 
> My new ERGO Charlie loves it (and so do i, especially the stars!!)
> View attachment 169403
> 
> 
> My friend has this pattern, i am soo jealous! Mine is black!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zarababy1 said:
> 
> 
> charlie wanted his baby "in wrap like harry" when we took this dog for a walk this morning so mummy dug out and old scalf...
> https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b250/xzaraxcorex/181499_10150388325205244_608730243_17212885_459462_n.jpg
> 
> That's so cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaturalMomma said:
> 
> 
> Ergos
> https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k458/JennBrianHunter/051-1.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Have you been out like this? Is it ok?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but not often. Usually if both want to be worn DH will wear one and I'll wear the other. But I've been out like this about 3 times. For me it's been ok because although my kids are almost 3 years apart, they are almost the same weight (23 lbs and 29 lbs).Click to expand...


----------



## fluffpuffin

love all your slings naturalmomma :)


----------



## Hayley90

This is me and Harrison this afternoon in his Very Hungry Caterpillar reversible Mei Tai! The other side is Michael Miller cocoa apples :) 
He kept trying to escape by leaning over, trying to grab things :lol:
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/Picture77.png


----------



## AFC84

That is awesome, love it! :)

Nice pics NaturalMomma!

I've been rather naughty and splashed out on a Kinderpack and Eye2Eye mei tai...my bank balance isn't going to recover for a while :o Can't wait for them to arrive, think I may need to keep them hidden from OH though :oops:


----------



## louandivy

Hayley90 said:


> This is me and Harrison this afternoon in his Very Hungry Caterpillar reversible Mei Tai! The other side is Michael Miller cocoa apples :)
> He kept trying to escape by leaning over, trying to grab things :lol:
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/Picture77.png

I love this! Where did you get it from?


----------



## aliss

WANT ONE!!! Please spill!


----------



## Aaisrie

The first two were taken when my daughter was really ill, the last one is from a couple of months ago, the Girasol isn't mine, it was a lend but I do have my own didy just no pics!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Saraya/0609/DSCF1915.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Saraya/0609/DSCF1952.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/IMG_0179.jpg


----------



## 21p1eco

aww lovely pics Aaisrie!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Yaayyyy my new wrap came!! :wohoo:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/102_2306.jpg

Went into the village and EVERYONE was commenting on it saying how nice it was. And he fell asleep after about two minutes :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Kate that's gorgeous, what is it?


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Thanks! It's from Victoria the Slinglady :D


----------



## Aaisrie

I want to steal it!!!


----------



## JellyBeann

Kate&Lucas said:


> Yaayyyy my new wrap came!! :wohoo:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/102_2306.jpg
> 
> Went into the village and EVERYONE was commenting on it saying how nice it was. And he fell asleep after about two minutes :haha:

I've been thinking of ordering from her...custom mei tai is tempting!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Hehe, I've wanted this one for ages! I'm like a kid at Christmas :lol:
Does she still do Mei Tais?


----------



## JellyBeann

Her fb page still has them?!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

I know there was a bit of a to-do, she posted a new note recently.


----------



## binxyboo

Kate&Lucas said:


> Yaayyyy my new wrap came!! :wohoo:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/102_2306.jpg
> 
> Went into the village and EVERYONE was commenting on it saying how nice it was. And he fell asleep after about two minutes :haha:

I have that wrap too.
Its soooo gorgeous


----------



## Zarababy1

new wrap im in love again! lol this collection is ever growing! 
https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b250/xzaraxcorex/NATI.jpg
https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b250/xzaraxcorex/NATI2.jpg

Picture dont really do it justice its lovely!


----------



## henny

Ive put this in the wrong thread, so now putting the pic in here :lol:

Hubby and the boys :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







ergo.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 151


----------



## Zarababy1

lovely henny is that an ergo? looks like one but iv never seen one in green before i want!!!


----------



## henny

Thank you :) its an ergo performance and its fab :D


----------



## Zarababy1

ooo i'll have to have a look, althought i might get shot if i spend anymore :rofl:


----------



## henny

:rofl: hubby always worries when I see new nappies or wraps :lol:


----------



## Zarababy1

oh im pretty much over the nappy obbsession now but this wrap obbsession is just starting!!


----------



## AFC84

Aaargh I'm the opposite...got into cloth late, so it's still a pretty new obsession...although now I'm starting to know what works best for us there's less of a turnover anyway! :lol:


----------



## henny

I'm still obsessed with cloth nappies, not allowed to be obsessed with wraps as the ergo was £90 and dh took a lot of persuading :rofl:


----------



## AFC84

Hehe, I just don't tell mine....or tell him it's here on holiday, or as a trade :lol:

Good news...my Eye2Eye is now in the UK...bad news...it's in customs :cry:


----------



## Zarababy1

AFC84 said:


> Hehe, I just don't tell mine....or tell him it's here on holiday, or as a trade :lol:
> 
> Good news...my Eye2Eye is now in the UK...bad news...it's in customs :cry:

uh oh hope you dont get stung to bad!


----------



## Hayley90

My VHC mei tai was from victoria the slinglady on fb, but she doesnt make them anymore :( Im quite pleased i got in there just in time!!! :)

I see a lot of people talking about Ergo carriers, but i dont really know much about them... why are they so pricey though :( I could never have a carrier/wrap addiction, i couldnt afford it!!! :lol: Thats why i prefer nappies... i could get loads for £90!!! x


----------



## Mel+Bump

I got my new connecta :happydance: LOVE IT!

Sooo much easier to do a backcarry. Although doesn't make it easier to take a photo of a back carry so this was the result lol.

edit: excuse the nosey cat!
 



Attached Files:







Backcarry.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Surreal

Just got my Mei Tai in today! :wohoo: After a month, and it passing through customs from Thailand... I am *so* happy!!

Forgive my dirty mirror... :blush:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v187/reacatt/IMG_0427.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v187/reacatt/IMG_0426.jpg

Here's the design on it. I'm *totally* obsessed with dragon stuff, so I went crazy happy, when I saw this available on E-bay. Bonus points that my favorite color is red.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v187/reacatt/IMG_0428.jpg

Only kicker is I'm not entirely sure I'm putting it on right. :dohh: It's a Palm and Pond, and seems like a lot of the weight is going across my shoulders and where the shoulder straps eventually tie at my stomach? And how do I put him higher on my back? He kinda seems to sag, and it puts more weight across my shoulders...

Someone suggested "bouncing" the carrier up, but LO is still getting the hang of holding his head, and I don't want to whip-lash him.



Mel+Bump said:

> I got my new connecta LOVE IT!
> 
> Sooo much easier to do a backcarry. Although doesn't make it easier to take a photo of a back carry so this was the result lol.
> 
> edit: excuse the nosey cat!

Love it! :D (And nosey cats are cute!)


----------



## binxyboo

Surreal said:


> Just got my Mei Tai in today! :wohoo: After a month, and it passing through customs from Thailand... I am *so* happy!!
> 
> Forgive my dirty mirror... :blush:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v187/reacatt/IMG_0427.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v187/reacatt/IMG_0426.jpg
> 
> Here's the design on it. I'm *totally* obsessed with dragon stuff, so I went crazy happy, when I saw this available on E-bay. Bonus points that my favorite color is red.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v187/reacatt/IMG_0428.jpg
> 
> Only kicker is I'm not entirely sure I'm putting it on right. :dohh: It's a Palm and Pond, and seems like a lot of the weight is going across my shoulders and where the shoulder straps eventually tie at my stomach? And how do I put him higher on my back? He kinda seems to sag, and it puts more weight across my shoulders...
> 
> Someone suggested "bouncing" the carrier up, but LO is still getting the hang of holding his head, and I don't want to whip-lash him.


I see from your sig that your LO is only 10 weeks old. I personally wouldn't do a back carry til about 5-6 months.


----------



## Surreal

binxyboo said:


> I see from your sig that your LO is only 10 weeks old. I personally wouldn't do a back carry til about 5-6 months.

Oops! Got told it was acceptable to back carry once they have neck control, and he has for a while -- but if it's safer to wait to back carry, then it's only front carry for him, for a while! Thanks for the head's up! :flower:

Problem with first babies -- your just learning all the do's and don't's, depending on their age. By the time I can actively use the Mei Tai, he'll be old enough. The colder weather here makes the Moby preferable, right now. :)


----------



## dougie

Some pictures from our trip to the baby show last weekend! Note the picture where he is tied to the chair, they had *NO* highchairs in the 'adult' eating place, so we improvised!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00555.JPG
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 35









DSC00558.JPG
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 25









DSC00559.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Kate&Lucas

^^ That's a good idea! Never thought of that one.

Anyone like my new carrier??

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/188251_10150152367531605_524986604_8741966_2487359_n.jpg

:haha:

The funny thing is he was loving it in there! My younger sister said it's because I'm 'always carrying him about in wierd things'.. meaning my slings :dohh::lol:


----------



## JellyBeann

Kate...LOVE IT! I keep getting tempted to carry LO in my bags when I have handfulls lmao!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

You should do!... Then again I'm not sure how well it'd go down in public :haha:


----------



## JellyBeann

Lol, I can see me being reported to various child services lmao! I really want an ergo now...I'm deffo going to get one for the next bubs!!


----------



## wtt :)

re: ERGO. I was looking at one online, just to see how much they cost, etc. and DH was like "what is that?! is that some kind of bulletproof baby suit???" :rofl:


----------



## xerinx

Heres a rubbish pic but logans on my back in a mei tai :D

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/183004_1751881031490_1072823694_31978857_3200577_n.jpg


----------



## JellyBeann

wtt :) said:


> re: ERGO. I was looking at one online, just to see how much they cost, etc. and DH was like "what is that?! is that some kind of bulletproof baby suit???" :rofl:

 
haha!! I showed my OH, and said..."can we get one of these for the next baby?" he just replied with a "yeah, alright" I didn't tell him the price lmao!

I'm gonner hold him to it now! x


----------



## wtt :)

JellyBeann said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> re: ERGO. I was looking at one online, just to see how much they cost, etc. and DH was like "what is that?! is that some kind of bulletproof baby suit???" :rofl:
> 
> 
> haha!! I showed my OH, and said..."can we get one of these for the next baby?" he just replied with a "yeah, alright" I didn't tell him the price lmao!
> 
> I'm gonner hold him to it now! xClick to expand...

:haha: i hear they're great though, especially for long walks with the dog, etc. I think we'll get one in the future :)


----------



## Lliena

Avalon in a girasol Mr x, it matches her eyes perfectly :D

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF01352.jpg
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF01372.jpg
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF01432.jpg


----------



## henny

We have the ergo performance and its great, Lo is 24lbs and 14mths and find it easy to carry him in it :)


----------



## Elphaba

Gorgeous!!


----------



## AFC84

Hahaa love it Kate! :lol:
Lovely pics Dougie...aww that really suits her Lliena :)


----------



## Zarababy1

our didy simon (excuse the mess we're dejunking, and the pj bottoms, we're poorly :rofl:)

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b250/xzaraxcorex/181963_10150406760960244_608730243_17442220_346035_n.jpg

I didnt like it at first i got it for quick ups and downs its only a 3, but once i put it on i actually really like it!


----------



## louandivy

Zarababy I love it, what gorgeous colours! I wish I knew how to use wraps, I'm so lazy with my Ergo!


----------



## JellyBeann

louandivy said:


> Zarababy I love it, what gorgeous colours! I wish I knew how to use wraps, I'm so lazy with my Ergo!

If I had an Ergo, I wouldn't bother with wraps as much lol!


----------



## wtt :)

question: How do you clean an ERGO?


----------



## JellyBeann

No idea...does it say on the label? x


----------



## JellyBeann

Our first ever attempt at a double hammock!!

:cloud9:


bit loose, but it was our first attempt!​


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Yay!! Looks fab :happydance:


----------



## wtt :)

JellyBeann said:


> No idea...does it say on the label? x

i don't own one yet. I was just wondering :flower:


----------



## JellyBeann

wtt :) said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> No idea...does it say on the label? x
> 
> i don't own one yet. I was just wondering :flower:Click to expand...

ahh...lol...I would assume you can just stick em in the washing machine?


----------



## JellyBeann

a clearer picture of us doing another back carry...it's like crossed over and under... I made it up, really!! :thumbup: 

:cloud9:
https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n523/Gemii-Leigh-Kingaby-Imagery/DSCF1122.jpg

And just because I love it!:
https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n523/Gemii-Leigh-Kingaby-Imagery/DSCF1125.jpg


I really love back carries, so does bubs...I can't wait to be out and about with it in the summer!



​


----------



## Lliena

trying a bwcc :)

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0182-1.jpg
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0185-1.jpg


----------



## jessabella

sneak peak from promo photos:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







Jessa_20110216_006.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 41


----------



## JellyBeann

Aww...wow, Lilena, I loooove your tats, of what I can see, anyway...could I see a closer pic? (totally OT I know lol)

JessaBella...promo for what may I ask? x

babes look so content in their wraps...I don't want to use my pram ever again!


----------



## Lliena

Hehe thanks I have 15 upto now in various places, I need to get better pics of them all :)


----------



## AFC84

Lliena said:


> trying a bwcc :)
> 
> https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0182-1.jpg
> https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0185-1.jpg

She looks lovely and snug! I really need to try a BWCC, did you have a particular video that you used to learn it? I only use DH at the moment, but BWCC looks easier to adjust to support their heads more if they fall asleep I think :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Personally I like SHBC! Dead comfy and feels secure even with my 2yr old!


----------



## jessabella

JellyBeann said:


> Aww...wow, Lilena, I loooove your tats, of what I can see, anyway...could I see a closer pic? (totally OT I know lol)
> 
> JessaBella...promo for what may I ask? x
> 
> babes look so content in their wraps...I don't want to use my pram ever again!

For Rose and Rebellion website.


----------



## PepsiChic

heres me and my bubba when he was 2 months old
 



Attached Files:







0924101350-00.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Lliena

AFC84 said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> trying a bwcc :)
> 
> https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0182-1.jpg
> https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0185-1.jpg
> 
> She looks lovely and snug! I really need to try a BWCC, did you have a particular video that you used to learn it? I only use DH at the moment, but BWCC looks easier to adjust to support their heads more if they fall asleep I think :)Click to expand...

Yep I used this one-BWCC she really made it click! Instead of just bringing it over the legs and tying it in front though I took the wrap under each leg on both sides after I had done the cross with the material,then tied in front as it gives a bit more support :)


----------



## Thumper

Just looked through all your pics, LOVE them! :D My baby isn't even born yet and I've already got one carrier, now searching on eBay for several more. I'm not even a Mum yet and I think I have a wrap addiction :haha: Going to get a Moby wrap and maybe a Victoria Slinglady. I want loads in different colours and patters but money is already tight :(
Can't wait to show off my pics soon...


----------



## PepsiChic

i do wish id of bought a wrap instead of the carrier, i find the carrier straps arent comfy and that they slip off my shoulders so im constantly pushing them back on. the carrier itself is lovely and soft and LO seems to really enjoy it. just not me so much!


----------



## louandivy

This is why I love baby wearing. When I'm walking I just get to look down and see this little face staring back at me!

https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/028-4.jpg


----------



## Lliena

Awwww :D


----------



## Zarababy1

My favroutie babywearing pic at the moment! :cloud9:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

louandivy said:


> This is why I love baby wearing. When I'm walking I just get to look down and see this little face staring back at me!
> 
> https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/028-4.jpg

Wow, Ivy's eyes are an amazing colour!


----------



## lozzy21

Heres us trying out the connecta


----------



## Zarababy1

look at niamhs little face all happy


----------



## Lliena

Storch Leo for the school run, she always falls asleep in it :cloud9:

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/IMAG0840.jpg
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/IMAG0842.jpg


----------



## mystika802

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a325/mystika802/March10th20112.jpg

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a325/mystika802/March10th201111.jpg


----------



## veganmum2be

mystika...you have amazing hair! i used to have hair that long but got it cut and have never managed to get it like that again! 
loving the ergo too :)


----------



## mystika802

Thanks :) I cut it to my chin when I had Mason and regretted it ever since, so I've been growing it for years and its finally where I want it. It sits around my hips now when my hood isnt in the way :)


----------



## jessabella

The only way I would ever have hair like that is if I bought it! :haha:
how sexy is this photo!:smug:
 



Attached Files:







P2122190.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 34


----------



## wtt :)

jessabella said:


> The only way I would ever have hair like that is if I bought it! :haha:
> how sexy is this photo!:smug:

very! :rofl:


----------



## icy1975

We ventured out with our babyhawk for the first time today, I've never been outside wearing Lucy so I was a bit worried but it was amazing, Lucy loved it and so did I!

Hope these pictures work
 



Attached Files:







185759_10150409740460316_569090315_17164760_230485_n.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 7









185759_10150409740475316_569090315_17164762_8343702_n.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5









185759_10150409740480316_569090315_17164763_2432959_n.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4









195988_10150409741750316_569090315_17164777_7585124_n.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 5









184938_10150409738330316_569090315_17164740_1416160_n.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wtt :)

aww ^^


----------



## jessabella

cute!!


----------



## AFC84

Lovely pics everyone...congrats on your BFP WTT! :happydance:


----------



## Lliena

wtt :) said:


> aww ^^


Congrats on your bfp :D


----------



## wtt :)

thanks ladies! :dance:


----------



## Sarah10

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/190645_104917169590103_100002154607023_47140_4254432_n.jpg

Got my carrier yesterday


----------



## Lliena

awww cute :D


----------



## Sarah10

He had his first nap in ages today! i wish i'd of bought one alot sooner! x


----------



## Elphaba

Aww - he looks so snug in there, Sarah!


----------



## Sarah10

Thanks :) we went out all day today he slept for 2 hours, i couldn't believe it! xx


----------



## binxyboo

the last pic I posted of the Mei Tai was when Daniel was only a couple of months old.
Here he is today at nearly 9 months old. 
He was helping me get his nappies off the washing line.

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/196120_10150099133901455_646376454_6512340_7787010_n.jpg


----------



## binxyboo

double post.
silly forum!


----------



## AFC84

^^ Wow he looks so grown up! Lovely pic :)


----------



## jessabella

oh wow has it been that long..I remember that too..I was preggers!! he so grown up now :)


----------



## binxyboo

jessabella said:


> oh wow has it been that long..I remember that too..I was preggers!! he so grown up now :)

and now your LO is nearly 3 months!!
where does all the time go, eh??


----------



## lynnikins

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/197062_10150425906940123_663595122_17255572_2965562_n.jpg

ok so not the best pic but heres me at Willowbank in NZ with my friend Francinne , her husband Karl and their son Mason im wearing EJ in my woven panel wrap


----------



## AFC84

Aww lovely! :)


----------



## lepaskilf

lynnikins said:


> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/197062_10150425906940123_663595122_17255572_2965562_n.jpg
> 
> ok so not the best pic but heres me at Willowbank in NZ with my friend Francinne , her husband Karl and their son Mason im wearing EJ in my woven panel wrap

An action shot! Love it!!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Went to Wales for a few days with my mum and Lucas and, despite protests, I refused to take the bloody pram! Can't enjoy the lovely scenery if you can't get anywhere can you :flower:

On our way - 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/200035_171103669605595_100001178892228_350563_3727666_n.jpg

Walking along the canal - 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/188814_171100502939245_100001178892228_350509_5934767_n.jpg

Havin a sleep :haha: -
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/199537_171100519605910_100001178892228_350510_6257826_n.jpg

Going for a walk in the park last night - 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/195838_171104046272224_100001178892228_350581_1276810_n.jpg

:D


----------



## louandivy

Great photos Kate, looove that sling!


----------



## Lliena

Kate&Lucas said:


> Went to Wales for a few days with my mum and Lucas and, despite protests, I refused to take the bloody pram! Can't enjoy the lovely scenery if you can't get anywhere can you :flower:
> 
> On our way -
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/200035_171103669605595_100001178892228_350563_3727666_n.jpg
> 
> 
> :D

Fab pics! You look good as a blonde too! :D


----------



## lepaskilf

Great pics kateandlucas! you in Llangollen??


----------



## veganmum2be

the beach a couple of weeks ago i think :D
 



Attached Files:







193.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Thanks Lliena - I'm still not sure about it!
Yep Lepaskilf we were in Llangollen, it's such a lovely place! Though I was corrected by everyone I spoke to for not pronouncing it properly :haha:

Lovely pic veganmum2be :)


----------



## bethanchloe

Not quite plucked up the courage to go outside with it yet - scared!! x


----------



## jessabella

lovely veganmum
nice sling bethandchloe
I will reserve from posting again..I have way too many photos of babywearing..hahah


----------



## jessabella

Lliena said:


> Kate&Lucas said:
> 
> 
> Went to Wales for a few days with my mum and Lucas and, despite protests, I refused to take the bloody pram! Can't enjoy the lovely scenery if you can't get anywhere can you :flower:
> 
> On our way -
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/200035_171103669605595_100001178892228_350563_3727666_n.jpg
> 
> 
> :D
> 
> Fab pics! You look good as a blonde too! :DClick to expand...


you look gorg


----------



## dougie

we want to see your pictures jess!


----------



## aliss

It's not easy wearing at 30+lbs!!!
 



Attached Files:







sling.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Farie

My view
 



Attached Files:







IMG148.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jessabella

heres another photo then :blush: hahah

Livvy and I on the London Eye!
 



Attached Files:







183819_10150100514856006_524366005_6787957_5923368_n.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 34


----------



## celine

jessabella you always look fab in your babywearing pics!


----------



## wtt :)

agreed! :thumbup: ^^


----------



## jessabella

awww thanks..shall I post a not so good one then to show you how I look after cleaning the house with bubs attatched! :haha:


----------



## mercedes2010

Me with my then two month old daughter! She is now a strapping ten-year-old tomboy but here she looks a bit uncertain! lol
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 3









001.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Cat_pj

I love my mei tai!!
 



Attached Files:







SSL22760.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## xerinx

Logan in his new melkaj! So comfy!!

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/198988_1788401024467_1072823694_32036384_3602562_n.jpg


----------



## Lliena

Aw cute! Did you order it direct from her? I ordered one on 6th it was posted on 9th but still isnt here :(


----------



## xerinx

Nope hun i got it preloved. Have you emailed her asked for tracking number ect? Hope it arrives soon for you hun because they really are so comfy!!


----------



## Lliena

Yeah she sent me the tracking for poland and it left there ok but she said she doesn't get a tracking number for the uk and it's in hands of royal mail now. So I said i'll give it another week or so and hope it comes!


----------



## xerinx

Ohh thats not good!! Hoping it comes for you soon!!!


----------



## jessabella

I want one of those!! :(


----------



## jessabella

so I got one!! thanks Liliena...
and xernix for encoraging me to go for it!! haha
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## xerinx

Awwww so cute!!!


----------



## jessabella

I will show her in the reversable side tommorrow! I think I like it more now that I have it in action.


----------



## xerinx

Ooooo thats fab hun!!

Im thinking of giving up wearing him as he just doesnt want to be carried anymore :cry:


----------



## jessabella

ohh no dont give it up!! :) keep trying..


----------



## xerinx

Hes getting big n heavy and now hes started walking its all he wants to do :( Growing up too fast!!


----------



## aliss

xerinx said:


> Hes getting big n heavy and now hes started walking its all he wants to do :( Growing up too fast!!

ohhh noooo. :hugs: we're approaching that stage too (mine is 27lbs), not walking but has the urge to crawl :cry: I think it's like when a baby self-weans from the breast, its just, heartbreaking!!!!


----------



## jessabella

I know..and here I was crying about Liv feeling so comfortable in her crib instead next to me :cry:

oh and I think you should just all give me your carriers! hahahaha


----------



## Lliena

Yey it looks brill on you Jess :D


----------



## aliss

jessabella said:


> I know..and here I was crying about Liv feeling so comfortable in her crib instead next to me :cry:
> 
> oh and I think you should just all give me your carriers! hahahaha

Sorry, i'm keeping the ergo for when I'm a grandma!! :rofl:


----------



## xerinx

aliss said:


> xerinx said:
> 
> 
> Hes getting big n heavy and now hes started walking its all he wants to do :( Growing up too fast!!
> 
> ohhh noooo. :hugs: we're approaching that stage too (mine is 27lbs), not walking but has the urge to crawl :cry: I think it's like when a baby self-weans from the breast, its just, heartbreaking!!!!Click to expand...

It really is! :cry: Of course im so proud of him growing up but hes doing it too fast. One day hes my baby and then this week he is all cheek and grown up! Knows how to open cupboards and steal biscuits as i found out tonight!! Ohhhh well it happens to us all!!:nope:


----------



## jessabella

omg..steal biscuits!! wow..big boy! sorry hun..guess you need to have another one..hahah


----------



## jessabella

Lliena said:


> Yey it looks brill on you Jess :D

sorry for the bad photo..I was eager to get outside and walk around with it..the design is amazing..I think I might to get another one..maybe the one with peacock..if she ever made one with an owl..I wouldnt think twice!:haha:


----------



## jessabella

aliss said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> I know..and here I was crying about Liv feeling so comfortable in her crib instead next to me :cry:
> 
> oh and I think you should just all give me your carriers! hahahaha
> 
> Sorry, i'm keeping the ergo for when I'm a grandma!! :rofl:Click to expand...

hahah me too..because Lord knows Im not pushing out another one:winkwink:


----------



## xerinx

jessabella said:


> omg..steal biscuits!! wow..big boy! sorry hun..guess you need to have another one..hahah

Hahaha in a few years once ive qualified!! 

And he really is growing up! Whenever i ask him to do something or stop something his answer is 'nah!' Hes turning into a mini teenager already!


----------



## JASMAK

kelana and i a couple days ago at the ski resort. wore her for three days straight up there.
 



Attached Files:







babywearing.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Lliena

jessabella said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> Yey it looks brill on you Jess :D
> 
> sorry for the bad photo..I was eager to get outside and walk around with it..the design is amazing..I think I might to get another one..maybe the one with peacock..if she ever made one with an owl..I wouldnt think twice!:haha:Click to expand...

She will make customs hun, if you emailed her she would design you one especialy :D


----------



## jessabella

JASMAK said:


> kelana and i a couple days ago at the ski resort. wore her for three days straight up there.

omg i would be so afraid of falling with her:cry:


----------



## jessabella

Lliena said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> Yey it looks brill on you Jess :D
> 
> sorry for the bad photo..I was eager to get outside and walk around with it..the design is amazing..I think I might to get another one..maybe the one with peacock..if she ever made one with an owl..I wouldnt think twice!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> She will make customs hun, if you emailed her she would design you one especialy :DClick to expand...

dont tell me that:haha:


----------



## aliss

jessabella said:


> JASMAK said:
> 
> 
> kelana and i a couple days ago at the ski resort. wore her for three days straight up there.
> 
> omg i would be so afraid of falling with her:cry:Click to expand...

It's okay, we're Canadian!! :rofl: I haul mine around in -20C ice and snow in his ergo too! :rofl:


----------



## louandivy

aliss said:


> jessabella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JASMAK said:
> 
> 
> kelana and i a couple days ago at the ski resort. wore her for three days straight up there.
> 
> omg i would be so afraid of falling with her:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> It's okay, we're Canadian!! :rofl: I haul mine around in -20C ice and snow in his ergo too! :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha my dad used to ski with my older sister in a carrier! Must be a Canadian thing :haha:


----------



## aliss

Progress pictures. Newborn to nearly 10 months.

6 weeks and about 12-14lbs (he was over 9lbs born)


4 months and almost 20lbs :rofl:


He is getting sooooooooooo big, over 27lbs now :cry:


----------



## JASMAK

jessabella said:


> JASMAK said:
> 
> 
> kelana and i a couple days ago at the ski resort. wore her for three days straight up there.
> 
> omg i would be so afraid of falling with her:cry:Click to expand...


lol...don't worry...i didn't ski...my older kids did. i went snowshoeing! that's just walking AND i had poles, but yeah...snow is not scary to us Canadians!:thumbup:


----------



## jessabella

No snow isn't scary to me either I just know myself!! Haha!


----------



## Blob

Ahhhh I love the progress one :cloud9:


----------



## Jetters

https://img218.imageshack.us/img218/5968/19686110150449807290648.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

<3 babywearing daddy <3


----------



## aliss

^Nothing cuter than a daddy wearing. Nothing cuter!!!


----------



## AFC84

aliss said:


> Progress pictures. Newborn to nearly 10 months.
> 
> 6 weeks and about 12-14lbs (he was over 9lbs born)
> View attachment 185426
> 
> 
> 4 months and almost 20lbs :rofl:
> View attachment 185424
> 
> 
> He is getting sooooooooooo big, over 27lbs now :cry:
> View attachment 185422

Lovely pics, how time flies eh! Can't believe he's over 27lb already, Finley was 19.8lb when I weighed him about 3 weeks back :o

Some of my most recent ones [sorry for the size...linking straight from FB]

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/199407_10150116427005547_675230546_6542520_5801060_n.jpg

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/189191_10150116427515547_675230546_6542522_1214028_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/188567_10150099144320547_675230546_6386173_4521238_n.jpg

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/199437_10150116428700547_675230546_6542533_6209511_n.jpg

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/181547_10150099144260547_675230546_6386172_7911520_n.jpg

Just sent this one off to be grad dyed for Finley's birthday...sooo excited! :happydance:

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/196660_10150116427680547_675230546_6542523_2250037_n.jpg


----------



## louandivy

AFC how many wraps and slings do you own?! Love the pics!


----------



## AFC84

Thanks! At the moment I have 2 mei tais, one SSC, 5 wraps and 2 ring slings :)


----------



## Lliena

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/ellaroo.jpg

Playing with an ellaroo at the sling meet today :D


----------



## louandivy

That photo is lovely! Gorgeous sling, gorgeous baby :)


----------



## AFC84

Aww lovely pic! :)


----------



## aliss

She's quite a looker eh!!? Pretty happy back there! Bird's eye view :)


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Ooooh the Ellaroo looks gorgeous! Is it comfy? I'm gutted I never got one now, tempted to sell my rainbow striped wrap for funds, cos it's soooo pretty!


----------



## Lliena

Kate&Lucas said:


> Ooooh the Ellaroo looks gorgeous! Is it comfy? I'm gutted I never got one now, tempted to sell my rainbow striped wrap for funds, cos it's soooo pretty!

It's comfy yeh but wouldn't be for much longer with my 20lb lump I don't think :) So I bought it off the lady that had brought it along and was selling it cheap, for a future squishy...now that's forward planning :haha:


----------



## Ginger1

OK, first one of us!!

Harry in his Connecta :D

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v125/nbroadbridge/babywear.jpg


----------



## JellyBeann

my next post in here should be of us in an Ergo!!


----------



## JellyBeann

That connecta looks lush btw Ginger!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Didnt think to get Ergo shots, there were two of us with one each aswell :dohh:


----------



## aliss

Daddy and ergo :)
 



Attached Files:







daddy.jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## louandivy

alex is suuch a beautiful little boy, you'd think he'd look lie crap considering how little you say he sleeps :rofl:


----------



## Ginger1

Aww...love the Daddy pictures :D


----------



## aliss

louandivy said:


> alex is suuch a beautiful little boy, you'd think he'd look lie crap considering how little you say he sleeps :rofl:

It's me who looks like crap :rofl: Thanks though!!


----------



## JellyBeann

Does anyone want to buy a woven wrap sling at all? I am selling mine!


----------



## xerinx

Im selling my 3 mei tais too!!!


----------



## surprisemummy

hi can i ask all you ladies here that babywear if theres such a thing as a sling/carrier for a toddler out there thats good for your back? just asking on the off chance as my 1 yr old hates his pram now and i end up carrying him when were out. hes soo heavy and ive got a dodgy back and its not helping. my mums friend gave me a hippychick hip seat thing and it was good but i still had to support him with my arms so they got sore aswell lol :dohh:


----------



## JellyBeann

A wrap sling supports the child throughout your whole body. I've a 28lb son and dodgy back, and I went on a 3 mile hike with him in it the other day and no back pain! Can't comment on any other type, as I've not used anything else!


----------



## xerinx

If you want easy i would suggest a mei tai myself as its easier to put on! But wraps are really nice and supportive too the only issue i found with them was they can be fiddlyto put on esp with a wriggly one year old!!


----------



## Lliena

I find wraps more supportive than mei tais even with my 7 month old. I too am selling some wovens as i have another on the way :blush: :haha:


----------



## surprisemummy

ooh thanks for the quick replys. will have a look into the wraps. ive never even considered babywearing so i dont have a clue. but i go out a lot and my LOs not keen on sitting down for long in the buggy and hes nowhere near walking yet. are the wraps ok for 1 yr olds ? what age do they typically go up to? im just thinking if he doesnt like being stuck in his pram then he might not like being stuck on me. hes very nosey and loves to look around lol x


----------



## JellyBeann

My 14 month old is exactly the same, he's so nosey! they can see more in a wrap, as they are at our height, and generally love it, as they are close to mummy!


----------



## surprisemummy

ahh sounds quite good then! i just had a look at the wraps they look sooo confusing lol.


----------



## JellyBeann

have a look on youtube, hundereds of tutorials, I find rucksack carries are the easiest!


----------



## Lliena

Only confusing the first time and there are tons of vids on you tube to help! Also there will be a sling meet near you you can go to and have a play :) 
A one year old is young there are ladies on Natural mamas forum who carry their 3/4 yr olds still :)


----------



## surprisemummy

thanks jellybean ill have a look!

wow lliena 4 yr olds :o i was just thinking that my Los a bit old to start carrying him. would have been nice when he was younger :( but id never heard of anything like this untill recently and i loved my pram lol x


----------



## aliss

surprisemummy said:


> hi can i ask all you ladies here that babywear if theres such a thing as a sling/carrier for a toddler out there thats good for your back? just asking on the off chance as my 1 yr old hates his pram now and i end up carrying him when were out. hes soo heavy and ive got a dodgy back and its not helping. my mums friend gave me a hippychick hip seat thing and it was good but i still had to support him with my arms so they got sore aswell lol :dohh:

If you see my pic above on this last page, Alex fits just great in an ergo. He's 27lbs 2 weeks ago. Same size as a toddler


----------



## wannabewillow

Arcanegirl said:


> Didnt think to get Ergo shots, there were two of us with one each aswell :dohh:

Doh! And I had my camera!:dohh:

Suppose it gives us an excuse to meet up again! x


----------



## Ginger1

I'm after a wrap as well, because as much as I love my Connecta, I can't carry Harry very far in it as my back and hips still aren't brilliant after having SPD :( It's fine for round the house though, but I was seriously hobbling when I tried a longish walk!


----------



## JellyBeann

I just sold mine on ebay!


----------



## Eala

I loved my Moby wrap when LO was smaller... I wasn't so great at it when she got wriggly :rofl: My Papoozle was a good compromise, but we both seem to get on better with a Mei-Tai style.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Lliena said:


> Kate&Lucas said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh the Ellaroo looks gorgeous! Is it comfy? I'm gutted I never got one now, tempted to sell my rainbow striped wrap for funds, cos it's soooo pretty!
> 
> It's comfy yeh but wouldn't be for much longer with my 20lb lump I don't think :) So I bought it off the lady that had brought it along and was selling it cheap, for a future squishy...now that's forward planning :haha:Click to expand...

Aww I probably won't then, Lucas is a heff :( It's soooo beautiful though I could buy one just to look at it :blush:


----------



## JellyBeann

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/200394_10150526216650515_640515514_18073145_1777981_n.jpg https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/199696_10150526214165515_640515514_18073136_2682779_n.jpg

Our Ergo!! It's beautiful, so comfy and we both love it...LO whinges when it's time to come out, he cried hysterically the first time I took him out of it!! Had to put him back in bless!


----------



## hekate

JellyBeann said:


> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/200394_10150526216650515_640515514_18073145_1777981_n.jpg https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/199696_10150526214165515_640515514_18073136_2682779_n.jpg
> 
> Our Ergo!! It's beautiful, so comfy and we both love it...LO whinges when it's time to come out, he cried hysterically the first time I took him out of it!! Had to put him back in bless!

that is so cute! bless him! btw I really like the picture on the wall!:flower:


----------



## JellyBeann

hekate said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/200394_10150526216650515_640515514_18073145_1777981_n.jpg https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/199696_10150526214165515_640515514_18073136_2682779_n.jpg
> 
> Our Ergo!! It's beautiful, so comfy and we both love it...LO whinges when it's time to come out, he cried hysterically the first time I took him out of it!! Had to put him back in bless!
> 
> that is so cute! bless him! btw* I really like the picture on the wall!*:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks, my granddad painted it!!


----------



## Ginger1

Awww...Ollie looks really comfy!!:thumbup:


----------



## louandivy

Love the colour JellyBeann, that looks awesome!


----------



## JellyBeann

Ginger1 said:


> Awww...Ollie looks really comfy!!:thumbup:

Daddy wore him while he was cooking (as Daddy is the king of curry, and Ollie only wanted Daddy) and fell asleep!!



louandivy said:


> Love the colour JellyBeann, that looks awesome!

I too, love the colour, it's the grey galaxy ergo...and so comfy...we have all day Sunday to get used to it too, we're going to watch the truck racing!


----------



## jessabella

you and Oliie are supper cute..I wish I looked that good when babywearing..all my fat just clumps over in the back!! hahah


----------



## JellyBeann

jessabella said:


> you and Oliie are supper cute..I wish I looked that good when babywearing..all my fat just clumps over in the back!! hahah

Aww thanks!!

That is where the t-shirt cam in handy, it's super long, so I made it ruffley and it hid all my fatty wobbly bits haha!!


----------



## Lliena

Trying out a torso carry in our wrap:


ooh I like this mummy!
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0222-1.jpg

It really is very comfy here mummy...
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0240.jpg

I liked it a lot mummy :cloud9:
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0257.jpg


----------



## JellyBeann

Lliena said:


> Trying out a torso carry in our wrap:
> 
> 
> ooh I like this mummy!
> https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0222-1.jpg
> 
> It really is very comfy here mummy...
> https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0240.jpg
> 
> I liked it a lot mummy :cloud9:
> https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0257.jpg

 
That is too cute!


----------



## Jetters

Aw I love, love, love the piccies E :cloud9:


----------



## jessabella

awwwwwwwww...so cute!! I love you..and you look darling too!


----------



## Tulip

I'm loving all these Ergo shots - my birthday pressie has just arrived in the uk (a green Performance) and I can't wait to get my sticky mitts on it! Will try and dig out some sleepywrap pics in the meantime :)

Your LOs are all bloody gorgeous BTW! x


----------



## JellyBeann

Tulip said:


> I'm loving all these Ergo shots - my birthday pressie has just arrived in the uk (a green Performance) and I can't wait to get my sticky mitts on it! Will try and dig out some sleepywrap pics in the meantime :)
> 
> Your LOs are all bloody gorgeous BTW! x

I really wanted the organic twill in red, but it was 148 euros...couldn't stretch to it!!


----------



## Tulip

Lush! I didn't dare look at the organics! It's on the van for delivery today :happydance: What are the chances of him turning up when I pop out for 20 mins to the HV clinic?!


----------



## JellyBeann

Tulip said:


> Lush! I didn't dare look at the organics! It's on the van for delivery today :happydance: What are the chances of him turning up when I pop out for 20 mins to the HV clinic?!

I checked with a neighbour if it'd be okay, and left a sign on the door asking to leave it with #29, but he turned up before I popped out!


----------



## Tulip

I left a note with my phone no and instructions to either call or lob it over the (locked) garden gate. As it happens, I'm back and he's not been. I'm not staring intently out of the window, honest :haha:

Anywho, here is Dillon in his SW:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/1b9bd1f0.jpg
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/138f61f6.jpg


----------



## freckleonear

I've been postie-stalking all week and my newest addition finally arrived today! :happydance:

Please excuse the rubbish photos and bad wrapping, it was fresh out of the box so hasn't been broken in at all.
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC018351.jpg

https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC01836.jpg

Of course my three year old wanted to go up too and didn't want to get back down again!
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC01839.jpg

I think he likes it.
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC01849.jpg

I also bought a cheap 1.5m wrap scrap planning to make an onbag out of it, but Tabitha was moaning whilst I was cooking the dinner so I used it to put her in a simple hip carry.
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC01853.jpg

Now I can't decide whether to use it for a bag or hem it and keep it as an emergency shortie, hmmm...


----------



## Tulip

Ooh pretty wrap! And your kids are stunning!


----------



## Tulip

He's not massively impressed with the ergo. I, on the other hand, love it and will be attempting a trip to London and on the tube tomorrow with ergo instead of buggy :shock:

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/fd07e87a.jpg


----------



## freckleonear

Tulip said:


> Ooh pretty wrap! And your kids are stunning!

Thank you. :)



Tulip said:


> He's not massively impressed with the ergo. I, on the other hand, love it and will be attempting a trip to London and on the tube tomorrow with ergo instead of buggy :shock:
> 
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/fd07e87a.jpg

Oh I love the bright green! Good luck, I'm sure it will be far easier than having to take a buggy!


----------



## JellyBeann

The bright green is stunning!! I'm sure he'll get used to it, it's a lot different to wraps, my LO liked wraps, he didn't go mad, but he liked them, the Ergo, he loves, I can hardly keep him out of it!!


----------



## louandivy

Tulip said:


> He's not massively impressed with the ergo. I, on the other hand, love it and will be attempting a trip to London and on the tube tomorrow with ergo instead of buggy :shock:
> 
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/fd07e87a.jpg

Ohh I'm making a trip to London tomorrow in my Ergo too! Love the green :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Tulip - is that the ergo sport?


----------



## Tulip

BeccaMichelle said:


> Tulip - is that the ergo sport?

No, it's the Performance :)


----------



## veganmum2be

loving the green nicola! :D

i havent uploaded a pic for ages heres a recent one :)
 



Attached Files:







023.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Tulip

Thanks poppet! The sad thing is it matches my coat :haha:

Frank's still looking so diddy in that sling! xx


----------



## aliss

Daddy wearing! 

Went with daddy to buy beer at the store :rofl: Apparently charmed all the ladies at the liquor store. He is getting so massive for this ergo.
 



Attached Files:







daddy.jpg
File size: 62.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## 112110

https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/Photo_000026.jpg
QUESTION, I have only recently started wearing my baby :haha:
I feel dumb for this but, it is like extremely lopsided in weight like I feel like my right shoulder is going to fall off and the other is perfectly fine. I have no idea how to adjust it to fix this and my Grandmother got it at a yardsale so no like instructions or even what kind it is....


----------



## veganmum2be

112110 said:


> https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/Photo_000026.jpg
> QUESTION, I have only recently started wearing my baby :haha:
> I feel dumb for this but, it is like extremely lopsided in weight like I feel like my right shoulder is going to fall off and the other is perfectly fine. I have no idea how to adjust it to fix this and my Grandmother got it at a yardsale so no like instructions or even what kind it is....

to be honest, 
those carriers aren't the best at spreading the weight across the body evenly. also it isn't ideal to have baby facing out, that will make the strain on you greater and its not great for babys spine either, it would be best to have him facing you. those carriers aren't the most supportive baby just dangles from the crotch and their weight kind of just hangs of you. 
but it should be more comfortable with him facing you at least :)


----------



## 112110

veganmum2be said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/Photo_000026.jpg
> QUESTION, I have only recently started wearing my baby :haha:
> I feel dumb for this but, it is like extremely lopsided in weight like I feel like my right shoulder is going to fall off and the other is perfectly fine. I have no idea how to adjust it to fix this and my Grandmother got it at a yardsale so no like instructions or even what kind it is....
> 
> to be honest,
> those carriers aren't the best at spreading the weight across the body evenly. also it isn't ideal to have baby facing out, that will make the strain on you greater and its not great for babys spine either, it would be best to have him facing you. those carriers aren't the most supportive baby just dangles from the crotch and their weight kind of just hangs of you.
> but it should be more comfortable with him facing you at least :)Click to expand...

Ah! Okay thank you so much! :flower:
Nobody I know has used one so I had no idea just plopped him in like that because the other way his head was floppy and he has a tendency to reer backwards and I thought he may fall out :shrug:


----------



## jessabella

Tulip said:


> He's not massively impressed with the ergo. I, on the other hand, love it and will be attempting a trip to London and on the tube tomorrow with ergo instead of buggy :shock:
> 
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/fd07e87a.jpg

:haha:are you kidding..I hate going into London with the pram..omg..I dont think I ever will again unless I really really have too. I go into London every sunday for church and dinner and I wear Livvy each time!:wacko:


----------



## Tulip

I did it Jess, but my bag weighed an arseing tonne!! Took the BB as backup for when he got grumpy in the ergo.

Got a meeting at work tomorrow, will take ergo and pram as dont need to go on the tube and I've somewhere to put him down while I eat lunch :)


----------



## lozzy21

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/cute.jpg

Here is us waiting for the bus the other day. Well i say us you cant see me lol


----------



## Midsomer

Amelia the day the connecta came.
 



Attached Files:







P1010975.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## louandivy

lozzy21 said:


> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/cute.jpg
> 
> Here is us waiting for the bus the other day. Well i say us you cant see me lol

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE! what a pretty girl :)


----------



## Tulip

Agreed, Loz that picture is ace!


----------



## louandivy

OH tried Ivy on the back today! We went on a 4 hour walk in the sun so I think it was a good call...
Sooo keen..this picture creeps me out because OH looks like he has boobs in it :rofl:
https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/034-2.jpg
Ivy is unimpressed by the view evidently
https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/037-1.jpg
Action shot!
https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/052.jpg


----------



## Tulip

:rofl:
Did she like it? D goes apeshit when we try and put him on my back....


----------



## louandivy

I just realised she looks really annoyed in all those photos :haha: She absolutely loved it! Babbling and smiling, but it also made her soo sleepy so she was asleep most of the time. I think it takes a while for them to get used to not seeing your face though, she cried the first few times I wore her on my back. What kind of sling do you have?


----------



## Tulip

It's an ergo but we've only had it a week or so, he hates it so far unless I'm on the move! He'll get used to it. I dont think it helps that the days I've used it have been really hot so he didn't particularly want to be snuggled between my boobs (such as they are :rofl:). He's not even 5 months yet tho, so I'll leave the back carry til he's bigger.


----------



## lozzy21

I havent had the courage to ware N on my back yet, mostly because shes still to small to have her legs out the sides of the connecta


----------



## Tulip

That's the thing Loz, he's not big enough for the back yet (but I was desperate to try out my new toy!) Need to get him used to the front carry BUT the hip carry is proving useful in the meantime to show him that the ergo isn't E-V-I-L...


----------



## jessabella

Tulip said:


> I did it Jess, but my bag weighed an arseing tonne!! Took the BB as backup for when he got grumpy in the ergo.
> 
> Got a meeting at work tomorrow, will take ergo and pram as dont need to go on the tube and I've somewhere to put him down while I eat lunch :)

Ya!!! I'm pleased to hear!! Yeah I always miss having pram during meals out but have found the two cushioned chairs pushed together is acceptable for a sleeping baby!! Haha


----------



## surprisemummy

eeeee last week i ordered a connecta on a total whim and i LOVE it. ive never tried anything like this before im gutted i never tried it sooner :( might just have to have another baby as im guessing my 13 month old isnt going to last long in it :blush:


----------



## Jetters

^ :rofl: 

K loves back carriers in the r+r... especially on hot days. He always snoozes too!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im still wearing my 2 year old ;)


----------



## 112110

Getting fresh with me :haha:https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/Photo-0154.jpghttps://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/Photo-0155.jpg


----------



## surprisemummy

Arcanegirl said:


> Im still wearing my 2 year old ;)

:D does he enjoy it ? my little mans very lazy so im hoping he will enjoy it even when hes older.

yesterday was the first time ive managed to hover the floor with him in the house. hes very scared of the hover and needs carried when its on so i dont usually bother lol x


----------



## Tulip

112110 said:


> Getting fresh with me :haha:https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/Photo-0154.jpghttps://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/Photo-0155.jpg

Awww Brayden's gorgeous, you both look much more comfy with him facing you :thumbup:


----------



## JellyBeann

You deffo look more comfy ^^ 

Brayden is really gorge too!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

surprisemummy said:


> Arcanegirl said:
> 
> 
> Im still wearing my 2 year old ;)
> 
> :D does he enjoy it ? my little mans very lazy so im hoping he will enjoy it even when hes older.
> 
> yesterday was the first time ive managed to hover the floor with him in the house. hes very scared of the hover and needs carried when its on so i dont usually bother lol xClick to expand...

Yep, when he sees the carrier go on he stands behind me with his arms up :lol:


----------



## JellyBeann

Arcanegirl said:


> surprisemummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arcanegirl said:
> 
> 
> Im still wearing my 2 year old ;)
> 
> :D does he enjoy it ? my little mans very lazy so im hoping he will enjoy it even when hes older.
> 
> yesterday was the first time ive managed to hover the floor with him in the house. hes very scared of the hover and needs carried when its on so i dont usually bother lol xClick to expand...
> 
> *Yep, when he sees the carrier go on he stands behind me with his arms up* :lol:Click to expand...

Cute!
​


----------



## jessabella

housewife much!
 



Attached Files:







housewife.png
File size: 462.2 KB
Views: 38


----------



## aliss

Hurrah jessabella, you've got the back carry going :) Once you start with back carry, it's really hard to switch back, the freedom is just too tempting


----------



## jessabella

yes but it took me about 10 mins to figure out how to get her on there and the only way was to put her in the carrier in the bed and then put it on that way..getting it off was even harder..I basically had to dump her on the bed from my back! She was very unimpressed

but you are right..was able to finish making my curry, make hubbies lunch for tommorrow and bake a cake whilst she was she 'supervised' on my back!


----------



## aliss

Haha! I swing him around, but I still 'dump him on the bed' :) They get used to it :rofl: Once you get in a good few weeks of practice, you can do it in public over the pavement! I do all the time! People piss their pants!


----------



## jessabella

Omg!! Not after last weeks accident!! There will be no swinging in this house for awhile:haha:


----------



## xerinx

Logan enjoying his new toddler patapum!

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/207491_1856493286731_1072823694_32107418_4365991_n.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/207178_1856492926722_1072823694_32107416_200865_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/217710_1856495046775_1072823694_32107424_7161708_n.jpg


----------



## veganmum2be

2 more pics from me :D
i *love* my connecta. i thought nothing in the world could be as comfy as the r+r but after using my connecta i cant use it, or anything else!
 



Attached Files:







027.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 47









067.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 43


----------



## lepaskilf

some great pics!.......... I've not taken any of tom in ages!!! He's 19 months and i always carry him in the ergo esp when walking alfie puppy!


----------



## lozzy21

I love my connecta but its not as comfortable as a wrap.


----------



## AFC84

jessabella said:


> housewife much!

Hahaha awesome pic! :haha:



veganmum2be said:


> 2 more pics from me :D
> i *love* my connecta. i thought nothing in the world could be as comfy as the r+r but after using my connecta i cant use it, or anything else!

Lovely pics! Just goes to show how one carrier can suit one person perfectly but fits totally different on someone else. Not tried an R&R but I didn't find my Connecta too comfy. It fit LO really well, always nicely seated in it, but I didn't like the shoulder straps [and prefer a more structured waist nowadays]. I love how small they can fold up though!

My grad arrived yesterday, but I'm having to seriously control myself from unwrapping it...I'm keeping it for LO's party on Sunday! :o

Also got grey Nati Japan with merino yesterday, absolutely love it....and a gorgeous Onbag came today, I'm not quite sure of the best way to tie it yet but it is really comfy anyway :)


----------



## freckleonear

Another Connecta fan here! :happydance:

Me making goofy faces at hubby with my 3 year old on my back.
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC01942-1.jpg

Hubby and T blowing kisses to each other.
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC01945-1.jpg


----------



## Lliena

jessabella said:


> housewife much!


LOVE it! :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Saraya having a snooze in her Didy round Ikea - amazing how easy it is to carry a 2 stone 2yr old when [just shy of] 28w pregnant!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/da1f29a2.jpg


----------



## kawaiigirl

Aaisrie said:


> Saraya having a snooze in her Didy round Ikea - amazing how easy it is to carry a 2 stone 2yr old when [just shy of] 28w pregnant!
> 
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/da1f29a2.jpg

Lovin your Hello Kitty cover :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

You're looking fab too! No more hospitalisations for another 10 weeks pls!


----------



## jessabella

Aaisrie said:


> Saraya having a snooze in her Didy round Ikea - amazing how easy it is to carry a 2 stone 2yr old when [just shy of] 28w pregnant!
> 
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/da1f29a2.jpg

You look georgous..funny bloke behind ya..is that your OH? 
And Saraya looks so confy having her snooze


----------



## surprisemummy

aaisrie your looking fab :thumbup:

does anyone have any opinions on the patapum toddler carrier?
it looks good but its seems quite cheap :wacko:

:flower:


----------



## freckleonear

surprisemummy said:


> aaisrie your looking fab :thumbup:
> 
> does anyone have any opinions on the patapum toddler carrier?
> it looks good but its seems quite cheap :wacko:
> 
> :flower:

My friend has one, so here's my thoughts on it.

The straps buckle onto the waistband rather than under the arm, which helps distribute more of the weight onto your hips and off your shoulders. It can only be worn "rucksack" style as the straps can't be crossed. A little tricky to put baby in a back carry because you have to thread their legs between the shoulder straps and the side release straps, but with practice that shouldn't be a problem.

The body height isn't that big for a toddler carrier so better for arms out rather than arms in. Body width is slightly narrower than even most baby carriers so will not give knee to knee support as the child gets bigger. The waistband is quite stiff/solid/supportive, but that's down to personal preference really (I prefer soft waists).

For the price, I think it's slightly better than the Ergo and most people seem to rate it as being more comfortable than the Ergo. Overall it seems pretty good for the price and a good introduction to SSCs. Do you have a sling meet near you where you could possibly try one out?


----------



## freckleonear

Love the bump babywearing photo Aaisrie! :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls!!! Yes Jessabella that's my daft OH who couldn't resist the opportunity to give me bunny ears lol
Tulip I don't want to jinx it by saying I'm on the up but the zofran seem to have the vomiting totally under control now - just hope it stays like that!!!


----------



## JellyBeann

I was at my local farm attraction (Folly Farm) and saw so many people wearing 'crotch danglers' yesterday! (with baby facing out too) I did feel like running up to them and asking them to get a different carrier!!

*Aaisrie* looking fab! She looks so comfy!!


----------



## jessabella

ha..looks like what my DH would do to me!!


----------



## surprisemummy

freckleonear said:


> surprisemummy said:
> 
> 
> aaisrie your looking fab :thumbup:
> 
> does anyone have any opinions on the patapum toddler carrier?
> it looks good but its seems quite cheap :wacko:
> 
> :flower:
> 
> My friend has one, so here's my thoughts on it.
> 
> The straps buckle onto the waistband rather than under the arm, which helps distribute more of the weight onto your hips and off your shoulders. It can only be worn "rucksack" style as the straps can't be crossed. A little tricky to put baby in a back carry because you have to thread their legs between the shoulder straps and the side release straps, but with practice that shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> The body height isn't that big for a toddler carrier so better for arms out rather than arms in. Body width is slightly narrower than even most baby carriers so will not give knee to knee support as the child gets bigger. The waistband is quite stiff/solid/supportive, but that's down to personal preference really (I prefer soft waists).
> 
> For the price, I think it's slightly better than the Ergo and most people seem to rate it as being more comfortable than the Ergo. Overall it seems pretty good for the price and a good introduction to SSCs. Do you have a sling meet near you where you could possibly try one out?Click to expand...

brilliant review thanks very much for that! I dont have a local sling meet in my area so i cant try it out.

it sounds exactly what im after though to honest. i want it to take my LO (a big chunky 1 year old) to the zoo in so im not carrying him in my arms all day.

ive got a connecta but this just seems a bit more sturdy to me and im thinking something like this would be more comfortable for days out etc as it has the big waistband? i may be wrong. i dont usually wear my baby, its just something i thought would be great for day trips now that summers approaching :flower:


----------



## Tulip

Finally he likes it! As long as he's arms-out. He sees it as the perfect opportunity to taste my cooking when I do. (Spicy cottage pie last night :dohh:)

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%205%20months/f5706e69.jpg


----------



## Kate&Lucas

LOVE the colour of that Ergo :D


Here's me and Lucas in our new Hoppediz (thanks Dopeyjopey!)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/IMGP0498.jpg


----------



## Lliena

Hun have you got that threaded under his leg and round back to your front on the same side? Just asking cos it looks that way and its actually meant to go over the leg on same side then under the one on oppsite side and brought round to front and tied off. Also you need to get the bit under his bum spread right down to his knees :)

Look at my pic:

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/girasolruck.jpg

not trying to be mean just helpful,his legs need to be higher, it will be more comfy for you both then xx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Oh I know it went right under his bum when we went out we were just trying it. It's going under the opposite leg but I see what you mean it does look like it's yanking his leg off there :haha:

Need to find another back carry though, can't seem to get on with that one!


----------



## Lliena

Keep practising it gets easier honest ;) try a bwcc with ruck straps or chest belt they are simple too :)


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Gonna have to get myself on Youtube :winkwink:


----------



## Sarah10

Nice pics everyone, i havent been here in a while!


----------



## mystika802

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a325/mystika802/March10th20112.jpg


----------



## Pixxie

Can anyone tell me why you're not supposed to do a back carry with a Moby? If baby wont fall out on your front then why would then when on your back? We've tried one today with the Moby and its very secure :coffee: xx


----------



## JellyBeann

Pixxie said:


> Can anyone tell me why you're not supposed to do a back carry with a Moby? If baby wont fall out on your front then why would then when on your back? We've tried one today with the Moby and its very secure :coffee: xx

I think, because mobys are stretchy? And I read stretch wraps are too stretchy for back carries, babies slip out a lot?


----------



## freckleonear

Pixxie said:


> Can anyone tell me why you're not supposed to do a back carry with a Moby? If baby wont fall out on your front then why would then when on your back? We've tried one today with the Moby and its very secure :coffee: xx

Back carries with a stretchy wrap will start to sag after a while and it's not as easy to notice when baby is on your back. If baby suddenly decides to lean sideways or backwards, the wrap may stretch enough for baby to fall out. Stretchy wraps are also harder to tighten properly than woven wraps in a back carry, as you have to tighten along the length (as well as the width), as tightening the tails will only tighten that part of the wrap and not the passes.

Also, even with a lot of practice back carries sometimes suffer from "bum poppage" after a while. I've had it happen to me several times, I noticed the different feel almost straight away and luckily she was safe because of the leg passes, but I would hate to think what would happen to a baby in a stretchy wrap if you got bum poppage!


----------



## aliss

freckleonear said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me why you're not supposed to do a back carry with a Moby? If baby wont fall out on your front then why would then when on your back? We've tried one today with the Moby and its very secure :coffee: xx
> 
> Back carries with a stretchy wrap will start to sag after a while and it's not as easy to notice when baby is on your back. If baby suddenly decides to lean sideways or backwards, the wrap may stretch enough for baby to fall out. Stretchy wraps are also harder to tighten properly than woven wraps in a back carry, as you have to tighten along the length (as well as the width), as tightening the tails will only tighten that part of the wrap and not the passes.
> 
> Also, even with a lot of practice back carries sometimes suffer from "bum poppage" after a while. I've had it happen to me several times, I noticed the different feel almost straight away and luckily she was safe because of the leg passes, but I would hate to think what would happen to a baby in a stretchy wrap if you got bum poppage!Click to expand...

And Pixxie, your girl is still just approaching 5 months, I think you'll find in the next few months her strength will improve dramatically and she'll begin to bust out with the back arch from hell!


----------



## freckleonear

aliss said:


> freckleonear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me why you're not supposed to do a back carry with a Moby? If baby wont fall out on your front then why would then when on your back? We've tried one today with the Moby and its very secure :coffee: xx
> 
> Back carries with a stretchy wrap will start to sag after a while and it's not as easy to notice when baby is on your back. If baby suddenly decides to lean sideways or backwards, the wrap may stretch enough for baby to fall out. Stretchy wraps are also harder to tighten properly than woven wraps in a back carry, as you have to tighten along the length (as well as the width), as tightening the tails will only tighten that part of the wrap and not the passes.
> 
> Also, even with a lot of practice back carries sometimes suffer from "bum poppage" after a while. I've had it happen to me several times, I noticed the different feel almost straight away and luckily she was safe because of the leg passes, but I would hate to think what would happen to a baby in a stretchy wrap if you got bum poppage!Click to expand...
> 
> And Pixxie, your girl is still just approaching 5 months, I think you'll find in the next few months her strength will improve dramatically and she'll begin to bust out with the back arch from hell!Click to expand...

Tabitha did this the other day! She started flapping her arms like a bird and then throwing herself backwards. She thought it was absolutely hilarious and so did Aaron, but the more he laughed at her, the more she did it. Normally she is arms in but on this occasion she was arms out and I was terrified that she would fall right over the back of the wrap! So I walked the rest of the way bent over and clutching onto her. :haha: Now everytime we go past that bit of road she remembers and starts doing it again, so I'm always very careful to wrap her arms in with the top rail really tight if we're going that way. :lol:


----------



## Sam292

mystika802 said:


> https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a325/mystika802/March10th20112.jpg

How are you getting on with the Boba? It looks really comfy, I'm looking at getting one for my almost 6 month old, would you recommend it? xx


----------



## aliss

freckleonear said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freckleonear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me why you're not supposed to do a back carry with a Moby? If baby wont fall out on your front then why would then when on your back? We've tried one today with the Moby and its very secure :coffee: xx
> 
> Back carries with a stretchy wrap will start to sag after a while and it's not as easy to notice when baby is on your back. If baby suddenly decides to lean sideways or backwards, the wrap may stretch enough for baby to fall out. Stretchy wraps are also harder to tighten properly than woven wraps in a back carry, as you have to tighten along the length (as well as the width), as tightening the tails will only tighten that part of the wrap and not the passes.
> 
> Also, even with a lot of practice back carries sometimes suffer from "bum poppage" after a while. I've had it happen to me several times, I noticed the different feel almost straight away and luckily she was safe because of the leg passes, but I would hate to think what would happen to a baby in a stretchy wrap if you got bum poppage!Click to expand...
> 
> And Pixxie, your girl is still just approaching 5 months, I think you'll find in the next few months her strength will improve dramatically and she'll begin to bust out with the back arch from hell!Click to expand...
> 
> Tabitha did this the other day! She started flapping her arms like a bird and then throwing herself backwards. She thought it was absolutely hilarious and so did Aaron, but the more he laughed at her, the more she did it. Normally she is arms in but on this occasion she was arms out and I was terrified that she would fall right over the back of the wrap! So I walked the rest of the way bent over and clutching onto her. :haha: Now everytime we go past that bit of road she remembers and starts doing it again, so I'm always very careful to wrap her arms in with the top rail really tight if we're going that way. :lol:Click to expand...

:rofl: I often give mine about 2 chances with his arms out and if he pulls my hair (in a ponytail, he pulls at the nape) or tries to arch out, he gets 'restrained' further :rofl:


----------



## Pixxie

Thanks for the replies, I did think it might be an age thing as she doesnt really wriggle or arch back much right now. I did it very tight, as it was secure for the hour or so I was doing housework. I'm going to get a woven wrap so I can keep doing it as she gets bigger because it's so much easier to do the housework with her on my back! xx


----------



## JellyBeann

My DH wearing Ollie, he was set against getting an ergo, and now, I hardly get a look in when it comes to wearing LO in it!

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/228578_10150569652880515_640515514_18552425_5704676_n.jpg?dl=1

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/225090_10150569653070515_640515514_18552427_4957494_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

My moby wrap came this morning, so I've spent the day wrapping and re wrapping to get the hang of it.. 

What do you all think, have I done it right??

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/225515_10150185061171842_513956841_6983268_1693930_n.jpg

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/222767_10150185059936842_513956841_6983254_5025920_n.jpg

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/222622_10150185061866842_513956841_6983277_6128474_n.jpg

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I feel super comfy in it and Little T is fast asleep so I really hope I have got the hang of it! He is so strong at such a young age and when he is awake he just wants his head out so he can see the world but obviously doesn't have the head control to not flop about, he also doesn't like having his arms tucked away so he has them near his face.. is this okay? 

Thanks in advance :flower:

xXx


----------



## binxyboo

freckleonear said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freckleonear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me why you're not supposed to do a back carry with a Moby? If baby wont fall out on your front then why would then when on your back? We've tried one today with the Moby and its very secure :coffee: xx
> 
> Back carries with a stretchy wrap will start to sag after a while and it's not as easy to notice when baby is on your back. If baby suddenly decides to lean sideways or backwards, the wrap may stretch enough for baby to fall out. Stretchy wraps are also harder to tighten properly than woven wraps in a back carry, as you have to tighten along the length (as well as the width), as tightening the tails will only tighten that part of the wrap and not the passes.
> 
> Also, even with a lot of practice back carries sometimes suffer from "bum poppage" after a while. I've had it happen to me several times, I noticed the different feel almost straight away and luckily she was safe because of the leg passes, but I would hate to think what would happen to a baby in a stretchy wrap if you got bum poppage!Click to expand...
> 
> And Pixxie, your girl is still just approaching 5 months, I think you'll find in the next few months her strength will improve dramatically and she'll begin to bust out with the back arch from hell!Click to expand...
> 
> Tabitha did this the other day! She started flapping her arms like a bird and then throwing herself backwards. She thought it was absolutely hilarious and so did Aaron, but the more he laughed at her, the more she did it. Normally she is arms in but on this occasion she was arms out and I was terrified that she would fall right over the back of the wrap! So I walked the rest of the way bent over and clutching onto her. :haha: Now everytime we go past that bit of road she remembers and starts doing it again, so I'm always very careful to wrap her arms in with the top rail really tight if we're going that way. :lol:Click to expand...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diR1jNS7Vmg


----------



## binxyboo

not been in here for ages, but I have been practising, and I think I may finally be getting the Mei tai back carry!!

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/222853_10150163019171455_646376454_6860332_8128282_n.jpg


----------



## binxyboo

me again.
I finally splashed out and bought a Rose and Rebellion. I love it.
here are some pics from our weekend away in yorkshire to visit the IL's.

At The Deep in Hull

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/227368_10150178873111455_646376454_6960588_7272340_n.jpg
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/247928_10150178875501455_646376454_6960611_3075451_n.jpg

At Sutton Scarsdale Hall.

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/228242_10150179919286455_646376454_6968655_2772915_n.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Love it Binxy! Daniel looks well happy in it :)


----------



## Tulip

Finally got D on my back! Loved it! You can tell he was sleepy as was happy to be arms-in :)

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%205%20months/acf3d8a7.jpg


----------



## Surreal

So excited -- LO's been getting pretty big (97th centile for weight, at his age! Tall bug, too! :wacko:), so having him in my other carriers have been difficult.

I just ordered a Ergo Galaxy, today, though! I cannot wait to get it in the mail! Whoo! :happydance:

*QueenMummyToBe*, Your LO looks so comfortable and adorable in your Moby! :D I absolutely loved mine, when my LO was that tiny!

*Jellybeann* -- loving the example of the Ergo I'm getting. Can't wait to add more pictures of being able to wear that one, myself!

Loving the R&R, too, *Binxyboo*. :)


----------



## aliss

Mine was 96th percentile as well, the Ergo will do you just great. He's in it all day still, to this day at nearly 1! :)


----------



## Cerellia

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/230159_2118257122378_1424274084_32556680_1744137_n.jpg


https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/250217_2118284043051_1424274084_32556713_2090909_n.jpg


https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/155531_1785515364042_1424274084_32014615_1419387_n.jpg


https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/227089_2118285163079_1424274084_32556715_2699210_n.jpg


https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/216630_2018936839433_1424274084_32423280_1665907_n.jpg


https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/250551_2118285283082_1424274084_32556716_6373964_n.jpg


----------



## Lliena

I love your pics :D The second to last is brill :rofl:


----------



## freckleonear

Awww gorgeous photos Cerellia, love the wedding one especially.


----------



## Elphaba

Minging photo (I don't have any proper ones) but here's me.

https://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z24/sexyjacksparrow/IMAG1097.jpg

And a close up of the baby:

https://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z24/sexyjacksparrow/IMAG1101.jpg


----------



## hot tea

I cannot wait until my lo is born so I can post some pictures of my own!! You ladies all look great babywearing!


----------



## KittyVentura

Some of Ian and I with Fin. These are from Feb and March though... need some new ones.

xx
 



Attached Files:







184875_10150420931180338_702910337_17301514_6105495_n.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 16









189941_10150457954485338_702910337_17717337_5326168_n.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 13









196262_10150471812435338_702910337_17784750_7834499_n.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 13









200335_10150457953410338_702910337_17717320_5839863_n.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 14









200311_10150457953615338_702910337_17717323_1135823_n.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Surreal

aliss said:


> Mine was 96th percentile as well, the Ergo will do you just great. He's in it all day still, to this day at nearly 1! :)

Awesome to know it'll definitely work for my big fellow, then! Did you find after a while your LO slowed, weight-wise, in growing? Eli's 18 lbs, and I'm honestly afraid he'll outweigh the recommended weight for the Ergo by the time he's one! :wacko:

I really want to be able to do extended babywearing, and admired that you've done such a great job of it, yourself. :)


----------



## aliss

Surreal said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Mine was 96th percentile as well, the Ergo will do you just great. He's in it all day still, to this day at nearly 1! :)
> 
> Awesome to know it'll definitely work for my big fellow, then! Did you find after a while your LO slowed, weight-wise, in growing? Eli's 18 lbs, and I'm honestly afraid he'll outweigh the recommended weight for the Ergo by the time he's one! :wacko:
> 
> I really want to be able to do extended babywearing, and admired that you've done such a great job of it, yourself. :)Click to expand...

Aw thanks!

Yes, but he was a late crawler (10 months) so he started slowing down when that happened. He hasn't gained much at all in the past 2 months. I can't imagine NOT wearing him, the thought of not wearing him by a certain time makes me broody just to wear another baby :rofl:


Here's our mommy AND daddy wearing! Daddy doesn't like his face online so I cropped it a bit.
 



Attached Files:







daddy.jpg
File size: 59.6 KB
Views: 19









mommy.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## louandivy

How do you get Alex so high up in the backcarry? Whenever I put Ivy in she is sooo low down!


----------



## span

Here's Megan in her 'Papoozle', enjoying a walk in the local park. She loves it and spends the whole time asleep whenever she's in it! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







papoozle park.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## aliss

span said:


> Here's Megan in her 'Papoozle', enjoying a walk in the local park. She loves it and spends the whole time asleep whenever she's in it! :cloud9:

omg,LOVE to see newborns in a cozy wrap... right where she belongs!!! You must get tons of attention when people realize there's a little girl in there.


----------



## span

Actually not many people seem to notice! I've only had a couple of "oh my god how cute!". :shrug:


----------



## OliveMartini

This is me, OH and DD back in October in Cyprus in the Mei Tai that I made...
 



Attached Files:







bw.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Odd Socks

all these photos make me want _more_ slings. i so need to get the hang of the back carry in the maya tie.
xx


----------



## Surreal

Finally got my Ergo! :happydance:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v187/reacatt/IMG_0541.jpg

Chatting with my dad off to the side, but LO is grinning away, so had to post this one instead of me smiling and him not. ;) He is so hard to get to smile, when he knows his picture is being taken!


----------



## aliss

Surreal said:


> Finally got my Ergo! :happydance:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v187/reacatt/IMG_0541.jpg
> 
> Chatting with my dad off to the side, but LO is grinning away, so had to post this one instead of me smiling and him not. ;) He is so hard to get to smile, when he knows his picture is being taken!

It looks gorgeous! And he loves it!


----------



## aliss

OliveMartini said:


> This is me, OH and DD back in October in Cyprus in the Mei Tai that I made...

That's an amazing mei tai! Can't believe you made it, very talented :thumbup:


----------



## aliss

louandivy said:


> How do you get Alex so high up in the backcarry? Whenever I put Ivy in she is sooo low down!

He's down low on me too, he's high on OH!


----------



## OliveMartini

aliss said:


> OliveMartini said:
> 
> 
> This is me, OH and DD back in October in Cyprus in the Mei Tai that I made...
> 
> That's an amazing mei tai! Can't believe you made it, very talented :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks :blush:

It cost £60 worth of material and took a weeks worth of blood, sweat and tears but I am SOOOOOOO happy with it. And DD loves being in it. It's the first carrier we have had that when we wear it, it's like we aren't wearing anything. So comfy! :kiss:


----------



## OliveMartini

Here's OH wearing it to Tesco. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1341.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Surreal

aliss said:


> Surreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Mine was 96th percentile as well, the Ergo will do you just great. He's in it all day still, to this day at nearly 1! :)
> 
> Awesome to know it'll definitely work for my big fellow, then! Did you find after a while your LO slowed, weight-wise, in growing? Eli's 18 lbs, and I'm honestly afraid he'll outweigh the recommended weight for the Ergo by the time he's one! :wacko:
> 
> I really want to be able to do extended babywearing, and admired that you've done such a great job of it, yourself. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Aw thanks!
> 
> Yes, but he was a late crawler (10 months) so he started slowing down when that happened. He hasn't gained much at all in the past 2 months. I can't imagine NOT wearing him, the thought of not wearing him by a certain time makes me broody just to wear another baby :rofl:
> 
> 
> Here's our mommy AND daddy wearing! Daddy doesn't like his face online so I cropped it a bit.Click to expand...

Oooohhhh, good! So maybe Eli will slow down, then, once he gets on the move. Your LO wasn't in any hurry to crawl -- he prefers mommy carrying him! :haha:

I know! I was thinking the other day about how sucky it'll be, when I can't just carry him in my arms/wear him, anymore. Maybe I'll have to find a way to have another baby, by then! *Whistles innocently* ;)

I'm curious how you adjust to wear your LO so high on your back, too. Tried Eli on my back, but he still seems to sit pretty low.



> He's down low on me too, he's high on OH!

Oops, missed that! Darn, maybe I'll just get used to the sitting lower, then.


----------



## aliss

My OH is a very big guy (he is a powerlifter) so it's hard to see int he picture, but he's so high on OH just because of that, the belt is actually pulled to the max! Me, I'm pretty short so he sits low. Clothing also makes a difference, the bulkier baby's clothing, the higher he seems to get stuck as I put him in myself and can't shuffle him down either


----------



## lozzy21

This is us yesterday getting some funny looks

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_0383.jpg

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_0378.jpg


----------



## Farie

'scuse my 100 chins

https://lh5.ggpht.com/_Sp7-oq3ZKiI/TbaYsW3NadI/AAAAAAAAEjM/DK-9jG1BtlU/s1600/IMG_0548%5B3%5D.jpg


----------



## JellyBeann

Aww loving all these pictures, guys!


----------



## freckleonear

Lozzy, I love that first photo of her inside your jumper!

Little Nim is such a cutie and I think she has more hair than Tabitha!

Here's a few recent ones:
Day out in the Connecta
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC02605.jpg

Bad pic of a double hammock with a wriggly 3 year old
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC02706.jpg

BWCC in the rain
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC02829.jpg

Robin's hip carry with a very grumpy baby
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC02898.jpg
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC02903.jpg


----------



## Tulip

I love seeing all these pics! Proves I need I need a woven wrap or a mei tai :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

freckleonear that first one reminds me of my Saraya!!


----------



## aliss

This isn't me, btw


https://www.oddee.com/_media/imgs/articles2/a97767_rsz_squishedkid.jpg


----------



## StarlitHome

I'm planning to get a Snugglewrap carrier in sky blue :thumbup: 
https://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lm2tykZx2A1qfqidwo1_400.jpg

And I'm also planning to get a Mei Tai carrier, although I haven't picked one yet. :happydance: I can't WAIT to baby-wear, I haven't since my little brother was about 2 or 3 years old (I was 15 when he was born :)).

However, if anyone has better suggestions PLEASE come and give me advice in this thread!! Thank you :flower:


----------



## cherryglitter

I wish I had babywore with Jake! So cute!


----------



## celine

cherryglitter said:


> I wish I had babywore with Jake! So cute!

Its not too late hun :) I only got a 'good quality' carrier when G was 9 months old, a mei tai and he was walking at 9m but i wore him loads til at least 14m :)


----------



## jessabella

^^walking at 9mo..wow..amazing


----------



## modo

After finally giving up on the back carry I tried Bobby in the forward position in my connecta. It was sooooo easy :happydance: I have been carrying him to the playground by our house (3 min walk) and I would DIE by the time I get there (he weighs 24lbs). In the Connecta its so much easier plus my hands are free :happydance: 

Why didn't I think of trying it before :dohh:


----------



## fluffpuffin

Why did you give up on the back carry modo? I find it so easy to do with the ergo.


----------



## Surreal

Ergo in action! Easier to front wear, for now... and take the backpack with me. Haven't done a back wear outside, yet.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v187/reacatt/Elijah/IMG_0576.jpg

Eli looks like he's glaring something down. :p


----------



## KittyVentura

Some newer ones of Fin & I. He has a muzzie on his head rather than the sleep hood as he'd just fallen asleep and i only had like 2 mins walk left.
 



Attached Files:







253929_10150633068530338_702910337_18801444_4167780_n.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 12









251041_10150633047930338_702910337_18801305_5964653_n.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 8









253686_10150635646340338_702910337_18830460_2086461_n.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Thumper

I need some advice ladies :) I'm getting married in 12 days and plan on wearing LO during the ceremony. I have a lush turquoise wrap that is a perfect colour but I'm thinking it will be too 'big' IYKWIM. cover me up too much, expecially if it is warm. I'm wearing a really simple cotton summery maxi dress. I also have a ring sling but he doesn't like it and it's a horrid dull colour. And a carrier but that would look daft as it's a baby bjorn black one. I need some advice as what to wear. As I've spent a grand total of £40 on my outfit I feel I can afford to buy something for the day (a blatentexcuse but it works for me :haha: ). Turquoise is good. And I would love to have him forward facing if poss. He's got reasonable head control now and he'll be almost 3 months on the day. It's gonna be a really small (us and 2 friends) relaxed affair nothing fancy but wearing LO would just be so perfect we both think as it really includes him. It also means he wont cry! lol
Any recommendations appreciated! I will have to order it soon to make sure I get it in time though. We haven't had long to plan as we decided to get married then registered pretty much straight away and got the first date we could. We don't believe in long engagements :rofl:


----------



## Thumper

I promise to post pictures afterwards! :D


----------



## aliss

You are going to wear him at the ceremony!? PICTURES!!!!! Love it!

I would recommend a ring sling for a babywearing bride!
https://www.google.ca/search?q=ring...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1280&bih=691

*PS There are quite a few issues with letting them face forward, especially at 3 months, I really wouldn't recommend it at all. As an alternative look up the "kangaroo" carry.


----------



## Thumper

Thanks :) I will try him again in the ring sling and find a position in which he gets comfy and get him used to it- facing in. I'm looking now for some light weight pretty ones :)
I've started a new thread as after posting in here I wasn;t sure how many views it would get.
:flower:


----------



## Pixxie

Does anyone have experience with back carries in cold/ rainy weather? How do you keep yourself and bubs warm? Or do you just front carry with coat around them? xx


----------



## fluffpuffin

Pixxie I just put her in the same amount of clothes as in a pushchair when she's on my back - maybe just put on some tights under trousers to keep legs warm if the trousers ride up. You will both be nice and toastie even on your back, trust me. Your body will still keep her warm & you will shield her from cold wind. Then just use a big brollie to cover both of you :)


----------



## Pixxie

fluffpuffin said:


> Pixxie I just put her in the same amount of clothes as in a pushchair when she's on my back - maybe just put on some tights under trousers to keep legs warm if the trousers ride up. You will both be nice and toastie even on your back, trust me. Your body will still keep her warm & you will shield her from cold wind. Then just use a big brollie to cover both of you :)

What do you wear though? Do you put baby on over your coat or what? :wacko: xx


----------



## aliss

Pixxie said:


> Does anyone have experience with back carries in cold/ rainy weather? How do you keep yourself and bubs warm? Or do you just front carry with coat around them? xx

You can use an extra large man's rain jacket and just put the jacket on yourself (you will look like Quasimodo) then use an umbrella! :) If it's super cold, then put LO in a snowsuit underneath (I use a thin rain coat, XL)


----------



## fluffpuffin

yes, I do wear a coat / jacket underneath, then put the ergo on top - I have learnt through trial and error - less clothes is better as she is like a hot water bottle attached to my back. maybe just use a lightweight jacket and see how you go. I was sweating buckets the first few times an so was LO because I dressed us far too warmly.


----------



## Pixxie

aliss said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with back carries in cold/ rainy weather? How do you keep yourself and bubs warm? Or do you just front carry with coat around them? xx
> 
> You can use an extra large man's rain jacket and just put the jacket on yourself (you will look like Quasimodo) then use an umbrella! :) If it's super cold, then put LO in a snowsuit underneath (I use a thin rain coat, XL)Click to expand...

But then the jacket would be over bubs head and she wouldnt be happy :haha: xx


----------



## fluffpuffin

Pixxie said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with back carries in cold/ rainy weather? How do you keep yourself and bubs warm? Or do you just front carry with coat around them? xx
> 
> You can use an extra large man's rain jacket and just put the jacket on yourself (you will look like Quasimodo) then use an umbrella! :) If it's super cold, then put LO in a snowsuit underneath (I use a thin rain coat, XL)Click to expand...
> 
> But then the jacket would be over bubs head and she wouldnt be happy :haha: xxClick to expand...

:rofl: I was just picturing that.


----------



## aliss

LOL no!!

Let me find a pic.


----------



## aliss

Ehhh having troublefinding it.Basically the jacket goes AROUND the baby (the opening/hood is at the base of their neck).


----------



## Pixxie

aliss said:


> Ehhh having troublefinding it.Basically the jacket goes AROUND the baby (the opening/hood is at the base of their neck).

Ah I think I get you, like slouched really low around the back? xx


----------



## Surreal

Thumper said:


> I promise to post pictures afterwards! :D

Oooohhh, yes! Pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## chuck

My newest addition out for a little walk in the close carrier...
https://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv72/miss_charlie_photo/befdfc8a.jpghttps://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv72/miss_charlie_photo/a6a8896c.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Awww so cute! I love the hand-by-face newborn pose :cloud9:

Here's us in the pouring rain in ergo+raincover :D (he's smiling, I promise!)
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/th_98d542d2.jpg


----------



## chuck

LOL you can see the smiley cheeks.


----------



## lepaskilf

when out in the rain i put a waterproof on me and an all in one waterproof on tom, the ergo gets wet but we stay dry... make sure they a good waterproofs for baby tho, most of the highstreet ones are pretty useless!

Tom is 22 months, I still carry him in the ergo, so comfy but I need some tips on how to get him in it when he's throwing a strop! i.e. we're on a walk, all he wants to do is run off but i have the dog pulling, i',m getting stressed and need to tie tom down but he keeps arching his back when i try to put him in and i feel like i'm going to drop him! 

Any tips?


----------



## Surreal

chuck said:


> My newest addition out for a little walk in the close carrier...
> https://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv72/miss_charlie_photo/befdfc8a.jpghttps://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv72/miss_charlie_photo/a6a8896c.jpg


Beautiful! I love how snug newborns look in wraps. :D


Loving the Raincoat Ergo, too, *Tulip*. Definitely some smiley cheeks going on! :)


----------



## Tulip

He has my chipmunk cheeks, poor little mite! :rofl:

Check out the impromptu hip carry in an old pashmina...
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/02279a3b.jpg


----------



## chuck

OK I blame this thread.

Went out earlier, toddler in stroller, newborn in wrap...Sunny lovely.

We got drenched. Ergh.


----------



## veganmum2be

poor you & kiddies! :hugs:

argh i hate the weather at the moment, wish it would make its mind up!
i was getting off the bus the other day with frank in woven wrap, it had been lovely sunny so i didn't take a brolly but the heavens just opened it was awful if he had been in connecta i'd have put his hood up but nothing i could do so we both got soaked!


----------



## freckleonear

We've got caught out a few times in the changeable weather this week too.

Babywearing is so handy when you've got grumpy toddlers but you need to get on with the housework. :D
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC03050-1.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Freckle, that toddler does not look impressed, bless!


----------



## freckleonear

She was much more unimpressed before I put her on my back! :rofl:


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm going to see my mum today, not taking a pram, just the ergo! So I will have pics for you all later on!


----------



## Jellyt

https://i56.tinypic.com/22x5e8.jpg
Reversed on Daddy!
https://i56.tinypic.com/35ja26x.jpg


----------



## fluffpuffin

gorgeous photos Jellyt :) What mei tai have you got?


----------



## JellyBeann

I lied...it rained...I used the buggy!


----------



## JellyBeann

Jellyt said:


> https://i56.tinypic.com/22x5e8.jpg
> Reversed on Daddy!
> https://i56.tinypic.com/35ja26x.jpg

 
Gorgeous!


----------



## purplepower

I have only been baby wearing for a couple of weeks. I have been told that the pouch type ones are not safe and I have now adjusted the way I tie the stretchy one.

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c29/purplepower/243560_10150628931980134_814925133_18820949_4857174_o.jpg
https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c29/purplepower/242537_10150602235830134_814925133_18519955_665871_o.jpg
https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c29/purplepower/247020_10150624505755134_814925133_18764164_1147083_n.jpg


----------



## purplepower

Notice daddy and baby have the same mouth!


----------



## JellyBeann

Where did you get that bag style one from? I want one for the next bubs!!


----------



## purplepower

JellyBeann said:


> Where did you get that bag style one from? I want one for the next bubs!!

I bought it second hand locally, someone told me they aren't safe though.

This is the type it is

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-PREMAXX-...T-CARRIER_W0QQitemZ260787029825QQcmdZViewItem

I didn't find it that comfy to wear but OH did.


----------



## Tulip

JellyBeann said:


> I lied...it rained...I used the buggy!

Oh no, gutted!

My hire wrap arrived today! First ever tie - a ruck - was an epic fail with poorly baby so resorted to a shabby FWCC for a trip to the shop...
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%206%20month/8d53c2a1.jpg


----------



## Tulip

purplepower said:


> Notice daddy and baby have the same mouth!

Archie is gorgeous, you look so happy :cloud9:


----------



## Jellyt

fluffpuffin said:


> gorgeous photos Jellyt :) What mei tai have you got?

Thank you :). This is my babyhawk but I'm getting a toddler hawk from someone soon as DD is too tall to fall asleep in it now!


----------



## NaturalMomma

Here's some more pics

Storchenwiege Eric Bio with a 27 lb 14 month old
https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k458/JennBrianHunter/240.jpg

Here ds1 and I have matching Moby's. This Moby is actually for my lending library, but thought it would be cute to take a pic
https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k458/JennBrianHunter/010moby.jpg


----------



## purplepower

Tulip said:


> purplepower said:
> 
> 
> Notice daddy and baby have the same mouth!
> 
> Archie is gorgeous, you look so happy :cloud9:Click to expand...

Awww thanks, think I was squinting into the sun.


----------



## aliss

NaturalMomma said:


> Here's some more pics
> 
> 
> Here ds1 and I have matching Moby's. This Moby is actually for my lending library, but thought it would be cute to take a pic
> https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k458/JennBrianHunter/010moby.jpg

I love it!! You're raising a good future daddy!


----------



## Thumper

purplepower said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> Where did you get that bag style one from? I want one for the next bubs!!
> 
> I bought it second hand locally, someone told me they aren't safe though.
> 
> This is the type it is
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-PREMAXX-...T-CARRIER_W0QQitemZ260787029825QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I didn't find it that comfy to wear but OH did.Click to expand...

I've been told this a lot recently, that the bag slings aren't safe with deaths even! Here's a link to Calin Bleu who are offering discount off their wraps when you send them your bag sling.
https://www.calinbleu.com/products/£10-Off-any-Wrap-Purchase.html
And this is from my local sling meet blog, definitely worth reading up on if you use a bag sling. https://herefordslingmeet.blogspot.com/p/positioning-safety.html#The%20Dangers%20of%20Bag%20Slings


----------



## aliss

*BAG SLINGS* are constantly being recalled and not recommended at all.

Google "bag sling recall" and you will find an enormous amount of information.

Here's a starter:
https://www.babyslingsafety.blogspot.com/

Keep in mind there is a difference between a "bag sling" and proper open-adjustable pouch (the blog above will explain).


----------



## JellyBeann

I didn't realise they wre unsafe!! I'm not even pregnant yet, so it'll be a while before I get another one!


----------



## purplepower

Thumper said:


> purplepower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> Where did you get that bag style one from? I want one for the next bubs!!
> 
> I bought it second hand locally, someone told me they aren't safe though.
> 
> This is the type it is
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-PREMAXX-...T-CARRIER_W0QQitemZ260787029825QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I didn't find it that comfy to wear but OH did.Click to expand...
> 
> I've been told this a lot recently, that the bag slings aren't safe with deaths even! Here's a link to Calin Bleu who are offering discount off their wraps when you send them your bag sling.
> https://www.calinbleu.com/products/£10-Off-any-Wrap-Purchase.html
> And this is from my local sling meet blog, definitely worth reading up on if you use a bag sling. https://herefordslingmeet.blogspot.com/p/positioning-safety.html#The%20Dangers%20of%20Bag%20SlingsClick to expand...


Ooo thanks for that, what are the Calin Bleu slings like?
Has anyone used these? 
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/cat/u-go/?cm_re=BabyCarriers-_-Pod8-_-CybexUGo
I have a Mamas and Papas voucher to use.


----------



## henny

Just asked Calin Bleu if my babybag premexx would be on their list for £10 off. I used the babybag with my 1st son and only ended up using it twice as he got so hot in it, it scared me and stopped baby wearing as I didn't realise what else was out there. Don't want to sell it as I think it is dangerous.


----------



## Lliena

Look at my huckepack carrier that is coming from israel, I had it custom made Im soooo excited :happydance: :happydance:

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/huckepck2.jpg
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/huckepack.jpg


----------



## aliss

^^^^^^^^^IN LOVE! That's amazing!! May I ask the cost? I might have to get one too. Cause like... I don't have enough slings :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

It was 125 euro/£113 including postage. I had the custom fabric sent to her and that was £16 separate. She does have lots of lovely fabrics to choose from but I really wanted that one :D

Oh and you can never have too many slings, I have 2 wraps now a connecta(which may be for sale if this lives up to its job) and a opitai full buckle too :D


----------



## freckleonear

That looks fantastic Lliena! Looking forward to seeing some action pics of it. I reckon my custom Huckepack should be ready in another week or two, I can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## veganmum2be

omg lilena that is AMAZING!


----------



## JellyBeann

That is gorge!


----------



## Tulip

Lliena, that is STUNNING *ambles off to google...*


----------



## Bluetomato

This is me with Darcey in her Connecta :kiss:

https://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m197/mummymitchell/IMG_6332.jpg


----------



## Bluetomato

and when Dom was little in his Kozy mt

https://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m197/mummymitchell/P5090374.jpg


----------



## veganmum2be

love that pattern connecta!... i have the same one :lol:


----------



## Tulip

Lovely pics Vicki!


----------



## span

Here's Megan in a friends Kari-me wrap. Used it for the 1st time today and both myself and Megan loved it, as did people in the shop queue today! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00502.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 26









DSC00503.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 27









DSC00504.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## veganmum2be

awh cute! i regret not trying a stretchy wrap when my LO was teeny!

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/059-1.jpg
this was my first attempt at a back carry with a wrap, how does it look positioning wise? i look at others pics and think yeah its the same then look back to mine and think hmmm its not quite right.
i could have tightened it but LO's arms didnt seem right so i loosened it back off a bit. 
i felt the weight alot too, and hes only 16lbs, its not a propper woven, so im thinking i need to get/try one.
i love this video...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHQay2iFHKk&feature=related
it looks uber supportive and her wrap is brill it looks so thick and she can just wack it on without really pulling/gathering the material iykwim? anyone know what wrap it is? :lol: i wanna try that carry but with a propper woven.

and heres some pics of my first attempt at a back carry with the connecta, i love it but find it harder to get LO on my back than with the wrap. i tried fastening it up and then sliding him down into it today and that was easier but still a right fiddle! he loves it though and i LOVE the front feedom!
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/078-2.jpg

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/081-1.jpg

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/087-2.jpg

and a random outing :)
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/002-8.jpg

sorry for the epic post!


----------



## Lliena

Not sure what the wrap is but in regards to your carry you need to get his legs higher than his bum, this is a post I made last night on another forum about how to get it tighter etc:

"You can tuck the bottom rail into her waistband and that will help to create a good pocket for her to sit in. Just dont pull too hard when tightening or it will slip out. That's how I learnt to do a ruck, I still struggle sometimes with getting the top rail tight but its practise, try holding one side and twist it to keep the tension then pop it beween your knees to keep it tight while you work on the other side Then on the side that you have in your hands keep it flat to your shoulder and begin to twist abit further down the wrap and then thread it under and over LO legs, then repeat with the side between your legs and tie off."

It should look like this ish(the knees need to be higher) but im still learning too :D :
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/girasolruck.jpg


__________________


----------



## Tulip

Bexx I've been trying a Didymos woven this week and beginning to think wrapping isnt for us :( D is a real arm-straightener when i put him on my back and I struggle to get him secured close enough to me. I either need a masterclass or a Connecta! 
This ruck was achieved with DH's help, I get too frustrated when
I try to do it on my own :(
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%206%20month/603cea4e.jpg
I have a ring sling in the post for around the house and under the buggy...


----------



## lozzy21

I need to get some pictured in my new didymos. Only had it on today for the first time and still needs softening a bit more. Havent tryed a back carry in it yet. Tryed the connecta on my back and it wasent comfy at all.


----------



## Tulip

Oh nuts. Cheers for the tipoff Loz.


----------



## lozzy21

It is for some people, just not me


----------



## Lliena

Connectas arent very comfy for back carries past a certain height, I found mine dug in under my arms and as shes tall for her age she could lean right back out of it. Thats why I have a huckepack coming (adjustable back ;) ).


----------



## veganmum2be

i think the connecta is comfier than the wrap. i just find it harder tha the wrap to use on my back, but i think with practice it would actually be easier its just judging the position of carrier/child (with sliding him down into it!)

i see now about the legs thanks.

it is so fiddly isnt it, i dont see me ever being able to do it away from standing over the bed hes wriggly and its a nightmare my arms ache after getting him on haha, but i love him being on back, no win!


----------



## lozzy21

Its not her hight thats the problem in the connecta, i think its my body shape thats the problem.


----------



## Elphaba

I'm struggling with it being comfy on the back with my Connecta too. I've only tried it at home though so it might just be me being rubbish at it. Think the problem is that I have quite narrow shoulders and poor posture so the straps don't feel like they're going to stay on. I don't have a chest strap. That might help but do they look flattering with a large bust (I'm a 36G)?


----------



## veganmum2be

when i used the r+r on my back the 'chest strap' dug into my chest, not sure if the connecta one would be the same though.

i have a bad back anyway after my epidural cock up :( i actually dont think i'll be babywearing for much longer anyway front or back. :'(


----------



## Tulip

:( That's so sad because Frank obviously loves it as much as you do...


----------



## veganmum2be

i know he much prefers being worn to buggy, and so do i, i hate lugging the pram in and out, and half the time when i take the buggy out i cant get on any busses so i end up running back for the sling or having to walk if its a walkable place!

but i already ache after a long walk and hes only 16lbs and a bit, and i've tried mei tai/wilkinet/r+r/connecta/ring sling/wrap...and out of them all my connectas best but still achey!


----------



## Lliena

You can get a padded waistband to attach onto the connecta which might make it more comfy for you :)


----------



## Thumper

As promised! Photos from my wedding last week :cloud9: LO fell asleep about a minute into the ceremony as he was so comfy in the sling. It was perfect having him such a key part of the ceremony, even if he did seem pretty unconcerned about the whole thing lol. Thanks to Pikkle for lending it to us :flower:
 



Attached Files:







P6170237.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 39









DSC00368.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 38









IMG00484-20110617-1234.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 35


----------



## aliss

Thumper said:


> As promised! Photos from my wedding last week :cloud9: LO fell asleep about a minute into the ceremony as he was so comfy in the sling. It was perfect having him such a key part of the ceremony, even if he did seem pretty unconcerned about the whole thing lol. Thanks to Pikkle for lending it to us :flower:

YAY! I was looking forward to this!! So you went with purple then? It's absolutely beautiful, what a gorgeous wedding photo. I love the purple as opposed to more blue actually, it's a wonderful contrast and the baby suit... wow! LOL!! He is so beautiful in his "tux"! :rofl:


----------



## henny

Love the wedding pics :) they are fab :D


----------



## Thumper

Thanks :) Pikkle lent me a great sling, you can't see the detail in those pics unfortunately but it has a patterned panel at the end. I want to steal it! His Daddy got the 'tux' off eBay :D He was soooo good the whole day :D We only had guests and just went for an Indian after the pub lol! Awesome stress-free day :D


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Oh how lovely! You all look so happy. What a fab idea :D


----------



## freckleonear

Gorgeous wedding pics Thumper!


----------



## Tulip

You all look amazing Thumper!


----------



## jessabella

Just wanted to share that Im on the Rose and Rebbillion website..only one photo has been put up so far...but might be more up later as there wer over 50 shots taken! 
Not bragging..just excited.


Okay a little bragging as Im really excited :rofl:
hhahahaha


----------



## JellyBeann

Aww Thumper you look so happy, and it looked like an amazing day!

Here's us today, on the beach

​


----------



## fluffpuffin

Jellybeann - I'm jealous of your nice beaches in Pembrokeshire. what a nice piccie of you wearing LO :)


----------



## louandivy

Awww Thumper those photos are gorgeous! What a handsome little man you have and you looked beautiful! So you had him in the sling while taking your vows? That is such a sweet idea :)


----------



## JellyBeann

Thanks! This is the beach we use the most, 99% of summer Sundays are spent here, its 10 mins from my nan and granddads and we have sundays at their house!


----------



## jessabella

JellyBeann said:


> Aww Thumper you look so happy, and it looked like an amazing day!
> 
> Here's us today, on the beach
> 
> ​

you both look beautiful:flower:


----------



## Lliena

jessabella said:


> Just wanted to share that Im on the Rose and Rebbillion website..only one photo has been put up so far...but might be more up later as there wer over 50 shots taken!
> Not bragging..just excited.
> 
> 
> Okay a little bragging as Im really excited :rofl:
> hhahahaha


It's well fab, you look gorgeous :D


----------



## Tulip

Looking great Jess, where were the pics taken? x


----------



## JellyBeann

Looking amazing Jess, thanks for your comment btw and I did see the link on facebook! Hope they put up more of you two! I want to be on a website!!


----------



## purplepower

Fab wedding pics Thumper.


----------



## jessabella

JellyBean...I cant wait to ge to the beach in 12 days..will have to try babywearing on the beach..didnt even think about it to be honest!

The photo that is up there now was taken in Cardiff at the castle..sorry forgot the name of the castle..hahaha


----------



## jessabella

omg..how did i miss the wedding shots..lovely


----------



## Elphaba

Yay I just saw you on the R&R website, Jessa! You're famous now!!

Loving some of the new R&R prints too. A few more choices for boys.


----------



## Surreal

Thumper said:


> As promised! Photos from my wedding last week :cloud9: LO fell asleep about a minute into the ceremony as he was so comfy in the sling. It was perfect having him such a key part of the ceremony, even if he did seem pretty unconcerned about the whole thing lol. Thanks to Pikkle for lending it to us :flower:

Beautiful! That sling just works great with your dress, I think, makes a pretty contrast.

And the rainbow leggings with the tux shirt? That thing is /awesome/ on your LO! :happydance:


----------



## kmac625

I've never posted in this thread before, so here's an assortment of pictures of Clara in the moby wrap from over the last 10 months.
 



Attached Files:







Moby wrap.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 9









Going out in Winter.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 8









Moby Wrap 2.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 9









Breastfeeding in the moby wrap.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 6









Going for a walk with Mommy 2.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lozzy21

Here is us in my new didymos, OH took the picture while i was getting her in so its only half done.

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_0490.jpg


----------



## freckleonear

That's lovely Lozzy, pesci pazzi suits you both!


----------



## lozzy21

Thank you, im glad i went with the pesci rather than the gecko. OH's family were all amazed by it, its funny how a bit of material can confuse people. She slept for about 3 hours at FLI's retirement party in it, the party was a bar under a restaurant but you have to go through the bar to get to it so we must have looked like terrible parents to any one who dident realise it was a function and not just people out on the piss on a friday night.


----------



## Tulip

Fishhhhhh! Oh Loz it's gorgeous :) Glad she likes it.


----------



## Cloberella

Hey I've not posted in this thread before, I use my moby all the time but I'd like to start using some different hold with him. I know you can't do back carries etc in a stretchy so I was thinking about moving on to a woven wrap, does anyone know where I kind find one at a reasonable price?


----------



## freckleonear

Cloberella said:


> Hey I've not posted in this thread before, I use my moby all the time but I'd like to start using some different hold with him. I know you can't do back carries etc in a stretchy so I was thinking about moving on to a woven wrap, does anyone know where I kind find one at a reasonable price?

Have a look on FSOT (for sale or trade) on Natural Mamas. Storchenwiege and Hopp wraps in particular often go quite cheaply and the advantage of preloved wraps is that they will probably be broken in already. Miel et Malice wraps are very cheap, and Ellevill has a specials page with reduced wraps. :)


----------



## JellyBeann

Or Victoria Slinglady sells tham at about £25(ish) Google her or facebook search her!!


----------



## Lliena

Trying out a wrap we have here on holiday:

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0193-2.jpg
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0196-2.jpg
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0205-1.jpg

I love the colour of it :D


----------



## JellyBeann

Lilena...that's gorgeous!!


----------



## Cloberella

JellyBeann said:


> Or Victoria Slinglady sells tham at about £25(ish) Google her or facebook search her!!

I have her on facebook, but I'm too shy to ask her which ones are woven, is it the ones with a panel?:blush:


----------



## JellyBeann

there is an album saying woven wraps on her page!


----------



## Tulip

Lliena said:


> Trying out a wrap we have here on holiday:
> 
> https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0193-2.jpg
> https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0196-2.jpg
> https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0205-1.jpg
> 
> I love the colour of it :D

Oooh is that a Pfau? Petrol?

(I've been trying to swot up on NM, despite Dillon being a non-wrappable baby!) It is stunning x


----------



## Tulip

I won me a preloved Freedom RS on eBay for 6 quid to see how we got on with an RS (D objects to staying still on my back to ne wrapped but loves ergo back carries). And we seem to like it - this is sitting in the garden after an hours walk in it...
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%206%20month/3209284d.jpg
I find it so much cooler than the ergo, with it only being a single layer of cotton. I don't feel the weight is lopsided at all, which surprised me. 
Time to stalk FSOT for a tasty RS, methinks.


----------



## Lliena

Tulip said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> Trying out a wrap we have here on holiday:
> 
> https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0193-2.jpg
> https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0196-2.jpg
> https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0205-1.jpg
> 
> I love the colour of it :D
> 
> Oooh is that a Pfau? Petrol?
> 
> (I've been trying to swot up on NM, despite Dillon being a non-wrappable baby!) It is stunning xClick to expand...

Yeah its a petrol pfau :D It's lovely! I think I may need one :haha:


----------



## Tulip

You're so lucky to have it staying with you! I must get more active so can partake in some travelling loveliness :)


----------



## hot tea

I sooo want a didymos wrap!! 

I just bought my first wrap for my baby. My son decided he wanted to try it. So, my very first attempt at wearing a child. 

https://hphotos-ash4.fbcdn.net/272757_2023477621657_1085467949_32285792_1744486_o.jpg


----------



## emdeb

Monkey in his connecta. He loves going in it especially as if I put the hood up no one can tell he is feeding :happydance:

https://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h417/emdebuk/DSCF1260.jpg


----------



## fluffpuffin

hot tea said:


> I sooo want a didymos wrap!!
> 
> I just bought my first wrap for my baby. My son decided he wanted to try it. So, my very first attempt at wearing a child.
> 
> https://hphotos-ash4.fbcdn.net/272757_2023477621657_1085467949_32285792_1744486_o.jpg

lovely. he looks comfy.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Our new MT (thanks Arcane Girl!) - as you can see Lucas is very impressed with it :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMGP0868.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## lozzy21

Right girls have i done it right? I know its a little loose but it was just a practice go, we wernt going anywhere.

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_0610.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_0611.jpg


----------



## winegums

Ooo nice fishies lozzy. It may be the camera angle but her knees look like they could be a lil higher, though sometimes I take pics and my sons knees look lower than his bum when in real life they're not! Xx


----------



## lozzy21

winegums said:


> Ooo nice fishies lozzy. It may be the camera angle but her knees look like they could be a lil higher, though sometimes I take pics and my sons knees look lower than his bum when in real life they're not! Xx

See i thought that but couldn't figure out how to get them any further up.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Oh my days Lozzy Niamh is so gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## lozzy21

Hehehehe Thank you, shes looking less like Daddy and more like Mummy now :happydance:


----------



## Lliena

lozzy21 said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> Ooo nice fishies lozzy. It may be the camera angle but her knees look like they could be a lil higher, though sometimes I take pics and my sons knees look lower than his bum when in real life they're not! Xx
> 
> See i thought that but couldn't figure out how to get them any further up.Click to expand...


If you tuck the wrap into her waistband at the front it will make a deeper pocket for her to sit in and you need to make sure the wrap is going knee pit to knee pit which should then in turn make her knees automaticaly go higher. Good first try though :)


----------



## lozzy21

Lliena said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winegums said:
> 
> 
> Ooo nice fishies lozzy. It may be the camera angle but her knees look like they could be a lil higher, though sometimes I take pics and my sons knees look lower than his bum when in real life they're not! Xx
> 
> See i thought that but couldn't figure out how to get them any further up.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you tuck the wrap into her waistband at the front it will make a deeper pocket for her to sit in and you need to make sure the wrap is going knee pit to knee pit which should then in turn make her knees automaticaly go higher. Good first try though :)Click to expand...

It was knee pit to knee pit at first but found being being flung over mummys shoulders great fun so was trying to rock back and forth while i was getting her in :dohh:


----------



## vespersonicca

This is me and Ash in our Manduca. :D We have a Moby Wrap too but he got so heavy so fast that the stretchiness of the material really didn't work for us anymore... :(
 



Attached Files:







P1020222.jpg
File size: 67 KB
Views: 11


----------



## aliss

OH and I now argue over who gets to wear him!!!

Daddy and a walk in the sun with mommy's overzealous sunblock job.
 



Attached Files:







daddy.jpg
File size: 106.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## aliss

vespersonicca said:


> This is me and Ash in our Manduca. :D We have a Moby Wrap too but he got so heavy so fast that the stretchiness of the material really didn't work for us anymore... :(

SSC's are quite nice for big babies, I know I only got to use our moby a few times (I bought it at 3 months) and unfortunately he outgrew it too fast! Luckily there's always more babies to wear in the future I hope :rofl:


----------



## flower94

Me carrying Nevaeh to the pool in my mom's old carrier.. man did I get some weird looks and questions from the people there!!:growlmad:

https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac342/flower98/Mobile%20Uploads/0629111446-1.jpg

I can't wait to get my new carrier in mail!


----------



## Tulip

Looking good ladies and babies!
This is our emergency bedsheet sling - had to go into London last night and both the RS and ergo were accidentally at work in my dads car :dohh:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%207%20months/e798bfd6.jpg


----------



## lynnikins

love the bedsheet sling


----------



## Kota

A sleepy 17month old just after some booby in the ergo! 
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/261486_10150356908975828_611280827_10138076_5002045_n.jpg


----------



## kmac625

My sil got a moby wrap but didn't know how to tie it on so here I am after showing her how to wrap it around her and put baby in it (showing off the newborn hug hold here). Carrying my 2.5 week old nephew made me soooooo broody though. He fell asleep while I was wearing him and stayed put for 45 minutes. :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3450.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Elphaba

Cute!!!


----------



## Tulip

Awwww squishy snuggles :cloud9:


----------



## Kaites

Been a while since I posted any BWing pics... Here are Emma and I yesterday morning in my homemade woven. Not the greatest wrapping job but it kept her happy while I tidied the place up :thumbup:

https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/kayjengirl/Emma%20for%20sharing/july11a001.jpg

I still had her on my back when the first daycare kid was dropped off. His dad told him "don't be getting any ideas- you're too heavy". The dad looked a bit embarassed when I told him "um, Emma is heavier than your son" :winkwink:


----------



## c.m.c

Hi guys- I finally bought a gorgeous preloved mei tai and this is us wearing it on our first day ever!!!

does it look like i have LO in ok? the main strap that supports her is kinda hidden by by cardigan- the black strap round my lower hips is left over material as it is a little long. shes not crotch dangling is she?????

excuse the dust on my mirror-:blush: i nearly died when i uploaded the picture and saw it:haha:

i cant believe how comfy it felt:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







mei tai.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 31


----------



## aliss

^Looks amazing! My only comment - your bottom tie is quite low, do you think it would feel better if it was resting on/slightly above your hip?

She looks cozy :)


----------



## c.m.c

i think i should have her higher?????


----------



## c.m.c

aliss said:


> ^Looks amazing! My only comment - your bottom tie is quite low, do you think it would feel better if it was resting on/slightly above your hip?
> 
> She looks cozy :)

Im glad i took a picture because i think the same! i wish i had of did this a long time ago- im soexcited to get out and about now- if the rain would go away i want to take my dogs and Ava for a walk- minus my horrible pram:happydance:


----------



## aliss

c.m.c said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> ^Looks amazing! My only comment - your bottom tie is quite low, do you think it would feel better if it was resting on/slightly above your hip?
> 
> She looks cozy :)
> 
> Im glad i took a picture because i think the same! i wish i had of did this a long time ago- im soexcited to get out and about now- if the rain would go away i want to take my dogs and Ava for a walk- minus my horrible pram:happydance:Click to expand...

Uh oh, babywearers have no excuse!

I walk my dog in the rain all the time :) You just use the other hand for the umbrella :rofl:


----------



## c.m.c

i have 2 crazy jack russells so no hands for umbrella- so defo gonna give it an hour or so to cool off!!!

so exciting - next i will be asking about back carrying- but i will give myself time. thanks for the advice


----------



## aliss

Ooh jack russells okay I don't blame you :rofl:


----------



## winegums

ohhh lovely, i always tie my MT bottom strap around my waist like an apron so quite a bit higher than yours, but that's just how we're comfiest! xx


----------



## winegums

ok so was trying a SBCC today for the first time with our didymos jakob 4 here goes.... first up my 35lbs toddler... second up my nearly 5month old :D

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/268623_10150304182085751_512630750_9645049_6108430_n.jpg

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/263142_10150304161095751_512630750_9644896_5923443_n.jpg

please ignore my unmadeup face / unbrushed hair / pjs / dirty mirror......... LOL


----------



## c.m.c

looks comfy up there winegums- cant wait to eventually back carry


----------



## lozzy21

Back carry's are the bane of my life at the moment lol


----------



## aliss

It does take a lot of practice! Luckily as time went on, he knows to stay still when he's on my back. He runs towards me and tries to climb up :cloud9:


----------



## lozzy21

Niamh is going to be an adrenalin junkie like her dad, she loves being thrown about and being thrown over my shoulder is the most exciting thing ever :dohh:


----------



## aliss

Crazy babies! It must be nice to have zero concept of gravity (even when physics teaches you day in & day out... the dots aren't connected!)


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Here's Lucas' Dad carrying him around the Safari Park yesterday. First time he's ever back-carried, he looked so comfy! :D
 



Attached Files:







IMGP0898.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 28









IMGP0901.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## flower94

He really does look comfy!


----------



## c.m.c

its lovely seeing a man carrying a baby- little lucas looks like hes loving it


----------



## Aaisrie

Kate&Lucas said:


> Here's Lucas' Dad carrying him around the Safari Park yesterday. First time he's ever back-carried, he looked so comfy! :D

What carrier is that?? I've been looking for a MT for my DF and that looks like his thing!!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Aaisrie said:


> Kate&Lucas said:
> 
> 
> Here's Lucas' Dad carrying him around the Safari Park yesterday. First time he's ever back-carried, he looked so comfy! :D
> 
> What carrier is that?? I've been looking for a MT for my DF and that looks like his thing!!Click to expand...

I bought it preloved on here hun, the label says 'Easy Slings' :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Gah!!! Just my luck... can't seem to find them online anywhere?


----------



## Surreal

Speaking of back carries, if no one minds me sneaking in a question; any of you with Ergos, when you wear LO on your back... does the belt loop seem to dig into your stomach a bit? Am I wearing it too high? I kinda place it in the same spot as I would if I were front wearing him...

I've tried back carry once, and got a bit embarrassed about my flab sticking around the belt! :blush: Been using the hip carry when I want to give him more of a look-about...


----------



## JellyBeann

Surreal said:


> Speaking of back carries, if no one minds me sneaking in a question; any of you with Ergos, when you wear LO on your back... does the belt loop seem to dig into your stomach a bit? Am I wearing it too high? I kinda place it in the same spot as I would if I were front wearing him...
> 
> I've tried back carry once, and *got a bit embarrassed about my flab sticking around the belt!* :blush: Been using the hip carry when I want to give him more of a look-about...

 
Me too! I wear like a baggy(ish) t-shirt, and then it doesn't look too bad lol, like this:


----------



## Surreal

Definitely will have to try with the baggy shirt, then! ;)


----------



## JellyBeann

When I wear a tight one, I feel really fat, as my mummy tummy flops over the top lol!! DH tells me I'm stupid, and to just shut up lol!


----------



## freckleonear

This was last week going crabbing in the estuary.
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC03210.jpg
Alternative use for ring slings! Tabitha was determined to get as close to the edge as possible, and even tried to climb off backwards a few times.
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC03216.jpg
Eventually my nerves couldn't take it anymore so she went safely onto my back!
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC03233.jpg

And here's one of today, grumpy girl refused to nap so she came up for snuggles while I was tidying.
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC03444.jpg


----------



## lozzy21

The second one is ace lol. Iv used my wrap to secure Niamh into highchairs and swings when were out since shes still to small for most.


----------



## kmac625

oops repeated myself from the other day.


----------



## lozzy21

Where has my tiny baby gone :cry:

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/wrap.jpg


----------



## freckleonear

Wow she's grown so much! That photo is gorgeous. :cloud9:


----------



## lozzy21

Would have been better if I wasn't in my dressing gown lol


----------



## henny

Selling my ergo now :cry: as Lo just throws himself around trying to get out of the back carry, so that's it for us babywearing :cry: i'm so upset.


----------



## freckleonear

henny said:


> Selling my ergo now :cry: as Lo just throws himself around trying to get out of the back carry, so that's it for us babywearing :cry: i'm so upset.

:hugs: Would you consider trying a different carrier once you've sold it? The Ergo is notoriously low in the body, so you might find that a taller toddler-sized carrier would stop your LO throwing himself around. :hugs:


----------



## henny

I hadn't thought about a toddler carrier :dohh: I just thought the ergo would last us. Which ones are good? :flower:


----------



## freckleonear

Assuming you want a full buckle SSC, some options off the top of my head are toddler Rose & Rebellion, size 2 Huckepack (incredibly adjustable), Nubigo (can be customised to your own measurements), Manduca (has an extendible back panel) and toddler Bamberoo. Is there a sling meet near you where you could try out some different carriers before buying?


----------



## Elphaba

OK, got my Ellevill wrap on Friday and here was my first attempt at wrapping Xavier. Never wrapped before other a couple of minutes attempt at a sling meet with a different wrap. Feel free to let me know what could be improved (made my lower back ache after carrying him for a while so guessing it wasn't quite 'right).

https://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z24/sexyjacksparrow/IMAG1461.jpg

https://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z24/sexyjacksparrow/IMAG1455.jpg


----------



## freckleonear

Elphaba, that's a gorgeous colour on you both! Looks like FWCC (forward wrap cross carry)? The centre pocket could possibly be a bit tighter. Then bring the cross passes right across the full width of his back and bum (you can see the right one isn't really giving much support), tighten and then tuck each tail under the leg on that side before tying at the back (looks like you've got the wrap going over his legs instead). Love that first photo, he looks very comfortable! :)


----------



## Elphaba

freckleonear said:


> Elphaba, that's a gorgeous colour on you both! Looks like FWCC (forward wrap cross carry)? The centre pocket could possibly be a bit tighter. Then bring the cross passes right across the full width of his back and bum (you can see the right one isn't really giving much support), tighten and then tuck each tail under the leg on that side before tying at the back (looks like you've got the wrap going over his legs instead). Love that first photo, he looks very comfortable! :)


Thanks, I love the colour too! Yes it was supposed to be a FWCC. I did realise after I'd taken the pictures that the tails were meant to go under his legs and not over - must remember that next time. Think he was comfy enough though and felt pretty supported - just more about getting it comfier for me now :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Try gathering the material thats on your shoulders, i find that helps.


----------



## henny

freckleonear said:


> Assuming you want a full buckle SSC, some options off the top of my head are toddler Rose & Rebellion, size 2 Huckepack (incredibly adjustable), Nubigo (can be customised to your own measurements), Manduca (has an extendible back panel) and toddler Bamberoo. Is there a sling meet near you where you could try out some different carriers before buying?


Thanks for the info :) I think there might be a sling meet near here, will have a look. I did want to try a wrap but don't think he will be patient enough for me to practice.


----------



## Tulip

I really wanted to wrap too, but D is a total nightmare and will not give me a chance to secure him on my back! My non-wrappable boy LOL. Good luck in your hunt for a toddler carrier :)

Loz, loving the squishy Niamh pic!


----------



## Elphaba

lozzy21 said:


> Try gathering the material thats on your shoulders, i find that helps.

Thanks - I'll try that. I did have it quite spread on my shoulders/arms :thumbup:


----------



## flower94

https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac342/flower98/Mobile%20Uploads/0711111319.jpg


----------



## Arcanegirl

Kate&Lucas said:


> Here's Lucas' Dad carrying him around the Safari Park yesterday. First time he's ever back-carried, he looked so comfy! :D

Bit late noticing this but glad you get on with it okay :D

Aisirie (sp?) Ask Nuke, it was hers first :lol:


----------



## Kaites

Tulip said:


> I really wanted to wrap too, but D is a total nightmare and will not give me a chance to secure him on my back! My non-wrappable boy LOL. Good luck in your hunt for a toddler carrier :)
> 
> Loz, loving the squishy Niamh pic!

You might still get your opportunity to wrap him on your back once he gets a bit older. I was only ever able to use an SSC with Emma for back carries for the longest time but from about 18 months onward, she's been patient enough for wrapping :thumbup:


----------



## Gwizz

Here's me with my 2 week old :)

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Baby%202/IMG_3097.jpg


----------



## henny

I've decided that I'm going to convince DH if I can get a wrap from calin bleu and give wrapping a go :)


----------



## freckleonear

Awww cute picture Gwizz!

My long-awaited Huckepack finally arrived while I was in the shower this morning, so of course I had to hop straight out and try it on. It is soooooo comfy with my 3.5 year old, he feels so light in it compared to other carriers. The only problem is that he now thinks it belongs to him!
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC03532.jpg

I did eventually manage to persuade him to let Tabitha have a go, on the condition that he could go back up afterwards. Here it is all cinched down for my 15 month old.
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC03537.jpg

Elburg Fische also arrived today.
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC03538.jpg


----------



## winegums

Omg freckle love the EF yummm


----------



## winegums

Gwizz your baby is so teeny and cute!


----------



## AFC84

Love that Huckepack! :)


----------



## flower94

My daughter Nevaeh in new Beco Gemini:
https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac342/flower98/Mobile%20Uploads/0714111321-1.jpg
And my 3.5 year old sister trying it out too!
https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac342/flower98/Mobile%20Uploads/0714111300-1.jpg


----------



## freckleonear

That Beco looks great flower94! Here are a couple of mine from this week. 

https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/DSC03659.jpg

https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC03565.jpg

https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC03649.jpg


----------



## aliss

In the same ergo at 6 weeks and 14 months. My heart is breaking.
 



Attached Files:







39476_10150226898425317_542980316_13802359_5792156_n.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 16









BABY.jpg
File size: 76.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## winegums

freckleonear said:


> https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC03649.jpg

OMG i adore this


----------



## winegums

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/269755_10150311999370751_512630750_9723350_6050646_n.jpg


----------



## purplepower

How do we look?

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c29/purplepower/IMG01457-20110723-1629.jpg

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c29/purplepower/IMG01459-20110723-1737.jpg


----------



## Surreal

winegums said:


> freckleonear said:
> 
> 
> https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC03649.jpg
> 
> OMG i adore thisClick to expand...


Yay for daddy babywearing! :D


I know what you mean, *Aliss*. Eli isn't quite as old, but I look at a newborn pict of him, and wonder how he's gotten so big, so fast! Feels like yesterday I just gave birth to him! :cry:


----------



## modo

Can I please get some adivce? 

I have finally gotten the courage to try out the back carry and have been kicking myself for not doing to earlier :dohh: It's so much easier putting him in!

Anyway my main problem is when I have him on my back and I pull the straps to adjust the connecta, the the strap has been folding in the buckle so I can't tighten it any further. Do you understand what I mean? It looks like it has folden in half and is too thick to go through the buckle.


----------



## lozzy21

Right girls what do you think?

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_0014.jpg

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_0015.jpg

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_0018.jpg


----------



## winegums

what carry is that lozzy? xx


----------



## lozzy21

Its supposed to be a ruck lol


----------



## Tulip

:haha: Looks alright to me - her leg looks a bit low in pic 1 but better in pic 2... I'm still massively jealous of the fishes *sigh*

This is us this evening - sometimes only a wrap will do, there's no way he would have calmed down enough for this in the ergo.
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%208%20months/4e92b0bf.jpg
Now how to tell DH hes too heavy for the stretchy and I've offered on a Hopp on NM FSOT? Freckle - was sorely tempted by your Storch, but I'm not really a pink or stripey girl :( Excellent price tho, good luck with your sale :thumbup:


----------



## veganmum2be

it looks good lozzy. but i'm no expert 

infact im hating babywearing at the moment. my back is dodgey after epi, it hurts less to carry him on my back, but i cant get him on my back myself. i could, and i can eventually after wrestling, multiple attempts, and extreme arm ache afterwards, but its not practical.
it was always hard work, but now its near on impossible he just wriggles and kicks his legs out.

i would rather wear him than take a pram any day and so would he, but i'm having to take the pram because i'm on my own and cant get him in and out.

:'(


----------



## modo

modo said:


> Can I please get some adivce?
> 
> I have finally gotten the courage to try out the back carry and have been kicking myself for not doing to earlier :dohh: It's so much easier putting him in!
> 
> Anyway my main problem is when I have him on my back and I pull the straps to adjust the connecta, the the strap has been folding in the buckle so I can't tighten it any further. Do you understand what I mean? It looks like it has folden in half and is too thick to go through the buckle.

Can anyone help me? :flower:


----------



## veganmum2be

modo when you pull, do you pull the straps towards you or away from you.

to tighten my connecta straps i have to pull on them so im pulling them away from be behind me as thats how they are positioned when strapped up. 

if i was to pull them forwards it would begin to twist as its pulling the material and then tightening.

i have no idea if that makes sense, i cant think of how to explain it! 
xx


----------



## lozzy21

modo said:


> modo said:
> 
> 
> Can I please get some adivce?
> 
> I have finally gotten the courage to try out the back carry and have been kicking myself for not doing to earlier :dohh: It's so much easier putting him in!
> 
> Anyway my main problem is when I have him on my back and I pull the straps to adjust the connecta, the the strap has been folding in the buckle so I can't tighten it any further. Do you understand what I mean? It looks like it has folden in half and is too thick to go through the buckle.
> 
> Can anyone help me? :flower:Click to expand...

Try and change the angle your pulling it at, you may need to take the buckle off completely and put it back on again


----------



## modo

I think I get what you mean and I will try it tom :D


----------



## Mirrie

This is our first week so wish I'd had it from day 1! :dohh: Love it!
 



Attached Files:







Eli_sling.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## freckleonear

Winegums, I love your Chicago, it's such a classy wrap.

Loving the ickle babies purplepower and Mirrie.

Modo, you might find it helpful to unthread the buckles and iron the webbing on a low heat to press them flat. Then be careful not to pull them at an angle to the buckle when you tighten.

Looks good Lozzy! She could be a little higher and seated a little deeper, but I expect you'll find that you wrap a bit better every time you do it. And as she gets bigger it will be easier to get her higher up.

Lovely snuggly pic Tulip. Good luck breaking the news to your DH! :D


----------



## lozzy21

Thanks freckle, its a pain, i know where she needs to be but trying to get her there is another thing lol


----------



## freckleonear

lozzy21 said:


> Thanks freckle, its a pain, i know where she needs to be but trying to get her there is another thing lol

I think their size definitely makes a difference, looking back at the earliest photos of Tabitha in a ruck she wasn't anywhere near as high up as I could get her a few months later. :)


----------



## louandivy

I cannot get Ivy high up on my back at all! I have an Ergo. She is a very tall baby so I just don't understand it - she sinks so low on my back. Any tips freckle?


----------



## louandivy

Also I LOVE all the photos, you all look amazing!


----------



## freckleonear

louandivy said:


> I cannot get Ivy high up on my back at all! I have an Ergo. She is a very tall baby so I just don't understand it - she sinks so low on my back. Any tips freckle?

It's much harder to get them high up with SSCs than wraps. I find that doing the waistband up round my ribs and bouncing her down into the seat really well helps (that way there's no slack at the bottom for her to sink down into), or supermanning her up with the carrier on her and tightening the shoulder straps before fastening the waist straps, but that's a bit awkward. She still ends up much lower down than in a wrap though. :)


----------



## louandivy

Thats great, I'll give it a try tomorrow. Thank you! :)


----------



## Tulip

My Hopp has fallen through - I think I'm jinxed :haha: Now offering on Mary's Nino Jeansblau :) 

:hugs: Bexx :hugs:


----------



## MissRoc

hi ladies! 

my first time in natural parenting! thinking about lo becoming a cloth bum so just reading all your threads! Can I have some advice with my moby wrap please? Although it says only use at 8lbs my preemie is 6lbs 15oz and I've started wearing him in the kangaroo hold as he doesn't like the newborn hug, but I can't seem to get him high enough up, or really tight, he's currently boob level! Is it just practice makes perfect? Also do you guys wear you baby all day, at the moment I take him out for the day in his carseat as he doesn't fit the pushchair but I don't like him being in it for long periods of time and wondered if the wrap might be better. Ouch sorry for all the questions, hope you don't mind!xx


----------



## lozzy21

You need to fasten the wrap so its tight to your body before you put LO in and place the middle pannel around your boobs so its nice and high.


----------



## Tulip

MissRoc your avi is gorgeous...


----------



## MissRoc

Oh thanks Tulip! I was trying to cheer up my afternoons spent in NICU! In the instructions it said to have the tag at my belly button so I thought maybe thats why he wasn't high enough, will give it another bash, thanks Lozzy! I was looking at a Mei Tai wrap, seems a bit less faff than a moby, is it?!


----------



## Lliena

Mei tais are a million times easier than tying a wrap round yourself if you find them tricky.But your baby is still too tiny for a mei tai at the min. Keep practising with your moby, it gets easier :)


----------



## winegums

hey hun my boy was 6lbs 15oz and fit easily in the moby. I've known people will really premature babies in them fine so your LO should be ok! I found (and still find with lots of carriers) to do it higher than recommended! I.e. mei tai I usually tie up near my boobs somewhere but most people do it around their waist or lower. Also with mobys I find the tigher the better due to the stretchy fabric.

Have a look on youtube there are some really good videos


----------



## Thumper

Need advice advice ladies. A friend of mine uses a baby Bjorn for her one month old baby and has had since he was born. That's her choice and if she likes it then great. But today I saw her front facing. Should I say something? Or will I be interfering? Any good research I could show? Or advice on how to casually bring it into conversation? Or should I stay well out of it as she's a great mother and perfectly capable of making her own decisions without me butting in?!


----------



## lozzy21

Thumper said:


> Need advice advice ladies. A friend of mine uses a baby Bjorn for her one month old baby and has had since he was born. That's her choice and if she likes it then great. But today I saw her front facing. Should I say something? Or will I be interfering? Any good research I could show? Or advice on how to casually bring it into conversation? Or should I stay well out of it as she's a great mother and perfectly capable of making her own decisions without me butting in?!

It depends on how close you are, would she take offence or be greatfull for the advice?


----------



## aliss

Eek. 1 month is far too young to forward face (if ever) but yes, I would say something about it.


----------



## Thumper

I'm tempted to mind my own business but we are good friends. And I think I would rather someone I know tell me. :shrug:


----------



## binxyboo

not been in here a while.
Took Daniel out in the R&R today and he promptly fell asleep!!

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/254601_10150235877726455_646376454_7473751_862521_n.jpg
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/229702_10150235880296455_646376454_7473768_3859045_n.jpg


----------



## purplepower

Is he in a good position? 

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c29/purplepower/IMAG0296.jpg


----------



## purplepower

And asleep. 

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c29/purplepower/IMAG0297.jpg


----------



## MissRoc

wrapping gurus, I bought a wrap from ebay, and it's very stretchy and much thinner than the moby, but feels lighter for summer but I feel that he is slipping down due to the strech, this is a pic, maybe I'm wrapping wrong? I know he's not wrapped correctly in the third one but he likes to lay pretty much upside down on me and he'd wiggled into this position!
 



Attached Files:







027.jpg
File size: 59.9 KB
Views: 5









028.jpg
File size: 58.3 KB
Views: 4









030.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## strawberry19

our first go in our sling from victoria the slinglady!! love it
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## purplepower

What a pretty wrap.


----------



## Tulip

Purple, LO looks so snuggly! See if you can get his feet a bit higher so knees are higher than bum?

MissRoc and Strawberry they look great! MR if it feels like Finley is slipping could you tie a bit tighter?

I got my first woven today :cloud9: A trip to the shops in a loose FCC to let the air circulate between us :)
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%208%20months/63929afc.jpg


----------



## veganmum2be

that looks lovely nicola :D
what type of woven is it? i think i need to try a woven, i have a victoria wrap but not a propper woven. 
anyone selling one?


----------



## freckleonear

That looks great Tulip, is it jeans blau nino? Loving all the squishy babies in their stretchy wraps. :cloud9:


----------



## mommyof3co

After looking at these pics I've decided I need a wrap! 

Here is Preston in our ring sling 
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/262323_10150216936561267_515016266_7281981_7639786_n.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/253916_10150216936671267_515016266_7281983_3397399_n.jpg

And our babyhawk which is my favorite
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/284154_10150253420771267_515016266_7584890_5933426_n.jpg
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/285430_10150253420841267_515016266_7584891_3660799_n.jpg


----------



## purplepower

Tulip what a lovely wrap. How do I get his feet higher? Mommyof3 I have not had much luck with Mei Tai. He screams.


----------



## lozzy21

purplepower said:


> Tulip what a lovely wrap. How do I get his feet higher? Mommyof3 I have not had much luck with Mei Tai. He screams.

The fabric needs to come right to his knee pit.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Lyla in her sling.. love it!! we were at the beach and it was 1000 times easier than pushing a pram. also found i could lie down with it on and get back up easily xx

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/264040_10150693418995052_585980051_19420872_366308_n.jpg

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/263027_10150693411965052_585980051_19420754_8065576_n.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Bexx, Freckle, it is indeed Jeansblau Nino :cloud9: Bexx you need to join natural mamas, the FSOT board is full of wraps :) Also Freckle has a Hopp for sale on our own nappy forum I think...


----------



## Tulip

More wrapped squishes :yipee: Looking great Ella!


----------



## Elphaba

So many gorgeous squishes - making me broody!

Love the pic of you and Lyla on the beach!


----------



## Aaisrie

Atticus' first day being worn at 8 days old!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/1d1fa8ec.jpg
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/84014dfe.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Awww congratulations hon! All snuggled up :cloud9:


----------



## sma1588

i love all your baby wearing pix. maybe some of you can help me...

i posted a new thread so i didnt crash this one but only 1 person replied...
im planning on gettingthe moby wrap for when my little girl is born and i also plan on BF but im not sure how that would be possible in the wrap. do you have to take baby out,move them around then feed or can baby just kinda slide into that position to feed? also is there a better way to feed in the wrap, shirt up or down? what are some of the ways that you found newborns like best?


----------



## Aaisrie

Sma I fed Atti in this today in this position, it might take a bit of practice. An easier is a cradle hold as you have more maneuverability - hope that helps!


----------



## sma1588

so u just keep them in that position or do u take them out and put them in a new position before you feed.....sorry i know i sound dumb asking this but im really not sure


----------



## Aaisrie

Not at all! See the way his head is over to 1 side I just slide him down a little - it means they latch in an upright position which can be a little awkward if you arent used to it. The other way is the cradle hold like this:

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Saraya/0609/DSCF1952.jpg

Held in this way it's pretty much like breastfeeding "normally" only without using your arms to hold them!


----------



## Thumper

IT must be questions time. I have one too! 
What age/weight is good to start using the back carry in an Ergo? Or in any wrap/carrier really. I know it's not for a while yet for us but curious what's best :flower: thanks!


----------



## freckleonear

Thumper said:


> IT must be questions time. I have one too!
> What age/weight is good to start using the back carry in an Ergo? Or in any wrap/carrier really. I know it's not for a while yet for us but curious what's best :flower: thanks!

6 months is usually the recommended minimum for SSCs and mei tais. With a woven wrap you can back carry from birth if you are confident at wrapping. :)

Gorgeous pics Aaisrie!


----------



## sma1588

Aaisrie said:


> Not at all! See the way his head is over to 1 side I just slide him down a little - it means they latch in an upright position which can be a little awkward if you arent used to it. The other way is the cradle hold like this:
> 
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Saraya/0609/DSCF1952.jpg
> 
> Held in this way it's pretty much like breastfeeding "normally" only without using your arms to hold them!

thanks, now i see how it would be easy to feed in the craddle type hold. your LO looks pretty comfy too. i guess i will just have to try that but im assuming that if i put a new born in that way then she will be coverd alot more


----------



## Elphaba

Yup six months for back carry. I've only just started putting Xavi on my back at 10 months, but he's pretty light (18lb) for his age.


----------



## Aaisrie

sma1588 said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Not at all! See the way his head is over to 1 side I just slide him down a little - it means they latch in an upright position which can be a little awkward if you arent used to it. The other way is the cradle hold like this:
> 
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Saraya/0609/DSCF1952.jpg
> 
> Held in this way it's pretty much like breastfeeding "normally" only without using your arms to hold them!
> 
> thanks, now i see how it would be easy to feed in the craddle type hold. your LO looks pretty comfy too. i guess i will just have to try that but im assuming that if i put a new born in that way then she will be coverd alot moreClick to expand...

The nice thing is you can adjust it to how covered you want to be, I would flop my boobs out on the table and not care but I know some women like to be covered so you could pull the outer section up to give more modesty


----------



## tardiz

https://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af217/kirsty1985/IMG_0897.jpg

nathan (and a very tired mummy) in his moby wrap :D


----------



## celine

awww bless nathan looks very happy in the moby - I need to take a photo of my little one in our moby and yes I look tired too  how old is nathan?


----------



## veganmum2be

Tulip said:


> Bexx, Freckle, it is indeed Jeansblau Nino :cloud9: Bexx you need to join natural mamas, the FSOT board is full of wraps :) Also Freckle has a Hopp for sale on our own nappy forum I think...

thanks, i am a member but i dont understand anything there lol.
i wouldn't know where to begin and some of the prices. wow. lol


----------



## tardiz

celine said:


> awww bless nathan looks very happy in the moby - I need to take a photo of my little one in our moby and yes I look tired too  how old is nathan?



thanks :) he is coming up 6 weeks.. i think it is impossiable to get a pic of a new mum without her looking tired :)


----------



## lozzy21

Daddy with Niamh in whitby in the connecta. 

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/Whitby/IMG_0747.jpg


----------



## celine

To disguise my tired eyes - sunglasses!

3 week old Sabrina in the moby :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC07872.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Maid Marian

=


----------



## henny

Loving all the pics, makes me broody :haha:


----------



## Tulip

Me too. I totally NEED another squishy!


----------



## veganmum2be

rose i already 'liked' your pics :haha: but he is so cute :) x

heres a few of the connecta back carries over past week
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/013-6.jpg

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/104.jpg

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/105-1.jpg

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/029.jpg

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/013-7.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Glad you've sussed it Bexx. How's yer back handling it? x


----------



## veganmum2be

its alright thanks, i start to feel it after a long walk i couldn't go as long with him on my front thats for sure.
though i'm buying a woven (which is proving to be a right hoo har) so might be able to get away with him on my front with one. :)


----------



## Tulip

Oohooh which one? On FSOT?


----------



## veganmum2be

i actually just bought and paid for one yey :happydance: its a hoppediz antigua :D
well she wanted 49 which some people said was to much so i offered less, but she wouldn't sell for less, i wanted worn soft and broken in, so despite it not being much different in price to new i decided to go for it.
:D

eta it was natural mamas :)


----------



## span

Here's Megan today - she will NOT allow her head to be supported in the wrap like she used to as she's now far too nosey. :haha: She did manage to doze off though. 

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j328/HannahB78/wrap.jpg


----------



## lovealittle1

in the Ergo:
 



Attached Files:







22-23 022.jpg
File size: 68.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Ohh I'm loving these piccies :cloud9:
I can't wear Lucas atm because of whiplash and it makes me very sad! The pushchair has taken some cursing the past few days :lol:


----------



## Mirrie

Just had to share these! Eli and his big brother & sister- how gorgeous do they look!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







BILD0872.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 9









BILD0873.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 7









BILD0883.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Thumper

Mirror they are gorgeous! How cute????! Totally awesome :)


----------



## henny

Such gorgeous pictures Mirrie :)


----------



## veganmum2be

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/031-1.jpg

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/027-2.jpg

trying out our new wrap today :D

i was trying to do a 'reinforced ruck with tibetan tie' but it seems like my arms aren't long enough to get the material high on my back and then slide it down successfully. it was so hard!
so i did the double hammock (pictured) but that was still quite fiddly and took alot of wrestling with wriggly baby, and the wrap around my chest was slack and i couldn't work out how to tighten.

but suppose i'll figure it out with practice. 
as soon as it arrived i threw it on my front and put him in it rather sloppily and it was still so supportive, literaly couldnt feel the weight at all. AMAZING. was even better when i did it properly. wish i had got a woven sooner!

...however i totaly over estimated the size of wrap i needed, there is quite a bit of material left over. :lol:


----------



## Tulip

Looking good Bex! Now I have a 6 but with a DH I'm tying right in the tails - never thought as a size 10 I might need a 7 :wacko:

Here he is in a Ruck in That London yesterday, shortly before conking out :)
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%208%20months/28fbe21c.jpg


----------



## veganmum2be

thats weird! im a size 16, must be because frank is a small spec? :haha:


----------



## Tulip

And D is a mega-chunk... Yeah that figures :haha:


----------



## MummyinJune

x
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2338.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wtt :)

how adorable! ^^ Congrats!


----------



## Stiina

You'll be glad for the extra length when he gets bigger, and you can try other types of carries. :thumbsup: Your first DH looks great!! 

Here we are in a 4R
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/peppers_cowgirl/DSC00329.jpg

And just a reinforced ruck TT, out at the cows :)
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/peppers_cowgirl/DSC00294.jpg


----------



## aj11

This is AGES old, when Ari was 2 months old but i LOVE it. I still use the Moby for her!


----------



## Lliena

veganmum2be said:


> https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/031-1.jpg
> 
> https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/027-2.jpg
> 
> trying out our new wrap today :D
> 
> i was trying to do a 'reinforced ruck with tibetan tie' but it seems like my arms aren't long enough to get the material high on my back and then slide it down successfully. it was so hard!
> so i did the double hammock (pictured) but that was still quite fiddly and took alot of wrestling with wriggly baby, and the wrap around my chest was slack and i couldn't work out how to tighten.
> 
> but suppose i'll figure it out with practice.
> as soon as it arrived i threw it on my front and put him in it rather sloppily and it was still so supportive, literaly couldnt feel the weight at all. AMAZING. was even better when i did it properly. wish i had got a woven sooner!
> 
> ...however i totaly over estimated the size of wrap i needed, there is quite a bit of material left over. :lol:


Looking good :D A reinforced ruck is one of the hardest to do, you will get there though!

To tighten the DH when you bring the piece of wrap round your body then bck up over your shoulder pull it straight up in the air and the piece in your other hand pull out to the side, so your making an L shape. That should help to tighten it all over :D


----------



## Aaisrie

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Atticus/August%202011/hishers.jpg

His & Hers LOL Me wearing a Didy and DF wearing a babyhawk!


----------



## span

Here's Megan in our Rose & Rebellion - bought pre-loved off Veganmum2be. :flower:
Hope I've got it right - seems pretty simple and is very comfortable. Meg just goes straight to sleep. :sleep:

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j328/HannahB78/P1000811.jpg

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j328/HannahB78/P1000812.jpg

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j328/HannahB78/P1000816.jpg

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j328/HannahB78/P1000815.jpg


----------



## Tulip

You three look great in the R&R, Span! DH seems to be loving it :D


----------



## veganmum2be

thanks lilena. :)

and span, fab! Megan looks well cosy :D


----------



## purplepower

I have an R+R and I lurve it. 

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c29/purplepower/IMAG0311-1.jpg


----------



## pinklizzy

We've finally got the ergo sorted and no more screaming when we go out! She even fell asleep last night :cloud9:

https://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff73/pinklizzy_photo/290220_10150288534363679_515398678_7672509_7178571_o.jpg


----------



## Pixoletta

Can you carry a baby facing frontwards in a mei tai? I thought it might be uncomfy and bad for their spine or something? I have my custom mei tai on it's way, can't wait! Currently borrowing one from the surestart centre at present.


----------



## veganmum2be

no you cant face them out in a mei tai, you can put them on your back though so they can see better, or on your side/hip :)


----------



## aliss

Babywearing at Le Parc de la chute montmorency!


----------



## sma1588

im so excited i got my moby and cant wait to use it. only thing is i need to find something OH will wear because he wont use the moby


----------



## aliss

sma1588 said:


> im so excited i got my moby and cant wait to use it. only thing is i need to find something OH will wear because he wont use the moby

What do you think of my ergo in the pic above? 

Thats my OH wearing it, not me


----------



## sma1588

it looks nice but is it for newborns too? i like the moby because there legs dont have to be spread so far apart like on the mai tai so im trying to find something he can wear and that is comfy for LO to and the 2 just arnt comming togather very well. the ones he said he would wear the bottom part wear her legs would go through are so wide


----------



## aliss

sma1588 said:


> it looks nice but is it for newborns too? i like the moby because there legs dont have to be spread so far apart like on the mai tai so im trying to find something he can wear and that is comfy for LO to and the 2 just arnt comming togather very well. the ones he said he would wear the bottom part wear her legs would go through are so wide

Yes, it comes with an infant insert. I have been wearing him since newborn. You just put them in the froggy position until they are ready to go out (ie. 3-4 months). If he's not willing to wear a wrap then all SSC's (soft structure carrier, like with buckles) will be similar - froggy first, then legs out after 3 months+.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Get some ribbon and makes the seat of a mei tai narrower to suit the newborn :)


----------



## aliss

This is what a newborn looks like in an ergo (and the same positioning can be used for mei tai):

https://www.naturalnurseryblog.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/ergo-baby-carrier25.jpg


----------



## sma1588

ooooooh great ideas ladies, i didnt know u could keep them tucked in like that....hmmmm i will be looking at more now that i know u can do that........


----------



## JellyBeann

I can't wait to put a newborn in my ergo!! Only bought it when LO was gone a year!


----------



## aliss

It breaks my heart.. this is the same ergo!!!

My boy at 1 month & 14 months
 



Attached Files:







sling.jpg
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 27









39476_10150226898425317_542980316_13802359_5792156_n.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## JellyBeann

aliss said:


> It breaks my heart.. this is the same ergo!!!
> 
> My boy at 1 month & 14 months

 
Awww...how cute! I was just looking through my babywearing pictures, and there's one of the day I lost this baby!! :( I think I may delete it, but I'm going to leave it for a few days, see how I feel!


----------



## aliss

JellyBeann said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> It breaks my heart.. this is the same ergo!!!
> 
> My boy at 1 month & 14 months
> 
> 
> Awww...how cute! I was just looking through my babywearing pictures, and there's one of the day I lost this baby!! :( I think I may delete it, but I'm going to leave it for a few days, see how I feel!Click to expand...

Aww hun :hugs: Tuck it away in a lost file somewhere... it's so soon you don't want to regret that :(


----------



## JellyBeann

aliss said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> It breaks my heart.. this is the same ergo!!!
> 
> My boy at 1 month & 14 months
> 
> 
> Awww...how cute! I was just looking through my babywearing pictures, and there's one of the day I lost this baby!! :( I think I may delete it, but I'm going to leave it for a few days, see how I feel!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww hun :hugs: Tuck it away in a lost file somewhere... it's so soon you don't want to regret that :(Click to expand...

Yep, it's in my archive file on my hard drive!

I don't want to delete any pictures of LO, so in time I think I'll be okay!


----------



## henny

:hugs: to you, sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## winegums

My current favourite (Ocah wrap conversion).........

Front
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/226121_10150335063165751_512630750_9973515_6096240_n.jpg

Back
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/309863_10150345299855751_512630750_10084066_4080291_n.jpg



And this is OH sporting his lovely preschool sized rose and rebellion for our big boy

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/s720x720/282183_10150330100365751_512630750_9916500_7888116_n.jpg



Can you tell I'm in a grump with wraps at the moment? hehe


----------



## kmac625

Clara in our new mei tai style carrier. Our first time doing a back carry. With my DH's help I managed to do a lexi twist and a Tibetan tie. It was so comfy for both Clara and I. Now I just need more practice to be able to get her on my back on my own.
 



Attached Files:







New mei tai carrier (5).jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 12









New mei tai carrier (1).jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Tulip

Looking cute kmac!

Winegums that ocah is GORGEOUS! Looks so comfy!


----------



## modo

Can anyone please recommend me a messenger bag to use while baby wearing?


----------



## CMarie

First time babywearing and it actually WORKING! DS wasn't fussy for once :haha:
 



Attached Files:







100_1294.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Charliemarina

this is me and LO BW during housework, the wrap is a cotton jerset wrap, i just LOVE its pattern :)

pls excuse my fatness :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







BW.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 11









bw2.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## purplepower

A babywearing pic from our holiday in Matlock Bath this week.

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c29/purplepower/DSC_1008.jpg

and a shot of him out of the carrier too.

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c29/purplepower/DSC_1013.jpg


----------



## Elphaba

Oh my goodness - Archie is gorgeous!!


----------



## modo

Can anyone please recommend me a bag for use while baby wearing? I would use it as a nappy/diaper bag :flower:


----------



## Charliemarina

modo said:


> Can anyone please recommend me a bag for use while baby wearing? I would use it as a nappy/diaper bag :flower:

good question id like to know this too :) i soooo need one my pram changing bad is HUGE and not carry-able when babywearing :(


----------



## veganmum2be

i'd imagine any small messenger bag would work

i have seen people mention ju ju changing bags, they do one that is small with handles to carry and a strap for shoulder so you can pick and choose and they have compartments so you can find stuff by feeling.

also bags that the long strap ties together are good cos you can put it on over you then put sling on and should you want it off you just untie it and pull the straps out 

x


----------



## purplepower

Elphaba said:


> Oh my goodness - Archie is gorgeous!!

Aw thank-you.


----------



## henny

I haven't been getting on with my woven wrap so getting it converted :happydance: either into a fb or hb, I haven't decided it yet. Have booked a slot with opital :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

Exciting Henny! Which wrap is it?

Here is us at my friend's wedding on Saturday. 7pm and he'd been awake since 1:30. Would he sleep?!? Nope, too many people for him to watch!

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%209%20months/98cfde2a.jpg


----------



## purplepower

No pic Tulip.


----------



## winegums

I can see tulips pic. Lovely summery ringsling!!


----------



## purplepower

There is now!


----------



## purplepower

Tulip said:


> Exciting Henny! Which wrap is it?
> 
> Here is us at my friend's wedding on Saturday. 7pm and he'd been awake since 1:30. Would he sleep?!? Nope, too many people for him to watch!
> 
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%209%20months/98cfde2a.jpg

That sling is soo pretty.


----------



## Tulip

Thanks! It's a Freedom, I won it pre-loved on Feebay for 6 quid :D Best buy EVER... but it makes me hanker for a woven RS :blush:


----------



## Odd Socks

Toddlerwearing & pregnant (I was 23 1/2 weeks here).

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/321084_10150347402912238_508562237_9653628_2678669_n.jpg


----------



## henny

Tulip said:


> Exciting Henny! Which wrap is it?
> 
> Here is us at my friend's wedding on Saturday. 7pm and he'd been awake since 1:30. Would he sleep?!? Nope, too many people for him to watch!
> 
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%209%20months/98cfde2a.jpg

It's storch inka :)


----------



## CMarie

Can't really see me in this picture, by here's my little man taking a snooze in his wrap this morning :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







100_1299.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## princess_bump

Utterly gorgeous! LO's look so happy! every time i wore maddi she'd go to sleep when she was little :cloud9: can't wait for it again :D


----------



## purplepower

Tulip said:


> Thanks! It's a Freedom, I won it pre-loved on Feebay for 6 quid :D Best buy EVER... but it makes me hanker for a woven RS :blush:

Bargain.


----------



## purplepower

CMarie said:


> Can't really see me in this picture, by here's my little man taking a snooze in his wrap this morning :cloud9:

Gorgeous. t


----------



## Tulip

Oh CMarie he's so TEENY! :cloud9:

Here's D-man taking a snooze around the country park today. Noticeably holding on tight while sleeping though :haha:

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%209%20months/99ddbca8.jpg


----------



## JellyBeann

Tulip said:


> Oh CMarie he's so TEENY! :cloud9:
> 
> Here's D-man taking a snooze around the country park today. Noticeably holding on tight while sleeping though :haha:
> 
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%209%20months/99ddbca8.jpg

Daddies babywearing makes me so happy! I love seeing daddies babywearing!! :cloud9:


----------



## NuKe

I got my preloved Connecta Integra in the post today so took it straight out for a test drive... I LOVE IT. and more importantly... POPPY LOVES IT!! here comes the spam...

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/Picture242.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/Picture240.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/Picture243.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/Picture241.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/Picture244.jpg


----------



## NuKe

I'm looking at those pics and can't believe how big she's gotten :cry:


----------



## aliss

NuKe said:


> I'm looking at those pics and can't believe how big she's gotten :cry:

It's heartbreaking isn't it?? :cry:


----------



## NuKe

aliss said:


> NuKe said:
> 
> 
> I'm looking at those pics and can't believe how big she's gotten :cry:
> 
> It's heartbreaking isn't it?? :cry:Click to expand...

its the legs that get me! look at the length of her legs! :cry: i remember the first time i put her in a wrap and she was all folded up like a wee frog and was soo tiny :cry:


----------



## purplepower

Tulip said:


> Oh CMarie he's so TEENY! :cloud9:
> 
> Here's D-man taking a snooze around the country park today. Noticeably holding on tight while sleeping though :haha:
> 
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%209%20months/99ddbca8.jpg


Tulip what carrier is that?


----------



## Tulip

It's an ergo performance :) It's fab.


----------



## jen1604

Tulip I love the colour of that carrier!

And Nuke gorgeous pictures xx


----------



## purplepower

Tulip said:


> It's an ergo performance :) It's fab.

I like the look of it.


----------



## lozzy21

Here is some of us today

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_0289.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_0290.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_0291.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_0292.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_0293.jpg


----------



## Thumper

That third picture is brilliant! I wouldn't mess with her ;)


----------



## Thumper

Tulip we have the same Ergo :) I bought it for OH (a total excuse :rofl:) and he loves it too.


----------



## lozzy21

Thumper said:


> That third picture is brilliant! I wouldn't mess with her ;)

That's her I'm cute so laugh at me face


----------



## purplepower

The 3rd pic is fab!!


----------



## Lilly12

Freehand mei tai, we both love it!
it's soo comfy.
 



Attached Files:







315493_2419893700936_1359235271_2946696_1554738_n.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 28


----------



## freckleonear

Gorgeous pics Lozzy, love her "I'm so cute laugh at me" face! :lol:

My first very messy attempt at two in one wrap! I usually use two carriers when tandeming for convenience.
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC04263.jpg


----------



## henny

Love the pics Lozzy :D

Freakleonear- that looks fab :) i can't even attempt to back carry one let alone wrap two :)


----------



## cissyhope

>

 I have loved my Kari-me sling but am very interested in the ergos as i find my sling isn't so good on long walks :shrug:


----------



## louandivy

Love the colour of your sling Cissy! Your LO is so cute. Highly recommend the ergo, Ivy is a huuuge baby and I can still walk around with her on my back for ages. We went to a festival last weekend and it rained for almost four days straight so the Ergo was our lifesaver...she was literally on my back for hours and hours on end!


----------



## cissyhope

Thanks lou :flower: ooh festival! haven't been to one since Lo was born! itching to go! Which one did you go to? Also where did you puchase your ergo from? x


----------



## louandivy

Shambala! It was amazing, so kid friendly. I got mine from a baby shop down the road, they have their own website and online shop too:

https://www.borndirect.com/P5/ERGObaby/ERGO_Baby_Carrier_with_FREE_teething_pads


----------



## lozzy21

Yey i finaly managed a ruck! Pics will be up when i find the lead for my phone


----------



## freckleonear

This is what I had to carry around whilst doing housework this morning. One toddler and two fluffy moose. :rofl:

https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC04273.jpg
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC04275.jpg


----------



## louandivy

Freckle that wrap is gorgeous!

My sister got a photo of lazy parenting at its finest in canada...watching t.v with Ivy stuck in the carrier :rofl:

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/307011_10150279262417104_515207103_7872734_1075726_n.jpg


----------



## lozzy21

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_0355.jpg

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_0357-1.jpg

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_0358.jpg

That was on the way to get her weighed, she was shattered but not giving in.

Freckle i had to put Niamh on my back in the connecta when i was cooking tea, she was trying to get everything shes not supposed to. OH came in and asked why she was on my back, i know where she is if shes attached to me lol


----------



## freckleonear

louandivy said:


> Freckle that wrap is gorgeous!

Thanks. I love it but it's up for sale because my long term ISO has come up. :cry: I'm secretly hoping it won't sell.



lozzy21 said:


> Freckle i had to put Niamh on my back in the connecta when i was cooking tea, she was trying to get everything shes not supposed to. OH came in and asked why she was on my back, i know where she is if shes attached to me lol

:haha: Lovely pics!


----------



## DarlingMe

Lozzy, Niamh always looks so serious! Love all her pics!


----------



## purplepower

A couple of us from a festival this weekend.


https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c29/purplepower/DSC_0120.jpg
https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c29/purplepower/DSC_0466.jpg


----------



## lozzy21

DarlingMe said:


> Lozzy, Niamh always looks so serious! Love all her pics!

Thank you, the funny thing is shes not a serious baby at all, shes allways smiling i just miss it when im taking a picture :dohh:


----------



## Lliena

I sold my wraps the other month as I was in love with my huckepack, but I have really missed wrapping and the snuggliness you get from it. So I bought a girasol no 25 from FSOT on natural mamas the other day and it just arrived. I will be practising again when Avalon wakes up :D


----------



## Thumper

I wore my Storch out today for the first time properly :D We received a lot of admiring looks and comments :) Had to take it to the Slingmeet first this morning to learn how to use it properly though :haha: I can now do a back ruck carry (for when I'm doing stuff at home) and FCC for out and about :) He loves it - Whoop! Photos to follow soon


----------



## freckleonear

My petite toddler Wompat finally arrived this morning and I'm thrilled with it! The kiddies have been fighting over who gets to go up next and refusing to get down! :lol:

https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC04305.jpghttps://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC04321.jpg


----------



## aliss

Wow that one looks awesome!! Love the hood :)

It's funny how they ask for it, mine does too (well he puts his arms up). It's too bad that most people think of babywearing as 0-4 months and don't realize how much more fun it can be with a toddler!!!


----------



## purplepower

Oooo that's lovely.


----------



## Tulip

Nice pixie hood :D

I may have just accidentally on purpose bought a wrap in waffle fabric from a WAHM selling off her stock. Justifying it by calling it potential stock for the NW Kent sling library...


----------



## JellyBeann

Tulip said:


> Nice pixie hood :D
> 
> I may have just accidentally on purpose bought a wrap in waffle fabric from a WAHM selling off her stock. Justifying it by calling it potential stock for the NW Kent sling library...

 
jealous!


----------



## henny

I'm so jealous of you ladies that can wrap a baby on your back :sulk: :rofl:


----------



## JellyBeann

henny said:


> I'm so jealous of you ladies that can wrap a baby on your back :sulk: :rofl:

youtube vids and practice, that's how I learned!


----------



## veganmum2be

yeah took me ages to master back carry, and hes super wriggly so at times its almost impossible, we did have it down to an art for weeks, however past few times i've wrapped him its just not right, i'll upload some pictures if someone doesn't mind having a look, he just doesn't sit right, i'm doing the knee to knee of wrap, just a ruck, go over the legs cross and under wrap around me once then tie at front, and his legs aren't right they stick out funny and are barely in the wrap, the other day i think his legs slipped out so he wasn't supported by the cross over. that doesnt even seem to make sense to myself so theres no hope for anyone else understanding. but il upload some pics if someone can help!! 

freckle that is gorgeous :D
x


----------



## lozzy21

Bex try tucking the bottom of the wrap in the waist band of his trousers, thats the only way i can get Niamh's bum to stay in.


----------



## veganmum2be

its not that, his bum stays in its his legs that are the problem, when his legs slipped out before his bum was still in the 'seat' of the wrap. i'll put a pic on tomorrow to show what i mean :lol:

x


----------



## lozzy21

I know what you mean, he the wrap comes up leaving the fabric only round his bum and comes put from under his legs, I had the dame problem till some one on here suggested tucking it in her waist band and it works.


----------



## freckleonear

veganmum2be said:


> its not that, his bum stays in its his legs that are the problem, when his legs slipped out before his bum was still in the 'seat' of the wrap. i'll put a pic on tomorrow to show what i mean :lol:
> 
> x

When you do the passes over and under the legs, make sure you lift his legs over the wrap rather than taking the wrap underneath them. That way it helps to keep the tension in the wrap. Also make sure the bunched pass is sitting right at his knee-pit rather than further up his leg. Not sure if any of that will help or not. :)


----------



## lepaskilf

Hey Freckle..... Lovely Wompat wrap! I've googled it but can't seem to find anywhere to buy it!! How did you get yours?


----------



## lovealittle1

At the park with Mummy and asleep with Daddy :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0265.jpg
File size: 65 KB
Views: 32









IMG_0303.jpg
File size: 57.7 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Lliena

lepaskilf said:


> Hey Freckle..... Lovely Wompat wrap! I've googled it but can't seem to find anywhere to buy it!! How did you get yours?

It's not a wrap its a buckle carrier and you can get them here:

https://www.naturalconnection.co.uk/wompat-p-224.html

:flower:


----------



## binxyboo

we went to The Romsey Show yesterday.
I refused to push a pram round a wet field like so many others were doing (you could see the strain in their faces!!)
A lot of people stopped me to say how comfortable we both looked, and what a great idea it was to have him in a carrier while trying to walk on muddy ground and look at stalls in crowded tents!
So, here is Daniel asleep in the Rose and Rebellion and in his mac when the rain came.
 



Attached Files:







P1060069.jpg
File size: 61 KB
Views: 36









P1060071.jpg
File size: 64.3 KB
Views: 32









P1060090.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 33









P1060091.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Lliena

Love the toy idea! Very clever :D


----------



## binxyboo

Lliena said:


> Love the toy idea! Very clever :D

Thanks. 
Its a little taggy monster with his name embroidered on the back and its own little beaded clip. Its light enough to clip to the carrier and gives him enough bits to fiddle with. The pink thing is a mirror on a cord with a clip that came with my Pink Lining changing bag. Its ideal to see what he is up to if I am on my own. He also likes to look in it himself (Vain little thing)


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Sooo my neck/shoulder is finally better and I can wear Lucas again!! It's been over a month, thought I'd celebrate with a picture :haha:
Lucas was trying to get some sleep haha
 



Attached Files:







IMGP1341.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Thumper

That's great news Kate :)
I've had a bad back after an accident I had so my babywearing has been limited too. I have an X ray on my pelvis/lumbar spine next week so hopefully on the road to recovery.


----------



## veganmum2be

i thought i'd pop back and say i sorted the issue, i simply wasnt pulling the wrap tight enough in the middle, i was pulling the top and bottom but not the middle enough so he was sinking down too much meaning his legs were too high up and could slip out. 

:D


----------



## Jibber Jabber

OOOoooo let me try and add a pic of me and Moo, it's not a great one but it's us in my new Ergo :) 

https://img200.imageshack.us/img200/2963/619n.jpg

This is me and Moo when he was a teeny in a Close wrap :cloud9:

https://img18.imageshack.us/img18/6925/118xfi.jpg

https://img827.imageshack.us/img827/645/115ul.jpg


----------



## lozzy21

Glad you got it sorted Bex, feels great when you figure some thing out.


----------



## Thumper

Our first try at a back carry :)
Buggered my back up since but have also got the FCC down now. Loving my woven :cloud9:
Billy looks less than impressed but he loved it back there. A less than flattering angle for me too....;)
 



Attached Files:







P8171414.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## henny

Looking fab Thumper :)


----------



## veganmum2be

looks fab thumper!

i'm still loving my woven too

some recent piccys

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/084-1.jpg

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/015-5.jpg

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/021-5.jpg

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/028-1.jpg
the last pic i was in the process of un tying it but i wanted a pic cos he stayed on my back whilst i helped build a shed in the rain and he was well happy :D


----------



## Thumper

I LOVE the colour! Turquoisey things are my favourite. What is it? I clearly need another!


----------



## veganmum2be

its a hoppediz antigua :D


----------



## sma1588

i think i need to watch some videos on hw u all get the LOs on and off your backs because im just not getting it. it looks like it would be hard


----------



## veganmum2be

its fiddly at first but the more you do it the more you get the hang of it, if you youtube woven back carry there are loads of videos of how to wrap and how to get baby on and off your back, theres a few different ways, i randomly decided recently to take a video of myself getting LO off my back cos my family go 'eek' when i do it, but they just dont understand the whole baby wearing thing, so i wanted to see how it looked lol..



https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/th_008-7.jpg


----------



## JellyBeann

You do it a lot more calmly than me! haha...I undo him, grab him under the arms, and just swing him to the floor lmao! My nan actually gasped when I did it in front of her :rofl:


----------



## veganmum2be

:haha: getting him on my back is the most scary thing i think, cos hes soooo wriggly, i kind of just have to hope for the best with him :blush: :lol:

he fell off once, he just flailed epicly and launched himself, luckily he was entwined in wrap as he fell so it was just like a super fast swining hammock before i lowered him to the floor hahaha, glad no one saw that one. :lol:


----------



## Tulip

Bexx, same here - getting him down is fine, it's pinning him to my back in order to secure the wrap that's the hard bit :haha:

Thumper, you've got LO so high, I'm jealous. I really struggle to get D high enough to look over my shoulder. If I ever manage it I'll be so happy because he might stop leaning so much!


----------



## JellyBeann

Does anyone else find that when LO leans over to look when on your back, you nearly fall on your bum? I do! LO will lean over to look at a puddle or something, and I'll almost fall in it!


----------



## sma1588

im still learning with the moby wrap just to get the wrap right before LO is here but i will be checking into the woven ones for the back carry later on when shes a little bigger for when we go out camping or theme parks when OH is with me so he can help too


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Anyone else let other wear their LOs? I don't think there are many people I know that haven't worn Lucas at some time or another :haha:
My sister is trying to lose weight for her holiday next month so for an extra boost she wore Lucas on her back while she exercised tonight - he's always trying to 'help her out' on the cross trainer so he absolutely loved it!!

Second pic was taken about 10 minutes after the first :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMGP1371.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 23









IMGP1372.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## mrs_park

Hi ladies, this is my first time posting. Trying out our new ring sling! LO loves it!

He has also recently discovered how fun it is to blow raspberries on me, as seen in the first photo :haha: 

Excuse my makeup-less face :shy:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1548.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 11









IMG_1551.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 10









IMG_1552.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sma1588

awwww i love these pics there all so cute


----------



## Surreal

Awww, adorable, Mrs_Park! :D


----------



## Tulip

Bought a wrap made by a WAHM to put into the new sling library but the tails are so acute it makes them really long and the body of the wrap really short - I can just about ruck in it, so no good for the beginners that are our target audience.

Instead I turned it into an RS for myself :D My stitching is a disgrace - I never knew it was possible to be quite this incompetent with a sewing machine :rofl:

It works though! The shoulder isn't great as it didn't occur to me to sew in an arc :blush:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%209%20months/642a9f42.jpg


----------



## freckleonear

Very clever Tulip!

Here's us in town today. I finally got my hands on pink/purple butterflies so this was our first time trying it out.
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC04385-1.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Ooh pretty! And with sleepydust too!


----------



## tesoro

aww, beautiful pics ladies, I love seeing babies being worn!

This is my wee babe, she was around 9mths if memory serves me right, now going on 2.5yrs, in a Beco butterfly with her Babbo (Dad).. I usually wear her in a Storchenweige wrap but can't find any pics of us!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1553.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## StarlitHome

Babywearing my little Molly in our purple organic Moby Wrap! 
https://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lr8kzb2Aqj1qfqidwo4_250.jpg https://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lr8kzb2Aqj1qfqidwo1_250.jpg
I love the Moby so much, can't wait to get her daddy wearing it too!


----------



## sma1588

little molly is to cute all tucked in. i just happend to think about it and thought of another reason i will like wearing my little girl in the moby....people wont be able t walk up and help them self to looking in the carseat or touching her!!!!


----------



## Rmar

Sorry if this is pic heavy but I love my babywearing photos. I took a few of them to show some people so they are posed. I hope these photos aren't too big.
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/Babywearing/7c768f61.jpg
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/Babywearing/00486ee6.jpg
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/Babywearing/c7a86d0f.jpg
(^my first try so a little too low)
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/Babywearing/2f57cad5.jpg
(^another first try)

Planning on buying a fish wrap, soon. So excited.


----------



## Thumper

Oh wow I love the look of that hip carry, what's it called? 
Loads of great photos ladies :) especially the squidgies. Too cute!


----------



## veganmum2be

i too love that hip carry, never seen one like it, that looks fab!


----------



## purplepower

I like the hip carry too.


----------



## purplepower

mrs_park said:


> Hi ladies, this is my first time posting. Trying out our new ring sling! LO loves it!
> 
> He has also recently discovered how fun it is to blow raspberries on me, as seen in the first photo :haha:
> 
> Excuse my makeup-less face :shy:


Awww lovely.


----------



## Rmar

The hip carry was my first attempt at Poppins carry. I can't post links because I am on my phone but it comes up on Google. There is a nice looking one with a didymos Lisa. I love the way it looks with stripes.


----------



## LockandKey

here's me and Nora, she loves the kangaroo carry

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMG_0092.jpg


----------



## Skylark

I wish I had seen a thread like this beforehand! It would have helped with my selection! So many beautiful carriers out there....


----------



## LockandKey

Skylark said:


> I wish I had seen a thread like this beforehand! It would have helped with my selection! So many beautiful carriers out there....

same here, I definitely feel like I didn't do my research as well as I would have liked before DD was born, but at the same time, better learning late than never. The Mei Tai's (spelling?) look lovely, I will be buying one of these for LO #2, whenever he or she comes


----------



## Babushka99

My first ergo pic, Does it look ok? This is also my first pic on bnb I'm feeling brave tonight :)
 



Attached Files:







Picture 15.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 59


----------



## DarlingMe

I have never used an ergo so I could be wrong but looks like she go a bit higher. I am not sure you could kiss the top of her head easily from the looks of the pic. She looks comfy though!


----------



## cissyhope

Babushka99 said:


> My first ergo pic, Does it look ok? This is also my first pic on bnb I'm feeling brave tonight :)

 Looking good! :flower: will try and post one of me in mine,the next few days. Have you got your ergo on under your coat? just looks like the straps are over your coat? i ask because im finding it tricky with working out what to wear with mine...


----------



## LisaMariee

loving her new nati ferns


----------



## JellyBeann

Babushka99 said:


> My first ergo pic, Does it look ok? This is also my first pic on bnb I'm feeling brave tonight :)

I'd put her a bit higher, so you can kiss her forehead without effort!


----------



## Babushka99

cissyhope said:


> Babushka99 said:
> 
> 
> My first ergo pic, Does it look ok? This is also my first pic on bnb I'm feeling brave tonight :)
> 
> Looking good! :flower: will try and post one of me in mine,the next few days. Have you got your ergo on under your coat? just looks like the straps are over your coat? i ask because im finding it tricky with working out what to wear with mine...Click to expand...


Thanks, I just have my coat open and straps on top then if there is a cold breeze I put my coat round lo too :)


----------



## lizi

long time lurker 1st time poster lol :thumbup:

here is Lola in babasling 8 weeks lush
 



Attached Files:







club holiday 008.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 18









club holiday 011.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Babushka99

Niceee, I love the colour xx


----------



## 21p1eco

oh i love the pictures lizi. is it comfortable to wear that sling? i havn't tried one with only 1 'strap' before.


----------



## Cangaroo

Here's some pictures of me babywearing. The first one is me wearing Isabella in an SSC I was given when she was 3 weeks old. I then realised how much I loved babywearing, and discovered Victoria Sling Lady! The black sling is one we made in an emergency when I managed to go away without my cream one. It works very well, though! The rather windswept picture was taken on the top of a peak in the Peak District.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0145.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 11









IMAG0182.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 12









IMAG0361.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 12









IMAG0500.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 8


----------



## 21p1eco

oh what lovely pictures cangaroo! beautiful shots!

I have got a baby bjorn carrier, which i used with my nephew and jamie and plan to use with Baby Girl. I also have a close parent wrap that i need to learn how to use before she arrives. I also have 2 baby hawks, one oh snap and one mei tai.......


----------



## lizi

I found the Babasling really really good especially when she was little but we've outgrown it a bit. I'm now obseesed with her Close because it is soo easy to use and put on when I'm out and about. here's a couple of pics - how cute is the one with her dady :cloud9:#
#
 



Attached Files:







1 453.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 15









1 470.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 15









IMG_0072.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## 21p1eco

lovely pics lizi. thats the one we have, any tips or advice on how to use it? i need to find some instructions and practice soon.


----------



## JellyBeann

I tried to wear Ollie after a while of not wearing him, and OMG you should have seen me! Usually I can whip him on my back in a matter of seconds. but for some reason I really couldn't do it :rofl: ladies...you'd have been creased, I couldn't get the ergo up over his bum, when I finally managed it I couldn't reach the straps, so I had to undo the straps, and do them up from completely undone when he was on my back :rofl: it was hilarious!


----------



## fifi-folle

A newbie at this but love wearing my son. Get so many positive comments when out and about. Need to perfect my tieing though 
https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6175/6175001949_9404431ed0.jpg
and this one just cause it's cute
https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6167/6175528570_76b579f962.jpg
Calin Bleu woven my friend gave me.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Ooh that wrap is such a gorgeous colour! Love the co-ordinating dummy clip :winkwink:


----------



## fifi-folle

It actually also matches my pram and buggy! Not that they're used at the same time obviously. 
(Never planned to use a dummy but it helps his reflux no end)


----------



## Tulip

I was going to say the same as Kate - lovely colour!

Today I tried an MT for the first time - it's stock for our sling library and is an Opitai. So comfy and I was really pleased to get him nice and high so he could see over my shoulder. I really struggle to wrap him high enough. Definite potential here for selling my didy and buying a MT (while requesting an Opitai custom for Xmas!)

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%209%20months/3bd711f3.jpg


----------



## bumpy_j

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/306463_10150833455535203_714230202_20754544_392633622_n.jpg
my new R&R carrier!


----------



## louandivy

oh my god...that carrier is awesome bumpy! Where is it from? My Ergo looks so plain and boring now!


----------



## StarlitHome

Wore Molly in my Moby all over town yesterday, at the doctors and then on a long walk and at the library. Tons of compliments and got asked a few times "where I'd got such a nice carrier!"


----------



## bumpy_j

louandivy said:


> oh my god...that carrier is awesome bumpy! Where is it from? My Ergo looks so plain and boring now!

https://www.roseandrebellion.com/in...&category_id=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=6 

I love it so much, it arrived today. My OHs brother got drunk a few nights ago and said he'd buy me anything I wanted off the internet to make up for buying me a 3.00 bottle of wine for christmas (when I was pregnant)


----------



## Babushka99

bumpy_j I love that carrier and u are a yummy mummy wowza


----------



## bumpy_j

Babushka99 said:


> bumpy_j I love that carrier and u are a yummy mummy wowza

Awh:blush: thanks!


----------



## mrs_park

fifi-folle said:


> A newbie at this but love wearing my son. Get so many positive comments when out and about. Need to perfect my tieing though
> https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6175/6175001949_9404431ed0.jpg
> and this one just cause it's cute
> https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6167/6175528570_76b579f962.jpg
> Calin Bleu woven my friend gave me.

Awwww so sweet! :cloud9:


----------



## JellyBeann

We haven't wrapped in a while, but I fancied seeing if I could stiull do it...and here we are! (pic quality is shite as it was dark and I live in the middle of nowhere with no light at night lol!)


----------



## lizi

bumpy_j that is indeed gorgeous!! how lovely x


----------



## shortie1990

These are my first attempts, wanted to try and get used to putting it on, even though the bump was a little bit in the way, so apart from it being tied tighter/properly there when bump is born, how does it look?
https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd457/shortie1990/bump%20pictures/7d8f69c0.jpg

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd457/shortie1990/bump%20pictures/30faac0f.jpg

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd457/shortie1990/bump%20pictures/fbf6625b.jpg

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd457/shortie1990/bump%20pictures/9d748473.jpg


----------



## cherryglitter

clean your mirror woman :haha:
i love it!
riley looks sooo cute in it bless him. 
im surprised you got him over your bump lol!


----------



## shortie1990

cherryglitter said:


> clean your mirror woman :haha:
> i love it!
> riley looks sooo cute in it bless him.
> im surprised you got him over your bump lol!

:haha: this mirror is just lyin around in the front room, and Riey likes to snog him self!

*goes off and cleans his snog marks off* :haha:

and he loved it, it was really cute, he cried when i took him out, obviously i couldnt keep him in there too long sat on his sister! :haha:


----------



## jocie

so i found these and i just couldnt resist sharing. :) (you all look lovely wearing your babies btw) 

Jonah in the moby at about 1 1/2 months

https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy175/jociespics/meandj299.jpg

jonah in the new native organic sling at a few weeks old

https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy175/jociespics/meandj236.jpg

and finally, Jonah in the sling being grabby before a feed. :haha: 

https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy175/jociespics/meandj306.jpg


----------



## Lilly12

Our new (previously loved) Hapai baby full buckle carrier
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1862.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MissCourtneyP

jocie said:


> so i found these and i just couldnt resist sharing. :) (you all look lovely wearing your babies btw)
> 
> Jonah in the moby at about 1 1/2 months
> 
> https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy175/jociespics/meandj299.jpg
> 
> jonah in the new native organic sling at a few weeks old
> 
> https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy175/jociespics/meandj236.jpg
> 
> and finally, Jonah in the sling being grabby before a feed. :haha:
> 
> https://i789.photobucket.com/albums/yy175/jociespics/meandj306.jpg

Which do you like better? I have a moby and a sling...never used the sling with my daughter though...


----------



## MissCourtneyP

lizi said:


> I found the Babasling really really good especially when she was little but we've outgrown it a bit. I'm now obseesed with her Close because it is soo easy to use and put on when I'm out and about. here's a couple of pics - how cute is the one with her dady :cloud9:#
> #

Can you do a cradle hold in this carrier?


----------



## jocie

[/QUOTE]

Which do you like better? I have a moby and a sling...never used the sling with my daughter though...[/QUOTE]

I actually like the moby from birth on up, but i only prefer the sling when they are 6 months or less because they can tuck right down into the pocket. it they are bigger than that i feel like i have to use a hand to keep them from falling. 
i now have an Ergo too , and i LOVE it! :)


----------



## Maid Marian

---


----------



## fluffpuffin

Rose W - your moby pics are so adorable :cloud9:

Right, here's our new carrier, the boba 2g in 'tweet' design (I did a review of it in the review thread if anyone's interested).

Isla promptly fell asleep in it :cloud9:

https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu237/fluffypuffin82/017-5.jpg


----------



## sma1588

im so excited i get to start wearing my little girl but i have to practice with the wrap before we actually go out. i think i might try 2morrow when we go to the store


----------



## lizi

sma1588 said:


> im so excited i get to start wearing my little girl but i have to practice with the wrap before we actually go out. i think i might try 2morrow when we go to the store

oh bless - we have to see a picture that wil be cute :flower:


----------



## shortie1990

I can't wait for baby to be born, I keep trying Riley in it, but he's a little big to wear with the bump! I posted my first picture a page or so ago, can't wait to get one with baby in it :D


----------



## sma1588

well so far we have only been to the store in the rain and the doctor app in the rain so it was easier to cover the car seat and have OH carry it. im dying to try it out though


----------



## lizi

My new Ergo - I love it sooo much. can't put her in by myself yet but i walked 3 miles after this picture it was brilliant :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







336298_674775264810_200900667_36309079_185218005_o.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## JLFKJS

First time babywearing with a Balboa Baby sling. I think LO was a little low? Not too sure but we were comfy



Waiting on a infantino sash wrap and tie carrier in the mail! Excited to try it out


----------



## StarlitHome

https://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lssbe0nNeK1qfqidwo4_250.jpg 
https://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lssbmk1eiD1qfqidwo1_500.jpg ​Molly, TeacherMan (as a thieving billionaire), and me at Occupy Honolulu this afternoon, where of course I wore her!!


----------



## lepaskilf

This is LO in his ergo, out for walkies


----------



## Sazaroo

Heres a few pics of me with my DD in the babyhawk, one happy baby! x
(the close ups are in the BH too)

https://i661.photobucket.com/albums/uu338/sarahrichard/IMG_8962.jpghttps://i661.photobucket.com/albums/uu338/sarahrichard/IMG_8942.jpghttps://i661.photobucket.com/albums/uu338/sarahrichard/IMG_8940.jpghttps://i661.photobucket.com/albums/uu338/sarahrichard/IMG_8919.jpg


----------



## lizi

gorgeous pics ladies x


----------



## Tulip

Looking fab ladies!

Sazaroo are you able to get LO any higher so that she's close enough for you to kiss her head? Might feel a little more comfy :flower:


----------



## Tulip

Btw you are both bloody gorgeous! Envy! x


----------



## Sazaroo

Tulip said:


> Looking fab ladies!
> 
> Sazaroo are you able to get LO any higher so that she's close enough for you to kiss her head? Might feel a little more comfy :flower:

Hello! Thank you, I do find my shoulders start to hurt after a while, maybe having her a little higher would help? Ill try it! :flower:
(The reason I like it where it is is so I can breastfeed on long walks without having to take her out) 
xx


----------



## veganmum2be

gorgeous pics, i agree higher should be comfier, you can loosen the straps so she drops down a bit to breastfeed i think, i could never manage to bf in a sling at all though.


----------



## sma1588

i tried the moby today and my little kaydence was not going for it. she just cried when she was in for about a min then i took her back out. we were going for a walk and i though it would be nice to have her in that. who know i probly did it wrong though, there are so many holds i need to recheck the differnt ways and try them with her. her head was not wher u can put it under the shoulder part and her butt was in the x with her legs out and the part u pull over was kinda loose....so i need a little more practice and maybe she will like it


----------



## Tulip

Not all will love it straightaway SMA, and most of them demand you start walking as soon as you've wrapped them! Try it a little tighter and see if that helps x


----------



## lozzy21

Sma have you tried it with her legs up in the froggie position? You need to tie it so it's tight against your body and stretch it out to put her in.


----------



## veganmum2be

i found my LO would cry a little at first until i got moving a bit then he'd settle and be fine. practice makes perfect, just try around the house a bit before going out :)


----------



## veganmum2be

dinosaur baby wearing :haha:
:blush: long story. but i needed to share because i was quite impressed at my drawing skills haha.
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 14









015.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 14









003.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 16









018.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 13









036.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sma1588

i had the bottom part tight then when i did the cross over parts those were very tight it was just the bottom that was loose and i couldnt get it tight after it was on. the froggy position would probly be best for her i just need to look it up again as well as how to get her head more to the side


----------



## Tulip

Oh Bex, awesome art skills! :cloud9:


----------



## modo

Baba me has discounted ergos:
https://www.babame.com/s.nl?sc=5&category=44351&fromsla=T&whence=


----------



## JellyBeann

modo said:


> Baba me has discounted ergos:
> https://www.babame.com/s.nl?sc=5&category=44351&fromsla=T&whence=


SSSHHHH...Don't tell me these things, I'd have two in every colour/design if I could get away with it!


----------



## Thumper

Loving the dinosaur! hehe.
I want a Galaxy Ergo now... But I'm going to try a Mai Tai tomorrow at the Slingmeet ;)


----------



## fifi-folle

modo said:


> Baba me has discounted ergos:
> https://www.babame.com/s.nl?sc=5&category=44351&fromsla=T&whence=

didn't order an ergo but got 2 BGs and 2 pairs of baby legs!!!


----------



## emyandpotato

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1.png
File size: 201.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Maid Marian

---


----------



## hot tea

Look what came in the maaaaail toooodaaaaay!!!! Can't wait to post a pic of LO in it, once he is born!

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/8bd9be84.jpg


----------



## Rmar

Oh my. So pretty. I'm buying one of those next. Can't wait to see a picture of your new one in it. Not long!


----------



## lesley1978

I've just worn Georgie Porgie for the first time in a VSL stretchy that got delivered this morning. Does it look ok? I must say though my back felt a bit achey and I only walked to the shops - maybe I just need a bit of practice.

https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb289/stewartlesley/George/Picture025.jpg

https://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb289/stewartlesley/George/Picture.jpg

x


----------



## JellyBeann

Looks fine to me hun! Maybe you do just need a bit of practice! (Love the zebra print case btw!)


----------



## sma1588

i put kaydence in her moby finally...and went for a walk but she had slid down pretty fast and gt uncomfy on the way back from our short walk. i have to work on tighting it eventhough it was pretty tight to start with. i also need to figure out how to get it to where she can have the stap thing over her head cuz i couldnt get it last time.....i think she might like the cradle how better than the newborn hug hold


----------



## purplepower

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c29/purplepower/IMAG0374.jpg

My first hip carry that I did last week.


----------



## Maid Marian

000


----------



## fifi-folle

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6222/6291395380_0f1143b93c.jpg
New to me Didymos Red Waves 6, excuse the awfulness of me in pic but LO was happy!


----------



## sma1588

i ended up getting a cheap carrier that there legs hang down and it just x's in the back, kaydence cried at first when i put her in but she fell right asleep for our whole walk just fussing a tiny bit because she is a baby that doesnt wanna be held all the time so im getting her used to it. i dont think she likes the newborn hug hold with the moby because she cant move her legs so i think im going to try the other hold again with the legs out on the moby and pull it really really tight


----------



## Lilly12

Happy baby in her Hapai baby carrier:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0019.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sma1588

^ shes so cute


----------



## lepaskilf

It's a shame this thread isn't a sticky! It took me a while to find it today!


----------



## StarlitHome

https://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lu0cvz7ijV1qfqidwo4_250.jpg

In the Ergo on Halloween! My cute lil pumpkin.


----------



## Vici

Just reminising looking at some old photos and came across this.....i love it so much :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF9985.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 33


----------



## sma1588

how long did it take t get LOs used to the wraps and stuff like to where they didnt cry when you put them in? also with the moby would it help to start the verybottom part off a little higher than belly button hight to keep her higher as it streatches out?


sorry for all these questions i post here but i really want to be able to wear her in the moby


----------



## Maid Marian

sma1588 said:


> how long did it take t get LOs used to the wraps and stuff like to where they didnt cry when you put them in? also with the moby would it help to start the verybottom part off a little higher than belly button hight to keep her higher as it streatches out?
> 
> 
> sorry for all these questions i post here but i really want to be able to wear her in the moby

When you first put her in, if shes upset go for a walk and go outside - it really helps to calm them down and get them used to it :thumbup:


----------



## StarlitHome

sma1588 said:


> how long did it take t get LOs used to the wraps and stuff like to where they didnt cry when you put them in? also with the moby would it help to start the verybottom part off a little higher than belly button hight to keep her higher as it streatches out?
> 
> 
> sorry for all these questions i post here but i really want to be able to wear her in the moby

Honestly, some days BooBoo just _doesn't_ want to be worn. She'll cry in either carrier (we have the Moby and the ergo). Those are the days where I just carry her normally (we don't own a stroller [no room in our apartment to keep it] and our carseat is the stay-in-the-car type). 

I've never really had a problem with my Moby stretching? I keep it pretty tight around me and it just stays :shrug:


----------



## sma1588

she does calm dwn after her first few minutes of screaming like some1 is hurting her but after walking for a little bit she ends up pretty low and i think she gets tired of being all squished up. i think im going to try putting the mby on with it alot higher up to start with then when it goes down it will be right and not hurt my back either


----------



## JellyBeann

DH wearing LO


----------



## fifi-folle

sma1588 said:


> she does calm dwn after her first few minutes of screaming like some1 is hurting her but after walking for a little bit she ends up pretty low and i think she gets tired of being all squished up. i think im going to try putting the mby on with it alot higher up to start with then when it goes down it will be right and not hurt my back either

Is there a sling meet near you? You could try a woven wrap instead. (I have no experience of stretchy wrap sorry)


----------



## sma1588

no 1 really does the sling thing around me thats y i have to ask all my questions here cuz i have no 1 else to talk to


----------



## StarlitHome

sma1588 said:


> no 1 really does the sling thing around me thats y i have to ask all my questions here cuz i have no 1 else to talk to

I really have not had a problem with my Moby stretching... And I've worn it a lot! Are you starting off with it nice and tight? I fold mine in half length-wise, and when I put it on I start with the tag at my waist, a little above my bellybutton. Then once MollyBoo is in I bring that section up to her shoulders like the instruction booklet says. :shrug: 
I've worn my Moby a lot, walking all over the city... never had a stretching problem. Have you washed it? It does shrink a little in washing. 
You could also try a different carrier? Maybe a soft structured carrier like a Mei Tai (I don't have one but many ladies on BnB do) or an Ergo (I _love_ my Ergo, I bought it used for $50!)?


----------



## sma1588

i thought i put it on right and tight cuz it was hard to get her in but i guess that wasnt tight enough or high enough to start with. i had the tag like right at my bellybutton i will try it up higher maybe 2morrow or this comming weekend while were out. i will also try pulling the shoulder parts up tight then tuck and tie beacause i think that may have been the prblem with the whole problem of her sliding down and the "seatbelt" not being tight around her. i fold mine in half too before i put it on just like alot of the videos say to do and that was only my 2nd time so im sure we will figure it out soon


----------



## menageriemom

Not the best photo, sorry - but Mattie loves her Balboa Baby sling :) Very helpful to let me go hands-free in the house! LOL ignore the dog toy in the floor!

https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/-1-3.jpg


----------



## JLFKJS

menageriemom said:


> Not the best photo, sorry - but Mattie loves her Balboa Baby sling :) Very helpful to let me go hands-free in the house! LOL ignore the dog toy in the floor!
> 
> https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/-1-3.jpg

Your baby is so adorable :thumbup:


----------



## hayley x

Newbie to carriers ~ I'm looking at buying an ergo (wanted one for as long as I can remember, but its onlt now I have the pennys to do so) wondering if you could tell me :

What do you do in the rain - just use umberella?
Would I need the newborn insert at 2 months old?
If I buy from amazon will it be a guenuine ergo as I read lots are fake from ebay 

thank you :flower: xx


----------



## Maid Marian

hayley x said:


> Newbie to carriers ~ I'm looking at buying an ergo (wanted one for as long as I can remember, but its onlt now I have the pennys to do so) wondering if you could tell me :
> 
> What do you do in the rain - just use umberella?
> Would I need the newborn insert at 2 months old?
> If I buy from amazon will it be a guenuine ergo as I read lots are fake from ebay
> 
> thank you :flower: xx

i use an umbrella, or just get you and baby waterproof hats.


----------



## xgem27x

FRAZER... Hello up there mummy! :flow:
https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/244.jpg


----------



## sma1588

wow gem ure boys got so big already!!!! omg i remember looking at there pix in the teen section when they were only weeks old


----------



## heather91

My Moby arrived today :)
 



Attached Files:







WP_000682.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 30


----------



## xgem27x

sma1588 said:


> wow gem ure boys got so big already!!!! omg i remember looking at there pix in the teen section when they were only weeks old

Thanks :flower:

I'm so proud of them, they have come so far and you would never be able to tell they were preemy, their just happy little toddlers now xxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

heather91 said:


> My Moby arrived today :)

I just got a Moby too but I can't get the hang of it at all. It's either too loose or it's too tight and I can't get LO in. I've watched the instruction videos a million times but I'm just not getting it. How did you manage it?


----------



## MummyinJune

Ignore the pj bottoms :haha:
 



Attached Files:







312647_302834893079775_100000598011117_1102657_339522557_n.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## heather91

MrsHedgehog said:


> heather91 said:
> 
> 
> My Moby arrived today :)
> 
> I just got a Moby too but I can't get the hang of it at all. It's either too loose or it's too tight and I can't get LO in. I've watched the instruction videos a million times but I'm just not getting it. How did you manage it?Click to expand...

I dunno I just kinda did it lol! Which position are you doing? I found the kangaroo hug hold easiest to do by myself. Try lying it out flat on your bed first. X


----------



## heather91

PM me im hardly ever on this section x


----------



## Maid Marian

MrsHedgehog said:


> heather91 said:
> 
> 
> My Moby arrived today :)
> 
> I just got a Moby too but I can't get the hang of it at all. It's either too loose or it's too tight and I can't get LO in. I've watched the instruction videos a million times but I'm just not getting it. How did you manage it?Click to expand...

Hi hun, I had some problems getting started and confident with my Moby, and I made a couple of threads on a really good forum for babywearing, and they really helped me, thought they might help you too :thumbup:

https://www.naturalmamas.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=129398


https://www.naturalmamas.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=129651


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Those threads were really helpful - thanks. Looks like a good forum too so maybe I'll join. I'm getting on a bit better with the Moby today. I'm still not 100% confident that LO is safe/comfortable but I suppose I just need to keep practising until we get the hang of it.


----------



## Maid Marian

MrsHedgehog said:


> Those threads were really helpful - thanks. Looks like a good forum too so maybe I'll join. I'm getting on a bit better with the Moby today. I'm still not 100% confident that LO is safe/comfortable but I suppose I just need to keep practising until we get the hang of it.

Glad to be of help hun :) i remember i was just so unsure for the first weeks with the moby, and thought i'd never be able to wear him really ... But now it's second nature. As clichéd as it is, it does just take practice!
The forum is really good, always so many people wanting to help. It's especially good for babywearing and cloth nappies, and has a brilliant market place. 
Re not feeling like your baby's safe in the wrap, on the moby site there's a safety check routine. Just make sure you follow that. Xxx


----------



## heather91

My 2yr old daughter. Got a bit peckish I think :haha:
 



Attached Files:







WP_000693.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 9









WP_000691.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MrsHedgehog

heather91 said:


> My 2yr old daughter. Got a bit peckish I think :haha:

So precious!


----------



## sma1588

this was on sunday i guess OH doesnt take full body pix so u cant really c the moby much but we finally got her in pretty tight. she doesnt like to have her head tucked in or her arms in so this is the way she likes to b
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0471.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## katerdid

https://i43.tinypic.com/313k9cn.jpghttps://i41.tinypic.com/50a68.jpg

Wearing my sling last month when he was itty bitty. Now he's almost grown too big to fit in the cradle carry!


----------



## MrsHedgehog

sma1588 said:


> this was on sunday i guess OH doesnt take full body pix so u cant really c the moby much but we finally got her in pretty tight. she doesnt like to have her head tucked in or her arms in so this is the way she likes to b

She's so cute! Our LOs were born a day apart. We just got a Moby too and my LO doesn't like her head in either unless she's sleeping. She keeps turning her head about until I release her. She does the same with hats, just turns her head about until they fall off!


----------



## sma1588

she cries when we put anything on her head but shes geting used to it now. havnt been able t figure out how to tuck her head in while shes asleep like this eventhough she ends up more on the right side theres not enough material...she might be k with it once she is sleeping good....im still learning


----------



## Bexxx

I've been trying Isla out in the mei tai again as my stretchy wrap is getting a bit, well, stretchy. Does this look kind of right? (I tried to run away from the webcam when I hit capture hence the fuzzi-ness and excuse my pose :lol: )
 



Attached Files:







Image169.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 36









Image172.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 28


----------



## lozzy21

Bex have you made the body narrower? It should really support her legs from knee pit to knee pit, it could just be the angle it's taken at but it looks like it's not supporting her legs very well.


----------



## Bexxx

Oh! yes, I did that when she was smaller, I totally forgot :dohh::dohh:
I'll take that out tomorrow :thumbup:
I've not worn her longer than 10-15 mins in it so it shouldn't have done any harm, oops


----------



## Lliena

It looks like she is sitting a little low too, like dangling. Her knees need to be higher than her bum :) You need to pull the shoulder straps so they are tight against your body and cross them horizontaly across your back :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

Here we are still babywearing at one

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_0774.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_0773.jpg


----------



## xgem27x

lozzy21 said:


> Here we are still babywearing at one
> 
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_0774.jpg
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_0773.jpg

Gorgeous pics :flower:


----------



## louandivy

lozzy that carrier is so pretty. I am still babywearing too, in fact I have started doing it more again because Ivy wants to walk when we're out so much, and its easier to hold her hand while I'm not trying to steer a buggy at the same time! I'm still wearing her on my front too, feel like people look at me like I'm crazy because she's so big but I like to see her face and to be able to us the front Ergo pocket to keep my stuff in!


----------



## lozzy21

Iv tryed her on my back a few times but i cant get her high enough and TBH i dont like it, i cant see her and people in my town are ignorant, they would walk into her or knock her. Its not to bad if im just walking round my mams but if were going into town i like her on my front. I know what you mean about the funny looks, it pissed me off. You would think i was carrying a 3 headed green fish in the carrier by the looks i get.


----------



## Tulip

Same here with the looks and the ergo! I found last night I can carry him comfortably on my front with the two-shouldered change bag on my back to even out the pull on my shoulders!


----------



## louandivy

A two shoulders change bag sounds amazing! The most annoying thing is trying to keep my bag on my shoulder when it keeps slipping off the ergo strap...grrr. Honestly though I don't even know how people travel on their own without babywearing. I go to London once every month or so without OH and I don't know how I'd deal with all the stairs, taking a wheeled suitcase and managing on the underground if I had a buggy to deal with! I'll probably be babywearing until she can do the whole journey without having to be held by me, can't be dealing with buggy-related stress! Our Ergo is beginning to look pretty worn down though, even got a goat curry stain from when we took her to a carnival and OH's clumsiness got the better of him! I loove my Ergo so much.


----------



## Tulip

That's surely an excuse for a new carrier, Lou :haha:


----------



## hot tea

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/0e198e39.jpg


----------



## louandivy

Tulip said:


> That's surely an excuse for a new carrier, Lou :haha:

Hahahah yes, and Christmas is just round the corner! I soo want a burgundy Ergo.

Hot tea, that photo is gorgeous. Must be so nice to babywear a newborn again! I miss those days. Next time I get knocked up I am not even going to bother buying a buggy.


----------



## katerdid

Gorg picture Hot Tea!!


----------



## hot tea

Thank you! I love wearing him, as does OH. We got a double sided babyhawk, the other side has a nice leaf print which is a bit more "manly". 

I must admit, I am very paranoid... Always poking and checking on him.


----------



## louandivy

I used to do that! When Ivy was in a deepsleep and breathing really quietly I would get so paranoid and start blowing on her and poking her to make sure she responded, I must have looked so mean :haha:


----------



## hot tea

The moment he is in the mei tai he is asleep, so... Constant poking. 

Now I just need to figure out my huge stretchy wrap. I started with a woven so I feel 
like I'm going backwards.


----------



## Maid Marian

Lozzy and hot tea - adore your pics, and your carriers!!


----------



## Tulip

Love a stretchy wrap in the winter - so snuggly!


----------



## lozzy21

I miss tiny baby cuddles in a stretchy, comfiest carrier by far


----------



## Odd Socks

haha. the looks i get, wearing bella & being 8 months pregnant ;) 

i'll try & get a photo again soon :) & i can't wait to be tandem wearing in a few weeks, _so_ excited about that!

xx

just taken a photo. i love how she's waving at the webcam!

https://i424.photobucket.com/albums/pp324/oddsocks/Photoon2011-11-20at09382.jpg


----------



## lepaskilf

Fab pics everyone!... Hot Tea, OT but where did you get your hoody/jumper from? It looks very toasty!!!

Tom is 27 months now and I wore him on my back in the ergo whilst shopping yesterday! Got not pic I'm afraid but still find it very comfortable! I've not had him on the front for a while though, I think his legs would be too long! Tide carry still works though, but he doesn't like it, so back it is! :)


----------



## lepaskilf

/\/\ sorry, wrote in a rush!


----------



## sma1588

Now that i kinda got the moby figured out a little i like to wear kaydence but i get so scared im going to trip and fall with her thats all i can think about while i have her on me.... ps when can u start the back carry with the moby


----------



## Tulip

SMA, the bauty of BWing is that you have both hands free to put out if you fall (bags can be dropped as you fall :))

Back carries are not considered safe in a stretchy wrap such as the the Moby I'm afraid - if LO leans back the stretch means the fabric will just roll down allowing LO to tumble out :nope: Would you consider an upgrade to a Mei Tai or similar? They are reasonably priced and great for back carries :flower:


----------



## sma1588

Sure i would consider something else just not to sure what would b the most k.fortable a d easy. At what age should i start looking for something else


----------



## 17thy

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/315871_277157852325147_100000928033987_874083_1051672909_n.jpg

Babywearin at the zoo :) In front of the "emerald forest" hehe.


----------



## katerdid

https://i44.tinypic.com/35mif7s.jpg

The color isn't my cup of tea but Will loves the tummy-to-tummy in it and it was free from a friend.


----------



## hot tea

lepaskilf said:


> Fab pics everyone!... *Hot Tea, OT but where did you get your hoody/jumper from? It looks very toasty!!!
> 
> *Tom is 27 months now and I wore him on my back in the ergo whilst shopping yesterday! Got not pic I'm afraid but still find it very comfortable! I've not had him on the front for a while though, I think his legs would be too long! Tide carry still works though, but he doesn't like it, so back it is! :)

It's made/designed locally, on vancouver island, BC. Made of organic cotton and merino wool. I LOVE it. The brand is called Jenimack. I like it just because it has more flair than an average sweater but isn't over the top.


----------



## lepaskilf

hot tea said:


> lepaskilf said:
> 
> 
> Fab pics everyone!... *Hot Tea, OT but where did you get your hoody/jumper from? It looks very toasty!!!
> 
> *Tom is 27 months now and I wore him on my back in the ergo whilst shopping yesterday! Got not pic I'm afraid but still find it very comfortable! I've not had him on the front for a while though, I think his legs would be too long! Tide carry still works though, but he doesn't like it, so back it is! :)
> 
> It's made/designed locally, on vancouver island, BC. Made of organic cotton and merino wool. I LOVE it. The brand is called Jenimack. I like it just because it has more flair than an average sweater but isn't over the top.Click to expand...

Thanks Hot tea! I've just googled them but looks like I'll have to send off for a cat! I wonder if they send to UK hehe!


----------



## AutumnSky

Me and my boys :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







5w5d(10).jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 6









5w0d(08).jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## purapura

AutumnSky said:


> Me and my boys :cloud9:


Love it!!!:thumbup:
You all look so comfortable!


----------



## sma1588

yay for u i have a hard time with 1 baby in there much less 2! they look so comfy


----------



## aliss

Almost 18 months and 34lbs, looks like I might need to move to a woven wrap soon he is so big.

Envious of carrying all the little newborns on the front!
 



Attached Files:







qwinter.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Bexxx

Does this look a little better?
I pulled it up to support her head better after I took the picture btw :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0841.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Tulip

Looks good to me Bex :thumbup:


----------



## katerdid

https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/William%20James%20Kaiser/IMG_8172-1.jpg


----------



## lozzy21

Here was us today

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_0874.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_0873.jpg


----------



## Rmar

Oooh Pesci Pazzi.

Here is my Pesci Nebbia and DD and I at a farm:

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/Babywearing/dbddbd58.jpg


----------



## Rmar

A little closer so you can see the fishies.

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/Babywearing/87a9f6d2.jpg


----------



## hot tea

The other side to my reverse babyhaek mei tai!

https://hphotos-sea1.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/333796_2769241513264_1324759268_4409489_243681769_o.jpg


----------



## StarlitHome

Still rocking our Moby! Perfect for doing laundry :)
 



Attached Files:







DSCN6370.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 7









DSCN6375.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SammieGrace

https://cullenjames.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/20111207-233611.jpg

Getting our tree!


----------



## EmberLeigh

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd427/Rose_Kelly/DSCF7005.jpg

Ember loves hiking and exploring the outdoors with her Mommy and Daddy. :flower:


----------



## lepaskilf

Ooh I like your sling Emberleigh! It looks really comfy for LO. What make is it?


----------



## EmberLeigh

It's a Infantino and it's quite comfy for both of us! My LO is a bit of a chunker and we like to go hiking, this carrier is easy to get on (and off) and is not bad on my back, shoulders, or neck after hauling such a heavy load for 4+ hours. :thumbup:


----------



## StarlitHome

Been wearing Molly in slings made by knotting her blanket (which is actually a sarong) lately. I'll get pics soon...


----------



## hayley x

Wearing my beautiful Bertie :cloud9:


----------



## StarlitHome

https://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lw7rzdMsZf1qfqidwo1_250.jpg https://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lw7rzdMsZf1qfqidwo2_250.jpg https://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lw7rzdMsZf1qfqidwo3_250.jpg
https://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lw7rzdMsZf1qfqidwo5_250.jpg​Using our Aiden&Anais bamboo blanket as a sling! We do this with Molly's "blankie" too, it's actually a pretty sarong I bought in Waikiki :winkwink:


----------



## JellyBeann

I've only gone an won a competition on facebook run by Big Mama Slings...

I've won:
Ellaroo Wrap in Seattle medium
Sakura Bloom Pure Ring Sling in Espresso
Ellaroo Mei Tai in London


----------



## hot tea

JellyBeann said:


> I've only gone an won a competition on facebook run by Big Mama Slings...
> 
> I've won:
> Ellaroo Wrap in Seattle medium
> Sakura Bloom Pure Ring Sling in Espresso
> Ellaroo Mei Tai in London

Omg, you lucky duck!!!!!!

Falko in our 4.2 m woven, FWCC. 

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/3680bfe4.jpg


----------



## smatheson

I really want a woven wrap! But idk where to look for a cheap enough one:shrug: Like it has to be really cheap


----------



## MummyinJune

Us the other day, if only it was clearer x
 



Attached Files:







DSCF5794.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Maid Marian

MummyinJune said:


> Us the other day, if only it was clearer x

he looks just like you!!


----------



## MummyinJune

Rose_W said:


> MummyinJune said:
> 
> 
> Us the other day, if only it was clearer x
> 
> he looks just like you!!Click to expand...

Aww thanks! :D Thats made my day haha, I c alot of his dad in him now! x


----------



## StarlitHome

smatheson said:


> I really want a woven wrap! But idk where to look for a cheap enough one:shrug: Like it has to be really cheap

Me too..


----------



## hot tea

Woven wraps are so easy to find used. They have a grea resale value, too. If you buy used you can resell for what you paid. If you buy new you don't lose very much, and you can use them for YEARS. I can wear my three year old in our woven wrap.

Mine cost 100 brand new. It is soooo worth the money, and not nearly as expensive as a stroller (which we are not getting at all).


----------



## NDH

smatheson said:


> I really want a woven wrap! But idk where to look for a cheap enough one:shrug: Like it has to be really cheap

I've made my own. I had a 5m length of linen that I'd had lying around waiting to put to use for ages. I cut it in half and serged all the edges so I have two wraps. They'll work for now anyway even if they wont last as long as a proper one will.


----------



## HellBunny

hayley x said:


> Wearing my beautiful Bertie :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 311437

Aww Hayley what a lovely photo! Is this the Ergo? xx:cloud9:


----------



## hot tea

Looks like an ergo! So investing in one when Falko is older.

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/bac6a177.jpg


----------



## katerdid

https://i41.tinypic.com/dwx9gl.jpg

Kinna hard to do a hip carry with a 6 yard length but we did it!


----------



## MummyinJune

hot tea said:


> Looks like an ergo! So investing in one when Falko is older.
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/bac6a177.jpg

That is lovley i love it!! whats this one called? Im new to these kind (i only no about ergos, mobys, mei tai etc) would love one like this! x


----------



## Maman

wilkinet
 



Attached Files:







409186_10150434597168583_581948582_8710060_2144750294_n.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 4









391095_10150434595558583_581948582_8710023_118149441_n.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hot tea

MummyinJune said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Looks like an ergo! So investing in one when Falko is older.
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/bac6a177.jpg
> 
> That is lovley i love it!! whats this one called? Im new to these kind (i only no about ergos, mobys, mei tai etc) would love one like this! xClick to expand...

This is a 4.2 meter woven wrap.


----------



## lozzy21

Here was me and Niamh today hanging out while OH looked at football shoes.

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_1115.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_1116.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Chilling in the takeaway waiting for our food :D
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/0c593e50.jpg
This is a Ball Baby mei tai, converted from a Red Hopp :)


----------



## StarlitHome

Anyone who could point me to a good cheap mei tai carrier? Ebay, Amazon, Etsy, whatever. Under $30? I'd like to get a carrier to replace the Moby Wrap as she's too mobile really for it to be safe. 
Any ideas are appreciated! Except please don't suggest I make my own ;)


----------



## hot tea

I don't know whether you will be able to find a GOOD carrier for under 30. Unfortunately carriers worth buying will cost you at least 50 used (in my experience). Is selling your moby for a bigger budget an option? 

Totally recommend looking for a used babyhawk mei tai. Go to thebabywearer.com, they have SOOO much great used carriers for cheap!


----------



## JellyBeann

Sling delivery!! A Mei Tai, a ring sling and a woven wrap! I'm so happy!! Gonner be playing later, I've never used a ring sling, so we shall see how it feels!!


----------



## Tulip

Pics plsssssss! :)


----------



## JellyBeann

I will make sure to upload pictures!!


----------



## hot tea

Our first backcarry.

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/400546_2985755645982_1324759268_4513525_211191973_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## Rmar

That looks fantastic. Did it take you long? I can't remember what it's like to back carry a baby who isn't trying to grab my hair while I'm tyeing, lol.


----------



## hot tea

Five minutes, tops to do the wrap. I find he sags after a while. 

He should be able to peek over my shoulder at all times, correct?


----------



## Thumper

Out for a walk over the weekend and Billy went on OH's back in the Ergo :thumbup:
I'm taking him out in the woven wrap tomorrow so I'm going to try and get some photos. I'm contemplating selling it to fund a toddler Babyhawk but just not sure I can part with it.
 



Attached Files:







085.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hot tea

What kind of woven? And what length? You should post pictures!

Are you planning on getting a babyhawk mei tai or Oh Snap?


----------



## Thumper

hot tea said:


> What kind of woven? And what length? You should post pictures!
> 
> Are you planning on getting a babyhawk mei tai or Oh Snap?

I was thinking Mai tai but am now moving towards Oh snap. It's a Storch Anna, I can't remember what length but it's not long which is the problem. I can just do back carries but it's a push to make it tie. I will take pics tomorrow. If I had the money I would have heaps of them! I really want a rainbow stripe woven. I'm thinking though I'll get more use out of a Babyhawk. And the disigns are just too beautiful! I've designed what I want on their website so many times lol!


----------



## hot tea

We designed our own too! So much fun.

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/326100_2970539425586_1324759268_4506697_884394803_o.jpg
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/323699_2519536750801_1324759268_4279455_660155491_o.jpg


----------



## Bexxx

I swear it's normally this messy :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1086.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 39









SAM_0887.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Sam Pearson

Here is dd3 at 1yo, 2yo asleep (I took her to a night seminar) and at 4 years in a back carry - I carried her the longest so far because she was so light).
The other pic is our eldest aged 15yo carrying our youngest aged 18 months). Our older two have always had their own slings and it's great that they can carry the baby when I need to try on clothes.
 



Attached Files:







1yo front carry side view outside.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 25









Aalia Sleeping.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 27









Back Carry_LRG.jpg
File size: 93.1 KB
Views: 23









jbnewav.jpg
File size: 4.6 KB
Views: 152


----------



## JellyBeann

hot tea said:


> We designed our own too! So much fun.
> 
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/326100_2970539425586_1324759268_4506697_884394803_o.jpg
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/323699_2519536750801_1324759268_4279455_660155491_o.jpg

Love that photo of you three...it's lovely!


----------



## Thumper

So this is us today. Billy wasn't feeling very smiley!
 



Attached Files:







P1110461.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JellyBeann

I haven't taken any pics in aaages!! :sadface: BUT I have 3 shiny brand spanking new slings to photograph!!


----------



## JellyBeann

Just tried to get my son in the mai tai and he wasn't having it haha...he just wanted to play with his banana! :rofl:


----------



## Thumper

JellyBeann said:


> Just tried to get my son in the mai tai and he wasn't having it haha...he just wanted to play with his banana! :rofl:

Maybe you should give them to me? Billy would enjoy a Mai Tai I'm sure :flower:


----------



## JellyBeann

Thumper said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> Just tried to get my son in the mai tai and he wasn't having it haha...he just wanted to play with his banana! :rofl:
> 
> Maybe you should give them to me? Billy would enjoy a Mai Tai I'm sure :flower:Click to expand...

:rofl: Noooo waay am I letting these bad boys go! Blimmin' gorgeous they are!


----------



## Thumper

meanie ;)


----------



## JellyBeann

Thumper said:


> meanie ;)

:flasher:


----------



## menageriemom

Mattie in her Balboa Baby sling again :) We had just gotten back from a walk. 

https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/menagerie_mom/BW-1.jpg


----------



## hot tea

Sooo darling.

I am getting a new wrap tomorrow plus borrowing one for two weeks. Very excited! Will post pictures. :D


----------



## Maid Marian

How Robin sleeps in the Mei Tai - it's a hard life being a baby! ;)


----------



## Tulip

Oh bless Robin! Too cute!

Here's Dilly in the Mei tai, planning a nap :)

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/021b37b1.jpg


----------



## emyandpotato

OH and LO yesterday
 



Attached Files:







399575_10151176833755541_593935540_22630930_1235818896_n.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 29


----------



## StarlitHome

https://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ly0pfnYzTg1qfqidwo1_250.jpg https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ly0pfnYzTg1qfqidwo2_250.jpg
Molly in our new Mei Tai!! We love it.​


----------



## Maid Marian

emyandpotato said:


> OH and LO yesterday

wow, where are they?


----------



## emyandpotato

Maid Marian said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> OH and LO yesterday
> 
> wow, where are they?Click to expand...

Blackpool SeaLife centre :) LO loved it!


----------



## HellBunny

Love this carrier!! My o/h wearing Jayden xx
 



Attached Files:







Photo0485.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 12


----------



## hot tea

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/b4cab1aa.jpg
4.6 meter ellaroo gauze wrap. I LOVE IT.

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/385917_3034165216191_1324759268_4533482_1073571991_n.jpg?dl=1
Babyhawk mei tai floral side

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/377388_3027531730358_1324759268_4530265_950032451_n.jpg?dl=1

5.2 storchenwiege woven


----------



## Thumper

Hot tea you are such a poser :rofl:


----------



## hot tea

As in a try hard or posey looking?

I just have posey features. Big lips and all that. :) not sure how the second two are at all posed either.


----------



## Thumper

:flower: Like you OH is a photographer posed. Not in a nasty way. I wasn't being nasty! Sorry if I sounded it. The photos are always stunning :)


----------



## JellyBeann

hot tea I love the pics of you wearing your LO...they're always beautiful places you're at!


----------



## Maid Marian

Hot Tea - I love your hair, your eyes, your hats, the fact that you and your baba are so alike .. oh and your gorgeous wrap!! I think I may have an unhealthy obsession with all things hot tea :rofl:


----------



## OliveMartini

Maid Marian said:


> Hot Tea - I love your hair, your eyes, your hats, the fact that you and your baba are so alike .. oh and your gorgeous wrap!! I think I may have an unhealthy obsession with all things hot tea :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Maid Marian

OliveMartini said:


> Maid Marian said:
> 
> 
> Hot Tea - I love your hair, your eyes, your hats, the fact that you and your baba are so alike .. oh and your gorgeous wrap!! I think I may have an unhealthy obsession with all things hot tea :rofl:
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

I even love hot tea as well https://i706.photobucket.com/albums/ww63/surfinamma/thteasmileyf.gif :rofl:


----------



## OliveMartini

It's https://wurzeltod.ch/wurzelforum/Smileys/phpbb/Smiley_teatime-1.gif


----------



## Maid Marian

OliveMartini said:


> It's https://wurzeltod.ch/wurzelforum/Smileys/phpbb/Smiley_teatime-1.gif

:yipee:


----------



## OliveMartini

She's gunna come on here and be like :shock: 

:rofl:


----------



## Maid Marian

OliveMartini said:


> She's gunna come on here and be like :shock:
> 
> :rofl:

I know :argh:


----------



## Thumper

At least you didn't mange to insult her :dohh: 
I've blown my chances now ;)


----------



## Maid Marian

Thumper said:


> At least you didn't mange to insult her :dohh:
> I've blown my chances now ;)

:rofl:


----------



## hot tea

Thumper I wasn't insulted, just confused! LOL ladies...! 

I would love some tea now.


----------



## StarlitHome

https://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ly6vof9R8B1qfqidwo1_250.jpg 
At the beach in our wonderful Mei Tai :)


----------



## Thumper

hot tea said:


> Thumper I wasn't insulted, just confused! LOL ladies...!
> 
> I would love some tea now.

Must be our famous British humour ;)

Starlit that's beautiful :)


----------



## Snugggs

https://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae276/RebeccaShaughnessy/2012-01-25122618.jpg

My little preemie all wrapped up.... We've been baby wearing for 1 week now. Wish I had it from day 1!

X


----------



## katerdid

snuggs that's so precious! I love me a wee little babe in wrap :D

(also, Rose - I'm right there with you :haha: :blush:)


----------



## aliss

The days are far & few between with a very competent walker who is the size of a 4 year old now and growing, I am determined to wear him until the last day I possibly can! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







allex2.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 15


----------



## louandivy

aliss said:


> The days are far & few between with a very competent walker who is the size of a 4 year old now and growing, I am determined to wear him until the last day I possibly can! :blush:

So could to see you back Aliss :) And Alex is soo handsome, you are one brave lady still carrying him around everywhere! We rarely ever babywear anymore :( I was looking at this photo earlier and cannot believe there was ever a time when Ivy was so small that she could just sit in the carrier fast asleep while we relaxed and drank coffee :haha:
https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb75/lucillemclennan/004-2.jpg


----------



## Snugggs

aww thank you katerdid :)... He's so dinky :)

Love the colour of your wrap in your avatar picture x


----------



## aliss

Hi hunny!! :) Thanks. Took a much needed break & went off to make real life friends ;) No sense in moping about anymore right? it's done a load of difference. 

I really miss petite babywearing but I do love the sleep that I get now (1x a night at most, often STTN!) so I'll take the tradeoff. It's shocking to look back at old pics :( LOL esp. like above where you can't even see baby!


----------



## louandivy

aliss said:


> Hi hunny!! :) Thanks. Took a much needed break & went off to make real life friends ;) No sense in moping about anymore right? it's done a load of difference.
> 
> I really miss petite babywearing but I do love the sleep that I get now (1x a night at most, often STTN!) so I'll take the tradeoff. It's shocking to look back at old pics :( LOL esp. like above where you can't even see baby!

I know, it looks like Dom is smothering her :rofl: Real life friends are always good! How are you getting on in Quebec? And yay for sleeping through the night! Ivy did her first ever full night sleep in her cot last night in fact, it only took 19 months :rofl:


----------



## aliss

louandivy said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Hi hunny!! :) Thanks. Took a much needed break & went off to make real life friends ;) No sense in moping about anymore right? it's done a load of difference.
> 
> I really miss petite babywearing but I do love the sleep that I get now (1x a night at most, often STTN!) so I'll take the tradeoff. It's shocking to look back at old pics :( LOL esp. like above where you can't even see baby!
> 
> I know, it looks like Dom is smothering her :rofl: Real life friends are always good! How are you getting on in Quebec? And yay for sleeping through the night! Ivy did her first ever full night sleep in her cot last night in fact, it only took 19 months :rofl:Click to expand...

Hooray for first night!! :) That's awesome!!! :) Must've felt strange in the morning!

It's going well, school lined up, some mommy/baby meets, hanging out with real life friends lol, first time in a year since I moved here!


----------



## Thumper

:wave: Good to see you back Aliss! And you are some seriously strong woman ;)


----------



## StarlitHome

https://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lyjpq76mXG1qfqidwo5_250.jpg https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lyjpq76mXG1qfqidwo6_250.jpg
Yesterday at the park, hip-carry in our Mei Tai. Also wore her like this for Mass today! :)


----------



## JellyBeann

I can't wait until DH lets me baby wear again. I have 3 brand new slings waiting to be used! :grr: And also, in (roughly) 34 weeks, I'll have a lickle babba to wear!!


----------



## Thumper

Yesterday by the river. He loves the Ergo!
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m617/Thumpertude/013.jpg


----------



## hot tea

Beautiful picture, Thumper! Envious of the ergo and your scarf.


----------



## ellie27

Me and the wee boy in the Close carrier:flower:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## LisaMariee

trying our new hopp flo shorty wrap, I think we're onto a winner - awake to asleep in 0.5 seconds


----------



## lovelylaura

hot tea said:


> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/b4cab1aa.jpg
> 4.6 meter ellaroo gauze wrap. I LOVE IT.
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/385917_3034165216191_1324759268_4533482_1073571991_n.jpg?dl=1
> Babyhawk mei tai floral side
> 
> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/377388_3027531730358_1324759268_4530265_950032451_n.jpg?dl=1
> 
> 5.2 storchenwiege woven


sorry to jump in everyones thread but im hoping to babywear the next little one as i did a little with poppy and loved it but i only had a cheap carrier so im looking to get a good one this time round and like the look of the middle one , what is ? 

thankyou :flower:


----------



## fifi-folle

It's a Babyhawk mei tai. Slingguide.co.uk is a good place to start with different types of carriers. https://www.slingguide.co.uk/types/meitais.php


----------



## lovelylaura

thankyou :thumbup:


----------



## JellyBeann

This is good...


----------



## JellyBeann

This is one of the slings I won!


----------



## loopy82

Here's dd and I modelling our first woven, a girasol northern lights :cloud9:. Took us awhile to get the hang of it but was well worth it!

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u250/loopykat/IMG_3352_small_2.jpg


----------



## hot tea

Stunning!!!!!!!! You look beautiful as well! I want that wrap.


----------



## katerdid

loopy - lovely picture! And I love love love your wrap!


----------



## StarlitHome

My best friend A wearing MissBoo yesterday in my Mei Tai :) he's going to be an awesome daddy someday! :cloud9:


----------



## hot tea

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/396627_3185079908964_1324759268_4589816_1940718639_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/418940_3185084269073_1324759268_4589833_1555992372_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## hot tea

Double post


----------



## katerdid

Starlight - too cute!!! Your friend will be a fab daddy :)

Hot tea I'm drooling over your woven. It's gorgeous (so are you two!). 
P.S. Love your hat!


----------



## hot tea

Katerdid - thanks! I am in love with it.

Oh, and here is a picture of my handsome man wearing Falko.
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/424349_3185268193671_1324759268_4589924_651415266_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## loopy82

Beautiful pics hot tea, out of interest does your oh tie lo on himself? My oh is more than happy to wear dd but won't even attempt to do it on his own :haha:


----------



## hot tea

OH always ties by himself, yes!


----------



## StarlitHome

katerdid said:


> Starlight - too cute!!! Your friend will be a fab daddy :)

yes :) he will.


hot tea said:


> OH always ties by himself, yes!

I had to tie the MT on my friend yesterday, too funny!! :)


----------



## OliveMartini

Snow time with our new Ergo!


https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/398722_2911926949551_1001951769_32858574_1732094526_n.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/423495_2911951390162_1001951769_32858621_264465230_n.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/403706_2911941509915_1001951769_32858602_1246647854_n.jpg


----------



## hot tea

Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## JellyBeann

The colour on that ergo :cloud9:


----------



## Maid Marian

Not a babywearing pic, but my custom Melkaj mei tai is ready and on it's way to me, and I'm soooo excited I have to share it!! https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-happy110.gif

I saw this one (https://melkaj.blogspot.com/2011/08/mei-tai-489.html#links) and fell in love, so asked if she could make it again, but with a little Robin in the branches (my LO is called Robin) :thumbup:

https://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu330/rosesmischief/robinmelkaj.jpghttps://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu330/rosesmischief/robinmalekaj2.jpg

https://melkaj.blogspot.com/2012/01/mei-tai-580.html


----------



## hot tea

That mei tai is so stunning. You lucky girl!


----------



## Aunty E

Me carrying Teddy in the Connecta. I'd normally have him on my back but he was asleep when went out. Still very comfy though, which is good given he weighs 24lbs ;). OH was carrying Mog in the Beco Butterfly, but I forgot to get a picture :dohh:


https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/bc6444ca.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Gorrrrrrgeous melkaj!

Nice pic E, Imogen is looking so grown up :cloud9:


----------



## Snuffy

I can finally join in - I am hankering after several slings so expect many photos from me :haha: 

Here's Ollie blissfully ignoring his sister's soft play rampage in his Close carrier today.
 



Attached Files:







olliefeb12.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Maid Marian

eeee so cute Snuffy!


----------



## katerdid

Aw, snuffy - the cutest thing! I love wee little babies in wraps, they're so tiny!

Olive - that is a beautiful color!

Aunty - love the design on the connecta!

And I'll say it again, Rose, its such a lush mt. So glad she could add the robin!


----------



## katerdid

On our chilly walk today. 

https://i43.tinypic.com/biio.jpg


----------



## Aunty E

Thanks - its called birds of Norway, and you find all sorts made in it, including Gen Y wraps ;)


----------



## Maman

in the snow!https://i46.servimg.com/u/f46/12/46/00/87/41988910.jpg


----------



## Maid Marian

Maman that carrier is gorgeous!!


----------



## Maman

Thankyou :)


----------



## hot tea

You're stunning. But you already know I think that. Great mei tai too!


----------



## claire-lou

Well after nearly 2 years jack has gone back in the wrap :dohh: I normally carry him on my back in the babyhawk. Put the wrap on this morning to put Martha in after her nap so we can go play in the snow :) he climbed on my knee and into wrap. He's already been there half hour :dohh:

https://i714.photobucket.com/albums/ww146/clairey-louy/aee5e072.jpg

All 33lb of him :)


----------



## purplepower

Just posted this elsewhere so thought I would pop it here too, I do like a Daddy BW pic.

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c29/purplepower/IMAG0456.jpg


----------



## katerdid

Purplepower - love that your man BW! Adorable!!!

~

We did our first successful rucksack carry today! I'm thinking he likes it lol
https://i44.tinypic.com/4j6iwx.jpghttps://i39.tinypic.com/16k0uix.jpghttps://i40.tinypic.com/11m4yl1.jpg


----------



## hot tea

Katerdid, you are stunning and you look even more stunning wearing your LO. Wow!


----------



## katerdid

Aww, thanks Hot Tea! https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-happy016.gif


----------



## LittleBoo

GUYS! I've got a proper carrier! :D I'm proper loving it now, was using a crotchdangler as well, I had no pennies and no sense :p got a close carrier last week and it's wonderful! 

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/429864_329391100433478_100000877736692_848630_2142321870_n.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Awww you look so content Boo! What wrap is it?

I have green woolly fische on the way, girls. So excited! :dance:


----------



## purplepower

katerdid said:


> Purplepower - love that your man BW! Adorable!!!
> 
> ~
> 
> We did our first successful rucksack carry today! I'm thinking he likes it lol
> https://i44.tinypic.com/4j6iwx.jpghttps://i39.tinypic.com/16k0uix.jpghttps://i40.tinypic.com/11m4yl1.jpg



Thanks he loves wearing LO, though he will only use the SSC, he thinks wrapping is for gurrrls.

I love those pics of your rucksack carry, lovely sleepdust too.


----------



## LauraBee

Me with a sleepy Bee





My sister having a go


----------



## purplepower

My new (to me) wrap. :happydance:

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c29/purplepower/2012-02-09183330.jpg


----------



## raychmumtobe

This is me trying out a freinds close carrier (littleboo) :thumbup:
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/419339_10150767721205200_756580199_12393461_1488367969_n.jpg

i fell in love with it immediately and so did my OH: 
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/396597_10150767719295200_756580199_12393450_1865050518_n.jpg

even better, so did Catey! :
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/421092_10150767720270200_756580199_12393455_1728434542_n.jpg


Took me all of 20 mins after i tried it to bid on one on ebay, it should be here tomorrow, and its green!! 

cannot wait!!!


----------



## raychmumtobe

LittleBoo said:


> GUYS! I've got a proper carrier! :D I'm proper loving it now, was using a crotchdangler as well, I had no pennies and no sense :p got a close carrier last week and it's wonderful!
> 
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/429864_329391100433478_100000877736692_848630_2142321870_n.jpg

Love how his head just pokes out! Sooo cute and cosy!! He looks much comfier than he did in the crotchdangler. :thumbup: xx


----------



## purplepower

Yaaay, welcome to babywearing.


----------



## hot tea

purplepower said:


> My new (to me) wrap. :happydance:
> 
> https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c29/purplepower/2012-02-09183330.jpg

Beautiful didy!


----------



## raychmumtobe

AutumnSky said:


> Me and my boys :cloud9:

i absolutely love that you carry both boys!! Supermummy! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsthomas623

Hey ladies! 

Just trying to buy a few things before baby comes. I have an Ergo carrier from when Nolan was little but didn't really learn about baby wearing until too late in the game :haha: I have heard really good things about the Moby for newborns and itty bitties. Now I am looking at which one to get- the normal one or the SPF protection one. We are going to the beach when LO will be 4 months- do you think I will still be using the Moby then or do you think I would prefer the Ergo by then? Just trying to figure out if the $10 more for the SPF one is worth it. :flower:


----------



## Thumper

Unless you get the newborn insert for the Ergo it's doubtful you will be using it until around 6 months. And then I needed to boost LO with ours. I used a stretchy wrap until then similar to the Moby. Not sure about the SPF though :flower:


----------



## loopy82

Personally, I wouldn't want to use a Moby on a beach as I would find it too warm. I can't imagine that the spf one would really be worth it, you'll probably be keeping your lo in the shade as much as possibly anyway won't you? Definitely agree that they are good for newborns though, ours was a godsend! x


----------



## mrsthomas623

loopy82 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't want to use a Moby on a beach as I would find it too warm. I can't imagine that the spf one would really be worth it, you'll probably be keeping your lo in the shade as much as possibly anyway won't you? Definitely agree that they are good for newborns though, ours was a godsend! x

Thanks! I already bought a beach tent for the baby :haha: but I was thinking about when you are walking around the boardwalk and doing shopping, I will probably want to carry instead of dragging around the double stroller. :flower: 

Will definitely buy the SPF one, I just cannot remember what i is like to have a baby anymore! :haha:


----------



## redstiletto

Brad asleep in our old mei-tai. Hubby just ordered me a custom BabyHawk! I can't wait!


----------



## JellyBeann

I can't wait to post pictures of teeny baby wearing in September!!


----------



## Maid Marian

Customised-side with the little Robin bird (my LO is called Robin :winkwink:) And LO in his booby-hat


----------



## Tulip

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/7cea7271.jpg

Green woolly fische :cloud9:

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/9833be52.jpg


----------



## katerdid

Love love love your new mei tai Rose!!! So perfect! (haha, and love sleeping DH in the background)

And Tulip, very lush woolly! Gorgeous color!


----------



## hot tea

Love the new Mei tai, wow! 

And tulip... Drooling over the wrap for sure. I want it!

I am so envious every time I come in her.


----------



## louandivy

I want a new carrier :( My Ergo is so boring!


----------



## katerdid

I know, I wish I was allowed to get more than one carrier. I'd love to get a shorter woven and maybe a mei tai. DH is such a spoil sport!! :brat:


----------



## JellyBeann

I get them craftily...enter comps and stuff! I've only bought 2 of my 6! That was the ergo and red woven, I was given a stretchy when pregnant and I won my mei tai, ring sling and black woven!


----------



## MissJ77

This isn't me but this is Husband wearing our son playing Star Wars on line lol I love this and the fact he (husband) asks to put it on to spend time with our son.
 



Attached Files:







rhys.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Tulip

OMW that is such a cute pic!

I'm sly with my wrap purchases, lucky my husband has no idea that I sold two of my slings to buy the wool, and have paid 65 quid for the geckos which are in the post (have just told him I sold two to buy two :rofl:)


----------



## redstiletto

MissJ77 said:


> This isn't me but this is Husband wearing our son playing Star Wars on line lol I love this and the fact he (husband) asks to put it on to spend time with our son.

DH does the same when he plays WoW or TOR. Love it! :haha:


----------



## loopy82

Love all the pics, such gorgeous slings! I'm lucky enough to have 4 different slings, stretchy, ring, mei tai and a size 6 woven. Will be getting a size 2 soon too, oh does mutter about my sling addiction... We do use all of them though, they're all handy for different things :thumbup:


----------



## hot tea

Presently have three wovens, one mei tai, one ring sling. Will be getting two more wovens and a Boba SSC in the near future... :shock:


----------



## louandivy

MissJ77 said:


> This isn't me but this is Husband wearing our son playing Star Wars on line lol I love this and the fact he (husband) asks to put it on to spend time with our son.

Awww I love this! Men babywearing tiny babies is just the cutest thing ever. I miss it...OH is such a sucker for babywearing, in fact I think he has a slight phobia of buggies!


----------



## louandivy

this will always be my favourite babywearing photo of ivy :haha:
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/148606_1419600583172_1627380020_1005800_7579416_n.jpg


----------



## katerdid

I have a 6 yard length woven, a pouch sling and a ring sling. I guess I should be on the look out for contests and stuff for a shorter woven as I'm such a little person that it'd be nice to have something a bit more manageable!


----------



## hot tea

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/425757_3240057003357_1324759268_4609495_757184826_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## Tulip

Gorgeous as always, HT. Is that an SHBC?


----------



## Bexxx

My OH :D
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/426551_10150636300621084_657926083_11230890_1229116128_n.jpg
I'm desperate for a woven :(


----------



## fifi-folle

have you tried natural mamas fsot board? or "slings and things - fsot and advice" group on FB?


----------



## NDH

Yay I have a picture finally! I have a woven wrap (homemade), a pouch sling, and a breeze baby ring sling and Saranna hates them :( I did manage to wear her in the pouch when she was 10 days old as she was too sleepy to fuss (until she woke up), and I wore her for about 40 mins in Church last Sunday but didn't get any pictures. Otherwise she screams blur murder til I take her out - if she goes in at all - she's a strong girl! Anyway, MIL bought me a Manduca which arrived today and she only fussed a little, and mostly cause she was just woken up and hungry (I couldnt wait to try it though). Only walked around the front yard a bit but will take her out later this afternoon hopefully for longer.

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/001.jpg

Yes she's 5 weeks old and too tall for the newborn seat - I even have the back extender up.


----------



## redstiletto

LO hanging out in the mei tai so I get get some chores done.



I'm still waiting on my BabyHawk and the 2 Didymos (yes 2 lol) wraps to arrive. :brat:


----------



## MrsN

Our first day attempting it, a walk out to feed the horses. Still trying to get to grips with it :wacko:


----------



## hot tea

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/f16d8ffc.jpg


----------



## raychmumtobe

Got a new wrapsody woven today!! 
Yet another impulse buy!!
Saw it, tried it, loved it, bought it. :flower:

Heres OH trying it out:
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/431479_10150803281895200_756580199_12489052_274242834_n.jpg
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/430026_10150803283310200_756580199_12489058_842266653_n.jpg

Heres how it looks tied up to store away:
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/425271_10150803289160200_756580199_12489076_357982485_n.jpg

And heres the detail on it, i loooovvvee the dragonflys. :D
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/420863_10150803294625200_756580199_12489093_764150405_n.jpg


----------



## lepaskilf

Very cute! I love seeing babywearing daddy's but yours looks a bit evil eyed in the first one :rofl:

The detailing's lovely! I'm so jealous I can't wear Tom in a wrap anymore :(


----------



## sun

I thought I would post one!!! I just got this one in the mail and tried my first back carry with my 32lb son. It's sloppy, but my first try and I had to share! I think my SSC is going to the back of the closet :haha:


----------



## hot tea

SUN!!!! It is BEAUTIFUL. Sorry I haven't responded to the PM, I have been pretty busy and got side tracked... But holy moly! GREAT CHOICE!! So jelly.

Babyhawk mei tai, back carry.

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/3ae5f1c1.jpg


----------



## sun

hot tea said:


> SUN!!!! It is BEAUTIFUL. Sorry I haven't responded to the PM, I have been pretty busy and got side tracked... But holy moly! GREAT CHOICE!! So jelly.
> 
> Babyhawk mei tai, back carry.
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/3ae5f1c1.jpg

Thank you :D I really like it, but it needs some breaking in. Also it is a size 6 so a bit too long - yikes. 

I love all your BW pics. And you always seem to have a different carrier. 

You should start a BW group where you live! xx


----------



## Thumper

Awesome carry sun :) he looks so happy


----------



## StarlitHome

https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzmgdnX0Y11qfqidwo2_250.jpg
Hip carry in our Mei Tai :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I'm new to this! Here's Caroline in her Moby, and in her JoeySlings mei tai :)

I'm lusting after a Connecta in the Zoology fabric now.... anyone want to give me £60? :rofl:

x
 



Attached Files:







moby.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4









meitai.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sun

Just so excited about this wrap I thought I would post another pic :blush:

Here is my daughter sleeping on my back - she was sleeping for over 2 hours when I took the pic!! :cloud9:


----------



## hot tea

Soooo cute, sun! I am trying to decide on which didy to order. I really want the violet pfau but it is just above my budget. :(


----------



## sun

hot tea said:


> Soooo cute, sun! I am trying to decide on which didy to order. I really want the violet pfau but it is just above my budget. :(

Just had to google the violet pfau - wow so beautiful! And expensive - yikes! I actually am loving my wrap so much I just bought another :dohh: The hemp indio is a bit thick, so I got a Vatanai Iglooik! :D

I am definitely interested in trying out a linen some time though. Also An Ellevill Jade Fog? OMG there are so many gorgeous ones! This new wrap discovery is definitely not good for my wallet :haha:


----------



## hot tea

Fishies Pazzi is the other I am considering. Maybe I could settle on Pfau Natural as it is a good price. I JUST DON'T KNOW. I want them all. I just want a more feminine one.


----------



## hot tea

Just googled Vatanai Iglooik, WHERE ARE YOU ORDERING IT???? I WANT IT omgGG(((($:2):):


----------



## sun

I got it from Tadpoles and Butterflies https://www.tadpoles.ca/

They are changing over their website so lots of the pics aren't working but they still have everything. They are the only place in Canada that sells the Vatanais that I found. Also if you click on the broken link pics, the image is usually still there. They are in Edmonton!


----------



## hot tea

You rock!! Thank you!


----------



## hot tea

I can't find the Vatanai Iglooik. :(


----------



## sun

Oh no - I only see it in 3.5 and 5.0m. What size are you looking for? I got the 4.0m but maybe it was the last one??? I know that pattern is an older one. I was torn between that one and the vat orkney. I like the blue whales though.


----------



## Aunty E

sun said:


> Just so excited about this wrap I thought I would post another pic :blush:
> 
> Here is my daughter sleeping on my back - she was sleeping for over 2 hours when I took the pic!! :cloud9:

How did you wrap her onto your back? Did someone help or is it manageable on yur own? She looks super comfy :)


----------



## sun

Aunty E said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> Just so excited about this wrap I thought I would post another pic :blush:
> 
> Here is my daughter sleeping on my back - she was sleeping for over 2 hours when I took the pic!! :cloud9:
> 
> How did you wrap her onto your back? Did someone help or is it manageable on yur own? She looks super comfy :)Click to expand...

I watched this video about 25 times then I did it over the sofa. I have a corner sofa so I just sat in the corner and leaned over until I had her secure. Then I stood up to finish the rest. So I did it without help. I have also put her in the secure high back carry - which I find easier because you secure the wrap with a knot right away and that gives you some freedom. My son is way less compliant and much bigger, so when I put him in the double hammock I needed OH as a spotter. It gets much easier even after just a few days of practice though!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMW_GUkMdZw


----------



## hot tea

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/407132_3308574196244_1324759268_4635410_1765052565_n.jpg?dl=1

Boba! Excuse my grossness, not a good day for me.


----------



## Tulip

Gross??! Whatever you say!!

Dilly took a THREE hour nap in Geckos Mauvein yesterday after falling asleep in his lunch at the shopping centre :D
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/65d458fb.jpg


----------



## JellyBeann

Tulip said:


> Gross??! Whatever you say!!
> 
> Dilly took a THREE hour nap in Geckos Mauvein yesterday after falling asleep in his lunch at the shopping centre :D
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/65d458fb.jpg

3 hours?? Wow!! Ollie never naps now, let alone for 3 hours! I'm going to do some wrapping later...need to find a carry to experiment with!!


----------



## lepaskilf

I loved watching that video, although I used a wrap with Tom when he was really little I don't fancy trying it now he's 2.5 years and a wriggler! There's no way he'd tollerate me doing that carry!!

Here we are in the ergo this morning, he wanted carrying while I was doing breakfast!

This one is the hip carry, he doesn't tollerate this one for very long as he feels a bit too restricted, and I can't carry him for very long this way as his leg drives me mad when I walk :haha:.... he could help me do the dishes this way though :)

[IMG]https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii206/tcu44a/IMG_2132.jpg[/IMG]

This is the back carry we used while cooking breakfast. He likes this position the best x

[IMG]https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii206/tcu44a/IMG_2142.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii206/tcu44a/IMG_2143.jpg[/IMG]

Please excuse the pj bottoms :haha: (But they're sooo comfy!)


----------



## hot tea

Love the geckos!!!

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/419945_3317450578148_1324759268_4639182_612825374_n.jpg?dl=1

A better look at the lovely boba.


----------



## StarlitHome

hot tea, that is gorgeous. love it!!


----------



## StarlitHome

https://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzsaich5rl1qfqidwo1_250.jpg https://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzsaich5rl1qfqidwo2_250.jpg https://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzsaich5rl1qfqidwo3_250.jpg​TM (my dh) wearing Miss Boo in the Ergo tonight while we shopped. :cloud9:


----------



## lepaskilf

Very cute Starlithome x


----------



## Snuffy

hot tea said:


> Love the geckos!!!
> 
> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/419945_3317450578148_1324759268_4639182_612825374_n.jpg?dl=1
> 
> A better look at the lovely boba.

I'm going to hire a Boba after I get paid next week to try before we buy - I was going to go for the plain dusk one for DH, but now I'm wondering if he could be persuaded to go for this pattern :D


----------



## hot tea

I LOVE the pattern and I am not generally into that kind of thing.

Anyways, kangaroo carry. Easiest carry I have ever done for SURE
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/37d30bd5.jpg


----------



## loopy82

Love all your carriers hot tea, you really should start a library! x


----------



## Maid Marian

Loopy - I love your avatar SO much!


----------



## loopy82

Thanks! We were at an amazing baby group when I took it, dd had so much fun x


----------



## Maid Marian

loopy82 said:


> Thanks! We were at an amazing baby group when I took it, dd had so much fun x

ooh which group?


----------



## loopy82

Kindermusik, think they do classes all over the country x


----------



## hot tea

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/0f0339dc.jpg
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/e0167ce2.jpg

New wrap


----------



## sun

OOH HT - That's gorgeous! What is it?


----------



## hot tea

Ellaroo 4.5 meter, Claudia


----------



## hot tea

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/426244_3334539765367_912677333_n.jpg?dl=1

Our japanese ring sling.


----------



## hot tea

Ordering as soon as the money makes it to paypal:

Silk pfau rose, 3.7 meters
https://wraptown.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/pfaurosa1.jpg
https://wraptown.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/pfaurosa.jpg
https://wraptown.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/pfaurosa2.jpg


----------



## StarlitHome

https://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzxqa4bxqe1qfqidwo1_250.jpg
https://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzxqa4bxqe1qfqidwo2_250.jpg​went for a walk tonight :)


----------



## Rmar

hot tea said:


> Ordering as soon as the money makes it to paypal:
> 
> Silk pfau rose, 3.7 meters
> https://wraptown.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/pfaurosa1.jpg
> https://wraptown.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/pfaurosa.jpg
> https://wraptown.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/pfaurosa2.jpg

Mmm pink chooks (as I had heard them affectionately called). I have only ever seen photos and never one IRL. Looks lovely.

I am waiting for Girasol light rainbow to arrive but the order is being placed on Wednesday and has arrive from overseas. I can't wait!


----------



## Aunty E

Sun, what wrap are you using? I really want to try that carry, but my only woven is just a piece of fabric I had lying around and it's only five metres long - I guess that carry needs a long wrap?


----------



## Tulip

5m will do a double hammock easily E, I can just about manage it with a 4.2 x


----------



## Aunty E

Really!? *runs upstairs and pulls it out of the wardrobe eagerly* Yay!!


----------



## mommax3

what rand are these and where can i but one? you guys seem to have a sub culture all on wraps I love it!!!


----------



## Aunty E

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/170de10a.jpg

So you can :) this one is just plain thin cotton, and it wasnt ideal. What sort of woven would people recommend? I'm guessing actual wraps have a more open weave and a very slight stretch to them on the bias?


----------



## hot tea

Wovens do not stretch.

I would recommend 4.2 to 4.7 meters, no shorter. Longer would be fine. Get something medium-thin in weave, thick can be hard to wrap with at first. Also, get something with rails (different colored stripes). They are a grea way to learn how to wrap snugly, as you can locate where the top of the wrap is, the positioing, etc.

Didymos stripes works well, natibaby stripes is a bit cheaper. Girosol are good learners wraps. Didymos is the most expensive of the options.


----------



## Tulip

Babywearing wraps 'German Style Woven' have a verrrrry slight diagonal stretch. 

Get yer bum on Natural Mamas (yep, another forum to stalk you on :p), they have an excellent trade board x


----------



## sun

Aunty E said:


> Sun, what wrap are you using? I really want to try that carry, but my only woven is just a piece of fabric I had lying around and it's only five metres long - I guess that carry needs a long wrap?

My wrap is 4.7m and I have lots left over. I have a didymos 50% hemp that I am loving, but the material is quite grippy so is a bit harder to get snug. It has a bit of stretch on the diagonal but none lengthwise or widthwise. I just bought another last week (Vatanai) and went for a shorter wrap (4m) that I think will be better for me, but the 4.7m (size 6 in didymos) is the most popular length for versatility. xx

Also love your pic! :D


----------



## hot tea

Who here uses short wraps?


----------



## sun

hot tea said:


> Who here uses short wraps?

Oh I'm also interested in this! I've been reading about it on the baby wearer and am considering getting one - maybe a size 3?


----------



## hot tea

See, the pfau is 3.7. I am thinking about getting a 4.2 instead because I fear spending 250$ on something I may be disappointed with.


----------



## sun

hot tea said:


> See, the pfau is 3.7. I am thinking about getting a 4.2 instead because I fear spending 250$ on something I may be disappointed with.

A 4.2 would be more versatile for sure. I haven't branched out to other carries besides the FWCC, FCC, DH, and the SHBC (secure high back carry I think it's called) I tried the rucksack but have so much fabric left over that I am thinking a shorter one would be handy. There are also some carrying options with them that are really quick for around the house. The new wrap I just bought is a 4.0m and I think the length will be great, but still would like a shorter one.

But for the $ I would probably go longer so you can use for all carries. It's a gorgeous wrap and I would always want the option of wearing it! :D


----------



## loopy82

I love the pfau wrap, would like one in violet if I could afford it. I've heard they're hard to wrap with though, how are you finding it hot tea? Will be getting a short wrap soon as I'm doing a babywearing course and it's included. Think it will be handy, you can get some sling rings and use it as ring sling as well. I'm on natural mamas too, the fsot section is great! x


----------



## Tulip

I'd love a shorty, less bulk to carry around when D is walking - but he's a wriggler and will pop his bum out of a RUB so I need the length for reinforcement/under-leg passes. Hence my geckos are a 4.


----------



## redstiletto

My didys are aqua waves and butterflies rosanna. I'm dying for a pfau now lol. Does anyone have experience with silk? I'm so tempted but also afraid that LO might slip out lol :dohh:


----------



## StarlitHome

https://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzyti4ITbw1qfqidwo1_250.jpg https://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzyti4ITbw1qfqidwo2_250.jpg
first time trying a back carry - sorry for the crap pics.


----------



## Tulip

Excelkent work - Boo looks happy back there! x


----------



## raychmumtobe

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/403246_10150794516740200_756580199_12467411_228851361_n.jpg
Me wearing Catey in our Close Carrier :thumbup:

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/426232_10150808948890200_756580199_12502654_1375730595_n.jpg
Me and Catey in the Wrapsody breeze woven wrap. :happydance:

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/402616_10150808951165200_756580199_12502657_67936027_n.jpg 
Catey snuggled up in the wrapsody breeze woven wrap. :cloud9:


----------



## hot tea

loopy82 said:


> I love the pfau wrap, would like one in violet if I could afford it. I've heard they're hard to wrap with though, how are you finding it hot tea? Will be getting a short wrap soon as I'm doing a babywearing course and it's included. Think it will be handy, you can get some sling rings and use it as ring sling as well. I'm on natural mamas too, the fsot section is great! x

I haven't got it yet, just waiting for my money to transfer onto paypal. I am sooo excited, though!

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/419826_3344711259648_1324759268_4651586_303321516_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## Rmar

Tulip said:


> I'd love a shorty, less bulk to carry around when D is walking - but he's a wriggler and will pop his bum out of a RUB so I need the length for reinforcement/under-leg passes. Hence my geckos are a 4.

I'm the same as you. If I am standing still, DD will bounce up and down. We took a 15 minute bus ride the other day and by the end she had loosened the wrap. I really need to get my head around a wriggle proof back carry.

If shorties would work for us, I'd love one in a Jim Salvia for hot days.


----------



## loopy82

You definitely have to get pics on here as soon as it arrives hot tea!

Starlit, you lo looks really happy back there :thumbup:


----------



## hot tea

Haha, oh I will... Will I ever. ;) I CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## Menelly

Is it possible to make wraps? What kind of material would you use? Is decent material available at local craft stores or do you need to order it online?

I have one wrap, but it's plain white and mildly boring. I'd like to try my hand at making one in a material I like more!

Thanks! :)


----------



## StarlitHome

loopy82 said:


> Starlit, you lo looks really happy back there :thumbup:

She was giggling her head off the whole time I was getting her up there and adjusting, and I'm pretty sure she loved the new angle when we were downstairs doing the laundry :thumbup:

Oh you people with your wovens, you're making me want one!!!


----------



## Thumper

Menelly said:


> Is it possible to make wraps? What kind of material would you use? Is decent material available at local craft stores or do you need to order it online?
> 
> I have one wrap, but it's plain white and mildly boring. I'd like to try my hand at making one in a material I like more!
> 
> Thanks! :)

You could dye it fairly easily? with wovens it's best to buy a proper wrap a the fabric is high quality and specialist.


----------



## sun

I have a SSC (manduca) and so far my LO hasn't tolerated it at all. But last night I popped her onto my back and she was asleep in seconds! I love my wraps, but I am glad I have the option of the manduca if I need it! Here she is catching zzs - she slept for 2h. She's so tiny in it compared to my son though :haha:


----------



## RoxyRoo

Here's my DD in our Rose & Rebellion carrier :)
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-24 17.07.42.jpg
File size: 65 KB
Views: 25


----------



## r3ady4baby

Em, Inka & Me :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







704258544_2517487968_0.jpeg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 1









704259335_2517490729_0.jpeg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 1









704258771_2517488762_0.jpeg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## StarlitHome

https://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m00z7dAhmx1qfqidwo2_r1_250.jpg https://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m00z7dAhmx1qfqidwo3_250.jpg
from our walk today :) it was raining, so Molly had a blanket-hood in the Mei Tai.


----------



## sun

Just got a new wrap!!! Thought I would show it off! :D 
I already have my next wrap purchase in the back of my head - I just need to wait a while so OH doesn't go mad lol :haha:


----------



## Snuffy

I have a Boba 3G on order to try before I buy for a fortnight and am getting impatient for it to arrive :haha:

Today I managed to get my mei tai on without too much faff and it's the first time it felt "right" on as well. No buggering about having to tighten it several times because he felt like he was sliding down my body for a change :D


----------



## hot tea

sun said:


> Just got a new wrap!!! Thought I would show it off! :D
> I already have my next wrap purchase in the back of my head - I just need to wait a while so OH doesn't go mad lol :haha:

Loving it!!!


----------



## sun

hot tea said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> Just got a new wrap!!! Thought I would show it off! :D
> I already have my next wrap purchase in the back of my head - I just need to wait a while so OH doesn't go mad lol :haha:
> 
> Loving it!!!Click to expand...

Thanks! :flower: I really love it - it is so much thinner and silkier than my hemp indio. Perfect summer wrap! x


----------



## loopy82

r3ady4baby said:


> Em, Inka & Me :thumbup:

Lovely pics! We have an inka ring sling, love it. Have just bought a storch rs for the library too :thumbup:


----------



## katerdid

Some bunny loves the double hammock carry! Snoozing away while I sew up our wet bag.

https://i43.tinypic.com/1z4j05j.jpg


----------



## hot tea

Great carry! Love it katerdid.


----------



## VegtaBully

This is our first try with the Moby and I already love it. I can finally see how I will be functional again without my husband here 24/7.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2232.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Tulip

VegtaBully said:


> This is our first try with the Moby and I already love it. I can finally see how I will be functional again without my husband here 24/7.

Looks fab, hon - nice and high too, just perfect :cloud9: (I often see lots of low-riding Mobys) x


----------



## JellyBeann

This thread makes me sooo jealous, especially of Hot Tea! (You just have the most gorgeous carriers!) DH should start his second part of his apprenticeship soon, so he should be on some real money, and I can afford things! I told him last night, I'm going to start buying nice things when we actually have some money lol)


----------



## hot tea

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/64142_3401167831027_1324759268_4674594_1900990409_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/422657_3401200071833_1324759268_4674636_320531571_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/431153_3401234272688_1324759268_4674683_1753932782_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## Thumper

JB you just won a load of carriers! You can't have any more. It's not fair! :p
Just saw you're nearly at 12 weeks! Whooo!


----------



## nypage1981

Hello! 

Subbing. 

I was just looking through this thread for info about wraps and RS... I have finally, over about 4 months, learned a lot about SSC's from Thebabywearer. I just received my first one but am going to learn about wraps and ring slings now. One must have options, right? 

Thats all!


----------



## katerdid

hot tea said:


> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/64142_3401167831027_1324759268_4674594_1900990409_n.jpg?dl=1
> https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/422657_3401200071833_1324759268_4674636_320531571_n.jpg?dl=1
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/431153_3401234272688_1324759268_4674683_1753932782_n.jpg?dl=1

Oh wow, Hot Tea!!!! Gorgeous!!!!! https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-love017.gif And look how big your LO is getting!! He looks so happy :D


----------



## Rmar

Girasol Light Rainbow in a RR:
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/b493b879.jpg

And again in a SHBC:
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/bc9a9d82.jpg

I love it. So easy to tie and very forgiving.


----------



## katerdid

Oh rmar ... you have no idea how much I'm coveting your girasol... https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-love008.gif


----------



## hot tea

Getting the rainbow light girosol once we have moved. Well, after I finally hunt down the BBSLEN turkish delight which has been discontinued but I DESPERATELY must have. I won't survive without it.

My rose silk pfau has been ordered in a size six (so I spent a bit extra, sue me... It's on sale!). Will be getting it by the end of this week hopefully! No later than monday.


----------



## hot tea

Next on the wrap agenda

https://pics.livejournal.com/nionila/pic/0033b3w3


----------



## hot tea

Rmar said:


> Girasol Light Rainbow in a RR:
> https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/b493b879.jpg
> 
> And again in a SHBC:
> https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/bc9a9d82.jpg
> 
> I love it. So easy to tie and very forgiving.

Oh and this looks lovely. Drool!


----------



## raychmumtobe

hot tea said:


> Rmar said:
> 
> 
> Girasol Light Rainbow in a RR:
> https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/b493b879.jpg
> 
> And again in a SHBC:
> https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/bc9a9d82.jpg
> 
> I love it. So easy to tie and very forgiving.
> 
> Oh my word! Im in love!! I want! I want! I want!!! :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## LittleBoo

raychmumtobe said:


> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/402616_10150808951165200_756580199_12502657_67936027_n.jpg
> Catey snuggled up in the wrapsody breeze woven wrap. :cloud9:


*strokes Wrapsody lovingly*...


----------



## nypage1981

Hot Tea- I love that ring sling, its perfect, what kind is it and what does one look for in a RS?


----------



## Willo

First pic is Charlie in a woven wrap that my cousin gave me and the second pic is him in his new babyhawk :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Image0998.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 2









Image1013.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## booda

First attempt at a back carry, *very *bad wrapping attempt though :haha: lol, not easy practicing with a very wiggly impatient baby who NEEDS to have at least one arm out, while trying to pull and eat my hair! But it's a first attempt anyway with new wrap :happydance:


----------



## hot tea

Beautiful wrap booda! Great first attempt.

This morning on our walk...

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/423476_3414379801318_1324759268_4681907_1099324828_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/427489_3414405601963_1324759268_4681915_1410127611_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/419082_3414354200678_1324759268_4681892_1764094116_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## Snuffy

Oh man, I want a woven wrap so bad now - I think DH's indulgence would run out though :haha:

*I do have a Moby and Close carrier to sell soon though...*


----------



## hot tea

nypage1981 said:


> Hot Tea- I love that ring sling, its perfect, what kind is it and what does one look for in a RS?

I have a shijira ringsling. https://www.babywearing.jp/shirokumasling.com/products/cid-37/pid-51/index.html it's japanese. 

Honestly, I would just buy a nice woven and a ring and then convert it whenever you want. You needn't spent 100+ on an extra sling.


----------



## StarlitHome

https://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0gdbzvWaR1qfqidwo1_250.jpghttps://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0gdbzvWaR1qfqidwo2_250.jpg​


----------



## nypage1981

Hot tea, your pics and your carriers make me drool. As does your lovely weather....
I Love the idea of converting a wrap to RS when I want, thanks. I wouldn't have thought of that. Does it have to be a shorter length wrap to be able to convert to a RS? 

Willo love the Babyhawk! Do you like it? I was looking at those also. I am now looking into a bamberoo Mai tai....

Is there a thread for babywearing chatter on BNB? I would hate to bog down a photo thread with blah blah! 

Guess i'll add a pic to make up for it...
In the Moby...its too unsupportive for my big boy now but we were waiting for our RNBB (my avatar pic) in the mail and he actually loves the Moby again. Hated it for months so we went on a baby wearing strike.
 



Attached Files:







416972_3340878359161_1184755982_3342980_708941894_n.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## katerdid

:wohoo: Guess what will coming to live with me sometime in Mid-May? 
A Diamond Weave Northern Lights! :dance: 
Don't ask me how I convinced my hubby to buy me a brand new Girasol exclusive, cuz it's still baffling me :haha: 
When it comes, I will be spamming this thread with a picsplosion!!!


----------



## sun

katerdid said:


> :wohoo: Guess what will coming to live with me sometime in Mid-May?
> A Diamond Weave Northern Lights! :dance:
> Don't ask me how I convinced my hubby to buy me a brand new Girasol exclusive, cuz it's still baffling me :haha:
> When it comes, I will be spamming this thread with a picsplosion!!!

OOOH Nice! Can't wait to see! :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

kait i was looking at those on paxbaby! on their site it said to use as a RS or mei tai and said was more supportive with diamond weave.....is there a better price than $100 or is that good? I might just have to wait to see how you like it now! why not until mid may?


----------



## hot tea

Paxbaby is extremely overpriced. Like... Yeah, highly recommend you look elsewhere!


----------



## nypage1981

Great to know, thank, you. They also *ignored* my attempts to rent carriers from them a couple months ago. I understand busy, but didn't even respond to the email saying I wanted to rent. Whatever.


----------



## hot tea

Personally I refuse to support their business. She is very rude (the owner) and prices things literally like 50 dollars + overprice. I can't stand it because that isn't what babywearing is about


----------



## nypage1981

I will look elsewhere. I was already put off a bit when I was shopping for SSC.


----------



## katerdid

I bought mine off Sustainable Sprouts. It will be $112. Not too terrible a price for a brand new woven, I think. Diamond weave is a lot more supportive and cushy without being too thick or warm. I am not going to turn it into a RS or MT. 
Nicole - I have to wait because they haven't been made it yet. These wovens are handmade by Guatemala natives, so they'll take some time. Also that's why they are so expensive.


----------



## nypage1981

If you "turn" it into a RS or mei tei, is that permanent? I guess i just thought it could be used for all purposes freely, but maybe thats not the case.


----------



## katerdid

Into a MT, yeah. RS can be done with just rings, but you also can make it permanent.


----------



## JellyBeann

Thumper said:


> JB you just won a load of carriers! You can't have any more. It's not fair! :p
> Just saw you're nearly at 12 weeks! Whooo!

Aww...come on, surely here of all places we agree you can never have too many slings! :wink: 

YES for 11 weeks plus! I have my ultrasound on the 13th, so that's exciting!! :happydance:

Currently on my dreaming about it list: :drool: :drool:

https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/169659110932260310_CXUak5xo_c.jpg

https://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/198228821067973319_mirw5tZq_c.jpg


----------



## hot tea

I love them both! What are they? 

My pfau could be here any day now...


----------



## katerdid

Oooo, JB those look fab! The gold looks so cushy! 
And how exciting - bet you can't wait for the 13th!

Hot Tea - I can't wait to see your pfau!


----------



## Thumper

JB that second one is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## StarlitHome

I tried knotting one of my scarves from Thailand (my dad's best friend lives there and brings them back for us) into a quick sling:
https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0k5gpY1e21qfqidwo3_250.jpg https://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0k5gpY1e21qfqidwo4_250.jpg​Needs some adjustment but I like it!


----------



## hot tea

No pfau yet. :(

On our way to check earlier...

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/429981_3427906459476_1324759268_4686428_603000956_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/423302_3427915579704_1324759268_4686431_755994340_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## sun

Can't wait to see it!!!
I am thinking of buying a Jade Fog - they are soooo nice!

Also it must be warm there - jealous of your lack of jacket! :haha:


----------



## hot tea

It's pretty mild. you're in ontario, right? Yeah... We BCers are SPOILED.


----------



## sun

hot tea said:


> It's pretty mild. you're in ontario, right? Yeah... We BCers are SPOILED.

I know - I love BC! I have friends & family there. :thumbup:

But I see from your ticker that you're moving to the Netherlands! Nice - my OH's family is from there and I keep hoping they will fly us over to visit :haha:


----------



## hot tea

Yes, we are. Also pretty mild there, which I like. And rich with diversity and culture! Very excited... And absolutely terrified.


----------



## sun

hot tea said:


> Yes, we are. Also pretty mild there, which I like. And rich with diversity and culture! Very excited... And absolutely terrified.

OMG I would be terrified too! But so so excited - I am a wee bit jealous. Do you have any family there? Or is it a work move? Long term? Sorry for all the questions - just so exciting! I was trying to get OH to move to Rotterdam a few years ago.


----------



## hot tea

i have no family on my side, but my partner is dutch and grew up in Amsterdam. All his family lives there still. It's work related, as well as We want to raise our children very cultured. Vancouver island doesn't offer that in the slightest. It's beautiful, but it is very flat in every other way but nature.

The move enables me to be a SAHM - I will be wandering the continent. I want to start up a babywearing group that I can do meetups all over. I plan on trying to meet some people over in england. :D It could easly be a day trip by plane.


----------



## hot tea

Once I make the move I am going to try and gather up a crowd from here! I want to make a babywearing blog that includes meetup photography, to help raise awareness of the benefits of babywearing. Basically, I wanna take gorgeous photos of gorgeous women wearing their gorgeous children. I also want to do video blogging tutorials/my adventures/interviews with other mamas. 

I want to start a huge community. And I think I can do it. Hence why I take a million babywearing photos. It's a start!


----------



## Willo

nypage1981 said:


> Willo love the Babyhawk! Do you like it? I was looking at those also. I am now looking into a bamberoo Mai tai....

I love the Babyhawk, though it is still fairly new. So far so good. Taken Charlie out a few times in it and had no problems. He always seems so comfy in it and it is comfortable for me to wear too.

He is only 6 weeks old, so not sure how it will fair as he gets bigger, but I"m sure there are women on here who can answer that.


----------



## sun

Sounds so amazing :D My partner is also Dutch - his family is from Baarn? Did I spell that right LOL! So great that you are able to make a move like that - we could never afford it unless OH got a fab job.

I love your babywearing idea!! :D Your BW pics are really beautiful too - and it doesn't hurt that you are gorgeous. I bet your pics have caused lots of interest just on this thread alone!


----------



## Willo

Hot tea I think your blog is a great idea. I know that the advice I got from you and others here about Baby wearing, as well as seeing so many photo's of people BW really helped me to do it myself and I've not looked back.


----------



## hot tea

I just want to make babywearing look more "cool", accessible, etc. More modern and more fashionable. Basically, I want to attract on a shallow level, so that after that attention has been captured people will start to listen to my message. Seems a bit immoral, but I LOVE babywearing just because it is the one time I feel GORGEOUS. Just because it is self expression - this is what Istand for, you know? Closeness, love, nature. I feel that message needs to be pushed. 

Who here is in the EU? Who here would be interested in joining in in some way? I think it would be SO cool to go to a huge city like London or Amsterdam with a group of babywearing mamas and take high resolution images. Make it a really modern, interesting meet. I would want to do somelive stream video.

My partner is actually a web designer and programmer so he can set me up with the website etc, make it look nice. He also works in advertisement so he can make it appealing.


----------



## StarlitHome

hot tea, that is an AWESOME idea! I would love to be a part of that. Unfortunately I'm in Hawaii :haha: Not Europe...


----------



## hot tea

You could still be a part of it! I want to make my own online community as well. :D I would love to get people blogging along with me! INTERNATIONAL AWARENESS!!!!!


----------



## Maman

id join in! my husband also works in graphic design and print process. 

london is a train ride from me. 

Id really love to educate women in my town on the benefits of babywearing, ive already been slowly winning people round to cloth nappying. i literally never see babywearers here, its really sad this town is quite backward in some ways.


----------



## booda

HT if you ever make Edinburgh plans let me know, sounds like a brilliant idea you have!


----------



## sun

hot tea said:


> You could still be a part of it! I want to make my own online community as well. :D I would love to get people blogging along with me! INTERNATIONAL AWARENESS!!!!!

Well I'm not in the EU either, but would love to help! x


----------



## nypage1981

HT, its very inspiring what you plan to do. I love to picture women everywhere thinking of babywearing as cool and beautiful. 

I am considered very alternative with my cloth diapers and babywearing amongst my peers, but am spreading the cloth interest. This town isnt that diverse, but quite a "hippie" town so babywearing shouldnt be such a foreign thing here!
(NOT saying that all or only hippies wear babies, or that we are hippies for wearing babies!)


----------



## katerdid

Absolutely lovely plan, Hot Tea!! You have the most gorgeous photo's - I really think you could gather a lot of followers. That's what caught me at first really. I stumbled across a blog of a lady who traveled across country and had carried her little girl up in wovens. Just seeing that made me really interested and hopefully you'll be able to inspire like that on a large scale!


----------



## Willo

I'm in Ireland. However I'm a bit camera shy but would consider it as it is so positive what you want to do. It would be so good to get a big group all baby wearing in the one place.

Where I live you don't tend to see too many people baby wearing and I think most people see it as an alternative thing. Would be nice to show how diverse the baby wearing community truly is.


----------



## Rmar

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/rikim_m/3d330e84.jpg
I'm falling in love with Nadia. I came for the colour and stayed for the fringe and thinness.


----------



## Tulip

Im not far from London, HT! There's a great BW community over here (centred around naturalmamas.co.uk) though it isn't considered mainstream unless you're using a mainstream carrier or better known SSC - if you're in the street wrapping your child, you're generally considered to have two heads!

South East girls, there's a Spring Sling Show in St Pancras on 24th March with a raffle FULL of slings - PM me if you want details, I'll try and start a thread about it later.


----------



## JellyBeann

hot tea said:


> i have no family on my side, but my partner is dutch and grew up in Amsterdam. All his family lives there still. It's work related, as well as We want to raise our children very cultured. Vancouver island doesn't offer that in the slightest. It's beautiful, but it is very flat in every other way but nature.
> 
> The move enables me to be a SAHM - I will be wandering the continent. I want to start up a babywearing group that I can do meetups all over. I plan on trying to meet some people over in england. :D It could easly be a day trip by plane.

Come to Pembrokeshire, it's beautiful...and I live here lol...we're in Wales, pretty much as far into Wales as you can go without falling in the sea!!




hot tea said:


> I just want to make babywearing look more "cool", accessible, etc. More modern and more fashionable. Basically, I want to attract on a shallow level, so that after that attention has been captured people will start to listen to my message. Seems a bit immoral, but I LOVE babywearing just because it is the one time I feel GORGEOUS. Just because it is self expression - this is what Istand for, you know? Closeness, love, nature. I feel that message needs to be pushed.
> 
> Who here is in the EU? Who here would be interested in joining in in some way? I think it would be SO cool to go to a huge city like London or Amsterdam with a group of babywearing mamas and take high resolution images. Make it a really modern, interesting meet. I would want to do somelive stream video.
> 
> My partner is actually a web designer and programmer so he can set me up with the website etc, make it look nice. He also works in advertisement so he can make it appealing.

I'd join!! Definitely be up for that!!! It sounds AMAZING!!


----------



## JellyBeann

Oh, ad they are:

1) Ellevil Cotton Zara
2) Girasol Xela's Rainbow


----------



## Thumper

I second Pembrokeshire being utterly gorgeous. Most of Wales is though.

I am now off to search for that Giirasol :dohh:


----------



## Snuffy

A friend has kindly offered to lend me one of her wovens to have a try of :D


----------



## 21p1eco

Us at Pennywell farm today in our babyhawk mei tai, excuse the picture of me i look awful as im very tired today.

https://i908.photobucket.com/albums/ac284/21p1eco/e5d84b9b.jpg


----------



## StarlitHome

You ladies with your gorgeous wovens have got me looking around now... Unfortunately I don't think wovens are very common here so the chances of me finding a good-priced used one are slim-to-none. :( 
Someone back me up here - I posted a link to a lovely woven wrap on my FB and someone said "Just get a Moby/Sleepy wrap, they're much cheaper" BUT I was pretty sure that the stretchy wraps are not safe for bigger/older babies and certainly not for back-carries? I _had_ a Moby but sold it and got a Mei Tai when my daughter hit 15 pounds - she's now 20 pounds.


----------



## sun

Though you can technically use a stretchy wrap for heavier babies as long as they are on the front, it gets uncomfortable as they get bigger. The wrap ends up sagging and needing readjusting, etc... 

So I would definitely recommend a woven wrap if you can get your hands on one. Check out the used wraps on The Baby Wearer. They are in the US and so shipping shouldn't be too much xx


----------



## booda

I had to give up my moby about a month ago, LO was about 15lbs then......he just kept sagging and if i spent more than 20mins i'd have to take it off and re-tie it which is a pain in the arse. It was a godsend when he was <14lbs though, for popping him in and out :D

I think victoria sling lady does non-stretchy wraps, ill go check

Yes, here! https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Victoria...?pt=UK_Baby_Carriers&var=&hash=item5f78c22908

dont think they're woven but they're not stretchy like moby...


----------



## nypage1981

Yep, agreed with them on the Moby wrap. Its fine for newborn but now at 18 lbs Kian is too big. Although for some reason he likes it now, hated it when he could be supported by it! So I still use it until ive decided on a better wrap, but its no good for hands free anymore, I still kind of hold him he is just too big for it. Would not think back carry with Moby....he can arch back and pretty much be out of the thing...


----------



## Arcanegirl

Daddywearing in our new Boba 
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/5cb580e4.jpg

and me trying it up under bump (sorry about the jammies :blush: ) Im soo happy I can toddler wear again, Ive missed it!
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/eea63463.jpg


----------



## loopy82

Hot tea, I'm in! I'm setting up a sling library and meet in NW England, you can see the website here: https://bdslinglibrary.com and the fb page in my sig x


----------



## Tulip

Daddywearing in the ergo :)

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/0cb0c219.jpg


----------



## sun

Tulip - OOH I like that ergo colour! :thumbup: Haven't seen it before.

Love it AG! :D

I am loving this woven wrap - it is gorgeous and I can carry Pip for hours. She slept in it for 4h the other day. Here's another pic of it - I messed with the pic on photoshop a bit to try and get the real colours of the wrap to show! It's beautiful, so comfy and super easy to wrap!


----------



## Thumper

AG that looks great. It looks like it fits nicely around your lovely bump :)

Tulip- we have that Ergo too. It's brilliant.


----------



## nypage1981

Here's Kian ridin dirty in Robin..(my carrier's name, really original since its a Robins Nest BB). I look like crap because I didn't feel like showering today. Hey, we all have our days. 

Anyways, I am really shopping hard for a wrap and was thinking I need something breathable for summer because Kian is a heater. Which is fine for us in the MN winter cold.but not summer...Anyone have any opinions on Vatnai? Or Storch Leo?
 



Attached Files:







421918_3192963217435_1066536538_3103403_910767063_n.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## nypage1981

Sun- ver pretty wrap.


----------



## redstiletto

Love seeing the daddies babywearing!


----------



## darkangel1981

I stalk this thread so much!!!!

i can now join you. :D

excuse the background we are moving rooms about. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v65/sulumac/temporary-5.jpg

Ive been having some issues getting the carrier right. Im crossing the straps because it feels better (i think i have narrow shoulders) but maybe its cause my boy is a good weight and size? maybe he would be better on my back?


----------



## nypage1981

Mine above is around the same age as yours DarkAngel and I find front carries to be good, where is it uncomfortable for you on your carrier?


----------



## sun

nypage1981 said:


> Here's Kian ridin dirty in Robin..(my carrier's name, really original since its a Robins Nest BB). I look like crap because I didn't feel like showering today. Hey, we all have our days.
> 
> Anyways, I am really shopping hard for a wrap and was thinking I need something breathable for summer because Kian is a heater. Which is fine for us in the MN winter cold.but not summer...Anyone have any opinions on Vatnai? Or Storch Leo?

I really like my Vatanai! Supportive, affordable and not nearly as warm as my hemp (though I love that one too!). I haven't had it through the summer yet, but from what I've heard they are good in hot weather


----------



## Snuffy

Oh you lot are so bad for my bank balance, I am on reduced pay you know :haha:

I have just won a Storch on eBay :D


----------



## sun

Snuffy said:


> Oh you lot are so bad for my bank balance, I am on reduced pay you know :haha:
> 
> I have just won a Storch on eBay :D

OOH nice! :thumbup:


----------



## hot tea

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/418385_3448362090854_1324759268_4695142_1170159052_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## darkangel1981

nypage1981 said:


> Mine above is around the same age as yours DarkAngel and I find front carries to be good, where is it uncomfortable for you on your carrier?

its my shoulders mainly. Crossing does seem to help. Also not sure i have the waist band tight enough.. or the straps. I will just keep experimenting.


----------



## LisaMariee

darkangel1981 said:


> I stalk this thread so much!!!!
> 
> i can now join you. :D
> 
> excuse the background we are moving rooms about.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v65/sulumac/temporary-5.jpg
> 
> Ive been having some issues getting the carrier right. Im crossing the straps because it feels better (i think i have narrow shoulders) but maybe its cause my boy is a good weight and size? maybe he would be better on my back?

He looks a tad low, he should be high enough to kiss without any struggle


Now for my picture




Double hammock with my nati breezo :cloud9:


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you Sun- exactly what im looking for. Something nice and cool for summer. 

Lisa and HT- cute pics of snuggly little babies! 

Dark angel- I think the straps seem like they need tightening, and if my shoulder straps are digging into my neck when crossed in back, I try to lower where they cross on my back a little so the straps are away from my neck some.


----------



## darkangel1981

thanks so much for the advice ladies. Going out now for a bit so shall see what difference is like.


----------



## emyandpotato

New Boba carrier :flower:
 



Attached Files:







420985_10151399577390541_593935540_23377617_128063951_n.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 13









423711_10151396306695541_593935540_23367333_691718004_n.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## hot tea

PHOTO DUMP!! I have decided to really focus on babywearing pictures, make them nicer. I want to start taking pictures of other babywearers, too. It all ties into my babywearing online movement I want to build. I am going to start looking into a good place to put these photos, and push them out there using twitter, etc. 

Bad facebook quality...

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/431268_3475920979809_1324759268_4706727_1650849629_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/421687_3475926419945_1324759268_4706728_1613427215_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/419668_3475929500022_1324759268_4706729_2137801920_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/422421_3475933100112_1324759268_4706731_457773007_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/427559_3475935540173_1324759268_4706733_1851747038_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/423980_3475939420270_1324759268_4706735_442619286_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## booda

bear with me - im very new to wrapping lol, mastered front carries but......still trying to practice the back wrappings with a rather impatient baby :dohh:


----------



## sun

booda - Beautiful! :D

HT - Love that wrap! I have yet another wrap on the way (Jade Fog from Ellevill) and can't wait to try it out. How long is the wrap you are wearing in the pic? I want a wrap that is just long enough to do a rucksack TIF without much extra. I bought a 4 - hope it's not too short! :D


----------



## hot tea

It's 4.6 meters!


----------



## hot tea

Size four is about 3.6, right? I am planning for a shorty next, didymos. I ended up get a size six pfau.


----------



## sun

hot tea said:


> Size four is about 3.6, right? I am planning for a shorty next, didymos. I ended up get a size six pfau.

Yes it's around 3.6m - maybe a bit less. Did you post pics of the pfau and I missed them????


----------



## hot tea

I didn't, let me post here! One sec. :D


----------



## hot tea

Pfau rose silk size six!!

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/431989_3462918174747_1324759268_4701566_1885522340_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/422123_3462985776437_1324759268_4701587_341003875_n.jpg?dl=1
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/418269_3463055018168_1324759268_4701590_1445063010_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## sun

OMG soooo beautiful! :thumbup: 
I know you were worried about being disappointed - do you love it? It looks amazing. How is the silk to wrap - I am assuming it's gorgeous and super soft! I almost bought the black/white hemp pfau in a shorty when it came out the other day. Drool!


----------



## hot tea

It is amazing. I am seriously in love. IT IS WORTH IT. Seriously. Omg.


----------



## raychmumtobe

beautiful!


----------



## Tulip

Love the pfau HT!

I have sold my purple geckos and got a geckos WCMT in its place - first outing as soon as LO wakes up. Typically he's having a super long nap :haha:


----------



## JellyBeann

:drool: HT!!


----------



## hot tea

Thans everyone! It is a DREAM! Ahhh... Even my OH wants to use it.

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/431194_3478556525696_1324759268_4707556_1358525215_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## katerdid

Oh HT it's gorgeous!!!!!! 


We went to the garden's yesterday. Can you spot the stowaway? Here's a hint: it's resting on something white 
https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/William%20James%20Kaiser/IMG_20120315_104948.jpg


----------



## hot tea

SO CUTE!!! Your back carry looks really good! Do you know of a good video to learn that one?


----------



## katerdid

Thanks Hot Tea! :D

It's just a double hammock - I learned off of this vid:

Spoiler
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMW_GUkMdZw


----------



## sun

^^ That's the video I used for the DH too! It's pretty much the only carry I do. I want a shorty so I can do a ruck tied in front without super long tails though! x


----------



## hot tea

I have started a flickr account where I will be upload my babywearing pics. I have decided on a movement name: Carry Them. Basically I am putting up babywearing photography, and once I move I will hope to meet people from here to take pictures. Of the baby wearing meets, etc. 

Imagine this: twenty women babywearing downtown london. All looking beautiful in a beautoful city, surrounded by dubious onlookers.

I also made a twitter, youtube, etc. I am having my OH design me a website to pull it all together...

Link is in my sig. It is the beginning!


----------



## hot tea

Anyone interested in joining the movement, let me know. I want to make something good.


----------



## Poppy7

hot tea said:


> Anyone interested in joining the movement, let me know. I want to make something good.

Fab start hot tea :thumbup: What kind of participation are you looking for? Photos of others baby wearing?


----------



## Poppy7

hot tea said:


> Thans everyone! It is a DREAM! Ahhh... Even my OH wants to use it.
> 
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/431194_3478556525696_1324759268_4707556_1358525215_n.jpg?dl=1

I love this hot tea. Is it very supportive or would baby tip out if you were running after an active 2 year old? I was looking at something like this for my little girl.


----------



## nypage1981

HT very nice photos. i see most of your wraps are size 6....is this personal preference?


----------



## booda

HT let me know if you ever plan to visit edinburgh ;)


----------



## shortie1990

Crap picture, but this was our first proper outing, just in the lift :haha:

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd457/shortie1990/4c26f3a7.jpg


----------



## hot tea

For the babywearing meet in the UK I want to meet in a mjor city the first time. Like London, because I hear babywearing is very, very unheard of there. When I begin planning I am going to give it at LEAST a month in advance si everyone interested can at least try to work it into their schedules. Not one hundred percent sure it will be london - I will visit other areas as well. 

I find size 6 the safest size, will be getting a shorty soon though!


----------



## hot tea

Poppy7 said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in joining the movement, let me know. I want to make something good.
> 
> Fab start hot tea :thumbup: What kind of participation are you looking for? Photos of others baby wearing?Click to expand...

I want to form groups all over the EU for babywearers. I want to meet them and take pictures of babywearing in modern settings and throw them out there to attract people. My ultimate goal is to normalize babywearing, make it seem "cool". With that, opening up to the roots of parenting. Start with something that attracts the eye, and dive into deeper waters once the audience is there. I want mindful parenting.

Anyone who babywears is kind of already in the movement, I guess. There is waaaay more to come but that is yet to be announced. I will tell you all when the time comes! But I am seriously stoked about it. I think my fellow babywearers will be too.


----------



## JellyBeann

Hi, HT, I'd love to join the movement! I don't think I'd be able to make it to London though...as it's a 4 and a half hour drive!! Maybe we could do a Cardiff one at some point? Or some of us Welsh ladies could do our own mini Cardiff one and send you the pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## hot tea

Oh I am sure I will make my way over your way as well! I am going to need to eventually find one or two people in each area to kind of hold it together. It has to be a group effort. I want to put up live feeds of the babywearing meets too. Talk to people from all walks of life and show how accessible it is. Anyone can start on their own. Once I have a website up and running (it is beig designed at the moment) then it can really have a more cohesive picture, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Tulip

I think I'm in love...

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/3fc5b9f2.jpg


----------



## sun

HT - I would love to be involved but I'm not near any of you all. Let me know if there's something I can do from here :haha: BW is very popular where I live so maybe I could give some ideas of what people are doing here? 

I am trying to bring woven wraps into the city though - I haven't seen them at all and there's something really special about carrying LO in a woven. I can't explain it, but I love it so much! :thumbup:


----------



## hot tea

I am positive that after everything is set up, you can be involved. :D

I agree. Using a woven feels very... Primal. Like going back to something bigger than yourself. Does that make sense?


----------



## sun

hot tea said:


> I am positive that after everything is set up, you can be involved. :D
> 
> *I agree. Using a woven feels very... Primal. Like going back to something bigger than yourself. Does that make sense?*

Exactly. Like it connects me with hundreds of generations of women all over the world. Love!


----------



## chocolala

hot tea said:


> Poppy7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in joining the movement, let me know. I want to make something good.
> 
> Fab start hot tea :thumbup: What kind of participation are you looking for? Photos of others baby wearing?Click to expand...
> 
> I want to form groups all over the EU for babywearers. I want to meet them and take pictures of babywearing in modern settings and throw them out there to attract people. My ultimate goal is to normalize babywearing, make it seem "cool". With that, opening up to the roots of parenting. Start with something that attracts the eye, and dive into deeper waters once the audience is there. I want mindful parenting.
> 
> Anyone who babywears is kind of already in the movement, I guess. There is waaaay more to come but that is yet to be announced. I will tell you all when the time comes! But I am seriously stoked about it. I think my fellow babywearers will be too.Click to expand...


:thumbup: sounds brilliant, i'm def interested.


----------



## loopy82

Sun, if you have long tails you could try tying Tibetan, I prefer doing it that way as it keeps the straps on my shoulders.

Sarah, good to see you've got the mei tai sorted, how are you finding it?

HT, I'm definitely up for being involved in your project, as I said I've set a library up and am hopefully very close to confirming a venue for the meet.


----------



## shortie1990

Finding it ok, it's still a little hard wearing her whilst juggling Riley! But she seemed to enjoy being worn!


----------



## StarlitHome

https://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m12l4k52ex1qfqidwo1_500.jpg
today, walking around downtown Honolulu :)


----------



## happilyhappy

HT I think all your ideas sound fab and I love your photos on the Flickr account. Just had a thought for your meet ups - everyone could have t shirts that say 'we carry them' with the carry them in whatever font you are gonna use for your movement and maybe the link for your website/ blog so people who see you all and are interested could see straight away where to go for more info.

I haven't worn jasper as much over winter bt everyone on this thread has got me so excited about getting back to it. Am determined to wear him loads this year as we both love it x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Squeeee!!! Guess who's just been ordered a BEAUTIFUL Birds of Norway Connecta for Mother's Day? :D
 



Attached Files:







connecta---birds-of-norway.jpg
File size: 147 KB
Views: 6


----------



## katerdid

OOoo, annabanana, how lovely!! 

HT - I'm so excited this! Although I'm not in the EU, it'll be fun to follow it :D


----------



## nypage1981

oooooh i love that connecta!

HT- sounds like a great plan, i cannot wait to see where it goes! Your pictures are lovely. 

Here is a pic of Kian finally beginning to sleep while being worn instead of crying.....sitting is kind of awkward but i fell asleep in this poolside chair on our vacay with him!
 



Attached Files:







429306_3436081899190_1184755982_3389007_1160654646_n.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sun

It is gorgeous out today so I thought I would post another of my LO sleeping. She pretty much can't stay awake on my back :haha:


----------



## Snuffy

I was hoping to get a photo of Ollie in my new Storch this afternoon but sadly the child threw up all over it before I even managed to get him in it.

Pfft indeed!


----------



## JellyBeann

hot tea said:


> Oh I am sure I will make my way over your way as well! I am going to need to eventually find one or two people in each area to kind of hold it together. It has to be a group effort. I want to put up live feeds of the babywearing meets too. Talk to people from all walks of life and show how accessible it is. Anyone can start on their own. Once I have a website up and running (it is beig designed at the moment) then it can really have a more cohesive picture, if you know what I mean.

OOH! I told DH about this, and he said...we could go to London...I'd love to go to the natural history museum and a few places, so let's go for a long weekend! I'll be able to make it...WOOOO!! 

Also...those of you who have set up sling libraries, how did you go about doing it? I want to do it in my area, and would love some advice!


----------



## hot tea

All of you ladies are so awesome! I made a video of a sort of introduction and will put it online sometime soon.
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/488115_3497312234577_1324759268_4716223_495425583_n.jpg?dl=1

Higher quality picture + other new ones on my flicker.


----------



## nypage1981

I was looking into a storch, how do you like yours?


----------



## hot tea

I don't like storchs, at all. They are more difficult to wrap with than most are. Very thick so not ideal for summer or spring.

If you want a storch buy it used, as it takes a LONG time to wear them in so they are soft.


----------



## louandivy

Now the weather is warmer I LOVE babywearing again! Don't think I'll be using the buggy much anymore, especially because I have finally mastered getting Ivy on my back quickly! Still can't put the sleep hood up when she is on my back though :dohh: How on earth do you do it?!


----------



## Thumper

I stop a random stranger :haha:


----------



## Thumper

nypage1981 said:


> I was looking into a storch, how do you like yours?

I like my storch :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

whats a good summer wrap? We are already sweating to death in our SSC and the Storch was only on my list because on TBW it was recommended for hot summers! DOH!


----------



## katerdid

If you don't mind a grippy wrap, Bali Breeze is nice and lightweight. Made from gauze so they are great for warm weather. Love mine.


----------



## Tulip

JellyBeann said:


> Also...those of you who have set up sling libraries, how did you go about doing it? I want to do it in my area, and would love some advice!

Get a Facebook page and website set up as soon as you can because a lot of manufacturers/distributors won't take you seriously without. We use Weebly to design and host, started off with our personal stashes and a few bargains we got. Then emailed people. Slumber-Roo are hugely supportive of the libraries and subsidise carriers for you. We also got a free pair of MT strap suck pads recently. Ergo sent us a carrier and infant insert for peanuts, Hoppediz sent a sling for free :cloud9:, ABC sent us a freebie etc. So get begging :D

Get in touch with your local children's centres, we had a session talking to new mums at the Under 1s group, which was quite successful.


----------



## hot tea

nypage1981 said:


> whats a good summer wrap? We are already sweating to death in our SSC and the Storch was only on my list because on TBW it was recommended for hot summers! DOH!

Ellaroos are great gauze wraps. The wrap in my avatar is an ellaroo.


----------



## sun

My Vatanai is pretty cool so far too! 
I got it as a summer wrap, but accidentally just ordered another linen Oscha for summer :haha:


----------



## Snuffy

I got my Storch second hand from eBay for £44.


----------



## hot tea

Snuffy said:


> I got my Storch second hand from eBay for £44.

Awesome deal!


----------



## nypage1981

I was looking at Vat and Ellaroo also! It was Storch, Vat, Ellaroo, and Ellevill I believe that I heard were the warm weather ones. 

HT- you have another Ellaroo with blues in your flicker pics right? 

Kait- no idea if I like grippy. Lol. I assume this will all be trial and error for sure.


----------



## sun

Anyone have any interesting wraps on the way? I am waiting on a linen shorty and it can't get here fast enough!! Woo!

Also I don't find Storch's cooler than some of the others - it's much warmer than my Vat.


----------



## Snuffy

If I can get to grips with my storch, I may be tempted by an Ellaroo as well (I was bidding on one of these at the same time lol). I really like the Kristen one.


----------



## hot tea

Ellaroos are sooo much easier to wrap with han storchs. Storchs are horrid first wraps.

Sun, none for me until we move!


----------



## Tulip

Thumper said:


> I stop a random stranger :haha:

Yep, I do this too :haha:


----------



## louandivy

Tulip said:


> Thumper said:
> 
> 
> I stop a random stranger :haha:
> 
> Yep, I do this too :haha:Click to expand...

I was actually wondering if this is a socially acceptable thing to do, thanks for confirming that it is :haha:


----------



## sun

louandivy said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thumper said:
> 
> 
> I stop a random stranger :haha:
> 
> Yep, I do this too :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I was actually wondering if this is a socially acceptable thing to do, thanks for confirming that it is :haha:Click to expand...

I did this today when LO's hat fell off! :D


----------



## katerdid

sun said:


> Anyone have any interesting wraps on the way? I am waiting on a linen shorty and it can't get here fast enough!! Woo!

I've got a diamond weave northern lights coming soon. So impatient!!


----------



## sun

katerdid said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have any interesting wraps on the way? I am waiting on a linen shorty and it can't get here fast enough!! Woo!
> 
> I've got a diamond weave northern lights coming soon. So impatient!!Click to expand...

Oh Beautiful!!! Can't wait to see :D Did you get a smaller size?


----------



## hot tea

Want a shorty so bad. :(


----------



## Rmar

I am waiting to be able to preorder a Mysol in an exclusive by a local seller. After that, I'm considering a Storch Leo.


----------



## VegtaBully

nypage1981 said:


> whats a good summer wrap? We are already sweating to death in our SSC and the Storch was only on my list because on TBW it was recommended for hot summers! DOH!

I've been wondering the same thing. I just about baked Jonah at the flea market this weekend in the Moby!


----------



## RoxyRoo

All this talk of wraps is making me want to try one! I've currently got a Rose & Rebellion which I love and a Mei Tai but fancy a wrap.

Funds are pretty low so not sure I can afford one but can anyone point me in the direction of a decent beginners wrap so I can get an idea on prices. Thanks :)


----------



## Snuffy

RoxyRoo said:


> All this talk of wraps is making me want to try one! I've currently got a Rose & Rebellion which I love and a Mei Tai but fancy a wrap.
> 
> Funds are pretty low so not sure I can afford one but can anyone point me in the direction of a decent beginners wrap so I can get an idea on prices. Thanks :)

Ebay generally has a few, although they seem to get quite good prices. The Ellaroo I was watching a few weeks ago went for the same price I saw it new on SaSa Slings once postage was taken into account. I know it's great to have them broken in but even so! On the other hand you can get some bargains, I won my Storch for half the price I've seen it for new. The seller was great as well, she sent me a message pointing me in the direction of some helpful websites.


----------



## katerdid

sun said:


> katerdid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sun said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have any interesting wraps on the way? I am waiting on a linen shorty and it can't get here fast enough!! Woo!
> 
> I've got a diamond weave northern lights coming soon. So impatient!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Beautiful!!! Can't wait to see :D Did you get a smaller size?Click to expand...

Yep, got a 4.2m! I can't wait for it :happydance:


----------



## Thumper

I'm thinking of selling my Storch and getting something longer and alspo another RS, a pretty one for holiday.


----------



## NDH

Til now I've only been able to wear her in the Manduca. But now that she has better head control I decided to try her Buddha style in the Breeze Baby since she's nosy and likes to sit on our laps and she loved it. I might make a wrapper of her yet.
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## sun

katerdid said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katerdid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sun said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have any interesting wraps on the way? I am waiting on a linen shorty and it can't get here fast enough!! Woo!
> 
> I've got a diamond weave northern lights coming soon. So impatient!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Beautiful!!! Can't wait to see :D Did you get a smaller size?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, got a 4.2m! I can't wait for it :happydance:Click to expand...

SO exciting! I have a Vatanai in 4.0m and I really like the length!

Also NDH - adorable lol!


----------



## sun

Thumper said:


> I'm thinking of selling my Storch and getting something longer and alspo another RS, a pretty one for holiday.

What are you thinking of getting? 

I can get storch naturals where I live for pretty cheap so I was thinking of buying one and dying it. I figure it would be an interesting learning experience - and who knows maybe it would turn out! :D Then I could have a cool custom wrap!


----------



## VegtaBully

I picked up a Boba 3G at a closeout sale for $60! Can't wait for it to get here :)


----------



## Elphaba

Gorgeous pictures, ladies. Have just put in an order for a Madame Googoo full buckle so hopefully I'll be able to post some more babywearing pics soon too. Am selling my Ellevill Karma and my Calyx to fund it (don't use either of them anyway).


----------



## nypage1981

I have unsuccessfully been searching for a wrap to try...but I end up feeling lost and frustrated so quit. So far I still only have the RNBB and a stupid Moby! 

NDH- cute! 

How come some sizes go by 2,3,4,5,6 and some are like 4.0m, 2.6m etc. I just dont understand the sizing whatsoever.


----------



## Thumper

sun said:


> Thumper said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of selling my Storch and getting something longer and alspo another RS, a pretty one for holiday.
> 
> What are you thinking of getting?
> 
> I can get storch naturals where I live for pretty cheap so I was thinking of buying one and dying it. I figure it would be an interesting learning experience - and who knows maybe it would turn out! :D Then I could have a cool custom wrap!Click to expand...

I would love love love a Girasol Xela rainbow. But any rainbow would be lovely, and slightly longer. I have a Storch Anna and I love the colours but I want rainbow! Same with ring sling, I'd love a conversion but too expensive so it'll be a cheapie.


----------



## Thumper

Elphaba- which did you go for? I've fallen in love with a different one now. It's sexual!


----------



## sun

nypage1981 said:


> I have unsuccessfully been searching for a wrap to try...but I end up feeling lost and frustrated so quit. So far I still only have the RNBB and a stupid Moby!
> 
> NDH- cute!
> 
> How come some sizes go by 2,3,4,5,6 and some are like 4.0m, 2.6m etc. I just dont understand the sizing whatsoever.

When people go by sizes, they are usually referring to the Didymos sizing. 
https://didymos.com/index.php?s=groesse 
I have a Vatanai that I call a size 5 even though _technically_ it's not really because it's 4.0m and not 4.2m. 
It's just the nearest size correlation and people know what I mean. It's really kind of a short 5. HTH!


----------



## sun

Thumper said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thumper said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of selling my Storch and getting something longer and alspo another RS, a pretty one for holiday.
> 
> What are you thinking of getting?
> 
> I can get storch naturals where I live for pretty cheap so I was thinking of buying one and dying it. I figure it would be an interesting learning experience - and who knows maybe it would turn out! :D Then I could have a cool custom wrap!Click to expand...
> 
> I would love love love a Girasol Xela rainbow. But any rainbow would be lovely, and slightly longer. I have a Storch Anna and I love the colours but I want rainbow! Same with ring sling, I'd love a conversion but too expensive so it'll be a cheapie.Click to expand...

Yes they are so gorgeous! 

I keep contemplating buying a ring sling too, but I've never used one so not sure how well I would get on with it. My problem is too many options and not enough $! :haha:

I'll probably buy a sling ring and try wearing one of my wraps as a RS one of these days!


----------



## katerdid

Not necessarily a baby-wearing pic, but had to share! Mr. William loves to snuggle our Bali Breeze :cloud9:

https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/6%20months/IMG_1989.jpg


----------



## sun

^^ Gorgeous shot!


----------



## Thumper

Beautiful!


----------



## nypage1981

Oooh thanks Sun. I have the same issue- too many options and not enough PP. Plus, OH doesn't see why I need more than one of anything. 

Now i've found an old style O&A SSC on TBW that I want. Or a really cute My Blessed Baby mei tei. 

Any opinions? 

Kait- very lovely photo. 

For this being a photo thread I really need to have more things to take pictures of. Lol, try telling OH that!


----------



## mommax3

https://wovenwraps.com/rae-summer-weight-with-fringe-p-424.html
wanted to see what you pros thought about this one for being my first summer wrap, I have a strechy wrap now but its no good for wearing my little girl on my back (she is a pork chop) Do you think this is sturdy enough even though it's light weight? thank you in advance :)


----------



## katerdid

Ellaroo would be a great woven for summer. They are lightweight and airy. 
(pretty please don't try a stretchy wrap on your back!! it's not safe - no matter what weight they are!!)


----------



## sun

mommax3 said:


> https://wovenwraps.com/rae-summer-weight-with-fringe-p-424.html
> wanted to see what you pros thought about this one for being my first summer wrap, I have a strechy wrap now but its no good for wearing my little girl on my back (she is a pork chop) Do you think this is sturdy enough even though it's light weight? thank you in advance :)

Ellaroos are very light - perfect for summer! You just need to wrap carefully - because they are so thin you can get pressure points and it can be less comfy than cushier wraps.


----------



## mommax3

Thanks for being so informative, I never did wear her on my back cause she was so little and I was nervous and now that she is old enough I felt like she was to heavy glad I listened to my inner gut :) sun your wrap is beautiful! btw :)


----------



## sun

My LO is a huge chunk (almost 18lbs already omg!) and it's so much better having her on my back. She was getting big on the front so hurt my shoulders more, but also I have my hands free to play with/pick up my son and I don't worry about tripping over his toys all the time because I can't see my feet! :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

OMG Mommax- I was just debating on an Ellaroo on FSOT on TBW because in this thread Hot tea suggested it I believe for light summer wrapping. It is $80.00 on there and this exact Larue one. How crazy! 

So then since it causes pressure points, requiring some careful wrapping, does it seem this wrap wouldn't be good for a first timer? 

Sun- mine was 18 lbs at 4 months also!


----------



## mommax3

ok im a little slow today what is fsot? I was just wondering the same thing about the pressure points and being a first timmer.


----------



## Elphaba

FSOT is For Sale or Trade. So basically people looking to sell or trade slings they don't want anymore.


----------



## katerdid

mommax3 said:


> I was just wondering the same thing about the pressure points and being a first timmer.

The thing with gauze and lightweight wovens like an Ellaroo is that they aren't as cushion-y as a thicker wrap. So you have to take a bit more time and wrap a bit more carefully so you don't get pressure points. These "points" hold more of the baby's weight and don't distribute it evenly across your shoulders. As a first timer it's harder to wrap with precision just cuz you don't have the practice time like more experienced wrappers. 
But it's all just a matter of preference - my first wrap was a gauze wrap. I didn't have much trouble after a little while of practice - if you are willing to take the effort, you'll get the hang of wrapping with it and how to avoid creating pressure points. :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

^^ that makes sense. Was thinking i'd wait to see if it goes to $75 since it IS used.....


----------



## sun

katerdid said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> I was just wondering the same thing about the pressure points and being a first timmer.
> 
> The thing with gauze and lightweight wovens like an Ellaroo is that they aren't as cushion-y as a thicker wrap. So you have to take a bit more time and wrap a bit more carefully so you don't get pressure points. These "points" hold more of the baby's weight and don't distribute it evenly across your shoulders. As a first timer it's harder to wrap with precision just cuz you don't have the practice time like more experienced wrappers.
> But it's all just a matter of preference - my first wrap was a gauze wrap. I didn't have much trouble after a little while of practice - if you are willing to take the effort, you'll get the hang of wrapping with it and how to avoid creating pressure points. :thumbup:Click to expand...

^^ Agree with this! :D

Also some people would say that a thinner wrap is better for a first-timer because it teaches them to wrap carefully and evenly so they are better wrappers. I'm a slacker with my very forgiving wraps lol so I take forever with my thinner one. :haha:

But I think it would be a great choice for warmer weather.


----------



## LockandKey

me and DD out for a walk in her Baby Bjorn, but never fear, I am in the process of replacing it with a Mei Tai. Placed an order for my custom, and now just playing the waiting game
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3469.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Snuffy

I had a proper go with my woven today (previous attempts have been thwarted by him doing a poo or throwing up all down the wrap). It was a pretty ham fisted effort but at least he didn't fall out lol.


----------



## nypage1981

silly man always falls asleep once i am done with the walk and get to the driveway......sitting on the couch isn't so comfy!
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2012-03-23 at 11.32 #2.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## katerdid

Love the sleepy dust!

:cloud9:

https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/William%20James%20Kaiser/IMG_1537.jpg


----------



## sun

nypage and katerdid - So cute :cloud9:

I love how sleep just overtakes them in the carriers! My LO tries to stay awake, but can never manage it :haha:


----------



## NDH

Took some new photos today.

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/IMG_20120324_100846.jpg https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/IMG_20120324_111424.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/IMG_20120324_105215.jpg

She loves facing out Buddha style. Was content like that for three hours today and even ent half the time sleeping! It just took her some time to get used to being worn.


----------



## mommax3

I ordered the elleroo(sp) im super excited to get my first wrap, hoping it was the right choice since It was a pricey purchase and probably wont be buying many lol will post pics as soon as it comes in and I figure it out. Thanks for the advice ladies


----------



## mommax3

https://wovenwraps.com/vicki-p-465.html
I like this one too, my mom said she would buy me one for my bday so was thinking maybe I should have her get me this one so if I suck with the lite one I have a thicker one plus I will have it for fall and winter. what do you think, im so that girl that over thinks things can you tell lol


----------



## katerdid

I hear mixed things about Storch's... Maybe a BBslen or a Girasol as they are better beginner wraps that don't take as long to break in? What do you think ladies?

Or check out https://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/index.php for some used broken-in wraps?


----------



## sun

I've only tried a storch leo and I liked it - but it was broken in and I didn't wear it for long (just a tester). There's a whole community of storch lovers on TBW though - you might want to ask there. I was thinking of buying a leo natural and dying it just because they are so cheap to buy where I live. They're pretty much the only wrap that I can buy without going online.


----------



## Snuffy

I have had a semi successful second attempt with my (broken in) Storch this morning - I attempted a front cross carry this time and found it much easier. It's still not right but not as big a mess as I made of it yesterday lol.


----------



## mommax3

katerdid said:


> I hear mixed things about Storch's... Maybe a BBslen or a Girasol as they are better beginner wraps that don't take as long to break in? What do you think ladies?
> 
> Or check out https://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/index.php for some used broken-in wraps?

WOW! I feel soooooo out of my element over there lol There is so much to know about baby wearing :blush:


----------



## sun

mommax3 said:


> katerdid said:
> 
> 
> I hear mixed things about Storch's... Maybe a BBslen or a Girasol as they are better beginner wraps that don't take as long to break in? What do you think ladies?
> 
> Or check out https://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/index.php for some used broken-in wraps?
> 
> WOW! I feel soooooo out of my element over there lol There is so much to know about baby wearing :blush:Click to expand...

It is a little daunting at first, but a great resource for if you're looking for info on a specific wrap or links to different carries. There's so many wrappers on that site that you'll always get replies when asking info about a wrap - especially things like wrap length for specific carries, tutorials, and problem solving. xx


----------



## sun

Snuffy said:


> I have had a semi successful second attempt with my (broken in) Storch this morning - I attempted a front cross carry this time and found it much easier. It's still not right but not as big a mess as I made of it yesterday lol.

Excellent! :thumbup: It will get easier every time :D

Also your avatar makes me lol.


----------



## sun

Wow I'm just continually posting on this thread lol!
Here's me wearing my LO on our walk today - crappy day out, but we were snuggly warm :)


----------



## NDH

At church this morning.
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/IMG_20120325_112640.jpg

She's so comfy


----------



## nypage1981

I was still stalking the ellaroo on TBW....how much was yours again mommax? 

kait, sun, Ndh love the pics of the little ones! 

What kinda carrier is under there sun? I am thinking its under a jacket thing, correct? 

Mine actually rarely falls asleep:( he still screams and thrashes against me to get out. I am wondering if thats when you all moved to back carry and they enjoyed it more?


----------



## StarlitHome

NDH said:


> At church this morning.
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/IMG_20120325_112640.jpg
> 
> She's so comfy

You two are a-freakin'-dorable. What kind of sling?


----------



## NDH

Thanks Holly  Its a Breeze Baby ring sling


----------



## tannembaum

Sun, that coat is amazing :)


----------



## tannembaum

Oilve FINALLY in the R&R :)
Love it :) so much easier to pop her in and out compared to our wrap :thumbup:
She seems quite low down? But it could just be because I'm used to wearing a toddler?


----------



## Snuffy

It is a lovely coat sun. I showed it to DH and said I want one of them come next winter. I think his eyes rolled :haha:


----------



## mommax3

NY I ordered it on wovenwraps.com, I have my eye on a Girasol on the tbw now, I think showing me that site has created a monster lol. I will let you know what I think about the ellaroo when it comes in they said it will ship in 10 days im really excited to get it and try it out! All the woman on TBW are def. dedicated to a wrap of their choice but it seems no certain wrap stcks out for being the BEST! I guess it's all preference

NDH awww that is such a cute pic :) 

Sun i too love the coat! super cute


----------



## sun

nypage81 - I just have her in my Vatanai wrap under the coat! It's actually the fleece liner of the coat - it separates so I can just use the fleece when the weather isn't as cold. 

Also my LO falls asleep better on the back, but she hates getting wrapped! So she screams the whole time and then falls asleep once she's in. I've heard lots of mums say their LO sleeps better on the back too - lots of them think it's the proximity to their boobs lol. On the front they keep thinking it's lunchtime so don't settle well :haha:

Snuffy - It has been such a great coat! I can wear LO on the front or back with it and when it was really cold out (more than -20C) she was still warm. So I could be wearing her in the house and just put on the coat and go out without waking her up - brilliant! And I'll be able to wear in next winter too!


----------



## loopy82

tannembaum said:


> View attachment 361175
> 
> Oilve FINALLY in the R&R :)
> Love it :) so much easier to pop her in and out compared to our wrap :thumbup:
> She seems quite low down? But it could just be because I'm used to wearing a toddler?

She does look a bit low down, one of the ticks rules is close enough to kiss, if you can kiss the top of her head easily then no worries. If not, can you have the support belt any higher and make the straps shorter?

Here's lo and I using the library's new manduca in blackpool yesterday:

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u250/loopykat/P1050383.jpg

Wasn't really into the idea of buckles but was really impressed with how comfortable it was!


----------



## katerdid

Loopy - that looks really comfy!


----------



## nypage1981

Mommax- yea, TBW was a dangerous find for me also! 

So sad, the O&A i was thining on got sold! Ahh well.....my fault for thinking. 

Sun that makes total sense! He is always trying to wriggle and push against me in the front and I bet its because he is by the boobs. I also think the SSC is a bit high on him and that bugs him. 

Loops that manduca looks really nice! also love your baby in the bandana on her head:) so cute.


----------



## Aunty E

So finally ordered my woven wrap :) Saw it at the Spring Sling Show, but had no cash. Luckily, lovely lady gave me a card with a discount code on it, so I ordered it when I got home. It's a hoppediz chicago

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b182/kathy1984/IMG_0892.jpg

Can't wait for it to get here :)


----------



## nypage1981

Oooh very pretty. lovve


----------



## StarlitHome

https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1k9maqIt61qfqidwo4_500.jpg
Ergo, urban exploring as a family :)


----------



## LDChezza

Yey for baby wearing... My new baby classes fully support this and the benefits for doing it!


----------



## Tulip

Nice Hopp, E! Can't wait to see you in it - was luvverly to meet you at last x

This is Dilly snoozing on the way to the Spring Sling Show...
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/ab725aca.jpg


----------



## mommax3

Just bought a didymos size 3 of tbw, anyone have some pics of cool ways they wrap their 3's


----------



## sun

mommax3 said:


> Just bought a didymos size 3 of tbw, anyone have some pics of cool ways they wrap their 3's

I generally do a rucksack carry (I can tie in front - otherwise you can tie under the bum) or else I do a RRRR. 
I can do lots of others - front carries like the kangaroo carry or hip carries, but I rarely wear LO anywhere but on my back. Here's a link from TBW that lists a bunch of carries! It might help with ideas :flower:

https://www.thebabywearer.com/index.php?page=WrapInstructionsChart


----------



## sun

mommax3 - Did you buy the Olaf?? I was eyeing that one last night but had to turn off my computer so I wouldn't buy :haha:


----------



## mommax3

haha yeah I did, I love the color and I figured it would be good for wearing my lo in store not alot of fabric to drag on the ground in the parking lot. Im a little nervous since it is a shorty and I wear lo on my back too ( she want to nurse when in the front) but I did look into it and it seems a ruck is good with a shorty and that should serve it's purpose for shopping. Do you think I made a good choice or am I gonna kick myself in the butt?


----------



## sun

mommax3 - I think it's a great choice! I was kind of annoyed I didn't buy it when I saw it was sold :haha:

I'm looking for a linen shorty and was supposed to share an Oscha with someone but it didn't work out - boo! 
So I'm still looking! I usually miss everything good on TBW though. lol!


----------



## mommax3

well im obsessed now so If I see anything I will give you a heads up :) THanks for sayin its a good choice im such a second guesser.


----------



## mrs_park

Hi ladies, 

I don't post here often, but I'm a bit of a lurker. Would any of you mind pm me a short sentance about why you love baby wearing? Your name (can be anonymous if you prefer) and how many children you have? Its for a little project of mine, I am printing some flyers and would love a couple of testimonies from fellow baby wearing mummas 

Thanks heaps


----------



## mrs_park

Baking muffins for daddy :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2046.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## nypage1981

UGH! Tried a back carry in the SSC today and was disastrous. We both hated it to all ends of the earth. How uncomfortable! So bummed because LO really hates front carrying too and I was hoping back carry would be our ticket. Looks like my baby wearing days may have to be over:(


----------



## mommax3

Ny im new to this but just being on here and TBW I see that this is common maybe you can try at a different time of day when your lo is in a calmer mood. what is the ssc? I hope you can continue bw :)


----------



## sun

nypage1981 said:


> UGH! Tried a back carry in the SSC today and was disastrous. We both hated it to all ends of the earth. How uncomfortable! So bummed because LO really hates front carrying too and I was hoping back carry would be our ticket. Looks like my baby wearing days may have to be over:(

My SSC (manduca) is very comfortable, but I need to really spend some time adjusting it for it to really fit well. My LO did not like the SSC at first, but I waited a few weeks and tried again. They will sometimes hate a carry or carrier but a month later be fine with it. I would suggest getting OH to help support LO and help adjust until it feels comfortable, then go for a walk. For lots of babies movement is the key! Especially walking outside where there is lots to see - often they calm right down after a few minutes. 

Both mine would scream while being put in the carrier or wrap but be ok once I started walking or moving. 
Did your LO used to like the carrier but now doesn't or did he never get on with it?


----------



## nypage1981

He has actually never been fond. We take walks in it all the time and he fusses and flails and pushes against me. He wants to be held, but not carried. I have not tried a wrap though...maybe thats the key! 

Its a Robins Nest Birdie Buckle that i've got. Its comfy in front carry, but he seems to not be able to see much and maybe its too big? 

I hope that just doing and doing and doing over and over helps. As is, im too scared to take him into Target in the carrier or anything cuz he will scream and push and then I get really embarassed for not just having him in the cart like every other calm baby in there!


----------



## mommax3

not sure how to post pics in here but check out my avitar :) I got my ellaroo today and did my first back carry I was super pleased with myself lol. one puke down the neck and 2 trys later. what do you think?


----------



## sun

Looks great mommax3!!! :thumbup: It's beautiful! Is that a ruck TT that I see?? That's my go-to carry!


----------



## Snuffy

That looks fab. I am struggling to get to grips with my Storch at the moment. Would I find an Ellaroo or similar easier as a starting point? I'm still hankering lol.


----------



## mommax3

Sun it sure is :) I have been watching alot of videos and this one visually was my fav, it was pretty comfy too. I guess once I get that one down real good I will try another back carry whats your second fav?
snuffy from what I readand was told ellaroo is thinner so you get more pressure points so it makes it a harder wrap to wrap with, Im sure my wrap wasnt purfect but I have to say it took me 2 secs to do you should try it what carries have you been doing?


----------



## mommax3

https://www.thebabywearer.com/forum...d-behind-the-madness!-*PIC-TUTORIAL-ADDED!!!*
here is a link to a really easy ruck pic tutoiral fast and easy


----------



## Snuffy

Only front carries so far and he has felt secure, but I am struggling to get all the strands nice and snug, there always seem to be pockets of looseness (if that makes sense) and Ollie gets upset while I'm fannying around trying to get it right. I wondered if the thickness of the material could be why.


----------



## sun

mommax3 said:


> Sun it sure is :) I have been watching alot of videos and this one visually was my fav, it was pretty comfy too. I guess once I get that one down real good I will try another back carry whats your second fav?
> snuffy from what I readand was told ellaroo is thinner so you get more pressure points so it makes it a harder wrap to wrap with, Im sure my wrap wasnt purfect but I have to say it took me 2 secs to do you should try it what carries have you been doing?

Yes the ruck TT is my quick carry for when I need LO on my back fast - usually because I have to run after my toddler LOL! But if she is going to be in the wrap for a while (like over 1.5h or so) then I put her in a double hammock. Also when I started wrapping with multi-layer carries on my back I would do the secure high back carry. It was easier for me because you secure LO right away with a knot so it doesn't feel as precarious when you're first getting used to it!

This is my favourite vid for the double hammock: 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMW_GUkMdZw


----------



## sun

Snuffy said:


> Only front carries so far and he has felt secure, but I am struggling to get all the strands nice and snug, there always seem to be pockets of looseness (if that makes sense) and Ollie gets upset while I'm fannying around trying to get it right. I wondered if the thickness of the material could be why.

Some wraps have very grippy material so can be hard to tighten because the layers grab each other. With the less grippy materials you can just pull on one side and the whole thing tightens IYKWIM, but the grippier stuff you have to go bit by bit. Also if your wrap isn't broken in completely then it will be stiffer and harder to wrap. x


----------



## mommax3

oooo thanks sun I will try that one tomorrow :)


----------



## Snuffy

sun said:


> Snuffy said:
> 
> 
> Only front carries so far and he has felt secure, but I am struggling to get all the strands nice and snug, there always seem to be pockets of looseness (if that makes sense) and Ollie gets upset while I'm fannying around trying to get it right. I wondered if the thickness of the material could be why.
> 
> Some wraps have very grippy material so can be hard to tighten because the layers grab each other. With the less grippy materials you can just pull on one side and the whole thing tightens IYKWIM, but the grippier stuff you have to go bit by bit. Also if your wrap isn't broken in completely then it will be stiffer and harder to wrap. xClick to expand...

I think that's what it is - grippiness sums it up.


----------



## StarlitHome

https://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1mo3ie3A41qfqidwo1_250.jpg
back carry last night in the mei tai so that I could cook dinner ;)


----------



## gidge

Taking the dogs out for a walk!
 



Attached Files:







426032_10150575316802282_612587281_9354168_448051269_n.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mommax3

I tried the double hammock today and I def. got a pocket of lose fabric in the front lol my ellaroo is super grippy! and baby was screaming!!! I did get it though in the end far from perfect but she slept for an hour while I did some chores :) Do you think if I was my wrap alot it will get a little softer?


----------



## mommax3

Gige your baby looks so lil in her wrap :) how sweet


----------



## mommax3

https://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/showthread.php?482601-Didymos-Jan-3
I found you a short didy :)


----------



## Willo

Trying out a kangaroo carry.
 



Attached Files:







Image1044a.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## katerdid

mommax3 said:


> I tried the double hammock today and I def. got a pocket of lose fabric in the front lol my ellaroo is super grippy! and baby was screaming!!! I did get it though in the end far from perfect but she slept for an hour while I did some chores :) Do you think if I was my wrap alot it will get a little softer?

The double hammock can take a bit longer with a grippy wrap. Gotta pull it a little bit by little bit. I had to try the first couple times with my DH helping me before I got the hang of it. 

Here's a great link for breaking in a wrap:
https://www.allthingsmaverick.com/post/3106693375/how-to-break-in-a-woven-wrap

My Bali Breeze is really broken in - like blanket soft lol - but still super grippy. Not sure if an Ellaroo differs as I've never wrapped with one. 
Would it helpful if I made an instructional vid on how I wrap with it?


----------



## sun

mommax3 said:


> https://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/showthread.php?482601-Didymos-Jan-3
> I found you a short didy :)

I actually bought a Didy Iris shorty from TBW this morning! :D It's a super old version but I think it will be a great beater wrap. Still looking for a linen shorty though. 

I broke in my hemp indio by washing/dryer/ironing and sleeping on it plus plenty of wearing. It got pretty broken in after a week or 2. 

gidge and Starlithome and Willo - Love the pics! :thumbup: Can never get enough of BW pics! So beautiful x

katerdid - Is that your BB wrap in your avatar? I have been thinking of getting a gauze wrap just because of how cool it is but have never wrapped with one. Are they better in a longer wrap do you think?


----------



## katerdid

sun said:


> katerdid - Is that your BB wrap in your avatar? I have been thinking of getting a gauze wrap just because of how cool it is but have never wrapped with one. Are they better in a longer wrap do you think?

Yep, it certainly is! 
I think length choice would depend on how you are gonna use it. If it's just gonna be something for cooler weather where you'd be just doing rucks and fwcc's then I'd go for shorter. But then again, carries with multiple layers are more comfy and gauze can get diggy if you're not careful. Maybe go for a size in the middle?


----------



## OliveMartini

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/555485_3229101798724_1001951769_32995134_1596480185_n.jpg


----------



## OliveMartini

Our first trip out WITHOUT the newborn insert. I was lurrrrvely :D


----------



## KatieKoopa

Olive, we just took out the insert as well! She looks super comfy in there! Its a lot easier to snap on and off. I love our Ergo and our Ring Sling.

Here's a pic of Ella in the sling.

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7205/6870948297_7ebd3a1dd6.jpg


----------



## sun

Great Pics OM and KK!! :D Never tried a ring sling - maybe that's next for me :haha:

Here's Pip while we were shopping for a new sun hat for her. I kept taking pics because I couldn't see her on my back :rofl: I snapped this cute one and thought I would share. She's in my Vatanai wrap x


----------



## katerdid

Willo - love the kangeroo carry....maybe I should try that next!
Olive - aw, looks comfy in there!
Katie - as always, loving the pic of you two! <3
Sun- omgosh how adorable!

My 13yr old brother thinks my woven is pretty nifty, so yesterday I helped him out and he wore my son around for a while. LO was really confused as I'm the only one who has ever worn him lol!!
https://i43.tinypic.com/15nrn2r.jpg


----------



## KatieKoopa

Awww Kait so awesome! And man he looks so much like you!


----------



## nypage1981

Oh thats so cool! Yea, you guys look very alike. Lucky to have a nice, helpful brother around!


----------



## StarlitHome

https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1zm88ERI61qfqidwo1_500.jpg
https://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1zwg6ZZgL1qfqidwo1_500.jpg​All day baby-wearing!
We also took a walk with daddy in the evening and we swapped off wearing her in our Ergo :)


----------



## JellyBeann

Hiya girls, I am selling some slings...Mei Tai and a woven. Both brand new, only selling due to no use and I want to buy something else!


----------



## sun

JellyBeann said:


> Hiya girls, I am selling some slings...Mei Tai and a woven. Both brand new, only selling due to no use and I want to buy something else!

OOH! What woven are you selling??


----------



## Ourlittlebump

OliveMartini said:


> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/555485_3229101798724_1001951769_32995134_1596480185_n.jpg

I love this carrier! What is it? x


----------



## JellyBeann

sun said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> Hiya girls, I am selling some slings...Mei Tai and a woven. Both brand new, only selling due to no use and I want to buy something else!
> 
> OOH! What woven are you selling??Click to expand...

It's an ellaroo in black, quite thin, but very strong, cool for the summer I expect!


----------



## JellyBeann

Our Little bump, that's an ergo!


----------



## Thumper

JB what Mai Tai? I told you when you won it you should've given it to me ;)
I really want a RS but a Mei tai would do I suppose :haha:


----------



## JellyBeann

Thumper said:


> JB what Mai Tai? I told you when you won it you should've given it to me ;)
> I really want a RS but a Mei tai would do I suppose :haha:

It's an Ellaroo Mei Tai in the "London" design. It's creamy coloured and has embroidered ircles on it, It's lovely, I just don't really get on with it!


----------



## Thumper

Too pale for us :( would get filthy in seconds :haha:


----------



## JellyBeann

Thumper said:


> Too pale for us :( would get filthy in seconds :haha:

Lol, that is a problem haha! Yeah, I'm trying to decide whether or not to buy a camel coloured Ergo, or the cranberry one, my main reason for NOT buying the camel is that it would get dirty too quickly!


----------



## Thumper

I love the cranberry one, but we have the performance in green. Hides all stains :)


----------



## JellyBeann

I like the original shaped one! I don't know why...I think about it and decide in my head on the camel, then I'm thinking about the cranberry, and vice versa, think I'm gonner have to get them both haha


----------



## OliveMartini

It's an Ergo :D

Has the black ellaroo gone? How much were you looking for it :flower:


----------



## KatieKoopa

Olive I love the colour of that Ergo. Dh wouldn't go for it though! We have the grey 'galaxy' print, which is apparently 'manly enough' so he'll wear it too. I love that one though.

Does anyone out there have any pics of you in your Manduca? How do you like it?


----------



## nypage1981

Sun is coming out in Minnesota!
 



Attached Files:







552311_3561397071991_1184755982_3446681_1002388437_n-1.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sun

KatieKoopa said:


> Olive I love the colour of that Ergo. Dh wouldn't go for it though! We have the grey 'galaxy' print, which is apparently 'manly enough' so he'll wear it too. I love that one though.
> 
> *Does anyone out there have any pics of you in your Manduca? How do you like it?*

I have an old pic of the Manduca when I first put Pip on my back in ours. She looks tiny in it though - she wasn't even 3 months lol! It isn't really a good representation of how a baby would be in it, because the back is unzipped and she isn't in the infant insert so she looks really low in it. She liked it though - fell asleep almost instantly. I can take another pic if you want to see - or one with my son (he's 2.5). I love our manduca. It was my go-to carrier for my son and would be my carrier now if I hadn't discovered and fell in love with woven wraps. My OH uses the manduca all the time though.


----------



## JellyBeann

OliveMartini said:


> It's an Ergo :D
> 
> Has the black ellaroo gone? How much were you looking for it :flower:

Nope, still got it, was looking for £50, as it's never even been used!


----------



## OliveMartini

JB- Ah ok, I was looking for a preloved one with a bit of wear to it, but thanks for getting back to me. :)

KK- My OH wears it more than I do, in fact he FIGHTS me for it when we go out together. Let me see if I can dig out a picture...


----------



## NDH

Katie here's us with the Manduca. I love it but I've never used another ssc to compare it too. I do have back pics but can't find them.

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/IMG_20120324_111424.jpg

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/IMG_20120324_105215.jpg


----------



## nypage1981

Feeling left out, no ergo or manducas! Lol. 

Girls, anyone heard from ht? How did her move go? I expected some beautiful pics! Hope all is well....


----------



## Thumper

She's been banned I think.


----------



## NDH

Her account says she's an active member. Would have thought it would show something different if se was banned :shrug:

But in case she is we shouldn't discuss it any more.


----------



## Menelly

But on that note, does anyone remember her website? I'm kind of curious to follow it, but can't remember what it was.


----------



## nypage1981

Weird I never saw her do anything ban worthy.


----------



## KatieKoopa

OMG those Manducas look awesome ladies! Thanks!


----------



## katerdid

Thumper said:


> She's been banned I think.

Yeah she has.


----------



## loopy82

Here's my oh wearing lo in the library's manduca
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u250/loopykat/P1050451.jpg

Ok, I know we're not supposed to discuss banned members but don't want to bother wobbles again, does anyone know if ht is coming back or was it a permanent ban? :flower:


----------



## katerdid

Love baby wearing daddies! Man those look comfy. 

Dunno about HT :shrug: It is a shame tho.


----------



## loopy82

They are really comfy, was pleasantly surprised when I tried it on with lo on my back. Love having the library, get to try all these carriers that I never would have had the chance to otherwise! x


----------



## KatieKoopa

Love the Manduca! Cute baby (and hubby too! LOL) 

All of these pics are fuelling my addiction for another carrier.


----------



## booda

New fluffs :D

Ellevill jade plum



Didy geckos nero overdyed with orange, currently swimming in tulip red :)


----------



## Thumper

Love the purple wrap! Such a lovely rich colour.


----------



## sun

OOH gorgeous wraps booda! drool


----------



## nypage1981

LOVE the ellevill color. Do people ever mistaken baby for a girl? I was wondering that about pretty colors.


----------



## NDH

So gorgeous!


----------



## booda

nypage1981 said:


> LOVE the ellevill color. Do people ever mistaken baby for a girl? I was wondering that about pretty colors.

I've had a few people ask me if "it's a boy or a girl" lol but usually he has some kind of hoody on and thats generally not in girlie colours :) usually black, navy, blue or red.....
I figure, im wearing the wrap, i'll have whatever colour i like hehehe! :D

ETA:
Geckos had fun swimming....... (sorry lighting in here is crap so please believe me it looks MUCH better irl!)




I know it's probably not most peoples cup of tea but as a semi-retired sort-of-goth im in love with this :D


----------



## Tulip

Oooh the geckos look fab in their new colour scheme!


----------



## cheese lover

Love the geckos new color! 

I'm in the process of breaking in my new Didy Clematis that came on Thursday. Here's an action self portrait of our first RUB. I'll have DH take some better pictures tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0754-01.JPG
File size: 240.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## halas

me wit didy marigold
 



Attached Files:







460601_2975131772543_1089276650_32359654_2068736077_o.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sun

Nice Pics!

Here's my new favourite wrap of all time! So cushy and delicious.
It's a Jade Fog - sooo beautiful! LO looks a bit stunned in the pic though :haha:


----------



## halas

i cant wait till next week i get the oscha green apple


----------



## sun

halas said:


> i cant wait till next week i get the oscha green apple

OMG I'm in desperate search of an Oscha Neptune! Can't wait to see some pics! x


----------



## Willo

sun said:


> Nice Pics!
> 
> Here's my new favourite wrap of all time! So cushy and delicious.
> It's a Jade Fog - sooo beautiful! LO looks a bit stunned in the pic though :haha:

I just got me a Jade Mild. Still trying to get to grips with it. The Fog looks lovely :D


----------



## cheese lover

I've heard good things about Jades. *adding another wrap to the list...*


----------



## sun

Willo said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> Nice Pics!
> 
> Here's my new favourite wrap of all time! So cushy and delicious.
> It's a Jade Fog - sooo beautiful! LO looks a bit stunned in the pic though :haha:
> 
> I just got me a Jade Mild. Still trying to get to grips with it. The Fog looks lovely :DClick to expand...

I actually picked up one of those too because they were on sale for so cheap! 
I haven't tried it though - thinking I'll give it to one of my friends. How do you like it? My fog is a size 4 which is great, but the mild I got is a 6 so a bit long for me.


----------



## Willo

yeah I got the same one, same size, as it was a bargain.

I found it a bit long too. My Lana is slightly smaller (must be 5 or has shrunk slightly) and easier to work with, but feel that after a bit of time and love the Jade will get better. I'm still learning too.


----------



## Willo

Here was my first attempt with the Jade mild.
 



Attached Files:







Image1053a.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cheese lover

Looking good! Its a beautiful wrap! Someday I will likely own a Jade. I've heard too many good things about them.


----------



## booda

Im loving my jade plum :D


----------



## lepaskilf

Lovely pics everyone! I love looking at this thread, esp now my LO doesn't get worn much anymore :(

Where's Hot Tea? She's usually got some good sling pics to show! :)


----------



## halas

sun said:


> halas said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait till next week i get the oscha green apple
> 
> OMG I'm in desperate search of an Oscha Neptune! Can't wait to see some pics! xClick to expand...

i love the Oscha Neptune thinking of getting either Blue Lagoon' city lights Jade Spring or a Japanese Knot 'Aiko' in a shorty cant decide y next goal lol


----------



## Aunty E

Haven't managed to get a good pic of my Hoppediz yet :( Wanted to go on a walk this weekend with it, but weather was rubbish. I think I've pretty much got the knack of the Double Hammock though and Teddy is getting more and more obliging about being wrapped up! This thread has a lot to answer for ;)


----------



## katerdid

Tried out a new way of tying a Double Hammock. I was inspired by the Taiwanese Carry which looks awesome, but I can never get tight enough...

https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/Wrapping/IMG_2817-1.jpg
https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/Wrapping/IMG_2820.jpg


----------



## sun

halas said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> halas said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait till next week i get the oscha green apple
> 
> OMG I'm in desperate search of an Oscha Neptune! Can't wait to see some pics! xClick to expand...
> 
> i love the Oscha Neptune thinking of getting either Blue Lagoon' city lights Jade Spring or a Japanese Knot 'Aiko' in a shorty cant decide y next goal lolClick to expand...

Every few days I peruse them online and sigh! I just keep telling myself that I have enough wraps (but really is this even possible? LOL) and also that I've never tries 100% linen and maybe I would hate it! Somehow I'm not convincing myself so I think I see an Oscha neptune in my future!


----------



## KatieKoopa

The front of that carry is gorgeous! It looks like you are wearing a very elaborate pattern on your shirt. Beautiful.


----------



## sun

katerdid - Love that! It might accentuate my boobs too much (I find TT makes my boobs look massive LOL). 
But wow that wrap is thin! If I were to do that tie with my 6 it would be so bulky. Definitely makes me think I should try one out :winkwink:


----------



## cheese lover

Our clematis on our new dock. 

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7132/7072311581_58be48baf8.jpg
IMG_0769 by TheGeeMonster, on Flickr


----------



## katerdid

sun said:


> katerdid - Love that! It might accentuate my boobs too much (I find TT makes my boobs look massive LOL).
> But wow that wrap is thin! If I were to do that tie with my 6 it would be so bulky. Definitely makes me think I should try one out :winkwink:

Lol, I have bitty B's, so I'm all for accentuating them :haha: 
Yeppers, it is super thin! I deffo think you should try one out :thumbup:

Love the clematis Cheese!! How's the breaking in going?


----------



## cheese lover

Its a ton softer than when I tried to wrap it out of the box :haha: I do have to be careful about my shoulders. Sometimes I just bunch the fabric and I feel spots where it digs in. It makes a real nice RUB and RTAS but I have a leg straightener so she doesn't make for a nice RUB or RTAS.


----------



## sun

OOH Danielle I love it - gorgeous!


----------



## cheese lover

I'm going to keep posting all pictures of the clematis until everyone is sick of seeing it :haha: Maybe I'll see if my sister wants to try some wrapping this weekend when they get here. She loved using the Ergo when we last visited.
I'm going to post in DIY too but has anyone made their own Mei Tai? I'm thinking of making a couple this weekend to give to Isis's classroom. They have some high needs babies and only one baby bjorn that I gave them.


----------



## sun

I haven't but I was thinking of making my own too! I was perusing patterns online the other day.


----------



## cheese lover

I was inspired by the cheap and easy DIY wrap thread on TBW so I'm probably going to pick up something to make into a wrap. Maybe some fabric or maybe a cheap tablecloth. I'm itching to dye something...Maybe I'll dye something for the DIY Mei Tai's too


----------



## Menelly

cheese lover said:


> I was inspired by the cheap and easy DIY wrap thread on TBW so I'm probably going to pick up something to make into a wrap. Maybe some fabric or maybe a cheap tablecloth. I'm itching to dye something...Maybe I'll dye something for the DIY Mei Tai's too

My friend made me a wrap with osnaburg. (spell check?)

Just tie dyed it purple yesterday. Looks awesome!!


----------



## nypage1981

......still jealous of the wrap pics so am still stalking this thread to see them:)


----------



## baskinps

my new (and first) wrap!! i will have to snag the full body pics off my mom's cam when i get a chance but here are a few i took myself :)


----------



## sma1588

I love all the wraps, the moby is still workin for us so far nut also have a chicco front carrier. I like the moby because I can tuck her head under the shoulder part and she goes to sleep. How r the other wraps as far as putting the on and holding in place? And I have to ask, with the back carry how in the world do u ladies do it? If I got her in I dont think I could get her out!


----------



## katerdid

awwwww, love the little squish!!!! so cute!

there are loads of videos online of how to do various carries with a woven, sma :) Once you get the hang of it, it's pretty easy to put them up and down. Back carries are a bit scary at first, but after a few tries it's no worries :thumbup:


----------



## cheese lover

It was a little scary at first with back carries but I have an older baby that could stand up by the time I started wrapping with a woven so I wasn't too worried about getting her down since I could let her slide down until she stood if I had to. Now we're much more graceful and I don't worry about getting her down even in parking lots. I actually have a harder time wrapping in front than back now.


----------



## sma1588

When u take them out do u have to un wrap and rewrap each time? What age is best to start at


----------



## lepaskilf

sma1588 said:


> When u take them out do u have to un wrap and rewrap each time? What age is best to start at

With a wrap I would always put the wrap on 1st then put LO in it and then adjust if needed. That way when I was out I could just take LO in and out without undoing the wrap at all....... it saves the ends getting dirty on the floor too :o)


----------



## Aunty E

It arrived!!!! Rose and Rebellion pre-school carrier :) We haven't had a chance to really try it out, as OH has been meja busy and I don't generally carry Imogen, but they wandered round the house in it the other morning and Imogen just looks SO much more comfortable. The big straps are lovely, the wide chest strap is particularly nice and OH says it's more comfortable than the Beco butterfly. In the Beco, the back barely reached to half way up her back and her legs were dangling away in it so she couldn't really go to sleep. She's got so much room in this one and it has lovely padded bits for her legs and supports her from armpit to knee :) she practically fell asleep in it straight away :)

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/b14796ab.jpg
https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/5fad1478.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Looks fab! Glad Mog likes it :)

Here's us after a few hours geocaching in the sunshine on Friday :)
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/1791d233.jpg


----------



## katerdid

sma1588 said:


> When u take them out do u have to un wrap and rewrap each time? What age is best to start at

For most carries, yes. There are a few (like the fcc) that you can leave wrapped on you if you want. You can start at any age you feel comfortable! I know lots of ppl have started at 1 day old for front carries :thumbup:

Oh Aunty, looks so comfy! Is it wrong to want someone to carry me in one :rofl:

Tulip, loving the sleepy dust! Awwwwwe!


----------



## Menelly

What other carry besides FCC can you keep wrapped on and just place them in/out? I've pretty much only done that one because of the ease in popping her in and out. But it'd be fun to try a new one or two!


----------



## NDH

Home from an evening stroll

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20120417_174638.jpg


----------



## katerdid

Menelly said:


> What other carry besides FCC can you keep wrapped on and just place them in/out? I've pretty much only done that one because of the ease in popping her in and out. But it'd be fun to try a new one or two!

Um, the coolest hip cross carry (CHCC) and hip kangaroo. Also FRTR and semi fwcc are both totally poppable with sling rings or a reverse slip knot.


----------



## JellyBeann

Question time...I found this gorgeous shop in my town yesterday, it's an Indian restaurant, but in the front, they have a clothing/rug/fabric/cushion cover shop. They have this gorgeous fabric, goats wool with embroidery on, I've fallen in love with it, I even had a dream about it last night!! Would it work well as a wrap, or would it be too warm? It is £35 a metre, so I want to be sure!


----------



## Aunty E

Sounds a bit stretchy to me, and how washable would it be?


----------



## StarlitHome

https://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m2jh7kxCeY1qfqidwo1_250.jpg https://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m2jh7kxCeY1qfqidwo2_250.jpg​Baby-wearin' in the sunshine! That's just a scarf from Thailand I've knotted for a quick sling, but it was very comfortable as we wandered around that day :thumbup:


----------



## emera35

Hi! I love all the pretty wraps on this thread! :) 

Sorry to jump in, but finally have an interesting babywearing photo of me!

Just thought i'd post this picture of me and my girly on the news today!!

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/IMG00204-20120419-1952.jpg


----------



## katerdid

Star - that's a beautiful scarf! Very cool that it worked as a sling too! 

Emera - ooo, what were you on tv for?


Got some more sleepy dust to share :cloud9:
https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/William%20James%20Kaiser/7%20months/IMG_2873.jpg


----------



## emera35

Katerdid, Sky turned up at my son's toddler group and did interviews with a few of us about the financial difficulties with maternity leave and childcare/returning to work. Surprised they used anything i said as i babbled nonsense mostly. Then they took one sentence of what i said out of context to use! :haha: Typical, but i don't care really! ;)


----------



## booda

Dyed red BLG 4 with sling rings :D




EDIT: Shit, sorry about the size, it's from facebook :/


----------



## Menelly

I love that color Booda


----------



## baskinps




----------



## booda

Just thought i'd share the MT I made for my friend :D

https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s301/hiddenmortality/15-4-127-Copy.jpg
https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s301/hiddenmortality/15-4-128-Copy.jpg

(PS, this is my friend and her baby, hence the faces blanked out as shes not been online this evening for me to ask her permission to post her face on here yet lol)

Damn, i made this for my friend............now I want it!


----------



## halas

my new oscha green apple :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







468368_3072856815608_1089276650_32399265_1447401886_o.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OmiOmen

booda- That is a really great mei tai! :thumbup:


----------



## halas

booda said:


> Just thought i'd share the MT I made for my friend :D
> 
> https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s301/hiddenmortality/15-4-127-Copy.jpg
> https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s301/hiddenmortality/15-4-128-Copy.jpg
> 
> (PS, this is my friend and her baby, hence the faces blanked out as shes not been online this evening for me to ask her permission to post her face on here yet lol)
> 
> Damn, i made this for my friend............now I want it!

love the mei tai i made one once looks terrible next to yours


----------



## NDH

Love the me tai booda


----------



## Aunty E

halas said:


> my new oscha green apple :happydance:

Love how comfy that carry looks for your LO - which one is it?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Random qu but figured you ladies might know/remember...there was a thread a while ago about a carrier maker based in Poland, can anyone remember the name of them?


----------



## loopy82

Could be melkaj or Lenny lamb? x


----------



## KatieKoopa

Love the very hungry caterpillar mei tai! Beautiful work!


----------



## freckleonear

Arcanegirl said:


> Random qu but figured you ladies might know/remember...there was a thread a while ago about a carrier maker based in Poland, can anyone remember the name of them?

Nubigo?


----------



## JellyBeann

I don't really know how stretchy that fabric would be...I'll go and have a feel of it lol...Also will ask about washing it! thanks!


----------



## nypage1981

oooh i want hungry catepillar! so cute


----------



## mamawannabee

This is LO in her wrap, and then tucked inside my jacket :flower:


----------



## Kess

https://i334.photobucket.com/albums/m432/KaidaAmaya/100_0463-1.jpg

LO in a Sugar Spice meit tai.


----------



## katerdid

Finally went to my local Baby Wearer's group! Rented this shortie Didy Indio for the month and love how cushy it is! Tested out the semi-fwcc I learned too :) Sorry for the webcam pic (my camera is mia atm).

https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/Untitled516.jpg


----------



## Arcanegirl

loopy82 said:


> Could be melkaj or Lenny lamb? x

Its not those, or the nubigo :nope:


----------



## freckleonear

Arcanegirl said:


> loopy82 said:
> 
> 
> Could be melkaj or Lenny lamb? x
> 
> Its not those, or the nubigo :nope:Click to expand...

What kind of carrier is it? Natibaby is also based in Poland but they are wraps. Can't think of any others off the top of my head.


----------



## Tulip

I could be completely wrong, but where is Aga based - MadameGooGoo?


----------



## Elphaba

Yep, Madame Googoo is in Poland. Is that who you were thinking of?


----------



## mommax3

Taterdid I love the didy shorties :) Im loving the look of that carry too, I will have to check it out :) How do you like the shorty? I find myself almost never using my long wraps anymore


----------



## booda

On top of a castle! Couldn't do that with a buggy!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Elphaba said:


> Yep, Madame Googoo is in Poland. Is that who you were thinking of?




Tulip said:


> I could be completely wrong, but where is Aga based - MadameGooGoo?


Yes thats the one :D thankyou!


----------



## loopy82

katerdid said:


> Finally went to my local Baby Wearer's group! Rented this shortie Didy Indio for the month and love how cushy it is! Tested out the semi-fwcc I learned too :) Sorry for the webcam pic (my camera is mia atm).
> 
> https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/Untitled516.jpg

I've fallen in love with the shortie Didy indio I got for the library I run, it's so comfy. I'm constantly wearing it in now! :haha:


----------



## Menelly

I got one of the ebay cheap Mei Tai's today. :) I'm already in love with it... so much easier than the wrap I was using. (It was homemade, so it was way too long, and very cumbersome.)

Kesslie went right to sleep in the mei tai too. It's cute, black with red stars. :)


----------



## katerdid

mommax3 said:


> Katerdid I love the didy shorties :) Im loving the look of that carry too, I will have to check it out :) How do you like the shorty? I find myself almost never using my long wraps anymore

I like it! I just have a size 7 myself, so it's a nice change. Perfect for out and about. Like shopping or even at the park when you don't want it to drag in the ground while tying. It would be nice to have in a stash. I think everyone should have a long wrap (6 or 7), a medium one (4 or 5) and a shorty :haha:

Here's us at the park yesterday (3 hrs in a ruck no prob!)
https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/IMAG04566.jpg


----------



## cheese lover

I agree! I think everyone should have those 3 sizes. I loooooove my short wraps but then I wrap with my long one and find the love for it again. I love being able to just throw LO up with a shorty but there is something about a long multiple layer carry. I keep considering selling my long wrap to fund another short one (DH keeps my stash in check :haha:) but I just can't.

ETA: how do you like your indio? I've heard that it is prone to pulls and I already have one wrap I baby but I really like the look of an indio.


----------



## sun

cheese lover said:


> I agree! I think everyone should have those 3 sizes. I loooooove my short wraps but then I wrap with my long one and find the love for it again. I love being able to just throw LO up with a shorty but there is something about a long multiple layer carry. I keep considering selling my long wrap to fund another short one (DH keeps my stash in check :haha:) but I just can't.
> 
> ETA: how do you like your indio? I've heard that it is prone to pulls and I already have one wrap I baby but I really like the look of an indio.

I have a didy hemp indio and I love it. It is a bit warm for summer as it's long (size 6) but it would make a GREAT shorty!


----------



## cheese lover

Hm. Might have to keep looking at FSOT just in case I see something that catches my eye. Those shorties can sometimes be a little cheaper. I've also started stalking the ISO chopping partners forum. :blush: 

So I bought another wrap :blush: but its a cool one. Its one of the Tanzanian wraps from FSOT. I'm super excited to get it! I'll put up some pictures after I get it. She said she'll ship it tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## katerdid

cheese lover said:


> ETA: how do you like your indio? I've heard that it is prone to pulls and I already have one wrap I baby but I really like the look of an indio.

It's a loan, so haven't had it for the long haul. I don't think I'd buy it though...I think a fish would be lovely as a shorty cuz of the mega cush. But I have noticed a few pulls in the Indio - again, it's a loan in a library so that may be from newbies or not :shrug:


----------



## sun

> It's a loan, so haven't had it for the long haul. I don't think I'd buy it though...I think a fish would be lovely as a shorty cuz of the mega cush. But I have noticed a few pulls in the Indio - again, it's a loan in a library so that may be from newbies or not :shrug:

Oh I want a fish too! I am loving my jade in a ruck and I think a fish (caribe?) would be just as cushy.


----------



## katerdid

sun said:


> Oh I want a fish too! I am loving my jade in a ruck and I think a fish (caribe?) would be just as cushy.

I'm secretly lusting over the Steel Blue Fish myself :cloud9:


----------



## cheese lover

I've been this close to pulling the trigger on a nebbia from birdie's room but I really like shorter wraps and they only have 4 and higher. I'm considering buying a 7 and chopping it, offering the other half up for sale. DH loves fish and loves green so I think I can convince him that I need it. 

ETA: well I posted an ISO splitting. We'll see if anyone is interested in the rest of that wrap. we'll see.


----------



## Rmar

I love Nebbia! You will not be dissapointed if you get one. It is my favourite wrap for comfort.


----------



## lozzy21

Havent posted any pics in a while so here comes a photo overload lol

How i cook tea most days

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_1337.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_1238.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_1262.jpg

Asleep in town on daddy in the connecta
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_1305.jpg

Trip out to the park
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_1363.jpg

All sleepy
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_1513.jpg


----------



## katerdid

Cheese - good luck! I'm sure you will get some answers tho, tis a lovely wrap!

Awww, Lozzy, love it! And the sleepy dust, so smushy and cute!


----------



## cheese lover

I was trying to upload a sleepy wrap picture last night but it wouldn't go. :nope: I was cleaning the house and she fell asleep in the clematis. Hopefully I'll get it uploaded soon.


----------



## halas

Aunty E said:


> halas said:
> 
> 
> my new oscha green apple :happydance:
> 
> Love how comfy that carry looks for your LO - which one is it?Click to expand...

its the poppins hip carry tho i slip him in front instead of on my hip ( i have bad hips) its one of my favourite carrys im using it as an excuse to get a shorted wrap now cause the 6 is 2 sizeds to big


----------



## booda

LOZZY YOU'RE MAKING ME NEED FISH! STOP IT! lol!!!!!!!! lovely photos :)

Im in looooooooooooooove with my NL :D


----------



## katerdid

oooooo booda. LOVE NL... I've got one on the way in diamond weave. Can NOT wait!


----------



## chobette

My son in our Pikkolo baby carrier at approx 2.5 months old 

https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/s720x720/422851_3125743901025_1187460122_32472971_1230614114_n.jpg


----------



## katerdid

Awww, so cute Chobette! Snuggly <3


Today I taught my 15 yr old brother that babywearing is nifty. He wore my son for almost an hour! Asked me if all moms carry their babies like this. I replied, "Only the awesome ones". He said all moms should have a wrap :cloud9: 

https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/Wrapping/matt.jpg
Didy Indio in Rebozo Hip Carry


----------



## chobette

Thanks!

I love it, is that the shortie or a new one you have?


----------



## katerdid

chobette said:


> I love it, is that the shortie or a new one you have?

It's the shortie I loaned :) My new one is going to be similar to booda's up there ^^


----------



## cheese lover

I may have convinced my DH's cousin to BW! I talked with her mom today and she said that she loves scarves and would love wraps! I'm really hopingshe loves them!


----------



## JellyBeann

WOO for converting people! I've done it to 3 people in the past, it feels great!!


----------



## JellyBeann

If our ergo isn't knee pit to knee pit any more, does that mean little man is too big for it? Am I going to have to teach DH how to wrap? I dread that thought lol!


----------



## Tulip

Nope, it's time to start lusting after toddler carriers :D

Here is little dude today having some snuggles in the library Babyhawk while working on a molar (mummy has done enough pacing and needed a rest!)
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/ba431683.jpg


----------



## JellyBeann

:drool:

https://www.lovetobenatural.co.uk/wp/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/lennylambtikanga2_03-300x284.jpg


----------



## Menelly

Anyone know a good place (in the US preferably) that sells water slings/carriers/whatever? We have season passes to a local water park, and I'd like to get something I can carry her in that's OK getting wet. Thanks!


----------



## katerdid

Menelly said:


> Anyone know a good place (in the US preferably) that sells water slings/carriers/whatever? We have season passes to a local water park, and I'd like to get something I can carry her in that's OK getting wet. Thanks!

https://zanytoes.net/category_29/Zanytoes-Splash.htm
I'd try Zanytoes :thumbup: Solarweave RS from $50!!


----------



## Menelly

Ooh, thanks!! :)


----------



## Tulip

Jelly is that a Lenny Lamb?


----------



## JellyBeann

Tulip said:


> Jelly is that a Lenny Lamb?

Yeah, I bought it today! I cannot wait for it!! Soooo excited!! (It's the Tikanga)


----------



## Snuffy

JellyBeann said:


> :drool:
> 
> https://www.lovetobenatural.co.uk/wp/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/lennylambtikanga2_03-300x284.jpg

Oh my, that is gorgeous!


----------



## cheese lover

Wow! I'm so not a stripes kind of girl but I love that one!


----------



## JellyBeann

Snuffy said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> :drool:
> 
> https://www.lovetobenatural.co.uk/wp/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/lennylambtikanga2_03-300x284.jpg
> 
> Oh my, that is gorgeous!Click to expand...




cheese lover said:


> Wow! I'm so not a stripes kind of girl but I love that one!

It's so beautiful! It's cotton/bamboo too, so is lovely and soft (I haven't got it yet, was posted yesterday!) I'm just waiting eagerly for it to arrive! :D 

I've got my eye on this too (La poche a kangourou)

https://i1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb329/Lisianthusp/IMAG0055.jpg


----------



## Snuffy

I *may* have pinned Tikanga on my slings board lol. If I can get to grips with wrapping it shall be my reward, oh yes indeed.


----------



## JellyBeann

haha...my slings board is full of such prettyness!!


----------



## cheese lover

Um why do I not have a slings board! :haha: *runs to pinterest* :haha: I have plenty of pretties to put on that board! I'm really loving chickens right now, especially dyed b&w or v&w.


----------



## JellyBeann

I *might* have just bought this:


----------



## cheese lover

Very pretty! DH has me on lock down, no more wraps for me, at least for a while. Maybe I can get one out of him for Mother's day since last year he forgot to get me something for my first Mother's day


----------



## booda

cheese lover said:


> Very pretty! DH has me on lock down, no more wraps for me, at least for a while. Maybe I can get one out of him for Mother's day since last year he forgot to get me something for my first Mother's day

https://www.facebook.com/groups/209783279077720/

:happydance::haha:


----------



## Snuffy

Tikanga is a step closer after storch success today :D

I also attempted a back carry with my 3.5yo as guinea pig. It was a complete dogs dinner but she thought it was great fun :haha:


----------



## booda

Snuffy said:


> Tikanga is a step closer after storch success today :D
> 
> I also attempted a back carry with my 3.5yo as guinea pig. It was a complete dogs dinner but she thought it was great fun :haha:

........just had an image of you slinging your 3.5 year old guinea pig.....:dohh:


----------



## Snuffy

booda said:


> Snuffy said:
> 
> 
> Tikanga is a step closer after storch success today :D
> 
> I also attempted a back carry with my 3.5yo as guinea pig. It was a complete dogs dinner but she thought it was great fun :haha:
> 
> ........just had an image of you slinging your 3.5 year old guinea pig.....:dohh:Click to expand...

It might have involved less squealing in my ear and refusals to get out :haha:


----------



## lepaskilf

Crazy thing I saw today........... A lady wearing her little dog :)


----------



## NDH

Lol that's funny. I've seen dogs being pushed in rams but not worn before.


----------



## Novbaby08

Heres Piper in the sling at 6 weeks old
https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b344/Lost_Chaos/120429_0000.jpg

and Harley at 3 1/2 years old
https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b344/Lost_Chaos/IMG_2096.jpg


----------



## xgem27x

Babywearing Twins :flower:

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/578266_3870224873666_1219935827_3646628_160466298_n.jpg​


----------



## cheese lover

I love looking at pictures of people tandem wearing! 

I just found out that I'm not getting my Storch louise green! :cry: I had to pick a different storch so I went with the b&w. I'm thinking that I'll eventually dye it green. I'll get my green wrap! (didn't want the grun because I like the high contrast with the black) I'm trying to get it in 3.6M but I won't be too upset if I end up with a 4.2. I've been wanting to try a 5 and I'll chop it if I don't like the length. Well now I gotta get my butt in hear and practice some dying!


----------



## nypage1981

Melleny- also, Sleeping Baby Productions gets very good reviews on my baby wearing FB page. She has water slings for a great price! 

Xgem- that is so adorable. Go you! 

Whoever mentioned their DH forgetting first Mother's Day better get TWO wraps this year. Sheesh!


----------



## StarlitHome

I've asked for a ring sling for Mother's Day... Really hoping I get one! Even sent the website and colors I'd like to DH!!


----------



## Macmad

Here's me wearing my LO. We've only just started doing the back carry. As you can see she loves it!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3146.jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## JellyBeann

Our Ring Sling. I did struggle to get a good seat though, any tips?


----------



## katerdid

Eeee, Gem - tooooo cute! You and your boys are gorgeous :D


----------



## Tulip

Jelly have you tried pushing his feet up at the same time as tightening the bottom rail? I really struggle with RSs...


----------



## Snuffy

Babywearing has suddenly become a whole lot easier now that Ollie has consented to have his legs out. He is no longer constantly rammed up my left nostril


----------



## LittleBoo

Few to add :p

My beautiful son Jack, wearing minnie!

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/545169_385068648199056_100000877736692_984420_1933716384_n.jpg

Cas looking not too impressed

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/539957_383973688308552_100000877736692_982727_1350360066_n.jpg


----------



## KatieKoopa

Aww love your son baby wearing!

And your avatar is awesome. Did the author of hyperbole and a half make the drawing or did you improvise? Love it either way!


----------



## Snuffy

We're starting to get somewhere with wrapping :happydance:

I had a little pocket of loose fabric here, but it didn't affect comfort or security for either of us and for once Ollie didn't kick off. I think it's because I'm getting quicker so he's not getting pissed off while I faff about.
 



Attached Files:







South Gloucestershire-20120506-00488.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LockandKey

Aaaahhhh I finally got my custom made Mei Tai in the mail today and used it right away. I've been looking forward back wearing DD for a while, so here are pictures
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4465.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 25









IMG_4458.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 18









IMG_4460.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Menelly

So cute! She looks like she's having a blast in there. :)

Anyone know how old a baby should be before trying a back carry in a Mei Tai? I'm sure good head control is essential, but I'm still curious. I think my little girl will love it, she spends so much time looking around when I'm carrying her on my front. :)


----------



## LittleBoo

KatieKoopa said:


> Aww love your son baby wearing!
> 
> And your avatar is awesome. Did the author of hyperbole and a half make the drawing or did you improvise? Love it either way!

Haha I stole it from a lady on my facebook :blush: thanks!


----------



## cheese lover

My Storch from the co-op arrived on Friday but I haven't taken any pics yet. I'm not totally in love with it and I'm considering trading it but I'll give it some time to see if I can get it softer. I'm also going to have to learn some new carries to see if the length is ok. I think I want it one size shorter or longer. 

Also I might have just bought a hoernum fish shortie... :blush: DH doesnt't know yet... It's going to be hard to hide when it arrives.


----------



## Snuffy

I felt the same about my storch for a long time, but a lot of braiding and unbraiding helped. It's still not the first sling I reach for and I've been debating selling it for a while.


----------



## cheese lover

ugh, I was hoping someone would tell me its going to be good :haha: I told DH I was going to trade it for a Leo last night and he was kinda upset. He talked me into giving it a chance. I've heard such great things about leo's that I'd love to trade it for a 4.2 black and white. I'd like to dye it. I've seen some gorgeous dyed b&w leos. I don't have a large enough stash to have wrap that I don't love.


----------



## StarlitHome

https://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m43bltUB311qfqidwo3_250.jpg https://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m43bltUB311qfqidwo2_250.jpg​New ring sling, my first! My husband picked it out himself as my Mother's Day present :) I love it.


----------



## nypage1981

Danielle- did you get Storch stripes? I've heard those are bad to break in! I was also thinking of getting a b/w Leo size 5(is that 4.2?) and dying it! Lol. I am not sure who does a good dye job though, it sure wouldn't be me. I like the natural and blue one as well.


----------



## cheese lover

No I got the storch bio Louise, the ones with the fleur de lis on it. Man is it serious! I've heard it makes a good toddler wrap when its broken in though. I bought a clematis (25% linen) brand new and it was nothing to break in compared to this. I haven't been braiding it as much as I did the clematis though. I have an afghan I need to finish so my hands have been busy in the evenings. Once that's done I'll dedicate myself to breaking this in. 
I really like the looks of a green dyed black and white Leo and I'm seriously considering buying myself one maybe this fall. I have an Osnaburg wrap to break in and dye already so it'll be a few months before I'm ready for a new wrap project. 

My hoernum fish chopped wrap should arrive today! I still haven't told DH that I bought it. I guess I'll just tell him when it gets here. :blush: I cant' wait to finish it! It's got a straight cut and its unhemmed. I'll post some pics of it later.


----------



## cheese lover

starlithome, that's a beautiful RS! I love the colors and the pattern! I've never had a RS. I've always had wraps.


----------



## StarlitHome

cheese lover said:


> starlithome, that's a beautiful RS! I love the colors and the pattern! I've never had a RS. I've always had wraps.

I know, my husband picked it out - what a good eye he has! I am totally in love with it, it's perfect. 
I fall in love with wraps when I see them, but then I remember I live in a humid, tropical climate and all the wrapping and fabric would be awful I think...


----------



## cheese lover

The carries that I do are mostly single layer like a ruck (so ruck tie under bum, ruck tie in front) or hip/front carries kinda like your RS (Robin's hip carry, rebozo). There are a couple that I do that are more layers and warmer but its still only spring here so not too warm yet. There are thin wraps and linen wraps as well. So many options! I think that's how some families end up with so many wraps :)


----------



## booda

The Ellevill Zara got stripped form a kind of washed out blackish/navy colour..........

and dyed bahama blue. im considering doing a purple mirrored grad ..............

OH said I should sell it as i've already got two size 4's and an ellevill already (Inka and Geckos nero on the way) and a three (ellevill jade plum).....but stripping and dying cos "it wont sell in that manky colour" means that it's ended up with a couple of barely-visible ink blobs......but it wont sell like that, will it?!  I'll just have to keep it!!!!! First action shot in sunlight after dying! (excuse the shoddy wrap job, LO was in a straightening mood)



so nice up close too!!!


----------



## cheese lover

I love it! Those men always trying to get us to sell our wraps :haha: I think the purple would look gorgeous! 

I got my fishes today and it's lovely! DH still doesn't know. :blush: He was unloading wood when I was going through the mail. I'm going to have to bring it out sometime but I think if it's closer to winter then he'll be more understanding since its alpaca. For now it's in LO's closet.


----------



## booda

damn. a melkaj came up that i freaking NEED......gotta sell the ellevill.....


----------



## chobette

Booda - that is a lovely color! Wish I knew more about wraps and my son had patience, I would probably give into the addiction.

Maybe if we TTC #2 I will buy a wrap and see how I get on with it.


For now, we're just strolling along in our Pikkolo. Can't really see it in this picture, it was chilly and I bundled him up pretty good. 
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii556/chobette/IMG_4291-1.jpg


----------



## freckleonear

I don't often get to post nowadays, but we were out at the coast all day yesterday and T agreed to be worn quite a bit. This is her a few seconds before falling asleep.

https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC06515.jpg


----------



## KatieKoopa

Awww, looking great Bailey! Love those adorable drool pads!

freckle, love the pic (and your avatar ha!) awesome.


----------



## JellyBeann

I have a problem. I find myself NEEDING a wrap conversion. but I don't like Mei Tai's, Pods, Half buckles, Full buckles (except the ergo, but we've tried others, and we don't like them...) We just like our Ergo and wraps. But the pixie hood is *just.the.cutest.thing.I.have.ever.seen*!! Maybe I should just get pixie hats made and be done with it!


----------



## JellyBeann

But I am getting a Ring sling wrap conversion soon!!


----------



## KatieKoopa

Baby wearing avec helmet.

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5462/7221473284_75c3d551f3_z.jpg

She only lasted about 15 min or so when we went out. She was just fighting the carrier, which she doesn't usually do. I'm not sure if she was uncomfortable in there with the helmet, or she just wanted to see more? Maybe its time to try a back carry and see how that goes? Any suggestions?


----------



## Casey3

I love all the babywearing pictures! I have an ergo that I bought used (in case LO didn't like it) but we both love it! I really want to try a woven wrap so I can do better hip carries etc. And also because I'm worried my black ergo will be hot in the summer. But where the heck do you ladies find these awesome wraps?? I found the didymos website but its most def not from around here lol. Any Canadian (or Ontario) moms want to share where they order from? I don't mind used (since when I told OH I wanted one he just said "geez you have an ergo, that's good enough!" :dohh:)


----------



## Snuffy

I bought my Storch preloved on eBay. It's taken a while but I am really feeling the woven wrap love now. I am hankering after a Lenny Lamb now.


----------



## nypage1981

Casey, lots of Canadian women trade and sell and buy on Thebabywearer.com. Or Facebook baby wearing swaps. 

Just bought a wcrs light diamond rainbow! Pics will be soon I can't wait!


----------



## booda

Hoernum fish alpaca.......OMG im in love with this wrap. 

(srry for size, FB) also excuse rubbishy wrap job, can hardly see the fishies cos of the way i've wrapped lolol. Was only for a quick action shout though as LO was nappy-less.


it may be going for a wrap conversion though :D to softai......no buckle, pixie hood, black velvet lining :D

Also had to share inka:



OH with our MT:



And hopefully soon will be able to post a kokadi diorite stars one......(hint, if anyone sees one available, let me know - if i manage to get it i WILL give you a fiver lol)


----------



## booda

nypage1981 said:


> Casey, lots of Canadian women trade and sell and buy on Thebabywearer.com. Or Facebook baby wearing swaps.
> 
> Just bought a wcrs light diamond rainbow! Pics will be soon I can't wait!

Cant wait to see action pics!!!!!!!!!! i've been ogling diamond weaves for a while now.......


----------



## chobette

AW Katie, she looks so cute in it. She could of wanted to see more and maybe if she was on the back carry, if the helmet was bothering her, it wouldn't so bad on the back carry. No suggestions on how to do it, though I have been meaning to try it myself soon!

Booda - Love your wraps! Always in awe at how good you ladies wrap! xx


----------



## freckleonear

My 4 year old helped me try out a new Oscha that arrived today.

https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC06695.jpg


----------



## cheese lover

Nice Oscha! I'm a little jealous over here!


----------



## Tulip

Freckle is that the NMs exclusive? Love it!


----------



## KerryGold

Trying out the back carry in our Connecta!



xXx


----------



## katerdid

Sleepy dust
https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/William%20James%20Kaiser/8%20months/tumblr_m4l03ecfJU1r84oyeo1_500.jpg


----------



## Aunty E

KerryGold said:


> Trying out the back carry in our Connecta!
> 
> 
> 
> xXx

Oooh, yours has a chest strap! Mine doesn't :( I think it was a second though as the bird in my Birds of Norway fabric is upside down...


----------



## KerryGold

It's a separate bit that I usually use to keep it neat when it's not in use. It's just a strap that links between the two arms. It'd be easy to recreate it with something else.

Boo to upside down birds though!

xXx


----------



## michyk84

our first go at a back carry with our ergo, does he look like he is sat right?
 



Attached Files:







37061_10151788745490440_754900439_24576734_1894940719_n.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Gunnhilde

From when DD was little and a little bigger
 



Attached Files:







7127_522394799850_37900811_30917418_7309593_n.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 26









149648_533890821730_37900811_31269109_3447147_n.jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Wyntir

Us using our zoology connecta at the weekend


----------



## Tulip

he looks fine! Enjoy the back carries :)


----------



## Snuffy

I'm dying to try a back carry but I'm afraid of Ollie's penchant for puking within the first two minues of being in a sling.


----------



## booda

Snuffy said:


> I'm dying to try a back carry but I'm afraid of Ollie's penchant for puking within the first two minues of being in a sling.

ROFL! sorry, i shouldn't laugh, have been back-puked about 3 times now. Anyway, Suggestion that i've started doing - put a large uslin cloth sort of round your neck but like a cape? then fling baby onto back and wrap. then just "tuck in" the bits that are sticking out the top and stuff it down a bit, catches any puke - i've noticed hte puke uusally happens in the leaning-forward process of tying wrap etc........if this makes no sense at all i'll take a pic tomorrow!


----------



## vaniilla

This is lo in a backpack carrier last week by Bath Canal


----------



## loopy82

Haven't been on this thread in awhile, have missed seeing all the beautiful pics! Some great babywearing going on mamas, keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## JellyBeann

Our RS (it's up for sale if anyone is interested!) We love it, but the colour isn't us!


----------



## nypage1981

Gira Light Rainbow DW RS came on it's first camping trip!
 



Attached Files:







413974_3973947585496_1184755982_3620905_991534401_o.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Aaisrie

Yesterday DH in NM Oscha:

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/389607_2822031570303_1489883770_n.jpg

Today stealing NuKe's littlest one for a wee snuggle in Firefire
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/380271_2830444900631_1853544465_n.jpg


----------



## Whitbit22

Just got a mei tai- much better than the ring sling imo :)
 



Attached Files:







536000_4034126181362_1229114348_n.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Snuffy

Our new R&R

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z214/Sarahpix74/Stuff/rr.jpg


----------



## mommax3

Just wanted to say I love all the baby wearing!!!! you ladies look lovely with your lo's


----------



## dragonhawk

:haha: I need to get some photos... Been wearing ds since he was 3 weeks old. It's a sanity saver for us.


----------



## freckleonear

I love the light rainbow diamond weave ring sling! I've had one on my wishlist for ages. :D

Here's us on holiday at the beginning of the month. I'm so glad T is finally over her lengthy wrapping-strike, we've been wearing a lot since then!

https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC06745.jpg

The children did some babywearing this morning.

https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC06922.jpg https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC06928.jpg https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC06933.jpg https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC06939.jpg


----------



## baskinps

Leo in his new Mei Tai :)

https://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u455/maxinps/IMGP3064.jpg

https://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u455/maxinps/IMGP3034.jpg


----------



## baskinps

Leo loves sitting in the crook of my arms looking over my shoulder much more than being in between the boobies. DO you think a ring sling would make him happy? It seems to put the baby in a position thats much closer to his preference.


----------



## My_littlbump

baskinps said:


> Leo in his new Mei Tai :)
> 
> https://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u455/maxinps/IMGP3064.jpg
> 
> https://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u455/maxinps/IMGP3034.jpg

Gorgeous photos! :) x


----------



## Kess

freckleonear said:


> I love the light rainbow diamond weave ring sling! I've had one on my wishlist for ages. :D
> 
> Here's us on holiday at the beginning of the month. I'm so glad T is finally over her lengthy wrapping-strike, we've been wearing a lot since then!
> 
> https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC06745.jpg
> 
> The children did some babywearing this morning.
> 
> https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC06922.jpg https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC06928.jpg https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC06933.jpg https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/DSC06939.jpg

THAT is adorable! How cute!


----------



## aliss

Babywearing Alex at 2 years old, and 20 weeks my 2nd boy Phillipe, he's going into the sling on day 1! LOL
 



Attached Files:







bw.jpg
File size: 80.2 KB
Views: 38


----------



## katerdid

Our morning walk:

https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/Wrapping/tumblr_m5m295f3Rp1r84oyeo1_500.jpg
with the borrowed didy indio

https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/Wrapping/76c66a1eb7b811e1a8761231381b4856_7.jpg
with my bali breeze orion


----------



## loopy82

In our new wrap, Natibaby linen tricolor irises <3

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u250/loopykat/Tilda_Long_Hip_Carry_W.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u250/loopykat/Tilda_DH_01_W.jpg


----------



## beanzz

In the Moby, this is our fave now as we can leave it on instead of having to take it off to take out LO. Reeeaaaaally want a woven wrap though.

https://i1105.photobucket.com/albums/h350/beannz1/Snapbucket/C780153A.jpg
https://i1105.photobucket.com/albums/h350/beannz1/Snapbucket/410861D2.jpg


----------



## NDH

Got an Ellevill Jade. I need practice of course, but so pleased that she liked being wrapped  

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/2012-06-19_13-26-12_992.jpg


----------



## veganmama

oh goodness NDH, that wrap is lush!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

I don't babywear anymore but had to show off this pic of Lucas from this morning. I think we need to work on his wrapping skills :haha:
 



Attached Files:







179497_382435091805784_19989709_n.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Siuan

On a 7.5 mile walk in the countryside with a new friend in the background :) (I wore her all the way round!!) 

I really want to upgrade from the moby to a woven but confused by all the choice at the moment!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4792a.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 16


----------



## veganmama

https://i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h475/summer194/DSC07641777.jpg

p doesn't look too impressed, lol


----------



## mamaduke

Carrying my 2.5 month old with my Ergo. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_7115.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 34


----------



## katerdid

Awww, squish! I miss BW'ing with a tiny thing....


----------



## Snuffy

Taking the storch for a spin this afternoon

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z214/Sarahpix74/Stuff/DSCN1498.jpg

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z214/Sarahpix74/Stuff/DSCN1476.jpg


----------



## KatieKoopa

Awww, beautiful wrap!

I need some wrap help. I'd like a light wrap that I can use mostly for higher back carries, that doesn't go too high up on Ella's neck. The Ergo isn't working for us right now because it goes up too high on her neck and irritates the helmet. Any ideas? I don't know too much about wraps so any help is appreciated.


----------



## katerdid

Snuffy - love his hat thing!!! Very cool. How's your Storch in the heat?

Kaite - replied in my journal :thumbup:

Our first go in a mei tai - how does it look?
https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/IMG_4538.jpg


----------



## NDH

Baby wearing daddy :cloud9:

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG20120625_002.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG20120625_005.jpg

We were going for a rainforest walk and i was wondering out loud if i should take my wrap or the manduca and my hubby who usually says "of can we take the stroller so I can push her?" Says "hey can I wear her in the chest thing?" So this is his first time babywearing  They both loved it except he had to pee but coukdnt cause he said every time he was still enough to go she started flailing and kicking and whining lol.


----------



## cheese lover

I love baby wearing daddy pictures! 

Isis has really been protesting the wraps lately, so what do I do? Buy a new wrap of course :dohh: I couldn't resist a coop order. I bought a b&w Leo. If I love it then I'm going to dye it and sell my Louise bio. Louise is just too much for me. If I can't get LO to wrap anymore I may send it to dh's cousin who is due in October.


----------



## Snuffy

katerdid said:


> Snuffy - love his hat thing!!! Very cool. How's your Storch in the heat?

It wasn't too bad yesterday. Admittedly it was warm but not scorching, but he didn't seem as hot and bothered as when he's been in the Boba/R&R/Babyhawk. I guess because he could have his top half out if it got a bit warm. I certainly didn't feel as sweaty as I do in our SSCs sometimes!


----------



## emera35

Hi! I was hoping someone could advise me? ( Stalk this thread! :blush:) I'd like to get a woven wrap, I currently use an Ergo which I love and a Close, which has been good too, although my DD seems to slip down my body in it now she's not teeny! Anyway I want something reasonably lightweight that's good for wrapping with both my DS and my DD. Any recommendations? Also, anyone know if you can wrap tandem with just the one wrap? Just curious, would be lovely to carry them both without having to put on 2 slings! ;). Thanks for reading! X


----------



## Snuffy

I was looking on You Tube last night (hunting down back carries which I've been too scared to try so far lol) and there were some tandem carries on there. 

I have no useful advice as I've only ever used the one woven although I would like to treat myself to another once I'm back at work and have more pennies, but Love to Be Natural put a lovely new Didymos on their Facebook page this morning that I love the look of!

It took me a while to get the hang of it and I still often reach for my SSCs because they are quicker for me, but I am getting better with my woven and have started to use it a bit more now it doesn't take me half an hour to get him into it :haha:


----------



## cheese lover

If you get an account on thebabywearer.com you'll see a good number of pictures of people tandem wearing. you'll need a long wrap like a size 7 or 8 even but I would totally do it if I had babies close enough in age. I have mostly Didymos wraps but I have a Luoise Bio Storchenweige and a couple DIY wraps. Thebabywearer also has pretty active FSOT boards so you could buy one used so its cheaper and already broken in. :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

ring sling :)

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/532322_4316348712097_2081614553_n.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/181866_4316354152233_1940527261_n.jpg


----------



## SarahDiener

Hi Ladies, My DH and I were thinking of getting an Ergo. How is the insert for a new born? It looks kind of hot! I was thinking either the ergo plus the insert or getting a mei tai. Are those good for newborns? I like how simple the look :) I just wasn't sure about head support on mei tais with new borns and also about how much space they have for breathing.


----------



## NDH

SarahDiener, there are soft structured carriers similar to the Ergo that have a newborn seat attached. I have a manduca but olives and applesauce and the Beco butterfly 2 are others I can think of off hand.


----------



## katerdid

This was posted on my BW group's fb and I found it super helpful. Thought I'd pass it along:
All About Wraps


----------



## Tulip

Yesterday we were Enabling the lovely Petitpas so i took a selection of slings. DS and I used Skanderborg Fische:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/1340830098924.jpg

And our peanut shell pouch:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/1340829995050.jpg


----------



## purple_kiwi

My homemade wrap. sorry about the dirty mirror :haha:
 



Attached Files:







521561_10152070623575107_1355493537_n.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cangaroo

Fast asleep in our Ellaroo during Race for life! I'd just fed her while doing Race for Life as well, which felt rather appropriate!

https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q603/eccopeland/IMAG0464.jpg


----------



## ellie27

gorgeous pics ladies....need to get a recent one of me and LO!:flower:


----------



## ellie27

Me with LO when he was around 10 weeks old and again, yesterday, 8 months old - sleeping!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 10









photo (4).jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Tulip

Lovely pics ladies!

Two new slings and two new carries for us:
New to us Gira Apple 2 in a RUB:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/46E5B265.jpg

Gira Northern Lights 4 on loan from the lovely Rabbittchild, in a Knotless Ruck :cloud9:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/16FB074B.jpg

Excuse poor wrap jobs :D


----------



## loopy82

Tulip - We have a size 6 Northern Lights, love it :thumbup:


----------



## cheese lover

I *may* have just bought a black and white storchenweige Leo... And some avocado dye from dharma... :blush:


----------



## lozzy21

Here is OH wearing Niamh on moday doing his first back carry which he moaned about but every time hes worn her since hes opted to put her on his back. :dohh: men!https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/three.jpg


----------



## booda

Ive not been on here for week!!! feel the need t oshare photos though :D

My mummy with her new wompat!!!



Danny's daddy with his MT and sleeping danny!:



Danny in his Melkaj with me "showing him what to do" lol:


- i know you can't see much of the carrier but his face is cute..... Melkaj again!


----------



## loopy82

I managed to bag an Oscha starry night clover in a size 3 yesterday, am so excited about pic spamming on here when it arrives :haha:


----------



## cheese lover

Oh lucky you! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## katerdid

DIAMOND WEAVE LIGHT RAINBOW!!!!!!! I'm in love! 

https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/Girasol/tumblr_m6rmdxflqS1r84oyeo1_500.jpg


----------



## KatieKoopa

OMG kait that's GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Kel127

Mei Tai :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC04633.jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 13









DSC04634.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## katerdid

And here's the Diamond Weave Dark Rainbow! (excuse the poor bwcc, he was grumpy)

https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/Girasol/IMG_4625.jpg

https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/Girasol/IMG_4636.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Ohhhh Kait the LR is stunning - I neeeeeed one *sob*


----------



## alaskagrown

Katerdid, your LO is gorgeous!


----------



## katerdid

Tulip said:


> Ohhhh Kait the LR is stunning - I neeeeeed one *sob*

You do need one!!!!


alaskagrown said:


> Katerdid, your LO is gorgeous!

Aw, thanks!!!

I'm sorry for spamming pics but I looooove this wrap to pieces!! 
https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/Girasol/534949_3462058191230_243872914_n.jpg


----------



## Tulip

You're right, I *do* need one - so have pre-ordered an LR for mid-August :rofl:


----------



## Snuffy

The LR is gorgeous (as is Katerdid's LO :D).

I shall add it to my wish list lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Kait that link was super helpful! thanks!

Everyone looks so awesome carrying:)


----------



## loopy82

Beautiful pics katerdid, what carry are you using in the last one?

Our Oscha sn clover arrived today :cloud9:
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u250/loopykat/Oscha_SN_Clover_02_S.jpg


----------



## StarlitHome

https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m6z3micWYy1qfqidwo1_500.jpg
Back carry in the Ergo to get chores done! (excuse my makeup-less face...)


----------



## NDH

Sorry its dark - i forgot i'd taken flash off for a mirror pic. Also I know her knees should be higher so don't get after me for that lol. 

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20120712_154419-1-1.jpg


----------



## mrsrof

I'm super excited, I just got my first ever wrap in the post...bought from Victoria the Sling Lady. I adore it and my daughter was impressed too haha...I put her straight into it to test it out, so here's our first ever proper babywearing pic!!

(Please excuse the fact that it's loose and she's down too low, it was my first ever wrapping attempt!)
 



Attached Files:







DSC01677.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 5









DSC01673 (2).jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## katerdid

loopy82 said:


> Beautiful pics katerdid, what carry are you using in the last one?

Thank you! It's something I made up on the fly :haha: I wanted to do a DH but ended up not having enough length on one side cuz I forgot to start off center, so I finished like a BWCC with a twist. Lol, if that makes any sense?

Love your oscha!!!!


Mrsrof - congrats on your first wrap!


----------



## alaskagrown

Finally success with my Ergo and infant!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC07205.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 22









Photo on 2012-07-13 at 10.09.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 26


----------



## mrsrof

Updating with a pic of us out and about with the wrap done up properly. Loved loved loved it!
 



Attached Files:







DSC01684.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## booda

Stolen my mums wompat from wearababy, complete with matching sookypads from sookypads & things! 
Love this. Im not usually a fan of buckles and i cant get the Wompat to work on my front but on my back it's great!!!!!! https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s301/hiddenmortality/DSC01333.jpg


----------



## shortie1990

loopy82 said:


> Beautiful pics katerdid, what carry are you using in the last one?
> 
> Our Oscha sn clover arrived today :cloud9:
> https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u250/loopykat/Oscha_SN_Clover_02_S.jpg

Aww this picture is *gorgeous!* :cloud9:


----------



## shortie1990

Still practicing!

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd457/shortie1990/38407fa7.jpg


----------



## Waiting4bb

Lookin good everyone! 

Here is Piper in her Ergo ;) Loving it and snoozing in it.
 



Attached Files:







lovebugs.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 7









backpack.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## booda

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG my Kokadi Merlin arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im absolutely in flipping LOVEEEEEEE with it!!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

That wrap is gorgeous!


----------



## loopy82

booda said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG my Kokadi Merlin arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im absolutely in flipping LOVEEEEEEE with it!!!!

Oh wow, that's gorgeous! Definitely need to get a kokadi for the library :thumbup:


----------



## katerdid

Babywearing at the Lincoln Park Zoo during our recent trip to Chicago in the extreme heat:

https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/10%20months%20and%20chicago/IMG_20120717_111454.jpghttps://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/10%20months%20and%20chicago/IMG_4742.jpg


----------



## Arcanegirl

Time for our weekly food shop :D

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Ebay%20and%20Sales/2a3bd3b9.jpg


----------



## Siuan

First attempts with our new Storch. Please ignore messy hair and weird facial expressions! 

Also one with our Mei Tai (yes, I am being lazy and sitting down!!)
 



Attached Files:







P1040483a.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 5









P1040491a.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 6









P1040503a.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Snuffy

Siuan, your first storch attempts are a damn sight neater than mine were :D


----------



## Siuan

Snuffy said:


> Siuan, your first storch attempts are a damn sight neater than mine were :D

Thank you! This was after a walk into town and back. Shortly before my abortive FWCC attempt!


----------



## Snuffy

That one took me a while then one day it just worked! I am hoping the same will happen with the disasters that are my attempts at back carries lol.


----------



## booda

Aww your Inka pics are giving me sellers remorse!! (i sold mine a while back to fund rainbows)


----------



## Wishing_well

Our new Storch :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3446.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 17









IMG_3459.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mrsrof

Walkies by the river :)
 



Attached Files:







river kingston.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## proudMoM26

Love them all!!:happydance:


----------



## NDH

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/photo.jpg

First time I've been able to purposely wear her to sleep for a nap in public (or anywhere really)


----------



## NDH

Excuse the bad picture from my crappy phone.

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG20120723_002.jpg


----------



## Snuffy

NDH that wrap is GORGEOUS! What is it?


----------



## NDH

Its a friends didy blue leaves (don't know if that's the proper name). I am in lust with it and don't wanna give it back lol.


----------



## lozzy21

Right total spam coming up from me, its been ages since i posted any and since my laptops now fixed it would be rude not to :rofl:.

Daddy babywearing on our recent trip to Blackpool.
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/5.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/6.jpg

Me rocking the connecta in the sealife centre and the pub!
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/8.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/399253_10151930549220495_246623709_n.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/480407_10151947729355495_2005970733_n.jpg

Me and Niamh posing on our way to grandma's
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/396153_10151976511355495_371229303_n.jpg

Finely mastering a double hammock and she was asleep with in 10 mins.
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/524079_10151964622715495_1935481467_n.jpg

I did warn you about the spam


----------



## mrsrof

busy couple of days...family day out and then the olympic torch came to town!

First pic is us at Hampton court palace...my DH took over wearing her after lunch, I of course had to tie the wrap and put the baby in it though!!!

second pic is us on the way to see the torch, my nosy baby trying to see around daddy (always has to see what's going on!!).

Third is our first go in our new R & R, love it!! :)
 



Attached Files:







Hampton Court Palace (20).jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 8









006.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 6









2012-07-25 15.09.22.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## booda

So lovely!!! I wish i seen more babywearers in real life!


----------



## mrsrof

booda said:


> So lovely!!! I wish i seen more babywearers in real life!

I've only seen 2 since I started...one with a toddler in a woven (had a lovely chat with her!) and one lady with a mei tai (who gave me a very dirty look!!)


----------



## lozzy21

The only baby wearer iv spotted have been pepole I allready know


----------



## cheese lover

I've mostly seen people with Ergo's and a stretchy wrap but no ring slings and no wovens.


----------



## Snuffy

I saw a lady with a ring sling in Ikea a couple of months ago, someone with a Close carrier at Peppa Pig World last week and at the Bristol Harbour Festival last weekend a mum came over and started saying how nice it was to see a dad babywearing (he had Ollie in the Boba) and how she just uses a scarf to sit her toddler in for quick pick ups.

Mostly people just do a double take, especially if I have him in the woven. When we had a trip to the local farm, I overheard a nan saying to her friend "is that one of those scarf things X wants?"


----------



## NDH

I've seen loads of people with pouch slings and bjorns. The only people with sscs and wovens I've run into have been in our baby wearing group. Before i'd met any of the members in person I got so excited to see a lady in the supermarket with a baby in a wrap that I got over my extreme shyness to chat to her.


----------



## booda

lozzy21 said:


> The only baby wearer iv spotted have been pepole I allready know

Same here until recently, more recently i've seen an increase in the number of stretchy wraps! I think because john lewis and TK Max are selling them now as well as (i think) the odd mothercare.... and the few people i've managed to convert over facebook ;)

So is anyone waiting on anything arriving!?!?!? My wrap conversion (hoernum fish) is in line to be stitched soon by wendy at Softai - cannot wait!!!! Im also waiting on a double rainbow red weft, i actually sold my northern lights for it :O


----------



## Toms Mummy

There are sooo many ergo wearers around me!........ And mobys (when they're newborns)


----------



## michyk84

first go with my new victoria slinglady wrap, was rather nervous about trying a wrap as only used ergo before hand, seemed easy enough for front carry & he seemed really happy (plus my hubs even had a go too) now to suss back carry out though
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120728_184847.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## michyk84

no idea what I've done to make it sideways :(


----------



## xgem27x

https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/EDIT1.jpg


----------



## booda

Aww gorgeous is that an O&A xgem27x ?!?


----------



## katerdid

Gorg Gem!! (also, I lurve your pants!)

I rarely see babywearer's round here apart from at my baby wearing group and members. I have seen a few moby's and several crotch dangler's (infintino's are sold at a local grocery/homestuff/clothing store gag!)


----------



## lozzy21

I kinda stole a wrap of my cousin today, well more forced her to lend it to me. She's not sure if she wants to sell it so im loaning it on a basis that if she misses it then she can get it back, if not i can buy it from her. I love it! lolhttps://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/549678_10152018474235495_1750636949_n.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/558076_10152018245170495_1918433389_n.jpg


----------



## louandivy

OH toddler wearing in last week's heatwave! My Ergo feels so boring compared to all these gorgeous wraps :haha:


----------



## Toms Mummy

louandivy said:


> OH toddler wearing in last week's heatwave! My Ergo feels so boring compared to all these gorgeous wraps :haha:

An ergo may look boring but they are fab!!.... I'm still carrying my nearly 3 year old in ours. There's no way I could still carry him in a wrap :)


----------



## Snuffy

I don't have an Ergo, but I am increasingly using my dull, plain Boba 3G more than any of my pretty carriers. I really should make more effort with the others but the Boba is just so easy!


----------



## booda

Snuffy said:


> I don't have an Ergo, but I am increasingly using my dull, plain Boba 3G more than any of my pretty carriers. I really should make more effort with the others but the Boba is just so easy!

Get some decoration on it then :D pimp that boba! hehehe x


----------



## Snuffy

I'd love to but my boring sod of a hubby chose it as the one he would use. He would not be swayed by Tweet or Soho - not him. Meh.


----------



## NDH

I've been wrapping heaps lately! But never have anyone to take my picture :( (and my camera is a currently out of commission Xoom, so not exactly ideal for self portraits). Wanted to get a picture of my new wrap (Didymos cherry blossoms) today as I tried a new back carry but it will have to wait. *sigh*


----------



## mrsrof

NDH said:


> I've been wrapping heaps lately! But never have anyone to take my picture :( (and my camera is a currently out of commission Xoom, so not exactly ideal for self portraits). Wanted to get a picture of my new wrap (Didymos cherry blossoms) today as I tried a new back carry but it will have to wait. *sigh*

That's it, I am saving up and buying myself a didy...just won't tell dh how much they are!!


----------



## Snuffy

I really want a didy. It will have to wait until I am back at work though, and selling my storch is part of the deal.


----------



## booda

Snuffy said:


> I'd love to but my boring sod of a hubby chose it as the one he would use. He would not be swayed by Tweet or Soho - not him. Meh.

Aw boo :( Get suck pads in funky material with ribbons so you can attach cool stuff to it like toy spiders or little plastic batmans hehehe :happydance:
#toomuchcaffeine


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, I just looked at how much they cost :( I'd feel bad buying that!!! Still tempting though, if they are good :)


----------



## booda

SarahDiener said:


> Yeah, I just looked at how much they cost :( I'd feel bad buying that!!! Still tempting though, if they are good :)

How much what costs? wraps? Good thing is you can sell them again for near to what you paid if you keep them in good condition :D


----------



## SarahDiener

booda said:


> SarahDiener said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just looked at how much they cost :( I'd feel bad buying that!!! Still tempting though, if they are good :)
> 
> How much what costs? wraps? Good thing is you can sell them again for near to what you paid if you keep them in good condition :DClick to expand...

The didymos in particular :(


----------



## chobette

Here's me carrying my son in the Pikkolo, back carry

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii556/chobette/IMG_4550.jpg

He wasn't so sure about it, this was a month or so ago? Well it was before he realized he can grab everything as I am cooking that's behind me I can't see 


Only used the back carry a few times now, but I am getting used to it. 

Next baby we have I would like a woven wrap. For now I like my plain jane Pikkolo. It's so easy to use! Which is good with a wriggly baby!


----------



## Snuffy

I am still struggling with back carries, I should practice more often as he's getting heavier now and I'm sure if won't be long beforehe's too heavy for front carries. I can't get the hang of them in a woven at all - I've done it once but it was a crap wrap and far too loose lol. I am planning to get to grips with them in the mei tai/SSCs first as a lot of my problem is confidence while he's on my back and not fully secured. If I can lick that, then I will start trying more with my woven.


----------



## lozzy21

Snuffy i couldent manage back carrys untill she was 14 months, she was just to wiggly!


----------



## KatieKoopa

Love the back carry, Bailey!


----------



## Snuffy

lozzy21 said:


> Snuffy i couldent manage back carrys untill she was 14 months, she was just to wiggly!

My friend has exclusively babyworn 3 children now and even she has said she still can't get the hang of back wrapping a baby, although toddlers are no problem for her.


----------



## chobette

I need my husband to help with back carries lol


----------



## Tulip

An outing to the Marina playpark with Girasol Apple 2 in 'Eve's Ruckless Shorty' :)

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/IMG_20120802_200723.jpg


----------



## booda

I find danny SO much easier to wrap on my back now that he sort of holds on? also his legs are now long enough i can get his knees up, whereas before i couldnt split them apart enough as he just kept straightening them and wouldnt wrap them round me, he does now though :D 
We went for a walk into town with Kokadi today. Couldnt take very good pics myself and the timer is fecked but we got a couple:

In the kokadi merlin with his Chocobanana bib :D

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/482140_267426950038384_119598759_n.jpg


----------



## Kel127

My first wrap attempt!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC04725.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 17









DSC04726.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## booda

Looks good for a 1st attempt Kel :D Mine was awful, bum popping out the bottom, legs where they shouldn't be and an arm hanging out the bottom (don't ask how....I don't know)

Ooh must share......my double rainbow arrived!!!!!!!!!!!! But danny wont let me get an action shot :O he was just too tired and refusing to be wrapped :'( so this is as close as i can get as this is how him and the wrap both "landed" during a failed DH. (He is also loving his geckos bib too, keeps sucking it)
https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s301/hiddenmortality/DSC01635.jpg


----------



## NDH

Ignore how awful I look lol. This is my new didy cherry blossoms.

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/Untitled.jpg


----------



## gidge

My sister wearing my LO. :D She is only 8 years old but a complete natural with her.
 



Attached Files:







561084_10150954892477282_243221611_n.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 15









480091_10150954892692282_303243313_n.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 14









557946_10150954892932282_240014321_n.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## angiepie

gidge said:


> My sister wearing my LO. :D She is only 8 years old but a complete natural with her.

Beautiful!!


----------



## SarahDiener

I bought a wrap today :D It's a babylonia.
Almost bought a didymos by the DH didnt like the colours :dohh:. It was on special too :'(.
 



Attached Files:







baby wrap.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Aunty E

Tulip said:


> An outing to the Marina playpark with Girasol Apple 2 in 'Eve's Ruckless Shorty' :)
> 
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/IMG_20120802_200723.jpg

Ooh, that looks lovely!


----------



## Snuffy

I used the Boba for a back carry today but think I need to put it higher. Ollie spent the entire shopping trip peering around my right shoulder.


----------



## belle254

Me wearing Evie when she was 2 weeks old :) just a plain old wrap sling off of ebay, good stretchy and v portable! 

https://i48.tinypic.com/32zianr.jpg


----------



## JellyBeann

This is my favourite picture of us babywearing, it's quite old (over a year old now) But I just love it! 

I currently have a diamond weave light rainbow on the way, I have been in desperate search for this for a few months now! :)


----------



## emera35

Love all the pictures here!

Here is my first attempt at wrapping with my little girl about a month ago. Have done a few more since then, and found a better way to do it, but no idea on what its called! Question though, does she look a little low down? I always feel like she's too low....

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Untitled.jpg


----------



## Kel127

Ring Sling
 



Attached Files:







DSC04809.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## booda

emera35 said:


> Love all the pictures here!
> 
> Here is my first attempt at wrapping with my little girl about a month ago. Have done a few more since then, and found a better way to do it, but no idea on what its called! Question though, does she look a little low down? I always feel like she's too low....
> 
> https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/Untitled.jpg

Maybe a wee bit low down, how did it feel? What carry are you using? Is it a ruck carry? Might be worth trying out a secure high back carry - i find them easier to get higher up! x


----------



## emera35

Booda, thanks, I think the tie in the photo is a ruck carry, which i liked but it didn't feel supportive enough for her. I've been doing one i found on youtube which i liked, i think it might be the secure high back carry, but i'll have to photograph. That one feels very comfy, but she doesn't seem any higher up. I'm used to back carrying my toddler, so i didn't know if she felt low down as she's still so small. Will try and get her higher and get an opinion! :)


----------



## LittleOnes

First ever back carry! Excuse the cheesy grin, I'm obviously so proud of myself :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Ruck tibetan.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 27


----------



## KatieKoopa

LO, I love that wrap! Gorgeous colour! 

Ella and I have been enjoying the cottage life this week. We just tried her in a back carry in the Ergo and she loves it! She used to be too short back there, but she's tall enough now.

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8434/7773524204_8be1389e51.jpg

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7247/7773523026_d6940a8024.jpg


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm practising for September! I've totally forgotten how to newborn carry, had to YouTube it haha!


----------



## Siuan

My first proper attempt at this type of wrap with my new Storch. I wasn't completely happy with it, but well, here it is. What do you all think? The top rail just wouldn't tighten to my satisfaction, especially with a wriggling baby in it. I found it so much easier to tie when I was practicing with my teddy bear!
 



Attached Files:







P1040662a.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Tulip

Looks good from here! Knees nice and high, great work :)


----------



## Tulip

'Babywearing' includes tired ten year olds, right? :D
This was my toddler size Petite Panda LOL
 



Attached Files:







467249_10151753744462203_882440433_o.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 35


----------



## LittleOnes

KatieKoopa said:


> LO, I love that wrap! Gorgeous colour!

Thank you! Its the Gypsymama Bali Breeze in Orion :thumbup:



Siuan said:


> My first proper attempt at this type of wrap with my new Storch. I wasn't completely happy with it, but well, here it is. What do you all think? The top rail just wouldn't tighten to my satisfaction, especially with a wriggling baby in it. I found it so much easier to tie when I was practicing with my teddy bear!

Lol so true, I can do a million carries with LO's stuffed dragon :haha: Looks good to me though! I find it hard to do a fwcc too - I have a super wiggly fellow. Have you tried a pre-tied FCC and popping LO in there and then tightening? Thats my go-to front carry these days as mine is so squirmy. Gets him in and settled more quickly since I'm still a beginner wrapper :flower:


----------



## Kel127

At the aquarium
 



Attached Files:







DSC04847.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## samisshort

This was yesterday :)
 



Attached Files:







524514_435673839804910_718717266_n.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wishing_well

Cheeky monkey in a quick back carry.
 



Attached Files:







582720_10152014688975352_204213974_n.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## SHump76

Please excuse how rubbish I look!!
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 17


----------



## sma1588

Hey ladies, its been awhile but ive been very busy. Im looking for a wrap or a good backpack type carrier for my 10 month old. I used to have the moby but I cant or wont do the back carrie. I bought I bought a cheap both bay carrier at walmart and dont like it. It would be great if I can get some advice and names on some I can look up


----------



## SarahDiener

I think Ergo are possibly the most comfortable, I plan to get one when my baby is older. But some of the others should know more!


----------



## booda

Ergo, connecta, manduca, babyhawk, rose & rebellion off the top of my head are all popular ones, 
have a wee nose on the slings & things facebook group https://www.facebook.com/groups/209783279077720/?ref=ts 

and also have a wee look on the Natural mamas forum https://naturalmamas.co.uk/forum/index.php (uk based) and https://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/index.php (US based for looooooads of peoples and advice :D)


----------



## booda

Woops forgot.......extreme babywearing up a very high treehouse! (nicked from facebook so i hope these aren't huge >.< )


----------



## Snuffy

LittleOnes said:


> First ever back carry! Excuse the cheesy grin, I'm obviously so proud of myself :haha:

This wrap has been on my "when I'm back at work" wish list for ages but having seen this pic I am now contemplating selling my R&R to fund one...


----------



## CelticStar

Me and my girl, nobody warned me when I started bw'ing how addictive the wraps are! I can't stop buying them! :haha:

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb37/bikerchick82/ab963a77.jpg


----------



## sma1588

I ended ip ordering a meitai I hope I like it. They seem easy enough to get on and had some good reviews. The cheaper walmart one has a weird clip on the side and really hurt my shoulders but oh likes it so thats his now lol. Thanks ladies..... I did look into the ergo as well but thats like the one we have and I think my daughter me be to wiggly for starting with the wrap on my back now


----------



## fifi-folle

Booda that's Dalkeith Country Park isn't it? Not been there in years!

Wearing with 33wk bump...

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7268/7817644538_fd4009f760.jpg


----------



## michyk84

was away last week & wore the boy quite a lot including over 4 hours when we did a maize maze but I don't have any pics showing him but I do have these 2 which are slightly different although I still love them you can see his feet/legs lol & in the 1 that's just me can see the shape of him in carrier on back
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8289/7817832066_bf7e0dc488.jpg
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8301/7817836506_32def29038.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

I love all the pics of all the babywearing! :D
Here is the latest one of my DD. She looks like she'a guarding the boobies! 'Keep away from my food!' haha.  



https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/9EE493DA-6A15-420F-8EAB-E71E37BCD4BE-57-0000000074D2F027.jpg


----------



## mrsrof

how we went to town today :) she must have been comfy, she was asleep within 5 minutes :)
 



Attached Files:







2012-08-21 16.16.25.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## ayeshasi

Ooohhh i like yours mrsrof. Which one is that?


----------



## gidge

With my first woven and back carry. :D
 



Attached Files:







480523_10150987283587282_345185570_n.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 9









579883_10150987283817282_540496540_n.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mrsrof

ayeshasi said:


> Ooohhh i like yours mrsrof. Which one is that?

It's a Victoria Slinglady smith firm wrap with an apples panel :)


----------



## LittleOnes

Sneaky ruck pic in the GMBB in Orion, and a hip carry in our new Didy geckos mauvein
 



Attached Files:







sneaky ruck.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 11









hip carry.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Snuffy

I love that hip carry - I can't my head round it for love nor money.


----------



## LittleOnes

Snuffy said:


> I love that hip carry - I can't my head round it for love nor money.

I know, seriously took me staring at the photo tutorial forever, but seemed to work okay. After about ten minutes though LO was a bit unhappy so we'll have to practice that one more.


----------



## booda

New nati dinos :D



And i chopped my double rainbow to a 4, so from the scrap.......made these :D


----------



## NDH

First (and only) time she's fallen asleep on my back.

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/2012-08-06134307.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/2012-08-06133658.jpg

And my newest wrap. Will be my last for a while :(

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/IMG20120820_003.jpg


----------



## Siuan

Our "new" (pre-loved) R&R :happydance:

I am a little concerned that LOs legs are already starting to grow out of it, what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







P1040782a.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 16









P1040783a.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Toms Mummy

She looks comfortable :)... Is it possible for their legs to grow out of them? My 3 yr old still fits in his egro. Do the R&Rs have different sizes?


----------



## Snuffy

I find our R&R to be a lot narrower than our Boba. Ollie's knee pits are about an inch from the fabric edge at the moment.


----------



## freckleonear

Lovely, she looks very comfortable! As long as her knees are higher than hips and her legs are well supported it doesn't matter if the fabric doesn't go quite to knee pit.


----------



## cheese lover

I made a wrap strap mei tai for us! I love wraps but dd loves the ergo so we compromised :haha:
[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7904181038/][img]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8309/7904181038_30566a6ce6.jpg[/url][/IMG]

Not exactly a picture of baby wearing but I don't have any action shots yet and I'm so excited I had to post a picture! She loves it and I love it too!


----------



## CaliGinger

https://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj632/AriSafari21/48224300.jpg

Here we are at Disneyland! Well in the parking lot. :)


----------



## mrsrof

Our new ring sling. I <3 it :)
 



Attached Files:







Rainbow RS.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## EveEnRoute

Ooh that's lovely mrsrof! What is it and where did you get it? I think I need to try a ring sling!


----------



## mrsrof

EveEnRoute said:


> Ooh that's lovely mrsrof! What is it and where did you get it? I think I need to try a ring sling!

It's a girasol diamond weave light rainbow :) I love it! I got it from All wrapped up babies, but I think you can get them other places too (tend to be out of stock a lot though).


----------



## Snuffy

A ring sling is one type I have never tried. Would they be good for quick up and downs with a heavier child or are they a bit fiddly? I am thinking of things like getting Ollie from the car to the house (I have to get him, Amy and whatever bags we have out of the car, lock the car, then close a stupid gate to our parking access that the neighbours wanted installed but it a ballache with a baby, then into the house).


----------



## nypage1981

Snuffy, I thought RS was aweful at first and stuck with it out of laziness to relist it for sale and now for my 11 month old I love the RS for those kidn of things. Even for trips into a store sometimes if i don't need to do too much shopping. It takes a bit to learn and love and be quick with.


----------



## Snuffy

Thank you. I have two carriers to sell so I think I'll get one with some of the proceeds :)


----------



## Miss_Quirky

This was taken a while ago, when he was still tiny :haha:

I will have a new one soon, my brother's mum just finished my thomas the train mei tai! I am so EXCITED! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







481306_4061664470855_1602347173_n.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 16


----------



## aliss

Miss_Quirky said:


> This was taken a while ago, when he was still tiny :haha:
> 
> I will have a new one soon, my brother's mum just finished my thomas the train mei tai! I am so EXCITED! :haha:

What a beauty!

And I'd love to see the Thomas Mei Tai!


----------



## Miss_Quirky

aliss said:


> Miss_Quirky said:
> 
> 
> This was taken a while ago, when he was still tiny :haha:
> 
> I will have a new one soon, my brother's mum just finished my thomas the train mei tai! I am so EXCITED! :haha:
> 
> What a beauty!
> 
> And I'd love to see the Thomas Mei Tai!Click to expand...

Devlin is with his dad right now for his turn, but as soon as mine rolls around I will post one :) It's so cute. I am thrilled.


----------



## lovemyDD

Wow, they are all so great.


----------



## Tulip

DS just about to fall asleep in LL Spring :cloud9:

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/81ed7f10.jpg


----------



## angiepie

Over 2 weeks with no new pics? I found this on the 3rd page! :shock: Surely _someone_ has some awesome babywearing pics to share with us childless lurkers? :)


----------



## katerdid

The wrap is a borrowed storch that is so broken in its Devine! 
The mei tie is also borrowed, its an older baby hawk. 


https://i48.tinypic.com/35n1mww.jpg

https://i47.tinypic.com/2qc3vjl.jpg

https://i48.tinypic.com/w6ywq0.jpg

https://i48.tinypic.com/1234aib.jpg


----------



## mrsrof

Ok! My cousin was here last week with her 14 month old dd, we went to london where she used my ssc for the first time and then we went to the park where my LO really enjoyed the swings hehe
 



Attached Files:







jackie and me.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 12









park.jpg
File size: 56.8 KB
Views: 15









swings.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## michyk84

using our ergo at Rockingham racetrack yesterday :) is great for few reasons means I can have him all snuggled up when the racing on & is far more pratical being trackside when wearing cos tracks really don't suit buggy really but this means I can still enjoy 1 of my fav things
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8445/8020036690_e708943f64.jpg
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8312/8020035360_9c956f9966.jpg


----------



## Novbaby08

Just taken today of Piper in our sling.
https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b344/Lost_Chaos/120924_0001.jpg


----------



## loopy82

Our beautiful Viola Pfau :kiss::
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u250/loopykat/2012-09-08151449-6.jpg

Wooly Elburg Fish, so snuggly :cloud9::
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u250/loopykat/Elburg_05.jpg

OH using the library's HuXling half buckle:
https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u250/loopykat/2012-09-09104311.jpg


----------



## LittleBoo

Walking ze pooch - 





Out and about -







Last one was taken at the local sling meet's third birthday!


----------



## loopy82

Love how your hair is co-ordinated with the mei tai LittleBoo and those trousers are amazing :thumbup: x


----------



## NDH

Taken today at sling meet.

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/whiteandbluedandies.jpg

My little stash of 4 (and a ssc) seems so boring after seeing all the gorgeous wraps today.

Amazing that just 6 months ago our little group was just starting and we all had sscs and ring slings and none of us had ventured into the world of wrapping and now we all have somewhere between 2 and 8 wraps each.


----------



## baskinps

loopy82 said:


> Love how your hair is co-ordinated with the mei tai LittleBoo and those trousers are amazing :thumbup: x

Took the words out of my mouth. Where can I find a pair??


----------



## KatieKoopa

Babywearing at the aquarium in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina.

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8454/8027289297_3d35be8c7a_z.jpg


----------



## angiepie

NDH said:


> Taken today at sling meet.
> 
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/whiteandbluedandies.jpg
> 
> My little stash of 4 (and a ssc) seems so boring after seeing all the gorgeous wraps today.
> 
> Amazing that just 6 months ago our little group was just starting and we all had sscs and ring slings and none of us had ventured into the world of wrapping and now we all have somewhere between 2 and 8 wraps each.

Oh you have a sling group! What area of Australia are you in? I am and in Sydney and planning on moving to the southern highlands before we have an LO and I don't know of any groups in either place. :nope:


----------



## NDH

I'm on the midnorth coast of NSW. I'm pretty sure there's at least one Sydney group. Are you on the buy sell swap group on Facebook? There's a document there that has groups listed from around Australia and you might be able to source a group (or find some other babywearing mamas who want to start a group) where you're planning to move to.


----------



## angiepie

NDH said:


> I'm on the midnorth coast of NSW. I'm pretty sure there's at least one Sydney group. Are you on the buy sell swap group on Facebook? There's a document there that has groups listed from around Australia and you might be able to source a group (or find some other babywearing mamas who want to start a group) where you're planning to move to.

Oh cool. I know we have an attachment parenting group (including a Yahoo group I lurk around) but don't know of a natural parenting group. I'm on the buy/sell MCNs and natural stuff group but that's it. Can you share the link for the buy sell swap group?


----------



## CelticStar

Lots of pic spam from me :haha:

Trying out our new silk Zara She...

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb37/bikerchick82/IMG_0548.jpg

LL sunrise...

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb37/bikerchick82/IMG_0268.jpg

Sleepy dust in purple elves...

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb37/bikerchick82/IMG_0340.jpg

Finally, in our LL baby wearing jacket...

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb37/bikerchick82/IMG_0322.jpg


----------



## NDH

I'll pm you angiepie :) I didn't know about the AP group.

Mmmm loving the She and the Elves CelticStar :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

Some spamming coming from me, i dont get to wear her much any more, she likes walking :(

Looking miserable at a wedding, OH took it with out me realising, i thought he was sending a txt.
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_3097.jpg

Later on at the reception, she was tired and hot.
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_3125.jpg

Posing on the bus
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_2442.jpg

Waiting in a take away after a day in hospital
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_2518.jpg


----------



## katerdid

https://i48.tinypic.com/13zsu2v.jpg


----------



## Snuffy

What wrap is that katerdid? I love it!


----------



## mrsrof

Celtic Star your LO's face in the LL pic is priceless!!


----------



## candeur

Jack in my new custom babyhawk :)

https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/serenstran/iphone/20EB52C4-197B-4898-B8F7-05691588A019-2834-0000027020B0C0E1.jpg
https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/serenstran/iphone/915C1997-20DE-41A4-AD59-123DBDD1106E-3584-000002E37C86E68A.jpg


----------



## CelticStar

mrsrof said:


> Celtic Star your LO's face in the LL pic is priceless!!

She's got a huge range of expressions....All as funny/charming as each other :haha:


----------



## Novbaby08

wearing Harley at 3 1/2 here shes gonna be 4 in just over a month. Still loves to be worn though. Most think shes too old for it lol
https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b344/Lost_Chaos/IMG_2096.jpg


----------



## Toms Mummy

Novbaby.... I still wear my 3 yr old! Not too old at all, esp when you've got shopping in hand and they won't walk! :doh:

[IMG]https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii206/tcu44a/IMG_2143.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Toms Mummy

This is Tom in his rucksack carrier. I was a bit dubious at 1st about getting one of these as I've always been happy with the wrap, the the ergo. But as we do a lot of hill walking and want him to join us it does make a lot of sense as there's good rucksack support, large storage and sun/rain carrier. I do only use it on hill walks though, otherwise it's the ergo as he's in and out all the time and I want to be able to shove it in my rucksack x

[IMG]https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii206/tcu44a/IMG_1573.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Toms Mummy

This is us on a short walk about a yr ago x

[IMG]https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii206/tcu44a/IMG_0227.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## fluffpuffin

Nice to see all the toddlers being worn. Isla has recently decided she likes being worn again and I got my Boba SSC back out. She's 2 years & 4 months old. She's 15kg now so we still have a little way to go before we reach the limit. I'll try and get a pic and post it at some point soon.


----------



## JellyBeann

Lily Ember's first trip in the sling, at 3 days old...today at Lidl!


----------



## JellyBeann

^^ oh, that's the new Ellevil wool stretchy!


----------



## Snuffy

Oh that is so pretty JellyBeann! And congratulations :)


----------



## NDH

Congrats JellyBeann :cloud9: The wrap looks lovely too!

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/2012-09-26114240.jpg

Camping this weekend:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/2012-10-01091746.jpg


----------



## angiepie

NDH said:


> Congrats JellyBeann :cloud9: The wrap looks lovely too!
> 
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/2012-09-26114240.jpg
> 
> Camping this weekend:
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/2012-10-01091746.jpg

:shock: Amazing photo!! Where is this, I'd love to go there!?


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations on Lilys arrival JB!


----------



## NDH

angiepie said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Congrats JellyBeann :cloud9: The wrap looks lovely too!
> 
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/2012-09-26114240.jpg
> 
> Camping this weekend:
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/2012-10-01091746.jpg
> 
> :shock: Amazing photo!! Where is this, I'd love to go there!?Click to expand...

Youdale's Hut in Werikembie National Park. Its 4WD access only and only 6 vehicles are allowed down at any time. It was really lovely :)


----------



## angiepie

NDH said:


> angiepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Congrats JellyBeann :cloud9: The wrap looks lovely too!
> 
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/2012-09-26114240.jpg
> 
> Camping this weekend:
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/2012-10-01091746.jpg
> 
> :shock: Amazing photo!! Where is this, I'd love to go there!?Click to expand...
> 
> Youdale's Hut in Werikembie National Park. Its 4WD access only and only 6 vehicles are allowed down at any time. It was really lovely :)Click to expand...

Oh okay cool! I've travelled around NSW quite a lot, I don't know how I've not been there...? I've been around that area many times but never heard of that place. :dohh: We don't have a 4WD but my parents do, so I'll have to chime in and get them to take us. :haha: Most 4WD holidays these days are reserved for Fraser Island or caves when we do a big family thing etc but I can hope. DF loves your photo, too. :thumbup:


----------



## Novbaby08

46 months and lovin it!
https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b344/Lost_Chaos/121002_0003.jpg


----------



## Abby_

This me and Dougie going out in the cold weather for the first time in our ellaroo. We hardly used it over the summer. Yay for cold weather!
https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q595/abbygifkins/Snapbucket/9666DC54.jpg


----------



## MegnJoe

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=488527&stc=1&d=1349286176

I love it! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







me and hope.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## katerdid

Snuffy said:


> What wrap is that katerdid? I love it!

Sorry for the late reply, but its a didy iris. Its quite lovely!

And now for a crappy night time picture of my new beauty! Sorry for both if us being naked, but he was so tired and I couldn't help but stick him up for a quick picture before we got in our jammies.
Got it today, been waiting since march! My diamond weave northern lights!!! Wraps like a dream and it's brand spanking new. 

https://i48.tinypic.com/10zuxjr.jpg


----------



## michyk84

last night, took Molly to the fair so put Oscar in carrier for ease
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8317/8054368787_344f97e56f.jpg
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8450/8054254900_c778e41119.jpg


----------



## SarahDiener

That is such a beautiful wrap!!!


----------



## KatieKoopa

Gorgeous wrap, Kait! Love it. 

What's the difference between the new wrap and the light diamond weave you had before? Just curious! They are both so gorgeous.


----------



## JellyBeann

Thanks everyone for the congrats! Will be testing out the ring sling later...so more pics to come


----------



## katerdid

KatieKoopa said:


> Gorgeous wrap, Kait! Love it.
> 
> What's the difference between the new wrap and the light diamond weave you had before? Just curious! They are both so gorgeous.

Thank you! 
My new one had more color stripes and is quite a bit darker due to the weft being purple instead of white like the light rainbow.


----------



## gidge

Cuddling up all full of cold. :(
 



Attached Files:







576839_10151048792862282_2090848230_n.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 7


----------



## freckleonear

gidge said:


> Cuddling up all full of cold. :(

Awww cuddles are the best thing when they are poorly. Ulli was my first ever wrap.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Freehand Mei Tai, the only way I get anything done. https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j36/myangelus/IMG_20121006_170051.jpg


----------



## irmastar

[IMG]https://i1062.photobucket.com/albums/t492/Irmastar1/IMAG0053.jpg[/IMG]
Breastfeeding and babywearing in our babyhawk


----------



## fifi-folle

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8037/8061898640_8b99d9e7e1_n.jpg

1 day old (discovered bw'ing after c-section doesn't actually hurt!)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah I was surprised too! Wearing her hurt less then carrying her!


----------



## BintUmmi

aww fifi-folle she is so tiny! that is such a lovely photo.


----------



## gidge

fifi-folle said:


> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8037/8061898640_8b99d9e7e1_n.jpg
> 
> 1 day old (discovered bw'ing after c-section doesn't actually hurt!)

how cute!!! she´s so small :D


----------



## fifi-folle

8lb 11oz so not tiny but compared to wrapping her 27lb brother she's weightless!


----------



## irmastar

[IMG]https://i1062.photobucket.com/albums/t492/Irmastar1/IMAG0077.jpg[/IMG]
our first hip carry


----------



## irmastar

oh my please excuse the mess and the dirty mirror ^


----------



## jen1604

Barnaby in his R&R. We love it! 

https://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo223/jen1604/E5518BC5-BAF6-405F-83DC-0750EB379E07-805-0000006723C1C1BB.jpg

Adding a picture of DH too because I think BW'ing dads are a hot and rare sight ;) May remove it at some point so he doesn't kill me though.. 
https://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo223/jen1604/79DC75D6-8F3E-44DF-8C1B-E5144857D7E0-805-000000646143144D.jpg


----------



## Thumper

Twit twooo Jen


----------



## Tulip

Gotta love BW daddies :D


----------



## katerdid

wooo hooo baby wearing daddies! 

Here's my hubby with the didy iris: https://i47.tinypic.com/1zq4vvl.jpg


----------



## nypage1981

LOVE. they both look frightened.


----------



## Faythe

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0634.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4









Photo0627.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## samisshort

:flower:

Babyhawk Mei Tai and Moby Wrap
 



Attached Files:







175943_461462460559381_855505031_o.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 6









53428_462146613824299_306085296_o.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Faythe

Girasol Mysol - we love this. So comfy :flower:

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF5150.jpg


----------



## Faythe

Chris wearing Jacob and us again today doing housework in the Boba wrap :flower:

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF5153.jpg

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF5168.jpg


----------



## mrsrof

Faythe said:


> Chris wearing Jacob and us again today doing housework in the Boba wrap :flower:
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF5153.jpg
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF5168.jpg

Oh the Mysol is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## EveEnRoute

First attempt with my new girasol diamond weave light rainbow RS :flower:

https://i.imgur.com/N4LUtl.jpg


----------



## Faythe

mrsrof said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Chris wearing Jacob and us again today doing housework in the Boba wrap :flower:
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF5153.jpg
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF5168.jpg
> 
> Oh the Mysol is just gorgeous!!!Click to expand...

Isn't it just? The pictures do it no justice at all!


----------



## Snuffy

Faythe, I LOVE that Mysol!


----------



## swood9

First time in the sling. I like it around the house.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 71.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## swood9

Fast asleep in the ergo at 3 months (sorry, can't post more than 1 at a time on my iPad)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 85.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## CelticStar

All wrapped up at a recent hospital admission, the wrap was the only thing that settled her after God knows how many needle sticks and examinations!
Sorry about the darkness of the photo.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1223.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## dragonhawk

A seasonal piccie... At Chessington. (Yes I am still wearing him at 11 months.)


----------



## StarlitHome

expect a vampire-mama baby-wearing photo tomorrow! (my monster is 14 months and still worn regularily :))


----------



## Faythe

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0677.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 0









Photo0697.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## CelticStar

dragonhawk said:


> A seasonal piccie... At Chessington. (Yes I am still wearing him at 11 months)

I'm going to be wearing my daughter for as long as she lets me! Although I'm thinking 16 years old would be a cut off point :winkwink:


----------



## StarlitHome

https://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mctvu2NnGF1qfqidwo4_1280.jpg https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mctvu2NnGF1qfqidwo10_250.jpg​Halloween in Waikiki, wearing our 14-month-old in the Ergo. (top pic technically counts as a nursing-in-public pic too :haha:)


----------



## emera35

Heavily laden about to get the train!

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/522279_10151252021056696_822486743_n.jpg


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Mei Tai 
https://distilleryimage4.s3.amazonaws.com/3b20573624e111e295351231381417b1_7.jpg

BabaSling - we hate it though, neither of us can get comfortable in any of the positions. 
https://distilleryimage4.s3.amazonaws.com/1861c9e424ed11e2a5d322000a1f90e5_7.jpg

And our Moby Wrap. We both love it. Wear it everyday, it's a godsend.
https://distilleryimage4.s3.amazonaws.com/e2c84b7c24ed11e2a2e022000a1faf45_7.jpg


----------



## swood9

StarlitHome said:


> https://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mctvu2NnGF1qfqidwo4_1280.jpg https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mctvu2NnGF1qfqidwo10_250.jpg​Halloween in Waikiki, wearing our 14-month-old in the Ergo. (top pic technically counts as a nursing-in-public pic too :haha:)

haha! bucket head!


----------



## StarlitHome

swood9 said:


> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> https://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mctvu2NnGF1qfqidwo4_1280.jpg https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mctvu2NnGF1qfqidwo10_250.jpg​Halloween in Waikiki, wearing our 14-month-old in the Ergo. (top pic technically counts as a nursing-in-public pic too :haha:)
> 
> haha! bucket head!Click to expand...

Yesss! :haha: We were surprised how many people actually knew who he was :) also hilarious were the people who didn't - half of them were like "Yeaaaaah KFC!" and the other half were like "Oh he's really scary!" wacko:)


----------



## swood9

StarlitHome said:


> swood9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> https://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mctvu2NnGF1qfqidwo4_1280.jpg https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mctvu2NnGF1qfqidwo10_250.jpg​Halloween in Waikiki, wearing our 14-month-old in the Ergo. (top pic technically counts as a nursing-in-public pic too :haha:)
> 
> haha! bucket head!Click to expand...
> 
> Yesss! :haha: We were surprised how many people actually knew who he was :) also hilarious were the people who didn't - half of them were like "Yeaaaaah KFC!" and the other half were like "Oh he's really scary!" wacko:)Click to expand...

That's so funny! I saw them two summers ago, they played at this hippie-ish festival. All these hippies were running around so excited to see Bucket head, then he actually played... lmao. They were way less interested after they actually heard the music. :dohh:


----------



## LittleAurora

Here is a few from me! Just got a new diddy blossoms but no actions shots yet :(


https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/317442_10150291388608105_4439606_n.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/281945_10151078515988105_1233214731_n.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/DSC_0003-2.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Aurora you are so pretty my love :cloud9:

Forest and river walk here, DS did his best to destabilise me as we crossed the stepping stones! 

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%201%20year/SC20121104-182744_zpsa0d80809.png


----------



## LittleAurora

Are you NI tulip? I feel I should know this already. 
And thank! you made me blush!


----------



## Tulip

LittleAurora said:


> Are you NI tulip? I feel I should know this already.
> And thank! you made me blush!

Yes mate, moved over to North Down a few months back :)


----------



## LittleAurora

I recognised those stepping stone. Are they in s.Donard park?

Where abouts? I am in Bangor!


----------



## Tulip

LittleAurora said:


> I recognised those stepping stone. Are they in s.Donard park?
> 
> Where abouts? I am in Bangor!

Yep, Tollimore Forest Park I think it is, at the foot of SD. Such a beautiful place. I'm in Donaghadee :)


----------



## LittleAurora

We are so close! lol! 

It is beautiful down there!


----------



## mrsrof

us out for a walk yesterday :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1029.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lozzy21

Just eating an apple while mummy cooks tea
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_2855.jpg

Watching the fireworks
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_2876.jpg


----------



## LittleAurora

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/IMG_20121105_211225.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/IMG_20121105_211059.jpg

out in the new blossoms <3


----------



## NDH

I have cherry blossoms to and I <3 it


----------



## SarahBear




----------



## Tulip

Lovely pic Sarah congratulations!


----------



## Faythe

In our new Storch

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF5205.jpg


----------



## jillypoop

Me wearing Pashley in a Moby a few weeks ago...we've now got a Manduca but not got any pics yet! x
 



Attached Files:







456378_10152174492765384_625603679_o.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## StarlitHome

Toddler babywearing:
https://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mdm06nFRj41qfqidwo2_250.jpg https://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mdm06nFRj41qfqidwo4_250.jpg
(she was pretending to be me, hence trying to wear my Birks :cloud9:)


----------



## fifi-folle

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8479/8194049522_0715a50c94.jpg
at 1 week old in the Bebina Old Rainbow which was my ISO for ages, I'm just not loving wrapping with it though :(


----------



## Faythe

Storch Leo again :D

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF5210.jpg


----------



## 17thy

Squishy Onyx smiling in the marley :]


----------



## lozzy21

Our new wompat!
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_2908.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_2891.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_2892.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_2893.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_2894.jpg


----------



## fifi-folle

love it! :lol:


----------



## Marini_Mare

at the Botanical Gardens 


and at Lowes :haha:




going to make a wrap too once I pick up fabric!


----------



## Faythe

lozzy21 said:


> Our new wompat!
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_2908.jpg
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_2891.jpg
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_2892.jpg
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_2893.jpg
> https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_2894.jpg

That is AMAZING! And the pics are brill :D


----------



## babyface15

Hello beautiful pics everyone. Can I get some advice from you all? I'm so excited to babywear once the lo comes along. I just bought a ergo baby carrier on a great sale. I was also given a ring wrap carrier from someone who had a baby but decided not to use it (not sure why). The ring carrier is made of a fabric that doesn't stretch. What kind of carriers are best for newborns in your opinion and do you think the ring and ergo will be sufficient?


----------



## Kel127

babyface15 said:


> Hello beautiful pics everyone. Can I get some advice from you all? I'm so excited to babywear once the lo comes along. I just bought a ergo baby carrier on a great sale. I was also given a ring wrap carrier from someone who had a baby but decided not to use it (not sure why). The ring carrier is made of a fabric that doesn't stretch. What kind of carriers are best for newborns in your opinion and do you think the ring and ergo will be sufficient?

Those are my two favorite carriers. I used the ring sling from birth to 6ish months then Ergo from 6 months on!!


----------



## Marini_Mare

Kel127 said:


> babyface15 said:
> 
> 
> Hello beautiful pics everyone. Can I get some advice from you all? I'm so excited to babywear once the lo comes along. I just bought a ergo baby carrier on a great sale. I was also given a ring wrap carrier from someone who had a baby but decided not to use it (not sure why). The ring carrier is made of a fabric that doesn't stretch. What kind of carriers are best for newborns in your opinion and do you think the ring and ergo will be sufficient?
> 
> Those are my two favorite carriers. I used the ring sling from birth to 6ish months then Ergo from 6 months on!!Click to expand...



I started using ergo when baby was one week! got the infant insert but never used it was too hot here for it, I just wrapped receiving blanket around her so legs/arms wouldn't stick out the side :haha: love my ergo!


----------



## lovemyDD

love this thread,..so many beatiful carriers..


----------



## Tulip

Rings slings are FAB for newborns - really recommend it!


----------



## lozzy21

I only got my ring sling a few months ago but i wish i got it sooner.


----------



## babyface15

Awesome thanks for the replies girls!! <3 I was curious because my ring sling doesn't have a stretchy material as I've seen so many with, but I guess that doesn't matter? I'll go to a baby wearing meeting before the lo comes along and figure out how to use it :)


----------



## StarlitHome

As far as I know, ring slings generally are _not_ stretchy - mine isn't! Stretchy wraps are different, I had a Moby with our daughter when she was first born and while I did like it, it was WARM.


----------



## babyface15

Great thanks for the advice! I am very new to this but want to learn all I can. I think between the ring sling and ergo I'm doing great! :)


----------



## H2Omommy

I only have a moby and my baby likes it most of the time, she seems to want to stick her head out most of the time and she is only 2 months so doesn't hold it up that well yet. Any suggestions?? What other carriers could I try for a very active and exploring baby?
 



Attached Files:







Photo 95.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## libbyam2003

I'm curious about what slings etc people will recommend for newborns too. I have an ergo that I use now, so got the newborn insert to try with #2... but would really like a carrier that I can nurse in also. My dd didn't like to be horizontal, so ergo worked better. But I am determined to get #2 to like a sling...


----------



## lozzy21

I do like stretchy wraps for newborns, Even after the other carriers iv used i will be getting a stetchy wrap for my next one.


----------



## loopy82

Most slings are good for newborns, it just depends what suits you and what baby likes! If you are having trouble with head support in the stretchy you could try pulling the middle band up to baby's neck and rolling a muslin under the hem. That way they can swing their head about and still have that buffer around their neck to support them x


----------



## LittleBoo

Babywearing abroad!





Also managed to persuade my childless sister to babywear, well, she wore J, I had C :p




Excuse the hair, had been swimming :p


----------



## Reidfidleir

First time trying the moby wrap


First time out with it! Walking in the state park


----------



## Faythe

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0966.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 2









photo0974_001.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fifi-folle

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8062/8236673107_9d343a520d.jpg

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8488/8236671457_03a9208a5a.jpg

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8069/8237742336_8d50fba98d.jpg


----------



## Faythe

Gorgeous squishy! :cloud9:


----------



## fifi-folle

Thanks! Just noticed our babies were born on the same day :) Although Cassie's older by a few hours (1 25am)


----------



## Faythe

Best day to be born on ;)


----------



## mrsrof

Wrapped up warm to see daddy running a 10K on Sunday :) (just our stretchy).
 



Attached Files:







526798_10151554537353332_1455364193_n.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jenn2282

these a great can't wait till my ergo comes so i can join in


----------



## LittleAurora

I have just ordered my new cutom Mei tai!! The best bit!......................Its going to have cat ears!!! WHOOP! https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/240725_10151589181551040_994455076_o.jpg


----------



## fifi-folle

oooh that's going to be a funky mei tai!

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8208/8261338878_3f4794cbd1.jpg
RS my SIL passed on unused. I know nothing about it except it's by Moms in Mind


----------



## Faythe

I'm not very camera friendly today. Good job that Jacob is!
 



Attached Files:







photo1070.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jenn2282

excuse the crappy pic, i hope i did it right shes a shorty
 



Attached Files:







101_0936.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Faythe

looks a bit low?


----------



## libbyam2003

Looks good to me... but I just wear it where comfortable at my waist... and then just tighten enough so baby secure, not leaning back. Hard to tell that part from picture. You'll know because she'll feel secure. Course, mine can lean back now because she's big and freaks me out, ha.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Millie in her woven wrap.


----------



## NDH

CoffeePuffin said:


> Millie in her woven wrap.

What a cutie! My she's an alert 3 month old!


----------



## jenn2282

i do it tight haha it's comfy that way


----------



## 17thy

Bfing in my new indioooo. (excuse my stretchies)



Gira marley and my main squish man Onyx.


----------



## aliss

Our 1st babywearing picture (Philippe). Excuse me for looking like I got hit by a train, because I did. This was taken about 4 hours after he was born.
 



Attached Files:







babywear.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 38


----------



## Faythe

Aliss, that is a gorgeous photo :)


----------



## aliss

Faythe said:


> Aliss, that is a gorgeous photo :)

Hi thanks luv! Sorry I didn't get a chance to shout back to you, someone keeps waking up if I try and snea away for a moment :rofl:


----------



## Faythe

Haha that's OK. I figured you've been busy :D


----------



## libbylou

First one is when she was around 6 weeks old in our woven wrap, second one is naptime in the Beco at 3 months old and third one was at about 6 months in the Beco :)
 



Attached Files:







65051_10152306409830508_1829009658_n.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 20









523602_10152048302650508_1539232056_n.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 16









431644_370869199663995_1390096751_n.jpg
File size: 63.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## aliss

Oh she looks mischief Libbylou. Too bad I moved from Vancouver, I would've had another colic baby friend :rofl:


----------



## BUGaBOO

This is me wearing my 2 week daughter Isla for the very first time in a Moby wrap! I have a Mei Tai on the way as the fabric of the Moby is very heavy & warm for a summer in Australia. Sorry about size of pic - uploading from mobile....

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/DA83E04A-1217-417B-A249-D7EC80B23A85-9172-00000DFF75BA4210.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Lovely pic bugaboo! 

Aliss, your new avatar is too cute :cloud9:

Pic spam from me... 
Under our tesco babywearing poncho:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%202%20years%20old/20121206_103020_zps8021136e.jpg

Snoozing on the tube in Light Rainbow:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%202%20years%20old/20121206_110901_zps77a52431.jpg

After a long day out in our toddler melkaj:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%202%20years%20old/20121209_160734_zpsd1cf5026.jpg

And testing out our new pod:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%202%20years%20old/20121221_095055_zps630f28f7.jpg

Merry Christmas everyone xx


----------



## Aaisrie

DS having a Christmas snuggle in our fish
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Moon/3487185718741_zps35ac240b.jpg


----------



## libbylou

aliss said:


> Oh she looks mischief Libbylou. Too bad I moved from Vancouver, I would've had another colic baby friend :rofl:

Oh we could have all kinds of fun outings with our babes, at least I'd have someone to commiserate with when my babe was having a screaming fit! :haha:


----------



## lilbeanhoping

im new to this whole baby wearing thing, perhaps you more experienced mommies can tell me if it looks ok.

ive got a needy lil man the last couple days. he seems to have started teething and is only happy when mommy is holding him. this has been the only way ive been able to get things done.


----------



## Siuan

One of us rocking the Gira Northern Lights and Baby cape at Trafalgar Square just before Christmas :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1615a.jpg
File size: 54.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## loopy82

lilbeanhoping said:


> View attachment 539955
> 
> 
> 
> im new to this whole baby wearing thing, perhaps you more experienced mommies can tell me if it looks ok.
> 
> ive got a needy lil man the last couple days. he seems to have started teething and is only happy when mommy is holding him. this has been the only way ive been able to get things done.

Looks lovely and snuggly :thumbup: how did it feel? You can have his legs out if you find it easier, they can have them out from day 1 x


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Thanks loopy. Felt good. He likes to be really curled up/fetal position-like so i think hed prefer his legs in. But good to kno its ok if theyre out! I may just try later today and see what he thinks.


----------



## lovie

I am newly in love with baby wearing, I have a lovely new pram sitting in the hall that I don't we will ever use, I just love wearing my little baby:cloud9:

Here he is in his moby wrap and his ring sling. Also down my tight top which acts as an in the house sling :)
 



Attached Files:







209.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2









138.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0177.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrsrof

A couple from me...first DH wearing LO in our r & r (he now calls it his sling) on Thursday at Kew Gardens and me wearing her in my Amazonas on Friday at the Tower of London. 

I will admit to feeling a bit smug looking at the poor people who had to leave their buggies out in the rain...there are an awful lot of stairs!!
 



Attached Files:







476.jpg
File size: 55.6 KB
Views: 10









IMG_1925.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## NDH

Congrats Lovie! Naw he looks so snuggly :cloud9:


----------



## LittleAurora

For sale....PM if interested :)
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/424219_10152067680665265_401952439_n_zpse9af6ce7.jpg


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Oh that's lovely *LittleAurora*. Looks cozy too, what kind is it?


----------



## LittleAurora

Its a simply MT. 17 inches x 21 inches. It is really lovely. We have sadly out grown it :(


----------



## Faythe

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20121230-00392.jpg
File size: 58.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BUGaBOO

Our first Xmas together.....and mummy enjoying a glass of rosé woohoo

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/DSC02232_zps0e1877f4.jpg https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/A99D9390-AC0C-45C4-9ABE-7684678A48ED-782-000001E828D0E5A9.jpg

Still not confident with the moby wrap, it gets loose quickly despite doing the knot up tightly and her head doesn't seem supported enough - wish I knew what I was doing wrong. I've ordered a Mei Tai style sling to see how that it.....


----------



## Tulip

It does need to be tight enough that you can't imagine being able to fit a baby in there :haha: Also you could try tucking a rolled- up muslin in the sling behind her neck to support her head x


----------



## Faythe

you've got your moby super loose, that's why hun.

Needs to be tight like in my pics..... :flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF5162.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 8









Photo0677.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BUGaBOO

Thanks - what is the part I need to tighten up?! Still not sure where I'm going wrong as I thought I was pulling the wrap as tight as possible at every stage :-(


----------



## Faythe

you can see the slack on your shoulders - it shouldn't sag like that honey. Keep it tight from the start, so the wrap is snug against you. You can always pull it tighter after you've finished pre-tying before LO goes in :)


----------



## loopy82

Bugaboo, is there a sling library near you? I don't know how common they are in Australia but it would be worth looking in to, they could help you tweak how you are wearing it x


----------



## Faythe

Or look at youtube tutorials :)


----------



## BUGaBOO

Thanks for the replies! I did look at you tube tutorials - that's how I learned to tie it but will try again! Mei Tai arrived today and I think I prefer it (easier to get on and off & not as hot as Moby) though she still sits low in it with her face nestled in my boobs - no sling groups near but I wish there was :-( will post a pic of her in the Mei Tai when I take one


----------



## CoffeePuffin

We got a new woven today! :D 
Sorry if the pics are big. 

https://distilleryimage10.s3.amazonaws.com/fc8ed660559511e2942f22000a9f140e_7.jpg

https://distilleryimage1.s3.amazonaws.com/11a887a8559611e290a322000a9f1438_7.jpg

https://distilleryimage9.s3.amazonaws.com/a2a4b26255a111e2b53822000a1f96e6_7.jpg
She doesn't look very happy here! Oh dear.


----------



## NDH

Bugaboo are you on the baby wearing buy sell swap page on fb? There might be a sling group close enough to you that you don't know about, or a member living nearby willing to meet up and give you hands on help.
But yeah a moby is too hot for this time of year!


----------



## BUGaBOO

Ooh no I've not heard of the group, how do I find it? I'm in Brisbane so hopefully there's something nearby.....


----------



## Tulip

SlingmeetsAustralia.com :thumbup:


----------



## BUGaBOO

Thanks! Sent a request to join the group on FB and looking at the QLD slingmeets site right now :)


----------



## NDH

Here's this Brisbane group too https://www.facebook.com/groups/AttachmentBrisbane/. It's on the bwbss page as the Brisbane group but I see there's a different one on slingmeets Australia.

Tulip I never knew about that site :rofl:


----------



## Novbaby08

trying out or new sling (please excuse how awful I look, I have terrible eczema and cant wear make up during most the winter)

https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b344/Lost_Chaos/IMG_4704_zps29f54d10.jpg


----------



## BUGaBOO

I actually went along to a sling meet today with my hubby after joining the FB page - here's a pic of my with my new Mei Tai - not sure I like it as she keeps slipping down, apparently the straps are too short to tie it the same way as a normal Mei Tai

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/3709A5F6-E24D-486F-94FA-7AE021FE2454-3855-000005BF12B865D6.jpg
Birdseye view

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/4A5BFF2D-877F-46AD-921F-5B108C24A052-3855-000005BF35BFA5D6.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Bless, she does look a bit low. Could you tie the waist straps a bit higher? So she curls round your boobs a bit and rests her head sort of on your collarbone. The key is to be able to kiss her head without straining :thumbup: Do the short straps mean you have to tie under her bum instead of crossing under her and tying behind you? 

Lovely location there mama, and you look fabulous! X


----------



## Bellybump89

Us in our new boba 3G! I haven't had the chance to take it outside yet because its been raining all day yesterday. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v442/xxbleedingrosex/4A08CF8C-0A7B-4718-8715-CDDF3CF195E1-30709-0000194F65011B3E.jpg


----------



## Faythe

Our new girasol number 26 :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







ruck.png
File size: 317.7 KB
Views: 4









no26.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## fifi-folle

Didymos Clematis
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8475/8364654923_5201439aa8.jpg

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8330/8364656841_7b757a6333.jpg


----------



## ChaiTea

mommyof3co said:


> OMG your mei tais especially!!!! That orange is gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Here are some of ours
> 
> hayden...aww my baby hayden :( He's about 2mo in this pic in our sling
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/Sept-Dec%202007/087-2.jpg
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/Sept-Dec%202007/080.jpg
> 
> This is the day I got my babyhawk, he was almost 3mo
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/Jan%202008/edit4-2.jpg
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/Jan%202008/edit3-2.jpg
> 
> Casen at 3yrs old trying out the babyhawk
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/March%202008/1-3.jpg
> 
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/Feb%202008/133.jpg
> 
> 
> I don't have any recent ones of Hayden in the BH..but I'll get some soon


What is the brown one at the top? Baby looks beyond cozy and happy...


----------



## hiladun

In the Manduca when we went to the park to show him snow for the first time :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mlyn26

This is our Girasol #8


Our Babyhawk Meitai


and our Ela in Wunderland


----------



## katerdid

I love your carriers mlyn!


----------



## menageriemom

I love this thread :) great pics girls!
Just ordered a mei tai carrier and am super excited for it. I'm too hesitant to purchase anything specifically for the unborn baby yet but my toddler has outgrown her sling so it will be super to carry her in since it holds up to 36lbs.


----------



## Casey3

mlyn- I LOVE your ela im wunderland!! :thumbup:


----------



## libbyam2003

Has anyone gotten a sling from here? I am debating between the Ellaroo Wrap Conversion Ring Sling and the 100% Linen ring sling... I wanted something for hotttt weather and have no experience with ring slings... mostly just my Ergo. Expecting a new baby in June. Both look like good options and will just base my decision on color and get the linen one unless there's a reason to get the Ellaroo?


----------



## Tulip

Glow has arrived! <3 <3 <3

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%202%20years%20old/20130125_090956_zps60d20b00.jpg


----------



## solitaire89

Tulip said:


> Glow has arrived! <3 <3 <3
> 
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%202%20years%20old/20130125_090956_zps60d20b00.jpg

You have no idea how disappointed this makes me :( I really wanted a ladybird wrap, ladybirds are my "thing", but when I saw the pale ones they just weren't me, and I couldn't justify the cost on something I wouldn't use. But I didn't even know this was coming, and it is stunningly beautiful. Enjoy, and if you ever want to get shot of it, I'd like to request dibs please :)

For those who were interested as to why ladybirds are my thing... When I was little, I called ladybirds "ediouts", though nobody knows why. I now make a lot of "crafty" items, and an "ediout" is my tag to show I'd made something. When I got married I made all of the stationary myself, my mother made the cake and the wedding party's ties/cravats, as well as loads of other stuff, and everything was tagged with an ediout. Although I didn't make my dress, I still wanted to put a ladybird on it, but when I got halfway down the aisle I realised I'd forgotten to put one on. I wasn't too concerned, I mean it wasn't like I'd made my dress. So cut to after the service, and someone came to me (who didn't know about the whole ediout thing) and said that the whole way through the vows there had been a live ladybird crawling over the train of my dress... even more surprising when you realise that I married in the middle of a very cold November, when they would be hibernating. So that's why, given half the chance, I'd have your hand off to get that stunning wrap ;)


----------



## Faythe

I hate cameras so here's my LO in our new Chococabana RS conversion :flower:

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF5560.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Solitaire I did get a spare Ladybirds (was clicking too fast and ended up with 2 in basket and no 'edit quantity' button). Currently on offer to an ISO mama but if it falls through I'll let you know. It's a 4 but unopened and the one I'm keeping is running mega long. 

The bug on your wedding dress gave me a little shiver up my spine! X


----------



## solitaire89

Thank you Tulip!!!


----------



## Faythe

One of the Oscha fades. Holidaying with us.
 



Attached Files:







joscher1.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1









joscher.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## divershona

This is my LG and I on the way to town yesterday in the snow ... excuse the big pink cardigan, i forgot to put my jumper on before wrapping Kaya and decided a t-shirt was not going to be warm enough :haha:
 



Attached Files:







542368_228392673963900_946274506_n.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## fifi-folle

solitaire- lovely story! Reminds me of heading to my gran's funeral with two swans flying beside us the whole way, her maiden name was Swan, it felt like my granddad and her were with us that day <3

Learning back carries with my new to me Hopp pune

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8327/8427654104_ce1630b8c2_z.jpg


----------



## solitaire89

fifi-folle said:


> solitaire- lovely story! Reminds me of heading to my gran's funeral with two swans flying beside us the whole way, her maiden name was Swan, it felt like my granddad and her were with us that day <3

Now that story gives me the shivers (in a good way, I hasten to add ;) )


----------



## BUGaBOO

The wovens look so pretty but tricky too! I'm sure they're easy once you know how though. 

This is our new Beco Butterfly x

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/295713CE-2DEC-48BE-8288-2CF51E2CB94E-2953-000002E8191D149E.jpg
https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/B0595CA7-1C41-4AE9-B92A-72051EF5CD2A-2991-000002F38010B7FA.jpg


----------



## Faythe

She could do with being higher hon. Trick is to be able to kiss top of forehead without straining :)


----------



## BUGaBOO

Thanks - I did adjust it after I took the pic! Shoulder and chest strap needed tightened  x


----------



## _fizzgig_

Took this just the other day. First time using my carrier... and a shot of Dad baby-wearing around the house too! 
 



Attached Files:







carry.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0429.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## CoffeePuffin

_fizzgig_ said:


> Took this just the other day. First time using my carrier... and a shot of Dad baby-wearing around the house too!

What carrier is this? I've never seen it before.


----------



## fifi-folle

after a quick google it's the caboo dx  New one to me too.

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8529/8456934072_0ffff0da5f_z.jpg

Getting to grips with back carries, makes looking after my son a lot easier, esp when out at playgroups etc


----------



## MetalMaiden

Baby and me (DF somewhere in the vicinity :haha:) on a beach walk looking for sea glass :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0973.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## XJessicaX

https://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/Jessicaroe1/2743ca6a-cc99-4a3b-a47f-9ee2e0016db0_zpse371c6c1.jpg
Love my Moby wrap!


----------



## Peggy O

Lily is 27 days old today. She likes this thing! I am so happy to have use of my arms again. Haha.


----------



## NDH

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/006_zps3953b01f.jpg

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/539435_431156536961456_1752824721_n_zpse79a97a0.jpg


----------



## Casey3

Great pics NDH! I love that second one, so beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Faythe

<3
 



Attached Files:







Photo1376.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Faythe

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF8466_zps86313374.jpg

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF8465_zps9752f5d7.jpg


----------



## freckleonear

NDH - that second photo of you both is beautiful. :cloud9:

I've been doing some big-kid wearing with my 5 year old.
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/P10309341_zpsec1a7f3b.jpg

This was taken at a strange angle, but I love the way she's all snuggled up to me.
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/21c5fb7c-65e2-4122-a877-f8548366c5d2_zps6fdb7f94.jpg


----------



## KatieKoopa

NDH, both you and your LO are just gorgeous. Xx


----------



## mrsrof

First pic she is in our rose & rebellion, on our way to the post office...I don't have a bw coat so we made do with an oversized zippy hoody (was also handy to keep her head in when she fell asleep, just zipped up a bit more!

Second one was shopping on Saturday, first ever time outside the house with her wrapped on my back...felt great, especially when I had to re-wrap after lunch and didn't make a fool of myself in public (well, I might have, but my baby didn't fall off my back so we're all good haha!!).
 



Attached Files:







398099_10151702349368332_1257986299_n.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 12









557959_10151739362358332_770705684_n.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Casey3

Back wrapping in public for the first time feels like quite the accomplishment... good job! :thumbup: I still hate doing it inside though when people watch... I feel like everyone is starring (well they are...)


----------



## hanfromman

Me and Jack with our first proper go at babywearing, with a Liberty Wrap:thumbup: taken just now!
 



Attached Files:







PICT0228.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## GreyGirl

Love the wrap pictures :)

Me and LO at a family birthday party. LO is 2 months old and the babasling has finally come into it's own now :D

https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/581874_10151324158923668_1069068906_n.jpg

And using babywearing while bowling :D 
https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/14958_10151256691228668_233541617_n.jpg

Really enjoying babywearing more and more :)


----------



## MommaCC

Hi girls ive really enjoyed looking at all your beautiful pictures. I'm wanting to get into baby wearing with my 9 nth old he's a skinny rabbit bless him at just over 16lb but is it safe to do baby wearing while preggy again? Sorry of this is a stupid question :blush: x also what's the best wrap for that age? X


----------



## fifi-folle

MommaCC said:


> Hi girls ive really enjoyed looking at all your beautiful pictures. I'm wanting to get into baby wearing with my 9 nth old he's a skinny rabbit bless him at just over 16lb but is it safe to do baby wearing while preggy again? Sorry of this is a stupid question :blush: x also what's the best wrap for that age? X

BWing when pregnant is ok when it's something you've done before pregnancy but I'd be careful starting when preg, although at 16lb it shouldn't be too bad. I still wore my son when preg with DD but I'd been wrapping him since 6 wks. 

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8063/8212033494_0b66e84030_z.jpg 
I think I was about 8 months here. DS was 13 months and about 26lbs.
I'd suggest a size 6 or 7 wrap. 
My DD is 16lb 10 when last weighed (18 weeks) and I carry her in Front Wrap Cross Carry or a Double Hammock on my back with a 6 or 7 (I'm UK size 14) and a 4 for a Ruck/short cross carry. 
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8098/8500842478_dcb74c0c35_z.jpg
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8085/8507390153_b181a4493f_z.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

19w pregnant carrying my 19mo old yesterday :)
https://distilleryimage8.instagram.com/01f00504838911e2b12d22000a9e295b_7.jpg


----------



## fifi-folle

How to go out for posh dinner when on holiday.... https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8517/8524391160_851edd42a3_z.jpg

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8240/8523281495_b3dbbac849_z.jpg

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8242/8523282421_029126d282_z.jpg
(Holding 3 stone of children here!)


----------



## ngozi79

Babywearing my 3 month old niece in my ring sling! Fell asleep within minutes despite rings being far too low and it being both of our first times!


Any my cousin after my aunt showed me how to wear 'african style' with a wrap she brought me back from Nigeria!!


----------



## kintenda

Aaisrie said:


> 19w pregnant carrying my 19mo old yesterday :)
> https://distilleryimage8.instagram.com/01f00504838911e2b12d22000a9e295b_7.jpg

Ahhhhh you have an Okinami! Very jealous! Desperately hoping they will do them as a pre-order as they're re-releasing soon. You look beautiful! X


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea I was really lucky to get Oki as a trade, it's only a 5... I'd have preferred a 6 or 7 but you can't be fussy huh!! I don't think they're gonna release it as a preorder, I think it'll be a normal sale when they reweave tbh?


----------



## kintenda

I think that you're right, but a girl can dream :) the 5 looks great though :) x


----------



## BUGaBOO

Isla in the beco butterfly

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/ECC0752A-0728-4906-970A-9629AE7291D8-1820-000003CCDA0FA8A2_zpsd393c953.jpg

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/Cerise1985/397F2C73-5293-41B0-915E-65FCC611B557-581-000000A2925E4E5A_zps04a00360.jpg


----------



## GreyGirl

That looks like a lovely carrier BUGaBOO :)


----------



## NDH

Hello fellow Aldi shopper lol. She looks very cozy . Love how she's peeking through the sleep hood.


----------



## Aaisrie

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/IMG_20130309_091129_zps4c48c943.jpg


----------



## Tulip

That pink really suits you and Atti <3

Bug, you and Isla look so comfy in the beco, are you finding it easier to use than the stretchy? X


----------



## aliss

I was busy cooking and Philippe was fussy so I just tossed him into the back carry. My OH told me "hey!!!!" look at that... wow! :) Not used to this, my 1st never slept in the back.
 



Attached Files:







doh.jpg
File size: 135.3 KB
Views: 44


----------



## Faythe

Aliss, he looks SO much like you.


----------



## Casey3

So cute Aliss! I wish mine would sleep on my back, it would make life easier lol.


----------



## BUGaBOO

Tulip said:


> That pink really suits you and Atti <3
> 
> Bug, you and Isla look so comfy in the beco, are you finding it easier to use than the stretchy? X

Yes I much prefer it! Feels a lot safer too. The only thing is Isla tends to keep sagging after a while and I need to keep adjusting it. 
What age roughly can I put her on my back? I do like being able to see her on front but think a back carry would be more comfortable


----------



## Faythe

maybe give her a good bounce before you finish adjusting to get a good seat to stop sagging :hugs:


----------



## emyandpotato

Some recent ones!
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/226901_10152602365300263_1300101504_n_zpsf079566f.jpghttps://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/735096_10152441002430263_2089049814_n_zps2d848fbe.jpghttps://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/391432_10152009098840541_1298443788_n_zps51f37e72.jpghttps://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/374466_10152607575440541_254144165_n_zps3dc03efc.jpg


----------



## aliss

BUGaBOO said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> That pink really suits you and Atti <3
> 
> Bug, you and Isla look so comfy in the beco, are you finding it easier to use than the stretchy? X
> 
> Yes I much prefer it! Feels a lot safer too. The only thing is Isla tends to keep sagging after a while and I need to keep adjusting it.
> What age roughly can I put her on my back? I do like being able to see her on front but think a back carry would be more comfortableClick to expand...

6 months is the general rule for most (sit without support) although I've done it from birth with #2 (since I'm quite an experienced babywearer). I find back carry much more comfortable and of course practical, since I use it primarily as transport/safety. It gives me the ability to deal with my toddler or hot stove. 

It's really up to you! Philippe lets me know when he is unhappy with any position/carry, so I just listen to him. If he doesn't complain, I keep him put!


----------



## Bellybump89

Emyandpotato we have the same boba! I love it !


----------



## emyandpotato

It's such a lovely print isn't it! I do wish Bobas came in the same variety of amazing fabrics as wraps do though. Then again, if they did I'd just be addicted!


----------



## aliss

Emy u are so fashionable ;)


----------



## BUGaBOO

aliss said:


> BUGaBOO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> That pink really suits you and Atti <3
> 
> Bug, you and Isla look so comfy in the beco, are you finding it easier to use than the stretchy? X
> 
> Yes I much prefer it! Feels a lot safer too. The only thing is Isla tends to keep sagging after a while and I need to keep adjusting it.
> What age roughly can I put her on my back? I do like being able to see her on front but think a back carry would be more comfortableClick to expand...
> 
> 6 months is the general rule for most (sit without support) although I've done it from birth with #2 (since I'm quite an experienced babywearer). I find back carry much more comfortable and of course practical, since I use it primarily as transport/safety. It gives me the ability to deal with my toddler or hot stove.
> 
> It's really up to you! Philippe lets me know when he is unhappy with any position/carry, so I just listen to him. If he doesn't complain, I keep him put!Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm mega paranoid that she can't breathe when she's in front and am constantly checking her so not sure how I'd go with her on my back where I couldn't check. I know - I'm being silly but can't help it!
Yeah find I can't get much done with her on front as its quite restricting. 

Thanks for the tip about bouncing her Faythe x


----------



## emyandpotato

aliss said:


> Emy u are so fashionable ;)

I don't know if that is sarcasm or not so if it isn't then thank you and if it is then yeah, I know, I have a bit of a penchant for kimonos and other odd clothing, but everyone stares at me with a baby on my back so what does it matter :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

BUGaBOO said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUGaBOO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> That pink really suits you and Atti <3
> 
> Bug, you and Isla look so comfy in the beco, are you finding it easier to use than the stretchy? X
> 
> Yes I much prefer it! Feels a lot safer too. The only thing is Isla tends to keep sagging after a while and I need to keep adjusting it.
> What age roughly can I put her on my back? I do like being able to see her on front but think a back carry would be more comfortableClick to expand...
> 
> 6 months is the general rule for most (sit without support) although I've done it from birth with #2 (since I'm quite an experienced babywearer). I find back carry much more comfortable and of course practical, since I use it primarily as transport/safety. It gives me the ability to deal with my toddler or hot stove.
> 
> It's really up to you! Philippe lets me know when he is unhappy with any position/carry, so I just listen to him. If he doesn't complain, I keep him put!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm mega paranoid that she can't breathe when she's in front and am constantly checking her so not sure how I'd go with her on my back where I couldn't check. I know - I'm being silly but can't help it!
> Yeah find I can't get much done with her on front as its quite restricting.
> 
> Thanks for the tip about bouncing her Faythe xClick to expand...

Confidence is really important with back carries, if you aren't going to be comfortable not being able to see her all the time then you aren't ready <3


----------



## aliss

emyandpotato said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Emy u are so fashionable ;)
> 
> I don't know if that is sarcasm or not so if it isn't then thank you and if it is then yeah, I know, I have a bit of a penchant for kimonos and other odd clothing, but everyone stares at me with a baby on my back so what does it matter :haha:Click to expand...

Haha no I'm not sarcastic! I genuinely mean it, you look good/fashionable when you are babywearing. ;)


----------



## aliss

Aaisrie said:


> BUGaBOO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUGaBOO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> That pink really suits you and Atti <3
> 
> Bug, you and Isla look so comfy in the beco, are you finding it easier to use than the stretchy? X
> 
> Yes I much prefer it! Feels a lot safer too. The only thing is Isla tends to keep sagging after a while and I need to keep adjusting it.
> What age roughly can I put her on my back? I do like being able to see her on front but think a back carry would be more comfortableClick to expand...
> 
> 6 months is the general rule for most (sit without support) although I've done it from birth with #2 (since I'm quite an experienced babywearer). I find back carry much more comfortable and of course practical, since I use it primarily as transport/safety. It gives me the ability to deal with my toddler or hot stove.
> 
> It's really up to you! Philippe lets me know when he is unhappy with any position/carry, so I just listen to him. If he doesn't complain, I keep him put!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm mega paranoid that she can't breathe when she's in front and am constantly checking her so not sure how I'd go with her on my back where I couldn't check. I know - I'm being silly but can't help it!
> Yeah find I can't get much done with her on front as its quite restricting.
> 
> Thanks for the tip about bouncing her Faythe xClick to expand...
> 
> Confidence is really important with back carries, if you aren't going to be comfortable not being able to see her all the time then you aren't ready <3Click to expand...

Yeah I agree, I don't think you are ready yet :) It comes with time and size -once she's a bit bigger, you don't really worry as she is 'above' the carry.


----------



## emyandpotato

aliss said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Emy u are so fashionable ;)
> 
> I don't know if that is sarcasm or not so if it isn't then thank you and if it is then yeah, I know, I have a bit of a penchant for kimonos and other odd clothing, but everyone stares at me with a baby on my back so what does it matter :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha no I'm not sarcastic! I genuinely mean it, you look good/fashionable when you are babywearing. ;)Click to expand...

Well in that case thank you very much ;)


----------



## emyandpotato

Aaisrie said:


> 19w pregnant carrying my 19mo old yesterday :)
> https://distilleryimage8.instagram.com/01f00504838911e2b12d22000a9e295b_7.jpg

What is this carry called? It looks so much simpler than the back carries I've tried and failed.


----------



## solitaire89

emyandpotato said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> 19w pregnant carrying my 19mo old yesterday :)
> https://distilleryimage8.instagram.com/01f00504838911e2b12d22000a9e295b_7.jpg
> 
> What is this carry called? It looks so much simpler than the back carries I've tried and failed.Click to expand...

Can't see the front, but I'm going with a double hammock... Can't wait to see that I'm wrong though!!! ;)

ETA: Sorry, didn't see that Aaisrie was online :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Unfortunately it's only a 5 and I'm/he's too big for me to DH with it, it was a slight variation on ellevill Jordan's back carry in that I TUB rather than in front :)


----------



## solitaire89

Aaisrie said:


> Unfortunately it's only a 5 and I'm/he's too big for me to DH with it, it was a slight variation on ellevill Jordan's back carry in that I TUB rather than in front :)

said I'd be wrong ;)


----------



## Faythe

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF8772_zps212fd3b6.jpg

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF8779_zpscc42406d.jpg

<3


----------



## angiepie

Faythe said:


> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF8772_zps212fd3b6.jpg
> 
> https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF8779_zpscc42406d.jpg
> 
> <3

I saw the sleeping photo first and then the other one and I was so surprised. :haha: Absolutely beautiful pics.


----------



## Faythe

Thank you! <3


----------



## lovemyDD

Wow, such an amazing thread..love the carriers!!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Thought you might like to see a Daddy wearing his baby :)

https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/294299_10151341631698668_505467188_n.jpg


----------



## Doodlebug.

I love this thread :) can anyone recommend a sling/carrier for a complete novice? where do I even begin :wacko:


----------



## solitaire89

Doodlebug. said:


> I love this thread :) can anyone recommend a sling/carrier for a complete novice? where do I even begin :wacko:

I'm going with stretchy wrap for a littley, with a view to moving to a woven as they get bigger, but tell us a bit more about what you want/would like and we can get more specific :)


----------



## mrsrof

Not a great wrap job (and excuse the jammies and slippers lol) cause it was just out of the bag this morning, our new Easycare rainbow :) LOVE IT!!
 



Attached Files:







644706_10151830538628332_1489228138_n.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Doodlebug.

solitaire89 said:


> Doodlebug. said:
> 
> 
> I love this thread :) can anyone recommend a sling/carrier for a complete novice? where do I even begin :wacko:
> 
> I'm going with stretchy wrap for a littley, with a view to moving to a woven as they get bigger, but tell us a bit more about what you want/would like and we can get more specific :)Click to expand...

see im not really sure what I want :dohh: my lo just loves to be carried and held... so im thinking I just need something to have my hands free so I can get stuff done :haha:


----------



## Dory85

Aww, I want to add mine! We've just started with wovens in February.
 



Attached Files:







20130331_180452.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## solitaire89

Doodlebug. said:


> solitaire89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodlebug. said:
> 
> 
> I love this thread :) can anyone recommend a sling/carrier for a complete novice? where do I even begin :wacko:
> 
> I'm going with stretchy wrap for a littley, with a view to moving to a woven as they get bigger, but tell us a bit more about what you want/would like and we can get more specific :)Click to expand...
> 
> see im not really sure what I want :dohh: my lo just loves to be carried and held... so im thinking I just need something to have my hands free so I can get stuff done :haha:Click to expand...

in that case I stand by my original idea. Thing with wraps is that they're really flexable, and the same woven wrap can be used for a front, hip and back carry (dont back carry in a stretchy, its not advised). I say a stretchy first though because it can be a steep learning curve, and a stretchy, I found, helped to ease the steepness of the curve.


----------



## Doodlebug.

solitaire89 said:


> Doodlebug. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> solitaire89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodlebug. said:
> 
> 
> I love this thread :) can anyone recommend a sling/carrier for a complete novice? where do I even begin :wacko:
> 
> I'm going with stretchy wrap for a littley, with a view to moving to a woven as they get bigger, but tell us a bit more about what you want/would like and we can get more specific :)Click to expand...
> 
> see im not really sure what I want :dohh: my lo just loves to be carried and held... so im thinking I just need something to have my hands free so I can get stuff done :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> in that case I stand by my original idea. Thing with wraps is that they're really flexable, and the same woven wrap can be used for a front, hip and back carry (dont back carry in a stretchy, its not advised). I say a stretchy first though because it can be a steep learning curve, and a stretchy, I found, helped to ease the steepness of the curve.Click to expand...

thank you :flower: Can you reccomend me a specific brand/make if there is one so that I can look for it online coz I really am clueless about this :dohh:


----------



## Feronia

I have a question for you baby-wearing experts. Today DH and I went for a walk and DD was super anxious to face forward and kept twisting herself to try to change her position. I finally stopped and faced her forward and she LOVED IT. I know the Ergo is not built for forward-facing while in a front carry, but DD is in the awkward stage where she is still froggy legged and can't put her legs out the side, so I can't do the back carry or side carry. She was only like this for 10 minutes, because I didn't know whether it was bad for her in any way. I've read mixed things about a short "window of opportunity" for forward-facing front carrying on the Ergo (not sure what that means), so can I do this for short periods of time until she can put her legs out, or is this bad to do?

https://s20.postimg.org/irsko5haj/ergo.jpg


----------



## mrsrof

Feronia said:


> I have a question for you baby-wearing experts. Today DH and I went for a walk and DD was super anxious to face forward and kept twisting herself to try to change her position. I finally stopped and faced her forward and she LOVED IT. I know the Ergo is not built for forward-facing while in a front carry, but DD is in the awkward stage where she is still froggy legged and can't put her legs out the side, so I can't do the back carry or side carry. She was only like this for 10 minutes, because I didn't know whether it was bad for her in any way. I've read mixed things about a short "window of opportunity" for forward-facing front carrying on the Ergo (not sure what that means), so can I do this for short periods of time until she can put her legs out, or is this bad to do?
> 
> https://s20.postimg.org/irsko5haj/ergo.jpg

Personally I wouldn't do it ever, it's not good for their hips/back as well as not being all that comfortable...BUT if her legs are still froggied and you only do it occasionally for very short amounts of time and turn her facing inwards as soon as she shows any signs of overstimulation or tiredness, then it wouldn't be too bad I don't think. An ergo is really not designed for forward facing.


----------



## SerenityNow

Feronia said:


> I have a question for you baby-wearing experts. Today DH and I went for a walk and DD was super anxious to face forward and kept twisting herself to try to change her position. I finally stopped and faced her forward and she LOVED IT. I know the Ergo is not built for forward-facing while in a front carry, but DD is in the awkward stage where she is still froggy legged and can't put her legs out the side, so I can't do the back carry or side carry. She was only like this for 10 minutes, because I didn't know whether it was bad for her in any way. I've read mixed things about a short "window of opportunity" for forward-facing front carrying on the Ergo (not sure what that means), so can I do this for short periods of time until she can put her legs out, or is this bad to do?
> 
> https://s20.postimg.org/irsko5haj/ergo.jpg

My OH would do this as he is not one to let an instruction manual tell him how to use things. We used the little loaf of bread that comes with the infant insert and some receiving blankets to position LO. The ergo doesn't have a very deep pocket so it is never going to work very well for a lotus carry. If you have a wrap or a ring sling these are more suitable. OH is also not one to carry a baby in a wrap or a ring sling :lol: but if you've done a lotus carry with these you have an idea of how to position the baby outward facing while maintaining proper spin curvature.


----------



## Feronia

Thanks for the responses! I certainly don't want to do something that could be bad for DD's back or hips. It looked as though her hips were in the same position they were facing me, the only difference is her butt sticks right into my stomach, which is uncomfortable for me. I think I'm going to head to the fabric store and make a wrap anyway... problem solved! :D


----------



## jenstar

Doodlebug. said:


> solitaire89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodlebug. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> solitaire89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodlebug. said:
> 
> 
> I love this thread :) can anyone recommend a sling/carrier for a complete novice? where do I even begin :wacko:
> 
> I'm going with stretchy wrap for a littley, with a view to moving to a woven as they get bigger, but tell us a bit more about what you want/would like and we can get more specific :)Click to expand...
> 
> see im not really sure what I want :dohh: my lo just loves to be carried and held... so im thinking I just need something to have my hands free so I can get stuff done :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> in that case I stand by my original idea. Thing with wraps is that they're really flexable, and the same woven wrap can be used for a front, hip and back carry (dont back carry in a stretchy, its not advised). I say a stretchy first though because it can be a steep learning curve, and a stretchy, I found, helped to ease the steepness of the curve.Click to expand...
> 
> thank you :flower: Can you reccomend me a specific brand/make if there is one so that I can look for it online coz I really am clueless about this :dohh:Click to expand...

Moby is the best known brand of stretchy, they are around £45. But a couple of weeks ago I got a stretchy by "cot 2 tot" for £20 delivered, it was only certain colours were in the offer though and the rest were £45 ish. 

I'd like a ring sling for my newborn too, may even get a baba sling (generally rubbish reviews but I only want it for nipping from car into playschool to do the drop offs and pick ups.)


----------



## keese22

Can I ask what age lo's should stop been frogy legs in a stretchy wrap ? Lo is 6 weeks and he seems happier to have his legs out 
Thanks!


----------



## Bambi1985

keese22 said:


> Can I ask what age lo's should stop been frogy legs in a stretchy wrap ? Lo is 6 weeks and he seems happier to have his legs out
> Thanks!

My LO has been legs out since around 6 weeks. I *think* it is now advised that they can be legs out from birth.


----------



## fifi-folle

dd has been legs out from birth, just need to make sure hips aren't spread too much


----------



## Feronia

Ok I made a woven wrap and this is my first attempt to wear her in the front and on the back. Am I doing this properly? I think she needs to be higher up on my back, but it was pretty difficult to get her there anyway -- I needed to be on the bed and have DH as a spotter! Hopefully it gets easier with practice!


----------



## solitaire89

Loving the material! :thumbup:

Both the front and back carries need to be tighter, and you're right, a smidge higher too :) Work on "close enough to kiss", so you should be able to tilt your head down to kiss the top of baby's head in a front carry. If you've come from a stretchy it's a bit of a shock for the first few wraps, but a woven is not as forgiving, so you can go tighter than you think.

You're spot on with the legs/bum arrangement in your front carry though (knees higher than bum), which is the hardest part in my opinion. Passes are in the right place too, which is great :)

What back carry is it? I can't work it out? Have you tried going over then under the legs with the second pass across the back? Kudos to you for doing so well with a LO at 3 months in a back carry - I didn't even attempt it until LO was 5.5/6 months!! How did you get her there - haul her up or throw her over? ;) It does get easier, promise!


----------



## solitaire89

Doodlebug. said:


> solitaire89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodlebug. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> solitaire89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodlebug. said:
> 
> 
> I love this thread :) can anyone recommend a sling/carrier for a complete novice? where do I even begin :wacko:
> 
> I'm going with stretchy wrap for a littley, with a view to moving to a woven as they get bigger, but tell us a bit more about what you want/would like and we can get more specific :)Click to expand...
> 
> see im not really sure what I want :dohh: my lo just loves to be carried and held... so im thinking I just need something to have my hands free so I can get stuff done :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> in that case I stand by my original idea. Thing with wraps is that they're really flexable, and the same woven wrap can be used for a front, hip and back carry (dont back carry in a stretchy, its not advised). I say a stretchy first though because it can be a steep learning curve, and a stretchy, I found, helped to ease the steepness of the curve.Click to expand...
> 
> thank you :flower: Can you reccomend me a specific brand/make if there is one so that I can look for it online coz I really am clueless about this :dohh:Click to expand...

I may not be the right person to ask about this - though I asked the same question, and got no response on loads of forums!

I own 2 didmos wraps, both of which are "jaquard" weaves - they're not the standard stripes, but patterned ones. One is a geckos tanami and one is a labyrinth violet/turquoise. My other wrap is an Oshca Ladybirds glow.

I have tried a didymos (didy) iris too - borrowed from a mama who didn't get on with it at all. It was her first wrap, bought pre-loved (and therefore should have been broken, but didn't feel like it to me ;) ) and we did a swap for a week with that and the geckos. I don't want to put you off iris, she was a lovely wrap, but if that wrap had been my first, I would never have persevered with it. If you tried to be precise, she would go where she wanted, but actually, the wrap jobs were always comfortable with her (does that make any sense?!). My Oscha is a beast - I love her and she's never going, but she's another one who needs a bit of attention to get it right.

The best advice I can give is to look at lots of pics and decide what you like the look of - you're more likely to practice if you love it. But, if you want me to put my neck on the line, don't go pre-loved, get a new didy 100% cotton jaquard. Both mine were soft from the box (just a quick steam iron over), and there's something I love about how they've always been my baby's wraps ;) Oh, and if you don't feel the wrap love, be man enough to admit it. Sell it on and use the funds to buy another wrap ;)

Do you have a sling library near you so you can try wraps/slings/carriers?


----------



## Feronia

solitaire89 said:


> Loving the material! :thumbup:
> 
> Both the front and back carries need to be tighter, and you're right, a smidge higher too :) Work on "close enough to kiss", so you should be able to tilt your head down to kiss the top of baby's head in a front carry. If you've come from a stretchy it's a bit of a shock for the first few wraps, but a woven is not as forgiving, so you can go tighter than you think.
> 
> You're spot on with the legs/bum arrangement in your front carry though (knees higher than bum), which is the hardest part in my opinion. Passes are in the right place too, which is great :)
> 
> What back carry is it? I can't work it out? Have you tried going over then under the legs with the second pass across the back? Kudos to you for doing so well with a LO at 3 months in a back carry - I didn't even attempt it until LO was 5.5/6 months!! How did you get her there - haul her up or throw her over? ;) It does get easier, promise!

Thanks for the feedback! :) I was able to get her higher up and in a tighter position in the front carry and "close enough to kiss," but I haven't attempted the back carry position again. I used this youtube video on getting a newborn/ small baby into a back carry position and did the over leg / under leg thing: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KAC7WCfPIs

Haha, I got her in by putting her on the wrap on our bed and laying over her backwards while DH lifted her up on my back. :dohh: Not the most convenient way to do it, so I'll probably wait until she's a bit sturdier before trying again!


----------



## solitaire89

Feronia said:


> Thanks for the feedback! :) I was able to get her higher up and in a tighter position in the front carry and "close enough to kiss," but I haven't attempted the back carry position again. I used this youtube video on getting a newborn/ small baby into a back carry position and did the over leg / under leg thing:
> Haha, I got her in by putting her on the wrap on our bed and laying over her backwards while DH lifted her up on my back. :dohh: Not the most convenient way to do it, so I'll probably wait until she's a bit sturdier before trying again!

It sounds to me like you've either cracked the front carry or you're close!

Back carry - I found a "simple" ruck quite difficult. If you don't get the seat right it's a nightmare. I'm wondering whether you might get on better with a multilayered back carry? Maybe a double hammock or a secure high back carry (but I have to hold my hands up and say that I've never tried a SHBC...)
Laughing at the description of how you got her up there though ;) I was exactly the same. It does suddenly click with practice - really it does! A lot of people try a hip scoot as it feels "safer" with a littley, but it does mean that they end up low on your back, so I don't really rate it as a method of sticking a child up there!


----------



## Kel127

At the Aquarium for her 1st Birthday!
 



Attached Files:







150785_10201077783293263_1370541736_n[1].jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 6









482703_10201077781773225_2007388348_n[1].jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 4









522443_10201077782533244_1238861135_n[1].jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Faythe

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF8822_zps25f615f2.jpg

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF8819_zpsd281d595.jpg

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF8828_zpsbb578c56.jpg

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss306/Phoenixbaby123/DSCF8830_zpsbdf7fdbb.jpg


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Please excuse that it's a bad photo of me. 
Here we are walking the dog.


----------



## Bellybump89

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v442/xxbleedingrosex/A6CF1767-E4D4-4F61-9D0D-3BBD302669AC-23408-000010C892051971.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v442/xxbleedingrosex/DB44E386-28BF-42D9-9AE3-A410DF2E423A-23408-000010C894CB66F2.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v442/xxbleedingrosex/C50A8280-ADA4-4159-B76B-7295A30CC16E-23408-000010CF7A613CFF.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v442/xxbleedingrosex/70DBC016-4731-488F-B034-F068DD23FFD7-23408-000010CF7E6C12EB.jpg


----------



## Toms Mummy

bump


----------



## ngozi79

Testing my new wrap in a different carry with 5 month old niece while 24 weeks pregnant with my first. Had to do it with non-BW observers and no mirror so it wasn't perfect. Baby was pretty happy though! Excuse my ridiculous grin!!



(Woops, thats massive - sorry!!!)


----------



## misspriss

Me and LO in our stretchy wrap!



Sorry its so blurry, cell phones..anyway that was wrapped in the parking lot. I wrapped in the parking lot twice today and got it really good first try. 

Feet are out, btw. I was trying to do feet-in, which is what the directions say for the wrap up until 10lbs, but when I put LO in the other day he stuck a foot out (could have been an accident) but he fit so much better that way. He sits so much more secure, he fusses less going in, and it doesn't hurt my back like it did feet in. Amazing the difference it made. He used to fuss going in, but now he doesn't at all.

Pretty little baby:


----------



## Elisianna

Okay, so you can't really see very well that I am wearing my baby. I took this photo today of myself wearing my seven week old girl... This picture is so adorable I can't resist posting it!! Haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## doggylover

My first attempt at baby wearing! Not the best photo, but she in there, snoozing soundly and hopefully safe and comfy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## sma1588

hi ladies its been awhile since ive been here but i used the moby untill my dd was about 6 months then changed to a mei tai for awhile but now my dd is 19 months and 25 lbs. she likes for me to carry her and sometimes its just easier but with the meitei it hurts my shoulders since its straps arnt really padded. we had a cheapy one for back carry at 9 months and didnt like it...what would you all recommend that i can use for awhile and hopefully daddy can use too


----------



## Kte

Sophie in the Mei Tai - this was my first attempt, have been out and about with her a few times in it now too. Feel an addiction coming on but I'm clueless!!
 



Attached Files:







Mei Tai.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Faythe

Best off not tying at babies back. It'll straighten her spine and you don't want that. Tie it under her bum so that way her spine will go into the natural curvature :)


----------



## freckleonear

Awww cute squishy pic doggylover!

I haven't posted for ages, so here are some recent ones.

https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/P10400921_zps100161d3.jpg
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/P10405761_zpsf9a97ea9.jpg
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/P1040733_zps9c2ef458.jpg
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/P10502441_zps024031b5.jpg
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/P10503081_zps07752fea.jpg
https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/P1050633_zpsf424d3f4.jpg


----------



## Feronia

Love those pics! What kind is the dark green one you're wearing, freckleonear?

I've been practising with a handmade 5m plaid wrap (no idea what it's made out of -- linen? Polyester?) It was $10 well spent because I've learned a lot and I'm ready to upgrade!
https://media-storage-pdx01-production.s3.amazonaws.com/images/a3619a26448ac7c267da4efe7b9de0aa62a0044d1c258e7c4f8fd00602ff0820/960x640.jpg

My neighbour let me borrow one of her wraps so here's a picture of my first successful double hammock back carry.
https://media-storage-pdx01-production.s3.amazonaws.com/images/a3ceca470c185a257c40e926eef959c86367d9cdb00d40e0a126db0433635218/1024x768.jpg

Where is the best place to buy an inexpensive (I'm hoping for under $100) 4.6 or 5m 100% cotton wrap in Canada?


----------



## sma1588

freckleonear said:


> Awww cute squishy pic doggylover!
> 
> I haven't posted for ages, so here are some recent ones.
> 
> https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/P10400921_zps100161d3.jpg
> https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/P10405761_zpsf9a97ea9.jpg
> https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/P1040733_zps9c2ef458.jpg
> https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/P10502441_zps024031b5.jpg
> https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/P10503081_zps07752fea.jpg
> https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/P1050633_zpsf424d3f4.jpg

what carriers r those? r they comfy and how much do they support? i need one for my dd i was thinkg of a wrap tgen thinking maybe a ring sling for side carries but not sure which would b better


----------



## Kte

Faythe said:


> Best off not tying at babies back. It'll straighten her spine and you don't want that. Tie it under her bum so that way her spine will go into the natural curvature :)

Thanks, problem is, she always leans backward / outward, even when we are just holding her, so I'm worried she isn't supported enough.


----------



## freckleonear

Feronia said:


> Love those pics! What kind is the dark green one you're wearing, freckleonear?

It's Oscha Starry Night Maya. It's moved on now though because it was just too thin for us. It was really supportive but I was terrified that my 3 year old was going to put her foot through it!



sma1588 said:


> what carriers r those? r they comfy and how much do they support? i need one for my dd i was thinkg of a wrap tgen thinking maybe a ring sling for side carries but not sure which would b better

The top ones are woven wraps, the one with buckles is a Connecta and the bottom one is a Wallabi wraptai. Personally I would choose a woven wrap over a ring sling, because they are much more versatile and you can use them for front, hip and back carries. Ring slings are great for quick carries but I find them uncomfortable for more than a short time.


----------



## Krippy

My first woven...so excited that it got here! Yes, I am still in my PJs :)
 



Attached Files:







new wrap.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 8









new wrap2.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Feronia

Love the purple! I just ordered my first woven -- a Natibaby Nepal in 4.6m. I am SO EXCITED! :D


----------



## BeccaMichelle

sma1588 said:


> hi ladies its been awhile since ive been here but i used the moby untill my dd was about 6 months then changed to a mei tai for awhile but now my dd is 19 months and 25 lbs. she likes for me to carry her and sometimes its just easier but with the meitei it hurts my shoulders since its straps arnt really padded. we had a cheapy one for back carry at 9 months and didnt like it...what would you all recommend that i can use for awhile and hopefully daddy can use too

The Beco Gemini and the Ergo are both super easy for back carrys. I just bought a new gemini today. :) Gotta go try it out! My husband uses our Ergo just fine. Not tried the beco yet though. He says it has a butterfly on it so he can't use it. Silly man.


----------



## Krippy

First back carry! He was sleeping in seconds!
 



Attached Files:







486856_10152791245265254_759375680_n.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## twobecome3

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







pouchforbandb.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 137


----------



## emyandpotato

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/485580_10152797753775541_496128081_n_zps3be3e66c.jpg
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/72192_10152740406905263_1664173554_n_zpsfaf52a1d.jpg
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/12016_10152797753165541_153309435_n_zpsbd5c0d57.jpg


----------



## beanzz

Couple of months ago in our Connecta :thumbup: we have the Owls design, love it and love this carrier so much :)


----------



## sma1588

im really torn between getting just a ring sling to use while shopping around the mall or quick trips or getting a wrap or even the ergo. the wrap wouldmake more sence when at the animal park and naps but the ring dling sounds more practical for quick trip or even something like Disneyland where she will be in and out.

how comfortable are the ring slings wrap and ergo? 
ive looked up lots and seems to make it harder. is the ergo easy to put on and get toddler in? how is the support for a 25 lbs kid? what do u ladies think would be best


----------



## Toms Mummy

I like the ergo, i carried my son up until 3 and a half in his. Its rast enough to Get om and off for short trips. We had a fleece calin bleu wrap when he was a baby but onlu woven wraps should be used when they're bigger as they're can Lean out og a stretchy one. They're should never be worn on your back x


----------



## misspriss

I would recomend the Ergo as well. I have a stretchy wrap right now, because LO is under 7lbs. I have a Boba 3G (I debated between the Boba and the Ergo and chose the Boba) on order and can't wait to start using it. The stretchy wrap is great, but it is a PAIN to wrap it in the parking lot somewhere. 

It is also a MILLION degrees. Babywearing is hot enough, but with a wrap, you are literally wrapping layers of fabric over your body, not just your front but also your back. The soft structured carrier, like the Ergo or the Boba 3G, simply covers less body. It is way easier to put on too.


----------



## lily28

Wearing my newborn :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







wearing.JPG
File size: 86.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## solitaire89

Feronia said:


> Love the purple! I just ordered my first woven -- a Natibaby Nepal in 4.6m. I am SO EXCITED! :D

Oooooo - I'll wait with you! The excitement it almost unbearable, isn't it! When's it due?


----------



## patch2006uk

Realised I've never posted pics of us using slings, so here is a snap of my ring sling - It's a storch inka, and it's fab for quick up and downs, and Isaac loves 'going backwards' in it :cloud9: This was taken in March, so he's nearly 26 months here.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2087-2.jpg
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Feronia

solitaire89 said:


> Feronia said:
> 
> 
> Love the purple! I just ordered my first woven -- a Natibaby Nepal in 4.6m. I am SO EXCITED! :D
> 
> Oooooo - I'll wait with you! The excitement it almost unbearable, isn't it! When's it due?Click to expand...

I'm hoping next week! Haha, my DH does not understand the excitement involved in this. :haha: I'll post plenty of pics!


----------



## GreyGirl

At a charity dog show :)



I'm finding now I can't wear her in this for more than an hour without some discomfort, is that normal for a 5 month old baby?


----------



## freckleonear

Awww that's such a cute pic GreyGirl! I would say that pouch is too small for you, the weight is pressing against your neck rather than your shoulder so no wonder it is uncomfortable. Have you thought about trying a different type of carrier?


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yeah I agree with freckle. If you like this type of carrier then a ring sling might be the next step? x


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks ladies - you're both right, the only way to get her close enough to kiss is to have her that high, and it does press on my neck. I don't have very wide shoulder either. I do like slings for ease and it makes her less hot as apposed to being pressed against me - we're both hot water bottles! Would a ring sling help so I can wear her for longer in one? Is the victoria sling lady (I hope I've remembered that right) the best one? 
I really don't want to stop wearing her, but it's quite uncomfortable now -was fine when she was younger! Also, I can't afford right now the £50 odd pounds for a wrap or mei tei...would a ring sling be cheaper? 
Thanks for your help :)


----------



## freckleonear

GreyGirl said:


> Thanks ladies - you're both right, the only way to get her close enough to kiss is to have her that high, and it does press on my neck. I don't have very wide shoulder either. I do like slings for ease and it makes her less hot as apposed to being pressed against me - we're both hot water bottles! Would a ring sling help so I can wear her for longer in one? Is the victoria sling lady (I hope I've remembered that right) the best one?
> I really don't want to stop wearing her, but it's quite uncomfortable now -was fine when she was younger! Also, I can't afford right now the £50 odd pounds for a wrap or mei tei...would a ring sling be cheaper?
> Thanks for your help :)

With a ring sling you'll be able to spread the fabric so that it cups your shoulder and distributes the weight a bit better. I don't think VSL sells ring slings. You can get a Lenny Lamb one from about £40 new https://www.b2boutique.co.uk/Lenny_Lamb_Ring_Sling/ or you might be able to pick something up cheaper second hand.


----------



## GreyGirl

freckleonear said:


> GreyGirl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies - you're both right, the only way to get her close enough to kiss is to have her that high, and it does press on my neck. I don't have very wide shoulder either. I do like slings for ease and it makes her less hot as apposed to being pressed against me - we're both hot water bottles! Would a ring sling help so I can wear her for longer in one? Is the victoria sling lady (I hope I've remembered that right) the best one?
> I really don't want to stop wearing her, but it's quite uncomfortable now -was fine when she was younger! Also, I can't afford right now the £50 odd pounds for a wrap or mei tei...would a ring sling be cheaper?
> Thanks for your help :)
> 
> With a ring sling you'll be able to spread the fabric so that it cups your shoulder and distributes the weight a bit better. I don't think VSL sells ring slings. You can get a Lenny Lamb one from about £40 new https://www.b2boutique.co.uk/Lenny_Lamb_Ring_Sling/ or you might be able to pick something up cheaper second hand.Click to expand...

Thank you :) They are all out of stock - would this be ok? They say they're safety tested. It'll be nice to get back to wearing her, been having to use the pram a lot recently due to discomfort.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Unpadded...?pt=UK_Baby_Carriers&var=&hash=item3cd193fb64


----------



## Toms Mummy

I struggle to trust ebay sellers when it comes to baby safety products so personally I woukdn't buy from them esp as you have to trust their stitching around the ring.

I really like this website....https://www.littlepossums.co.uk/slings/pouch-slings.htm There are a few pouch and ring slings on here for a good price x


----------



## patch2006uk

My storch ring sling was only £50 brand new from these guys-
https://www.sasaslings.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_4_67&zenid=nldj9bf5ehod1epst6sm05q4v2

Postage was super quick and included in the £50, too :)


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks ladies :D I've decided to sell my babasling while it's still in good condition and get a decent ring sling. That was I can hopefully afford a decent one - any absolute favourites? I'm thinking Ellaroo as Lenny Lamb are out of stock. I'm excited, now to pick what colour?!


----------



## freckleonear

GreyGirl said:


> Thanks ladies :D I've decided to sell my babasling while it's still in good condition and get a decent ring sling. That was I can hopefully afford a decent one - any absolute favourites? I'm thinking Ellaroo as Lenny Lamb are out of stock. I'm excited, now to pick what colour?!

Personally I would go for one made of proper woven wrap fabric as they will be the most supportive - Girasol, Natibaby, Didymos and Storchenwiege are all great and around the £50-60 mark. Lots of choice here: https://www.lovetobenatural.co.uk/index.php/baby-carriers/ring-slings.html.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Ellaroo is a good sling and middle of the range so a good choice x


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks ladies :D Ordered an Ellaroo and a Mei Tei...I hope the babasling sells now, or else I'll be finding other stuff to sell to pay for them! Looking forward to adding more pictures here :D


----------



## Toms Mummy

I said Ellaroo was mid range but actually it's the same price as the storche. I think I'll be going for an ellaroo or a storch this time. Not decided yet.

Can't wait to see pics :) x


----------



## solitaire89

Feronia said:


> solitaire89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feronia said:
> 
> 
> Love the purple! I just ordered my first woven -- a Natibaby Nepal in 4.6m. I am SO EXCITED! :D
> 
> Oooooo - I'll wait with you! The excitement it almost unbearable, isn't it! When's it due?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping next week! Haha, my DH does not understand the excitement involved in this. :haha: I'll post plenty of pics!Click to expand...

I don't think men do get it, tbh :) So come on, next week is here, is the wrap?! ;) COME ON POSTIE MAN!


----------



## TroubleExpect

I've got a babasling but I can't get my LO in it so I am going to a local meet tomorrow to see if I can get some help. She will be 7 weeks old on Wednesday

We are going away for the half term week and I wanted to have a wrap to carry her around in but no idea what I will do if we don't get on with the babasling. We are also going to Alton towers for the day in June and I was hoping to have her in a sling for some of the day so she can look around as she rally's like that


----------



## Wellington

This is my 9 week old in her moby. 
Not a very well wrapped wrap that time- but she was sparko and I'd just managed to get the washing in.

She's a heavy monkey. Born 10lb 1oz, hitting 14lb two weeks ago so am looking for other options.

Really want a woven wrap- but it looks addictive and expensive... OH would kill me ;)

Going to visit sling library this week as I'm not sure if I'd prefer an ergo or a babyhawk.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Feronia

Wellington said:


> This is my 9 week old in her moby.
> Not a very well wrapped wrap that time- but she was sparko and I'd just managed to get the washing in.
> 
> She's a heavy monkey. Born 10lb 1oz, hitting 14lb two weeks ago so am looking for other options.
> 
> Really want a woven wrap- but it looks addictive and expensive... OH would kill me ;)
> 
> Going to visit sling library this week as I'm not sure if I'd prefer an ergo or a babyhawk.

Cute! If you really want one, get one! You won't be disappointed! :thumbup: My DH was hesitant about the price, but when he saw how much I wanted one (oogling wrap pictures all day :blush:) he said he wanted to order me one for mother's day but let me do it instead since he didn't know which one to get. DH prefers to wear the Ergo but I prefer wraps, so having one of each (and no stroller) suits us.

Haha, don't worry solitaire89, I will be stalking the postman starting today! :happydance:


----------



## GreyGirl

TroubleExpect said:


> I've got a babasling but I can't get my LO in it so I am going to a local meet tomorrow to see if I can get some help. She will be 7 weeks old on Wednesday
> 
> We are going away for the half term week and I wanted to have a wrap to carry her around in but no idea what I will do if we don't get on with the babasling. We are also going to Alton towers for the day in June and I was hoping to have her in a sling for some of the day so she can look around as she rally's like that

What is it that's making it difficult to get your LO in? I found mine worked well once LO hit around 8 weeks and I did the tummy to tummy position which she loved :) We've just outgrown it, but I did like it at the time :)


----------



## TroubleExpect

I really struggle to get her in it like they show you in the book. She looked very squashed the one time I have used it


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry, I can't help, I've just stopped using mine as it was too small now. Have you tried having her seated? what position was she in? 


Today my ring sling arrived! I am not perfect at positioning yet, struggling to get the shoulder right and it spread out - but I'm loving how much more adjustable it is than the babasling -she felt more secure in there :)



Just waiting for my mei tei now :D


----------



## solitaire89

GreyGirl said:


>

Wow :) That looks great :) You must be well chuffed! :happydance:


----------



## Toms Mummy

That looks better greygirl. Can you spread the material over the shoulder? x


----------



## TroubleExpect

GreyGirl said:


> Sorry, I can't help, I've just stopped using mine as it was too small now. Have you tried having her seated? what position was she in?
> 
> 
> Today my ring sling arrived! I am not perfect at positioning yet, struggling to get the shoulder right and it spread out - but I'm loving how much more adjustable it is than the babasling -she felt more secure in there :)
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for my mei tei now :D

I have had her seated but she just doesn't feel secure. Went to a sling meet today and tried a ring sling. Baby was sleeping in it within 20 secs so looking at buying one of those. I really like the look of the Storch ones but struggling to find them.


----------



## Toms Mummy

I can only find storch on the net....littlepossums.com Was gutted, a 2nd hand one has just gone on ebay for £35 but I'm not buying anything yet! :dohh:


----------



## patch2006uk

I really struggled to find in stock storch ring slings. In the end, I got mine from sasaslings.co.uk, and they still have some in stock :)


----------



## Feronia

Woo hoo, my first woven wrap arrived! :happydance::happydance: (Natibaby cotton stripes size 6.) I am LOVING it so far! It's so much easier to tie and get tight compared to the one I handmade from random fabric. Best mother's day gift ever~!

I'm still practising back carries so any tips appreciated. :flower:


----------



## solitaire89

Feronia said:


> Woo hoo, my first woven wrap arrived! :happydance::happydance: (Natibaby cotton stripes size 6.) I am LOVING it so far! It's so much easier to tie and get tight compared to the one I handmade from random fabric. Best mother's day gift ever~!
> 
> I'm still practising back carries so any tips appreciated. :flower:

yay!!!!!!! You must be so pleased :) I love the colours, they look fantastic and they really suit you. Enjoy it!


----------



## lily28

GreyGirl said:


> Sorry, I can't help, I've just stopped using mine as it was too small now. Have you tried having her seated? what position was she in?
> 
> 
> Today my ring sling arrived! I am not perfect at positioning yet, struggling to get the shoulder right and it spread out - but I'm loving how much more adjustable it is than the babasling -she felt more secure in there :)
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for my mei tei now :D

oooh looks great!:thumbup:


----------



## lily28

Feronia said:


> Woo hoo, my first woven wrap arrived! :happydance::happydance: (Natibaby cotton stripes size 6.) I am LOVING it so far! It's so much easier to tie and get tight compared to the one I handmade from random fabric. Best mother's day gift ever~!
> 
> I'm still practising back carries so any tips appreciated. :flower:

love it, especially the color!! Can't wait till baby is a little older to back carry him too!:thumbup:

And a colored pic from today, wearing my 3 week old in an Amazonas Carry Sling in carrageen
 



Attached Files:







P1100182-2.jpg
File size: 350.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Feronia

Thanks! :D I'm so happy with it. I love the rainbows and bright colours, but I wanted one that would match anything since I don't expect that DH will let me get any more. :haha:


----------



## patch2006uk

Added bonus of it not showing up messy toddler fingerprints when LO is a bit older! Our manduca is the "petrol" one, and it looked really sorry for itself during Isaac's malt loaf phase...


----------



## GreyGirl

Lovely wraps :) 

My Mei Tei arrived this morning from MNS designs! Love it! It's more comfortable than the Wilkinet and so pretty :D 

Front carry 


Back carry


----------



## lily28

^ Super cool, I ordered one (the funky stripes w/ red) from mns too! Hope it arrives soo! We will share a pic as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Faythe

Pic spammage from the last few days.

Our Opitai half buckle

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7353/8754648406_dd32b96693.jpg

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2840/8753528221_91c488b64a.jpg

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7332/8754651884_e7fbe67fdd.jpg

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/8753523379_c63dfa4464.jpg

Today in the Indio Nixe (we started out in a double hammock but it was quite hot so I re-wrapped him later into a ruck)

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8275/8754647404_3da18d6756.jpg

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5455/8753522727_46487cb663.jpg

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3722/8753522755_54573c8c11.jpg


----------



## freckleonear

Loving the new wrap Feronia, and the ring sling looks great GreyGirl!

We had snuggles in FHI today.

https://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/freckleonear/Baby%20Wearing/P10509611_zpsb7d2c3e2.jpg


----------



## Feronia

I'm loving your stash, Faythe! The pink and white one is very nice, too, freckle. What kind is it?

Ahh, I can feel the addiction starting...


----------



## freckleonear

It's a Didymos Flamenco Hemp Indio.


----------



## Faythe

Thanks, Feronia. Our stash is pretty small! We have a nebbia fish ring sling too but that's away at the moment having a new shoulder (I bought it and hated the spanish fold shoulder so it's gone off to be unpicked and converted to a pleated shoulder)


----------



## twobecome3

love my Ergo! 

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







babywearingforbump.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 182


----------



## twobecome3

:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







babywearing2forbump.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 168


----------



## fifi-folle

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7389/8790807930_f5766ab431.jpg
fluffy post to cheer me up after wisdom tooth surgery

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8395/8790795986_0e4b5f3f2b.jpg

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5342/8790731910_cedb3b6992.jpg
At a hen do

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5330/8790700262_68b9bffc6b.jpg
1st time out the house with ds on my back (stopped wrapping him when I was pregnant, before learning to back wrap)

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8268/8790721208_1e68bfe12b.jpg
My baby babywearing <3


----------



## Faythe

Really love my Opitai <3 Walking in Swinley Forest.

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8135/8846110157_e81732212d.jpg

And the newest addition to my stash (sold nebbia to fund this). Kokadi Nixe in a size 3.

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8271/8881173082_03b7482846.jpg

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3796/8880549371_b3b3cca70c.jpg

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7417/8881169562_92d7f664df.jpg

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7337/8894624949_53278ea1aa.jpg

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2822/8895248484_6b22fa67d8.jpg


----------



## Wellington

Me and my cheeky 3 yr old in the babyhawk on its first outing!
She loved it!

Edit: I have NO idea why my pictures always come out sideways!? They are the right way up on my phone!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Krippy

Morning hike with Daddy and the dogs! He took the pic while the dogs were frolicking! :)
 



Attached Files:







945036_10152867679905254_203060207_n.jpg
File size: 67.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mrsrof

A few shots of us out and about this weekend :)
 



Attached Files:







401074_10151947011054129_1934837056_n.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 7









580272_10151947011374129_2012892273_n.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 6









298536_10151939550083332_39677900_n.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## misspriss

Slightly unattractive incognito picture of me. I was checking to make sure (sleeping) LO's nose was visible and in the correct position. It makes me look funny in the neck because I am looking down like that...



That's DH in the background :) I FINALLY got him to babywear, there are pictures but I don't have them yet. The silly man told me when I go back to work he can just hold the baby in his arms and get plenty of stuff done around the house. Silly guy. As soon as he tried out the Boba, he agreed with me that it was WAY easier than holding the baby in your arms when you are trying to do stuff...he's so silly.


----------



## Faythe

Some more silly photos from me!

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7336/8916817038_f32b1fcf40.jpg

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7387/8916201443_034622f501.jpg

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5457/8916284699_eeb704927f.jpg

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3718/8916898310_712b9a76f4.jpg

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7458/8916282113_e178f09e22.jpg


----------



## Toms Mummy

I love how high up he is on your back Faythe! I can't wait to use a woven with my next baby. I never did with Tom :(


----------



## Faythe

Thank you lovely!

Awww bless you. You'll probably find Tom will want a couple of carries when he sees you carrying your squishy. Have you got a nice wrap? :D


----------



## Toms Mummy

Tom still gets carried in the ergo sometimes :haha: I don't think he'll ever grow out of it!

I've not got a woven (yet!) I've been looking at the storche, didymos and ellaroo. Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## mrsrof

Toms Mummy said:


> Tom still gets carried in the ergo sometimes :haha: I don't think he'll ever grow out of it!
> 
> I've not got a woven (yet!) I've been looking at the storche, didymos and ellaroo. Do you have any recommendations?

I've not had a Storch, but heard good things, I have only 2 wraps at the moment and one is a didymos, I love it :) 

I used to own an ellaroo and sold it because it wasn't for me. They are very thin and quite narrow, so found it hard to get a good seat in it and it dug in a bit! 

(I know your question wasn't aimed at me lol!!).


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Any good learning to backwrap links? Also how old do they have to be?


----------



## Faythe

Storch are OK but I found it a little too diggy for my liking. Love Didymos, Kokadi and Oscha.

Girasol are very pretty but I didn't like how thin they were and for me they weren't very supportive. But every mama is different :)


----------



## Faythe

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Any good learning to backwrap links? Also how old do they have to be?

Try a secure high backcarry for littlies :thumbup:


----------



## indifference

Thought you guys might like this:



Organised a nature trail walk for my sling library and this happened as me and my OH were walking along :cloud9:


----------



## mrsrof

indifference said:


> Thought you guys might like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Organised a nature trail walk for my sling library and this happened as me and my OH were walking along :cloud9:

AWWWWWW How sweet!!! 

My LO would LOVE a nature walk (as would I)...she now grabs leaves etc as we walk!!


----------



## Feronia

Awwww, super cute pic, Indifference!

I love hearing the wrap suggestions, too. I've been eyeing the pretty Kokadis but I don't think DH will be happy with the idea of another wrap for a while. :haha: I personally love my Natibaby though -- it's supportive and comfortable. Here's a picture from our walk today. I think I'm getting the back carries down now and can do them fairly quickly without having to stand over the bed!
 



Attached Files:







backcarry.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## lily28

Our new Mei Tai just arrived!!! It is from MNS Designs, really lovely!
 



Attached Files:







P1100202.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 18


----------



## freckleonear

lily28 said:


> Our new Mei Tai just arrived!!! It is from MNS Designs, really lovely!

Gorgeous! I would recommend tying under bum to avoid putting pressure on his spine. :)


----------



## lily28

freckleonear said:


> lily28 said:
> 
> 
> Our new Mei Tai just arrived!!! It is from MNS Designs, really lovely!
> 
> Gorgeous! I would recommend tying under bum to avoid putting pressure on his spine. :)Click to expand...

oooh I didn't know that, thanks a bunch!


----------



## GreyGirl

lily28 said:


> Our new Mei Tai just arrived!!! It is from MNS Designs, really lovely!

It's a beautiful design :)


----------



## Faythe

Yes tie under bum or behind your back. Baby's spine should never be held straight like that but allowed to curve :)


----------



## GreyGirl

Did my first outside back carry with the mei tei today. Used the method of getting her up of straps under her armpits and then lifting on my back then tying waist. Much easier than trying to hold a wriggling baby on my back - glad I found that youtube video! Getting her off without help is really hard though, any tips?

How does her position look? 


She fell asleep almost instantly after fussing in the pram, she obviously wanted to sleep on me, awww :D I really enjoyed it except that I relied on my friend to keep an eye on her, so don't feel capable of back-wearing when alone :(


----------



## Krippy

I just wiggle and slide my babe down and under my arm and around to the front if that makes any sense at all! lol


----------



## GreyGirl

Krippy said:


> I just wiggle and slide my babe down and under my arm and around to the front if that makes any sense at all! lol

I must have really short/unflexible arms because I know what you mean and I've seen it on the videos...when I try it I feel like I can't reach round to her properly and that if she wiggles she'll fall :shrug:


----------



## Faythe

needs to be a little higher :)


----------



## GreyGirl

Faythe said:


> needs to be a little higher :)

Thank you, I'll do that next time :)


----------



## GreyGirl

Faythe said:


> needs to be a little higher :)

Is this better? I did a different tie at the front involving looping through my shoulder straps, hopefully it helped tighten it enough :) 

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/20130605_112919_zps927068f9.jpg

Felt more secure I think, I hope I got it right!


----------



## Faythe

Looks better :D

x


----------



## lovie

I was wondering if this looks right as a back carry?


----------



## NDH

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/photobucket-7692-1370590837247_zpsc049ed0f.jpg


----------



## Casey3

Congrats NDH, so adorable!!


----------



## NDH

Who doesnt love a baby wearing daddy? In pink no less :thumbup:

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130611_123920_zps08990083.jpg


----------



## Feronia

Babywearing daddies rock! :D I have a hard time getting mine to wear a woven wrap, but when he does it's awesome!


----------



## Faythe

NDH said:


> Who doesnt love a baby wearing daddy? In pink no less :thumbup:
> 
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Saranna/IMG_20130611_123920_zps08990083.jpg

flip the shoulders the other way :thumbup:

x


----------



## NDH

Thanks father - I can never remember which way they go :dohh:


----------



## Faythe

No worries :) top rail closest to neck should flip from underneath x


----------



## Jessica0907

Love all the baby wearing in here!


----------



## lily28

Lovely to see a dad babywear!!! I 'll make a note to capture DH wearing our LO this weekend!


----------



## misspriss

Here is Daddy babywearing!! (The first and only time he has so far...)

Getting strapped in!



Wearing LO!!!!! so sweet :)



And one of me from the same day......



(The smoke is from the grill, it was not smokey where we were sitting, just where the picture was taken from)


----------



## TTCBean

Me wearing my DS in a Baby Ktan Breeze! First time trying this hold and loving it! It's great for hot weather.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v34/Bryanna666/7459bc72d53011e2b4d922000a1fae83_7_zps50911957.jpg


----------



## Toms Mummy

ooh that looks like a nice carrier ttcbean!... google :)


----------



## Krippy

Sneak peek from my babywearing photo shoot last night! Our babywearing group got together and did 20 minute shoots with an amazing photographer! My little stinker did not smile once so I hope the rest of the photos turn out. I will share the rest when I get them in a couple of weeks! <3
 



Attached Files:







945921_10152927508700254_420458855_n.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww, that's a brilliant pic Krippy, and what a lovely idea :)


----------



## Faythe

New wrap :D

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5470/9052121526_0f97cc23c7.jpg


----------



## Faythe

Deers in the rain :D
 



Attached Files:







deers.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Faythe

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3682/9067380181_5fe257538f.jpg

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7381/9067350283_aaba0c293c.jpg

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2858/9067352103_9cdd75f8a8.jpg


----------



## Feronia

Love the rainbow! I want one! :D


----------



## Faythe

I've been ISO of this one for ages!


----------



## NDH

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/photobucket-1689-1371793515347_zpsfde991e5.jpg


----------



## fifi-folle

Yay for tandem! What carry did you do for your littlest?
I've still not tried that, should do it before the munchkins get much bigger!!!


----------



## NDH

She's just in a ring sling  so cozy. And I haven't worn my eldest in a couple months - I forgot how light she is to be worn!


----------



## fifi-folle

That's why I couldn't work it out! This weekend I'm going to try!


----------



## fifi-folle

Was about to wrap dd recently when DS started saying "wrap, wrap, wrap", I took this to mean he wanted up in the wrap so DH carried DD and I popped DS up on my back. It was especially nice as it was my first wrap that I got when he was 3 months old <3

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5459/9101976200_8c369a39bc.jpg

Awful picture of me on both counts!!!


----------



## lindseymw

Camping last weekend!

https://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t374/Lindseymw85/IMG-20130616-WA0003_zps0626d61e.jpg


----------



## lindseymw

Pot Holing!

https://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t374/Lindseymw85/IMG-20130623-WA0000_zpsdb974225.jpg


----------



## Toms Mummy

Cute wrap, I love seeing older children being worn! I still wear my nearly 4yr old when he's tired :dohh:

How come you guys are wearing helmets but your LO isn't?


----------



## lindseymw

Toms Mummy said:


> Cute wrap, I love seeing older children being worn! I still wear my nearly 4yr old when he's tired :dohh:
> 
> How come you guys are wearing helmets but your LO isn't?

He didn't need one as his head was lower than mine so it wouldn't get bumped on the ceiling. Doubt he would have kept it on anyway!


----------



## Snuffy

Hello, I've not posted for aaaaages (went back to work and life got in the way lol). But I thought I'd share some of our new BW loveliness with you.

Ollie lanky legs has recently upgraded to a toddler Patapum and Melkaj - his 4 year old sister keeps asking to hitch a ride in the Melkaj too :haha:
 



Attached Files:







patapum.jpg
File size: 65.5 KB
Views: 5









melkaj1.jpg
File size: 60.4 KB
Views: 8









melkaj2.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Toms Mummy

lindseymw said:


> Toms Mummy said:
> 
> 
> Cute wrap, I love seeing older children being worn! I still wear my nearly 4yr old when he's tired :dohh:
> 
> How come you guys are wearing helmets but your LO isn't?
> 
> He didn't need one as his head was lower than mine so it wouldn't get bumped on the ceiling. Doubt he would have kept it on anyway!Click to expand...

Aah! Sorry, it was my outdoor instructor head going on when I asked! x


----------



## lindseymw

Toms Mummy said:


> lindseymw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toms Mummy said:
> 
> 
> Cute wrap, I love seeing older children being worn! I still wear my nearly 4yr old when he's tired :dohh:
> 
> How come you guys are wearing helmets but your LO isn't?
> 
> He didn't need one as his head was lower than mine so it wouldn't get bumped on the ceiling. Doubt he would have kept it on anyway!Click to expand...
> 
> Aah! Sorry, it was my outdoor instructor head going on when I asked! xClick to expand...

No probs! I looked back at the picture and thought it might look at bit odd we were all wearing helmets bar Jacob.

The instructer went through everything with us before we went down, he explained he wouldn't be allowed on my back but was perfectly fine on my front. We were going to let him walk around but we would still be down there now!


----------



## katerdid

Wearing my almost 2 yr old. He was getting grumpy and so "up ups" he went and within minutes he was asleep. YAY!

https://i40.tinypic.com/vipock.jpg


----------



## Middysquidge

^^ AWwwwww you two are adorable! Is that a girasol wrap, it's lush x


----------



## katerdid

Jasmineivy said:


> ^^ AWwwwww you two are adorable! Is that a girasol wrap, it's lush x

Thank you!! :D It is a girasol, my beloved DW NL :cloud9:


----------



## too_scared

Thought I'd post a picture :)

First time ever with a woven wrap. Still need to work it out and tighten some parts but he was loving it. Please excuse the terrible quality, I forgot the flash.

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w654/mindy_russell1/20130627_142602_zps78049ca8.jpg

We usually use our boba 3g and he's usually ok for a little while but in the past few days he has really seemed to love it. Snuggled right in and was cozy and happy. I love it. He snuggled right in in the wrap too :cloud9:


----------



## emera35

Me and my big baby! ;)

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/2013-06-18151832_zps67d8d3ac.jpg


----------



## Middysquidge

katerdid said:


> Jasmineivy said:
> 
> 
> ^^ AWwwwww you two are adorable! Is that a girasol wrap, it's lush x
> 
> Thank you!! :D It is a girasol, my beloved DW NL :cloud9:Click to expand...

Gorgeous! What does DW NL mean, complete novice here! x


----------



## SpringerS

On our way to see Superman. 
https://i44.tinypic.com/2qvr0ih.jpg


----------



## katerdid

Jasmineivy said:


> katerdid said:
> 
> 
> Thank you!! :D It is a girasol, my beloved DW NL :cloud9:
> 
> Gorgeous! What does DW NL mean, complete novice here! xClick to expand...

Sorry! It means Diamond Weave Northern Lights :thumbup:


----------



## NDH

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/photobucket-7932-1372309480642_zps6209572f.jpg


----------



## darkangel1981

Loving all the pictures. 

Toddlerwearing :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v65/sulumac/945826_10151637461285202_1579288313_n_zps611b04bd.jpg


----------



## GreyGirl

darkangel1981 said:


> Loving all the pictures.
> 
> Toddlerwearing :)
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v65/sulumac/945826_10151637461285202_1579288313_n_zps611b04bd.jpg

Lovely picture :) What is that carrier?


----------



## GreyGirl

Daddy wearing Izzy - my new favourite picture of them, I feel their's something primal in it :) 


Me wearing Izzy - slightly more posed sadly - but I don't look good in natural shots!


----------



## daddiesgift

Heres some pics I could find on our computer! I recently colored my hair so the blonde and dark hair is me :winkwink: Then daddy wearing the baby on a cranky day! We dont much wear our toddler anymore as he just prefers to run or walk! I hope to get more cute prints soon! With #1 we mostly used a ergo only with the baby he prefers wrapping over the ergo.
 



Attached Files:







bb.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 3









dd.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 5









nn.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Fortune Cooki

Babywearing and breastfeeding :happydance:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Brilliant pic fortune cookie! :)

I have just won an ellaroo wrap on ebay :happydance: Can't wait to use it! I might have to test it out on my 4yr old before baby comes :haha:


----------



## lily28

Dennis' first vacay in Santorini, taking a nice evening walk in our mei tai.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/onecherry/baby/L1020816_zps58b7b56b.jpg


----------



## darkangel1981

GreyGirl said:


> darkangel1981 said:
> 
> 
> Loving all the pictures.
> 
> Toddlerwearing :)
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v65/sulumac/945826_10151637461285202_1579288313_n_zps611b04bd.jpg
> 
> Lovely picture :) What is that carrier?Click to expand...

Its a connecta. Toddler sized x


----------



## fieryphoenix

my lo in his boba 3g
 



Attached Files:







get-attachment.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 8


----------



## too_scared

I have the Tweet too :) I love it! My husband was worried it was "too girlie" but I think the pattern is gender neutral (and I'm wearing it so I think it's something for me... :haha:)


----------



## fieryphoenix

I thought it may be a little too girly as well, but I decided I didn't care lol plus I think it suits him!


----------



## too_scared

Here's my stinker :) This was a month ago, he's bigger now. <3

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w654/mindy_russell1/20130528_153403_zps5b5cfaae.jpg


----------



## fieryphoenix

Very cute!


----------



## Wellington

Our Lilia- lush!

(Fortunately our muslins are colour co-ordinated!!! Awaiting some spooky pads to save the day, or dribble)



Edit: no idea why my pics always come out sideways!!)
Edit again: *sooky* pads, not spooky! Didn't order any Halloween themed!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## counting

Baby wearing my newborn son at 3 days old (In hospital). He loves to be wrapped and falls asleep right away every time. Love my baby snuggles:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-08 14.26.25.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Feronia

Aww, newborn wrapping is the best! :cloud9:

So I just got some fluffy mail today - a Girasol Night Diamonds - size 4. :happydance: I was thinking that my size 6 was a bit too long and I am LOVING the 4!


----------



## Whatme

Feronia said:


> Aww, newborn wrapping is the best! :cloud9:
> 
> So I just got some fluffy mail today - a Girasol Night Diamonds - size 4. :happydance: I was thinking that my size 6 was a bit too long and I am LOVING the 4!


This wrap is gorgeous!


----------



## katerdid

Feronia! Night diamonds is gorgeous on you!! 


Soooooo excited! I got a PHI on the way, can NOT wait for the soft snuggles!


----------



## emera35

Feronia, what a lovely wrap!

Terrible photo, but feeling pleased with myself as i finally fit both "babies" in one wrap! (pretty bad job with the ruck on the back, but i was only trying it out :haha: )

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll122/emera3537/1053463_10151680203241696_1632149767_o_zps0ade4037.jpg


----------



## cupcake0406

Mayce in his joy and joe carrier! Am I doing something wrong? He is 8 weeks and his head keeps lolling back. What an I do to stop this? X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Feronia

Woah, nice job on the tandom carry, emera35! That's awesome!

Cupcake, it might help if you tuck his head into one of the sections on the side like this picture: 

https://www.littlepossums.co.uk/slings/moby/moby-moss.jpg
(This is not me, lol. Random picture from the internet.)


----------



## cupcake0406

Thank you Feronia! But he won't have his head under the side! Argh :/ might go to a sling library and try a few others maybe x


----------



## purplespecs

Gorgeous photo cupcake! I used to love my Joy and Joe wrap before Daniel got too heavy for a stretchy. I used to have to make sure it was really tight before I put Dan in otherwise he would loll out if the top rail wasn't tight enough.


----------



## purplespecs

Daniel in his first woven, we thought we loved our Mei Tai until this landed :)

https://i1349.photobucket.com/albums/p753/Nikki_Giffard/P1000217_zpsef6fc758.jpg


----------



## Feronia

Oooo that one is really lovely, purplespecs! Looks comfy!


----------



## purplespecs

Thanks :) It's so soft and comfy, and completely full of sleepy dust!


----------



## 080509

Amazing photos everyone xx
Can someone help me out please, i'm due our third baby in a few weeks, and i really want a nice wrap/carrier, thing is i can't make my mind up, what would be best for a newborn (ideally able to breastfeed discreetly as i will be doing the school run) i've seen a bali breeze wrap which i love, what is better, the stretch or woven version? I've never wrapped before, only used my Boba and Ergo SSC, but my boba wasn't suitable for a newborn so i've mainly used that with my other two children once they turned 6 months.

I want something fancy, liking the girasol wraps too, i'l be walking around 3 hours a day, so i need something quite supportive and suitable from day 1! xx


----------



## Feronia

So you have a sling library/ babywearing group in your area? It's always nice to try out a few options before purchasing! :) I love my Girasol and would chose a woven from the beginning next time as they last from newborn to toddlerhood!


----------



## cupcake0406

Yes really close by :) I've never been obviously so a bit nervous! But sure will be ok :) for £2.50 to hire one for a while it can't be bad! Definitely think ill try a woven :) x


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Baby Allie in her Moby:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## katerdid

080509 said:


> i've seen a bali breeze wrap which i love, what is better, the stretch or woven version? i'l be walking around 3 hours a day, so i need something quite supportive and suitable from day 1! xx

I've had the bali breeze woven version, and although it's one of the coolest (ie great in hot weather) wraps I've tried, it's also the least supportive. I would save a few more pennies and go for a girasol (diamond weave if you can swing it).


----------



## katerdid

IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE!!! :yipee:
We are in love with our new-to-us petrol hemp indio! I am deffo loving the size 3 shorty, my new favorite length!
The knot looks pretty big here, but that's cuz I doubled it. I really should of done a slipknot for this carry (DH rebozo), it gets a bit droopy after a while. 

https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/phi_zps31386d52.jpg


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aah, I wish I'd gone for a smaller one now, seeing that your toddler fits! I have a size 6 ellaroo which just seems way too long!


----------



## Krippy

Feronia said:


> Aww, newborn wrapping is the best! :cloud9:
> 
> So I just got some fluffy mail today - a Girasol Night Diamonds - size 4. :happydance: I was thinking that my size 6 was a bit too long and I am LOVING the 4!

Where did you find your night diamonds Feronia!?! This is my ISO, in a size 5 I think. You would not need a 6 at all as you are so tiny! It looks beautiful on both of you!


----------



## Feronia

That wrap is lovely, katerdid! How are you liking the hemp? 

Thanks! I am really enjoying this wrap! It's so lightweight and supportive, so it's been great for the summer. I found the night diamonds on pinkletinkbaby.com, but I think it might be out of stock now. :( My size 4 was the last one left (I am loving this length), but the owner has a FB group so you could ask about stock. It looks like she has some night rainbow in the size 5, which is the same as night diamond but in a twill weave. Good luck!

I think I'm stopping at 2 wraps, lol. There is no way I could ever justify more to DH!


----------



## katerdid

Feronia said:


> That wrap is lovely, katerdid! How are you liking the hemp?

Oh I love the hemp! It's so supportive and as airy as my gira. Very happy with it.


So is my boy, he's thrilled with all the "up ups" we've been doing :cloud9:

https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/phi2watermark_zpsef494877.jpg


----------



## Feronia

Awesome! Is that the half jordon's carry with the candy cane chestbelt?


----------



## katerdid

Good eye! Yep, it is, I think it's one of my favorite back carries for a shorty.


----------



## lyricsop03

My son in our favorite carrier, the ergo. :)

*oh, and I adjusted it slightly after the picture was taken, so the carrier was higher up :) *
 



Attached Files:







Ergo.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## GreyGirl

Got my first woven today :)

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/562619_10151554044933668_1796653707_n_zps6d9eae4a.jpg


----------



## _Lexi_

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y107/ducksdontquack/20130720_182427.jpg

my first attempt babywearing :) x


----------



## Toms Mummy

Lovely pics! I can't wait to try out my ellaroo! I've also just bought a stokke mycarrier. Has anyone got any experience with these? I'm not that fussed about using it as a back carrier. I just liked it as it was similar to a bjorn (which my OH liked last time) but it puts baby's legs in the better froggy position!


----------



## Faythe

OH and I using the toddler connecta :flower:
 



Attached Files:







ChrisConnecta.jpg
File size: 65.7 KB
Views: 21









MeConnecta.jpg
File size: 56.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Novbaby08

Piper in the moby wrap at 15 1/2 months old
https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b344/Lost_Chaos/IMG_6022_zps5a3ed286.jpg


----------



## Bean66

Krippy said:


> Feronia said:
> 
> 
> Aww, newborn wrapping is the best! :cloud9:
> 
> So I just got some fluffy mail today - a Girasol Night Diamonds - size 4. :happydance: I was thinking that my size 6 was a bit too long and I am LOVING the 4!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find your night diamonds Feronia!?! This is my ISO, in a size 5 I think. You would not need a 6 at all as you are so tiny! It looks beautiful on both of you!Click to expand...

Are you in any Facebook babywearing pages? You could do an ISO (in search of) post.

Try slings and things - FSOT and advice


----------



## beanzz

My OH wearing LO :)

https://i1105.photobucket.com/albums/h350/beannz1/image_zps5260618c.jpg


----------



## Faythe

Novbaby08 said:


> Piper in the moby wrap at 15 1/2 months old
> https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b344/Lost_Chaos/IMG_6022_zps5a3ed286.jpg

Might be comfier to spread the passes right to the back of the knees and then bounce down to bring knees higher than bum :thumbup:


----------



## beanzz

I love our owl connecta :) 

https://i1105.photobucket.com/albums/h350/beannz1/image_zps444b201a.jpg


----------



## Novbaby08

Faythe said:


> Novbaby08 said:
> 
> 
> Piper in the moby wrap at 15 1/2 months old
> https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b344/Lost_Chaos/IMG_6022_zps5a3ed286.jpg
> 
> Might be comfier to spread the passes right to the back of the knees and then bounce down to bring knees higher than bum :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks, she actually wiggles herself to that position, I think shes too old to be in the front :/ but cant get her onto my back without help.


----------



## Feronia

Novbaby08 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novbaby08 said:
> 
> 
> Piper in the moby wrap at 15 1/2 months old
> https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b344/Lost_Chaos/IMG_6022_zps5a3ed286.jpg
> 
> Might be comfier to spread the passes right to the back of the knees and then bounce down to bring knees higher than bum :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, she actually wiggles herself to that position, I think shes too old to be in the front :/ but cant get her onto my back without help.Click to expand...

Is this a stretchy wrap? (As far as I know, Moby only makes stretchy wraps, but I could be wrong!) If so, I don't think you're supposed to use them on the back anyway. If you get a woven wrap you may have an easier time getting her on your back or positioning the passes to prevent the leg straightening. :flower: I love the purple though!


----------



## Faythe

You should NEVER use a stretchy on your back. And in all honesty, at her age she is probably too big for it. I moved onto a woven at 4 months.


----------



## Novbaby08

Feronia said:


> Novbaby08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novbaby08 said:
> 
> 
> Piper in the moby wrap at 15 1/2 months old
> https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b344/Lost_Chaos/IMG_6022_zps5a3ed286.jpg
> 
> Might be comfier to spread the passes right to the back of the knees and then bounce down to bring knees higher than bum :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, she actually wiggles herself to that position, I think shes too old to be in the front :/ but cant get her onto my back without help.Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a stretchy wrap? (As far as I know, Moby only makes stretchy wraps, but I could be wrong!) If so, I don't think you're supposed to use them on the back anyway. If you get a woven wrap you may have an easier time getting her on your back or positioning the passes to prevent the leg straightening. :flower: I love the purple though!Click to expand...

 Yeah its a moby wrap, I actually won it in a giveaway. I have thought about buying a woven wrap though as I think she'd be happier on my back, but im not very good with it :/


----------



## Bean66

Can you pop to a sling library. You may get on with a mei tai or SSC. Or someone can help you with woven back carries.

I found the Moby uncomfy with my, admittedly large, 4mth old.


----------



## Feronia

I think back carries take a LOT of practice for just about everyone. I started doing back carries at 3 months in a woven and practised over the bed and had my husband spotting at first. It took another 3 months of me practising every day to get really comfortable doing it! I second seeing if there's a local sling library or babywearing group who could help you out and show you some options. :)


----------



## Faythe

Bigger babies are much easier to wrap on your back. Just takes practice and using a large mirror helps alot.


----------



## Faythe

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2880/9361524762_1a44269d12.jpg

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2824/9361544636_a7ff235cd4.jpg

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2806/9361545224_8241a1a059.jpg

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3683/9358745735_35b7a419a4.jpg

And the 'wrong side'

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3769/9358768547_55d898c20d.jpg

Nixe

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3718/9361534816_2a2b7bac3a.jpg

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2877/9358752233_fd553d7934.jpg


----------



## Feronia

I love your blue and brown iguana wrap! I probably sound like a stalker now, but I think I saw you post pictures of that wrap on one of the FB Babywearing groups -- possibly Babywearing 102? I don't remember, but I was admiring it. :haha:


----------



## katerdid

Love your wovens Faythe!


----------



## angiepie

Faythe- so jealous of your scales! When I have a baby I'll be dying to get my hands on either those or fire scales. They stand out so much.


----------



## Krippy

Fluffy mail came today! I <3 Turtles! Babe was in bed so will post action pics tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130724-00348.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Faythe

Feronia said:


> I love your blue and brown iguana wrap! I probably sound like a stalker now, but I think I saw you post pictures of that wrap on one of the FB Babywearing groups -- possibly Babywearing 102? I don't remember, but I was admiring it. :haha:

Babywearing FSOT, Slings and Things FSOT? 

Isn't it lush? :D 

Been after chameleons for ages!


----------



## Faythe

Thanks ladies :D


----------



## GreyGirl

My first semi-successful back carry - ruck. I'm not convinced it's tight enough, should be be held more to me?


----------



## Feronia

It looks good! I think it could stand to be a tad tighter, but it doesn't look unsafe or anything. I find that for rucks, tightening the top rail first works wonders for helping get your baby higher and closer to your body.


----------



## Faythe

Bring top rail tighter. Will be much comfier.


----------



## lindseymw

Trip to Alnwick Gardens. First time wrapping in front of loads of people! DH kindly stood there looking & an old lady asked if I needed any help, bless her (Nearly asked her if she wanted to wear him instead).

https://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t374/Lindseymw85/20130725_123420_zps1560e22c.jpg


----------



## counting

First time wearing my 3 week old son in a (freshly made) woven wrap. Please be kind these were both first attempts at carries. So far I like it better than a stretchy though.

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/IMG_3612_zpsc8236f9a.jpg
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/IMG_3625_zpsbabf28d3.jpg
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/IMG_3616_zpsd3261255.jpg
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/IMG_3614_zpsaf5e4106.jpg
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/IMG_3623_zps50c8383d.jpg


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks ladies - I'm working on getting it tighter :)

Looks fabulous counting, really lovely wrapping and comfy baby, what more could you want :D 

I'm excited because I've sold my wrap (I only got the bluer one thinking my hubby would want to try it, but he hasn't shown any interest, he wants buckles) and I've ordered the LL Gaia in L instead of M like above - looking forward to the rainbow love!


----------



## Feronia

lindsey - nice! I love the pink, and he looks super comfy in there!

counting - Wow, that looks a heck of a lot better than my first attempt at a woven wrap on a newborn. I will not even share those pictures. :haha: I like the middle marker, too.

Does anyone have carry suggestions for nursing in a size 4? I usually do a simple FWCC and tie under the bum, but I have to tie under the legs and then it looks like it's sagging super low. It looks ridiculous in public, lol.


----------



## Faythe

kangaroo hip carry?


----------



## Feronia

Faythe said:


> kangaroo hip carry?

Thanks! :thumbup:I just gave it a try and it worked well! I'm horrible at doing regular kangaroo carrys since DD pushes out and I can never get the rails tight enough for the twist, but I was able to do it just fine with the hip carry. :)


----------



## Faythe

Yay! :D


----------



## Willow87

Those with the baby connectas, how are the shoulder straps? I heard they can be too big for smaller moms. I am 5'3 and a size 10. 

Also is the carrier actually comfy? I have a Bjorn active(yeah yeah I know) and I do like the back support on it however when he falls asleep the straps dig into his face and I hate that.


----------



## Bean66

Love my connecta. In hindsight I wish I'd got the petit straps. I'm 5.7 and size 10. Small framed.
It's comfy but make she the straps don't sit to close to the neck otherwise they can pull. It can take a little tweaking to get used to it.


----------



## GreyGirl

It arrived today - my LL Gaia (L) :D 

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/IMG_20130801_162859_zpsf1098b36.jpg


----------



## Feronia

Oooh, that's beautiful! I'm a fan of rainbows!


----------



## Faythe

You both look so happy! :D


----------



## jessicatunnel

Question for you ladies! I didn't babywear much with dd but am planning on it with this next baby. Just realized I really know nothing about it or where to look to learn! I've been looking at woven wraps and adore most of them, should I get a woven wrap from the very beginning or start with a stretchy wrap? How much is the average cost of a woven wrap? I found one I absolutely love but it's $204. Is that too much? Are there certain brands that are better than others? 

Also, how do you know what size to get? I don't have a sling library anywhere near me so can't really try any on and nobody I know uses wraps. 

Oh and what's the best kind of fabric? The one I'm looking at says its 50% linen and 50% cotton??

Do woven wraps get hot in the summer?

By the way, you all look lovely and love all of your wraps. :D


----------



## Faythe

Amitola <3

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2853/9421949115_001fd0338a.jpg


----------



## Feronia

jessicatunnel said:


> Question for you ladies! I didn't babywear much with dd but am planning on it with this next baby. Just realized I really know nothing about it or where to look to learn! I've been looking at woven wraps and adore most of them, should I get a woven wrap from the very beginning or start with a stretchy wrap? How much is the average cost of a woven wrap? I found one I absolutely love but it's $204. Is that too much? Are there certain brands that are better than others?
> 
> Also, how do you know what size to get? I don't have a sling library anywhere near me so can't really try any on and nobody I know uses wraps.
> 
> Oh and what's the best kind of fabric? The one I'm looking at says its 50% linen and 50% cotton??
> 
> Do woven wraps get hot in the summer?
> 
> By the way, you all look lovely and love all of your wraps. :D

You can certainly start with a woven wrap on a newborn! I hear stretchys are easier for new babywearers, but I began with a woven loaned by a neighbour. I was horrible at it in the beginning, so I'd recommending practicing on a stuffed animal / another baby / willing pet (maybe not, lol) using youtube videos if there's nobody to help in the area.

$204 is a bit pricy for me -- my first was an $80 Natibaby and my second was an $140 Girasol -- but $204 can be considered a good deal depending on what you're getting. I think that's good for 50% cotton and linen blend. I would start with 100% cotton though. They're easier on beginners and break in faster. However, linen blends are excellent for the summer!

The size you get really depends on you and whether you want longer or shorter tails. A lot of people start with a size 6 (I did) because they work well for most body types and the extra fabric can give you some leeway while you're learning to wrap. I'm really thin, though, so my 6 seems like way too much fabric and I eventually went down to a 4, which I love. 

I have a small stash (3, one of which is handmade) compared to a lot of ladies here, so I'm sure someone will pop in with better tips! :flower:


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm loving my rainbow - it's soft from new and goes with every outfit. I'm still struggling with back carrying. My main issues is T-Rex arms (love that expression!) and I particularly struggle with seat as she wriggles, and putting the first pass over her leg. This means I'm struggling with position. I've tried the un-poppable seat DH carry, buy struggle with the passes with my arms.
The carry on the left was ok, except the picture shows her mid 'standing' with excitement, should she be able to do that? The one on the right is my lo on my back and my nephew on the front. Not perfect, but not bad for only 2nd tandem attempt. 
Any tips please?!


----------



## Faythe

When you do the seat, I find best to reach behind the back of their legs, between them and pull in then up, bouncing as I pull (top rail secured under chin)

Then do one leg pass at a time. But no, she shouldn'd be able to do that. Let me find a pic of my ruck for you :)

x


----------



## Faythe

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3718/9361534816_2a2b7bac3a.jpg

Knees higher than bum. Puts them into a pocket so they can't leg straighten and pop the seat.


----------



## Faythe

You could try mixed pass carry. It's very easy and the first pass goes under the legs so she won't be able to leg straighten from the start at all.


----------



## Jewls

Hi ladies I'm thinking of buying a molby wrap for my ds I've never done,it before or know anything about it but my dd,will just have turned 2 when. His born so looking at doing it ( probably mostly around the house at first so I can,still play and,have cuddles,with my ds anyway,I just,wanted to ask if a molby wrap is ok for newborns? X


----------



## NDH

Moby wraps and other stretchy wraps are fantastic for newborns. As long as you're in the northern hemisphere its a great choice (they can get really warm in the summer which is why I said northern hemisphere. I wouldn't recommend a stretchy for a December baby in Australia).


----------



## Jewls

NDH said:


> Moby wraps and other stretchy wraps are fantastic for newborns. As long as you're in the northern hemisphere its a great choice (they can get really warm in the summer which is why I said northern hemisphere. I wouldn't recommend a stretchy for a December baby in Australia).

Thank you I'm in the UK so will be cold when baby is born which is another reason I like the thought of having him close


----------



## ThunderPearls

Me and my little man strapped to me with a couple of my scarves :) just finished doing the housework with him hence looking exhausted and slouched on the sofa! 

https://i44.tinypic.com/1yfc0.jpg


----------



## GreyGirl

Thank you Faythe, I'm continuing to practice. Managed an unpoppable seat DH today - but she did slip down after a while and one pass came out from under her bum, but she still had the one layer. Meh. I'll keep going, it's harder than I hoped!


----------



## Faythe

Are you getting everything tight enough?

At the end if you bounce and push up on their feet it'll help get them deeper into the pocket x


----------



## purplespecs

Just wanted to share us babywearing on Westward Ho beach :)

https://i1349.photobucket.com/albums/p753/Nikki_Giffard/P1000466_zps2216ed69.jpg


----------



## GreyGirl

Faythe said:


> Are you getting everything tight enough?
> 
> At the end if you bounce and push up on their feet it'll help get them deeper into the pocket x

Normally by the time I've finished wrestling with the wrap she's got a very shallow seat, would I then have to completely start again? 

I've been really struggling with back carries. Tried various carries and when at the zoo the other day tried an unpoppable double hammock, fine at first but within minutes only fabric left round her bum :shrug:
This is my first try at one I've just discovered - reinforced ruck - how does it look? Position ok? I hope it's a sign my t-rex arms are finally becoming more normal arm--like...


----------



## lily28

Proud to post the wrap I made, I needed something very summery thin and light colored, because it is so hot here, the temps are around 35 everyday. So I made this white cotton gauze myself last night!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Photo01.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Faythe

GreyGirl said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Are you getting everything tight enough?
> 
> At the end if you bounce and push up on their feet it'll help get them deeper into the pocket x
> 
> Normally by the time I've finished wrestling with the wrap she's got a very shallow seat, would I then have to completely start again?
> 
> I've been really struggling with back carries. Tried various carries and when at the zoo the other day tried an unpoppable double hammock, fine at first but within minutes only fabric left round her bum :shrug:
> This is my first try at one I've just discovered - reinforced ruck - how does it look? Position ok? I hope it's a sign my t-rex arms are finally becoming more normal arm--like...Click to expand...

Have you tried pushing up on her feet and bouncing when you finish? Should push her into the seat.

Looks good and with time it will become so much quicker and better. Honestly, it IS such a steep learning curve and the fact you've got her up and there and tied off is great :D

I love mixed pass carry as the first pass comes under the leg so baby won't go anywhere. Let me see if I have a photo somewhere x


----------



## Faythe

Basically one side of the wrap stays over your shoulder like a ruck. The other comes under baby's leg, flips over your shoulder then goes straight across their back and under your other arm so you have both tails on one side - one on your shoulder and one under the underarm.

You can tie off at shoulder or twist the two tails across your chest and knot on the opposite side to create a candy cane chestbelt.

This is a side view of the pass that comes under baby's leg and flips over the shoulder.

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2822/8895248484_6b22fa67d8.jpg

from the back

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7337/8894624949_53278ea1aa.jpg

And the side where the two tails meet 

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3781/8881173258_dc454a8f07.jpg

This is a fab tute

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2bIhr7N8ZI


----------



## GreyGirl

Faythe said:


> GreyGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Are you getting everything tight enough?
> 
> At the end if you bounce and push up on their feet it'll help get them deeper into the pocket x
> 
> Normally by the time I've finished wrestling with the wrap she's got a very shallow seat, would I then have to completely start again?
> 
> I've been really struggling with back carries. Tried various carries and when at the zoo the other day tried an unpoppable double hammock, fine at first but within minutes only fabric left round her bum :shrug:
> This is my first try at one I've just discovered - reinforced ruck - how does it look? Position ok? I hope it's a sign my t-rex arms are finally becoming more normal arm--like...
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried pushing up on her feet and bouncing when you finish? Should push her into the seat.
> 
> Looks good and with time it will become so much quicker and better. Honestly, it IS such a steep learning curve and the fact you've got her up and there and tied off is great :D
> 
> I love mixed pass carry as the first pass comes under the leg so baby won't go anywhere. Let me see if I have a photo somewhere xClick to expand...

I've tried pushing her feet, don't know if I bounce enough though based on that video. Thanks for the pictures :) I've tried mixed pass before using that video, will try again though. I refuse to let wraps beat me! I hope it does become quicker, normally by the time she's wrapped on my back it aches so I start off not being comfortable, doh!


----------



## GreyGirl

lily28 said:


> Proud to post the wrap I made, I needed something very summery thin and light colored, because it is so hot here, the temps are around 35 everyday. So I made this white cotton gauze myself last night!:happydance:

Looks fabulous and very summery :D


----------



## counting

Not me, but DH wearing LO home from the hospital!!:
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-08 17.55.09.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 35


----------



## ThunderPearls

For all of these baby on back positions... How old does your baby have to be before you should attempt it? When they have sufficient head/neck/back control? Or can it be done whenever? How would you get a small baby to stay on your back whilst wrapping?


----------



## lily28

^ I know people carry newborns in the tibetan back carry.

My son has head control but I don't dare carry him on my back. I can't even manage a hip carry yet lol. I still do front wrap cross carry and simple front cross carry, not very adventurous with other wrapping techniques.


----------



## Feronia

People certainly carry newborns on their back using woven wraps, but I didn't attempt a back carry until 3 months or so. Before then, it seemed way too easy to drop her. I wasn't really comfortable with back carries in a woven until 5 months when she seemed a lot sturdier, but some people are comfortable with it earlier.


----------



## pink_bow

I have been stalking this thread for ages, gorgeous BW pics.

I have just ordered a Ellaroo and am very excited. I have been using a connecta but my daughter doesn't like it as she can't look around. 

Will no doubt be asking for help :D


----------



## katerdid

Trying out a WCMT - and I LOVE it! I never thought I was a mei tai girl, but the conversion makes it so amazing. Thinking about buying it from my friend....just gotta scrounge up enough money!

https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/Wrapping/1001574_10200427964722717_1850296330_n_zpsb9e1a1b4.jpg


----------



## Faythe

Wow that's really nice!

A while ago I traded my lovely Indio Nixe but regretted it. But I managed to get it back <3

It's SO cushy and a dream to wrap with. Double hammock is SO great with this wrap. (ignore my rushed job - overtired baby was not cooperating!)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5321/9526990906_f933c419c0.jpg

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3771/9526990416_793de8841b.jpg

FWCC

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7364/9526989332_dc221b1e4f.jpg

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5470/9526988814_3330f8eabd.jpg

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5530/9526988414_c7e5de3809.jpg



Chameleons

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7378/9524215877_932318737e.jpg

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7419/9524215349_f6ff5664c0.jpg


----------



## Feronia

katerdid, I love that WCMT! It really suits you! Faythe, you have such lovely wraps and I'm jealous of your purple hair. :haha:

We're really loving your Night Diamonds over here. She slept all day in a double hammock (a bit low -- DH adjusted it that way) and woke up in an excellent mood.


----------



## Faythe

Thank you! It's very bright :D

I've actually only got 3 and that's my maximum so one in, one out.

I traded my Kokadi Nixe (mermaid scales) to get my indio back and it is never ever leaving again.

So much sleepy dust and the only thing getting him to sleep at the moment.


----------



## pink_bow

This was taken today, our first go with a woven wrap, I found it really comfy. Grace was unsure to begin with but soon fell asleep.

https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee287/Tashalvschris/1000333_10201352627593724_1041043110_n_zpsf94824bc.jpg


----------



## ThunderPearls

Me and Ethan in town :) my shoulder fabric should be more spread out and should have a twist in it but it kept undoing itself when I was carrying the changeing bag! Gah! 

https://i42.tinypic.com/r91rnd.jpg


----------



## emyandpotato

Babywearing at a Shambala this weekend.
 



Attached Files:







1175306_10153172250385541_105692682_n.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 44


----------



## GreyGirl

Please tell me it's at least a little better?! I've been getting disheartened with back carrying recently and gave rucksack another go. She felt a lot tighter against my back and couldn't lean back like before. I tucked the wrap into her trousers before putting her up as well which helped the seat stay in Any constructive tips appreciated as always, I'd like to hope I'm heading in the right direction!


----------



## Faythe

Wowee, check you out! That's fab!


----------



## GreyGirl

Faythe said:


> Wowee, check you out! That's fab!

If that was at me - thank you very much :)


----------



## Faythe

It was. Looks miles better (And I bet more comfy too!)


----------



## GreyGirl

Faythe said:


> It was. Looks miles better (And I bet more comfy too!)

Thank you :) It felt like she was cuddling my back instead of pushing against it and leaning away, much more comfy :)


----------



## doggylover

My first wrap in our woven :) I tied the 'tails' round the front today though as they were so long. Need more practice but loving it :) bought this cheap on casabu (sp?) now I want a colourful (shorter!) woven!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Faythe

Yeah, when they're snuggled into your back it makes it miles more comfy that when they are able to lean back :)


----------



## counting

Wearing my sweet boy in the ring sling last night!
 



Attached Files:







2013-09-05 18.26.56.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GreyGirl

doggylover said:


> My first wrap in our woven :) I tied the 'tails' round the front today though as they were so long. Need more practice but loving it :) bought this cheap on casabu (sp?) now I want a colourful (shorter!) woven!!

Looks lovely :) 
I actually prefer having it longer and tying round the front. I don't like having a knot in my back should I choose to sit down, plus I find it difficult to tie it round there. Plus I like tails :)



counting said:


> Wearing my sweet boy in the ring sling last night!

Lovely snuggly shot :D


----------



## Faythe

You can still tie at side or shoulder with a short wrap.


----------



## GreyGirl

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/20130907_085115_zpsba45bf40.jpg

Please excuse bad morning shot. Just discovered this carry today (hip wrap cross carry) and I officially LOVE it! I have since tried it tied more towards shoulder than hip and I think I prefer. Really supportive as uses both shoulders and LO really content looking around and snuggling in. Will be using this carry a LOT! Blows robins and poppins hip carries out of the water for me :)


----------



## Faythe

You both look so happy :D


----------



## counting

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/IMG_5991_zps63981f75.jpg


----------



## doggylover

Grey girl- never thought about the knot being at the back in a shorter wrap and how uncomfy that would be if I tried to sit down!! Excellent point! I'm now debating adding a ring sling to the collection so may keep the longer one, and get a colourful ring sling instead!


----------



## GreyGirl

Faythe said:


> You both look so happy :D

Thank you - we're loving wearing :D 



counting said:


> https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y226/breakthenight/IMG_5991_zps63981f75.jpg

Lovely picture, really serene :)



doggylover said:


> Grey girl- never thought about the knot being at the back in a shorter wrap and how uncomfy that would be if I tried to sit down!! Excellent point! I'm now debating adding a ring sling to the collection so may keep the longer one, and get a colourful ring sling instead!

I only found out because my LO likes to nap in the wrap and when I sat down after she was asleep I had to sit funny because of the huge knot in my spine! I prefer my 7 for that reason, a 6 I have to tie in back in a fwcc. Ring slings are great too :D


----------



## doggylover

Just tried out a ring sling today and loved it (never mind that Isabelle screamed the whole time. She'll get used to it ;) ) so it's definitely next on the list!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

My peanut shell isn't big enough this time around... I wonder if my shoulders have grown?? Thinking a ring sling would be a better option. 

What kind do you have Counting? Joey looks soo big!


----------



## counting

I've got an earthsling :) https://www.mylittleearthsling.com/. I find it really comfy and Joey absolutely LOVES it over any of my other carriers (I have a stretchy wrap, a woven and a mei tai). He actually smiles when he sees me get it out. On him looking big- he is a giant among babies :p. Well, not too giant, 13 pounds @ 2 months, but that was what size my nephew was at four months, so I'm conditioned to seeing much littler babies!:haha:

It's also super easy to use, I was given a peanut shell but it was actually too big, so I wasn't able to use it. But I think the ring sling would be on par with ease of use, the adjustment is really simple. I'm sure Gabriel would enjoy it. Joey likes it because I can put him in a hip carry and he can look at everything.


----------



## Faythe

EPIC POST!

My new FireSpiral - Amber Gossamer <3

It's thicker than some other cotton wraps I've tried but it's not overly thick. And I don't think it'll take us long to break in as we wrap like twice a day for naps.

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7344/9777562524_496b257dbb.jpg

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3695/9777378962_e5ba22c7d3.jpg

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7346/9777567226_679d211954.jpg

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2871/9777375542_e51f0faaea.jpg

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7406/9777557184_0d93e6b7ac.jpg

I'm not hunching over here - that's Jacob at the back of my head. Nice and high (and asleep)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7455/9777556904_6273701847.jpg

So pretty!

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7423/9777564446_31fe9faa71.jpg


----------



## too_scared

So pretty!! I love your hair. 

Does anyone have any experience with little frog wraps? I'm thinking of ordering one but would like to know before I do if they are nice and supportive for a big baby? Are they hard to break in? Are they soft?

Thanks in advance :)


----------



## Faythe

I have had no experience myself with LF but I've heard good things about them. Everyone is differen't, though.

Breaking in wise, I think their linen blend might need a little extra beasting but you can braid it and give it a good steam iron to help it on it's way.

Thank you! It was actually purple but I'm washing it to fade out as I desperately need to bleach my roots and cannot do that with a head full of purple hair :haha:


----------



## too_scared

Thanks for the info :) I am looking for a nice supportive rainbow that will last my rainbow boy into toddlerhood. He is a big boy already, 19 lb at 6 months so I need something very supportive. I was looking at the Agat Choco and thought it was super pretty but then it was sold out the very next day! I wish that I lived somewhere that I could go look at wraps before making a purchase. Being in the middle of nowhere is hard sometimes! :haha: Right now Finn is napping in the boba, but I sometimes find that hurts my back. I think it is because I don't really have it adjusted right, I think I need to adjust the shoulder straps differently. I have gotten it better but it's not quite there yet. I find that he feels absolutely weightless in a wrap and I can wear him all day. I just need to find the perfect rainbow for my little man.

You could bleach your regrowth with purple hair :) Do you do the bleaching yourself? Do you have a bowl and brush to put it on with? If you can get someone to apply the bleach to your regrowth only with a brush (not a hair brush, but a brush they use to put colour on in the salon :)) you could get it just on your regrowth and no where else. Then it shouldn't really affect the purple. You don't really want to bleach over hair that has already been bleached anyway because of the damage. I think the teal colour is very pretty, though! I would love to have all my hair lavender but I think those days are long gone for me now :( Unless I can get my WAHM thing on the go... then I can do whatever I want :)


----------



## angiepie

too_scared said:


> Thanks for the info :) I am looking for a nice supportive rainbow that will last my rainbow boy into toddlerhood. He is a big boy already, 19 lb at 6 months so I need something very supportive. I was looking at the Agat Choco and thought it was super pretty but then it was sold out the very next day! I wish that I lived somewhere that I could go look at wraps before making a purchase. Being in the middle of nowhere is hard sometimes! :haha: Right now Finn is napping in the boba, but I sometimes find that hurts my back. I think it is because I don't really have it adjusted right, I think I need to adjust the shoulder straps differently. I have gotten it better but it's not quite there yet. I find that he feels absolutely weightless in a wrap and I can wear him all day. I just need to find the perfect rainbow for my little man.
> 
> You could bleach your regrowth with purple hair :) Do you do the bleaching yourself? Do you have a bowl and brush to put it on with? If you can get someone to apply the bleach to your regrowth only with a brush (not a hair brush, but a brush they use to put colour on in the salon :)) you could get it just on your regrowth and no where else. Then it shouldn't really affect the purple. You don't really want to bleach over hair that has already been bleached anyway because of the damage. I think the teal colour is very pretty, though! I would love to have all my hair lavender but I think those days are long gone for me now :( Unless I can get my WAHM thing on the go... then I can do whatever I want :)

From what I've heard LF wraps aren't so supportive for toddlers. But not exactly sure. Have you seen the babywearing love and support group on facebook? I'd ask there.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks :)

I've asked on the FB group, Babywearing 102, but no one responded :(


----------



## Faythe

Honestly, you can't really say that. It's such a personal thing. Maybe look at a linen blend LF as linen is great for heavy babies.

At the end of the day, I carry my 26lb almost 1yr old in 100% cotton wraps (Girasol Amitola and my FiSpi Gossamer) and it's fine. It is such a personal thing and depends on the wrap job (a sloppy one won't be very supportive)

I'm in BW'ing 102 :)


----------



## lovelylaura

Me and freya at the woods the other day. I need a new sling though i only want to back carry as freya is one now and getting heavy so i need something that hold her weight. I'm kinda new to it all as i only babywear once in a while. So something simple would be great.:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0141b.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 13









BUSi3iFIQAAv9z6.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 28


----------



## too_scared

Faythe said:


> Honestly, you can't really say that. It's such a personal thing. Maybe look at a linen blend LF as linen is great for heavy babies.
> 
> At the end of the day, I carry my 26lb almost 1yr old in 100% cotton wraps (Girasol Amitola and my FiSpi Gossamer) and it's fine. It is such a personal thing and depends on the wrap job (a sloppy one won't be very supportive)
> 
> I'm in BW'ing 102 :)

Thanks. :) The one I was looking at is a linen blend. 

Sometimes I find that FB group very cliquey


----------



## Faythe

too_scared said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Honestly, you can't really say that. It's such a personal thing. Maybe look at a linen blend LF as linen is great for heavy babies.
> 
> At the end of the day, I carry my 26lb almost 1yr old in 100% cotton wraps (Girasol Amitola and my FiSpi Gossamer) and it's fine. It is such a personal thing and depends on the wrap job (a sloppy one won't be very supportive)
> 
> I'm in BW'ing 102 :)
> 
> Thanks. :) The one I was looking at is a linen blend.
> 
> Sometimes I find that FB group very cliqueyClick to expand...

It is! There are some other groups that are perhaps, less like that.


----------



## too_scared

I'll have check for one. Thanks :)


----------



## Dragonfly

First time in this thread :blush:
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7409/9836757943_4d6061210c_m.jpg
Myles by , on Flickr
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7313/9836681386_504e596785_m.jpg
Myles by , on Flickr
https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2858/9836688906_39e26ae089_m.jpg
Myles by , on Flickr


----------



## GreyGirl

Welcome dragonfly - lovely pictures :)


----------



## Dragonfly

I will get one of both us some time. Looked like crap and kinda hard to hold my camera and not something I want to drop either. I love that I caught him smiling :)


----------



## too_scared

I love the smiling picture :)

I love seeing all the babies in this thread. Love looking at all the pictures of happy/sleepy babies and their mommies.


----------



## counting

Trying a back carry in the RS for the first time. Thoughts ladies? (and yes, my son immediately spit up when I got ready to take this picture:haha:)
https://i42.tinypic.com/ftfxgg.jpg

Re: putting him in a back carry before 6 months, he has GREAT head control and was only up long enough to get this picture to see if I was doing it right.


----------



## Faythe

Have you done it like a torso carry? Seat needs to be deeper.

Tell them to go fornicate with a rusty crowbar.


----------



## counting

I have him on my front/ hip in the RS all the time. His seat might be slightly deeper then. In this case, I've pushed a bit of fabric up under bum and between legs and his knees are above his bum- but not sure how to get a deeper seat? Suggestions welcome!!


----------



## too_scared

First time with a ring sling. I got the rings in the mail yesterday and finished sewing it today. I pleated the shoulder and it seems comfortable so far :) 

Please ignore the jammies and bed head :wacko: (and the giant picture) I think it is a little too close to/on my neck. I'll have to adjust it next time.

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w654/mindy_russell1/20130921_123150_zpsd00cd8bd.jpg


----------



## ThunderPearls

Me and Ethan in the Infantino wrap :) got it in the sale an it is surprisigly comfy! 

Excuse Ethans scared face, my grandad is taking the picture an he always cries for my grandad!

https://i44.tinypic.com/21wx93.jpg


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Baby on the way and plan to try this out! Loving the pics!


----------



## ThunderPearls

My first attempt at a ruck with the Infantino wrap... I didnt fasten the buckle high enough though so hes sat too low :( and also got confused about which bit I put under his bum and when lol... He was still pretty secure though so looking forward to perfecting it next time round! 

https://i39.tinypic.com/25u4dwl.jpg


----------



## ThunderPearls

Sleepy slingy time!


----------



## Faythe

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3675/10326619634_302171e005.jpg

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3827/10326788563_485d6693a2.jpg

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7432/10326780273_a2f736cc26.jpg

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5517/10326625426_26499b1927.jpg

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2887/10326781283_110f64f102.jpg

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7436/10326629386_f3d8e5631b.jpg


----------



## darkangel1981

Loving the toddler tula :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v65/sulumac/1379419_10151907491435202_1864104472_n_zps0aa58951.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v65/sulumac/996001_10151907490460202_495874069_n_zpsdbaeb46b.jpg


----------



## too_scared

I love all these pictures! I especially love all the sleepy pictures :) 

I can't wait until I am able to wrap Finn on my back. I just can't seem to get it yet. I think I should get a doll to practice! Haha! 

Here is a picture of my husband, his first time wrapping. I wrapped Finn on him. Hopefully he will want to try wrapping him himself one day <3

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w654/mindy_russell1/20131016_195704_zps7e3083f2.jpg

(sorry the picture is so big! They seem to upload from my phone like that :wacko:)

I have my first real woven coming in the mail! It is a Little Frog linen blend, Natur Agat. SO excited! A beautiful (IMO :)) rainbow for my rainbow <3 It is supposed to be a Christmas present but maybe DH will let me try it out. :) It really will need to be broken in so... :haha:


----------



## Faythe

Oo make sure you post lots of pictures!


----------



## too_scared

I will :)


----------



## LockandKey

Faythe, I LOOOVE the colors on your ring sling! So pretty

so far I only have one photo of baby wearing my son, hoping I get some more soon though. I was just wearing him the other night in the kitchen as I was cooking dinner as he demanded to be cuddled, I was going to ask my hubby to take a photo, but forgot :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







1243740_3605262106806_1435737893_o.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lily28

love our colorful mei tai for sunny days!
 



Attached Files:







Photo0995.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## GreyGirl

loving all the variety of colours and carriers :)


----------



## too_scared

It came!! Instant love for both me and baby <3

Any tips on breaking it in? I already washed it, dried it, steam ironed it, and braided it. 

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w654/mindy_russell1/20131023_113154_zpsbad7365e.jpg


----------



## Feronia

Love the rainbows! Is it cotton? Just keep wearing and braiding it and it should soften!


----------



## too_scared

Thank you :) I should have said what it was made of. Haha! It's cotton and linen. It's a little frog. Quite stiff right now but Finn loves it and snuggled right in.


----------



## LockandKey

finally got some good photos of me baby wearing, and it's about time too, because I wear him all the time, we just never have our camera on us

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMG_9628_zps7abbec6d.jpg

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMG_9630_zpscfc41155.jpg

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/IMG_9636_zpsf041f1cb.jpg


----------



## too_scared

His little face!! So sweet.


----------



## Feronia

Oh my gosh he's adorable! 

Re: the cotton and linen. It will take a lot longer because linen is stiffer, but it should happen if you keep braiding and using it! :) I hear linen is excellent in the summer, too.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you :) Technically it's my Christmas gift but I'm going to try to get it broken in first :) So, lots of wrapping and braiding it is! Thanks again!


----------



## meli1981

Heres me and my little man


----------



## too_scared

He's too cute!


----------



## darkangel1981

sleep with it. Use it as a blanket. It will be broken in, in no time :) Its gorgeous.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you :) We bed share, I wonder if I can come up with a safe way to sleep with it?


----------



## ickle pand

Baby wearing my boy for the first time. Totally in love with this. Much easier on my arthritic joints and is so snuggly! Any hints about improvements I could make to the wrap?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## meli1981

So adorable!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi, I've not posted on here for a while as my son has been too old for wearing. I've been stalking though, and love looking a babies being worn :).... There's some fab wraps on here!

My 2nd was born 2 weeks ago. With my 1st I used a calin bleu fleece wrap for the 1st 4 months, then went on to a mei tai, and then an ergo when he was 1. The wrap was similar to a stretchy one and he started to get too heavy for it. I only ever carried him either in a cradle carry of front wrap carry.

This time round I have gone straight for a woven wrap, an Ellaroo. I am completely in love with it and use either that or my ergo (with her wrapped in a blanket and her legs tucked in) I haven't got any pics of her in the ergo or me out and about with the ellaroo but I took a couple in the house today. I carry her alot in the house as my OH is away for 2 weeks and she doesn't like being put down :dohh: The back carry was a lot easier than I thought to do, I use this when washing the dishes :).... It's great being able to breastfeed her in the wrap too as it means I can make my son's breakfast while she's having her feeding frenzy!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1586.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 17









IMG_1589.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 16









IMG_1592.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 12









IMG_1596.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 15









IMG_1599.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## too_scared

Love the teeny babies all wrapped up!


----------



## meli1981

Me too!


----------



## misspriss

My first wrap with a woven! (That I made myself!)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Looks great misspriss, was it easy getting him on to your back?


----------



## misspriss

Toms Mummy said:


> Looks great misspriss, was it easy getting him on to your back?

Way easier than I thought. Everyone says "Don't try back carries until you do front carries for a month" or something. I watched youtube videos and put him up my first try. I watched LOTS of videos though. I believe that is a Rucksack Tied Tibetan.

Granted, I have carried him in the SSC on my back before, so I'm used to the motion. And I did it over the bed, just in case.

I would recommend lots of videos and written instructions (widely available online) for anyone trying to learn to back carry. Also, practice over a bed for the first few (or many!) times.


----------



## Faythe

Just a quick one love, only use the cradle hold for nursing... not meant to use it other than that :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Is that due to suffocation?.... Im not a fan of it really, just thought id try it out for nursing but its actually still hard to get things done! We both prefet a front carry x


----------



## Faythe

Yes and the fact that the chin rests on the chest too much :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yeah I remember reading that from when I carried my son. Thank you x


----------



## Faythe

You're welcome. You look amazing by the way!


----------



## Faythe

New wrap! <3

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5502/10614438264_d71b6e61b1.jpg
DSCF6369 by Tarantula_Tamz, on Flickr


----------



## too_scared

Ooooooh! Nice :)


----------



## ThunderPearls

daddy got him off to sleep in the wrap snuggling his favourite hat !


----------



## Toms Mummy

Favourite hat! That's cute :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

This is how I usually carry Kate when out and about. Either with both sides over her head or just the one like in this pic x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1655.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Faythe

Should only be one side covering her haid, not both.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yeah but when it's cold, windy and wet when taking the dog for a walk in Snowdonia she has both over her head and my coat zipped right up over her head. I am keeping an eye on her though :thumbup:


----------



## meli1981

So cute!


----------



## tardiz

https://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b572/kirstystevens/20131029_145012_zpsf7af7cd0.jpg

Ivy in her nati ivy :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Lovely tardiz. The colour is fab! X


----------



## J22

Here I am with my baby girl in our Mei Tai carrier from Sugar Spice Baby :)
This picture was taken when we first got it about 6 weeks ago.
 



Attached Files:







Noa 011s.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## GreyGirl

Did a blog post today about all my carriers and reviews of them (hence the numbers) but I just thought it was interesting to see them all together :) 
I still have no.1 (gift, can't go) no.6 and no.9 arrived today :)
 



Attached Files:







Babywearing Collage.jpg
File size: 83.7 KB
Views: 47


----------



## too_scared

Oh no!! I just found out there is a wool blend ellevill wrap called jack. My little guy is Finn Oliver Jack, Jack for my DH's grandfather. I'm in love. My favourite colour and everything. 

Anyone know what this wrap is like? I was told it's really soft. Is it soft and cozy right out of the box? 

I think I've decided on my birthday gift... :wacko:


----------



## ThunderPearls

wooooo finally got my first woven!

nabbed a bargain in the Ellevill sale too! Jade Ming! Was £85 and I got it for £32 post included! I absolutely LOVE it! so soft and wraps like a dream straight out the bag :D and came with extra sleepy dust esp in a ruck!


----------



## ThunderPearls

FAO - too_scared... just an fyi about the 50% off wool sale currently on at Ellevill... grab that Jack now! lol


----------



## ThunderPearls

and this is a lush woven throw type material I got for £1 (!!!) at a charity shop... its only 68" by 82" so technically not long enough to wrap with but I made it work lol... eventually going to try make a pod from it when I get a sewing machine!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks for the tip :) I have to check if they ship to Canada!


----------



## mrsrof

These 2 pics were taken at my sister's wedding 2 weeks ago, I especially love the second one. (there is another that I haven't posted, where I can be seen in the background with a sleeping toddler on my back and a glass of wine in my hand!).
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2208.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 8









IMG_2200.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Novbaby08

All so cute!


----------



## too_scared

Ordered my Jack last night.:happydance:


----------



## Faythe

You guys look adorable!


----------



## sixzigma

Hello Ladies!! 
great to see how you people baby wearing .I had an ergo and my LO ( 4 months ) dint appreciate it much , so I ordered https://www.minimonkey.com/productinfo/baby-sling-4-in-1
Can anyone who has used the same or similar give me a review on this ? the sling will be here in two days and now I am tensed :-(


----------



## Faythe

Like a babasling. Uncomfy, not adjustable. :(


----------



## sixzigma

ugh ugh ..sob sob sob .. i will try it out though and i just rang them up : i can return it in 7 days if i dont like it ...yippeee ...


----------



## sixzigma

the length of the shoulder belt or the cloth width or both ? which of these is not adjustable in the baba sling ?


----------



## Faythe

The pouch isn't so it's quite baggy on newborns. Also it doesn't cup the shoulder like a ringsling... it kind of rides into your neck.


----------



## katerdid

SQUISH!!!!! Wearing my 6 day old :cloud9: This is a friend's Vat, cannot remember the colorway but it certainly is an interesting color haha. It's so dang soft. 

https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/Lady%20Bug/IMG_20131231_144458-1_zpsdd9bc2a4.jpg


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aah, congratulations x


----------



## maisiemoo

We love our kozy carrier
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Toms Mummy

Beautiful pattern!

I'm considering buying another woven as I'm bored with my pattern :haha:


----------



## too_scared

Snooze-y Christmas day snuggles in my new jack <3 

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w654/mindy_russell1/IMG_20131225_152417_zpsjt6bc9pn.jpg

I have one more on the way for my birthday, Ooga Spooky! Monsters for my little monster. Then I'm not buying anymore. Haha!


----------



## biglebowski

Lo having a snooze in his sling. Love looking down at this peaceful face.
https://i42.tinypic.com/d4094.jpg


----------



## Toms Mummy

Ergo back carry with my 3 month old..... Dog walkies will be comfier now :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1930.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## mumandco

excuse the mess in the background,my ds2 wanted a turn in the connecta- he isn't knee to knee and I don't wear him I wear ds3 but ds2 wanted a turn lol


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats on the new squish, Katerdid. 

First picture here...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## darkangel1981

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v65/sulumac/1503831_10152114782655202_654861523_n_zpsaf643c9c.jpg

toddler wearing :)


----------



## ThunderPearls

So it has been a while since I was on these forums! have been caught up in the world of facebook slingy groups but thought it time to update this thread with my babywearing journey so far!

Ethan is 7 and a half months now and so far I have used scarves, an infantino sync, a spoc, ellevill jade ming, ellaroo la rae, ellaroo Christiane and hopefully there will be some more to come soon!

[imgl]https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/s200x200/1604917_10153673634700392_222910143_n.jpg[/imgl]


----------



## Faythe

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







1546386_10152157907302165_756695959_n.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tulip

Loving all the squishy pics and lusting over that R/W indio, Faythe!


----------



## CatStorey

First couple are when he was a tiny newborn - First time wrapping :) 

Second he was about 2 1/2 months. 

Then he started hating the wrap :( So I got my Connecta last week and so far so good. Still not been out of the house yet though as its always bloody raining but he seems to like it. Not great pic but will try and get hubby to snap one soon. 

xxx


----------



## SarahBear

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=722829&stc=1&d=1390097903

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=722831&stc=1&d=1390097950
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 130









P1040491.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 135


----------



## bananabump

Sbmack said:


> Congrats on the new squish, Katerdid.
> 
> First picture here...

Love this! What type is it please? X


----------



## pink_bow

https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee287/Tashalvschris/123A12C6-B826-49C6-A11C-CA28E4D2361D_zpsge3vba6g.jpg


----------



## Faythe

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







a63f108f-e930-4683-90c7-d5849ebe43cd_zps76ea3f96.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CatStorey

Fast asleep on the way home from taking dd to the playground :cloud9:


----------



## ickle pand

Is that a Madame googoo?


----------



## ickle pand

Me and my boy trying out the boba 4G I hired from its a sling thing. He's not that keen on being worn but he hates the boba less than the other carriers I've tried :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## too_scared

Yay ickle!! I'm glad Lewis is OK with the Boba :) You guys look so cute!

All you guys look so great wearing your lo's :flow:

I got Ooga Booga Spooky for my birthday last week. :yipee: I should get a picture. It's complete love! And the sleepy dust is thick with this wrap. Haha!


----------



## darkangel1981

ickle pand said:


> Is that a Madame googoo?

i think its a connecta but i could be wrong x


----------



## ickle pand

You're right, she said so in an earlier post. Thanks!


----------



## CatStorey

Yes hun, its a connecta. But I just googled Madame googoo.........thank god I haven't been paid yet is all I can say :haha:

xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Her carriers are just beautiful aren't they? Want one so badly!


----------



## smatheson

Beautiful pictures ladies! I miss babywearing so much! My big 45lb three year old refuses to be worn. Good thing we will be TTC in march :happydance:


----------



## Faythe

:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







1621782_10152187303062165_576817430_n.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kassiaethne

Kent and I styling in the k'tan
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tulip

Faythe said:


> :kiss:

Yay for light feathers! I haven't had a chance to wrap with midnight yet. Hopefully today or tomorrow at some point, otherwise it'll be NEXT Thursday :(

Little Fellows Deckchairs here last Thursday - not only did he fall asleep, he STAYED asleep when we got home. I was ambling around the house drinking tea and folding washing with him still on my back :shock:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%203%20years%20old/20140123_145226_zps831f4765.jpg


----------



## too_scared

Finally a spooky picture. Bad picture but it is what it is :) He refused to get on my back. Silly boy!

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w654/mindy_russell1/Mobile%20Uploads/2013-12/IMG_20140130_104657_zpsq0r0lsit.jpg


----------



## Faythe

Tulip said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> Yay for light feathers! I haven't had a chance to wrap with midnight yet. Hopefully today or tomorrow at some point, otherwise it'll be NEXT Thursday :(
> 
> Little Fellows Deckchairs here last Thursday - not only did he fall asleep, he STAYED asleep when we got home. I was ambling around the house drinking tea and folding washing with him still on my back :shock:
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%203%20years%20old/20140123_145226_zps831f4765.jpgClick to expand...


Did you manage to wrap with your WW? :D

Oh wow, that LF is LOVELY!


----------



## Tulip

I wrapped a cuddly Jess The Cat, not sure that counts tho :/


----------



## Faythe

haha :D


----------



## ickle pand

Finally got my hubby to try out the boba 4g that we hired. They both looks bit grumpy in this pic but I think he enjoyed it :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## too_scared

Yay! Babywearing daddies are the best!


----------



## Sbmack

bananabump said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new squish, Katerdid.
> 
> First picture here...
> 
> Love this! What type is it please? XClick to expand...

It's a Pavo (Pavo Plume). Thanks!

Here's another
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sbmack

too_scared said:


> Yay! Babywearing daddies are the best!

Here's mine!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 13


----------



## too_scared

Awesome! My husband wears our little guy in our Boba 3g. :)


----------



## Sbmack

He used to need my help to wrap, but now he does it on his own. I came home to him wearing her and doing the dishes the other day....heart melted.


----------



## too_scared

That is awesome! My husband does the dishes but not wearing the kiddo. He usually only wears him at bed time to try to calm him enough for sleep.


----------



## ickle pand

That's lovely! Something very attractive about men baby wearing.


----------



## lindseymw

Wearing my two month old nephew

https://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t374/Lindseymw85/Mobile%20Uploads/20140131_183914_zps9qntgtyz.jpg


----------



## NDH

Had a family photoshoot done back in November and I guess I may as well share some of the photos in here <3 :cloud9:
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Final-1-13_zps75a10d82.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Final-1-12_zpsd375386e.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Final-1_zps6503de01.jpg


----------



## Tulip

First go with WW Midnight Geo today! 

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%203%20years%20old/20140206_125748_zpsbae925be.jpg
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%203%20years%20old/20140206_130054_zps6d05cd3c.jpg
Super-solid woolly, I love it!


----------



## biglebowski

NDH said:


> Had a family photoshoot done back in November and I guess I may as well share some of the photos in here <3 :cloud9:
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Final-1-13_zps75a10d82.jpg
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Final-1-12_zpsd375386e.jpg
> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Final-1_zps6503de01.jpg

Aww what beautiful photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Novbaby08

in the moby wrap

https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b344/Lost_Chaos/20140129_141034_zpse68d7fea.jpeg


----------



## Sbmack

Love that wrap, Tulip! 

NDH, beautiful family photos.


----------



## Feronia

I just got a size 2 Little Frog and I really like it! It was only about $45 with shipping from their website, and I think you can get a size 6 for only about $50-$60.


----------



## Dragonfly

Toilet selfie while out lol my first one. I hate pics of me. And one of Myles tonight in wrap. 

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/022-7.jpg
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk238/anneke1982/075-3.jpg


----------



## LoolaBear

I have never posted a carrying photo in here and i have no idea why!

This is me and my youngest at the weekend. we had spent msot of last week cooped up inside due to DS having chicken pox (i also had it for a second time but he was worse)

I love carrying her and will be sad when she wants to walk everywhere.
 



Attached Files:







Smile!.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MrsEngland

My little miss snuggled in her caboo close carrier.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140122_165559.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mamaofthree

Awwwww love looking at everyone babywearing but haven't ever got round to posting! Anywho, this is my almost 4 month old his first back carry and in our Girasol- a Christmas pressie from grandma :cloud9:

Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sbmack

We're learning back carries...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lyricsop03

My son in the toddler sized action baby carrier. We have since passed it on because I prefer carriers with more padding. It was adorable, though! And then me there's us while taking walks in a wisconsin winter. I don't know how we'd go outside otherwise!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131201_120522.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 4









1528500_10202708145727410_1601657534_n.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Feronia

I managed to score a Kokadi Bronte and love it! :thumbup: It's totally my style and I plan to keep this one. :)


----------



## too_scared

First time wrapping on my back for a walk. Giant coat around us both. (Please ignore the dirty mirror. Big shaggy dog keeps shaking dirty water all over it :wacko:) He's not as high as I like but he seemed happy. He definitely likes to look around more now. :)

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w654/mindy_russell1/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140221_120454_zpsxtbmkx55.jpg


----------



## GreyGirl

Lovely snuggly photos :D


----------



## Sbmack

Stella's first snowshoe :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Becki.S

Fell asleep while I was washing up in our new connecta!
(£12 preloved, bargain!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Faythe

Same carrier :)
 



Attached Files:







1981778_10152266896652165_259300398_n.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 7









1966850_10152266896722165_828405303_n.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 6









1901796_10152266899637165_976182564_n.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 6









1779670_10152266899497165_15423187_n.jpg
File size: 74.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Sbmack

^^^^ love the scales!!


----------



## too_scared

I love the colour combination :)


----------



## Alyssa Drough

A moby wrap and a mei tai. Love them both!
 



Attached Files:







2014-05-09 11.28.40.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4









2014-03-13 16.56.46.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sbmack

My most recent addition.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wishuwerehere

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/Dark_side_ofthe_moon/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-03/20140302_171314_zpsya0uljor.jpg

My teeny tiny squish when only a few days old


----------



## patch2006uk

Didy Iris (technically my eldest's wrap)
https://i1338.photobucket.com/albums/o686/patch2006uk/IMAG0229_zps91be9732.jpg

And shiny new didy elder waves
https://i1338.photobucket.com/albums/o686/patch2006uk/IMAG0258_zpsf2f83ac3.jpg
https://i1338.photobucket.com/albums/o686/patch2006uk/IMAG0257_zps580c4fdd.jpg


----------



## wishuwerehere

Ah patch i'm currently lusting over thay very wrap! Looking good :)


----------



## patch2006uk

I'm really pleased with it. Bought it new and it's already really soft yet supportive. It's really lovely to wrap with, and could easily be dressed up as well as used for everyday. My only complaint is that it pulls really easily-i've had to stop wearing my engagement ring as it caught on it every time. I knew it pulled easily before I bought it, and it most certainly is the case. Thankfully also fixes easily! It's nice and light and airy, which will be good for the summer :)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I just brought home my preemie and she's a bit small for the moby still but I had to try it. I can't wait to wear her. I was excited about it while I was pregnant and then she came 14 weeks early! I'm going to be baby wearing like crazy to make up for lost time. :haha:

Excuse the collage it's what I have picture wise of my moby on my phone. :)
 



Attached Files:







collage_20140516004322138_20140516004436162.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Tulip

Aww congratulations! Welcome home Ellie :cloud9: I'm sure she'll be fine in the moby, best place for her surely? Xx


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I was worried because they are for 8 lbs and up. She's not even 6 lbs yet. :shrug:


----------



## Tulip

Maybe post on the main board for advice from the BW consultants but we use kangaroo care for preemies so I assume the minimum weight is because they have to put one on the packaging. 

She's gorgeous, you must be so relieved to have her home :)


----------



## NDH

Wow 14 weeks early! She looks like shes doing great. Congratulations on bringing her home.

I second what Tulip said - I'm pretty sure the Moby will be fine for wearing her in. Wraps dont really have a minimum weight, and 6lbs is a normal newborn size and many people use them from day dot. Ive known people to use them for kangaroo care with preemie multiples in hospitals too. But its your call what you're comfortable with :flower:


----------



## jessicatunnel

BabyMaybe917 said:


> I just brought home my preemie and she's a bit small for the moby still but I had to try it. I can't wait to wear her. I was excited about it while I was pregnant and then she came 14 weeks early! I'm going to be baby wearing like crazy to make up for lost time. :haha:
> 
> Excuse the collage it's what I have picture wise of my moby on my phone. :)

I just want to say, she is GORGEOUS! 
It may just be hormones, but I always get teary eyed when I see preemie's at home. They're so strong, and so are their parents, and I just have such admiration for you (and other preemie parents), and also the little babes themselves. 
She looks so very sweet. :D


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

First try in a ring sling at 5 days old

https://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae67/babybumppics/2E1131C9-5BD0-4EE0-B7DC-9A7AB163CE88_zpsgamfvc7s.jpg


----------



## too_scared

Seeing all these teeny babies is making me excited for December!

Love all the new pictures. :)


----------



## luna_19

Ah I remember reading through this thread ages ago before I even got pregnant! Here's us with the ring sling when he was way smaller, a loaner wrap from my local lending library (waiting on my first wrap:)), and the horribly uncomfortable ergo


----------



## luna_19

5 weeks old <3, first wrap nap and just riding along on my back ( his favorite place!)


----------



## Tulip

I'm excited by all the squishies too! My carrying this summer is going to be a bit different to lugging this lump about!
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%203%20years%20old/20140424_143046_zpswyvheqod.jpg
Newborn stash is out of control, I have Ruby Hemp Indio on the way and not sure it'll fit in the wrap drawer...


----------



## jessicatunnel

First time carrying my 3 month old on my back. :D He fell asleep shortly after these pictures were taken, so I guess he was comfy!

https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh484/jessicatunnell/PicsArt_1400529961373_zpsf0bd49c9.jpg

https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh484/jessicatunnell/PicsArt_1400530078238_zpsda40dcd8.jpg

Beautiful squishies everyone. :D


----------



## biglebowski

Aww lovely bubbas everyone. Nice to see this thread with so much activity!!


----------



## Sbmack

Nice job Jessica! That looks great! 

Also, how do you make the pics larger. I can only upload thumbnails.


----------



## Sbmack

The only way I can get anything done around the house.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jessicatunnel

Sbmack said:


> Nice job Jessica! That looks great!
> 
> Also, how do you make the pics larger. I can only upload thumbnails.

Thanks. :D 

Upload to photobucket and copy the direct link. :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

This is my first ever attempt at wrapping n a woven, my wrap arrived in the post today:

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/Dark_side_ofthe_moon/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-05/20140528_110617_zpsefrvcxlv.jpg

Appreciate it could do with tightening but LO was happy and fell asleep super quick!

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/Dark_side_ofthe_moon/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-05/20140528_160438_zpsopavyz11.jpg


----------



## Sbmack

^^ Looks good! 

Today, Stella would only nap if wrapped.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsEngland

snuggled in our caboo closer carrier.
 



Attached Files:







20140504_122546.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Tulip

Fab first job Wishuwerehere! So much better than mine!

Bump's new wrap arrived today and DS decided he HAD to try it:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Dillon%203%20years%20old/20140529_121646_zps6vsm9pvu.jpg


----------



## GreyGirl

My twin and I with our lo's 16 and 17 months old :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

Greygirl that's so sweet!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww that's so sweet GreyGirl! :cloud9:


----------



## pichi

mr man sleeping. ignore the crap look on my face hah!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/temporary_zpse0decf0f.jpg


----------



## luna_19

Afternoon walk + nap :)


----------



## Sbmack

GreyGirl, how amazing that you two had babies so close!

My dh:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## too_scared

That's lovely, GreyGirl :) My sister and I aren't twins but our little ones are 13 weeks apart. It's nice to share this with her.

Ooga to the rescue this morning! Don't know what's going on, maybe teething but he's grumpy and overtired and refusing to sleep :( (sorry for the horrible picture, I dropped my phone and the back cracked across the camera lens... :wacko:)

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w654/mindy_russell1/IMG_20140603_105602_zpsgdi0xomw.jpg


----------



## smatheson

Beautiful pictures ladies! Cant wait to start babywearing again!


----------



## lovelylaura

Me and Emmie 3 days old x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## GreyGirl

Aww, thanks guys :) It was brilliant being pregnant together (we had been before but I lost mine and she had my niece) and sharing the experience. Our little toddlers are great friends :)


----------



## too_scared

Love that picture, lovelylaura :)

Coffee Lace came. It was love at first sight for both me and kiddo! First time he's ever cuddled a wrap. I think he loves it extra because he knows somehow it was bought for his brother or sister that we just lost at 16+6. :( 

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w654/mindy_russell1/IMG_20140716_185033_zpskbkxwxmm.jpg

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w654/mindy_russell1/IMG_20140716_205322_zpszcc9evxy.jpg


----------



## meli1981

Love the wraps!


----------



## luna_19

Oh too_scared I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

After borrowing from my local lending library for a while we finally got.our first wrap :) nothing fancy but we love it


----------



## Sbmack

Nice, Luna!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## meli1981

Aww im so sorry too scared!


----------



## NDH

Beautiful wrap so scared. Sorry to hear about your your loss :(


----------



## counting

I win this thread, no big deal. LOL. JK of course. This was when we were cleaning up after the ceremony and dinner and getting ready to head out. I thought nothing of it(LO needed a nap and I needed free hands) until people started snapping pictures.

https://i57.tinypic.com/2d26rz8.jpg
https://i61.tinypic.com/2zqdhyw.jpg


----------



## Sbmack

I missed it before I posted yesterday, but so sorry for your loss Too-scared. Hugs.


----------



## Feronia

Aww, lovely wrap, too_scared. It's so precious that he was cuddling it, and I'm so so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Alyssa Drough

My Natibaby woven wrap arrived in the mail...
 



Attached Files:







2014-07-21 10.55.57.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Feronia

Nice wrap, I love Natibaby! I just got a size 2 to complete my stash... for real this time! I'll try to post a picture later. :)


----------



## too_scared

I have a size 3 on the way. I plan to chop it to a 2. I'm excited! :)

That will complete my stash (unless number two does come along some day)


----------



## Feronia

I love 2's for toddlers! Mine gets the most use for sure. Aww, I hope you get your rainbow, too_scared. :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

Thank you feronia. 

I made a 2 but the fabric wasn't slippy enough. I can't wait to get a "real" 2. Haha. I think it'll be perfect for quick rucks. For walks to the park I usually use our Boba because it's just easier (my wraps are 5's and 6's). I think this new wrap is going to be perfect to use for this. :) The Boba is great but it's nowhere near as comfy as a wrap.


----------



## NDH

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/IMG_20140722_165730_zpsmb7f7fhg.jpg

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/IMG_20140722_165745_zpsdmc9afm4.jpg

A handwoven wrap made for me by a friend who is getting started making them for sale. I am so in love <3. :cloud9:


----------



## too_scared

Beautiful :)

Going for a walk last night while daddy was at soccer practice. I forgot to put his hat on before wrapping him but I managed to get it on with him already wrapped! T-Rex arms no more! Haha!

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w654/mindy_russell1/IMG_20140721_192504_zpsq6mcslao.jpg


----------



## Sbmack

NDH that handwoven is gorgeous!! You have great friends. Does she sell them yet? Will she ship to the US? :)


----------



## Sbmack

Too-scared, your little boy looks too cute in that hat! Good job getting it on his head. I have a hard time with that.


----------



## Tulip

Squish alert!

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Baby%20Bagel/20140728_125659_zpszpgmzjak.jpg


----------



## too_scared

Awwww!! Perfect! Congratulations :)

Sbmack, that's the only time I managed to do it... I thought I would be able to do it again but it must have been a one time thing. Haha!


----------



## pichi

aw tulip congrats, i didn't even know you were expecting again :) (used to post in shazzas journal)


----------



## Feronia

Awww, sooo adorable, congratulations on the squish!


----------



## Tulip

Thsnks pichi I remember you well! GL with TTC!

Sadly slinging is off the cards at the mo as I'm hospitalised with severe mastitis. Actually feel like I'm dying.


----------



## luna_19

Oh too cute tulip! Sorry about the mastitis :(


----------



## Sbmack

Oh no, Tulip. Hope it heals up quic. Congrats!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sbmack

One more...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## too_scared

Awesome pictures! 

Tulip, I hope you feel better very soon!


----------



## lovelylaura

Loving my Tula, taken me a little while to get use to it but once I've used it a few times I'm sure I'll have it totally sussed.


----------



## biglebowski

Aww loving the fox print.....your lo's hair is amaaaaaazing!!!!!!


----------



## JessesGirl29

A loaner from a local store, I'm eagerly awaiting their newest shipment so that I can pick one that I like. 

This is the BabyHawk Oh Mei. It has a structured waist belt and the Mai tai straps on top.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 84.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Tulip

October stash shot (missing 3 wraps and an ergo)
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Baby%20Bagel/20141005_101908_zpscfpvoijd.jpg

Visiting Artipoppe
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Baby%20Bagel/20141005_155608_zps57fhl3s7.jpg

First tandem!
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Baby%20Bagel/20141005_131846_zpsexmdqqdb.jpg


----------



## too_scared

Love it! Your kiddos are adorable. How was tandem wearing?


----------



## pichi

Artipoppe &#128525;


----------



## Feronia

Tulip, your stash is amazing! 
Do you know of any good tutorials for tandem wearing a newborn in a wrap and a toddler in a SSC on the back?


----------



## Girly922

Happy International Babywearing Week ::thumbup:

(I have no idea why my picture is sideways, or how to fix it :shrug:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Girly922

Double posted


----------



## modified

We attended a sling meet at the botanic gardens on Sunday :)


----------



## Storked

Rainy day snuggles
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/a6e7b0d39176d711597542adb97910f6_zps3623be1a.jpg


----------



## pichi

Feronia said:


> Tulip, your stash is amazing!
> Do you know of any good tutorials for tandem wearing a newborn in a wrap and a toddler in a SSC on the back?


i've tandemed a few times (just to try it out haha) with a mei tai and wrap. what i done was put the littlest one on front first, then put mei tai on top as the wrap needs to go around your back. there are a few good tutorials online for tandems with sscs i'll see if i can find them for you :)


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/de817c4145c7207818f93d256598b832_zps979f018b.jpg

On Wednesday we wear pink!


----------



## lovelylaura

New woven :) this baby wearing thing is very addictive.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JessesGirl29

Baby was so clingy but I needed to make dinner. Ten minutes after he's up I realize what's happened......

*sorry about the sideways picture! iPad problems*
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pichi

thought i had posted this one
 



Attached Files:







bw.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Tulip

too_scared said:


> Love it! Your kiddos are adorable. How was tandem wearing?

It was awesome - only for 10 minutes and felt super comfy despite also carrying two bags of shopping!


----------



## Tulip

Feronia said:


> Tulip, your stash is amazing!
> Do you know of any good tutorials for tandem wearing a newborn in a wrap and a toddler in a SSC on the back?

Sorry, I was just winging it! FWCC on the front, then SSC on and DS1 climbed on my back from a bench haha!


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/ccf380b23ab965d818752df6701cc592_zps186ee1fb.jpg

From earlier today on our way back from the pet store!


----------



## EcoMama

Gorgoeus storked x


----------



## EcoMama

This is me trying out back carries last yr. This LO was about 4/5 months old. She's one on Mon :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1932.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1930.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Feronia

Loving your wraps! Sooo pretty -- must. horde. them all!
Here's me today babywearing while 21 weeks pregnant. :D


----------



## too_scared

Love your bump! Bronte wrap is pretty!


----------



## luna_19

Loooooove that wrap


----------



## Tulip

WW Scarlett <3
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/20141011_163938_zpstwe1ncmm.jpg


----------



## too_scared

That wrap looks extra cozy!


----------



## Feronia

Aww, so snug! I can't wait for newborn wrapping again! :D


----------



## luna_19

The rainy season has begun and little man has decided he is afraid of the umbrella, boo


----------



## minties

Sophie is scared too. I made a poncho from fleece which at least keeps some rain off our bodies.

Looking good!


----------



## EcoMama

I need to figure that out! We just wear waterproofs, and the wrap gets wet. Not ideal!


----------



## pichi

I was tempted to mod a rain coat :) but at the moment we use one of those heart umbrellas


----------



## Tulip

BTW my WW Scarlett is now for sale if anyone is interested as I got a Marble Arch invoice :kiss:


----------



## pichi

does wearing the hubby count? haha
 



Attached Files:







sandy.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 49


----------



## too_scared

Love it!!


----------



## Tulip

Brilliant!


----------



## minties

Oh my god, haha! How heavy is the hubby? That is amazing. Strong carrier!

Little missy fell asleep on my back today in the toddler kinderpack. She has taken to being worn like a duck to water, considering I only started this year.

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/DSC_0689_zps46c5001c.jpg

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/DSC_0692_zps294f4672.jpg

She lost her socks somehow while we were walking. And yeah, filthy mirror! It's in the garage where my OH admires himself lifting weights.


----------



## pichi

Erm, he must be about 11½ stone? Haha


----------



## EcoMama

:rofl:


----------



## pichi

i like how our son is looking at us as if to say "wtf are you to doing?!" :haha:


----------



## Tulip

:rofl:


----------



## Tulip

Ruby Hemp for a walk along the river :)
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Baby%20Bagel/20141017_142924_zpsm32spsmk.jpg


----------



## luna_19

Blurry but we've found new love for the ring sling now that he is a bit older and seems to be over the seat popping stage :)
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-18 08.25.35.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pichi

fispi on holiday. it's full of sleepy dust!
 



Attached Files:







10729046_10152724589175973_1317633909_n.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 4









10735884_10152724692760973_1923358750_n.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cangaroo

Toddler-wearing my 3.5 year old DD in my Ellaroo using back wrap cross carry at 39+2 weeks pregnant!

https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q603/eccopeland/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG0205_1.jpg


----------



## too_scared

So cute! She looks just like you :)


----------



## Tulip

Fantastic pic!

First successful ruck with squish
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Baby%20Bagel/20141111_103658_zpssukgygak.jpg

Snoozing in the Little Fellows RS
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Baby%20Bagel/20141112_115123_zpsfpbnbjyh.jpg


----------



## luna_19

Napping at 5pm? Boo


----------



## Storked

The little girl was showing off for the camera in our Gotham VS :)

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/633c6f41d11d7e08e983437d119f9205_zpsd5135eed.jpg

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/e4b4ae167d2f8731d1c40332a3ced2b6_zpsd2f7d5c4.jpg


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/dc9d90cdead008b01ca95250e4358601_zpsb343c804.jpg


----------



## wishuwerehere

I've discovered ruck tied tibetan fits perfectly under my husbands hoodie, then I can zip up to the tails :) great now it's getting colder!


----------



## luna_19

What a great idea! I need to try this :)


----------



## Sbmack

Breaking in a wrap we are gifting to a pregnant friend.. These wrap naps don't happen too often anymore.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 59 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sbmack

In our first silk blend.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## EcoMama

I missy wrap, we just have a boring ergo now :(


----------



## modified

I need to sort the threading on the rings..
 



Attached Files:







10906011_10153076226092962_3352780454685053518_n.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## minties

Pixie is seriously beautiful &#9825;&#9829;&#9825;&#9829; oh my goodness, those eyes! The button nose! The chubby cheeks! 

Oh...er...the sling looks good too


----------



## modified

heheh thank you! She's growing up too fast :nope:


----------



## Tulip

School run in Starry Night Aspen and our new Momawo coat :) 

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/tulip1uk/Rowan%204-6%20months/20150107_093042_zpsyt4pzd4q.jpg


----------



## busytulip

modified-Pixie is a pretty little cherub!

Tulip-love your wrap


----------



## Cangaroo

I love my Momawo coat! I have exactly the same one, and get so ma y comments about it.


----------



## vermeil

My daughter is a year old already *sniff where does the time go* but here she was at 3 days old.

Plain wraps are the best!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150110_225740.jpg
File size: 324.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## modified

busytulip said:


> modified-Pixie is a pretty little cherub!
> 
> Tulip-love your wrap

thank you!

My ring sling is for sale if anyone is interested :blush:


----------



## Snufflepop

We went out for a lovely walk this morning, even though it was Freezing! At least dd was warm in the wrap!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Leliana

This is the first time I have ever posted a photo of myself babywearing on here. I absolutely love it! I used to enjoy wearing my daughter but it was mostly through necessity. However this time around I am wearing my son much more. There is nothing more wonderful than feeling him snuggled against my chest fast asleep. It feels so natural to me <3

So here are a few pics and one of my DD wearing Makka Pakka too!


----------



## busytulip

Beautiful pics Leilana <3


----------



## modified

Lovely photos!

We used a stretchy wrap for months then moved onto a connecta for ease. I really, really missed wrapping her though so I got a new woven.. it arrived today! We both prefer the wrap :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## busytulip

Gorgeous modified!!! What a stunning photo!


----------



## Leliana

Thanks ladies :D

WOW modified, what a beautiful photo!


----------



## katerdid

Baby kisses
https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150118_182950_zps6loqngcg.jpg

My big boy wanted up ups! 
https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20141222_164636_zpsfszpxoqd.jpg

Nap timehttps://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150105_140017_zps9zkmaddx.jpg

And gotta love tandem wearing 2 grumpy butts!
https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk294/katerdid225/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140916_181128-1_zpswrpymagy.jpg


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/c5c16fa0177554f7c4a2aa7224cc059b_zps062ccec1.jpg


----------



## Snufflepop

Thank goodness for baby wearing. I have a poorly girl who would only sleep in the wrap.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Snufflepop

Why did my pic turn sideways!?!


----------



## Sbmack

Beautiful pic, Modified.

Nice tandem, Katerdid! How old are they both? My first will be two when my squish is born...not sure if I'm going to need to learn to tandem or not. 

Storked, is that an FHI? I need to try a hemp Indio.


----------



## Sbmack

Sleeping baby :)
 



Attached Files:







Clem.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lovelylaura

I was trying to learn back carrys for emily with the help of poppy as a replacement :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Feronia

Me wearing my 2-year-old when I was 31 weeks pregnant. :) We wanted to test out the baby's legacy wrap. We made it to 2 years exclusively babywearing and don't plan to stop when the baby arrives!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9295.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Sbmack

Feronia, how has wearing while pregnant been? I'm sure certain carries work better than others. I'm stuck in a dh rut. Not sure what I'll do once my belly pops.


----------



## Sbmack

This picture is from the summer but it really shows how shimmery this wrap is. It is one of my favorites for sure. It's so pretty and wraps amazing! Pavo Lovebirds.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## katerdid

Sbmack said:


> Nice tandem, Katerdid! How old are they both? My first will be two when my squish is born...not sure if I'm going to need to learn to tandem or not.

Thanks! They are a little over 2 years apart (DS is 3, DD is 1). I don't tandem often, but it definitely does happen!! One of them will need up, then the other one gets jealous and wants up too. Or they are both cranky at the same time so I'll throw them both up. It's a skill to have for sure.


----------



## Feronia

Sbmack said:


> Feronia, how has wearing while pregnant been? I'm sure certain carries work better than others. I'm stuck in a dh rut. Not sure what I'll do once my belly pops.

Sorry, just noticed this! In the earlier days wraps were great and I wore the Tula with the strap under my bump. As my bump got bigger, I started finding the Tula more uncomfortable and I didn't want anything near my bump, but wraps have remained great! Double hammock has been fine all the way through and I'm also doing simple rucks. I didn't wear for about 5 weeks since my back was really hurting, but now that baby has engaged my back pain disappeared. :flower:


----------



## Kiwiberry

I love baby wearing! The picture I attached is about a month old when my baby girl first came home from the NICU. I am new to baby wearing though so I am still on the look out for tips and tricks from you experienced mamas. 

Here is the new ring sling I will be getting! I am so excited about it! Any tips on ring slings would be wonderful! I do plan to be TTC and tandem nursing in a couple of months here, so any tips on baby wearing while pregnant with #2 and beyond would be wonderful as well!

https://www.lovetobenatural.co.uk/girasol-rainbow-light-ring-sling.html
 



Attached Files:







10881492_10203323015984861_7830608695788217936_n.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lindblum

For those who wore newborns/unable to hold head up, in wraps, is the only safe position with baby's head on your chest/breast and then lying across as though in a sling? thanks


----------



## Kiwiberry

I use the hug hold for my newborn when using the wrap. I can use the sides of the shoulder parts to hold her head in. I have heard some manufactors advise against the cradle hold but not really sure on that.


----------



## Sbmack

I like front wrap cross carry for a newborn. To add more security to the head just roll up a receiving blanket or cloth diaper under the top rail. It will keep the head from flopping over. The cradle carry is ok (it's good for nursing in a ring sling) but you have to be more careful of the babies airways. Make sure the chin is not on the chest.
 



Attached Files:







TICKS.jpg
File size: 55.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## luna_19

I hate that instructions often have cradle hold it can potentially be so dangerous :( we always did a tummy to tummy hold following the babywearing "TICKS" :thumbup:


----------



## Sbmack

Making dinner last night
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Kiwiberry

When is the right age to back carry?


----------



## luna_19

In a woven wrap once they can hold their head well usually around 4 months but you also need to be very good at tightening so they don't slump, in a SSC or mei tai when they can sit as it is not supportive enough for floppy spines


----------



## Leliana

Here we are babywearing on an extremely wet and muddy day at a local country park! We went with my toddler and it's days like today that I am so grateful for my carrier as I can't even begin to imagine getting a buggy round this place!


----------



## minties

My 4 year old happy to take a nap on my back during a walk.

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/Mobile%20Uploads/20150215_092706_zpsxdyvzr0f.jpg


----------



## Sbmack

At the grocery store today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sbmack

Ugh. Don't know why all my photos are sideways.


----------



## luna_19

Home from our morning walk, it was chilly!


----------



## Leliana

Here are my two newest. I decided to mix it up a little and wear DD for once. She wanted to be worn like her baby brother so I put her on the front. It was lush! In addition, today the little man and I decided to wear the Moby for a change :)


----------



## Sbmack

On a walk with a visiting wrap :)
 



Attached Files:







Ruckstar.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## busytulip

Happy 12 weeks Sbmack!! Love the wrap :)


----------



## Sbmack

Thanks, busytulip. It's a ruckstar handwoven. It's very thick and dense. Different than most hw's I've tried. I joined a group on FB for traveling wraps and have been able to try a lot this way. :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

In our new Girasol ring sling :).
 



Attached Files:







10994981_10203724483061287_2762668768888947763_n.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Sbmack

Aww. Love that Kiwi!

I definitely need a new RS for my squish due in Sept. The one I have now is pretty thick and not super soft...great for my toddler.


----------



## Leliana

So tempted to try a ring sling! The rainbow ones are lush! <3


----------



## Sbmack

Leliana said:


> So tempted to try a ring sling! The rainbow ones are lush! <3

I love RS's! They are great with little and big babies. So good for quick trips into a store. When dd was little I loved them for eating. I could easily put her in a little off to the side and at that age she'd often just fall asleep and I could have dinner in peace.

They are great with toddlers who want to go up and down all the time too. It's easy to just have a RS draped over you for when they don't want to walk anymore.


----------



## Leliana

I think I'm going to go for it! Being able to eat dinner has sold it to me! That is the one downside of front carrying - baby is right in front of my face when I eat ;)


----------



## Kiwiberry

I love the ring sling! A friend told me that linen is harder to break in than cotton so keep that in mind when purchasing one! :thumbup:. There are lots of good brands out there, the one I have is Girasol and from what I hear their the best at rainbow patterns. The rainbow one I have is a "Light Rainbow".


----------



## busytulip

Sbmack I think I need to look into joining a traveling group! What a great way to try out different wraps.


----------



## Kiwiberry

What is a traveling group and how do you join them? I want to try out wraps too!


----------



## Sbmack

There are lots of traveling groups on Facebook. Are any of you in any wrap groups on FB? Babywearing 102 is a big one...lots of drama but good info in the files. Wrappers Delight: Beyond the Basics is my favorite. It's for when you're past the beginning phase. They have a great temp trade thread in that group. You can also ask for temp trades on most brand chatter pages. I've gotten to try at least a dozen wraps I wouldn't have otherwise. I've also gotten pretty knowledgeable about shipping :)


----------



## busytulip

I was in the babywearing 102 but it was too much drama so I left, I'm in babywearing on a budget and ended up hiding them from my newsfeed for the same reason. :( I think I will check out the wrappers delight, thank you for the info!


----------



## luna_19

Everyday babywearing is pretty drama free


----------



## busytulip

Thanks luna! Unfortunately the group description says that they are only accepting new members added by current members.


----------



## luna_19

Oh no! If you want me to add you you can pm me your fb link :)


----------



## Leliana

I am getting crunchier by the day ;)


----------



## busytulip

Thanks again Luna! They are a chatty, but very lovely group :)

Beautiful Leilana!!


----------



## Leliana

We hired a ringsling today from our local sling library and I think it's love! :cloud9:


----------



## busytulip

It's beautiful and complete with sleepy dust. :)


----------



## luna_19

Nice! I m eyeing a new tula ring sling for my birthday, I have one but it's not made of woven wrap fabric so I think a better one will be more comfy :)


----------



## Leliana

Yes the one in my pic is a Girasol wrap conversion. It's lovely and soft :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

How would I go about converting a woven wrap to a ring sling? I currently have a girasol ring sling and it's woven but I want something a little softer.


----------



## Sbmack

Kiwiberry there are lots of converters in the US. Sleeping Baby productions is one of the most popular. Her work is impeccable. Because she's in such demand, she only takes orders once a month. Check her website but I think she's opening up on May 4th. https://www.sleepingbaby.net


----------



## Sbmack

My new Black Raspberry Lobsters wrap.

Gah. Upside down again. Don't know what keeps happening.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## too_scared

Kiddo has been not wanting to be wrapped lately so when he asked there's no way I could say no. <3

My Inda Jani :) Trying to figure out how to break it in before little girlie comes. I haven't been able to get kiddo up again since (this was about 5 weeks ago)
 



Attached Files:







2015-04-22 02.39.04.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Leliana

Lovely pics ladies! Sbmack, your lobster wrap is so pretty!

Too_scared, how are you finding wrapping whilst pregnant? Your little guy looks very cozy!


----------



## too_scared

Thank you :) 

It was actually very comfy and pretty easy. I'm not sure how it will be in a few more weeks (if he let's me!) but so far it's been good. :) I wore him in my onbu a few days later and that was good too.


----------



## NDH

I have 17 months between my girls and was wearing my eldest heaps during my pregnancy. I found Tibetan tying perfect as it didn't interfere at all with my bump.


----------



## too_scared

My favourite back carry is Charlie's Cross Carry with a saltwater finish. I just put the lower pass above my belly. I don't know how it would be later in pregnancy but it was good then. I tie my onbu Tibetan. 

I find my shoulders really hurt without a chest pass with a back carry. I like the extra support. But, I'll have to learn a more comfy carry with less passes for the summer. Not this summer because little girl will be on the front and dh will carry kiddo if he wants up but next summer for sure. :)


----------



## NDH

Even in winter here I get too hot in multi pass carries and chest passes So I just keep it simple :haha:


----------



## too_scared

I wish I could say that for here! We still have snow at least 4 feet deep in our backyard! Yuck! But, that's Newfoundland for you. We get 2 months of summer, a month each for spring and fall, and the rest is winter! Haha!


----------



## Sbmack

I've been liking dh cccb as my belly grows.


----------



## modified

A couple of recents <3







I was talking away for ages... looked down and found this...


And today in her new boots!




I wore her sooo much when she was a newborn in a stretchy wrap and I adored that... It was so easy and so quick. Now I don't feel a stretchy is supportive enough and I have the prettiest wrap (ellvill zara sophia) but I just can't get on with it. It's beautiful but no matter how often I try, it takes forever, my arms are aching, I'm knackered, sweating, irritated and she's either too low or too high, some parts are too tight and the top rail is too loose. No matter what. Every time. I just can't get my head around it. Obviously the stretchy was so easy because doing it too tight didn't matter - it would stretch over her! I think I'm going to have to sell it and buy a new pretty, girly connecta instead :( I get on really well with the connecta but those black straps hanging down are ugly!


----------



## Sbmack

Minted, beautiful pictures!

Are you using tutorials on Youtube to help with the wrap? What carries are you trying? I found wovens much easier to use than stretchy wraps. I also watched a ton of videos though while stuck on the couch nursing :)

ps. those booties are super cute and so is she!!


----------



## Sbmack

Sleeping baby on back :) 

Thank goodness for babywearing. This is the only way I can get her down for a nap. Luckily she transfers now better than she used to.
 



Attached Files:







kokoro kairos ora.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lindblum

I was just wondering, is it normal to have back and shoulder pain the first few weeks that you wear a baby? I have been baby wearing for about 4 weeks now and the pain isn't easing up. I wear him pretty much the whole day and I'm using a wrap with a 'kangaroo hold' that I saw on a moby video. My baby is 4.6kg I see you lot wearing toddlers and i think HOW?!!
 



Attached Files:







2015-04-28 14.34.36.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## luna_19

Stretchy wraps aren't nearly as supportive so I imagine they might cause some pain, I would try to get it as tight as you possibly can before putting baby in. Woven wraps are much more comfortable especially once baby gets to about 15 lbs


----------



## Kiwiberry

Today while signing our new lease :).
 



Attached Files:







20150428_145516-1-1.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 7


----------



## minties

lindblum said:


> I was just wondering, is it normal to have back and shoulder pain the first few weeks that you wear a baby? I have been baby wearing for about 4 weeks now and the pain isn't easing up. I wear him pretty much the whole day and I'm using a wrap with a 'kangaroo hold' that I saw on a moby video. My baby is 4.6kg I see you lot wearing toddlers and i think HOW?!!

I've never been able to front carry with any sort of carrier and have it be comfortable. It always hurts and it's so tiring. I can wear either kid on my back for ages though and neither are light, Thomas is about 19kg and Sophie is close to 15kg.


----------



## Girly922

I love this wrap!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Sbmack

Girly922, is that your Weaving Heart? So pretty! V looks so big!


----------



## Girly922

It is, it just feels so yummy to wrap with :haha: 
She's getting rather big now, I think she's just had another growth spurt as I'm sure she's taller. I'll have to mark her height at the weekend.


----------



## EcoMama

I'm liking the fwcc with ruck shoulders and tibetan tie for this hotter days :)


----------



## modified

I can wear my 17lb almost 9 month old in a stretchy and not feel pain. It could just be that your back can't take a front carry but with such a small baby, I doubt it - it's likely to be an issue with how it's wrapped I'd have thought. I have a bad back and, like I said, can still wear her in a stretchy with no pain. If I accidentally do up my connecta wrong though? Ouch. Back pain is unbearable within 15 minutes.


----------



## too_scared

EcoMama said:


> I'm liking the fwcc with ruck shoulders and tibetan tie for this hotter days :)

Fwcc is a front carry. How do you do that with ruck straps and tied tibetan?


----------



## Feronia

Here's my first attempt at tandem babywearing!


----------



## NDH

too_scared said:


> EcoMama said:
> 
> 
> I'm liking the fwcc with ruck shoulders and tibetan tie for this hotter days :)
> 
> Fwcc is a front carry. How do you do that with ruck straps and tied tibetan?Click to expand...

Curious about this too


----------



## minties

My OH doing a spot of toddler wearing while we walked up a mountain. Excuse the leg tan lines, he works outdoors.

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/Mobile%20Uploads/20150504_103106_zpsaof4wwbe.jpg

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/Mobile%20Uploads/20150504_103056_zps1gltv3kb.jpg

I'm jealous of how well the kinderpack fits on his body. I'm so short that it always looks weird on me and sits wrong.


----------



## busytulip

I'm a bit green Minties. I have yet to convince my OH to wear our LO. He gladly hands me a wrap whenever we go out and about though :haha:


----------



## modified

Our tula arrived yesterday!


----------



## Leliana

Love your Tula! :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

All these pictures everyone is posting are adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## minties

Pixie looks gorgeous in the new tula &#9825;&#9829;&#9825;&#9829;.


----------



## modified

Thank you!


----------



## Kiwiberry

You ladies made me look on the Tula website...... ut oh for my OH :haha:


----------



## lovelylaura

I miss my Tula :cry:


----------



## Leliana

They are so beautiful. Can't justify the cost right now though as my Boba does the job. Some of the girls on the Tula group I'm part of have paid £750 for custom wrap conversion Tulas. Beautiful madness!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Leliana said:


> They are so beautiful. Can't justify the cost right now though as my Boba does the job. Some of the girls on the Tula group I'm part of have paid £750 for custom wrap conversion Tulas. Beautiful madness!!

Why do they pay that much for them? It says on the website $135.


----------



## Girly922

Kiwiberry said:


> Leliana said:
> 
> 
> They are so beautiful. Can't justify the cost right now though as my Boba does the job. Some of the girls on the Tula group I'm part of have paid £750 for custom wrap conversion Tulas. Beautiful madness!!
> 
> Why do they pay that much for them? It says on the website $135.Click to expand...

It's market value for some limited edition wrap conversion tulas. The same way some wraps go for £2k+


----------



## Kiwiberry

Girly922 said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leliana said:
> 
> 
> They are so beautiful. Can't justify the cost right now though as my Boba does the job. Some of the girls on the Tula group I'm part of have paid £750 for custom wrap conversion Tulas. Beautiful madness!!
> 
> Why do they pay that much for them? It says on the website $135.Click to expand...
> 
> It's market value for some limited edition wrap conversion tulas. The same way some wraps go for £2k+Click to expand...

I wish I had that kind of money to throw around on a wrap lol.


----------



## modified

Love my tula :) Well worth it, you really do get what you pay for with ssc's IMO. I had a connecta before the tula and it no longer fit well on me when Pixie hit 18lb, no where near the upper weight limit. It started pulling and digging and being awful.


----------



## luna_19

The wrap conversions are ridiculous there was one listed on the tula swap recently for $1650, um no


----------



## Kiwiberry

What does ssc stand for?


----------



## luna_19

Soft structured carrier like an ergo or tula


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thank you hun. I could never justify paying that much for a limited edition design unless I had deep pockets.


----------



## luna_19

Oh man look at this post :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-05-12-13-01-06.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 38


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wow so there's no reason she is selling them for that much other than a limited edition design?


----------



## luna_19

I guess, I just read through the comments not one of them has.sold :haha:


----------



## busytulip

I've always thought that paying that much is just ridiculous. Don't get me wrong, I love some of the hard to find wraps (and SSC's) out there; but there is no way that I could justify spending that much money. I mean 2K...that's a good amount to put in a college fund, or towards vacation, or on playground equipment. Goodness. I just don't understand it...I feel the same about handbags and shoes. :shrug:


----------



## modified

I wouldn't pay above retail. They only go for silly prices because people will pay it. If people stopped paying it the prices would come right down.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Stalking :)

Will add a pic later


----------



## Sbmack

Torso carries are great for gardening!
 



Attached Files:







Hebe Torso.jpg
File size: 57.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sbmack

This was a couple weeks ago...I was almost 32 weeks :)

This wrap is a 'budget' wrap by Kokaskaa. It's a cotton and tencel blend. Fab for hot weather!
 



Attached Files:







Hebe.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 3


----------



## luna_19

What carry is that? It looks comfy!


----------



## modified




----------



## Girly922

We're carrying a lot at the moment, and loving it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 62.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Girly922

I thought red wasn't my colour until this arrived. It is so insanely comfortable!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## busytulip

Girly922 said:


> We're carrying a lot at the moment, and loving it!

I love this wrap girly...what is it?


----------



## Girly922

busytulip said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> We're carrying a lot at the moment, and loving it!
> 
> I love this wrap girly...what is it?Click to expand...

It's Woven Wings Summer Rainbow Stockinette. It's so yummy to wrap with! :haha:


----------



## Girly922

We have tried so many wraps :blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 84 KB
Views: 22


----------



## busytulip

It is so LUSH. <3

I'm a bit jealous as I've a smaller stash. 3 wraps so far. :)


----------



## Girly922

I do need to cut my stash down a bit, but many of the wraps in the above collage were holidays or have moved on already. I made that as it's now been a year of wrapping for us, we've been babywearing since V was about 7 weeks old, but we were using buckles up until a year ago. I can't wait to have another squish and be able to wrap them from birth


----------



## Sbmack

luna_19 said:


> What carry is that? It looks comfy!

Luna, it's a DHR or Double Hammock Rebozo. It's one shouldered so perfect for the summer!


----------



## Sbmack

Georgie (Girly), I wish we lived closer so we could temp trade. I just got a Pavo Keshi. It would blow your mind. Unlike anything I've wrapped with before.


----------



## Girly922

Sbmack said:


> Georgie (Girly), I wish we lived closer so we could temp trade. I just got a Pavo Keshi. It would blow your mind. Unlike anything I've wrapped with before.

Me too!! Silly great big ocean in the way! :haha:
I need to try more pavos! There's never really any to holiday over here. 
I'm rather jealous of yours and Tori's meet up, we need an international meet up!


----------



## treeroot

Boba wrap :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







2015-07-16 08.36.44.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sbmack

First ups with the new squish :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 5


----------



## busytulip

Congrats! You are radiant.


----------



## luna_19

Congrats!

I can't wait to wear my little.squish, I was scared to try for a few weeks the first time around :haha:


----------



## Sbmack

More squishy spam!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 64.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## busytulip

Awww gorgeous pic Sbmack


----------



## Twag

A quick question to you babywearing ladies have any of you used a babasling or use a babasling? I have got one to use this time around from birth but I am a little scared of it tbh

With my son I wore him but with buckle type carriers and we still do using our Lillebaby and I have a Lillebaby for our newborn but I would really like to try out my babasling for in the house use :shrug:

any advice would be great thanks :flower:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I own an African Baby Carrier and a Noonoo pie wrap. Both I adore and both are being used. The wrap just for baba and the ABC for both my girls. Not the best pics, but carrying baby and my 3y8m old girl. Baby just turned her head to snuggle as I took the pic so wasn't carried in the position she is on the photo. lol Trust me, people gave me lip because of it and why I am mentioning it. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







11150779_10206135959294246_8728426181525601778_n.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 2









download.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Wish I could have a woven, but they are so expensive! Gorgeous, but pricey.


----------



## luna_19

There are plenty of affordable.woven wraps! I have a little frog it cost me $75 with shipping :)

Twag I've never heard of that carrier but it looks similar to a ring sling but with different ways to adjust, we loved our ring sling for newborn carrying :) I find YouTube videos the easiest way to learn how to use a carrier, just make sure you are following the babywearing TICKS and don't use the cradle position even if it is in the instructions it can be very dangerous for baby


----------



## Girly922

Twag said:


> A quick question to you babywearing ladies have any of you used a babasling or use a babasling? I have got one to use this time around from birth but I am a little scared of it tbh
> 
> With my son I wore him but with buckle type carriers and we still do using our Lillebaby and I have a Lillebaby for our newborn but I would really like to try out my babasling for in the house use :shrug:
> 
> any advice would be great thanks :flower:

I haven't used a babasling but I know people who have tried them and haven't got on with them too well as baby got older. Mainly because they can't readjust the fabric as much, or spread the strap across your shoulder and back. A ring sling might be easier as you can tighten it to shape around baby and give them a nice supportive seat :thumbup:


----------



## Girly922

We went and took some photos with one of our friends the other day. I absolutely adore this photo. I only wish I could keep the wrap! (It's a prototype that isn't going into production :cry:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## minties

Not my favourite carrier, but it was a gift from my OH who was very excited about buying me a "baby backpack" as he calls them. It is an angelpack toddler max.

I don't get very good fits as I am under 5 feet tall, and no make-up, sorry! I'm not into make-up. 

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/DSC_0663_zpsbzheiffu.jpg


https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/DSC_0666_zpslcgi7f85.jpg


https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/DSC_0675_zpsn0a7kv4a.jpg


----------



## too_scared

You're beautiful, minties :)


----------



## too_scared

I'm not into make up either :) 

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w654/mindy_russell1/Mobile%20Uploads/20151016_092316_zpswcqfwtie.jpg


----------



## minties

Yay for no make-up! Men don't have to do it, bothers me that we "have" to. I have better skin at 33 than I did at 23 anyway so pretty happy to have my naked face.

OMG at that squishy little baby! ADORABLE!


----------



## too_scared

I hate putting on make up. Well, that's a bit of a lie. I love mascara but never have time to put it on. And if I do I don't have time to take it off! :haha: My skin is starting to get wrinkles. I hate it but I am 38. Almost 39! Eek! 

That picture was just a few days ago. She is so snuggly. Her brother was super snuggly then too. He still loves cuddles if I can get him to stay still long enough. :wacko:


----------

